# ~ °O° ~ Any Single Disney Men Out There?? ~ °O° ~ Part 3



## Carrieannew

Welcome everyone. This is a great thread to meet new friends and other Disney lovin singles. So pull up a seat and jump right in. Many great people here. 

There is also a nightly chat on dismates.com around 9pm everynight. Any questions there are plenty of people here who can answer any questions you have.. 

Enjoy!!!!

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> ******
> 
> Holding this space for next thread
> 
> **********




Oh baby..I just want to hold you...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..I just want to hold you...



wooohoo

HOw you doin?


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..I just want to hold you...



I want to be next


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> I want to be next



Sure you can have my seconds

Hahahaha


----------



## Mr Smee23

Hey, can I post on the first page this time.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey, can I post on the first page this time.



of course you may cause you rock!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> I want to be next



Its ok..don't tell carrie...I will sneek a hug in for you first...but     don't tell her...or duckie..(duckie can't keep a secret)


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Its ok..don't tell carrie...I will sneek a hug in for you first...but     don't tell her...or duckie..(duckie can't keep a secret)



OMG 

Are you cheating on me?


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Its ok..don't tell carrie...I will sneek a hug in for you first...but     don't tell her...or duckie..(duckie can't keep a secret)


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> OMG
> 
> Are you cheating on me?



No no..no...no way..moi? Cheat?..um..no..nope..nada..would not even cross my mind...nope...

OK..who told?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> No no..no...no way..moi? Cheat?..um..no..nope..nada..would not even cross my mind...nope...
> 
> OK..who told?



Its ok. My heart was always with another

You were just a friend with benefits


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok. My heart was always with another
> 
> You were just a friend with benefits



Always the bridemaid...never the bride...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Always the bridemaid...never the bride...



But i am taking applications for friends with benefits if anyone is interested


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> But i am taking applications for friends with benefits if anyone is interested




All right..where do I sign...this is embarassing....can I at least be the first FWB?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> All right..where do I sign...this is embarassing....can I at least be the first FWB?



You know they do say you always remember your first


----------



## Carrieannew

Woohoo page 2 and we havent even closed the other one yet!


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Woohoo page 2 and we havent even closed the other one yet!



It's where the cool people hang out.


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> It's where the cool people hang out.



Yup, yup, yup..thats why I am here...


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Woohoo page 2 and we havent even closed the other one yet!



Then shouldn't we still be on Part 2 - or are we leading dangerous lives by having split personalities??


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Then shouldn't we still be on Part 2 - or are we leading dangerous lives by having split personalities??



I live on the edge

Nice penguins


----------



## Mrsduck101

PirateMel said:


> It's where the cool people hang out.



Hey cool kids!


----------



## Mr Smee23

I wanna be one of the cool kids, can I play too.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Mr Smee23 said:


> I wanna be one of the cool kids, can I play too.



Submit your application my friend. Don't forget to include the rum.


----------



## Mr Smee23

Beware of strange men bearing rum. Application has been duly submitted.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hey cool kids!



Hey Roomie!!! 



Mr Smee23 said:


> I wanna be one of the cool kids, can I play too.



You can play anytime love



Mrsduck101 said:


> Submit your application my friend. Don't forget to include the rum.





Mr Smee23 said:


> Beware of strange men bearing rum. Application has been duly submitted.



Duckie smee is just using you to up his post count.. dont fall for it!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie smee is just using you to up his post count.. dont fall for it!




 Smee you wouldn't!


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Smee you wouldn't!



he would and he did! 

You fell right into his trap!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> he would and he did!
> 
> You fell right into his trap!



I just hate guys that use women....

Now which bed am I sleeping in the first night?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I just hate guys that use women....
> 
> Now which bed am I sleeping in the first night?



You can try my bed.. but I really dont share well.. but Ill probably be at the bar anyways so feel free hehehe


----------



## Mr Smee23

Mrsduck101 said:


> Smee you wouldn't!



Duckie, don't listen to Carrie, she is trying to turn you against me.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Mr Smee23 said:


> Duckie, don't listen to Carrie, she is trying to turn you against me.



It's ok smee you can use me to up your post count  

Carrie's got my back.


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> It's ok smee you can use me to up your post count
> 
> Carrie's got my back.




I got the front!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> I got the front!!!



Didn't see that coming


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Didn't see that coming



such a perv

cant believe he said that


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> such a perv
> 
> cant believe he said that



Not to worry hun..I got yours too...


----------



## libertybell7

Guess I broke the board....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Not to worry hun..I got yours too...


   


libertybell7 said:


> Guess I broke the board....



I did hear you broke it
Ill forgive you


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok. My heart was always with another
> 
> You were just a friend with benefits





I knew you cared!!!!


----------



## goofydadof3




----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> I knew you cared!!!!





goofydadof3 said:


>



   

Well ya know it was the picture text msg that did it earlier what can I say.


----------



## ttester9612

So Carrie, you started Part 3 already.  I want to be one of the cool people to.  

I just arrived back home from Washington State.  You all have been busy these last few days.  

I need a hug to HoseMan, it's been one hell of week.   

Is it May yet....


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> So Carrie, you started Part 3 already.  I want to be one of the cool people to.
> 
> I just arrived back home from Washington State.  You all have been busy these last few days.
> 
> I need a hug to HoseMan, it's been one hell of week.
> 
> Is it May yet....



Welcome back TT!

Sorry you had a bad week  

Hoseman will make it all better  

Seriously. Is it May yet?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Welcome back TT!
> 
> Sorry you had a bad week
> 
> Hoseman will make it all better
> 
> Seriously. Is it May yet?



Nope not May yet... and some people get to go next month. Which I do not find fair


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Nope not May yet... and some people get to go next month. Which I do not find fair


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Nope not May yet... and some people get to go next month. Which I do not find fair



Whew, I am safe then since I am going this month


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Exactly  

I need your advise on a serious situation duckie.. ok seriously

I have bailys in my car.. should I go add it to my coffee? 

I should add i might be at work.. but its going to be a long night


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Whew, I am safe then since I am going this month



Mason you are never safe

Watch ya back!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly
> 
> I need your advise on a serious situation duckie.. ok seriously
> 
> I have bailys in my car.. should I go add it to my coffee?
> 
> I should add i might be at work.. but its going to be a long night



This is serious. Extremely.
Me?  
But you may not want to get fired  
I'll have to drink, uh think on this one


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> This is serious. Extremely.
> Me?
> But you may not want to get fired
> I'll have to drink, uh think on this one



Duckie this is serious. Ok. Then if I cant drink at work I will need to leave work at 11 and hit the bar and make up for the hours lost. But who will make sure I get home safe?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Duckie this is serious. Ok. Then if I cant drink at work I will need to leave work at 11 and hit the bar and make up for the hours lost. But who will make sure I get home safe?



Where is hose man when we need him???


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Where is hose man when we need him???



slacker


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> I have bailys in my car.. should I go add it to my coffee?
> 
> I should add i might be at work.. but its going to be a long night



NOT if you are driving and NOT if you want to maintain your job - wait until you get home!!! Show some restraint girl.

By the way I have a recipe that you can make 3 bottles for the price of one - or at least in Canada you can, may be cheaper in the U.S.!!


----------



## connorsmom911

so are we playing over here now?


----------



## connorsmom911

well, i got booted off chat...my first boot!  damn aliens...


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> well, i got booted off chat...my first boot!  damn aliens...



They got me when I walked in...I don't know where they took me  

When they let me go it was 1 am...and my butt hurt


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I need a hug to HoseMan, it's been one hell of week.
> 
> Is it May yet....


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Nope not May yet... and some people get to go next month. Which I do not find fair



Yupp just like we did not think it was fair when you went last week...but I will say Howdy to Mickey for ya 3/31..I have room...wanna come down?          

I am picking up Duckie, Kimmie and Jen on the way down...


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Where is hose man when we need him???




Sorry   ..I had to go to my son's last home basketball game...but since he lives 3 hours from me....did not get home until 1 am...please accept my humble apologies Mistress Carrie and Duckie..


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


>



Thanks I needed that hug, especially this morning with no heat.  The hug warmed me up.    



libertybell7 said:


> They got me when I walked in...I don't know where they took me
> 
> When they let me go it was 1 am...and my butt hurt



I've been there ConnorsMom and LB.  It does hurt, that's why I carry my hammer now to protect me from the aliens.


----------



## cdn ears

connorsmom911 said:


> well, i got booted off chat...my first boot!  damn aliens...



Don't think you got booted, your ISP probably couldn't handle it any longer and said I've had enough


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yupp just like we did not think it was fair when you went last week...but I will say Howdy to Mickey for ya 3/31..I have room...wanna come down?
> 
> I am picking up Duckie, Kimmie and Jen on the way down...


Heck ya! CT is on the way!




tawasdave said:


> Sorry   ..I had to go to my son's last home basketball game...but since he lives 3 hours from me....did not get home until 1 am...please accept my humble apologies Mistress Carrie and Duckie..



Haha darn straight

Where is my roomie this am? Hungover maybe


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I am picking up Duckie, Kimmie and Jen on the way down...



Can you stop in Maryland along the way and pick me up to.  I need to see Mickey...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Heck ya! CT is on the way!





ttester9612 said:


> Can you stop in Maryland along the way and pick me up to.  I need to see Mickey...




WOW..this is going to be a looooooooooong trip...but you know me..anything for the ladies...    

Afterall...they would never leave me at the airport hanging would they...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> WOW..this is going to be a looooooooooong trip...but you know me..anything for the ladies...
> 
> Afterall...they would never leave me at the airport hanging would they...



Long and hanging

Thats all I saw there


----------



## connorsmom911

tawasdave said:


> Yupp just like we did not think it was fair when you went last week...but I will say Howdy to Mickey for ya 3/31..I have room...wanna come down?
> 
> I am picking up Duckie, Kimmie and Jen on the way down...



If I get myself to Port Huron, will you pick me up too?  I wanna come along too!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey just noticed my ticker...3 months today!!!!!!!

Yee haw, can't wait to meet you guys!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> They got me when I walked in...I don't know where they took me
> 
> When they let me go it was 1 am...and my butt hurt



Ouch.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Heck ya! CT is on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha darn straight
> 
> Where is my roomie this am? Hungover maybe



Who? What?  

Had to go buy a new washing machine


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> Who? What?
> 
> Had to go buy a new washing machine



hi roomie


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> hi roomie


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


>


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


>



You know it


----------



## budcollector

Just wanted to Pop in And Say Hi

Hi


----------



## ttester9612

budcollector said:


> Just wanted to Pop in And Say Hi
> 
> Hi



Hello to you Bud....are you enjoying the sunny and warm temp's in Baltimore?


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Hello to you Bud....are you enjoying the sunny and warm temp's in Baltimore?



Ya know..not nice to rub in sunny and nice for us buried in ice...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..not nice to rub in sunny and nice for us buried in ice...



Who said rub

Who what when where


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..not nice to rub in sunny and nice for us buried in ice...



Yes it was another dismal  weekend in CA, had to even put on long pants and a light sweatshirt before venturing into the parks over the weekend.    

I don't know how you all live in that cold white wet stuff..  Right Sha?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Who said rub
> 
> Who what when where



why how ??

 

Sven find me a pic for my tatt yet?


----------



## Carrieannew

Mrsduck101 said:


> why how ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sven find me a pic for my tatt yet?



Sven found mine.. showed gdad and he is claiming to have already ordered that patern or whichever its called.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Carrieannew said:


> Sven found mine.. showed gdad and he is claiming to have already ordered that patern or whichever its called.


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> why how ??
> 
> 
> 
> Sven find me a pic for my tatt yet?



I forgot what you were looking for..


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> I forgot what you were looking for..



Sketties!    

Pixie dust, not tink just the trail of pixie dust.


----------



## cdn ears

Master Mason said:


> Yes it was another dismal  weekend in CA, had to even put on long pants and a light sweatshirt before venturing into the parks over the weekend.
> 
> I don't know how you all live in that cold white wet stuff..  Right Sha?



 We share territory with Santa, and where did the group the 4 Seasons get their name from???


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..not nice to rub in sunny and nice for us buried in ice...



Sorry I didn't mean to rub it in.  I forgot your buried in ice....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..not nice to rub in sunny and nice for us buried in ice...





ttester9612 said:


> Sorry I didn't mean to rub it in.  I forgot your buried in ice....



I spoke to soon, the wind is picking up and the temperature is dropping.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Yes it was another dismal  weekend in CA, had to even put on long pants and a light sweatshirt before venturing into the parks over the weekend.
> 
> I don't know how you all live in that cold white wet stuff..  Right Sha?



LOL.. right... BTW got 80s for you starting Wed I think... Definitely Thurs.


----------



## Sha

Mason,  now they are saying it wont be quite that warm that many days... 70-80s they said a bit ago.... will send you the link


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Mason,  now they are saying it wont be quite that warm that many days... 70-80s they said a bit ago.... will send you the link



I hear its suppose to snow in Orlando...but that could be just a rumor...lol


----------



## tawasdave

This is the kind of weather we have had here all winter...2-3 inches again today...


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> I hear its suppose to snow in Orlando...but that could be just a rumor...lol




Why would they put Blizzard Beach down there if they didn't like the white stuff???  

Got your thermal bathing suit packed Mason???


----------



## Master Mason

cdn ears said:


> Got your thermal bathing suit packed Mason???




Don't have a thing packed yet, think I might work on that today


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> Don't have a thing packed yet, think I might work on that today




OMG..you are in so much trouble...from you know who...


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> OMG..you are in so much trouble...from you know who...


Half way done with the laundry....  so I am right on schedule


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Half way done with the laundry....  so I am right on schedule



Yup. Thats about carries time schedule also. 

Maybe for May i will plan ahead.. not likely


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. Thats about carries time schedule also.
> 
> Maybe for May i will plan ahead.. not likely



Are you trying to give me hives?????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Why would they put Blizzard Beach down there if they didn't like the white stuff???
> 
> Got your thermal bathing suit packed Mason???



OMG you stole my penguin

What is this world coming too. I suppose your are going to claim he left me for you like my other penguin did for gdad right?

jerks! haha



katydidbug1 said:


> Are you trying to give me hives?????



Hehe Yup. 

Actually if i do plan ahead maybe I can avoid checking luggage. But its not likely. A girl needs space for things. Its ok Bob is picking me up at the airport we can just pickup my 3 pieces of checked luggage

HAHAHA


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Hehe Yup.
> 
> Actually if i do plan ahead maybe I can avoid checking luggage. But its not likely. A girl needs space for things. Its ok Bob is picking me up at the airport we can just pickup my 3 pieces of checked luggage
> 
> HAHAHA



Not to self...make sure Bob knows Carrie will have lots of luggage for him to carry...LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. Thats about carries time schedule also.



Yep -that is my schedule too - Hey I packed for all 4 of us the night before we left


----------



## tawasdave

disneyfanx3 said:


> Yep -that is my schedule too - Hey I packed for all 4 of us the night before we left




OMG..you all are going to throw Tink right into a tizzy...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Not to self...make sure Bob knows Carrie will have lots of luggage for him to carry...LOL



I prefer the term baggage.. carrie has alot of baggage


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> OMG..you all are going to throw Tink right into a tizzy...



Aren't they mean to me????



Carrieannew said:


> I prefer the term baggage.. carrie has alot of baggage



LMAO....not to self: Change luggage to baggage


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Aren't they mean to me????
> 
> 
> 
> LMAO....not to self: Change luggage to baggage



Its all good. Because the guy out there for me will accept my baggage for what it is and not look for better. 

Word. 

And thats it from me today!
have a good one Y'all!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Yup. Thats about carries time schedule also.
> 
> Maybe for May i will plan ahead.. not likely




Maybe for May Tink will grace you with her services of packing or at least a list!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Maybe for May Tink will grace you with her services of packing or at least a list!!!!



I'll have my own packing to do they are on their own


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I'll have my own packing to do they are on their own



yea but you'll be done long before any of the rest of us even think about it, so you should still have plenty of time


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> yea but you'll be done long before any of the rest of us even think about it, so you should still have plenty of time



Blah blah blah


----------



## tawasdave

Maybe Tink should write a book..."Packing for Mickyholics"


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> Maybe Tink should write a book..."Packing for Mickyholics"




1.  How many days will I be gone, add 1 to 2 extra days incase you get soaked on a water ride or something.  Pack that many days worth of clothes.

2.  Am I going anywhere fancy, if so, add in appropriate clothes

3.  Razor, toothbrush, comb etc

4.  Camera and assorted camera gear.

5.  Money

It's just not that tough


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> I'll have my own packing to do they are on their own



You mean you're not packed already OMG someone call 911,  my head is starting to spin, here comes breaky .............


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> 1.  How many days will I be gone, add 1 to 2 extra days incase you get soaked on a water ride or something.  Pack that many days worth of clothes.
> 
> 2.  Am I going anywhere fancy, if so, add in appropriate clothes
> 
> 3.  Razor, toothbrush, comb etc
> 
> 4.  Camera and assorted camera gear.
> 
> 5.  Money
> 
> It's just not that tough



You keep testing and testing and testing Tink..and I am tellin ya..she is going to Explode!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> You keep testing and testing and testing Tink..and I am tellin ya..she is going to Explode!!!



Randy, will you please tell, Mason and CDN...I am not speaking to them


----------



## tawasdave

Mason and CDN..I warned ya...Tink is not speaking to youz guys...

Perhaps grovelling is in order....


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Mason and CDN..I warned ya...Tink is not speaking to youz guys...
> 
> Perhaps grovelling is in order....



OK Mason which corner do you want? 

Grovel I don't think so, beg maybe..............  

OK Randy as you are the peacemaker  can you forward this message to the appropriate parties, please and thank you.


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> OK Mason which corner do you want?
> 
> Grovel I don't think so, beg maybe..............
> 
> OK Randy as you are the peacemaker  can you forward this message to the appropriate parties, please and thank you.



Mason's corner will be in FL at WDW probably


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Randy, will you please tell, Mason and CDN...I am not speaking to them




Just for that I am not going to pack until tomorrow.


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> Half way done with the laundry....  so I am right on schedule





Master Mason said:


> Just for that I am not going to pack until tomorrow.



Now, Mason, don't do what I did last Sunday.  I waited until the day before my trip and then I lost power while I was still doing my laundry.    Didn't finished my packing until the next morning, and my flight was leaving at 8:30 am.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Just for that I am not going to pack until tomorrow.



Mason incase I dont remember again. Have an awesome trip!!!!! 

I would like to see lots of photos thanks! hehe


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Mason incase I dont remember again. Have an awesome trip!!!!!
> 
> I would like to see lots of photos thanks! hehe



Thank you,  Speaking of Cameras, I just got done going though what gear I wanted to bring and packing that.  So now I have clothes packed, camera gear packed, will shove my diddy bag in the suitcase after my shower, have the book in the computer bag, so basically all I have left is to turn off the computer and put it in the bag.

Now to get the dogs stuff together as she is staying with her aunty for the weekend.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> Thank you,  Speaking of Cameras, I just got done going though what gear I wanted to bring and packing that.  So now I have clothes packed, camera gear packed, will shove my diddy bag in the suitcase after my shower, have the book in the computer bag, so basically all I have left is to turn off the computer and put it in the bag.
> 
> Now to get the dogs stuff together as she is staying with her aunty for the weekend.



See you got it all done 

Have a great trip


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> See you got it all done
> 
> Have a great trip



Is that another ticker I see hiding ? hehe

New tickers are so fun


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Is that another ticker I see hiding ? hehe
> 
> New tickers are so fun



Yes it is - I am planning on going in  April with my children


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Yes it is - I am planning on going in  April with my children



Very nice. 

I need to start planning for August with my daughter. Thinking about driving down though  Thought just came to me today. Since I am going to buy the plane tickets then pay to rent a car. Why not just drive... well see hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

So I have been in spreadsheet he!! today.  How has everyone else's day been?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> So I have been in spreadsheet he!! today.  How has everyone else's day been?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


>



LOL...do I sense a wee bit of snark there?


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...do I sense a wee bit of snark there?



word


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> More than likely
> 
> Id comment more but I left middle school years ago and dont feel the need to go there.



LOL...s'ok...love ya bunches


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...s'ok...love ya bunches



Ditto


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...do I sense a wee bit of snark there?



Um...snark?     

Are they related to snipes?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um...snark?
> 
> Are they related to snipes?



Nope related to Sharks


----------



## CoasterAddict

ok, a lot of shopping.

Hi all--missed you. I've been on Pacific time the past several days and wasn't ever near a computer at "chat time." Home now safely, with a serious closet-infusion. I'll see y'all around once I get caught up on *homework*!!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Nope related to Sharks



didnt Kimmie have dreams about Sharks......


SharkBait!


----------



## jswalker1981

Hey guys, how's it goin'?


----------



## Carrieannew

jswalker1981 said:


> Hey guys, how's it goin'?



Its going

U?


----------



## jswalker1981

Just getting ready for my trip this weekend to the 'bubble'.


----------



## Carrieannew

jswalker1981 said:


> Just getting ready for my trip this weekend to the 'bubble'.



Da' Bubble?


----------



## katydidbug1

Just thought I would bump this thread up, so that when the shut the other one down, everyone can find it....cause well you know, when the guys get lost....they wont ask for directions....LOL


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Just thought I would bump this thread up, so that when the shut the other one down, everyone can find it....cause well you know, when the guys get lost....they wont ask for directions....LOL



   What do you mean guys get lost - we know where the world is!!!

Besides isn't that what GPS is for??? Why is that car flashing their lights at me and how come there is a one way sign on this street???


----------



## PirateMel

Well, 
Yesterday I gave my notice  

I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
So Now I can't refuse the offer.  

Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.

I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.

Melanie


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



So glad it all worked out Mel. I knew it would. 

Its for the best


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



 Congrats Mel  

Yes, so you enjoy your current job, but if you are going to be a mess before you get to it, or have no life after it then is it really worth it??  I don't think so.

If you feel like crap - is there any vacation  or sick  time to be used up before you leave?? Then there could be time for a little celebration party.   

Hmmm, so it was a good thing that mom and I were running a little late - otherwise the screaming  on the ToT  would have drowned out the phone ringing!! or they wouldn't have been able to hear you answer it.


----------



## disneyfanx3

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



Congrats Mel


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



Glad to hear that Mel... I know you were not happy about the commute at all! Good luck!


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



Great NEWS, Mel... See if you can take a few days off before you start the new job. Maybe the time off will cheer you up.


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Well,
> Yesterday I gave my notice
> 
> I got a call in Disney, while we were waiting for CDN at TOT, for a job offer for someone I used to work with.  Asked me what I was looking for, I made a list of some unreasonable demands, and lo and behold they met them all.
> So Now I can't refuse the offer.
> 
> Not sure why I still feel like crap, but will be a good change, I start April 1st.
> 
> I love my job here, but they changed the rules and the potential 3 hour a day commute and no additional $$ was not so good.
> 
> Melanie



All I have to say is:

WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!  No more icky commute!!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Just thought I would bump this thread up, so that when the shut the other one down, everyone can find it....cause well you know, when the guys get lost....they wont ask for directions....LOL



Guys don't get lost..unless we let the women navigate...


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Guys don't get lost..unless we let the women navigate...



You know, I love how you're not afraid to live on the edge of danger...


----------



## tawasdave

CoasterAddict said:


> You know, I love how you're not afraid to live on the edge of danger...




Danger?..whatever do you mean????


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Guys don't get lost..unless we let the women navigate...



Some people just get lost or left at airports


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> All I have to say is:
> 
> WOOOOOOHOOOOOO!!!!  No more icky commute!!!



The BEST part is the 4 weeks vacation I will now have - hmmmm - where to go, where to go.......


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> The BEST part is the 4 weeks vacation I will now have - hmmmm - where to go, where to go.......



Um..gosh...now thats kinda a dangerous thing to post around these people...asking them to tell you where to go...look out..incoming!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Some people just get lost or left at airports



Now see...that was not my fault..it was BCV's fault..and I am still mad at her...


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> The BEST part is the 4 weeks vacation I will now have - hmmmm - where to go, where to go.......



Ummm...to quote Smee....you have to go to MICKEY!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now see...that was not my fault..it was BCV's fault..and I am still mad at her...



I dont believe you


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I dont believe you



Have I ever lied to you?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Have I ever lied to you?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


>




Oh now see....thats just a dirty lie...I am practically angelic...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh now see....thats just a dirty lie...I am practically angelic...



I am not dirty  

I asked someone to do my laundry yesterday but I was denied


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> The BEST part is the 4 weeks vacation I will now have - hmmmm - where to go, where to go.......



I believe you need to spend more time with Mickey


----------



## MadamMim

Wow! I haven't been in this part of the DIS in awhile... I can't believe this thread is now in it's third part!  Best of luck to everyone.


----------



## tawasdave

Boy now we have trouble right here in river city...now there are two part three's to this thread...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hey - they closed the other thread and moved the last 3 pages to a new thread with the same name as this thread (that could really confuse a few )


----------



## tawasdave

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hey - they closed the other thread and moved the last 3 pages to a new thread with the same name as this thread (that could really confuse a few )



Its all Carrie's fault...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Its all Carrie's fault...



The world is my fault 

So be it hehe


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Oh now see....thats just a dirty lie...I am practically angelic...



Hm, that must be a typo. I'm sure he means "practically allergic," allthough--allergic to what?


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> The world is my fault
> 
> So be it hehe



  Yes oh master   

Please turn the lights back on in Florida


----------



## cdn ears

Now does the page 3 that they closed off now become page 4 or does this become page 4 and we go back to using page 3


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Now does the page 3 that they closed off now become page 4 or does this become page 4 and we go back to using page 3



Why ask Why


----------



## Sha

well, guess we didnt need you to make the new thread carrie.. sorry... question is... do we bail on this one since the other has few posts and we can get more time? and just let this one drift away?


----------



## connorsmom911

someone just e-mail me the link of where we are ending up...i am way too confused now...


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> well, guess we didnt need you to make the new thread carrie.. sorry... question is... do we bail on this one since the other has few posts and we can get more time? and just let this one drift away?



IMO - I would keep this one going and change the other #3 to wither 4 or if it takes this long for them to change the names just use that one for "transitions between the threads"???


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> IMO - I would keep this one going and change the other #3 to wither 4 or if it takes this long for them to change the names just use that one for "transitions between the threads"???



it turns out that we didnt have to create the next thread... which i had no idea we didnt need to and it does tie back to the last thread. They didnt really tell us anything about what happens other than its shut down  (the original that is) whatever works.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning to My DisPeeps!!!

I am so glad that February is coming to an end.  Light at the end of the tunnel, spring will be here soon.  My Red Sox are already in FLA for spring training, baseball season will be in full swing, I have 2 trips planned to WDW. Spring is gonna be good, just have to get this icky white stuff to stop falling.  So over winter!!!


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning to My DisPeeps!!!
> 
> I am so glad that February is coming to an end.  Light at the end of the tunnel, spring will be here soon.  My Red Sox are already in FLA for spring training, baseball season will be in full swing, I have 2 trips planned to WDW. Spring is gonna be good, just have to get this icky white stuff to stop falling.  So over winter!!!



Apparently up here we have had 70% more icky white stuff than we usually do and this year we have had more than the last 2 winters combined!!! 

I think it's time for our current groundhogs to retire.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning to My DisPeeps!!!
> 
> I am so glad that February is coming to an end.  Light at the end of the tunnel, spring will be here soon.  My Red Sox are already in FLA for spring training, baseball season will be in full swing, I have 2 trips planned to WDW. Spring is gonna be good, just have to get this icky white stuff to stop falling.  So over winter!!!



Hi Cait...Our beloved Sox are guests at 1600 Pennsylvania Ave today.. just a brief detour from Ft. Myers to schmooze with the President. It's been a busy few weeks, but the proverbial light is definitely ahead. One month and I get to relax and play 

Hang in there!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

We had an interesting adventure...met new DIS friends and were fortunate enuf to be in Otto Von Bon-Bon's new film!

We got rerouted to Daytona Beach, but becuz of that met people from this area who are Disneyfied!

We are not going back until the first week in Dec (BOO-HISS   ) and Al was wondering if a Meet will be going on during Mousefest???


----------



## BCV2003

tawasdave said:


> Now see...that was not my fault..it was BCV's fault..and I am still mad at her...



My fault???   I'm the quiet, innocent one so how could you be mad at me?   The girls had no problems with directions on that trip and met at ME as we were supposed to.  Where were you?

That seems like ages ago!!

By the way, which thread are you guys using?  This one? Seems like there are a million of them.


----------



## Master Mason

I now have all of my pictures from last weekend up on my smugmug site.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi Everyone!  

It is quiet over here today.    Where is everyone today?


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning to My DisPeeps!!!
> 
> I am so glad that February is coming to an end.  Light at the end of the tunnel, spring will be here soon.  My Red Sox are already in FLA for spring training, baseball season will be in full swing, I have 2 trips planned to WDW. Spring is gonna be good, just have to get this icky white stuff to stop falling.  So over winter!!!



I agree!  Make the cold and the white stuff stop already!


----------



## ahoff

Well, I am off to the airport, heading back to Switzerland once again.  And heading to Florida upon my return next week.


----------



## tawasdave

Nice and sunny here in God's country today...


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok...who ever sent the snow to Boston, is in for a world of hurt....I thought I made it clear, I was done with snow.  I am all done with the cold and the snow...sping can arrive anytime now

Hope everyone has a great day!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Look what I found just for you!






Thought you might think he was cute


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Look what I found just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you might think he was cute


 
What did you find for me?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> What did you find for me?



Ummmmm.... Me!


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Ummmmm.... Me!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


>



I totally agree....by the way....My friends ROCK!!...In case I haven't told you lately


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...who ever sent the snow to Boston, is in for a world of hurt....I thought I made it clear, I was done with snow.  I am all done with the cold and the snow...sping can arrive anytime now
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



Woo-hoo!! Sorry, but I think that the Great White North has been vacationing a couple of hundred miles to the south this year.  This past storm stayed south of the lakes which means I did my walkway with a broom....now,now Cait keep it clean...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Look what I found just for you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought you might think he was cute



He reminds me of someone......   

When he hears a ring tone that starts with " I like big butts "


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> He reminds me of someone......
> 
> When he hears a ring tone that starts with " I like big butts "



That's cause he's goofy


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> That's cause he's goofy



I will refrain from commenting any further or calling names... like the 10 million names I was called last evening  

Hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I will refrain from commenting any further or calling names... like the 10 million names I was called last evening
> 
> Hehe



ut oh...someone's in trouble...


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> ut oh...someone's in trouble...



Thank goodness its not me..I am a good boy...halo intact...





Now, please Mother Nature...send the snow south of us...once its east of Michigan...then your more than welcome to dump on whoever...Thank you...


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Now, please Mother Nature...send the snow south of us...once its east of Michigan...then your more than welcome to dump on whoever...Thank you...



No, not south, please not south!  No more snow! No no no!


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> No, not south, please not south!  No more snow! No no no!



How about we sent it all West...lol


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> How about we sent it all West...lol



Sorry, winter is over here in the west, we have moved on to spring now.  Baseball has even started.


----------



## ttester9612

We don't have the snow here, but it's cold enough to snow. Please LORD, keep the snow away.


----------



## tawasdave

Its my understanding that Conn, Maryland and Mass...need more snow because of drought conditions...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Its my understanding that Conn, Maryland and Mass...need more snow because of drought conditions...



Ummmm No...if I hear the word drought this year after all the icky white stuff and rain we have had...I might have to scream


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> How about we sent it all West...lol



West sounds good... or back North... they're used to dealing with it up there.. LOL.


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> West sounds good... or back North... they're used to dealing with it up there.. LOL.



Nah..just as long as its south of me...I hear Kimmie wants more snow so sorry Jen...looks like your in for it...lol


----------



## acm563

I may just have to get in on this discussion. I have it from a good source that all snow is staying North of DC as we here in VA are tired of the cold and any type of freezing precip! I promise to bring all warm weather back from Florida next week and I will try to send some y'alls way


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok...who ever sent the snow to Boston, is in for a world of hurt....I thought I made it clear, I was done with snow.  I am all done with the cold and the snow...sping can arrive anytime now
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!!



28 degrees this morning... 19 out in the forest... high in mid 40s-50s.... chance of snow ZERO!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> 28 degrees this morning... 19 out in the forest... high in mid 40s-50s.... chance of snow ZERO!!!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> 28 degrees this morning... 19 out in the forest... high in mid 40s-50s.... chance of snow ZERO!!!!!!



That's it, all my snow is going to Sha from now on.  Gotta spread the wealth.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Emtgirljen said:


> That's it, all my snow is going to Sha from now on.  Gotta spread the wealth.



As long as it stops in N FL - It is 63 here right now and I am very cold

 Heres some   so that you all may enjoy some of this soon    since I know it has been rough on you all this year


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> I may just have to get in on this discussion. I have it from a good source that all snow is staying North of DC as we here in VA are tired of the cold and any type of freezing precip! I promise to bring all warm weather back from Florida next week and I will try to send some y'alls way




Oh sure rub it in...I leave one month from today to head home...


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> 28 degrees this morning... 19 out in the forest... high in mid 40s-50s.... chance of snow ZERO!!!!!!




Now lets see..where did I set that mini Violin?...-5 when I went to bed last night...and I froze my noogies off at a fire last night...

I AM NOOGIELESS!!!


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Now lets see..where did I set that mini Violin?...-5 when I went to bed last night...and I froze my noogies off at a fire last night...
> 
> I AM NOOGIELESS!!!



That sounds painfull


----------



## Master Mason

Ahhh  spring time
first at bat of the season


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure rub it in...I leave one month from today to head home...


Oh well tonight then tomorrow night then I will be feeling the warmth of the florida sun on my face.... I will so be thinking of you while I am there.....NOT!
lmaorof


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Oh well tonight then tomorrow night then I will be feeling the warmth of the florida sun on my face.... I will so be thinking of you while I am there.....NOT!
> lmaorof




Now was that very nice...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Now lets see..where did I set that mini Violin?...-5 when I went to bed last night...and I froze my noogies off at a fire last night...
> 
> I AM NOOGIELESS!!!



oh pleaaaase! do you know how many times they have grown back already?!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Now was that very nice...


Oh I am so sorry....my halo slipped just a wee bit...it does have to sit atop these horns you know


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Oh well tonight then tomorrow night then I will be feeling the warmth of the florida sun on my face.... I will so be thinking of you while I am there.....NOT!
> lmaorof





tawasdave said:


> Now was that very nice...



Dont worry TDave... there are a couple of us that think of our Disfriends when we are in FL...


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> That sounds painfull


----------



## Kimmielee

tawasdave said:


> Nah..just as long as its south of me...I hear Kimmie wants more snow so sorry Jen...looks like your in for it...lol


 
Don't know who told you that but you hearded wrong!  



Master Mason said:


> Ahhh spring time
> first at bat of the season


 
I had to take a second look.  My town (Lake Orion) has the same school colors and same logo!! How funny!  Great pics... we start playing baseball in mid APRIL here!!  Grrrrrrrr... I hate snow!

After the day I had today, I'm moving to Tampa sooner than later!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> After the day I had today, I'm moving to Tampa sooner than later!



I thought you were going to commute?


----------



## Sha

Nice pics Mason! guess you are about to get busy again with Spring Ball?


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Dont worry TDave... there are a couple of us that think of our Disfriends when we are in FL...


lol...well darn...i was going to think of my disfriends while there I was just commenting on how awesome that Fl sun was going to feel on my face as I was thinking of you all and wishing you were there..... lol....(said with the utmost angelic innocence)


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Its my understanding that Conn, Maryland and Mass...need more snow because of drought conditions...



I beg your pardon, we might not be getting any snow, but we sure have been getting the rain....



tawasdave said:


> Now lets see..where did I set that mini Violin?...-5 when I went to bed last night...and I froze my noogies off at a fire last night...
> 
> I AM NOOGIELESS!!!



Sound very painful in deed, but do you really need them anymore?


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> lol...well darn...i was going to think of my disfriends while there I was just commenting on how awesome that Fl sun was going to feel on my face as I was thinking of you all and wishing you were there..... lol....(said with the utmost angelic innocence)



 its not sunny and warm right now... hope it gets better for you... there is one day scheduled for 80s, but then another front comes through


----------



## ttester9612

I just noticed 2 of my tickers are missing.  I verified that they are in my signature, but their not showing up.  Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I just noticed 2 of my tickers are missing.  I verified that they are in my signature, but their not showing up.  Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?



yes... I am too. The site for them might be down again.. they come back after a day or two... normally just have to be patient


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> I just noticed 2 of my tickers are missing. I verified that they are in my signature, but their not showing up. Is anyone else experiencing the same problem?


 
Yup, I think the website is down?


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> yes... I am too. The site for them might be down again.. they come back after a day or two... normally just have to be patient



I just went to the site and they are down.  Like you said I just need to be patient.     THANKS

I'm so ready for May and warmer weather....


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> its not sunny and warm right now... hope it gets better for you... there is one day scheduled for 80s, but then another front comes through


lol...as yukky and cold as it has been here this week the mid 60's would be warm....


----------



## acm563

70° F | 51° F 
21° C | 11° C  

75° F | 53° F 
24° C | 12° C 

76° F | 56° F 
24° C | 13° C 

80° F | 63° F 
27° C | 17° C  

73° F | 50° F 
23° C | 10° C


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol...well darn...i was going to think of my disfriends while there I was just commenting on how awesome that Fl sun was going to feel on my face as I was thinking of you all and wishing you were there..... lol....(said with the utmost angelic innocence)



angelic?...      ...Yeaaaaa..right...I hear its cold in Florida now...


----------



## Rayza

In Toronto it was -18C (-1F) this morning.. Dang near broke my nose off..


----------



## ahoff

Had a flight delay yesterday so spent my time wandering around Amsterdam.  If they ever decide to add some countries in the WS, my vote is for Holland!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> angelic?...      ...Yeaaaaa..right...I hear its cold in Florida now...





now who's being a meanie.... 
Our weather here has been so up and down I am ready for even a 10* warm up


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All...Happy Friday!!!  Rumor has it that it is going to warm up here in MA next week....way up into the 50's     Hey after today's whopping 6 degree's...I'll take it.  Of course it didn't help that someone who shall remain nameless (Smee) told me how warm it was where he is in FLA....that was not nice...LOL

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All...Happy Friday!!!  Rumor has it that it is going to warm up here in MA next week....way up into the 50's     Hey after today's whopping 6 degree's...I'll take it.  Of course it didn't help that someone who shall remain nameless (Smee) told me how warm it was where he is in FLA....that was not nice...LOL
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!!



yep... wonderful Disney weather! got to plan my next couple trips too... one for March and another for May....


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> yep... wonderful Disney weather! got to plan my next couple trips too... one for March and another for May....



I have to pull stuff together for June....what was I thinking....taking 2 17 year olds to WDW!!!  I must be crazy!


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I have to pull stuff together for June....what was I thinking....taking 2 17 year olds to WDW!!!  I must be crazy!



Ummm.... well, I thought that too... but then thought what a cool Auntie! but to go when Im out of the country!!!! lol

it will be fun!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All...Happy Friday!!!  Rumor has it that it is going to warm up here in MA next week....way up into the 50's     Hey after today's whopping 6 degree's...I'll take it.  Of course it didn't help that someone who shall remain nameless (Smee) told me how warm it was where he is in FLA....that was not nice...LOL
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!!



I heard it was suppose to snow like a son of a so and so in Booooooston next week...just what I heard...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> now who's being a meanie....
> Our weather here has been so up and down I am ready for even a 10* warm up




Moi?  Meanie?...No Way...I am never mean...its against my religion...


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Ummm.... well, I thought that too... but then thought what a cool Auntie! but to go when Im out of the country!!!! lol
> 
> it will be fun!



I know I know....going while you are out of the country...LOL



tawasdave said:


> I heard it was suppose to snow like a son of a so and so in Booooooston next week...just what I heard...



Ok..that's it...I'm gonna have to hurt you


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> I know I know....going while you are out of the country...LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Ok..that's it...I'm gonna have to hurt you



ewwwwwwwww, I scared...   I mean after all...its not like as if Carrie was after me...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwww, I scared...   I mean after all...its not like as if Carrie was after me...



ummm.....Carrie...can you take care of this for me


----------



## Carrieannew

Rayza said:


> In Toronto it was -18C (-1F) this morning.. Dang near broke my nose off..



Ummm... Dang near? They say that up there? So confused hehe

Now if you said dang near from my buttocks off... then I would be less confused hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwww, I scared...   I mean after all...its not like as if Carrie was after me...





katydidbug1 said:


> ummm.....Carrie...can you take care of this for me



Listen now folks. I just started posting today and I already see my name. 

Gosh I know y'all love me.

Its cold. Its gonna snow tonight which leads me to believe I will die driving home late tonight .. like last friday.. Ok sometimes I am a little dramatic.

I just need to get out of CT. Too cold.. and its an armpit I guess


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> ummm.....Carrie...can you take care of this for me




      I am not afraid of her either...um...well...not much anyhow...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am not afraid of her either...um...well...not much anyhow...


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All...Happy Friday!!!  Rumor has it that it is going to warm up here in MA next week....way up into the 50's     Hey after today's whopping 6 degree's...I'll take it.  Of course it didn't help that someone who shall remain nameless (Smee) told me how warm it was where he is in FLA....that was not nice...LOL
> 
> Hope everyone has a great Friday!!



Now wait just a cotton pickin minute.  It is not my fault that you asked me what the temperature was.  You wouldn't want me to lie would you.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Now wait just a cotton pickin minute.  It is not my fault that you asked me what the temperature was.  You wouldn't want me to lie would you.



The first time you called you TOLD me what the temp was...I asked the second time...so there


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> The first time you called you TOLD me what the temp was...I asked the second time...so there



Ok so maybe I did rub it in a little.


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> The first time you called you TOLD me what the temp was...I asked the second time...so there



Sounds like splittin hairs to me...


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok so maybe I did rub it in a little.



Ya think????


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> Ya think????



Ok so I am a bad boy.  I shall forever beg your forgiveness.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok so I am a bad boy.  I shall forever beg your forgiveness.



hmmm I like the sound of that...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok so I am a bad boy.  I shall forever beg your forgiveness.



Seriously. Does it get any better than that statement
I think not


----------



## tawasdave

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok so I am a bad boy.  I shall forever beg your forgiveness.



Oh come on now Smee...be yee Man or Mouse?


----------



## tawasdave

Anybody else getting emails about posts that were in here days ago?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Anybody else getting emails about posts that were in here days ago?



Nope just emails from some old man


----------



## Mr Smee23

A fellow has to know where his bread is buttered.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> A fellow has to know where his bread is buttered.



Second best thing i have heard all day


----------



## PirateMel

Happy leap day everyone


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Second best thing i have heard all day



what was the first?


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> I heard it was suppose to snow like a son of a so and so in Booooooston next week...just what I heard...



Thank you soooooo much for sharing....Not sure about Boston....but estimates for tonight and tomorrow here in worcester County are 6-12+ inches......arrgghhhhhh......had ENOUGH already.

How's your noogies doin ?


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> I have to pull stuff together for June....what was I thinking....taking 2 17 year olds to WDW!!!  I must be crazy!



Your selective hearing must have been turned on - you just heard the word Disney and it was game over...yes...yes...yes...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> what was the first?



Can not repeat


----------



## cdn ears

Mr Smee23 said:


> Ok so I am a bad boy.  I shall forever beg your forgiveness.



Which corner are you picking Smee or has that already been determined for you???


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Thank you soooooo much for sharing....Not sure about Boston....but estimates for tonight and tomorrow here in worcester County are 6-12+ inches......arrgghhhhhh......had ENOUGH already.
> 
> How's your noogies doin ?



Noggies much warmer today..staying inside out of the blowing snow...oh and btw..your more than welcome about the snow...lol


----------



## Mr Smee23

cdn ears said:


> Which corner are you picking Smee or has that already been determined for you???



I am picking Carries corner, she has the cookies


----------



## tawasdave

Mr Smee23 said:


> I am picking Carries corner, she has the cookies




You spelled that wrong..its COOTIES


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Nope just emails from some old man



Hey now...I may be getting older, but I refuse to grow up...


----------



## Mr Smee23

For those of you in the great white north.  I will not tell you all theat the weather in south Florida is going to be georgeous today.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> For those of you in the great white north.  I will not tell you all theat the weather in south Florida is going to be georgeous today.



Mean


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> You spelled that wrong..its COOTIES



Is one person saying I have cooties not enough.. now there are 2.. geez

I think you guys gave them to each other .. and then me  
Oh yeah.. I said it.. yup...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mr Smee23 said:


> For those of you in the great white north.  I will not tell you all theat the weather in south Florida is going to be georgeous today.



All I have to say to this is a day like today and why you should live in FL


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> All I have to say to this is a day like today and why you should live in FL



I'm on the 2 year plan... If I have to spend 2 more winters in CT.... wont be pretty hehe. 

My feets need to be in flip flops .. enough said


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I'm on the 2 year plan... If I have to spend 2 more winters in CT.... wont be pretty hehe.
> 
> My feets need to be in flip flops .. enough said



What no Crocs?


----------



## Master Mason

It was 75 here yesterday, supposed to be a bit cooler today, only low 70's.  Thinking it is time to break the shorts out for full time usage once again.


----------



## Master Mason

disneyfanx3 said:


> All I have to say to this is a day like today and why you should live in FL




Yep and we'll save this and remind you of that when you have hurricane fredricka bearing down on ya


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> Yep and we'll save this and remind you of that when you have hurricane fredricka bearing down on ya



I hear hurricane Carrie is suppose to be there in May...


----------



## cdn ears

Mr Smee23 said:


> For those of you in the great white north.  I will not tell you all theat the weather in south Florida is going to be georgeous today.



Mel, I have Smee located on the GPS have you got the reefer truck loaded for the delivery. I think that if myself, you, Cait, Carrie, Sven, Kimmie, Jen, Tracey (and anyone else I may have forgotten) split the cost of the rental we should be fine!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What no Crocs?



I have my crocs on today yes. Cant show a picture because last time I did I was told my feet are big.. 

Ok they are but whatever hehe 



tawasdave said:


> I hear hurricane Carrie is suppose to be there in May...



Rumors... all rumors


----------



## Emtgirljen

cdn ears said:


> Mel, I have Smee located on the GPS have you got the reefer truck loaded for the delivery. I think that if myself, you, Cait, Carrie, Sven, Kimmie, Jen, Tracey (and anyone else I may have forgotten) split the cost of the rental we should be fine!!!



Reefer truck?  That sounds kinda illegal to me!


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> Reefer truck?  That sounds kinda illegal to me!



Oh I can't be involved with anything illegal..imoral maybe..but not illegal


----------



## cdn ears

Emtgirljen said:


> Reefer truck?  That sounds kinda illegal to me!





tawasdave said:


> Oh I can't be involved with anything illegal..imoral maybe..but not illegal



  You guys are no fun at all,  does it have to be by the book 24/7 or which book are you using ??


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Anybody else getting emails about posts that were in here days ago?



It's just you, I'm getting the emails.



cdn ears said:


> Mel, I have Smee located on the GPS have you got the reefer truck loaded for the delivery. I think that if myself, you, Cait, Carrie, Sven, Kimmie, Jen, Tracey (and anyone else I may have forgotten) split the cost of the rental we should be fine!!!



Would love to join you but sorry I can't participate in any illegal activites.  It would cost me my job..


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Would love to join you but sorry I can't participate in any illegal activites.  It would cost me my job..




But what about the imoral ones?


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> It's just you, I'm getting the emails.
> 
> 
> Would love to join you but sorry I can't participate in any illegal activites.  It would cost me my job..



  How can shipping snow be classified as an illegal or immoral activity??


----------



## CoasterAddict

cdn ears said:


> How can shipping snow be classified as an illegal or immoral activity??



It would depend on what sort of "snow" you're talking about, I expect. 

Same problem with the "reefer truck."

It's all a matter of interpretation. And of course, no one *here* would misinterpret or misconstrue comments...


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Mean



I though you said he was nice


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Mel, I have Smee located on the GPS have you got the reefer truck loaded for the delivery. I think that if myself, you, Cait, Carrie, Sven, Kimmie, Jen, Tracey (and anyone else I may have forgotten) split the cost of the rental we should be fine!!!



I think it was the kinda truck that got you into hot water CDN?

Not sure if it translated up there but here


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> I though you said he was nice



he is...most of the time


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> he is...most of the time



So true about many guys.. most of the time
When they want something

hehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> So true about many guys.. most of the time
> When they want something
> 
> hehe



Thank goodness she was not talking about me....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Thank goodness she was not talking about me....



Nah Randy never

Your the Jelly to my peanut butter


----------



## PiratesFan

Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread just now and thought I should rop in and say hi!


----------



## tawasdave

PiratesFan said:


> Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread just now and thought I should rop in and say hi!


----------



## PiratesFan

Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?


----------



## Carrieannew

PiratesFan said:


> Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?



I dont do roll calls


----------



## tawasdave

PiratesFan said:


> Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am not sure if there are many near your age...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am not sure if there are many near your age...



Listen

I told ya your the jelly to my peanut butter and I get nothing? WTH


----------



## PiratesFan

*lol* Well, that dashes my hopes a bit! Where are the young, single Disney lovers??


----------



## cdn ears

CoasterAddict said:


> It would depend on what sort of "snow" you're talking about, I expect.
> 
> Same problem with the "reefer truck."
> 
> It's all a matter of interpretation. And of course, no one *here* would misinterpret or misconstrue comments...



Yes, of course I forgot that everything on here is always as "clear as mud".

And everyone knows exactly what you personally are talking about....


----------



## Carrieannew

PiratesFan said:


> *lol* Well, that dashes my hopes a bit! Where are the young, single Disney lovers??



Age is just a number my friend


----------



## PiratesFan

*lol* Very true. You guys seem like a very youthful bunch!


----------



## Carrieannew

PiratesFan said:


> *lol* Very true. You guys seem like a very youthful bunch!



Put your seatbelt on... you have no idea!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Listen
> 
> I told ya your the jelly to my peanut butter and I get nothing? WTH



Well I am trying to decide if I like bein the Jelly...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well I am trying to decide if I like bein the Jelly...



You can be the fluff-a-nutter to my peanut butter then


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Thank you soooooo much for sharing....Not sure about Boston....but estimates for tonight and tomorrow here in worcester County are 6-12+ inches......arrgghhhhhh......had ENOUGH already.



6-12 inches???!!!  



Emtgirljen said:


> Reefer truck?  That sounds kinda illegal to me!



That was my first thought



PiratesFan said:


> Hello everyone! I stumbled upon this thread just now and thought I should rop in and say hi!



welcome!!!


----------



## PiratesFan

> Put your seatbelt on... you have no idea!



Looking forward to it!



> welcome!!!



Thanks!


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> 6-12 inches???!!!



Family board...Family board!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You can be the fluff-a-nutter to my peanut butter then




Um...is there a third choice?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Um...is there a third choice?



No... brat

Pick one


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> No... brat
> 
> Pick one



Ok..Ok...Brat then...


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Um...is there a third choice?



How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?




YUK!!!


----------



## Master Mason

PiratesFan said:


> Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?




We range in age from don't know any better, to should know better


----------



## acm563

Originally Posted by Sha  
6-12 inches???!!!  







tawasdave said:


> Family board...Family board!!!





tsk tsk tsk


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?



I love pickles


----------



## Master Mason

tawasdave said:


> Ok..Ok...Brat then...



Brat's are good, serve them with onions and spicy mustard



Emtgirljen said:


> How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?




Well if you like peanut butter and pickles, then yes, most likely your the only one here that would do so.

Nutella is pretty good with peanut butter.


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?




Isn't that what women eat when they are pregnant?..Jen?...you have something to tell us?...


----------



## Master Mason

Carrie,

Where is the error?

Proof that 2 = 1 

Let a and b be equal non-zero quantities 

a = b 

Multiply through by a 

a^2 = ab 

Subtract b^2 

a^2 - b^2 = ab - b^2 

Factor both sides 

(a - b)(a + b) = b(a - b) 

Divide out (a - b) 

a + b = b 

Observing that a = b 

b + b = b 

Combine like terms on the left 

2b = b 

Divide by the non-zero b 

2 = 1


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> Brat's are good, serve them with onions and spicy mustard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well if you like peanut butter and pickles, then yes, most likely your the only one here that would do so.
> 
> Nutella is pretty good with peanut butter.



OMG..pickle s and pb r the perfect combo...but weirder than that have u ever tried pb on ur hamburger....mmmmmm


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Carrie,
> 
> Where is the error?
> 
> Proof that 2 = 1
> 
> Let a and b be equal non-zero quantities
> 
> a = b
> 
> Multiply through by a
> 
> a^2 = ab
> 
> Subtract b^2
> 
> a^2 - b^2 = ab - b^2
> 
> Factor both sides
> 
> (a - b)(a + b) = b(a - b)
> 
> Divide out (a - b)
> 
> a + b = b
> 
> Observing that a = b
> 
> b + b = b
> 
> Combine like terms on the left
> 
> 2b = b
> 
> Divide by the non-zero b
> 
> 2 = 1



MASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You sound like someone else I know. I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT ALGEBRA


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> MASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You sound like someone else I know. I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT ALGEBRA




DAH..he is not talking he is typing....


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> MASON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> You sound like someone else I know. I DONT LIKE TO TALK ABOUT ALGEBRA



What it is a really simple one


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> DAH..he is not talking he is typing....



 



Master Mason said:


> What it is a really simple one



 


Cait please tell Mason and Randy that I am not speaking to them!


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Isn't that what women eat when they are pregnant?..Jen?...you have something to tell us?...



Nope, I just have very weird eating habits.  My friends all tell me if I ever get pregnant, I'll probably eat normal stuff since I eat weird stuff normally.   

I'm just full of contradictions, I guess.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Isn't that what women eat when they are pregnant?..Jen?...you have something to tell us?...



Babies come from pickles????    Crud


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Cait please tell Mason and Randy that I am not speaking to them!



Awwwwwwwww, sweetpie honey bunch...don't be like that...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwww, sweetpie honey bunch...don't be like that...


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Babies come from pickles????    Crud



Little green pickle babies! Yikes!  Run, run far away!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Cait please tell Mason and Randy that I am not speaking to them!



Carrie is not speaking to you!!!  I'd get to the corner now...before she gets really mad


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie is not speaking to you!!!  I'd get to the corner now...before she gets really mad



She will not stay mad at me long..she knows that


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> She will not stay mad at me long..she knows that


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> She will not stay mad at me long..she knows that





Carrieannew said:


>



Ut Oh....Randy...she really ticked off at you....better beg....worked for Smee this morning


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> Little green pickle babies! Yikes!  Run, run far away!


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Well I am trying to decide if I like bein the Jelly...





Carrieannew said:


> You can be the fluff-a-nutter to my peanut butter then





tawasdave said:


> Um...is there a third choice?





Carrieannew said:


> No... brat
> 
> Pick one



   I don't believe it,  

I guess the cold and snow is finally affecting both of you, of course there is a third choice but it is number one in my books - CHOCOLATE & PEANUT BUTTER


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Ut Oh....Randy...she really ticked off at you....better beg....worked for Smee this morning



Clearly Randy does not know where his bread is buttered


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Clearly Randy does not know where his bread is buttered



Clearly


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Cait please tell Mason and Randy that I am not speaking to them!




So in other words you are not using your finger to talk to them???  Could it maybe be number three???


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> So in other words you are not using your finger to talk to them???  Could it maybe be number three???



Cait please tell Steve I am not talking to him


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Clearly Randy does not know where his bread is buttered




All this samich talk today is making me hungry....

I have to beg now?...um..well..um...nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just can't..just rubs me the wrong way...

She knows that I think she is a  and I


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> All this samich talk today is making me hungry....
> 
> I have to beg now?...um..well..um...nahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh just can't..just rubs me the wrong way...
> 
> She knows that I think she is a  and I



Thank you  I have been saying I am a princess and no one believes me

And I think your a hot hose man


----------



## connorsmom911

Master Mason said:


> We range in age from don't know any better, to should know better



   

And I am all over the nutella and pb, but only if you put it on toast when it all melts and gets gooey and stuff...yuuuummmmmyyyyyy


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Cait please tell Steve I am not talking to him



      What did I do?????   Oh, must be ttotm!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

connorsmom911 said:


> And I am all over the nutella and pb, but only if you put it on toast when it all melts and gets gooey and stuff...yuuuummmmmyyyyyy



I like nutella and bananas on a sammich, but the nutella and peanut butter is too much for me.


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> And I am all over the nutella and pb, but only if you put it on toast when it all melts and gets gooey and stuff...yuuuummmmmyyyyyy



I sooo saw a bumper sticker today on facebook that hat nutella in it! I will find and send to you hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Cait please tell Steve I am not talking to him



Carrie is not speaking to you either..you may join Randy and Mason in the corner or you can beg for forgiveness


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie is not speaking to you either..you may join Randy and Mason in the corner or you can beg for forgiveness


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> What did I do?????   Oh, must be ttotm!!!!



OH NO he didn't


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> OH NO he didn't



Ohhhh thats my line!!!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> OH NO he didn't



I said the same thing!  Men can never say that and get away with it!


----------



## cdn ears

Emtgirljen said:


> I like nutella and bananas on a sammich, but the nutella and peanut butter is too much for me.



You do have strange eating habits!!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie is not speaking to you either..you may join Randy and Mason in the corner or you can beg for forgiveness



Read past posts..I be gottin out of da corner...


----------



## tawasdave

What on earth is nutella?


----------



## connorsmom911

Carrieannew said:


> I sooo saw a bumper sticker today on facebook that hat nutella in it! I will find and send to you hehe



Thank you for thinking of me with the bumper stickers...but the dang work computer just figured out how to block 90% of facebook!!! 

So now I have to wait till I get home to see what you sent.... 

Dang i.t. people...don't they realize we have important things to do while working?!?!?!?  No more games, no more search, can't even see profile pics... 

Not happy...not happy at all!  

And to top it all off, I am having a completely sucky day thanks to my schmuck!!!  Bleepin' schmucks!!!  Hate 'em all!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> Thank you for thinking of me with the bumper stickers...but the dang work computer just figured out how to block 90% of facebook!!!
> 
> So now I have to wait till I get home to see what you sent....
> 
> Dang i.t. people...don't they realize we have important things to do while working?!?!?!?  No more games, no more search, can't even see profile pics...
> 
> Not happy...not happy at all!
> 
> And to top it all off, I am having a completely sucky day thanks to my schmuck!!!  Bleepin' schmucks!!!  Hate 'em all!!!



I love me bumper stickers hehehe. 

I will send ya more! 

Stupid work computers blocking FaceBook. Do they not realize the need for facebook and myspace while working. Geez. 

Sorry about the sucky day.


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> What on earth is nutella?



Chocolate Hazelnut spread, found in the peanut butter section of your supermarket...... and now back to our regular programming.......


----------



## connorsmom911

tawasdave said:


> What on earth is nutella?



It's hazelnut-chocolate spread....yummy!!!!  Hardly ever sees a piece of bread in my house, usually just straight from the spoon....

Dang...now I'm gonna have to go buy some...and I was eating so good today...


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> What on earth is nutella?



It's a chocolate/hazelnut spread, kinda like peanut butter but more goopy.


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Chocolate Hazelnut spread, found in the peanut butter section of your supermarket...... and now back to our regular programming.......





connorsmom911 said:


> It's hazelnut-chocolate spread....yummy!!!!  Hardly ever sees a piece of bread in my house, usually just straight from the spoon....
> 
> Dang...now I'm gonna have to go buy some...and I was eating so good today...





Emtgirljen said:


> It's a chocolate/hazelnut spread, kinda like peanut butter but more goopy.



   
Anyone else want to answer?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhh thats my line!!!!!!



Honey...that is cause we think alike.. GMTA


----------



## tawasdave

<<<<<< not a shmuck....be ...drumroll please....

HOSEMAN


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Read past posts..I be gottin out of da corner...



My bad...but wait...did Carrie actually say you were forgiven after you begged?


----------



## connorsmom911

Looks like we've got a few nutella fans!!!

Don't go so good with the margaritas though...and that's where I'm heading in about 17 minutes!!!!!  Yee-haw!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone else want to answer?



Oh, the joys of multiple people answering the same question.  I swear there was no answer up there when I went to post!  Dang people are just faster than I am!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> My bad...but wait...did Carrie actually say you were forgiven after you begged?



Oh..let me make this perfectly clear...I did not beg...I just stroked her ego...called her a princess...you just have to know how to handle women...


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh..let me make this perfectly clear...I did not beg...I just stroked her ego...called her a princess...you just have to know how to handle women...



 well excuse me!!...Carrie...do you feel handled?


----------



## Mrsduck101

I was trying to copy the town car info. for May from your PM into my trip file and I hit delete.  Sick duckie on Percocet - makes for fumble fingers  

Could you send it again pretty please? email or pm either way is fine.

Thank you Thank you


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh..let me make this perfectly clear...I did not beg...I just stroked her ego...called her a princess...you just have to know how to handle women...





katydidbug1 said:


> well excuse me!!...Carrie...do you feel handled?



Part of me says he can man handle me anytime he wants   

The other says he is not forgiven!!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

Emtgirljen said:


> Oh, the joys of multiple people answering the same question.  I swear there was no answer up there when I went to post!  Dang people are just faster than I am!



Kind of strange that we are all time stamped for the same time though????


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Part of me says he can man handle me anytime he wants
> 
> The other says he is not forgiven!!!!!



Ahhhhhhhhh, split personality...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ahhhhhhhhh, split personality...



Which one do you like best? Ill make sure that one comes in May for you


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Which one do you like best? Ill make sure that one comes in May for you



Well the first one of course...


----------



## Emtgirljen

cdn ears said:


> Kind of strange that we are all time stamped for the same time though????



It's one of those internet mysteries.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well the first one of course...



Good answer hoseman


----------



## disneyfanx3

Wow you all are chatty today - In the time it took me to drive home from work I had 5 new pages to read


I have never heard of nutella - but now I know what it is


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Family board...Family board!!!



What??!!! Thats a lot of snow!  



Emtgirljen said:


> How about the pickles to her peanut butter?  Or am I the only one who likes peanut butter and pickle sandwiches?



no... you are not the only one!!! havent had one in ages! 



Master Mason said:


> We range in age from don't know any better, to should know better



which ones of us fall into which group????



Carrieannew said:


> Babies come from pickles????    Crud



darn... we just got you right on all of that... 



Emtgirljen said:


> Little green pickle babies! Yikes!  Run, run far away!



would those be gerhkins?



cdn ears said:


> I guess the cold and snow is finally affecting both of you, of course there is a third choice but it is number one in my books - CHOCOLATE & PEANUT BUTTER



Wasnt there a commercial about that??? long time ago....


----------



## Sha

Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!


OMG!! I am sorry to hear that...I hope she stops and hears the message maybe "he" is trying to have her hear.  I had a really good friend when I was younger that had 3 of those wake up calls in the space of 2 months and he still didnt get it. 2 months later he was a passenger asleep in a car and was killed when the car went thru a stop sign that was unseen in the thick morning fog... Sometimes God 'nudges' us to get our attention and if he keeps nudging and we keep ignoring it can be a bad thing.


----------



## CoMickey

ahoff said:


> Had a flight delay yesterday so spent my time wandering around Amsterdam.  If they ever decide to add some countries in the WS, my vote is for Holland!



Lucky you!  Would love to visit Amsterdam - We have an office there an I am always lobbying for a trip there - haven't convinced anyone yet but I'm working on it!


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> It was 75 here yesterday, supposed to be a bit cooler today, only low 70's.  Thinking it is time to break the shorts out for full time usage once again.



Hey MM - I heard that CA was having wonderful weather!  Can't wait to get back out there but then it's supposed to be 70 here tomorrow and then 30 on Sun. Gotta love Spring in the Rockies.

Enjoy your shorts weather!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!



Oh wow!  Good thoughts and prayers coming her way!  Sorry to hear all of her misfortune.   

How are you Sha?


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!



OMG, major thoughts and  coming her way!!


----------



## Mr Smee23

acm563 said:


> OMG..pickle s and pb r the perfect combo...but weirder than that have u ever tried pb on ur hamburger....mmmmmm



I have to agree, as odd as it sounds. It is really good. pb on burgers that is. pb and pickles awful


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I have to agree, as odd as it sounds. It is really good.



YUCK!!!...No PB and Pickles or PB on burgers....blech


----------



## CinRell

There is a vegetarian/middle eastern type of place in a progressive town by me.  Rachel Ray actually went there for her $50 or less a day or whatever it is.

There is a pita sandwich there called the quin. I LOVE IT. it's veggies, cheese, and Peanut Butter heated on a pita pocket

HEAVEN!!!!!

Anyone going on chat tonight? My 4 year old niece wanted to spend the night at her "best friend's house" (me).. and she's asleep now so I"m home on a friday night.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> I have to agree, as odd as it sounds. It is really good. pb on burgers that is. pb and pickles awful



Thats funny as I have never met anyone that had pb on their burgers besides me....its yummy


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Oh wow!  Good thoughts and prayers coming her way!  Sorry to hear all of her misfortune.
> 
> How are you Sha?



Thanks for all the prayers for her... I am doing ok Vicki... still wondering if its a train or the actual light at the end of the tunnel... but things are ok! thanks for asking  how was your trip to WDW and skiing??


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> But what about the imoral ones?




I guess their not worried about their jobs...


----------



## Sha

WooHOOO!!!!!! 2 1/2 months until our Disney Adult Play Date!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> PiratesFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! Just curious as to what the age range in here might be...?[/QUOTE
> 
> I am not sure if there are many near your age...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My son's close to her age.  He's 23.....and enjoys Disney (just not a nut like me)...
Click to expand...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> My son's close to her age.  He's 23.....and enjoys Disney (just not a nut like me)...



I thought someone else had dibs on him???


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!



The Lord is totally with her. I pray he will continue to send a guardian angel to her.



Sha said:


> WooHOOO!!!!!! 2 1/2 months until our Disney Adult Play Date!!!!!!!



OMG  I totally loved that term.. that is US .... 



Sha said:


> I thought someone else had dibs on him???



If some one does they haven't spoken up....so he's up for grabs...


----------



## ahoff

CoMickey said:


> Lucky you!  Would love to visit Amsterdam - We have an office there an I am always lobbying for a trip there - haven't convinced anyone yet but I'm working on it!




Keep lobbying, Vicki!  It's a great place.


9 days to go to Disney time!


----------



## PirateMel

Can you say B L I Z Z A R D !!!!!!

Enought already - I can't find my car


----------



## Sha

YEA!!!!!! going to WDW in 13 days... and going to take my other sister in May after we all go


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Can you say B L I Z Z A R D !!!!!!
> 
> Enought already - I can't find my car



hope you find it soon... ummm arent you supposed to be shopping with Tink today??? guess you do need it


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Can you say B L I Z Z A R D !!!!!!
> 
> Enought already - I can't find my car



 YES I can, but I usually only like saying it to the attendant at Dairy Queen


----------



## tawasdave

We got 3-4" here yesterday...but I was more than happy to send the rest of the bigger storm East...and..yes..your welcome


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> We got 3-4" here yesterday...but I was more than happy to send the rest of the bigger storm East...and..yes..your welcome



Time for a hearing check up - we asked for 5 -6 weeks of sunshine, NOT snow!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> We got 3-4" here yesterday...but I was more than happy to send the rest of the bigger storm East...and..yes..your welcome



Thanks alot
Driving home late last night stunk thanks to you. 

I remember to thank you in May


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks alot
> Driving home late last night stunk thanks to you.
> 
> I remember to thank you in May



Yup...what Carrie said


----------



## PirateMel

Hello,

Southwest posted an awesome Ding for today - from here I got $53 each way on flight for May.

Good until 9 pm tonight, March 1st.


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Thanks alot
> Driving home late last night stunk thanks to you.
> 
> I remember to thank you in May



Appears you drove safely, you made it home.  Did you listen to me and drove straight home from work? Or did you stop at the bar?


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Southwest posted an awesome Ding for today - from here I got $53 each way on flight for May.
> 
> Good until 9 pm tonight, March 1st.



Way to go Mel, that is a great deal.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Appears you drove safely, you made it home.  Did you listen to me and drove straight home from work? Or did you stop at the bar?



I did go straight home yes. Sometimes being an adult blows monkey balls


----------



## connorsmom911

Yippee!!  They just issued a freezing rain watch for us for Sunday night, and I'm on nights.  Apparently something over Montana right now...and they can keep it!!!!

I HATE WINTER!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Hello,
> 
> Southwest posted an awesome Ding for today - from here I got $53 each way on flight for May.
> 
> Good until 9 pm tonight, March 1st.



I dont understand why Hartford cant be included. They have hartford to everywhere else


----------



## Sha

Not in my normal font and color for this *Temporary Hijacking* but as Student Nurse's Week ends, I wanted to tell everyone who has been cheering me on, encouraging me, trying to keep me focused at times and convincing me that the light ahead is NOT an oncoming train... a big THANK YOU!!!!. Some are getting personal thank you's because it really does mean more than I can express. And there are some who (CoMickey) I don't have addresses for etc. I have 2 more months to graduation and at times, like now... it seems both SO far away and at other times I feel that overwhelming sense of impending doom! LOL but thanks again for all the encouragement and faith! *♥ ♥ ♥ *


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> You can be the fluff-a-nutter to my peanut butter then



Tdave is going to be your fluffer? Isn't that backwards?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> Tdave is going to be your fluffer? Isn't that backwards?



Shame on you CG.....out in pub-lic and all...


----------



## BrizMarc

Hey everyone. Im new here and thought id get in on the action. so a big hello to you all


----------



## Sha

BrizMarc said:


> Hey everyone. Im new here and thought id get in on the action. so a big hello to you all




Hi BrizMarc... welcome to the thread!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

BrizMarc said:


> Hey everyone. Im new here and thought id get in on the action. so a big hello to you all



     

Join the crowd!!!  If you want to get to know people better, come to "Chat" nightly in about 40 minutes.


----------



## BrizMarc

Do i need a different account to sign into the chat? its saying my account name doesnt excist.


----------



## Sha

BrizMarc said:


> Do i need a different account to sign into the chat? its saying my account name doesnt excist.



Yes.. go to dismates.com and find where it says "Chat" and click on "more". You need to use the chat in the brown box at top. Type in whatever ID you want to use (like your name here) and you should be good to go


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Not in my normal font and color for this *Temporary Hijacking* but as Student Nurse's Week ends, I wanted to tell everyone who has been cheering me on, encouraging me, trying to keep me focused at times and convincing me that the light ahead is NOT an oncoming train... a big THANK YOU!!!!. Some are getting personal thank you's because it really does mean more than I can express. And there are some who (CoMickey) I don't have addresses for etc. I have 2 more months to graduation and at times, like now... it seems both SO far away and at other times I feel that overwhelming sense of impending doom! LOL but thanks again for all the encouragement and faith! *♥ ♥ ♥ *



Yes the light sometimes gets brighter as you think you are approaching your goal, but then the wind shifts and almost blows the candle out and you become swamped thinking there is no light - but then you have us for a  or a  or  to get you through, as do the other people that I have gotten to know over the last year that I have been here.

 BrizMarc  to our family as well!!!



BrizMarc said:


> Hey everyone. Im new here and thought id get in on the action. so a big hello to you all


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am not new to DIS and have posted here before but thought I would reintroduce myself. . .

Darcy, mother of a 15 year old boy who loves to go to WDW and DLR as many times a year as humanly possible.  I am an EXPERT at DLR and will really only be taking my 2nd trip to WDW this summer with my son, but I may sneak in a solo trip between now and then. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

Mrsduck101 said:


> I was trying to copy the town car info. for May from your PM into my trip file and I hit delete.  Sick duckie on Percocet - makes for fumble fingers
> 
> Could you send it again pretty please? email or pm either way is fine.
> 
> Thank you Thank you


 
Sent on Friday!  



Sha said:


> Hey everyone... about a month ago a family friend had to go back in for some surgery to fix something, and died briefly while on the table. Well, she got thought that ok. Last week she was hit very hard in a car accident from someone running a red light and then she went to get into her truck, and it caught fire. So both cars are totaled. She just needs some prayers as she has had some close calls. Thanks!!!


 
Prayers and Pixie dust being sent her way...  



ttester9612 said:


> My son's close to her age. He's 23.....and enjoys Disney (just not a nut like me)...


 
Madame TT - I thought you weren't pimping your son any more?  



PirateMel said:


> Can you say B L I Z Z A R D !!!!!!
> 
> Enought already - I can't find my car


Did this guy help you find it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	









Hello to all the newbies... jump right in and make yourself a friend or two...


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not new to DIS and have posted here before but thought I would reintroduce myself. . .
> 
> Darcy, mother of a 15 year old boy who loves to go to WDW and DLR as many times a year as humanly possible.  I am an EXPERT at DLR and will really only be taking my 2nd trip to WDW this summer with my son, but I may sneak in a solo trip between now and then. . .




Welcome from another Californian, are you in the north or the south?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrie check your dings, they have orlando to hartford for $59 bucks today


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Welcome from another Californian, are you in the north or the south?



I am originally from Southern California and lived there most of my life.  I recently moved to Henderson Nevada.  But I LOVE to travel and my job affords me that luxury (in terms of time off) so I spend lots of time hanging on the beaches of So Cal. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Carrie check your dings, they have orlando to hartford for $59 bucks today



Mason you rock!!! Didnt even notice the new ding


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Sunday All 

Hope everyone is having a great day ....Heading out for shopping, dinner and a movie with some friends   And the weather is warming up 50's this week...wooohoooo....spring finally!!!


----------



## BrizMarc

thanks heaps for the warm welcome everyone


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Carrie check your dings, they have orlando to hartford for $59 bucks today



Ok how do I do this ding thing.. do i just call? Do I have all day? Or is it a limited amount of seats things... And then what if it mess's with my dates.. 

AHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Ok how do I do this ding thing.. do i just call? Do I have all day? Or is it a limited amount of seats things... And then what if it mess's with my dates..
> 
> AHhhhhhhhhh



I am pretty sure you have to buy it online


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> I am originally from Southern California and lived there most of my life.  I recently moved to Henderson Nevada.  But I LOVE to travel and my job affords me that luxury (in terms of time off) so I spend lots of time hanging on the beaches of So Cal. . .



I am a little South of San Jose.  I don't go to the So Cal beaches much because I am usually in Anahiem when I am down there.


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Sunday All
> 
> Hope everyone is having a great day ....Heading out for shopping, dinner and a movie with some friends  And the weather is warming up 50's this week...wooohoooo....spring finally!!!


 
Have fun today!  Im working (our changes take effect tomorrow for my company) and I'm preparing for a busy, complicated, day.  

I was in the mood for comfort food so I'm making a Turkey dinner!  My brother is coming at 2:00.

Turkey is in the oven, taters will be peeled, gravy made... cornbread dressing, corn and bisquits... anyone want to come for dinner?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I am a little South of San Jose.  I don't go to the So Cal beaches much because I am usually in Anahiem when I am down there.



I hear you. . .

I was just in Anaheim this past December with my son.  We were there for four days.  I think that makes a total of about 37 days for 2007. . .I really like to get my APs worth. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Have fun today!  Im working (our changes take effect tomorrow for my company) and I'm preparing for a busy, complicated, day.
> 
> I was in the mood for comfort food so I'm making a Turkey dinner!  My brother is coming at 2:00.
> 
> Turkey is in the oven, taters will be peeled, gravy made... cornbread dressing, corn and bisquits... anyone want to come for dinner?



I B On my way...now what wine goes with turkey?...Sangria?..


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Carrie check your dings, they have orlando to hartford for $59 bucks today



Thanks Mason

Didnt get the ding. They were not available for my flights... go figure. Maybe another one will come out

I really like my dates so I did not want to change them anyways. 

Your swell though! Even though you post random algebra problems.


----------



## ttester9612

BrizMarc said:


> Hey everyone. Im new here and thought id get in on the action. so a big hello to you all



  Glad you joined us BrizMarc.  



Sha said:


> Not in my normal font and color for this *Temporary Hijacking* but as Student Nurse's Week ends, I wanted to tell everyone who has been cheering me on, encouraging me, trying to keep me focused at times and convincing me that the light ahead is NOT an oncoming train... a big THANK YOU!!!!. Some are getting personal thank you's because it really does mean more than I can express. And there are some who (CoMickey) I don't have addresses for etc. I have 2 more months to graduation and at times, like now... it seems both SO far away and at other times I feel that overwhelming sense of impending doom! LOL but thanks again for all the encouragement and faith! *♥ ♥ ♥ *



Only two months ago you can do it, Sha.   I'm cheering you on to graduation.   



nurse.darcy said:


> I am not new to DIS and have posted here before but thought I would reintroduce myself. . .
> 
> Darcy, mother of a 15 year old boy who loves to go to WDW and DLR as many times a year as humanly possible.  I am an EXPERT at DLR and will really only be taking my 2nd trip to WDW this summer with my son, but I may sneak in a solo trip between now and then. . .



  Glad you joined us NurseDarcy.  



Kimmielee said:


> Turkey is in the oven, taters will be peeled, gravy made... cornbread dressing, corn and bisquits... anyone want to come for dinner?



I would join you Kimmie, but I just had supper at Church, which was cornbeef and cabbage.  

I am finished pimping my son....he told me that he can find his own dates.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Have fun today!  Im working (our changes take effect tomorrow for my company) and I'm preparing for a busy, complicated, day.
> 
> I was in the mood for comfort food so I'm making a Turkey dinner!  My brother is coming at 2:00.
> 
> Turkey is in the oven, taters will be peeled, gravy made... cornbread dressing, corn and bisquits... anyone want to come for dinner?



Kimmie, you seem to have forgotten something very important.........What's for dessert????   How can the gravy be made if the bird is still in the oven???  I don't want to hear it came from a package   

Have to plan the meal consumption on the last course to ensure there is enough room, and these spur of the moment major banquets require more time for us to get there, now if I would have known about this yesterday.....


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Kimmie, you seem to have forgotten something very important.........What's for dessert???? How can the gravy be made if the bird is still in the oven??? I don't want to hear it came from a package
> 
> Have to plan the meal consumption on the last course to ensure there is enough room, and these spur of the moment major banquets require more time for us to get there, now if I would have known about this yesterday.....


 
I'll do better planning NEXT time... Gravy was MOST definately not from a package... I'm from a southern Mother... nuttin but scratch for me!  I meant to say Gravy would be homemade!

The gravy was made last... I slow simmered the heart, liver and necks... added a chicken cube.  Then.... I put the juice from that with some of the turkey pan drippings... a little bit of seasoned flour and some cold water and stirred... My GRAVY ROCKED!!!  The turkey was a tad bit too dry for me...  but once you added the gravy it was pure heaven on a fork!

Desert is for much later tonight.  I kept it simple.. Black Cherry Jello with whip creme!

Next time... is 3 days notice enough for you?  Oh... and of course... Jen, Jill and Randy?


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> The gravy was made last... I slow simmered the heart, liver and *necks*...




If your turkey had more than one neck, I don't think I would have eaten it myself  just saying


----------



## cdn ears

Master Mason said:


> If your turkey had more than one neck, I don't think I would have eaten it myself  just saying



MM, it must have been a Disney turkey, you know the ones that have four of those massive legs....


----------



## goofydadof3

13 Days


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> If your turkey had more than one neck, I don't think I would have eaten it myself just saying


 


cdn ears said:


> MM, it must have been a Disney turkey, you know the ones that have four of those massive legs....


 
I'm going to pull a Carrie on you two...


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> I'm going to pull a Carrie on you two...


----------



## Kimmielee

My brother came over and plowed my *SNOW* today and now it's a *Thunderstorm*???? This is the strangest weather I can remember in all of my 46 years....


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> My brother came over and plowed my *SNOW* today and now it's a *Thunderstorm*???? This is the strangest weather I can remember in all of my 46 years....



Ohh I like thunderstorms 
Good time to curl up and just watch. and listen.. Yes I am weird


----------



## goofydadof3

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I am weird



DUH!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> DUH!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

My company's changes take effect at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Needless to say... I'm nervous.  I need to be there by then to oversee our production.

I'm so very proud that I work for a company that took the high road in this mortgage crisis and is implementing some much needed changes, but .... it is going to have a significant impact on the amount of mortgages that my team will be able to approve.  With all good things come some bad.

So, off to bed early (I hope I can sleep) and then up at the crack of dawn.  Wish me luck!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> My company's changes take effect at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Needless to say... I'm nervous.  I need to be there by then to oversee our production.
> 
> I'm so very proud that I work for a company that took the high road in this mortgage crisis and is implementing some much needed changes, but .... it is going to have a significant impact on the amount of mortgages that my team will be able to approve.  With all good things come some bad.
> 
> So, off to bed early (I hope I can sleep) and then up at the crack of dawn.  Wish me luck!!




Good Luck Kimmie! Let us know how it turns out. Everything will be fine I'm sure.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> I'm going to pull a Carrie on you two...



Well Mason which corner do you want???


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Ohh I like thunderstorms
> Good time to curl up and just watch. and listen.. Yes I am weird



OMG, mark this day on the calendar - she finally admitted it


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> OMG, mark this day on the calendar - she finally admitted it



Hardy har har


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> My company's changes take effect at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Needless to say... I'm nervous.  I need to be there by then to oversee our production.
> 
> I'm so very proud that I work for a company that took the high road in this mortgage crisis and is implementing some much needed changes, but .... it is going to have a significant impact on the amount of mortgages that my team will be able to approve.  With all good things come some bad.
> 
> So, off to bed early (I hope I can sleep) and then up at the crack of dawn.  Wish me luck!!



Good Luck and may the force be with you!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> My company's changes take effect at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Needless to say... I'm nervous.  I need to be there by then to oversee our production.
> 
> I'm so very proud that I work for a company that took the high road in this mortgage crisis and is implementing some much needed changes, but .... it is going to have a significant impact on the amount of mortgages that my team will be able to approve.  With all good things come some bad.
> 
> So, off to bed early (I hope I can sleep) and then up at the crack of dawn.  Wish me luck!!




Good Luck Kimmie!!


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Well Mason which corner do you want???


 



Steve... you get this side....


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Well Mason which corner do you want???


 



Gregg, you get that side...


----------



## Sha

This is so sad!! A former coworker of mine has a daughter she is going to lose soon to cancer. Nicole is in her mid 20s and has a couple kids. Her mom Emily now works with my sister. Nicole has cancer of the tongue. She had surgery and thought they had gotten it all. It came back 4x worse!!! They thought about removal of her tongue, but the cancer is now in her sternum (middle of chest). PLEASE keep them all in your prayers! Emily was... is one of my mentor... she helped train me as an LPN where I work still. Thanks so much!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> This is so sad!! A former coworker of mine has a daughter she is going to lose soon to cancer. Nicole is in her mid 20s and has a couple kids. Her mom Emily now works with my sister. Nicole has cancer of the tongue. She had surgery and thought they had gotten it all. It came back 4x worse!!! They thought about removal of her tongue, but the cancer is now in her sternum (middle of chest). PLEASE keep them all in your prayers! Emily was... is one of my mentor... she helped train me as an LPN where I work still. Thanks so much!


 
Prayers and pixie dust being sent to Nicole.


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> This is so sad!! A former coworker of mine has a daughter she is going to lose soon to cancer. Nicole is in her mid 20s and has a couple kids. Her mom Emily now works with my sister. Nicole has cancer of the tongue. She had surgery and thought they had gotten it all. It came back 4x worse!!! They thought about removal of her tongue, but the cancer is now in her sternum (middle of chest). PLEASE keep them all in your prayers! Emily was... is one of my mentor... she helped train me as an LPN where I work still. Thanks so much!



Oh so young, how sad  I will include her in my prayers.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


>



YOU are such a TEASE!


----------



## PiratesFan

I was just curious if anyone could explain how to navigate the Dismates site? I signed up, but it doesn't seem that I am able to do anything...I have just the basic (free) membership. Does that exclude me from chats and everything else?


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> This is so sad!! A former coworker of mine has a daughter she is going to lose soon to cancer. Nicole is in her mid 20s and has a couple kids. Her mom Emily now works with my sister. Nicole has cancer of the tongue. She had surgery and thought they had gotten it all. It came back 4x worse!!! They thought about removal of her tongue, but the cancer is now in her sternum (middle of chest). PLEASE keep them all in your prayers! Emily was... is one of my mentor... she helped train me as an LPN where I work still. Thanks so much!



Sorry to hear that Sha, thoughts and


----------



## Sha

PiratesFan said:


> I was just curious if anyone could explain how to navigate the Dismates site? I signed up, but it doesn't seem that I am able to do anything...I have just the basic (free) membership. Does that exclude me from chats and everything else?



no it doesnt exclude you... you need to go to the home page and NOT log in.. find "chat" and click on "more" use the chat at top of screen


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> 13 Days


 
Woooo Hooo....


----------



## ahoff

I have some DLP brochures if anyone is interested in one.  Though not official Disney, they are from a travel agency, and are  about 20 pages long.  And of course they are in French.  


Two more days to be back home, three more days to be in Florida, seven more days to be at Disney.


----------



## Kimmielee

I'm up, half awake (couldn't sleep so I watched A Few Good Men from 1:30 - 3:30 grrrrrr) but out the door.

Today just has to come and go.... Thanks for all the well wishes!  I'll carry them with me this morning!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I'm up, half awake (couldn't sleep so I watched A Few Good Men from 1:30 - 3:30 grrrrrr) but out the door.
> 
> Today just has to come and go.... Thanks for all the well wishes!  I'll carry them with me this morning!



things will go well! Sorry you didnt sleep. I know that part too well. Good luck!


----------



## Sha

for all of those who are getting or about to get that bad weather ... stay safe! Smee, you might be driving right into it.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I'm up, half awake (couldn't sleep so I watched A Few Good Men from 1:30 - 3:30 grrrrrr) but out the door.
> 
> Today just has to come and go.... Thanks for all the well wishes!  I'll carry them with me this morning!



Kimmie....I will be thinking about you today....I hope all goes well   I am sure it will.  Pixie Dust heading your way.


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Monday All....Looks like its gonna be a niceish week (a little rain) here in MA.  In the 50's...isn't it sad when 50's is a heatwave. 

Hey Miss Carrie.....Did you survive lastnight?  I know you were pretty tired .  

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## ttester9612

Good Luck, Kimmiee hope all goes well.

GD3 and ahoff,  quite rubbing it in that you will be in Disney soon.  I want to be there to.  

Our little cafe was out of Starbuck's so I settled for something else.  BIG mistake, yak, it's gross.   Need to find a Starbuck.. 

Is it MAY yet...


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> My company's changes take effect at 7:00 a.m. tomorrow morning.  Needless to say... I'm nervous.  I need to be there by then to oversee our production.
> 
> I'm so very proud that I work for a company that took the high road in this mortgage crisis and is implementing some much needed changes, but .... it is going to have a significant impact on the amount of mortgages that my team will be able to approve.  With all good things come some bad.
> 
> So, off to bed early (I hope I can sleep) and then up at the crack of dawn.  Wish me luck!!




Good luck Kimmie...hope it all goes better than expected...and turkey?  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  YUMMY!!!  I will be there with bells on...( I will bring some sketties for Duckie)


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Monday All....Looks like its gonna be a niceish week (a little rain) here in MA.  In the 50's...isn't it sad when 50's is a heatwave.
> 
> Hey Miss Carrie.....Did you survive lastnight?  I know you were pretty tired .
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day



Yup I made it. Was very difficult waking up this am though. Luckily I did not have to worry about another person since Kayla was still at my parents. 

My new algebra class started yesterday. So once again I will be nasty/angry frustrated algebra student. If I double up I can get both courses done in one session though.. I just dont know if I can do it. I am going to try though. 

Supposed to go up to 50 here today. Yay! So tired of snow and ick and yuck. 

Wish I was only 12 days away from disney... but I shall dance for you anyways Gdad


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Yup I made it. Was very difficult waking up this am though. Luckily I did not have to worry about another person since Kayla was still at my parents.
> 
> My new algebra class started yesterday. So once again I will be nasty/angry frustrated algebra student. If I double up I can get both courses done in one session though.. I just dont know if I can do it. I am going to try though.
> 
> Supposed to go up to 50 here today. Yay! So tired of snow and ick and yuck.
> 
> Wish I was only 12 days away from disney... but I shall dance for you anyways Gdad



WOW..what a dancer....where are the bar tables when ya need them?...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> WOW..what a dancer....where are the bar tables when ya need them?...



I only dance when asked nicely


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I only dance when asked nicely



LOL...I guess Randy will have to ask nicely then


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> My new algebra class started yesterday. So once again I will be nasty/angry frustrated algebra student. If I double up I can get both courses done in one session though.. I just dont know if I can do it. I am going to try though.



You can do it


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I guess Randy will have to ask nicely then



Randy oh randy 
hehehe



disneyfanx3 said:


> You can do it



Thanks Charlene!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Good luck Kimmie...hope it all goes better than expected...and turkey?  MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM  YUMMY!!!  I will be there with bells on...( I will bring some sketties for Duckie)



Good luck today Kimmie!

But, Kimmie could you wait a couple weeks for our turkey dinner so I can feel all better first, OK? Please please please  

Seriously I want to come up that way soon, but I gotta get over this first. Some time in the next few weeks, Great Lakes Crossing? Could use a little shopping therapy  

MMMM sketties....


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy oh randy
> hehehe



Oh pllllllllllllllllllllllease....pretty please....with sugar on top...and a great big cherry....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh pllllllllllllllllllllllease....pretty please....with sugar on top...and a great big cherry....



Haha. Gosh darn your good


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Good luck today Kimmie!
> 
> But, Kimmie could you wait a couple weeks for our turkey dinner so I can feel all better first, OK? Please please please
> 
> Seriously I want to come up that way soon, but I gotta get over this first. Some time in the next few weeks, Great Lakes Crossing? Could use a little shopping therapy
> 
> MMMM sketties....



Hmmmmmmmmmm, pehaps I could make my way down that way for a meet...depending on when...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Haha. Gosh darn your good



If you only knew...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> If you only knew...


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Hmmmmmmmmmm, pehaps I could make my way down that way for a meet...depending on when...



Wanna come shopping with us? 

Let's see when Kimmie (and Jen?) have time. I need at least a week, maybe closer to two before I can drive up there, though. Sucks being


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> Wanna come shopping with us?
> 
> Let's see when Kimmie (and Jen?) have time. I need at least a week, maybe closer to two before I can drive up there, though. Sucks being



You might want to check and see if connorsmom wants to come over too..but let me know when I will see if I can fit it into my hectic social calendar..I know that 3/15 is NOT good for me...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> My new algebra class started yesterday. So once again I will be nasty/angry frustrated algebra student. If I double up I can get both courses done in one session though.. I just dont know if I can do it. I am going to try though.



You can do it Carrie, you have to think positive 




Mrsduck101 said:


> But, Kimmie could you wait a couple weeks for our turkey dinner so I can feel all better first, OK? Please please please



Hope you feeling better real soon.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> You can do it Carrie, you have to think positive




Oh she will do it...we just must all send


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> You can do it Carrie, you have to think positive



Thanks TT


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Oh she will do it...we just must all send



oooohhhhh Randy as Cheerleader...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh she will do it...we just must all send



Watch what your touchin with that hug Randy!!!! 

Thanks


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> oooohhhhh Randy as Cheerleader...LOL



He has the legs for it!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> He has the legs for it!



You ain't just whistlin Dixie...


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> You might want to check and see if connorsmom wants to come over too..but let me know when I will see if I can fit it into my hectic social calendar..I know that 3/15 is NOT good for me...



Oh yes Tracey has to come! 3/15 isn't good for me either, or 3/30.

Oh and Tracey email me!

I got the best news in the mail today (legal stuff)
Enough to make the sickie get up and   
ok not really, that would hurt, but still it's that good


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> You ain't just whistlin Dixie...



Woot Woot


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Oh she will do it...we just must all send





katydidbug1 said:


> oooohhhhh Randy as Cheerleader...LOL





Carrieannew said:


> He has the legs for it!





tawasdave said:


> You ain't just whistlin Dixie...



Never met Randy, so I have to go with your word Carrie.  But I can only imagine what his legs look like and it's not a pretty picture.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Never met Randy, so I have to go with your word Carrie.  But I can only imagine what his legs look like and it's not a pretty picture.



Ohhh I promise you. You would want to see Randy's legs in a cheerleading skirt. 

Now please dont ask my why I know this.. do not push me to give those private details.. seriously


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Hope you feeling better real soon.




Thanks TT, ready to get rid of the pain NOW, not getting anything done around here.


----------



## katydidbug1

Where's GDad with his count down?  Hellooooooo GDad....disboards to GDad...how many days????


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhh I promise you. You would want to see Randy's legs in a cheerleading skirt.



Now that would be a great video to post on youtube   

Is is friday yet?  

Why did I give a months notice -  

Kimmie, I hope your day is going well.  
Sorry I missed the turkey - sounds yummy!


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Never met Randy, so I have to go with your word Carrie.  But I can only imagine what his legs look like and it's not a pretty picture.




Hey now just wait a cotton pickin minute here....   My legs are one (just one mind you) of my best features...


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> Now that would be a great video to post on youtube
> 
> Is is friday yet?
> 
> Why did I give a months notice -
> 
> Kimmie, I hope your day is going well.
> Sorry I missed the turkey - sounds yummy!



I have the video Mel. Randy is big into video'n things......... 



tawasdave said:


> Hey now just wait a cotton pickin minute here....   My legs are one (just one mind you) of my best features...



Only one of your legs is your best feature? Left or right


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I have the video Mel. Randy is big into video'n things.........




That was suppose to be our little secret...GEEZ...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> That was suppose to be our little secret...GEEZ...



I didnt tell them about the things you made me do.. geez

hahaha  

Oh randy my randy... will you ever forgive me


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I didnt tell them about the things you made me do.. geez
> 
> hahaha
> 
> Oh randy my randy... will you ever forgive me


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



Crud

Am I going to have to beg? Seriously I dont look good begging hehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Crud
> 
> Am I going to have to beg? Seriously I dont look good begging hehe



Hey..I am likin this...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Hey..I am likin this...



You mean the women dont normally fall to your feet?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You mean the women dont normally fall to your feet?



Well ya..just you had not yet...


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> Well ya..just you had not yet...



No Carrie, be strong!  Don't grovel yet!


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> GD3 and ahoff,  quite rubbing it in that you will be in Disney soon.  I want to be there to.
> 
> Is it MAY yet...



Well since you didnt include me in that part.... WOOOHOOO 10.5 days!



Carrieannew said:


> My new algebra class started yesterday. So once again I will be nasty/angry frustrated algebra student. If I double up I can get both courses done in one session though.. I just dont know if I can do it. I am going to try though.



YOU CAN DO IT CARRIE!!!!!!!! after all... I passed my Cardiac test today MUCH MUCH higher than I though I would!!! Woo hoo!!



tawasdave said:


> Hey now just wait a cotton pickin minute here....   My legs are one (just one mind you) of my best features...



Ive see his legs....    



tawasdave said:


> That was suppose to be our little secret...GEEZ...



   



tawasdave said:


> Well ya..just you had not yet...



I dont know if you should get used to that though...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well ya..just you had not yet...



Nah I dont fall at guys feet. You could not stay mad at me if you wanted to.. and you know it




Emtgirljen said:


> No Carrie, be strong!  Don't grovel yet!



Thanks Jen!!!!! Not gonna do it


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> YOU CAN DO IT CARRIE!!!!!!!! after all... I passed my Cardiac test today MUCH MUCH higher than I though I would!!! Woo hoo!!



Awesome Sha!!!!! Woohooo


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> No Carrie, be strong!  Don't grovel yet!



Oh Carrie is a good groveller...and did I happen to mention

26 Days!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> YOU CAN DO IT CARRIE!!!!!!!! after all... I passed my Cardiac test today MUCH MUCH higher than I though I would!!! Woo hoo!!



Congrats Sha!  Yay for cardiology, I spent 6 years working for a cardiologist when I got out of college.  It's one of the more fun specialties, I think (and not as gross as some!)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, I am a cardiac nurse. It is one of the more fun specialties.  When you are in an cardiac care unit you get to play with all the vasoactive drips and drugs. . .its fun.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  You'll never believe this, but the work computer actually caught up to me and BLOCKED me from chat!!!   
So, no more hanging with my dis peeps on nightshift.  I'm hoping it's just a mistake and might be a hit or miss thing, since when they did that, they suddenly allowed access to gmail chat, but I'm not holding my breath   So I won't be around tonight, but I'll try my best from home tomorrow night.

No going and having too much fun without me, or at least send me messages, e-mail or texts so I feel included 

And just because...MARGARITAS!!!


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> Congrats Sha!  Yay for cardiology, I spent 6 years working for a cardiologist when I got out of college.  It's one of the more fun specialties, I think (and not as gross as some!)





nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, I am a cardiac nurse. It is one of the more fun specialties.  When you are in an cardiac care unit you get to play with all the vasoactive drips and drugs. . .its fun.



I saw them playing with some of the drugs, when we were in one of the special units we have on each floor... and play is the right word. It was a bad assessment on someones part that just caused that section to not sit well with me... they couldve killed the client because the med was to be give every 15 min. if the BP was so high... cuff was on his leg... with the SCDs over it... Think I will stick to the easy stuff... the challenges of wounds and look at a larger picture... Oh... classmate wants me to go and sign up for my BSN with her next month. I said no way! I want to wait at least a year before I go back to school! 

Darcy, it really is an interesting area. And to know that it really did click when I sat down for my test. I had a hard time the last couple weeks with some things that caused a lot of stress where I just couldnt focus. Evidently it sunk in somehow. The heart and the brain are amazing to me, and so are the kidneys too. And I have actually worked with a lot of Cardiac clients as an LPN. I told myself before I took my test, "You know these clients, you have worked with them for 12 years" and that helped calm me down when I walked in. Next is perception and mobility, another that i have worked a lot with in the home. I just want to do well and add to my cushion for final.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Where's GDad with his count down?  Hellooooooo GDad....disboards to GDad...how many days????



Please don't get him started again....I'll never hear the end of it.   



tawasdave said:


> Hey now just wait a cotton pickin minute here....   My legs are one (just one mind you) of my best features...



This I got to see, only one leg....what happen to the other... 



Carrieannew said:


> You mean the women dont normally fall to your feet?



Oh, Carrie, don't give in..Hold your ground girl.. I'm cheering you on.



connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  You'll never believe this, but the work computer actually caught up to me and BLOCKED me from chat!!!
> So, no more hanging with my dis peeps on nightshift.  I'm hoping it's just a mistake and might be a hit or miss thing, since when they did that, they suddenly allowed access to gmail chat, but I'm not holding my breath   So I won't be around tonight, but I'll try my best from home tomorrow night.
> 
> No going and having too much fun without me, or at least send me messages, e-mail or texts so I feel included
> 
> And just because...MARGARITAS!!!



Do you use Internet Explorer?  If so, see if you can download Firefox.  That's what I use.  I like it better then IE and works better for chat.   If you can't we are sure going to miss you in the room.  I will keep in touch by emails.  Duckie and I will have margarita for you during chat (right Duckie..)


----------



## Sha

CM we will cross our fingers that you can get there again and maybe just one of those glitches


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Do you use Internet Explorer?  If so, see if you can download Firefox.  That's what I use.  I like it better then IE and works better for chat.   If you can't we are sure going to miss you in the room.  I will keep in touch by emails.  Duckie and I will have margarita for you during chat (right Duckie..)





Margarita???
Margaritas!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

It wasn't too awful.  We had enough loans left over from last week that we didn't start underwriting to the new guidelines until late this afternoon.  I worked 10 hours, NO major problems - just the typical confusion and a loan officer or two that felt required to tell me what a horrible company we are for cutting off all of the loans that they normally do... Gee... and how many of their past customers are currently in foreclosure?? 

So... off to bed early... I have to do the same thing all over again tomorrow!  I think once we get past this first week, things will calm down and I can go back to my regular hours.  

Is it May yet???


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> It wasn't too awful.  We had enough loans left over from last week that we didn't start underwriting to the new guidelines until late this afternoon.  I worked 10 hours, NO major problems - just the typical confusion and a loan officer or two that felt required to tell me what a horrible company we are for cutting off all of the loans that they normally do... Gee... and how many of their past customers are currently in foreclosure??
> 
> So... off to bed early... I have to do the same thing all over again tomorrow!  I think once we get past this first week, things will calm down and I can go back to my regular hours.
> 
> Is it May yet???



Glad to see you made it through the day Kimmie. I am sure some of the loan offers just werent feelin the whole change thing. It will all be ok.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> It wasn't too awful.  We had enough loans left over from last week that we didn't start underwriting to the new guidelines until late this afternoon.  I worked 10 hours, NO major problems - just the typical confusion and a loan officer or two that felt required to tell me what a horrible company we are for cutting off all of the loans that they normally do... Gee... and how many of their past customers are currently in foreclosure??
> 
> So... off to bed early... I have to do the same thing all over again tomorrow!  I think once we get past this first week, things will calm down and I can go back to my regular hours.
> 
> Is it May yet???



glad it went ok.. tomorrow will be smoother


----------



## CoMickey

Sha - Congrats on the cardio test success!  May will really be here before you know it and you'll be finished!   Just keep on swimmin, swimmin, swimmin 

Late response to an earlier message you had sent...sorry I've been swamped with work - We had a great time in WDW!  Our first trip to WDW was all that I hoped it would be and we closed down the park that we were in each night.   
I had those first few days alone and only made it to AK and Epcot alone because of the weather.  It was very different being there alone. I had fun, met some 'interesting' people but a little lonely and I have to admit I like going with others a lot more but if it were my only choice to go alone I wouldn't let it stop me...just prefer company. 

Skiing was also fun and I didn't break my leg or any other bone in my body although I had not been skiing in 20 years.  It was easier then I thought it would be...sort of like riding a bike.  

Going back to CA soon and we're going to DL for a day or two, can't wait!  

Kimmie - Hang in there I'm sure it will calm down soon!  

Hello and well wish to everyone else and hoping that Spring will be here for all of us in the wintery states very SOON!   

Welcome to all the newbies!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> CM we will cross our fingers that you can get there again and maybe just one of those glitches




Hey Sha, what was that link you posted the other night...might work that way.


----------



## goofydadof3

Dateline-Orlando, FL.  This just released video from Walt Disney World followed with new rules for all bar taverns.  Patron C. A. Wa***** was caught on video after a night of gin and all table dancing has from this date been banned.  Fellow traveler Pirate Mel could not be reach for comment.


----------



## goofydadof3

12 Day Dancing


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Sha, what was that link you posted the other night...might work that way.



Sorry... was that the chat link?? only work if we all go there though... http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Sorry... was that the chat link?? only work if we all go there though... http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en



Thanks, but it doesn't work that way either...


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Thanks, but it doesn't work that way either...



sorry CM!


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Oh pllllllllllllllllllllllease....pretty please....with sugar on top...and a great big cherry....



And no Whipped Cream???


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Now that would be a great video to post on youtube
> 
> Is is friday yet?
> 
> Why did I give a months notice -
> 
> Kimmie, I hope your day is going well.
> Sorry I missed the turkey - sounds yummy!




...because you are too nice.


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> Dateline-Orlando, FL. This just released video from Walt Disney World followed with new rules for all bar taverns. Patron C. A. Wa***** was caught on video after a night of gin and all table dancing has from this date been banned. Fellow traveler Pirate Mel could not be reach for comment.


 
YouTube recently released this footage from WDW's AC - it would appear J*** E**** was seen cheering on some table dancers!


----------



## Kimmielee

PirateMel said:


> Now that would be a great video to post on youtube
> 
> Is is friday yet?
> 
> Why did I give a months notice -
> 
> Kimmie, I hope your day is going well.
> Sorry I missed the turkey - sounds yummy!


 
Good Morning!  You gave a months notice because you are a GREAT employee....

Turkey day WILL be repeated... everyone will be invited.  Pretty sure I'm renting a hall!


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> Dateline-Orlando, FL.  This just released video from Walt Disney World followed with new rules for all bar taverns.  Patron C. A. Wa***** was caught on video after a night of gin and all table dancing has from this date been banned.  Fellow traveler Pirate Mel could not be reach for comment.



Well I won't be dancing on any tables now, but then I'm not a gin drinker. I'm a rum drinker.


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> It wasn't too awful.  We had enough loans left over from last week that we didn't start underwriting to the new guidelines until late this afternoon.  I worked 10 hours, NO major problems - just the typical confusion and a loan officer or two that felt required to tell me what a horrible company we are for cutting off all of the loans that they normally do... Gee... and how many of their past customers are currently in foreclosure??
> 
> So... off to bed early... I have to do the same thing all over again tomorrow!  I think once we get past this first week, things will calm down and I can go back to my regular hours.
> 
> Is it May yet???



Hey Miss Kim

I am glad that the day went ok...sounds like you are gonna need some of this      to get through the rest of the week.  Hope things calm down soon....and May will be here before we know it.  Then we can all have slushies


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> YouTube recently released this footage from WDW's AC - it would appear J*** E**** was seen cheering on some table dancers!



 Now thats funny
Gdad looks so cute with his little pom pom's


----------



## katydidbug1

WooooHooo we have hit 60 here in Boston....now if we can just get this weather to stay around 

How is everyone today??


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> WooooHooo we have hit 60 here in Boston....now if we can just get this weather to stay around
> 
> How is everyone today??



Fan-tab-u-lous here


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Fan-tab-u-lous here



LOL...I wanna be Fan-tab-u-lous too...but to tired....I guess going back to the office lastnight, while the OT is great, made for a very very long day.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Turkey day WILL be repeated... everyone will be invited.  Pretty sure I'm renting a hall!



Hmmmm, might I suggest a few???

Grand Floridian Convention Center
Swan & Dolphin Meeting Space
Veracruz Exhibit Hall >
Fiesta Ballroom        >
Coronado Ballroom    > Coronado Springs Resort
Park Place Boardroom      >
St James Place               >
Marvin Gardens               >
Promenade Ballroom         > Boardwalk Resort
Hampton Room           >
Saybrook Room           >
Cape Cod Hall             >
Asbury Hall                >
Grand Harbor Ballroom  >  Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
Grand Republic Ballroom     >
Ballroom of the Americas    >
Fantasia Ballroom             > Contemporary Resort 

Hope these are within your budget.


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Hmmmm, might I suggest a few???
> 
> Grand Floridian Convention Center
> Swan & Dolphin Meeting Space
> Veracruz Exhibit Hall >
> Fiesta Ballroom        >
> Coronado Ballroom    > Coronado Springs Resort
> Park Place Boardroom      >
> St James Place               >
> Marvin Gardens               >
> Promenade Ballroom         > Boardwalk Resort
> Hampton Room           >
> Saybrook Room           >
> Cape Cod Hall             >
> Asbury Hall                >
> Grand Harbor Ballroom  >  Yacht & Beach Club Resorts
> Grand Republic Ballroom     >
> Ballroom of the Americas    >
> Fantasia Ballroom             > Contemporary Resort
> 
> Hope these are within your budget.




Ummm a few


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> WooooHooo we have hit 60 here in Boston....now if we can just get this weather to stay around
> 
> How is everyone today??



That's about what we had yesterday, then did a nose dive combo freezing rain and snow overnight - looked like a Christmas card this morning when I got up calling for more white stuff tonight and then again Fri - wooo-hoooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> That's about what we had yesterday, then did a nose dive combo freezing rain and snow overnight - looked like a Christmas card this morning when I got up calling for more white stuff tonight and then again Fri - wooo-hoooo!!!!!!!!!!



Steve...shhhhh....we are not talking about the white stuff anymore...I need spring...I need to wear flip-flops and skirts...no more winter coats and boots.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Steve...shhhhh....we are not talking about the white stuff anymore...I need spring...I need to wear flip-flops and skirts...no more winter coats and boots.



Skirts? Gosh I need to be more girly

The flip flops are coming out later this week. Almost wore them yesterday


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Skirts? Gosh I need to be more girly
> 
> The flip flops are coming out later this week. Almost wore them yesterday



That's me...a girly girl...I wear skirts all the time...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> That's me...a girly girl...I wear skirts all the time...LOL



I need to hang with you more then. Learn how to do the whole girly thing hehe TMI people TMI


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> I need to hang with you more then. Learn how to do the whole girly thing hehe TMI people TMI



LMAO...when we go shopping this weekened....we'll find you some girly stuff...LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...when we go shopping this weekened....we'll find you some girly stuff...LOL



Woohoo to shopping this weekend. 

My only question is does that include a stop for drinks?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Woohoo to shopping this weekend.
> 
> My only question is does that include a stop for drinks?



Well seeing as its Me, you and Mel...UMMMMM YEAH!!!!!

I guessing you want an answer to the question in your siggy.....I'm gonna have to say....nah...not gonna say it, but he knows who is


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Well seeing as its Me, you and Mel...UMMMMM YEAH!!!!!
> 
> I guessing you want an answer to the question in your siggy.....I'm gonna have to say....nah...not gonna say it, but he knows who is



I cant wait till Saturday  

Hehe... to bad he doesnt Dis at work. He will see tonight. Its just payback for last nights post


----------



## Mr Smee23

Friends, I just wanted to let everyone know that i made it home.  Drove 1194 miles in almost exactly 20 hrs.  Not my best time, than again fairly respectable.  Coming into Hattiesburg, MS last night, it was pouring rain.  I had to stop at a Waffle House at midnight and take a break.  Just to unwind.  I stopped at Ocala to get gas about half way thru, i thought if I had Sha's phone number, I could of called.  But alas no.  When I got in this morning who do you think I called.  Just so she would know that I was home safe.  Well Ya'll have a nice day.  I am going to relax and then take my daughter out to eat.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Well seeing as its Me, you and Mel...UMMMMM YEAH!!!!!
> 
> Could really use one now - late night, no ot here, and dumb temps are doing me in today - only 13 more days - and I will be FREE!
> 
> later


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well seeing as its Me, you and Mel...UMMMMM YEAH!!!!!
> 
> Could really use one now - late night, no ot here, and dumb temps are doing me in today - only 13 more days - and I will be FREE!
> 
> later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why is it that I can picture your tolerance level to the temps as very low????
> 
> Where is the ticker to your freedom, or is it on your main screen in the office??
Click to expand...


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Friends, I just wanted to let everyone know that i made it home.  Drove 1194 miles in almost exactly 20 hrs.  Not my best time, than again fairly respectable.  Coming into Hattiesburg, MS last night, it was pouring rain.  I had to stop at a Waffle House at midnight and take a break.  Just to unwind.  I stopped at Ocala to get gas about half way thru, i thought if I had Sha's phone number, I could of called.  But alas no.  When I got in this morning who do you think I called.  Just so she would know that I was home safe.  Well Ya'll have a nice day.  I am going to relax and then take my daughter out to eat.



Yup he called me  

Haha kidding..


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I need to hang with you more then. Learn how to do the whole girly thing hehe TMI people TMI



Let me just say this about that....


um...

well...

um.....

Nah...just keep telling myself..STAY OUT OF CORNER.. STAY OUT OF CORNER


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Let me just say this about that....
> 
> 
> um...
> 
> well...
> 
> um.....
> 
> Nah...just keep telling myself..STAY OUT OF CORNER.. STAY OUT OF CORNER



Listen you
I have no problem with the fact that I am a different type of princess... I might not mind too much dirt... some sweating.. and such... But I dont wear dresses or skirts... Well other than for my brothers wedding last april.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Listen you
> I have no problem with the fact that I am a different type of princess... I might not mind too much dirt... some sweating.. and such... But I dont wear dresses or skirts... Well other than for my brothers wedding last april.




Did I say anything?..Nope Nope..Nope...not me..no way..besides you know you will always be my


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Did I say anything?..Nope Nope..Nope...not me..no way..besides you know you will always be my



raise of hands from whomelse he has said that too.......


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Yup he called me
> 
> Haha kidding..



LOL...ummm No Sweetie...he called ME  at 6:45 to be exact


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...ummm No Sweetie...he called ME  at 6:45 to be exact



He called me at 6:44am to be exact


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Friends, I just wanted to let everyone know that i made it home.  Drove 1194 miles in almost exactly 20 hrs.  Not my best time, than again fairly respectable.  Coming into Hattiesburg, MS last night, it was pouring rain.  I had to stop at a Waffle House at midnight and take a break.  Just to unwind.  I stopped at Ocala to get gas about half way thru, i thought if I had Sha's phone number, I could of called.  But alas no.  When I got in this morning who do you think I called.  Just so she would know that I was home safe.  Well Ya'll have a nice day.  I am going to relax and then take my daughter out to eat.



I wasn't worried....really I wasn't MUCH...Geezzz...just cause I told him to be careful and drive safe, you would think I was a worrier or something...LOL...Glad you home


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> He called me at 6:44am to be exact




watch it Girlie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> watch it Girlie



 

Oh wait .. being that we are probably going shopping saturday I better watch myself... you could hurt me in person!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> raise of hands from whomelse he has said that too.......



Hmmm, can I quote someone "

Let me just say this about that....

um...

well...

um.....

Nah...just keep telling myself..STAY OUT OF CORNER.. STAY OUT OF CORNER"  

enough said.......


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> raise of hands from whomelse he has said that too.......




You...Only you...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> You...Only you...



At least you could have called me your pretty princess ... geez


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh wait .. being that we are probably going shopping saturday I better watch myself... you could hurt me in person!



EXACTLY!!!! Love ya bunches!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> At least you could have called me your pretty princess ... geez




Yes my extremely pretty, smart, sexy, adorable, funny, hot, romantic, breathtaking


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Yes my extremely pretty, smart, sexy, adorable, funny, hot, romantic, breathtaking



Hmmm...what does Randy want


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yes my extremely pretty, smart, sexy, adorable, funny, hot, romantic, breathtaking


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Yes my extremely pretty, smart, sexy, adorable, funny, hot, romantic, breathtaking



Word...


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...what does Randy want



Who?  Me?  Now you all know me...I just calls them as I sees em....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Who?  Me?  Now you all know me...I just calls them as I sees em....


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Friends, I just wanted to let everyone know that i made it home.  Drove 1194 miles in almost exactly 20 hrs.  Not my best time, than again fairly respectable.  Coming into Hattiesburg, MS last night, it was pouring rain.  I had to stop at a Waffle House at midnight and take a break.  Just to unwind.  I stopped at Ocala to get gas about half way thru, i thought if I had Sha's phone number, I could of called.  But alas no.  When I got in this morning who do you think I called.  Just so she would know that I was home safe.  Well Ya'll have a nice day.  I am going to relax and then take my daughter out to eat.



and being my number is nonpublished and unlisted.... nice to to know you are home ok. We are just now getting some of that rain.



Carrieannew said:


> raise of hands from whomelse he has said that too.......



Ummm... (thinking)... um, no didnt get princess from him....


----------



## vital

There seems to be a lot of kissing up around here. Am I going to see sparks fly in May between some folks?


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm...what does Randy want



What to most guys want?  

And here is a little motivation for everyone


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> There seems to be a lot of kissing up around here. Am I going to see sparks fly in May between some folks?



Hola Chica!!!!!!! Sup


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> What to most guys want?
> 
> And here is a little motivation for everyone



Mason did you drink both of those yourself? Sort of a minnie tower?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Mason did you drink both of those yourself? Sort of a minnie tower?


  Nope I only drank the orange one, someone else had the lemon


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Nope I only drank the orange one, someone else had the lemon



Gotcha  

Who is wearing the stitch hat in your photos?


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> Hola Chica!!!!!!! Sup



Howdy! Just checking in to make sure I don't miss anything for May. Gotta keep up with the peeps I'm rollin' with.


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Howdy! Just checking in to make sure I don't miss anything for May. Gotta keep up with the peeps I'm rollin' with.



How's algebra?


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Gotcha
> 
> Who is wearing the stitch hat in your photos?




that's my little brother


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> that's my little brother



All I gotta say is Hubba Hubba


----------



## vital

Carrieannew said:


> How's algebra?



Algebra sux hairy gonads. I hate it. Remind me over drinks in May my theory of how Algebra was invented. You'll appreciate it.


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> All I gotta say is Hubba Hubba



Oh-oh Randy lost his #1 spot!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Algebra sux hairy gonads. I hate it. Remind me over drinks in May my theory of how Algebra was invented. You'll appreciate it.



Sweet looking forward to it

I am starting my second course... of three. Just blows.. sucky sucky sucky


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> All I gotta say is Hubba Hubba




What the firetruck is going on here?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What the firetruck is going on here?



Just pointing out to Mason the attractiveness of his Baby Brother


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Just pointing out to Mason the attractiveness of his Baby Brother




I am soooooooo hurt..here I am so faithful...look at all those nice compliments I gave her today..and this is the thanks I get?...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am soooooooo hurt..here I am so faithful...look at all those nice compliments I gave her today..and this is the thanks I get?...



I can only do so much. People be expectin way to much of me.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am soooooooo hurt..here I am so faithful...look at all those nice compliments I gave her today..and this is the thanks I get?...



It was the darn goatee... (not sure if thats spelled right)

Does it everytime. I cant help it


----------



## CinRell

No fair I wanna see hot goatee hat wearing baby bro.

Boring day. Shoot some entertainment out this way too


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> No fair I wanna see hot goatee hat wearing baby bro.
> 
> Boring day. Shoot some entertainment out this way too



Why would you eat tinkerbell? Thats not nice

We all like tinkerbell around here


----------



## CinRell

I didn't! The cat did.
Ever visit icanhascheezburger.com?


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> I didn't! The cat did.
> Ever visit icanhascheezburger.com?



Why are you posting pictutes of my cat? 

He has been on a diet and its working. No need to tease him. Geez


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> No fair I wanna see hot goatee hat wearing baby bro.
> 
> Boring day. Shoot some entertainment out this way too



Here is the picture of which she speaks





I let you decided the hotness


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Here is the picture of which she speaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let you decided the hotness



 

And his shirt is awesome


----------



## CinRell

Carrieanne you have good taste even if you don't like my kitty pictures


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> Carrieanne you have good taste even if you don't like my kitty pictures



Thank You

I'd like to think I do. 

Mason's pimpin his little bro

Most important question. Is he single?


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Yes my extremely pretty, smart, sexy, adorable, funny, hot, romantic, breathtaking





Carrieannew said:


>



Carrie, you better be careful, you don't want to catch anything.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Carrie, you better be careful, you don't want to catch anything.



I can handle it. Already got cooties from someone else. Just finished the week of antibotics


----------



## PirateMel

Master Mason said:


> Here is the picture of which she speaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let you decided the hotness



I think you need to bring him with you in May - for carrie


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Thank You
> 
> I'd like to think I do.
> 
> Mason's pimpin his little bro
> 
> Most important question. Is he single?



Oh Great!  I stopped pimping my son, so now Mason pickups with pimping his brother.  What is this world coming to..


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Thank You
> 
> I'd like to think I do.
> 
> Mason's pimpin his little bro
> 
> Most important question. Is he single?



yes he is

Can you see in his eyes why we have called him Devil since he was about a month old?


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yes he is



Hold on pulling myself up off the floor


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I can handle it. Already got cooties from someone else. Just finished the week of antibotics



Make sure you stock up with more antibiotics, don't want you to catch something that will spoil the May trip.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> My sure you stock up with more antibiotics, don't want you to catch something that spoil the May trip.



Watch it.. cootie boy likes older women 

Just warnin ya


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> yes he is
> 
> Can you see in his eyes why we have called him Devil since he was about a month old?



 I see it I see it

Tell him I said 

How you doin


----------



## CinRell

Is he one brown one blue?

How old is he? He looks young... but he looks like the type that will look 18 til he's 50.

Go Carrie!!  

Mason's son cute too (but engaged).. hot family, Mason


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Watch it.. cootie boy likes older women
> 
> Just warnin ya



Thanks for the warning, I'll watch my back and my drinking cups.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks for the warning, I'll watch my back and my drinking cups.


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Is he one brown one blue?
> 
> How old is he? He looks young... but he looks like the type that will look 18 til he's 50.
> 
> Go Carrie!!
> 
> Mason's son cute too (but engaged).. hot family, Mason



He is 32...  but he has less hair than me woohooo


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> He is 32...  but he has less hair than me woohooo



Such a nice age

Oh and tell him I know me some Algebra


----------



## tawasdave

Well..there is one constant with this group...FICKLENESS...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well..there is one constant with this group...FICKLENESS...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


>


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Such a nice age
> 
> Oh and tell him I know me some Algebra



Warning, he is like me in math


----------



## Master Mason

oh and here is a pic of my puppy's leg


----------



## CinRell

Poor puppy What happened?


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Poor puppy What happened?



She got bitten by my sisters dog...


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> that's my little brother





Carrieannew said:


> All I gotta say is Hubba Hubba



LOL you go Carrie!



Master Mason said:


> Here is the picture of which she speaks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I let you decided the hotness



Are you going to tell him about loggin into chat or something Mason??? 



ttester9612 said:


> Oh Great!  I stopped pimping my son, so now Mason pickups with pimping his brother.  What is this world coming to..



guess you should bave kept promoting him



Master Mason said:


> oh and here is a pic of my puppy's leg



Still looks deep ... but looks good overall. When did you take that one Mason?


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> She got bitten by my sisters dog...



So glad you didnt say your brother did it


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Still looks deep ... but looks good overall. When did you take that one Mason?


That was last Wed night, so it was about a week into healing.  She gets the staples out tomorrow at 10am.


----------



## Sha

yea! the tickers are back


----------



## Sha

Time change's this weekend... sort of looking forward to have more light in the evening


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> Oh Great!  I stopped pimping my son, so now Mason pickups with pimping his brother.  What is this world coming to..



Unfortunately I don't think that that can be discussed here!!! 



Master Mason said:


> yes he is
> 
> Can you see in his eyes why we have called him Devil since he was about a month old?



Hmmm, wearing Stitch's hat to hide the horns


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Warning, he is like me in math



OHhh he can teach me


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> OHhh he can teach me



hey I tried to teach you something, and you said you didn't want to talk about it....


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> hey I tried to teach you something, and you said you didn't want to talk about it....



This is true.. but your brother can try


----------



## mjperry

I'm a single guy from MS. and looking for a nice lady that loves Disney as must as me.  im camguy440  on myspace


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome MJ. . .this is a fun group. . .I am a newbie here myself so still learning the ropes. . .


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> This is true.. but your brother can try



LMAO Hey Mason, guess you ought to introduce him to Carrie


----------



## cdn ears

Wooo-hoooo, just finished doing driveways with my neighbours, lovely combo of ice pellets, snow, slush (not the drinkable kind  ).

Think it will be a clean out the fridge pot of soup day!!!

 nurse.darcy and mjperry


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning all--How is everyone today?  Me, well a little tired...got home yesterday from my second job (had to go fill out paperwork to get back on the payroll), turned my laptop on, and then promptly fell asleep....Did I miss anything fun and exciting in Chat?

Kimmie was yesterday better then Monday?

Carrie...did you manage to find yourself a Math tutor?

BTW, Mason, let me add....your brother is very cute, even with the silly hat on


----------



## katydidbug1

cdn ears said:


> Wooo-hoooo, just finished doing driveways with my neighbours, lovely combo of ice pellets, snow, slush (not the drinkable kind  ).
> 
> Think it will be a clean out the fridge pot of soup day!!!
> 
> nurse.darcy and mjperry



More snow, Steve?  Not good.....Just rain and really bad wind down here.


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> More snow, Steve?  Not good.....Just rain and really bad wind down here.



The snow is tapering off but the damage has already been done overnight, first the rain and ice pellets then snow, not good for driving.  

Then they are using the "B" word Friday night and into Saturday.  Going to try and post a pix of my front yard.. snow is piled high enough almost to the bottom of the sign   I would prefer getting mine from Dairy Queen and not Mother Nature!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Wooo-hoooo, just finished doing driveways with my neighbours, lovely combo of ice pellets, snow, slush (not the drinkable kind  ).
> 
> Think it will be a clean out the fridge pot of soup day!!!


 
I hope your fridge is clean!  



katydidbug1 said:


> Morning all--How is everyone today? Me, well a little tired...got home yesterday from my second job (had to go fill out paperwork to get back on the payroll), turned my laptop on, and then promptly fell asleep....Did I miss anything fun and exciting in Chat?
> 
> Kimmie was yesterday better then Monday?
> 
> Carrie...did you manage to find yourself a Math tutor?
> 
> BTW, Mason, let me add....your brother is very cute, even with the silly hat on


 
Good Morning to you as well...  Yesterday was a bit worse actually, because we finally got to the loans that we had to apply the new guidelines to and we had some tough decisions to make on loans that we had already approved that had significant changes made to them.... sorry for the shop talk but by the end of yesterday afternoon I was able to get approval to do some common sense things that will make today EASIER!!  Hence, Kimmie slept in.  

Over 500 schools closed today and ..... NOT NOAH's!!!  We got a MONTH'S worth of snow in one night last night.  Our typical March snowfall is 7 inches or less.  Some locations got over 8.  Our area (Jen and I) only got about 3 I think.... so... Noah's bummed because he can't find our school district in the 500+ that are scrolling across the TV right now.  Pretty sure if the Transportation Dept. had called it for 3 inches, he'd be unemployed!  

Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!


----------



## Kimmielee

Welcome to all the newbies that I've missed... hugs to all that need them, congrats to those that deserve them... and love to everyone!!  Is it May yet?


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!




Hmmmm...you could probably twist my arm 

I hope the rest of you week gets better...and it will be May before we know it!!


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> I hope your fridge is clean!



It will be shortly  any leftover turkey to FedEx, don't worry about freezing it, it will itself!!!


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> More snow, Steve?  Not good.....Just rain and really bad wind down here.



Okay this game has gone on way to long for me....aarrgghhhh
Am home at this moment bailing water AGAIN - the pouring rain in waterfalling into my basement with no end is sight.

Anyone want to buy a house with an inground swimming pool CHEAP!
CDN = do not send that B- word here please.

Temps are on the own today  good thing I am leaving or I would be fired today - It's tax day.

Sorry to hear Kimmie about work - hopefully people will realize you ARE looking out for there best interests in the long run.  

Have a good day eveyone !


----------



## tawasdave

Well sounds like Kimmie and Jen missed the major part of the storm...So I suppose that Duckie got blasted..and now its headed to New England Area...awwwwwwwwwww  and here in God's country not a single flake fell..Ya gots ta like that!!!

Happy Hump Day to one and All!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

PirateMel said:


> Okay this game has gone on way to long for me....aarrgghhhh
> Am home at this moment bailing water AGAIN - the pouring rain in waterfalling into my basement with no end is sight.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a house with an inground swimming pool CHEAP!
> CDN = do not send that B- word here please.
> 
> Temps are on the own today  good thing I am leaving or I would be fired today - It's tax day.
> 
> Sorry to hear Kimmie about work - hopefully people will realize you ARE looking out for there best interests in the long run.
> 
> Have a good day eveyone !



Oh no not more water in the basement....bad rain very bad rain....and Bad Randy for sending this awful weather our way....How are we gonna go shopping on saturday if its bad weathering?


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Oh no not more water in the basement....bad rain very bad rain....and Bad Randy for sending this awful weather our way....How are we gonna go shopping on saturday if its bad weathering?



It's okay I have a SUV  
Need to shop


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  I have my Starbuck's back and it tastes GREAT!

Yes SHA, I see are tickers are back..




mjperry said:


> I'm a single guy from MS. and looking for a nice lady that loves Disney as must as me.  im camguy440  on myspace



   You've come to the right place.




Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!



Never been to DL, you might be able to twist my arm.  




PirateMel said:


> Okay this game has gone on way to long for me....aarrgghhhh
> Am home at this moment bailing water AGAIN - the pouring rain in waterfalling into my basement with no end is sight.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a house with an inground swimming pool CHEAP!
> CDN = do not send that B- word here please.
> 
> Temps are on the own today  good thing I am leaving or I would be fired today - It's tax day.
> 
> Have a good day eveyone !



So sorry that your flooded again.  That one TEMP has a bad attitude anyway, he deserves to be left by himself.  He'll find out that you are the queen around there and will regret what he said early.  Keep remembering MAY is just around the corner.


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Okay this game has gone on way to long for me....aarrgghhhh
> Am home at this moment bailing water AGAIN - the pouring rain in waterfalling into my basement with no end is sight.
> 
> Anyone want to buy a house with an inground swimming pool CHEAP!
> CDN = do not send that B- word here please.
> 
> Temps are on the own today  good thing I am leaving or I would be fired today - It's tax day.
> 
> Sorry to hear Kimmie about work - hopefully people will realize you ARE looking out for there best interests in the long run.
> 
> Have a good day eveyone !



Mel, I thought you only filled a pool once a season???  Sorry to hear about it, be interesting to hear how your newbies handle today on their own!!!



tawasdave said:


> Well sounds like Kimmie and Jen missed the major part of the storm...So I suppose that Duckie got blasted..and now its headed to New England Area...awwwwwwwwwww  and here in God's country not a single flake fell..Ya gots ta like that!!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day to one and All!!!



Hmmm, were going to have to speak to Mother Nature about that and make sure that you are included in the Friday/Saturday surprise to come!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> I hope your fridge is clean!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to you as well...  Yesterday was a bit worse actually, because we finally got to the loans that we had to apply the new guidelines to and we had some tough decisions to make on loans that we had already approved that had significant changes made to them.... sorry for the shop talk but by the end of yesterday afternoon I was able to get approval to do some common sense things that will make today EASIER!!  Hence, Kimmie slept in.
> 
> Over 500 schools closed today and ..... NOT NOAH's!!!  We got a MONTH'S worth of snow in one night last night.  Our typical March snowfall is 7 inches or less.  Some locations got over 8.  Our area (Jen and I) only got about 3 I think.... so... Noah's bummed because he can't find our school district in the 500+ that are scrolling across the TV right now.  Pretty sure if the Transportation Dept. had called it for 3 inches, he'd be unemployed!
> 
> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!





HOpe all goes well for you at work today! - I have been looking into planning a trip to Disneyworld with my children - I might have to join in the fun if we have the same springbreak as you.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie...did you manage to find yourself a Math tutor?



 



Sha said:


> LMAO Hey Mason, guess you ought to introduce him to Carrie







Kimmielee said:


> I hope your fridge is clean!
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning to you as well...  Yesterday was a bit worse actually, because we finally got to the loans that we had to apply the new guidelines to and we had some tough decisions to make on loans that we had already approved that had significant changes made to them.... sorry for the shop talk but by the end of yesterday afternoon I was able to get approval to do some common sense things that will make today EASIER!!  Hence, Kimmie slept in.
> 
> Over 500 schools closed today and ..... NOT NOAH's!!!  We got a MONTH'S worth of snow in one night last night.  Our typical March snowfall is 7 inches or less.  Some locations got over 8.  Our area (Jen and I) only got about 3 I think.... so... Noah's bummed because he can't find our school district in the 500+ that are scrolling across the TV right now.  Pretty sure if the Transportation Dept. had called it for 3 inches, he'd be unemployed!
> 
> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!



Count Kayla and I in Kimmie. If she has school vacation that week I am game. Been wanting to get out to CA and DL.


----------



## Master Mason

Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!



I'm usually game for DL


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Well sounds like Kimmie and Jen missed the major part of the storm...So I suppose that Duckie got blasted..and now its headed to New England Area...awwwwwwwwwww  and here in God's country not a single flake fell..Ya gots ta like that!!!
> 
> Happy Hump Day to one and All!!!



1/2 inch of ice followed by 5" of stupid snow  

More snow Friday

And more snow Sunday

Yes Kimmie is it May yet!

BTW Kimmie what are you planning on doing for dinner before our flight? Yes I am starting to plan now that someone I know bought his plane ticket


----------



## CinRell

I hear you duckie.. took me a half hour to be able to even open my car door then another to get it thawed and chipped out.

Then it snowed.. now we have a mix coming down again.

I was hoping St Pats would be decent this year


----------



## Carrieannew

PirateMel said:


> It's okay I have a SUV
> Need to shop



Mel or Cait pm me with a list of towns that are near whichever mall we are going too. I think I am just going to get a room up there for the night insted of having to drive back to CT. Just have to be back in ct by noon sunday.


----------



## CoMickey

Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!



Well you KNOW I would be up for meeting you all at DL!! Planning to renew my AP for DL.  We're going to be going for a day or two when I am there in a couple of weeks!  Can't wait to be in CA again AND to go to DL...counting the days!


----------



## cdn ears

Mrsduck101 said:


> 1/2 inch of ice followed by 5" of stupid snow
> 
> More snow Friday
> 
> And more snow Sunday
> 
> Yes Kimmie is it May yet!
> 
> BTW Kimmie what are you planning on doing for dinner before our flight? Yes I am starting to plan now that someone I know bought his plane ticket




Sorry but who really cares about May, at this point it may take until July to melt all of this and get the heat turned back on to normal!!!! 

So it will still be here when you get back, as a present from me


----------



## tawasdave

CoMickey said:


> Well you KNOW I would be up for meeting you all at DL!! Planning to renew my AP for DL.  We're going to be going for a day or two when I am there in a couple of weeks!  Can't wait to be in CA again AND to go to DL...counting the days!



Yea I am thinking there is a little more to your trip than just excited to go to DL..just a hunch...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Mel or Cait pm me with a list of towns that are near whichever mall we are going too. I think I am just going to get a room up there for the night insted of having to drive back to CT. Just have to be back in ct by noon sunday.




Oh, are the four of us sharing a room?


----------



## Master Mason

cdn ears said:


> Sorry but who really cares about May, at this point it may take until July to melt all of this and get the heat turned back on to normal!!!!
> 
> So it will still be here when you get back, as a present from me



I think it is about 75 here today, sunny, not much clouds.....


----------



## CoMickey

tawasdave said:


> Yea I am thinking there is a little more to your trip than just excited to go to DL..just a hunch...



Hmmm...Your hunch is right on target!!   You're good!


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> I think it is about 75 here today, sunny, not much clouds.....



Similar weather report for the LA area...yahoo whoo!  It's 26 degrees here and snowing...Can't wait to thaw out soon!


----------



## tawasdave

CoMickey said:


> Similar weather report for the LA area...yahoo whoo!  It's 26 degrees here and snowing...Can't wait to thaw out soon!



Sure..you two just keep rubbin it in..and I will be havin a chat with Mother Nature...course on the flip side...

23 days till I leave for WDW


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Oh, are the four of us sharing a room?



Are you helping us shop at VS?


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Sure..you two just keep rubbin it in..and I will be havin a chat with Mother Nature...course on the flip side...
> 
> 23 days till I leave for WDW




...and it looks like you are doing the same 

26 days since I got back from WDW


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> Are you helping us shop at VS?




Sure I can help..I have the technology...


----------



## cdn ears

tawasdave said:


> Sure I can help..I have the technology...



...you have the technology...you can rebuild her... the bionic ,  where have I heard that before.....


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Mel or Cait pm me with a list of towns that are near whichever mall we are going too. I think I am just going to get a room up there for the night insted of having to drive back to CT. Just have to be back in ct by noon sunday.



I would join in on this bandwagon trip to the Mall, but I have TWO trips to WDW in May so I have save my money for drinking.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I would join in on this bandwagon trip to the Mall, but I have TWO trips to WDW in May so I have save my money for drinking.



I was going shopping for the drinks

I be so confused hehe


----------



## Aurora317

I just did my taxes, and I've got ~$650 coming my way. My original intention was to put it into a CD that would mature around Thanksgiving, and I could use it for shopping money, but not touch it until then. But now that the 1040 is in the mail, I am starting to think of keeping it a little more liquid, so I'll be able to spend it at Disney in June. (And October. And Jan '09).  I'll have to sit and think about this a little more before I make any decisions.

Also, I officially registered for the half-marathon today!!! Registration was at 95% capacity so I went ahead and pulled the trigger.   I had wanted to wait another month or so before spending the money, but if I waited too much longer I'd have to sign up for the full marathon, and I just don't think I'd be able to finish it.


----------



## Mrsduck101

cdn ears said:


> Sorry but who really cares about May, at this point it may take until July to melt all of this and get the heat turned back on to normal!!!!
> 
> So it will still be here when you get back, as a present from me


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Duckie..new hairdo?  I like it...


----------



## CoasterAddict

Aurora317 said:


> Also, I officially registered for the half-marathon today!!! Registration was at 95% capacity so I went ahead and pulled the trigger.



Good for you. See you there. Have you booked hotel yet? My sister and I will be@Boardwalk.


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Similar weather report for the LA area...yahoo whoo!  It's 26 degrees here and snowing...Can't wait to thaw out soon!



Brrr. What's on tap there for the weekend, Vicki? I have a conference in Boulder.


----------



## Sha

Hey everyone... there is some info that was incorrect on my friend Emily's daughter, Nicole. She has days to a couple weeks. I talked to my sister who now works with Emily and said that Emily is just now staying with Nicole 24/7 vs just overnight (started this week) So granted the outcome is not a pleasant one, especially for them, *please keep them in your prayers*. Her children are 4 and 2... and Nicole is 25. Thanks so much!!! My sister will tell Emily about the extra prayers she said.


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Duckie..new hairdo?  I like it...




You like it?

I don't know if I'm quite happy with the color yet, maybe needs more green?...


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Ok.... I'm throwing this out there... we've talked about doing DisneyLand in the past... I'm thinking of taking Noah next year 4/4/09 - 4/12/09.  Anyone game?  I got a sneak peek at the '08/'09 calendar and his Spring Break is the week BEFORE Easter!



If you are sure about the dates, I will make sure I put them in for wherever I go to work at.



Master Mason said:


> I'm usually game for DL



 



CoMickey said:


> Well you KNOW I would be up for meeting you all at DL!! Planning to renew my AP for DL.  We're going to be going for a day or two when I am there in a couple of weeks!  Can't wait to be in CA again AND to go to DL...counting the days!



I would imagine you would be  



Master Mason said:


> I think it is about 75 here today, sunny, not much clouds.....



About the same here to Mason, was really nice day!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> About the same here to Mason, was really nice day



There is a strange bright light in the sky today, not sure what it is, but I've heard people talking about this strange thing called "the sun."


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> There is a strange bright light in the sky today, not sure what it is, but I've heard people talking about this strange thing called "the sun."



you better not look into it or stay in it too long... it might disappear


----------



## Aurora317

CoasterAddict said:


> Good for you. See you there. Have you booked hotel yet? My sister and I will be@Boardwalk.



Not yet. When I go in June I'm going to upgrade my 5-day hopper to an AP, and use the AP room discount for Mouse Guest Experience in October, and then for the marathon in Jan. I *might* have someone to split the room with, in which case I'll upgrade, but if I'm going to be alone I'll probably stay at Pop to save some $$$. I'm waiting for another pay-cycle before booking a room, I intended to book it all in a month or so, but seeing as it's filling up, I've had to fast track my plans. I'll probably secure something at Pop for now, and upgrade later if I can. See you there!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hey everyone... there is some info that was incorrect on my friend Emily's daughter, Nicole. She has days to a couple weeks. I talked to my sister who now works with Emily and said that Emily is just now staying with Nicole 24/7 vs just overnight (started this week) So granted the outcome is not a pleasant one, especially for them, *please keep them in your prayers*. Her children are 4 and 2... and Nicole is 25. Thanks so much!!! My sister will tell Emily about the extra prayers she said.



I will continue to include her in my prayers.  



Carrieannew said:


> I was going shopping for the drinks
> 
> I be so confused hehe



For the May trip, Smee and you are going shopping for the drinks.  I'm saving my money for those drinks I'll have before you get there.  



Emtgirljen said:


> There is a strange bright light in the sky today, not sure what it is, but I've heard people talking about this strange thing called "the sun."



Jen, whatever you do "don't go into the light"


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Brrr. What's on tap there for the weekend, Vicki? I have a conference in Boulder.



You're in luck so far...Weekend looks like we'll have temps in the 50's.  Not a heat wave but better then today!  Boulder maybe a little cooler because it's at the base of the mountains but still not bad. Have fun!  If you've never been Boulder is a great place!


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> You're in luck so far...Weekend looks like we'll have temps in the 50's.  Not a heat wave but better then today!  Boulder maybe a little cooler because it's at the base of the mountains but still not bad. Have fun!  If you've never been Boulder is a great place!



I was there once for about 2 hours to shop when I had a convention in Fort Collins.  Unfortunately not likely to have too much shopping time this trip, conference is usually pretty fully scheduled. But hey--more FF miles to apply to WDW airfare!


----------



## CinRell

I have a work conference call tonight.  I've been enjoying chatting on dismates but these can go past midnight  

I don't waaaaaaaannaaaaaaaa do my conference call.

Sucks too because one of our committee members died a couple of weeks ago and this will be the first meeting without him.

Sad meeting ahead.

hope to hop on after if it doesn't go too late.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> For the May trip, Smee and you are going shopping for the drinks.  I'm saving my money for those drinks I'll have before you get there.



Smee and I are what?? Dude dont sick Cait after me. She will kick my bootie


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> There is a strange bright light in the sky today, not sure what it is, but I've heard people talking about this strange thing called "the sun."


 
 I got to where these today!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Smee and I are what?? Dude dont sick Cait after me. She will kick my bootie



Nah..not this time...you have to make sure he gets me rum


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Nah..not this time...you have to make sure he gets me rum



Oh I see so when it benefits you we can share him... figures

haha


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I see so when it benefits you we can share him... figures
> 
> haha



LOL....I'll share the rum too


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL....I'll share the rum too



And that is why you are a great friend

I have bad news... My stepdad is being a jerk and wont take Kayla saturday night. So sadly this shopping trip will not include me. 

Please dont yell hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> And that is why you are a great friend
> 
> I have bad news... My stepdad is being a jerk and wont take Kayla saturday night. So sadly this shopping trip will not include me.
> 
> Please dont yell hehe



YELL....WOULD I YELL?????....no seriously....I am sure that we will be shopping again....ya know what, I know we will be shopping again.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> YELL....WOULD I YELL?????....no seriously....I am sure that we will be shopping again....ya know what, I know we will be shopping again.



Oh I am sure as May gets closer we will find a saturday that works.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I am sure as May gets closer we will find a saturday that works.



I am sure we will...we all know I LOVE SHOPPING!!!  especially for shoes


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Smee and I are what?? Dude dont sick Cait after me. She will kick my bootie





katydidbug1 said:


> Nah..not this time...you have to make sure he gets me rum



See Cait knew what I was talking about.  Rum comes first or is it Starbuck's latte and then the rum?   Hmmm need to think about this.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> See Cait knew what I was talking about.  Rum comes first or is it Starbuck's latte and then the rum?   Hmmm need to think about this.



Ohh one of lifes mystery's

Depends on the day. Sometimes both. I like to switch up my first love between the drinks and starbucks. As randy says.. im fickle


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> See Cait knew what I was talking about.  Rum comes first or is it Starbuck's latte and then the rum?   Hmmm need to think about this.



Ohhh  Vanilla Latte's come first for me...then Rum


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh  Vanilla Latte's come first for me...then Rum



Now we're talking.....


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> Ohhh  Vanilla Latte's come first for me...then Rum



How about just mixing the rum _Into_ the Vanilla Latte?


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> How about just mixing the rum _Into_ the Vanilla Latte?



Hmmmm...there's a thought


----------



## Sha

TT... the concerts at Epcot are at 545, 700 and 815...


----------



## Kimmielee

Holy Moly... From Dallas to Detroit... a new SNOW storm is headed our way... then it moves to the East... this weather is CRAZY!!! 

Good Morning DISFriends... I sent out the St. Patty Mickey in case anyone wants to use him... if I missed anyone, please forgive me! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I love my countdown today.... 69 days to meet up with my DISFriends in my favorite place in the world!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Holy Moly... From Dallas to Detroit... a new SNOW storm is headed our way... then it moves to the East... this weather is CRAZY!!!
> 
> Good Morning DISFriends... I sent out the St. Patty Mickey in case anyone wants to use him... if I missed anyone, please forgive me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love my countdown today.... 69 days to meet up with my DISFriends in my favorite place in the world!




Seriously Kim...pretty please don't send the snow, here...send it west...all those CA people need a good dose of the icky winter we have had.  Sound like a plan?  Now if we can only get Mother Nature to agree.  She might when we tell her about all the west and south peeps who taunt us with weather reports and pics from there cell's of the outside temp (you know who you are..LOL).  Steve...is this a plan you can get behind?


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously Kim...pretty please don't send the snow, here...send it west...all those CA people need a good dose of the icky winter we have had. Sound like a plan? Now if we can only get Mother Nature to agree. She might when we tell her about all the west and south peeps who taunt us with weather reports and pics from there cell's of the outside temp (you know who you are..LOL). Steve...is this a plan you can get behind?


 





If I had the power... I'd push it West... I know I'm full of HOT air... so I'm not sure why I can't try...  

I'm so ready for this:


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> If I had the power... I'd push it West... I know I'm full of HOT air... so I'm not sure why I can't try...
> 
> I'm so ready for this:



I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously Kim...pretty please don't send the snow, here...send it west...all those CA people need a good dose of the icky winter we have had.  Sound like a plan?  Now if we can only get Mother Nature to agree.  She might when we tell her about all the west and south peeps who taunt us with weather reports and pics from there cell's of the outside temp (you know who you are..LOL).  Steve...is this a plan you can get behind?



To tell you the truth, I won't mind having the snow.  We've been having the very cold temperatures and the wind, but it never snows (except North of DC) here in Southern Maryland we get the freezing rain and ice.   

Come on Sunshine and warmth, we're a waiting.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> TT... the concerts at Epcot are at 545, 700 and 815...



Great! If we're in Epcot for the concert, then probably go to the Fantasia miniature golf course, it's closer.  

Now deciding on what time.  Do we golf before or after the concert. Do we want to eat before or after the concert or playing golf?  

I'm not going to worry about who wants to play golf.  If they show up at the appropriate time, then they can join us.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much



I have flip flops on today  

Woohoooooooo my toes feel so free

Anyone wanna picture hehe


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> Seriously Kim...pretty please don't send the snow, here...send it west...all those CA people need a good dose of the icky winter we have had.  Sound like a plan?  Now if we can only get Mother Nature to agree.  She might when we tell her about all the west and south peeps who taunt us with weather reports and pics from there cell's of the outside temp (you know who you are..LOL).  Steve...is this a plan you can get behind?



Yes it is a plan that I can get behind, but as Mother Nature is of the sex that she is, won't be easily persuaded and as the pattern for the winter has been already proven to be tried and true ... I THINK WE ARE IN TROUBLE.  

They are using the "B" word with more frequency on the weather network and saying it may be the worst storm we have seen all year  - by Sat night they are telling us that we could have upwards of 15 - 20 inches.  I don't know where I'm going to put the stuff, seriously!!!  My boss is leaving Sat morning on vacation and is concerned that she may not be able to leave!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

katydidbug1 said:


> I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much



Are you going for Frostbite blue to go with the same colour as your toes????


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> To tell you the truth, I won't mind having the snow.  We've been having the very cold temperatures and the wind, but it never snows (except North of DC) here in Southern Maryland we get the freezing rain and ice.
> 
> Come on Sunshine and warmth, we're a waiting.



HELLO.... the cold must be affecting your brain function.  

Cait - I found the one who has the connection with Mother Nature requesting the white stuff.

If you would like you can come and spend some time up here for a good cardio workout moving this white stuff.  I would suggest getting on a plane NOW so you can beat the storm in!!!!  I'm sure all of us Northerners would be glad to see you


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Yes it is a plan that I can get behind, but as Mother Nature is of the sex that she is, won't be easily persuaded and as the pattern for the winter has been already proven to be tried and true ... I THINK WE ARE IN TROUBLE.
> 
> They are using the "B" word with more frequency on the weather network and saying it may be the worst storm we have seen all year  - by Sat night they are telling us that we could have upwards of 15 - 20 inches.  I don't know where I'm going to put the stuff, seriously!!!  My boss is leaving Sat morning on vacation and is concerned that she may not be able to leave!!!!



We are lucky this time - predicting heavy downpours  
Just what the Ark needs, more rain - Please make it stop.

Will take a picture of the floating ducks this weekend


----------



## Master Mason

Just cause I am in a generous mood this morning, I won't give you a CA forecast this morning.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Just cause I am in a generous mood this morning, I won't give you a CA forecast this morning.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


>




Geez MM appears that Carrie is mad that you did not give the forcast...perhaps you better...


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> Just cause I am in a generous mood this morning, I won't give you a CA forecast this morning.



I already got the forecast from CA this morning...makes me so depressed because it's only 39 here, warmed up from 27.   13 days but who's counting.


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> HELLO.... the cold must be affecting your brain function.
> 
> Cait - I found the one who has the connection with Mother Nature requesting the white stuff.
> 
> If you would like you can come and spend some time up here for a good cardio workout moving this white stuff.  I would suggest getting on a plane NOW so you can beat the storm in!!!!  I'm sure all of us Northerners would be glad to see you




Sure I'll get on a plane and help you out, if you buy my plane ticket? (NOT)


----------



## tawasdave

Welllllllllllll Doggies....looks like Detroit area is under another winter storm watch...what 8" or more...again?  Looks like its suppose to miss God's country up here and then swing over and nail the northeast...well see mother nature does listen, cause I told her we did not want anymore snow....

Although I was kinda planning on going to the Golf show in Detroit...but maybe I will just stay here where the snow is not fallin...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Welllllllllllll Doggies....looks like Detroit area is under another winter storm watch...*what 8" or more*...again?  Looks like its suppose to miss God's country up here and then swing over and nail the northeast...well see mother nature does listen, cause I told her we did not want anymore snow....
> 
> Although I was kinda planning on going to the Golf show in Detroit...but maybe I will just stay here where the snow is not fallin...


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> Looks like its suppose to miss God's country ...


Yeah, it doesn't snow so often in Israel.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Just cause I am in a generous mood this morning, I won't give you a CA forecast this morning.



Excuse me Mason but did you tell your baby brother that some strange women on the internet from Connecticut thought he was hot?


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, it doesn't snow so often in Israel.



   
I wont tell you the weather is in the 60s here even


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I wont tell you the weather is in the 60s here even



I love VA. 

If I could pick somewhere to live it would be Florida first but VA definatly is always an option. The weather is awesome.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> I wont tell you the weather is in the 60s here even



Send some of that heat this way!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> I love my countdown today.... 69 days to meet up with my DISFriends in my favorite place in the world!



  It is going to be so much fun - can't wait to meet everyone   


katydidbug1 said:


> I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much



Yet another reason to move to FL.


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much



Well, I painted my toes last night, but no one but me gets to see them yet since I still have to wear icky normal shoes.  Boo to cold!


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> Well, I painted my toes last night, but no one but me gets to see them yet since I still have to wear icky normal shoes.  Boo to cold!



Its ok I offered to show my toes and not one person accepted. I even have mickey mouse flip flops on


----------



## PirateMel

tawasdave said:


> Send some of that heat this way!!!



Nope - you should keep the snow all to yourself - We need the SUN


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok I offered to show my toes and not one person accepted. I even have mickey mouse flip flops on



I want mickey mouse flip flops!  I've been wearing my crocs flip flops around the house at night.  I'm actually not minding having to wear shoes today, I'm wearing the cute dress shoes I bought yesterday, along with cute stockings, so it's all good.


----------



## Carrieannew

Emtgirljen said:


> I want mickey mouse flip flops!  I've been wearing my crocs flip flops around the house at night.  I'm actually not minding having to wear shoes today, I'm wearing the cute dress shoes I bought yesterday, along with cute stockings, so it's all good.



Oh I need new croc flip flops for may. The bottoms are shot. Was slipping around epcot in them hehe


----------



## Emtgirljen

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I need new croc flip flops for may. The bottoms are shot. Was slipping around epcot in them hehe



I do too, new ones are on my planning list already.  I almost broke my neck when I wore them at our garage sale and the bottoms got wet.  When the traction goes, it really goes.


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I need new croc flip flops for may. The bottoms are shot. Was slipping around epcot in them hehe




Are you sure it was the shoes causing the problem and not your B A level????


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Are you sure it was the shoes causing the problem and not your B A level????



Did you just say I have bo

So mean


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Did you just say I have bo
> 
> So mean



NO, I didn't say that you were related to Pepe La Pew but I made reference that maybe you had visited Margaritaville tooo many times, that's all


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I just want to get my toes painted and wear flip-flops..LOL....not asking for much



That is so nice to do Cait... been doing that for a few months here actually.... 



ttester9612 said:


> Great! If we're in Epcot for the concert, then probably go to the Fantasia miniature golf course, it's closer.
> 
> Now deciding on what time.  Do we golf before or after the concert. Do we want to eat before or after the concert or playing golf?
> 
> I'm not going to worry about who wants to play golf.  If they show up at the appropriate time, then they can join us.



Sounds like fun! count me in if you do it on Thursday... PW?? wanna play?



Master Mason said:


> Just cause I am in a generous mood this morning, I won't give you a CA forecast this morning.



Why hold back Mason??? We were 45 here this morning but was a wonderful 70 this afternoon, got rain now, but was so nice, had lunch outside and felt the warmth of the sun on my back and listened to the Bikers going to and from Daytona for Bike Week!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I love VA.
> 
> If I could pick somewhere to live it would be Florida first but VA definatly is always an option. The weather is awesome.




I love VA...I have lived all over the Northern and Midwestern US and VA is by far my favorite, but we have been having weird weather as well....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Send some of that heat this way!!!




I have been trying        but evidently I left all the pixie dust in Fl when I came home..... but hey you will be in warm weather shortly and we will be sitting here jealous of you then         Looks like I will be able to be there in May after all....  YAY!!! but I have to pay the price by going up North the first part of the month unless I talk my way out of it....


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> I have been trying        but evidently I left all the pixie dust in Fl when I came home..... but hey you will be in warm weather shortly and we will be sitting here jealous of you then         Looks like I will be able to be there in May after all....  YAY!!! but I have to pay the price by going up North the first part of the month unless I talk my way out of it....


ok thats suppossed to say LOOKS like I will be there in May...cant get it to accept my edit


----------



## Sha

Silly me doesnt remember exactly what it was... but I won a prize in a Disney Hollywood Studios passholder sweepstakes


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Silly me doesnt remember exactly what it was... but I won a prize in a Disney Hollywood Studios passholder sweepstakes



Congratulations!    

Hopefully you will remember soon what you won.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Silly me doesnt remember exactly what it was... but I won a prize in a Disney Hollywood Studios passholder sweepstakes



Wooooohoooo 

Congrats on whatever prize it is hehe 
No clue what the contest was. I should really read up on all that passholder stuff


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I need new croc flip flops for may. The bottoms are shot. Was slipping around epcot in them hehe



Just got a new pair - I am getting ready for May


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Silly me doesnt remember exactly what it was... but I won a prize in a Disney Hollywood Studios passholder sweepstakes




  Woohoo!!! way to go! Congrats , let us know what you won when you remember


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just got a new pair - I am getting ready for May


----------



## Sha

sponsor selected prize pack of Disney Hollywood Studios merchandise (per small print)


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> sponsor selected prize pack of Disney Hollywood Studios merchandise (per small print)



Gotcha
Any prize is a good prize


----------



## Kimmielee

I'm making a pot of chili for 30 people... OH MY GOSH does it smell yummy!!






Now to make the cornbread...


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> I'm making a pot of chili for 30 people... OH MY GOSH does it smell yummy!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now to make the cornbread...




Oh I am so there. ..that sounds better then the cabbage soup I made tonight.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ok thats suppossed to say LOOKS like I will be there in May...cant get it to accept my edit




GREAT!!!..    The more the merrier..!!


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> Oh I am so there. ..that sounds better then the cabbage soup I made tonight.


 
You are more than welcome... take your time....it has to simmer for a while...


----------



## Kimmielee

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just got a new pair - I am getting ready for May


 
Which ones... cuz... I am getting ready to order mine and I can't decide which color??  I LOVED my croc flip flops that I had last year!


----------



## tawasdave

Disney on Travel Channel tonight ya all!!!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Disney on Travel Channel tonight ya all!!!



Watching MASH.  Do you remember "Long John Flap"?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> Which ones... cuz... I am getting ready to order mine and I can't decide which color??  I LOVED my croc flip flops that I had last year!



I think it is called pearl and lavender - I'm not really into bright colors - thought these would be a good neutral color


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

tawasdave said:


> Disney on Travel Channel tonight ya all!!!



They are doing EPCOT!!!!   

WooooooWheeeeee!!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

disneyfanx3 said:


> I think it is called pearl and lavender - I'm not really into bright colors - thought these would be a good neutral color




Just got some LIME GREEN Keens for Disney!!!!


----------



## Master Mason

I have been tweeking my smugmug site.  If you get a chance, please take a look and let me know what you think.

Thanks

http://ghsportphoto.com


----------



## Sha

Mason the site looks really good. I hope that that helps with your plans for the photo work for baseball and other areas.


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> I have been tweeking my smugmug site. If you get a chance, please take a look and let me know what you think.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> http://ghsportphoto.com


 
My computer is blocking your site due to being "ADULT"... hmmmmm.... what kind of photos DO you have on there?    Just kidding, my computer thinks everything is porn these days!


----------



## Kimmielee

Don't BLAME me Ms. Paula for the snow you guys are expected to get... and sorry for those in the storm's path... but it turned East more rapidly than expected and we might get a dusting IF that....






Seriously, I hope everyone stays safe, warm and dry (Melanie I don't mean "Depends" kinda dry... but basement kinda dry  )  Thank GOD this week is almost over!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> My computer is blocking your site due to being "ADULT"... hmmmmm.... what kind of photos DO you have on there?    Just kidding, my computer thinks everything is porn these days!



LMAO maybe there is a hidden link in there to some "other" photos  

We have tornado watch because of the tail end of that weather... and the time frame is while I am in clinical observation out in the Forest. But at least with a fireman/paramedic/nurse... so he too should know what to do right???? LOL 

(just kidding Mason!)


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> LMAO maybe there is a hidden link in there to some "other" photos
> 
> We have tornado watch because of the tail end of that weather... and the time frame is while I am in clinical observation out in the Forest. But at least with a fireman/paramedic/nurse... so he too should know what to do right???? LOL
> 
> (just kidding Mason!)


 
Stay safe Sha!!  Paula sent me a message (hence the reference to her not being mad at me) that THEY are getting snow in MS... in March!  What in the world is going on with this weather??


----------



## katydidbug1

Happy Friday All!!!

I can not wait in until 5pm....I an so out the door, not thinking about work again til Monday morning   After the last few days, they are pretty lucky I am coming back every day..LOL.

Paula--so sorry about the snow...let me get out my little violin...LOL...Someone else, who shall remain nameless...but ya'll know who I am talking about...LOL.... kept telling me that he had only seen 3 flakes of snow this year and he counted them...and when he told me it was gonna snow...guess what I did.....yup you guessed it...I did this    and then told him....that's what ya get...haha.

Carrie....saw this and thought of you.





Mel....are you ready to shop till we drop, tomorrow?????

Kimmie....did the week end better then it started? I hope so.

Sha....hope your trip to the forrest goes well, and you avoid the tornado's.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> LMAO maybe there is a hidden link in there to some "other" photos
> 
> We have tornado watch because of the tail end of that weather... and the time frame is while I am in clinical observation out in the Forest. But at least with a fireman/paramedic/nurse... so he too should know what to do right???? LOL
> 
> (just kidding Mason!)



Sha, Keep safe.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday All!!!
> 
> Paula--so sorry about the snow...let me get out my little violin...LOL...Someone else, who shall remain nameless...but ya'll know who I am talking about...LOL.... kept telling me that he had only seen 3 flakes of snow this year and he counted them...and when he told me it was gonna snow...guess what I did.....yup you guessed it...I did this    and then told him....that's what ya get...haha.
> 
> Carrie....saw this and thought of you.



Its ok Cait. I told my mom its his fault that her flight got delayed this am.  Her new friend Bob.

Thanks for the picture! Love it. Got my flops on again today


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok Cait. I told my mom its his fault that her flight got delayed this am.  Her new friend Bob.
> 
> Thanks for the picture! Love it. Got my flops on again today



LMAO...Her new friend Bob...to funny  How badly was her flight delayed?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok Cait. I told my mom its his fault that her flight got delayed this am.  Her new friend Bob.
> 
> Thanks for the picture! Love it. Got my flops on again today




Oh My..look at that pic...my heart is doin flip flops here...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...Her new friend Bob...to funny  How badly was her flight delayed?



I really couldnt tell ya because she called during my "wake up process" and I was like helllooo ... snooze... hehe. I think she said something about getting on another flight but not getting in 2 hours later. She just as all nasty cause she didnt sleep last night. The whole being in a different place cause of the hotel and blah blah. I tried to listen ... I really did. I should have just gave her Bob's number to call since they enjoyed talking so much. 



tawasdave said:


> Oh My..look at that pic...my heart is doin flip flops here...



Randy I wore the mickey mouse flip flops again just for you.


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> Happy Friday All!!!
> 
> I can not wait in until 5pm....I an so out the door, not thinking about work again til Monday morning   After the last few days, they are pretty lucky I am coming back every day..LOL.
> 
> Paula--so sorry about the snow...let me get out my little violin...LOL...Someone else, who shall remain nameless...but ya'll know who I am talking about...LOL.... kept telling me that he had only seen 3 flakes of snow this year and he counted them...and when he told me it was gonna snow...guess what I did.....yup you guessed it...I did this    and then told him....that's what ya get...haha.
> 
> Carrie....saw this and thought of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel....are you ready to shop till we drop, tomorrow?????
> 
> Kimmie....did the week end better then it started? I hope so.
> 
> Sha....hope your trip to the forrest goes well, and you avoid the tornado's.




Yes Cait I AM READY! - so need to go shopping - this weeked sucked you know what.

Thanks Kimmie - down to about 1/2 of water just in time for more  

ARE WE THERE YET!


----------



## ttester9612

Just read the following in the Disney's PassPorter's Newsletter. Thought I'll pass it on.



> "A con artist recently targeted Walt Disney World guests by listening in on conversations in Disney resort lobbies, then calling guests' rooms and offering them discounted tickets to events and asking for their credit card information. Disney is reminding guests that cast members will never contact a guest and ask for credit card information over the phone."




Mel, I think you need a new pump.  And we're almost there Mel, 54 Days before my next trip and 67 with you.     Maybe if we start doing the HAPPY DANCE, the days will go faster.


----------



## ttester9612

This must be a first, no one has posted since 9:37AM this morning.  Are we multitasking today, did we run out of topics, or is every gearing up for chat tonight.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> This must be a first, no one has posted since 9:37AM this morning.  Are we multitasking today, did we run out of topics, or is every gearing up for chat tonight.



I am always multitasking I am just that good


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Its ok Cait. I told my mom its his fault that her flight got delayed this am.  Her new friend Bob.
> 
> Thanks for the picture! Love it. Got my flops on again today



Carrie, cute toes.  Someone else who shall remain nameless never sends me pictures of her feet.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Carrie, cute toes.  Someone else who shall remain nameless never sends me pictures of her feet.



Seriously she dosent? Bob you know what the means dont ya

She does not think your good enough to see her toes... just saying.. its rough I know... Im sorry dude


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Carrie, cute toes.  Someone else who shall remain nameless never sends me pictures of her feet.



Baby..you have seen pics of my toes....LOL...how soon they forget!!



Carrieannew said:


> Seriously she dosent? Bob you know what the means dont ya
> 
> She does not think your good enough to see her toes... just saying.. its rough I know... Im sorry dude



You are so not helping girlie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Baby..you have seen pics of my toes....LOL...how soon they forget!!
> 
> 
> 
> You are so not helping girlie



Baby I ain't ya baby

hahaha


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Baby I ain't ya baby
> 
> hahaha



BRAT...FUNNY...NOT!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> BRAT...FUNNY...NOT!!!!



Moi? Brat

Gosh you so have me mixed up with some other carrie. 

I am just fan-tab-u-lous carrie

Get it right girlfriend


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Moi? Brat
> 
> Gosh you so have me mixed up with some other carrie.
> 
> I am just fan-tab-u-lous carrie
> 
> Get it right girlfriend




mmmhmmmm..jury is out on that one!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> mmmhmmmm..jury is out on that one!!!


----------



## cdn ears

ttester9612 said:


> This must be a first, no one has posted since 9:37AM this morning.  Are we multitasking today, did we run out of topics, or is every gearing up for chat tonight.



Gearing up for the "B" this weekend - groceries etc so don't have to go anywhere except my driveway for my cardio workout!!!

Just noticed in your signature you "stayed off world", so which planet were you on before 1989


----------



## Sha

Thanks everyone! Weather is about to get bad again, so wont be on long. There was some rough weather while we were in a tincan of MH, but not bad. This is round 3 they said a bit ago... and said that we should be clear after 7pm. Mom made some soup and Miss Kitty is visiting inside at the moment...



Carrieannew said:


> Its ok Cait. I told my mom its his fault that her flight got delayed this am.  Her new friend Bob.





katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...Her new friend Bob...to funny  How badly was her flight delayed?



I so should NOT go here.... lol... "new friend Bob" LMAO Makes me think of that old commercial is it real? or is it Memorex? (SORRY CAIT!!! and Bob... just too good to pass up and was left WIDE open there)


----------



## Kimmielee

Read this!!  I just cut almost $100 off our reservation for May!  

Should I tell Paula?   

*Free Park Hopping and Water Park Fun & More *​*This offer includes FREE Park Hopping and Water Park Fun included with your theme park admission when you book a Magic Your Way package at a Disney Resort for travel from 3/30 - 5/21.*​*Prices begin at $512 for a 5 night/6 day stay per adult (based on double occupancy) at a Disney Value Resort for Sun - Thurs days. *
*GENERAL PUBLIC OFFER Booking Codes:* 

APV - Magic Your Way Package
APF - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
APH - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
​*DISNEY VISA DISCOUNT Booking Codes:* 

APU - Magic Your Way Package
APW - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
APY - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
*CANADIAN RESIDENT DISCOUNT **The booking codes are:* 

ALG - Magic Your Way Package
ALM - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
ALO - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
*Availability is limited and certain restrictions apply. Minimum 3 night stay is required. Theme Park Tickets/Options must be used within 14 days of first use 
*


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Just noticed in your signature you "stayed off world", so which planet were you on before 1989



I came from Venus, didn't arrive on this world until 1990 .. 

I actually should have said "Stayed off WDW Property."  Mostly in hotels, couldn't afford staying in a Disney resort back then with being a single mom.


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> Read this!!  I just cut almost $100 off our reservation for May!
> 
> Should I tell Paula?
> 
> *Free Park Hopping and Water Park Fun & More *​*This offer includes FREE Park Hopping and Water Park Fun included with your theme park admission when you book a Magic Your Way package at a Disney Resort for travel from 3/30 - 5/21.*​*Prices begin at $512 for a 5 night/6 day stay per adult (based on double occupancy) at a Disney Value Resort for Sun - Thurs days. *
> *GENERAL PUBLIC OFFER Booking Codes:*
> 
> APV - Magic Your Way Package
> APF - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
> APH - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
> ​*DISNEY VISA DISCOUNT Booking Codes:*
> 
> APU - Magic Your Way Package
> APW - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
> APY - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
> *CANADIAN RESIDENT DISCOUNT **The booking codes are:*
> 
> ALG - Magic Your Way Package
> ALM - Magic Your Way Plus Dining
> ALO - Magic Your Way Plus Deluxe Dining
> *Availability is limited and certain restrictions apply. Minimum 3 night stay is required. Theme Park Tickets/Options must be used within 14 days of first use
> *



Nah I wouldnt tell her. Not like she reads the boards or anything  

Oh wait she could probably kick my bootie hehe


----------



## Sha

Its a blustery day today... wonder if there are kite flying piglets out there... hope everyone is doing ok!


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Its a blustery day today... wonder if there are kite flying piglets out there... hope everyone is doing ok!



Don't know if I would want to change your blustery day for ours up here???

Not much happened last night, but apparently it is en route from Texas and the Carolinas for this afternoon and tonight.


----------



## Kimmielee

Carrieannew said:


> Nah I wouldnt tell her. Not like she reads the boards or anything
> 
> Oh wait she could probably kick my bootie hehe


 
This pretty much describes Ms. Paula... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	






cdn ears said:


> Don't know if I would want to change your blustery day for ours up here???
> 
> Not much happened last night, but apparently it is en route from Texas and the Carolinas for this afternoon and tonight.


 
Steve, the storm shifted for us... all we are getting is flurries and a lot of wind! Wind chill tonight will be -5 but by Friday we hit 50! Woooo Hoooo!!

I hope it continues to shift and misses you too!


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


>



Kimmie where did you get a copy of the post-it that they wear on there foreheads going into class??  or is that their cheat sheet???


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


>



Kimmie you are too funny! Started my new session this week and already ahead. Lets hope I can keep that up and finish ahead of time. I want to be one of the cool people that does that.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Kimmie you are too funny! Started my new session this week and already ahead. Lets hope I can keep that up and finish ahead of time. I want to be one of the cool people that does that.



Oh baby..your cool with or without Algebra...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby..your cool with or without Algebra...



You just want to make out with my penguin


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You just want to make out with my penguin



Um..no...I shant have any penguin fantasies...


----------



## vital

AHEM! I do read the boards every now and then . That just means more drinks!!! Since I can't come home with anything Disney I have to spend my moola on something!


----------



## goofydadof3

Can we say 7 days!!!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

goofydadof3 said:


> Can we say 7 days!!!!!!



NO, but we can say "une semaine". or a week for the English only.


----------



## Sha

This not telling kids that you are going to WDW may be a small problem but not by much.... LOL... check your emails soon


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am in the middle of 7 12 hour shifts and you all are my entertainment when I get home in the morning, PLEASE pick up the entertainment value here. . .

By the way, it is LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR MAY Sha, and anyone else who cares. . .lol.


----------



## Sha

Darcy its going to be quiet here today I think... LOL... a couple have gone shopping, at least one of us is doing homework (out of 3 that I know of... and its not me!) 

thats nice that you might be able to join in...


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Don't know if I would want to change your blustery day for ours up here???
> 
> Not much happened last night, but apparently it is en route from Texas and the Carolinas for this afternoon and tonight.



Here in Maryland it's been raining hard..and the temps are warming up.. Do I hear spring around the corner.   



Sha said:


> Darcy its going to be quiet here today I think... LOL... a couple have gone shopping, at least one of us is doing homework (out of 3 that I know of... and its not me!)
> 
> thats nice that you might be able to join in...



I was at church earlier this morning to attend the Fellowship breakfast, but I'm here now.  I did answer your email Sha.  Can't wait for May.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I did answer your email Sha.  Can't wait for May.



I got it! Thanks!!!! need to see what I need to get by making my little grid  its a nice distraction today


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am in the middle of 7 12 hour shifts and you all are my entertainment when I get home in the morning, PLEASE pick up the entertainment value here. . .
> 
> By the way, it is LOOKING REAL GOOD FOR MAY Sha, and anyone else who cares. . .lol.



Great the more the merrier...does anyone else think we should notify POP to get extra booze in stock...????


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Great the more the merrier...does anyone else think we should notify POP to get extra booze in stock...????



I don't drink  so you can have my share...


----------



## ttester9612

Spoke to soon, the wind is picking up and it's getting cold outside...I need the Sunshine..


----------



## CinRell

It's an absolute blizzard here... we're getting buried!  Anyone want to come help me shovel out of here??

I need a vacation. Somewhere warm. Now.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Spoke to soon, the wind is picking up and it's getting cold outside...I need the Sunshine..



There is a freeze warning into Orlando as of this mornings report on the news... course that is at night... think its in the low 60s now and wind has finally died down. Was so windy that it knocked over my rocking chair out back LOL


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Great the more the merrier...does anyone else think we should notify POP to get extra booze in stock...????





....lol..... maybe we should just each bring our own bottle.... should we make a list....hahahah
Looks like POP is going to be overflowing with diser's


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> There is a freeze warning into Orlando as of this mornings report on the news... course that is at night... think its in the low 60s now and wind has finally died down. Was so windy that it knocked over my rocking chair out back LOL



GD3 is probably hoping it will warm up there, in time for his trip, which he keeps reminding us (7 more days)...that will teach him to rub it in.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ....lol..... maybe we should just each bring our own bottle.... should we make a list....hahahah
> Looks like POP is going to be overflowing with diser's



Howdy Neighbor,  What part of Virginia are you located?


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> There is a freeze warning into Orlando as of this mornings report on the news... course that is at night... think its in the low 60s now and wind has finally died down. Was so windy that it knocked over my rocking chair out back LOL



You mean you were knocked off your rocker???    



acm563 said:


> ....lol..... maybe we should just each bring our own bottle.... should we make a list....hahahah
> Looks like POP is going to be overflowing with diser's



Can you say bulk purchase and group discount???


----------



## Carrieannew

goofydadof3 said:


> Can we say 7 days!!!!!!



Woohoo


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Howdy Neighbor,  What part of Virginia are you located?



Hello back atcha....I am about 50 miles SW of Richmond, around Farmville


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Hello back atcha....I am about 50 miles SW of Richmond, around Farmville



Anywhere near Bassett, VA?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Anywhere near Bassett, VA?



How do you know about Bassett (AKA Bassett Forks) VA???


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> GD3 is probably hoping it will warm up there, in time for his trip, which he keeps reminding us (7 more days)...that will teach him to rub it in.



hmmm maybe it is his fault as I havent been doing a lot of that... Ive been relatively nice on that subject



cdn ears said:


> You mean you were knocked off your rocker???



i guess not... as I wasnt it in but that couldve explained a lot if i was in it!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> How do you know about Bassett (AKA Bassett Forks) VA???



I work for Bassett Furniture hehe


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I work for Bassett Furniture hehe



LOL I never realized that was the company! I was born in Bassett Virginia!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

goofydadof3 said:


> Can we say 7 days!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Anywhere near Bassett, VA?





Bassett VA is about 120 miles SW of me.... and the western part of VA is COLD...brrrrrrr....u hit Roanoke and hte temp drops 20* and the wind is fierce....lol...like right now.... It was 60* earlier then dropped and the wind picked up and will bein the 20's tonight.....


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> LOL I never realized that was the company! I was born in Bassett Virginia!!!



Small world that you were born in Bassett, Carrie used to work for the company and acm is now living there.  What are the odds.



acm563 said:


> Bassett VA is about 120 miles SW of me.... and the western part of VA is COLD...brrrrrrr....u hit Roanoke and hte temp drops 20* and the wind is fierce....lol...like right now.... It was 60* earlier then dropped and the wind picked up and will bein the 20's tonight.....



I live about 25 miles south of DC, in Southern Maryland.  I know what you mean, just came from the store, the wind has really picked up and it's getting really COLD.. all I had on was my sweats and a light jacket.  Thought I would freeze. Just teleport me to a warm place.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> LOL I never realized that was the company! I was born in Bassett Virginia!!!



Just a little furniture company thats been around for 100 years or so hehe


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> I live about 25 miles south of DC, in Southern Maryland.  I know what you mean, just came from the store, the wind has really picked up and it's getting really COLD.. all I had on was my sweats and a light jacket.  Thought I would freeze. Just teleport me to a warm place.



Undergarments and pants would have kept ya warmer TT


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Bassett VA is about 120 miles SW of me.... and the western part of VA is COLD...brrrrrrr....u hit Roanoke and hte temp drops 20* and the wind is fierce....lol...like right now.... It was 60* earlier then dropped and the wind picked up and will bein the 20's tonight.....



Trade ya!  My friend called me and she ventured into her back yard to clear a spot for her dogs to do their "do" and the snow was almost waist deep in her yard

It IS pretty right now though. Wind chill is in the negatives and the snow is sparkling like diamonds


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Trade ya!  My friend called me and she ventured into her back yard to clear a spot for her dogs to do their "do" and the snow was almost waist deep in her yard
> 
> It IS pretty right now though. Wind chill is in the negatives and the snow is sparkling like diamonds





hehehh I think I will just keep the VA weather and be thankful... I lived in Northern Indiana for many many years and had my fill of snow for a lifetime.....


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> hehehh I think I will just keep the VA weather and be thankful... I lived in Northern Indiana for many many years and had my fill of snow for a lifetime.....



snow isn't that that pretty white stuff you go visit once in a while?


----------



## CoasterAddict

Master Mason said:


> snow isn't that that pretty white stuff you go visit once in a while?



Yeah, that's the difference between Seattle in Boston. In Seattle snow is something you *visit*, not something you *shovel*. <sigh>


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, all of you people who feel the need to tease me because of the nice, sunny, mild, warm weather down there can kiss my canuck butt!!!  Got stuck on the street in front of my house last night (thank god for neighbours who helped get me unstuck and helped shovel me out) then I had to get up extra early for work today to shovel not only my driveway, but 15 FEET OF CITY STREET in order to get onto the street and not get stuck.  Then almost had to turn around and find another way to get here because cars were getting stuck in the middle of the road in front of me. 

The firefighters are actually having to respond to calls on foot because so many streets are blocked by stuck cars that people have just abandoned.  Firetrucks are even getting stuck.  I just cross my fingers that no one has any life-threatening emergency and dies because we can't get help to them.  It's scary!! 

We are done with winter...please let it be spring soon!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.

So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!

That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!      

Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!

Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!



WOOOOHOOO! So this means that there will be more secret trips to FL to check out some areas and then go to WDW!!!! Doesnt seem that far away with the counter for some reason


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> snow isn't that that pretty white stuff you go visit once in a while?




lol...exactly....we visit it every once in a while and that is plenty. I have a brother that lives in Wisconsin and I havent seen him in 15 years because he said he was tired of being the one that always has to do the traveling...lol...but I promised him a visit this year, it will definitly be between July 4th and the middle of Augest tho...  I am suppossed to go to PA on business again the first week of May and I am doing everything in my power to get out of that as I have been up there 4 times already this year and enough is enough already..... Anything south of me I am fine with but traveling North is getting old..I think they need to change my district


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!




I thought that the plans were already under way to move into the dream home that you won!!    

Does this mean that Noah will be an employee of WDW and therefore discounts available


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!



WOW!! Sounds like you have a goal to work towards! Fantastic!!!! I had thought about it and then realised it would take half the fun out of my visits to DW being that close so I am thinking Emerald Isle NC..it is warm and peaceful on the ocean front there or even Myrtle Beach area... I still have too many family obligations here to go anywhere for a while tho.


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> The firefighters are actually having to respond to calls on foot because so many streets are blocked by stuck cars that people have just abandoned.  Firetrucks are even getting stuck.  I just cross my fingers that no one has any life-threatening emergency and dies because we can't get help to them.  It's scary!!
> 
> We are done with winter...please let it be spring soon!!!!



I hope that all goes okay for the response team and time up there.... that is scary!

I need to decide if I am going to watch the shuttle launch monday night/tuesday morning.... its rare for that hour (215am) and then if I can get any pics


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, all of you people who feel the need to tease me because of the nice, sunny, mild, warm weather down there can kiss my canuck butt!!!  Got stuck on the street in front of my house last night (thank god for neighbours who helped get me unstuck and helped shovel me out) then I had to get up extra early for work today to shovel not only my driveway, but 15 FEET OF CITY STREET in order to get onto the street and not get stuck.  Then almost had to turn around and find another way to get here because cars were getting stuck in the middle of the road in front of me.
> 
> The firefighters are actually having to respond to calls on foot because so many streets are blocked by stuck cars that people have just abandoned.  Firetrucks are even getting stuck.  I just cross my fingers that no one has any life-threatening emergency and dies because we can't get help to them.  It's scary!!
> 
> We are done with winter...please let it be spring soon!!!!



Be safe and I am sending WARM weather wishes your way!!!!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> ...I had thought about it and then realised it would take half the fun out of my visits to DW being that close...



I can definitely say it does not take out any of the fun being that close!


----------



## Carrieannew

6 dancin banana's

      

Yay!


----------



## Carrieannew

Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!



Rock on Kimmie!

I am trying the 2 year plan for Kayla and I. But we'll see. All depends on how fast I can earn my degree


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, all of you people who feel the need to tease me because of the nice, sunny, mild, warm weather down there can kiss my canuck butt!!!  Got stuck on the street in front of my house last night (thank god for neighbours who helped get me unstuck and helped shovel me out) then I had to get up extra early for work today to shovel not only my driveway, but 15 FEET OF CITY STREET in order to get onto the street and not get stuck.  Then almost had to turn around and find another way to get here because cars were getting stuck in the middle of the road in front of me.
> 
> The firefighters are actually having to respond to calls on foot because so many streets are blocked by stuck cars that people have just abandoned.  Firetrucks are even getting stuck.  I just cross my fingers that no one has any life-threatening emergency and dies because we can't get help to them.  It's scary!!
> We are done with winter...please let it be spring soon!!!!



Stay safe today  some    so you see some of this soon   




Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!



Yay another person moving to FL  - just to let you know that we have a middle school and high school of the arts around here - I am planning on sending my kids to these


----------



## disneyfanx3

Just changed my arrival date to  Thursday instead of Friday for the May trip - I am so exicted


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just changed my arrival date to  Thursday instead of Friday for the May trip - I am so exicted



what time do you get up there?


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> 6 dancin banana's
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!



....and a partridge in a pear tree....

 Sorry, got a station playing Christmas carols on up here!!!


----------



## Sha

cdn ears said:


> ....and a partridge in a pear tree....
> 
> Sorry, got a station playing Christmas carols on up here!!!




wow... Christmas carols? a small timewarp perhaps?


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> wow... Christmas carols? a small timewarp perhaps?



They are trying to make the mess from yesterday a little more easier to take.  Roads are a mess, not going to be able or want to go anywhere today.  

The sun is out in full force, blue sky.  Just spent an hour and a half doing mine and the neighbours driveway - problem is it usually takes half an hour at most!!! So my cardio workout for the day is done!!!  Interesting to see what I feel like tomorrow....


----------



## PirateMel

Kimmielee said:


> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> Financially I won't need the income that I'm making now (if I can't find it down there) and would love to give up the responsibilities of being a BOSS!!
> 
> Three years... it's gonna fly!    Look, my ticker is only 1192 days away!!



That sounds like an AWESOME plan Kimmie -


----------



## vital

Well, looks like FL is gaining some new residents!!!! I doubt I'll move to FL any time soon (unless Chris gets a job in Jacksonville). I live close enough to drive and the cost of living is sooooo much cheaper here. Although the discounts FL residents get on WDW and cruises would rock. Hmmmmm, something to think about.


----------



## vital

Oh yeah, looks like Ethan and I will be going in October!!!! He has his heart set on MNSSHP again. He absolutely LOVED it. I can see Christmas on a solo trip when he's older. Besides, I may be going on a cruise in early 2009 and will need the extra time to save up vacation days at work!!!! 

When do MNSSHP tickets go on sale?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I can definitely say it does not take out any of the fun being that close!



Gotta agree with Sha, it does not take the fun or magic out of being so close.  I lived 45 minutes from DLR for MOST of my life and NEVER lost touch with the fun or magic. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

vital said:


> Oh yeah, looks like Ethan and I will be going in October!!!! He has his heart set on MNSSHP again. He absolutely LOVED it. I can see Christmas on a solo trip when he's older. Besides, I may be going on a cruise in early 2009 and will need the extra time to save up vacation days at work!!!!
> 
> When do MNSSHP tickets go on sale?



June or July maybe. Cant remember from last year


----------



## Sha

PW~ sorry i had to hang up on you... long time friend made a suprise visit that we lost contact with. And the house was a disaster of course with things I still need to go through from when I moved back! Nice to see them though.


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Oh yeah, looks like Ethan and I will be going in October!!!! He has his heart set on MNSSHP again. He absolutely LOVED it. I can see Christmas on a solo trip when he's older. Besides, I may be going on a cruise in early 2009 and will need the extra time to save up vacation days at work!!!!
> 
> When do MNSSHP tickets go on sale?


 
It was May 1st last year!  Halloween is out for us due to District wide testing that starts in 4th grade and includes the week leading up to Halloween!  Grrrrrrr.....  Do these people NOT understand my Mickey Schedule???


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> It was May 1st last year!  Halloween is out for us due to District wide testing that starts in 4th grade and includes the week leading up to Halloween!  Grrrrrrr.....  Do these people NOT understand my Mickey Schedule???



Hmmm well, YOU dont have to be there for testing on Friday... just cant be around Paula with Ethan around.


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> I thought that the plans were already under way to move into the dream home that you won!!
> 
> Does this mean that Noah will be an employee of WDW and therefore discounts available


 
Yeah, not holding my breath on the Dream Home... had to start a plan!  Noah was SOOOO excited when I asked him.  Of course, first question:  "Momma, can we live in WDW?"... When I said No... second question:  "Momma, can we live close so it only takes an hour two to get there?  "Yes!!"  



acm563 said:


> WOW!! Sounds like you have a goal to work towards! Fantastic!!!! I had thought about it and then realised it would take half the fun out of my visits to DW being that close so I am thinking Emerald Isle NC..it is warm and peaceful on the ocean front there or even Myrtle Beach area... I still have too many family obligations here to go anywhere for a while tho.


 
My company has an office in Tampa so I can continue to work for them or contract for them.  Either way, it's important to be located near there.  I have friends down there... no family, but I get the feeling I might see my family even more if I move to warm and sunny location?  



Carrieannew said:


> Rock on Kimmie!
> 
> I am trying the 2 year plan for Kayla and I. But we'll see. All depends on how fast I can earn my degree


 
Wooo hooo... we have some planning to do!  



disneyfanx3 said:


> Yay another person moving to FL - just to let you know that we have a middle school and high school of the arts around here - I am planning on sending my kids to these


 
Noah's elementary is the only one in our district and it took a "lotto" drawing to get him in... I am soooo happy with it.  I have a friend that lives in Tampa and she has two boys... I'm talking to her about their schools and her recommendations.  It will be the first year of middle school and he's going to be the "new kid"... but he's got such an outgoing personality, I think he's going to be fine!



PirateMel said:


> That sounds like an AWESOME plan Kimmie -


 I think so too!  



vital said:


> Well, looks like FL is gaining some new residents!!!! I doubt I'll move to FL any time soon (unless Chris gets a job in Jacksonville). I live close enough to drive and the cost of living is sooooo much cheaper here. Although the discounts FL residents get on WDW and cruises would rock. Hmmmmm, something to think about.


 
Yes my dear... THINK about it...  I'm going to use the next three years to save $$$ big time, by then my Jeep will be paid off and I don't have any balances on my credit cards so.... I'm hoping that the higher cost of living won't be a deterent, even if I take a pay cut to get out of managemen.  It also means only week long trips (not 2 like our Christmas one) and taking day trips to the area we want to move... which I plan to do this December... I am sooo excited to have a plan!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I'm hoping that the higher cost of living won't be a deterent, even if I take a pay cut to get out of managemen.




Do you have state income tax?


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Do you have state income tax?


 
Yup - we do in Michigan...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> what time do you get up there?



I probably won't get up their until about 8:00 - I really added the extra day because I like to wake up and have the full day the next day - I might try and leave a little earlier - it always seems when I am planning on going to Disney I start out with a short trip and I always add days or leave earlier than planned - I just can't wait to get there.


----------



## vital

Yes my dear... THINK about it...  I'm going to use the next three years to save $$$ big time, by then my Jeep will be paid off and I don't have any balances on my credit cards so.... I'm hoping that the higher cost of living won't be a deterent, even if I take a pay cut to get out of managemen.  It also means only week long trips (not 2 like our Christmas one) and taking day trips to the area we want to move... which I plan to do this December... I am sooo excited to have a plan!  [/QUOTE]

It probably won't be much if any higher than where you live. I don't think you can get any lower than MS. HAHAHAHA!!! I know I'd get paid more in FL to even it out. Ethan is always asking to either move to FL or Antigua. You know which one I'd prefer


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Yup - we do in Michigan...



Money saved... we dont!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> 6 dancin banana's
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!



What are you know being GD3 Counter?   Or is this so I won't get mad at him...


> Kimmielee said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have a 3 year plan.  I love Noah's elementary school because it's a school of the Arts.  They start teaching the kids, right from the beginning about art, drama, writing, stage productions, etc. so that by 5th grade they can write, direct, stage, light, do the costumes and everything else required on their OWN!  The 5th Grade Play is something I want him to complete.
> 
> So... Noah's got 3 more years in this school so he can get the full experience of the Arts.  Then... on 5th Grade Graduation Day... Momma is going to be in the parking lot, with a U-Haul behind the Jeep with the stuff the MOVERS haven't already packed and we are moving to FLORIDA!!
> 
> That gives ME 3 mores years to save $$$, prepare for a job change and woooo hooooo - no more snow for me!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good plan Kimmie...I working on my 4 year plan before retirement.  FL is one area I'm looking at.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> disneyfanx3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just changed my arrival date to  Thursday instead of Friday for the May trip - I am so exicted
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Depending on what time you arrive you can join Sha and I for miniature golf
Click to expand...


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Yes my dear... THINK about it...  I'm going to use the next three years to save $$$ big time, by then my Jeep will be paid off and I don't have any balances on my credit cards so.... I'm hoping that the higher cost of living won't be a deterent, even if I take a pay cut to get out of managemen.  It also means only week long trips (not 2 like our Christmas one) and taking day trips to the area we want to move... which I plan to do this December... I am sooo excited to have a plan!




Minor technical difficulty but does this mean that your DVC is already paid off OR was it an ooopsy, I forgot don't need it anymore because I'm living in Florida???


----------



## PirateMel

Came home yesterday to the Fire department at my neighbors house - an foot of water  in my basement, not a good sign.

My cousin came over today and cut a trench in the cement to redirect the water to the pump - Yipee   no more every hour on the hour bailing.  The flip side - he hit below the water table - I am now bottling my own spring water  

Question - has anyone ever done the Cirque to Solie (sp) show?
If so was it worth the price and which section to sit in?


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> What are you know being GD3 Counter?   Or is this so I won't get mad at him...



Yup. I be the banana countdown. You can get mad at me for bragging for him hehe

Do you need to see them again tt???


----------



## Mrsduck101

PirateMel said:


> Came home yesterday to the Fire department at my neighbors house - an foot of water  in my basement, not a good sign.
> 
> My cousin came over today and cut a trench in the cement to redirect the water to the pump - Yipee   no more every hour on the hour bailing.  The flip side - he hit below the water table - I am now bottling my own spring water
> 
> Question - has anyone ever done the Cirque to Solie (sp) show?
> If so was it worth the price and which section to sit in?



Geez Mel you just can't win with the water  

Did you ever float the rubber ducks?


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Came home yesterday to the Fire department at my neighbors house - an foot of water  in my basement, not a good sign.
> 
> My cousin came over today and cut a trench in the cement to redirect the water to the pump - Yipee   no more every hour on the hour bailing.  The flip side - he hit below the water table - I am now bottling my own spring water
> 
> Question - has anyone ever done the Cirque to Solie (sp) show?
> If so was it worth the price and which section to sit in?



Sorry about the new "Spring" but glad about you getting more sleep... Been to Cirque du Soleil and it is neat!!! but if you dont want to kill your neck from looking up... then you want to sit in the second level (the double letters like AA, BB...) and even better is sections 203-205 rows AA-EE because they are almost straight out. I would like to see others of those shows in other areas sometime.


----------



## Kimmielee

cdn ears said:


> Minor technical difficulty but does this mean that your DVC is already paid off OR was it an ooopsy, I forgot don't need it anymore because I'm living in Florida???


 
I had planned on buying DVC next year around this time... I may put that on hold so I can have plenty of money to relocate myself! Right now, that's my main focus... or dare I say obsession?


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Money saved... we dont!!!


 
I found this today:  

If you move from *Detroit MI* to *Tampa FL*...

Groceries will cost: 1.371%less
Housing will cost:12.11%less
Utilities will cost:11.484%less
Transportation will cost:5.852%more
Healthcare will cost:4.223%less

Just searching for houses that are for rent I'm finding I can get MORE house down there vs. what I have now.  Now if things will stay stable for the next 3 years...


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I had planned on buying DVC next year around this time... I may put that on hold so I can have plenty of money to relocate myself! Right now, that's my main focus... or dare I say obsession?



So I guess its okay to call her obsessed now?


----------



## ttester9612

PirateMel said:


> Came home yesterday to the Fire department at my neighbors house - an foot of water  in my basement, not a good sign.
> 
> My cousin came over today and cut a trench in the cement to redirect the water to the pump - Yipee   no more every hour on the hour bailing.  The flip side - he hit below the water table - I am now bottling my own spring water
> 
> Question - has anyone ever done the Cirque to Solie (sp) show?
> If so was it worth the price and which section to sit in?



Glad you don't have to bail water any more. Sorry to hear about the "spring" water.. just keep remembering WDW only 65 more days.  




Kimmielee said:


> I found this today:
> 
> If you move from *Detroit MI* to *Tampa FL*...
> 
> Groceries will cost: 1.371%less
> Housing will cost:12.11%less
> Utilities will cost:11.484%less
> Transportation will cost:5.852%more
> Healthcare will cost:4.223%less
> 
> Just searching for houses that are for rent I'm finding I can get MORE house down there vs. what I have now.  Now if things will stay stable for the next 3 years...



I have to say you did your homework.  Where did you find those statics?


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> I have to say you did your homework. Where did you find those statics?


 
City-Data.com


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Sorry about the new "Spring" but glad about you getting more sleep... Been to Cirque du Soleil and it is neat!!! but if you dont want to kill your neck from looking up... then you want to sit in the second level (the double letters like AA, BB...) and even better is sections 203-205 rows AA-EE because they are almost straight out. I would like to see others of those shows in other areas sometime.




We have 4 Cirque shows here in Vegas (yeah, I know it says I live in California - but I moved in August and haven't changed my profile).  I have been to two of them.  They are really quite entertaining.  'O', Ka, Zumanity, and 'Love' (A Beatles themed show) are the ones here.


----------



## goofydadof3

ttester9612 said:


> just keep remembering WDW only 65 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you would stop bragging tt you will make others feel bad


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone want an Algebra book? It makes a good door stop. It's not doing me any good since I am clearly not smart enough for this stuff..


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> We have 4 Cirque shows here in Vegas (yeah, I know it says I live in California - but I moved in August and haven't changed my profile).  I have been to two of them.  They are really quite entertaining.  'O', Ka, Zumanity, and 'Love' (A Beatles themed show) are the ones here.



Love sounded neat. I get emails from Cirque once in awhile. And they show a lot of them on Bravo every so often too


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> ttester9612 said:
> 
> 
> 
> just keep remembering WDW only 65 more days.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish you would stop bragging tt you will make others feel bad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know I still love you GD3.. ....any way who's bragging, I have 52 days  before my next trip with my best friend and then I turn around a week later to go back to WDW.....I just can't get enough of it.
Click to expand...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone want an Algebra book? It makes a good door stop. It's not doing me any good since I am clearly not smart enough for this stuff..



Come Carrie, you can do it.. I have faith in you......


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Come Carrie, you can do it.. I have faith in you......



Nope
There is no faith left.. The faith is gone.


----------



## lionking_lady16

Hm is anyone elses chat not working?I cant seem to get mine to work....somethin bout no connection I think...


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All....hope everyone had a fantastic weekend.  I know I did....Met up with Mel for a little shopping ...and Margarita's   Yum!!

So Kimmie, when you move to FLA....do we get to visit?...LOL

Carrie...ummm Math book as door stop....tried that before...no worky...ya will just stubb your toe on and have to go to the ER...and then its a whole big thng....nah not worth it as a door stop....you can do this....if you don't have faith that you can, well...then you can do it, "because I said so"  geezzz...I sound like my mother...lol

Later


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Kimmielee said:


> I found this today:
> 
> If you move from *Detroit MI* to *Tampa FL*...
> 
> Groceries will cost: 1.371%less
> Housing will cost:12.11%less
> Utilities will cost:11.484%less
> Transportation will cost:5.852%more
> Healthcare will cost:4.223%less
> 
> Just searching for houses that are for rent I'm finding I can get MORE house down there vs. what I have now.  Now if things will stay stable for the next 3 years...



Be sure to factor in money for the move, etc.  True, you can deduct it later, but you have to be ready up front!

good luck!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie...ummm Math book as door stop....tried that before...no worky...ya will just stubb your toe on and have to go to the ER...and then its a whole big thng....nah not worth it as a door stop....you can do this....if you don't have faith that you can, well...then you can do it, "because I said so"  geezzz...I sound like my mother...lol
> 
> Later



Math is not my friend. Algebra is my enemy. 

I will attempt to do the homework again tonight. Hopefully getting help if I need it. 

Happy Stinky Monday all!


----------



## PirateMel

Finally got a whole night of sleep - less my hour I am already missing  

Other than the new spring - water in now under control   

Is it May yet ?


----------



## Carrieannew

Happy 5 day Banana dancin Gdad!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Happy 5 day Banana dancin Gdad!!



when do you start doing that for us?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Happy 5 day Banana dancin Gdad!!




I need 18 bananas...and I will be on my way south bound and down Disneyworld and truckin...

Carrie...you can do the Algebra..I know you can...don't make me come over there...


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> when do you start doing that for us?



I can only cheer for one person at a time. 

May is coming way to fast. Not even close to ready.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I need 18 bananas...and I will be on my way south bound and down Disneyworld and truckin...
> 
> Carrie...you can do the Algebra..I know you can...don't make me come over there...



 Please dont


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrie You can do it - I know you can    
We are all cheering you on


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Carrie You can do it - I know you can
> We are all cheering you on



Thank you Charlene!


----------



## cdn ears

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone want an Algebra book? It makes a good door stop. It's not doing me any good since I am clearly not smart enough for this stuff..



 Carrie  +  Algebra  + Kayla  =  WDW   

Carrie  -  Algebra  +  Kayla = Armpit (a.k.a. CT)  

 you can do it!!!  



PirateMel said:


> Finally got a whole night of sleep - less my hour I am already missing
> 
> Other than the new spring - water in now under control
> 
> Is it May yet ?



Are you offering carbonated or flavoured spring water Mel???  I didn't think the mountains were that close to MA???


----------



## tawasdave

Anyone notice they just announced..Cinderella's Carrousel and the Jungle Cruise will be closed for refurbish while we are all there in May...


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Carrie  +  Algebra  + Kayla  =  WDW
> 
> Carrie  -  Algebra  +  Kayla = Armpit (a.k.a. CT)
> 
> you can do it!!!
> 
> Awww Steve that is exactly correct!!!!!
> 
> 
> Are you offering carbonated or flavoured spring water Mel???  I didn't think the mountains were that close to MA???





tawasdave said:


> Anyone notice they just announced..Cinderella's Carrousel and the Jungle Cruise will be closed for refurbish while we are all there in May...



Yes I was bummed I planned on pushing you overboard on the cruise and then letting you ride on Cinderalla's horse


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I was bummed I planned on pushing you overboard on the cruise and then letting you ride on Cinderalla's horse



  thanks I needed a good laugh


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I was bummed I planned on pushing you overboard on the cruise and then letting you ride on Cinderalla's horse




ewwwwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....   all talk...no action...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Anyone notice they just announced..Cinderella's Carrousel and the Jungle Cruise will be closed for refurbish while we are all there in May...




Saw that one something last week... guess we will have to take Cait on Pirates!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Saw that one something last week... guess we will have to take Cait on Pirates!!!!!!!!!!!! Woo hoo!!!!



You are so *NOT* funny


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> You are so *NOT* funny



But you did _SO_ good with the drop when you rode it with me!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

katydidbug1 said:


> You are so *NOT* funny



Does Cait have issues with Pirates?


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> But you did _SO_ good with the drop when you rode it with me!!!!!



Drop?...What drop?...that does not qualify as a drop...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....   all talk...no action...



Good point Sha! I can just push Randy off the boat on pirates. Come on Cait you would need to ride just to watch that


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> But you did _SO_ good with the drop when you rode it with me!!!!!



Umm..that's cause...Time was sitting all the way back and I couldn't hold on the handle in from of me...and you and RHB...were tickling me...but my yes, my eyes were closed...LOL...I will admit I am a wuss...LOL...And Smee thinks he's gonna get me on Splash....


----------



## katydidbug1

tawasdave said:


> Does Cait have issues with Pirates?



I don't like drops, especially one's in the dark. 



tawasdave said:


> Drop?...What drop?...that does not qualify as a drop...



it does if you are me!!!



Carrieannew said:


> Good point Sha! I can just push Randy off the boat on pirates. Come on Cait you would need to ride just to watch that



Well that might be worth it...but you couldn't do it during the drop cause my eyes will be all closed.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Well that might be worth it...but you couldn't do it during the drop cause my eyes will be all closed.



Nah he wouldnt even make it that far! We are talking pretty much right away

Randy want to sit next to me on Pirates?


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Yes I was bummed I planned on pushing you overboard on the cruise and then letting you ride on Cinderalla's horse



Kali river rapids would work so much better


----------



## disneyfanx3

tawasdave said:


> Drop?...What drop?...that does not qualify as a drop...



Yes it does qualify as a drop 



katydidbug1 said:


> Umm..that's cause...Time was sitting all the way back and I couldn't hold on the handle in from of me...and you and RHB...were tickling me...but my yes, my eyes were closed...LOL...I will admit I am a wuss...LOL...And Smee thinks he's gonna get me on Splash....



I don't think you are a wuss - I think you are perfectly normal (I feel the same way about those rides )


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> I don't like drops, especially one's in the dark.
> 
> 
> 
> it does if you are me!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Well that might be worth it...but you couldn't do it during the drop cause my eyes will be all closed.



I wish you would ride BTM.... maybe we need to go to ToonTown and ride Goofys Barnstorm


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> I wish you would ride BTM.... maybe we need to go to ToonTown and ride Goofys Barnstorm



That one is way worse than BTM


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy want to sit next to me on Pirates?




Absotively...take alot more than you to get me in the water...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Absotively...take alot more than you to get me in the water...



Ok you may sit next to me on pirates. But you must keep your hands to yourself. Pinky promise?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Ok you may sit next to me on pirates. But you must keep your hands to yourself. Pinky promise?



You know me...very trustworthy..


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> You know me...very trustworthy..



Even though a little hanky panky on pirates might not be a bad thing


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Anyone notice they just announced..Cinderella's Carrousel and the Jungle Cruise will be closed for refurbish while we are all there in May...



I saw that...bummer....Jungle Cruise is one of my favorites


----------



## acm563

Originally Posted by tawasdave  
ewwwwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....   all talk...no action...



Carrieannew said:


> Good point Sha! I can just push Randy off the boat on pirates. Come on Cait you would need to ride just to watch that





hhhmmmm...Idk...that kind of looks like a dare to me  that all talk no action....I think the ladies should follow thru on that


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Originally Posted by tawasdave
> ewwwwwwwwwwwww, I sooooooooooooooooo scared....   all talk...no action...
> 
> hhhmmmm...Idk...that kind of looks like a dare to me  that all talk no action....I think the ladies should follow thru on that



Oh I have alrady issued another dare to him in private. Its more interesting


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I have alrady issued another dare to him in private. Its more interesting




  Be still my virgin ears...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Be still my virgin ears...



See Randy and I.. well we have this special connection ya know. 

And yes I do have virgin ears... eyes... nose.. I could keep going


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> And yes I do have virgin ears... eyes... nose.. I could keep going



You could keep going...but would soon run out of parts...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> hhhmmmm...Idk...that kind of looks like a dare to me  that all talk no action....I think the ladies should follow thru on that



    You better get more ladies coming in May then...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> You better get more ladies coming in May then...



 it doesnt sound to me as if you are going to be able to handle the ones already onboard for the May vacation  so how in the world do you think you could possibly handle more???? Me thinks you are out of your league


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> it doesnt sound to me as if you are going to be able to handle the ones already onboard for the May vacation  so how in the world do you think you could possibly handle more???? Me thinks you are out of your league



Now see your kinda new to the boards...had you been on longer you would realize how silly a statement that is...tell her Carrie...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Now see your kinda new to the boards...had you been on longer you would realize how silly a statement that is...tell her Carrie...



New to the boards but not new to BS...      and ahem....Carrie has told me...  and told me quite a lot thru PMs


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ....Carrie has told me... and told me quite a lot thru PMs




           

CARRIE!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now see your kinda new to the boards...had you been on longer you would realize how silly a statement that is...tell her Carrie...



Tell her what ?  Hi my name is Carrie... nice to meet you..

Was that it?



acm563 said:


> New to the boards but not new to BS...      and ahem....Carrie has told me...  and told me quite a lot thru PMs



 



tawasdave said:


> CARRIE!!!!



Listen.. I was out and about. Had to pick up the brat and clothes for tonight. I cant be held responsible for anything in between.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Tell her what ?  Hi my name is Carrie... nice to meet you..
> 
> Was that it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Listen.. I was out and about. Had to pick up the brat and clothes for tonight. I cant be held responsible for anything in between.





   Obviously Mr Man has not realized that girls rule and guys drool....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Obviously Mr Man has not realized that girls rule and guys drool....



Word!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Obviously Mr Man has not realized that girls rule and guys drool....




Let me just say this about that.....


----------



## tawasdave

tawasdave said:


> Let me just say this about that.....



Darn censors...they're everywhere...they're everywhere...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Darn censors...they're everywhere...they're everywhere...


     I think we get the picture


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Let me just say this about that.....




and this is my reply..noncensored...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Word!


----------



## connorsmom911

disneyfanx3 said:


> Yes it does qualify as a drop
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think you are a wuss - I think you are perfectly normal (I feel the same way about those rides )



So I take it you two aren't going on Maelstrom either? Come on, we'll all do it together...call it group therapy for acrophobia!   That'd be a good one to throw sven over on too!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone want an Algebra book? It makes a good door stop. It's not doing me any good since I am clearly not smart enough for this stuff..



Add another cheerleader to your section .  I hate all math too, but as my mom always said to me...you can do anything you put your mind to.  You have a plan, just don't lose focus on it.  

Oh, and I gotta question for ya bout your siggie pic of Kayla...I'll send you a facebook message...


----------



## Carrieannew

connorsmom911 said:


> Add another cheerleader to your section .  I hate all math too, but as my mom always said to me...you can do anything you put your mind to.  You have a plan, just don't lose focus on it.
> 
> Oh, and I gotta question for ya bout your siggie pic of Kayla...I'll send you a facebook message...



Thank you !!!!! 

Ok Ill check my facebook after


----------



## Master Mason

connorsmom911 said:


> So I take it you two aren't going on Maelstrom either? Come on, we'll all do it together...call it group therapy for acrophobia!   That'd be a good one to throw sven over on too!!



Now that one really really can't be concidered a drop.  I think that is the only ride (yes including Pooh, )that I will  never waste my time riding again


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Now that one really really can't be concidered a drop.  I think that is the only ride (yes including Pooh, )that I will  never waste my time riding again



 you wont ride WTP with me???


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> you wont ride WTP with me???




I think he is afraid of the bouncing....


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> you wont ride WTP with me???


you didn't read close enough, I said malestorm is the only one I wouldn't ride


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> you didn't read close enough, I said malestorm is the only one I wouldn't ride


----------



## vital

Good Grief!!! Am I going to have to ride Splash, RNR, EE, TOT and Pirates without Cait?!?!?! Come on girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Anyone notice they just announced..Cinderella's Carrousel and the Jungle Cruise will be closed for refurbish while we are all there in May...



I won't miss Jungle Cruise, to boring for me.  But the carrousel is another story, I love riding the horses.



connorsmom911 said:


> So I take it you two aren't going on Maelstrom either? Come on, we'll all do it together...call it group therapy for acrophobia!   That'd be a good one to throw sven over on too!!



If no one else wants to go with you, I will  



vital said:


> Good Grief!!! Am I going to have to ride Splash, RNR, EE, TOT and Pirates without Cait?!?!?! Come on girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!



I've never been on any of them, but if some people want to drag, me then I must  but will have my eyes shut..


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> I won't miss Jungle Cruise, to boring for me.  But the carrousel is another story, I love riding the horses.



LMAO!!!!!!! SO not going there!!!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

vital said:


> Good Grief!!! Am I going to have to ride Splash, RNR, EE, TOT and Pirates without Cait?!?!?! Come on girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!


 
IF I can do it... she can do it... right Cait... STRONG Women can do anything we put our minds too...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> IF I can do it... she can do it... right Cait... STRONG Women can do anything we put our minds too...



So which one of you is going to hold my hair back while I am sick....and get me back to my room...cause I have the spins.....and that's before the rum....Its not that I don't like those rides....they don't like me....Vertigo is a awful thing...heights, speed, twisty turns....ok...getting dizzy just thinking about it.


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> So which one of you is going to hold my hair back while I am sick....and get me back to my room...cause I have the spins.....and that's before the rum....Its not that I don't like those rides....they don't like me....Vertigo is a awful thing...heights, speed, twisty turns....ok...getting dizzy just thinking about it.


 
Vertigo is a great movie with James Stewart...  I just watched it a few days ago!  

Oh... wait... that's not what you mean...  Ok... I understand.  I can't do the teacups without spewing chunks because of the spins... I don't have the same reaction on the big rides since it's not "constant".  

How are you feeling today?  Both jobs yesterday?


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning...Good Morning..you slept the whole night through...Good Morning..Good Morning..Scooby Dooby Doo...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Vertigo is a great movie with James Stewart...  I just watched it a few days ago!
> 
> Oh... wait... that's not what you mean...  Ok... I understand.  I can't do the teacups without spewing chunks because of the spins... I don't have the same reaction on the big rides since it's not "constant".
> 
> How are you feeling today?  Both jobs yesterday?



LMAO...yes it is a good movie.

I am really good at holding back-packs, camera bags....and findng the shops...while everyone else is on the rides...LOL

Feeling better, cold wise...yep worked both jobs, yesterday, got out fairly quickly as everything counted up correctly the first time.  Just tired and sore today....was tossing books yesterday..old dusty law books....woke up with a sore back...LOL...but I'll survive.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning...Good Morning..you slept the whole night through...Good Morning..Good Morning..Scooby Dooby Doo...




My oh my , you are in a "chipper" mood this morning. It must be a case of he who fights and runs away lives to fight another day....lol..

and btw....about Tigger....He says Hello back....lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> So which one of you is going to hold my hair back while I am sick....and get me back to my room...cause I have the spins.....and that's before the rum....Its not that I don't like those rides....they don't like me....Vertigo is a awful thing...heights, speed, twisty turns....ok...getting dizzy just thinking about it.



My first post went *poof*

Cait you are a very pretty bag holder! and I think you should only go on what you want to go on. Dont listen to these crazy people. 

I myself think I will pee my pants if I go on Space Mountain again... Unless I drink first.. but I think that was the problem last time.


----------



## CinRell

Morning Angy!  (Toldja I posted here ..... sometimes heh)


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Morning Angy!  (Toldja I posted here ..... sometimes heh)



Good morning Cindy Its so nice to see a friendly face and keep those posts more frequent


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> So which one of you is going to hold my hair back while I am sick....and get me back to my room...cause I have the spins.....and that's before the rum....Its not that I don't like those rides....they don't like me....Vertigo is a awful thing...heights, speed, twisty turns....ok...getting dizzy just thinking about it.



Can we say "First aid station?? that is where we can leave you and come back and get you (JK)



Carrieannew said:


> My first post went *poof*
> 
> Cait you are a very pretty bag holder! and I think you should only go on what you want to go on. Dont listen to these crazy people.
> 
> I myself think I will pee my pants if I go on Space Mountain again... Unless I drink first.. but I think that was the problem last time.



there is a bathroom by there so can stop there before you go on the ride


----------



## Sha

Kimmie... **** today???


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> My first post went *poof*
> 
> Cait you are a very pretty bag holder! and I think you should only go on what you want to go on. Dont listen to these crazy people.
> 
> I myself think I will pee my pants if I go on Space Mountain again... Unless I drink first.. but I think that was the problem last time.




Good morning Carrie...... this one is for you...Good luck with the Algebra...you can do it!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning Carrie...... this one is for you...Good luck with the Algebra...you can do it!!!!



Thanks Angy!!!!! 

Laundry night and Algebra homework night. Not fun


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> .
> 
> I am really good at holding back-packs, camera bags....and findng the shops...while everyone else is on the rides...LOL



I will help you hold the bags and go shopping with you - since I don't ride those rides either


----------



## Carrieannew

So for some reason Gdad is giving me misleading information. I thought it was 4 days. He says 3. 

So we do two different sets


4 Dancin banana's for Gdad 

    

3 Dancin banana's for Gdad 

   


Yay!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> So for some reason Gdad is giving me misleading information. I thought it was 4 days. He says 3.
> 
> So we do two different sets
> 
> 
> 4 Dancin banana's for Gdad
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Dancin banana's for Gdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!




idk Cariie....  that makes 7...r ya trying to make it even longer.... 


Actually 7 is the number of completion so good number


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> So for some reason Gdad is giving me misleading information. I thought it was 4 days. He says 3.
> 
> So we do two different sets
> 
> 
> 4 Dancin banana's for Gdad
> 
> 
> 
> 3 Dancin banana's for Gdad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay!



You know how it is 3 sleeps 4 days it gets so confusing when we get that close


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> My first post went *poof*
> 
> Cait you are a very pretty bag holder! and I think you should only go on what you want to go on. Dont listen to these crazy people.
> 
> I myself think I will pee my pants if I go on Space Mountain again... Unless I drink first.. but I think that was the problem last time.




Yea but...I got a prize from the prize patrol gettin off SM..sure you want to skip that?


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> idk Cariie....  that makes 7...r ya trying to make it even longer....
> 
> 
> Actually 7 is the number of completion so good number



haha she said make it longer 



disneyfanx3 said:


> You know how it is 3 sleeps 4 days it gets so confusing when we get that close



Even though I was jipped out of my be nice to carrie day yesterday by he who shall remain nameless, I still gave him dancin banana's. I think that qualifies me for some sort of nice award.



tawasdave said:


> Yea but...I got a prize from the prize patrol gettin off SM..sure you want to skip that?



Only if you will hold my hand the whole time  

Hand Randy... I SAID HAND


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

anyone from the uk here lol.

im single and lonely lol


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Only if you will hold my hand the whole time
> 
> Hand Randy... I SAID HAND



Of course I will hold your hand...what kind of guy do you think I am??   




until we get to the dark part


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Of course I will hold your hand...what kind of guy do you think I am??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> until we get to the dark part



The whole thing is dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

seriously if you are not going to be supportive then I will find someone else to ride Space Mountain with.


----------



## Carrieannew

thelittlemermaid83 said:


> anyone from the uk here lol.
> 
> im single and lonely lol



Umm 


Ahhh

Not sure what type of response your looking for there. Maybe you got your threads mixed up


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I finally got caught up. . .man but you people seem to have a lot of time on your hands.  I'll know by Friday if I get to do this trip (waiting for time off approval) and then I'll book.  Already found cheap airfare and not really worried about the rest.

However, I am a roller coaster junkie - so, I sure hope there are a few bag/camera/water bottle holders on the trip.  Man, I sure hope this is a go for me. . .WOO HOO. . .I could use an adult trip to the World, not to mention meeting some new friends. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I finally got caught up. . .man but you people seem to have a lot of time on your hands.  I'll know by Friday if I get to do this trip (waiting for time off approval) and then I'll book.  Already found cheap airfare and not really worried about the rest.
> 
> However, I am a roller coaster junkie - so, I sure hope there are a few bag/camera/water bottle holders on the trip.  Man, I sure hope this is a go for me. . .WOO HOO. . .I could use an adult trip to the World, not to mention meeting some new friends. . .



I hold hands...not bag/camera/water bottles...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I hold hands...not bag/camera/water bottles...



Randy has Roman hands


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> I hold hands...not bag/camera/water bottles...



Randy, Randy, Randy. . .what can I say. . .as long as you don't scream like a Banshee we should get along okay. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> I hold hands...not bag/camera/water bottles...





Carrieannew said:


> Randy has Roman hands



Carrie, I can teach you to LOVE rollercoasters. . .it worked for my son. . .Oh, and my son is a whiz at algebra if you need a coach (damn kid is smarter than his mom. . .lol)


----------



## thelittlemermaid83

Carrieannew said:


> Umm
> 
> 
> Ahhh
> 
> Not sure what type of response your looking for there. Maybe you got your threads mixed up



I think i have


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Randy, Randy, Randy. . .what can I say. . .as long as you don't scream like a Banshee we should get along okay. . .lol




Aw Geez...anybody got a muzzle?


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Aw Geez...anybody got a muzzle?



Will a bite block work?  I can probably get one from central supply at my hospital. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Carrie, I can teach you to LOVE rollercoasters. . .it worked for my son. . .Oh, and my son is a whiz at algebra if you need a coach (damn kid is smarter than his mom. . .lol)



Oh I love them. And I used to enjoy SM. 

But the mixture on the past trip of the alochol before... front row... the laughing guys and mel screaming behind me ... and then the lights coming on... 

I get the shakes just thinking about it


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I love them. And I used to enjoy SM.
> 
> But the mixture on the past trip of the alochol before... front row... the laughing guys and mel screaming behind me ... and then the lights coming on...
> 
> I get the shakes just thinking about it



ROFLMAO. . .Obviously you have never hung out with skydivers or jumped out of a "perfectly good airplane".  This is a pretty normal combination for the aforementioned group (wow, I got off a 12 hour shift at 0730 and was still able to use "aforementioned" in a sentence. . .my son would be so proud).


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> The whole thing is dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seriously if you are not going to be supportive then I will find someone else to ride Space Mountain with.



No it isn't, you can see the turns and the track.  Come to CA and ride space there, that one is dark, you have no idea when it is going to move.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> No it isn't, you can see the turns and the track.  Come to CA and ride space there, that one is dark, you have no idea when it is going to move.



Dude, it is nearly all right turns till the end. . .that last turn is a doozy. . .LOVE IT. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Will a bite block work?  I can probably get one from central supply at my hospital. . .




No NO NO...Carrie is the one who bites...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> No NO NO...Carrie is the one who bites...



Oh, the blame game. . .I've heard THAT one before. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh, the blame game. . .I've heard THAT one before. . .




Oh she will admit it...just watch...Oh Carrie.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay my friends, I gotta go to bed soon, have to work tonight so pullleeeaaaasssssee, speed up the conversations so I will stop waiting for more stuff to be posted. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I can't have killed this thread. . .lol. . .dang.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> No NO NO...Carrie is the one who bites...



Randy

Please yet again do not make me explain what you did that caused me to have to bite you. It will only cause you shame.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Randy
> 
> Please yet again do not make me explain what you did that caused me to have to bite you. It will only cause you shame.



Thank you, I was worried that Randy had stolen your voice.  Okay folks, I am outta here. . .gotta get some sleep. . .hugs and disney luv. . .


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy
> 
> Please yet again do not make me explain what you did that caused me to have to bite you. It will only cause you shame.




I didn't do nuttin...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I finally got caught up. . .man but you people seem to have a lot of time on your hands.  I'll know by Friday if I get to do this trip (waiting for time off approval) and then I'll book.  Already found cheap airfare and not really worried about the rest.
> 
> However, I am a roller coaster junkie - so, I sure hope there are a few bag/camera/water bottle holders on the trip.  Man, I sure hope this is a go for me. . .WOO HOO. . .I could use an adult trip to the World, not to mention meeting some new friends. . .



Yay !! Hope it all works out so you can go in May... No bottle/camera holder here...sorry... too into the rides for that one


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh I love them. And I used to enjoy SM.
> 
> But the mixture on the past trip of the alochol before... front row... the laughing guys and mel screaming behind me ... and then the lights coming on...
> 
> I get the shakes just thinking about it



uhhh...Carrie..ya ever seen those little bags they have on MIssion Space... u can always take one of those with you on SM, just make sure I am not on the ride at the time....lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Randy has Roman hands



 Roman hands??? thats not what you told me...you told me roamING hands


----------



## pjbeagle

Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?


----------



## CinRell

pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?



Ok I swear I"ve not been drinking yet today.... but I read that as "Just found that I'm a single dad in maryland"

CUTE puppy!!! 

I'm hoping to make it out in Sept. .... quite possibly a solo trip.


----------



## acm563

pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?



Welcome PJ... no plans for augest here... May, June, Oct and Dec so far but with me that can change at any time...


----------



## Carrieannew

pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?



Welcome PJ. Close but my daughter and I will be there the end of the second week of August through the 3rd week of August I believe. Still tweeking the dates a little bit.


----------



## Mrsduck101

pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?




 

This is a fun thread    

Going in May "solo" and going back in Sept. with the kids


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you, I was worried that Randy had stolen your voice.  Okay folks, I am outta here. . .gotta get some sleep. . .hugs and disney luv. . .



Hey Darcy! I was going to try and add you to my myspace but it says I need your last name or email. PM me one of those and I will add ya!


----------



## Carrieannew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxot1Ng6YCo




  

Please dont let this be me


----------



## nurse.darcy

pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?



My son and I are going the end of August (dates are tentative but most likely the 21st to the 31st).


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxot1Ng6YCo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont let this be me



OMG, that is too aweful. . .lol.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, that is too aweful. . .lol.



I almost pee'd my pants haha

I like when she screamed STALKER haha


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I almost pee'd my pants haha
> 
> I like when she screamed STALKER haha




My favorite part too. . .lol.  Hysterical.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> My favorite part too. . .lol.  Hysterical.



Where is everyone?? 

Seriously slackers.


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Where is everyone??
> 
> Seriously slackers.



Doing homework!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Doing homework!!!



Ahhh 

Yeah I thought about that. But too drained tonight. And still stuck at the same part. Didnt want to bother the person who could help me. 

So I had a few beers and Dis'd hehe


----------



## Sha

Not a great pic, but there is a photo of my photo from our class photo on my smugmug site. Very Unprofessional looking despite my uniform with my hair down


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Ahhh
> 
> Yeah I thought about that. But too drained tonight. And still stuck at the same part. Didnt want to bother the person who could help me.
> 
> So I had a few beers and Dis'd hehe



I have no choice... its due tomorrow


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Not a great pic, but there is a photo of my photo from our class photo on my smugmug site. Very Unprofessional looking despite my uniform with my hair down



Aww I think it looks awesome!!!!! Great photo


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bxot1Ng6YCo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please dont let this be me




   That will never be you Carrie.... Loved the video tho...and hhhmmm maybe I could see you screaming "STALKER" lol...just for the heck of it


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> That will never be you Carrie.... Loved the video tho...and hhhmmm maybe I could see you screaming "STALKER" lol...just for the heck of it



Haha you know me so well already

I would do that just to see the reaction. 

I saw you posted it on myspace too funny!!! I need to add it to mine.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Haha you know me so well already
> 
> I would do that just to see the reaction.
> 
> I saw you posted it on myspace too funny!!! I need to add it to mine.



and hheeee.... well its only because that is what I would do.... wouldnt that just be awesome, I can just see the guys reactions   
Now see Carrie, I told you you were an instigator...you shouldnt be giving me these awesome ideas via utube..... and btw myspace is being quirky it wont let me chg my top list.....which bites...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> and hheeee.... well its only because that is what I would do.... wouldnt that just be awesome, I can just see the guys reactions
> Now see Carrie, I told you you were an instigator...you shouldnt be giving me these awesome ideas via utube..... and btw myspace is being quirky it wont let me chg my top list.....which bites...



Yeah i have had a few problems with myspace the last few days. 

Me.. instigator.. never


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> No it isn't, you can see the turns and the track.  Come to CA and ride space there, that one is dark, you have no idea when it is going to move.



SM is one of my favorites but I love SM at DL it is so much easier on your neck and back and it is DARK, music is great and you sit side my side so you can hold hands!  Didn't ride SM when we were in WDW in Feb. we decided to pass because SM in DL has me spoiled!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> SM is one of my favorites but I love SM at DL it is so much easier on your neck and back and it is DARK, music is great and you sit side my side so you can hold hands!  Didn't ride SM when we were in WDW in Feb. we decided to pass because SM in DL has me spoiled!



good to know that about the neck... havent been back on SM because of that... in time... just not yet


----------



## GrEyesSmiling

tawasdave said:


> Oh she will admit it...just watch...Oh Carrie.....



Oh my  Hello Randy, you are indeed a darling for pointing me in the right direction, what a fun fast paced board. Maybe I will have to join you in May after all.


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning all....Hope everyone is havinga fantastic day.  Fell asleep when I got home lastnght, got a wake up call about 8:30, cause I wanted to go to chat, but rolled over and went back to sleep...LOL...got another call at 10...never did turn the pc on....did ya'll have fun in chat lastnight???

Carrie did you get your homework done????  Laundry finished????


----------



## acm563

Gosh, quiet board this morning........







If anyone is interested I did make up a window sign...email me if you would like a copy....


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> Gosh, quiet board this morning........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone is interested I did make up a window sign...email me if you would like a copy....



Ok....who snuck into my office yesterday and took that pic of me....Not Nice....I think Carrie did it....bad Carrie....the least you could have done was bring me Starbucks!!!


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Ok....who snuck into my office yesterday and took that pic of me....Not Nice....I think Carrie did it....bad Carrie....the least you could have done was bring me Starbucks!!!





...shhhhhh.....I wasnt supposed to tell you who I got that picture from.  Dang it Cait, Now I am busted


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning all....Hope everyone is havinga fantastic day.  Fell asleep when I got home lastnght, got a wake up call about 8:30, cause I wanted to go to chat, but rolled over and went back to sleep...LOL...got another call at 10...never did turn the pc on....did ya'll have fun in chat lastnight???
> 
> Carrie did you get your homework done????  Laundry finished????



Darn wish I could get wake up calls.. 

Homework? Umm ahhh.. I got my laundry done. The homework has to wait because I am stuck at a certain point and cant figure it out. 



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok....who snuck into my office yesterday and took that pic of me....Not Nice....I think Carrie did it....bad Carrie....the least you could have done was bring me Starbucks!!!



Haha. It was I. And I drank the starbucks!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

GrEyesSmiling said:


> Oh my  Hello Randy, you are indeed a darling for pointing me in the right direction, what a fun fast paced board. Maybe I will have to join you in May after all.



Yes that Randy he is something...... darling.. dunno about that but something


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yes that Randy he is something...... darling.. dunno about that but something




Good morning Carrie and um...ah....I was always told if I couldnt say anything nice to not say anything at all...  so on the comment of what exactly Randy is I shall remain commentless... Seems to me he needs to go back into that corner y'all keep putting him in...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning Carrie and um...ah....I was always told if I couldnt say anything nice to not say anything at all...  so on the comment of what exactly Randy is I shall remain commentless... Seems to me he needs to go back into that corner y'all keep putting him in...



The corner ended up being named after him since he spent so much time there. 

Watch it though he trys to draw people to the dark side with cookies and come to the corner with him.. just warning ya.

Oh and did I tell you he bites!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> The corner ended up being named after him since he spent so much time there.
> 
> Watch it though he trys to draw people to the dark side with cookies and come to the corner with him.. just warning ya.
> 
> Oh and did I tell you he bites!!!!!




hhmmmm...I have a really busy morning here but perhaps this afternoon I will make a new Randy avitar....lol...It will be called Randys Corner 
and naahhhh...cookies wont work for me.... and eeek I am scared of the dark  and he better be careful cause I bite back.... (maybe I shouldnt say that, I am beginning to think he;s into that type of thing)


----------



## acm563

I need to try to reset my photobucket options as everything is coming thru as thumbnails but here is my window decal...I havent totally finished it yet but it will give you an idea


----------



## tawasdave

GrEyesSmiling said:


> Oh my  Hello Randy, you are indeed a darling for pointing me in the right direction, what a fun fast paced board. Maybe I will have to join you in May after all.



Hey glad you finally made it...yea its a fun group...and I think you really should join us in May...We would have a ball...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> The corner ended up being named after him since he spent so much time there.
> 
> Watch it though he trys to draw people to the dark side with cookies and come to the corner with him.. just warning ya.
> 
> Oh and did I tell you he bites!!!!!



Speechless....I am just speechless here...but I can say this...those who know me...and Carrie...knows who is the cookie temptress and who should go to the corner...


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> I need to try to reset my photobucket options as everything is coming thru as thumbnails but here is my window decal...I havent totally finished it yet but it will give you an idea



lets see if this works better


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Speechless....I am just speechless here...but I can say this...those who know me...and Carrie...knows who is the cookie temptress and who should go to the corner...



cookie temptress.. who what when

I am innocent. As a matter-o-fact I was told I was innocent yesterday  Yup Yup I was


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lets see if this works better



shhhhhhhweeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> shhhhhhhweeeeeeeeeeet



Thank you....and hmmm...seems like I heard that word coming from your mouth last night on the phone as well.... 

(now I am gone for the morning.....remember he who fights and runs away lives to fight another day)     
mmmmuuuuuaaahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> cookie temptress.. who what when
> 
> I am innocent. As a matter-o-fact I was told I was innocent yesterday  Yup Yup I was




OMG...that person definately needs psychiatric help...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> cookie temptress.. who what when
> 
> I am innocent. As a matter-o-fact I was told I was innocent yesterday  Yup Yup I was




Totally innocent I agree..... Not only is she a proud member of the totally innocent beguiling woman club, she is also the founder


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> OMG...that person definately needs psychiatric help...





acm563 said:


> Totally innocent I agree..... Not only is she a proud member of the totally innocent beguiling woman club, she is also the founder



Would someone please tell Randy I am not speaking to him  
Its very likely the person didnt say it, and its just what I took out of the conversation.... sorta maybe kinda


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Its very likely the person didnt say it, and its just what I took out of the conversation.... sorta maybe kinda



FINALLY  a woman that admits to having selective hearing....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> OMG...that person definately needs psychiatric help...





Carrieannew said:


> Would someone please tell Randy I am not speaking to him
> Its very likely the person didnt say it, and its just what I took out of the conversation.... sorta maybe kinda



Randy, Carrie is not speaking to you...go back to your corner until I return this afternoon...(yea right)  have a fun day y'all....


----------



## CinRell

Angy I LOVE the sign!  I couldn't open the one you sent me last night but now i can see it!  Adorable


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> FINALLY  a woman that admits to having selective hearing....



I'm sorry Mason what did you say? I couldnt hear you



acm563 said:


> Randy, Carrie is not speaking to you...go back to your corner until I return this afternoon...(yea right)  have a fun day y'all....



Have a good one Angy!


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> FINALLY  a woman that admits to having selective hearing....



Mason, I think that corner has your name on it as well


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Would someone please tell Randy I am not speaking to him
> Its very likely the person didnt say it, and its just what I took out of the conversation.... sorta maybe kinda




awwwwwwwwww, sweetpie honey bunch....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> awwwwwwwwww, sweetpie honey bunch....



I have been replaced  

I would never replace you randy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> FINALLY  a woman that admits to having selective hearing....





acm563 said:


> Mason, I think that corner has your name on it as well



LMAO... wow! didnt think Mason would get sent to the corner...


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I have been replaced
> 
> I would never replace you randy!!!!!!!!!



    I have no idea what you are talking about...


----------



## Sha

Cait... didnt see your green dot on before so sent an IM via yahoo... about Crocs.. since you seem to be the guru on them  (yes, I am actually considering a pair). Is the Pearl color jus basically a shiny white? or have you seen them? (debating between Pink and Pearl as main colors)


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about...



Dont roll your eyes at me Mister! 



Sha said:


> Cait... didnt see your green dot on before so sent an IM via yahoo... about Crocs.. since you seem to be the guru on them  (yes, I am actually considering a pair). Is the Pearl color jus basically a shiny white? or have you seen them? (debating between Pink and Pearl as main colors)



I love crocs  Better than.. Oh wait family board
haha


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Cait... didnt see your green dot on before so sent an IM via yahoo... about Crocs.. since you seem to be the guru on them  (yes, I am actually considering a pair). Is the Pearl color jus basically a shiny white? or have you seen them? (debating between Pink and Pearl as main colors)



which style are you looking at?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> I love crocs  Better than.. Oh wait family board
> haha



Well, I know many of you here have them and love them.. and I have been talking to nurses that I have worked with lately....so I may take the plunge. The hospitals here want the ones with no holes in them though for safety (as does my job) so these would be for Disney time I guess


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> which style are you looking at?



Disney Beach (I guess the original ones)


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Disney Beach (I guess the original ones)



I want to say they are pretty much a flat white with a little bit of shine


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> LMAO... wow! didnt think Mason would get sent to the corner...



that's ok, I don't go to the corner anyway even when told.


----------



## Master Mason

katydidbug1 said:


> I want to say they are pretty much a flat white with a little bit of shine



They are not hospital white though, they have a bit more cream color in them.

Sha, also different styles run different sizes for some reason, and some of them are single sized and some are two sizes, ie 6-7 size the disney ones don't fit my feet worth a damn, but I have a couple of other pairs that fit great.  The biggest problem is they wear out fairly quickly on me, probably like 6 months, and then they get very slick if the ground is wet.  So be careful with that.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> So which one of you is going to hold my hair back while I am sick....and get me back to my room...cause I have the spins.....and that's before the rum....Its not that I don't like those rides....they don't like me....Vertigo is a awful thing...heights, speed, twisty turns....ok...getting dizzy just thinking about it.



I might be with you.  So I won't be able to hold your hair.




Carrieannew said:


> The whole thing is dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> seriously if you are not going to be supportive then I will find someone else to ride Space Mountain with.





tawasdave said:


> I hold hands...not bag/camera/water bottles...



Now wait a minute, Randy, I thought you were going to hold my hand for these rides.  What are you an octopus now?  



pjbeagle said:


> Just found this thread. I'm a single dad in Maryland. We're making our next trip to see Mickey and gang the first week in Aug. Any body else going?



Welcome PJ..  We're in the same state.  I live in Ft Washington, MD.  Can't join you in August, my next trip is in May and then again in December.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> that's ok, I don't go to the corner anyway even when told.



I am sorry again Did you say something Mason?


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> They are not hospital white though, they have a bit more cream color in them.
> 
> Sha, also different styles run different sizes for some reason, and some of them are single sized and some are two sizes, ie 6-7 size the disney ones don't fit my feet worth a damn, but I have a couple of other pairs that fit great.  The biggest problem is they wear out fairly quickly on me, probably like 6 months, and then they get very slick if the ground is wet.  So be careful with that.



Good to know... am not sure but I think there is a store here that has Disney Crocs. I may swing over there and check it out. If not, I can at least get a size idea. Fit is important. Found one site that had no tax, free S/H and they cost $37.95, but am still looking around.


----------



## Carrieannew

Its Dancin Banana time


2 Dancin Banana's for Gdad!!!!! 


  

      
(I think I got it right today)


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Now wait a minute, Randy, I thought you were going to hold my hand for these rides.  What are you an octopus now?




Um, last time I checked..I had TWO hands...HELLO...


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Its Dancin Banana time
> 
> 
> 2 Dancin Banana's for Gdad!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I think I got it right today)



What is GDad not talking to us any more and he's having you do the dirty work?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Its Dancin Banana time
> 
> (I think I got it right today)



Now that would be a first....


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> What is GDad not talking to us any more and he's having you do the dirty work?



 

Me do Gdad's dirty work? The horror


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Now that would be a first....



See if you get any dancing banana's when you get close.. 

Nope .. you dont get any!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> See if you get any dancing banana's when you get close..
> 
> Nope .. you dont get any!!!




16 days!!!                

See unlike Gdad..I can be handlin the dancin banana myself...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> 16 days!!!
> 
> See unlike Gdad..I can be handlin the dancin banana myself...lol


----------



## ttester9612

I've been out of the loop these last few days.  It sounds like I've been missing a lot in Chat.

Randy, does all these women know that you are holding hands with some many?    I can't wait to see this.    

and

Mason what did you do to go into the corner?  I never thought I would see that happen.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I've been out of the loop these last few days.  It sounds like I've been missing a lot in Chat.
> 
> Randy, does all these women know that you are holding hands with some many?    I can't wait to see this.




Yea well I am headed to the store today to buy a day planner...


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Yea well I am headed to the store today to buy a day planner...



Good idea, you'll need it for May.. 

BTW don't forget to add the 50's Prime Time for Fri, May 16.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Good idea, you'll need it for May..



TT do not egg him on!!!!! 

He thinks his little book will be full... when in reality... its all pencil and can be erased after comments like that. Ladies do not like that hehe


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT do not egg him on!!!!!
> 
> He thinks his little book will be full... when in reality... its all pencil and can be erased after comments like that. Ladies do not like that hehe



So true, his ego (head) is swollen  as it is.


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> So true, his head is swollen as it is.



 

TT FAMILY BOARD


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> FINALLY  a woman that admits to having selective hearing....



I know this was a couple pages back but I am still catching up. . .

Mason, selective hearing is what separates us from you guys. . .who actually choose not to hear anything at all. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I know this was a couple pages back but I am still catching up. . .
> 
> Mason, selective hearing is what separates us from you guys. . .who actually choose not to hear anything at all. . .



Word Sista!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT FAMILY BOARD




you're right, family board.   I should have used the word "EGO"  which I've edited my original post.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Word Sista!!!!!!!



Girl, ya know. . .lol.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Girl, ya know. . .lol.



Oh I know girlfriend

Oh No he did'nt *hand snap*


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so I am all over the May trip.  I got approved for my days off today and now I am about to make a ressie at, is it POP you all are staying at?  Now I just have to figure out which is cheaper, AAA discount or buying an Annual Pass and getting the passholder discount. . .With my August trip on the horizon it may be worth it to purchase said annual pass. . .just gotta go break out the calculator. . .lol.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, so I am all over the May trip.  I got approved for my days off today and now I am about to make a ressie at, is it POP you all are staying at?  Now I just have to figure out which is cheaper, AAA discount or buying an Annual Pass and getting the passholder discount. . .With my August trip on the horizon it may be worth it to purchase said annual pass. . .just gotta go break out the calculator. . .lol.




Yup most of us are Poppers. 

Carefull with the AP discount.. many were not able to get it just for the weekend. I am coming in Weds night through monday and was able too. Some got it by coming in Thurs-Monday. All depends. 

Also we have a Grand Gathering number that you will want to put on your reservation.. that is if you want to be near all the crazyness hehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Yup most of us are Poppers.
> 
> Carefull with the AP discount.. many were not able to get it just for the weekend. I am coming in Weds night through monday and was able too. Some got it by coming in Thurs-Monday. All depends.
> 
> Also we have a Grand Gathering number that you will want to put on your reservation.. that is if you want to be near all the crazyness hehe



Of course I want to be near the craziness. . .lol.  Thanks!  I got a room on hold with the AP discount right now so I know I got it from the 14th through the 19th. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course I want to be near the craziness. . .lol.  Thanks!  I got a room on hold with the AP discount right now so I know I got it from the 14th through the 19th. . .



Woohoo those are my dates!!!! Rockin


----------



## Master Mason

Sha said:


> Good to know... am not sure but I think there is a store here that has Disney Crocs. I may swing over there and check it out. If not, I can at least get a size idea. Fit is important. Found one site that had no tax, free S/H and they cost $37.95, but am still looking around.



Pretty sure there is, they are about 90 minutes away from what you said....

That's just about what they cost from croc's direct I believe.


----------



## Master Mason

ttester9612 said:


> I've been out of the loop these last few days.  It sounds like I've been missing a lot in Chat.
> 
> Randy, does all these women know that you are holding hands with some many?    I can't wait to see this.
> 
> and
> 
> Mason what did you do to go into the corner?  I never thought I would see that happen.



Carrie admited to having selective hearing....  And I pointed out that I had finally seen a woman admit to it.... she somehow took offense apparently


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> Carrie admited to having selective hearing....  And I pointed out that I had finally seen a woman admit to it.... she somehow took offense apparently



I like to think of my selective hearing as part of my charm thank you very much


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Pretty sure there is, they are about 90 minutes away from what you said....
> 
> That's just about what they cost from croc's direct I believe.



That is very true.... but there is some even closer it appears for $34.99 plus tax (7 miles away) so I can go and look at least


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> I know this was a couple pages back but I am still catching up. . .
> 
> Mason, selective hearing is what separates us from you guys. . .who actually choose not to hear anything at all. . .



I'll not argue that, but guys will admit that they don't listen, and that's another major difference.


----------



## Sha

Darcy glad you can join us!


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> I like to think of my selective hearing as part of my charm thank you very much


I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, was just impressed that you admitted it.


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> I wasn't saying it was a bad thing, was just impressed that you admitted it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I'll not argue that, but guys will admit that they don't listen, and that's another major difference.



I'll gladly admit to selective hearing, random off the wall headaches, and empty closet syndromes. . .there are a few others but not sure if I want to admit to those yet. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Darcy glad you can join us!



Thanks girl. . .can't wait. Its been a while since I have had an Adult Disney trip.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll gladly admit to selective hearing, random off the wall headaches, and empty closet syndromes. . .there are a few others but not sure if I want to admit to those yet. . .lol



LMAO sounds like a few other nurses I know!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, so this is my last night of a seven night stretch of 12 hour shifts so after tonight I'll be able to join ya'all in chat again.  I have been working a lot because we are short staffed (as are most hospitals) and this is our busy time of year since all the snowbirds fly west in the winter. . .


----------



## Sha

Well I guess I need to think about packing for my trip to wdw... laundry is going and I just need a packing list??? hmmmm dont know anyone who does that


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Well I guess I need to think about packing for my trip to wdw... laundry is going and I just need a packing list??? hmmmm dont know anyone who does that



Funny....just for that you are on your own!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Funny....just for that you are on your own!!!



If i throw and temper tantrum and say I want to go to disney this weekend too can I go? I do a great puppy dog face


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> LMAO sounds like a few other nurses I know!



Hon, these were mine way before nursing. . .it just took nursing to help me admit it. . .lol (ya know, that Psych nursing section. . .lol)

By the way, just completed and paid for AP ressies at POP.  They are available if anyone needs to re-book to get the AP rate.  The savings for me is awesome. . .nearly $200, which totally covers the cost of the difference between a 10 day park hopper with water park and non-expiring ticket in august plus a 5 day ticket in May. . .YAY ME. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Hon, these were mine way before nursing. . .it just took nursing to help me admit it. . .lol (ya know, that Psych nursing section. . .lol)
> 
> By the way, just completed and paid for AP ressies at POP.  They are available if anyone needs to re-book to get the AP rate.  The savings for me is awesome. . .nearly $200, which totally covers the cost of the difference between a 10 day park hopper with water park and non-expiring ticket in august plus a 5 day ticket in May. . .YAY ME. . .



Please tell me ya'll are busy and this thread is still alive and kicking. . .I gotta go to bed soon and I posted more than 20 minutes ago and NO ONE has posted anything since. . .I must repeat after myself three times. . .I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER. . .okay, I almost believe that now. . .lol.

Time to go add another ticker to my siggy. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Please tell me ya'll are busy and this thread is still alive and kicking. . .I gotta go to bed soon and I posted more than 20 minutes ago and NO ONE has posted anything since. . .I must repeat after myself three times. . .I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER. . .okay, I almost believe that now. . .lol.
> 
> Time to go add another ticker to my siggy. . .



THREAD KILLER


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Please tell me ya'll are busy and this thread is still alive and kicking. . .I gotta go to bed soon and I posted more than 20 minutes ago and NO ONE has posted anything since. . .I must repeat after myself three times. . .I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER. . .okay, I almost believe that now. . .lol.
> 
> Time to go add another ticker to my siggy. . .



LOL... I can definitely say I am multitasking.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> THREAD KILLER



Oh sweetie, you have NO idea. . .I am GOOD at this. . .that is my biggest worry. . .lol(not really but it always sounds so good. . .lol)


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> LMAO... wow! didnt think Mason would get sent to the corner...



  well i dunno Sha I have seen a few of these types of comments coming from him so................................... I think Randy has been bringing out the worst in everyone, and should set a better example...  (there Mason you have an excuse....lol)


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good idea, you'll need it for May..
> 
> BTW don't forget to add the 50's Prime Time for Fri, May 16.



Yuppers...I have that on the agenda...thanks...


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> LMAO sounds like a few other nurses I know!




Now come on Sha.....RNs rule didnt you know that 
Angy,RN


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> well i dunno Sha I have seen a few of these types of comments coming from him so................................... I think Randy has been bringing out the worst in everyone, and should set a better example...  (there Mason you have an excuse....lol)




MOI?        

Ya could knock me over with a feather...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Hon, these were mine way before nursing. . .it just took nursing to help me admit it. . .lol (ya know, that Psych nursing section. . .lol)
> 
> By the way, just completed and paid for AP ressies at POP.  They are available if anyone needs to re-book to get the AP rate.  The savings for me is awesome. . .nearly $200, which totally covers the cost of the difference between a 10 day park hopper with water park and non-expiring ticket in august plus a 5 day ticket in May. . .YAY ME. . .



YAY!! Darcy...cya there


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yuppers...I have that on the agenda...thanks...



AGENDA...ha...I think you should just fill us ALL in on your agenda


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> MOI?
> 
> Ya could knock me over with a feather...





feathers...hmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... they have uses


----------



## acm563

CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Randy is stalking me........


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy I LOVE the sign!  I couldn't open the one you sent me last night but now i can see it!  Adorable



Thanks Cindy...


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> that's ok, I don't go to the corner anyway even when told.




ahhhh...a man after my own heart.... doesnt do what he is told.... 
sppppuuunnnkkkyyyyyyy.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Can't wait to meet you either Angy. . .Man, I am sooooo looking forward to adding more names to my "friends" database. . .lol.  Hey, I don't really have one but I do have LOTS of friends. . .and I love adding people that live all over the US and other countries. . .gives me lots of places to visit and then later hang out for a drink or two. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Can't wait to meet you either Angy. . .Man, I am sooooo looking forward to adding more names to my "friends" database. . .lol.  Hey, I don't really have one but I do have LOTS of friends. . .and I love adding people that live all over the US and other countries. . .gives me lots of places to visit and then later hang out for a drink or two. . .lol.



Sounds like a plan and I am coming out to Vegas this fall


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> CARRIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I think Randy is stalking me........



Angy remember yesterday. I told you he was a stalker and you didnt believe me!!!


----------



## Master Mason

I am currently planning on being in Anahiem a couple of days next week, and a couple the week after.  My boy's have 2 different weeks that they are off for easter break, so I'll make the supream sacrafice and go with both of them on the weeks they are off.


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Angy remember yesterday. I told you he was a stalker and you didnt believe me!!!




See she is becoming the girl in the youtube video Randy...


----------



## tawasdave

Master Mason said:


> I am currently planning on being in Anahiem a couple of days next week, and a couple the week after.  My boy's have 2 different weeks that they are off for easter break, so I'll make the supream sacrafice and go with both of them on the weeks they are off.




What a guy...how do you do it?


----------



## acm563

To my fellow DIS-members, I'll meet you in May
We'll laugh and have fun, we are just there to play.

With Carries quick wit so sharp and so true
And Sha looking for CROCs, in red white or blue.

There's Cait and there's Darcy and quite a few more
We're adding them up, but who's keeping score

There's dinners to plan and places to go
But lets not get too structured, just go with the flow

And TT is working to get everything together
And those now in Fl, keep teasing us with weather

I'm not much of a poet and I'm quite drama free
I'm just her friend and his friend, I'm ANGY, thats me.......


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Sounds like a plan and I am coming out to Vegas this fall




If I am still in Vegas this fall, we must get together. . .after all, who can show you backstage Vegas. . .lol.  If I go back to So Cal, then look me up anyway. . .I'll still know my way around. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> See she is becoming the girl in the youtube video Randy...



Darn I wish I looked that hot


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Angy remember yesterday. I told you he was a stalker and you didnt believe me!!!




Moi? stalk?..No way...let me see if I can get this right...if someone does not want to be with me then I don't want to be with them...

How was that?


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> I am currently planning on being in Anahiem a couple of days next week, and a couple the week after.  My boy's have 2 different weeks that they are off for easter break, so I'll make the supream sacrafice and go with both of them on the weeks they are off.



am sure you will have good times both trips Mason. Are you leaving the camera again?


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> See she is becoming the girl in the youtube video Randy...



    
WHO, ME???? To steal Carrie and Randy's line...I am INNOCENT...my name even proves it...~Angela=Angelic


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I am currently planning on being in Anahiem a couple of days next week, and a couple the week after.  My boy's have 2 different weeks that they are off for easter break, so I'll make the supream sacrafice and go with both of them on the weeks they are off.



Might be in Anaheim on Saturday with my boy. . .not sure. . .still working on the details, however, if you are there, we could say hi. . .even in passing. . .but I would still surpass you in number of days at the "land". . .Luv ya. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy remember yesterday. I told you he was a stalker and you didnt believe me!!!



Darn, I should have listened....(heheheeh, yet again another proof of females with selective hearing)


----------



## Master Mason

Weekend is out for me, this weekend the younger one is going to the prom with the olderone's future sister in law... 

The following week is Easter Weekend.  And I think the kids are at their mom's.  We are so far off the schedule at this point, that I think there really isn't a schedule anymore.

As for the days there, I'm doing pretty damn good when you concider it is a 5 hour drive to get there.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Thank you all for providing me with entertainment   today while I am at work by myself and board to death.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Moi? stalk?..No way...let me see if I can get this right...if someone does not want to be with me then I don't want to be with them...
> 
> How was that?



LINE STEALER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    i still wuvs ya baby....


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Thank you all for providing me with entertainment   today while I am at work by myself and board to death.



and btw...what a nice name...(heheh I am Angela Charlene) and yes , going too fast to keep up...I must get some work done.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Weekend is out for me, this weekend the younger one is going to the prom with the olderone's future sister in law...
> 
> The following week is Easter Weekend.  And I think the kids are at their mom's.  We are so far off the schedule at this point, that I think there really isn't a schedule anymore.
> 
> As for the days there, I'm doing pretty damn good when you concider it is a 5 hour drive to get there.



Dude, it is 4.5 hrs to pick up my son and another 1.5 to the "land" so I hear ya. . .my son has the week after Easter off.  Dang, if we are to meet and become DFF (Disney Friends Forever. . . we are going to have to plan better than this. . .lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Dude, it is 4.5 hrs to pick up my son and another 1.5 to the "land" so I hear ya. . .my son has the week after Easter off.  Dang, if we are to meet and become DFF (Disney Friends Forever. . . we are going to have to plan better than this. . .lol)



IDK my DFF Darcy


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay all. . .time for sleep. . .gotta work tonight and will only get 5 hours of sleep. . .oh well.  It is almost my birthday. . .

So on Friday, I expect all of you to wish me a happy (she's an old gal) birthday. . .luv ya. . .


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Dude, it is 4.5 hrs to pick up my son and another 1.5 to the "land" so I hear ya. . .my son has the week after Easter off.  Dang, if we are to meet and become DFF (Disney Friends Forever. . . we are going to have to plan better than this. . .lol)


That's when the younger one is off, so we will be heading down that week and of course they have games scheduled on Tues and Thrus of that week.  So have to decide if I want to do Friday and Sat the 28 and 29 or if he will just miss one of the games.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay all. . .time for sleep. . .gotta work tonight and will only get 5 hours of sleep. . .oh well.  It is almost my birthday. . .
> 
> So on Friday, I expect all of you to wish me a happy (she's an old gal) birthday. . .luv ya. . .



I will leave u an awesome comment on myspace...(if I can get it to cooperate friday)
Fun talking with u


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay all. . .time for sleep. . .gotta work tonight and will only get 5 hours of sleep. . .oh well.  It is almost my birthday. . .
> 
> So on Friday, I expect all of you to wish me a happy (she's an old gal) birthday. . .luv ya. . .


That's one week before my oldest's bday.


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> I am currently planning on being in Anahiem a couple of days next week, and a couple the week after.  My boy's have 2 different weeks that they are off for easter break, so I'll make the supream sacrafice and go with both of them on the weeks they are off.



Hey MM - When will you be there next week?  We'll be there on Friday March 21.   Would be great to run into you! 

I am going to PHX tonight to visit my daughter for a couple of days and then will go to LA next Wed. and at DL on Friday.


----------



## Master Mason

CoMickey said:


> Hey MM - When will you be there next week?  We'll be there on Friday March 21.   Would be great to run into you!
> 
> I am going to PHX tonight to visit my daughter for a couple of days and then will go to LA next Wed. and at DL on Friday.



I am not sure yet, my son was supposed to let me know what days worked for him.  That is his Birthday, so not sure if he wants to spend his bday at Disneyland or not.


----------



## CoMickey

nurse.darcy said:


> Might be in Anaheim on Saturday with my boy. . .not sure. . .still working on the details, however, if you are there, we could say hi. . .even in passing. . .but I would still surpass you in number of days at the "land". . .Luv ya. . .lol



Hi Darcy - If your plans change and you'll be there a day earlier maybe we could say hello.  I'll be at DL on Fri.  

We'll be in Las Vegas but camping someplace called Red Rocks the following weekend for a climbing event (no I am not a rock climber but will be perfectly happy to tag along) and we'll be spending one night in Las Vegas on Sunday before I fly back to CO and he drives back to LA.  

Also when you lived in CA what part?  Mr. CA lives in Ventura County.  I don't know my geography of the LA area very well but I did go to college in Long Beach and have now spend a lot of time in the LA area since last July...I'm learning


----------



## CoMickey

Master Mason said:


> I am not sure yet, my son was supposed to let me know what days worked for him.  That is his Birthday, so not sure if he wants to spend his bday at Disneyland or not.



Cool!  Early Birthday wishes to your son.


----------



## CinRell

what's everyone's myspace names?


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> what's everyone's myspace names?




What is myspace?  Wouldn't that be my house?  You want my house address?  No way...Carrie might come and beat me up...and I am sooooooooooo nice to her....


----------



## NJGuy3

hhhmmm....there's an idea. Think you already know mine Cinrell...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> what's everyone's myspace names?



hey Cindy...I am Passionate For Life on myspace and you can access it thru my email addy you have... and we dont allow "certain " ppl to own a myspace..lol...their AGENDA book is too full as it is and their "ego" is too swollen already


----------



## CinRell

and men with swollen "egos" are dangerous!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> What is myspace?  Wouldn't that be my house?  You want my house address?  No way...Carrie might come and beat me up...and I am sooooooooooo nice to her....



Hey brat...lol...while I was out I bought you a little something to help you keep all your women straight.... As someone said previously I would use pencil if I were you, as we are so changeable ya know.... 







and Ahem....ya know where we agreed my name will go....


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> and men with swollen "egos" are dangerous!




Yea I know...thank goodness your not talkin about Moi


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> and men with swollen "egos" are dangerous!



No.......MALES...with swollen egos are dangerous...Men with swollen egos are...........................................


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> what's everyone's myspace names?





NJGuy3 said:


> hhhmmm....there's an idea. Think you already know mine Cinrell...



I dont know what mine is hehe. But if you get to acm's I am listed in her friends or darcy's. 

Maybe mine is carrieannew... hmmm maybe its something else. I know my url is dreamsofdisney


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea I know...thank goodness your not talkin about Moi



well I am glad you can admit u fall into the MALE category


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What is myspace?  Wouldn't that be my house?  You want my house address?  No way...Carrie might come and beat me up...and I am sooooooooooo nice to her....



Randy Randy Randy

nice? Someone needs to look up the meaning. Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I dont know what mine is hehe. But if you get to acm's I am listed in her friends or darcy's.
> 
> Maybe mine is carrieannew... hmmm maybe its something else. I know my url is dreamsofdisney



ehheh thats funny Carrie, ya know I am not certain what your myspace name is either.....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Randy Randy Randy
> 
> nice? Someone needs to look up the meaning. Thats all I have to say about that.



Carrie, have u ever noticed how into slapping and beating up and getting out the whip Randy is..... That might be something to take into consideration ...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Carrie, have u ever noticed how into slapping and beating up and getting out the whip Randy is..... That might be something to take into consideration ...



Please..please..please...keep your excitement to a reasonable level...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ehheh thats funny Carrie, ya know I am not certain what your myspace name is either.....



Oh and to boot I think I joined a myspace canada one haha


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie, have u ever noticed how into slapping and beating up and getting out the whip Randy is..... That might be something to take into consideration ...



Just saying you always wanna check behind his back before entering a dark room with him

no thats not experience completely talking


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Just saying you always wanna check behind his back before entering a dark room with him
> 
> no thats not experience completely talking



Forewarned is forearmed.....hehehe LIGHTS on only Randy....


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Well I guess I need to think about packing for my trip to wdw... *laundry is going* and I just need a packing list??? hmmmm dont know anyone who does that



Just make sure that the power stays on until your laundry is finished.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Please..please..please...keep your excitement to a reasonable level...


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> No.......MALES...with swollen egos are dangerous...Men with swollen egos are...........................................


Boys with swollen anythings are scary


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Please tell me ya'll are busy and this thread is still alive and kicking. . .I gotta go to bed soon and I posted more than 20 minutes ago and NO ONE has posted anything since. . .I must repeat after myself three times. . .I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER, I AM NOT A THREAD KILLER. . .okay, I almost believe that now. . .lol.
> 
> Time to go add another ticker to my siggy. . .



Sorry I was in a meeting from 12 pm to 4 pm..  Just got back to my desk.


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Boys with swollen anythings are scary




Ummmmmmmmmm.........never mind...


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> Ummmmmmmmmm.........never mind...



  they do.

Carrie I added you


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> they do.
> 
> Carrie I added you


----------



## Master Mason

Carrieannew said:


> Randy Randy Randy
> 
> nice? Someone needs to look up the meaning. Thats all I have to say about that.





			
				Marion Webester online said:
			
		

> Main Entry: nice
> Pronunciation: \ˈnīs\
> Function: adjective
> Inflected Form(s): nic·er; nic·est
> Etymology: Middle English, foolish, wanton, from Anglo-French, silly, simple, from Latin nescius ignorant, from nescire not to know  more at nescience
> Date: 14th century
> 1obsolete a: wanton, dissolute b: coy, reticent
> 2 a: showing fastidious or finicky tastes : particular <too nice a palate to enjoy junk food> b: exacting in requirements or standards : punctilious <a nice code of honor>
> 3: possessing, marked by, or demanding great or excessive precision and delicacy <nice measurements>
> 4obsolete : trivial
> 5:  Randy
> 6 a: pleasing, agreeable <a nice time> <a nice person> b: well-executed <nice shot> c: appropriate, fitting <not a nice word for a formal occasion>
> 7 a: socially acceptable : well-bred <from a nice family> b: virtuous, respectable <was taught that nice girls don't do that>
> 8: polite, kind <that's nice of you to say>
> synonyms see correct
>  nice adverb
>  nice·ly adverb
>  nice·ness noun



There you go


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Just make sure that the power stays on until your laundry is finished.



not a problem here as laundry is practically done and what isnt dry will be hung up anyways to air dry.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> There you go





      

Hmmm looks like someone has added to the dictionary just a wee bit....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Hmmm looks like someone has added to the dictionary just a wee bit....



Looks about right to me...


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Marion Webester online
> Main Entry: nice
> Pronunciation: \ˈnīs\
> Function: adjective
> Inflected Form(s): nic·er; nic·est
> Etymology: Middle English, foolish, wanton, from Anglo-French, silly, simple, from Latin nescius ignorant, from nescire not to know  more at nescience
> Date: 14th century
> 1obsolete a: wanton, dissolute b: coy, reticent
> 2 a: showing fastidious or finicky tastes : particular <too nice a palate to enjoy junk food> b: exacting in requirements or standards : punctilious <a nice code of honor>
> 3: possessing, marked by, or demanding great or excessive precision and delicacy <nice measurements>
> 4obsolete : trivial
> 5: Randy
> 6 a: pleasing, agreeable <a nice time> <a nice person> b: well-executed <nice shot> c: appropriate, fitting <not a nice word for a formal occasion>
> 7 a: socially acceptable : well-bred <from a nice family> b: virtuous, respectable <was taught that nice girls don't do that>
> 8: polite, kind <that's nice of you to say>
> synonyms see correct
>  nice adverb
>  nice·ly adverb
>  nice·ness noun
> 
> There you go



LOL... sees it there in writing!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> LOL... sees it there in writing!



Well dont believe everything ya read or SEE


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> they do.
> 
> Carrie I added you



Just accepted your request

Is that guy in your photos your boyfriend? I saw it listed you as in a relationship


----------



## acm563

ANGELA*
ANGELA means messenger
An ANGEL from above
ANGELICA means angel, too
Full of kindness, warmth, and love.

ANGIE*
ANGIE is an ANGEL
An ANGEL sent from Heaven
And if you meet an ANGIE
You will be blessed seven times
7x7x7.


----------



## CinRell

Yup that's my bf and yup I'm in a relationship.. have mentioned in a few times on dismates chat... 

It's ok to still post here right?

Though from how things are going might be "single" soon 

As Angy and NJ know my nightly chats are what is keeping me sane about now


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> Yup that's my bf and yup I'm in a relationship.. have mentioned in a few times on dismates chat...
> 
> It's ok to still post here right?
> 
> Though from how things are going might be "single" soon
> 
> As Angy and NJ know my nightly chats are what is keeping me sane about now



You can post whereever you like. I am just nosey thats all hehe


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Yup that's my bf and yup I'm in a relationship.. have mentioned in a few times on dismates chat...
> 
> It's ok to still post here right?
> 
> Though from how things are going might be "single" soon
> 
> As Angy and NJ know my nightly chats are what is keeping me sane about now




Well keep on chatting my dear.. and post on this thread no matter what ur status is ...single or  otherwise


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ANGELA*
> ANGELA means messenger
> An ANGEL from above
> ANGELICA means angel, too
> Full of kindness, warmth, and love.
> 
> ANGIE*
> ANGIE is an ANGEL
> An ANGEL sent from Heaven
> And if you meet an ANGIE
> You will be blessed seven times
> 7x7x7.



Um...ya know..I really should say something....let me see....um...well...um..




something


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well keep on chatting my dear.. and post on this thread no matter what ur status is ...single or  otherwise



Randy will you be my otherwise????


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um...ya know..I really should say something....let me see....um...well...um..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> something



Speechless.....just the way I like ya...... ('cept for later) and stop being a TROUBLE MAKER


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Randy will you be my otherwise????



ehheh...he is definitly something OTHER than WISE.....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Well keep on chatting my dear.. and post on this thread no matter what ur status is ...single or  otherwise



**hugs** Love you angy!

And carrie no prob... ask anything. I'm pretty open. Without getting into too much detail, I have a gut feeling I may be getting nudged into singlehood again.

Which is fine... I aspire to be a crazy old cat lady anyway


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> **hugs** Love you angy!
> 
> And carrie no prob... ask anything. I'm pretty open. Without getting into too much detail, I have a gut feeling I may be getting nudged into singlehood again.
> 
> Which is fine... I aspire to be a crazy old cat lady anyway



and hey Cin..look at it this way you can come and add more fuel to the single fire....Randy is always taking names to add to his list..... I mean think about that name and what IT means.....


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy will you be my otherwise????




Ya know..there is so much I could say about this..but discretion being the better part of valor....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> and hey Cin..look at it this way you can come and add more fuel to the single fire....Randy is always taking names to add to his list..... I mean think about that name and what IT means.....



are you saying I need to get... ahem... (familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard)




Tickled or somethin???


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> are you saying I need to get... ahem... (familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tickled or somethin???





lmaorof


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Which is fine... I aspire to be a crazy old cat lady anyway





No get a dog, we have enough crazy cat women already


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> what's everyone's myspace names?



ummm  Gregg just like everywhere else


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> **hugs** Love you angy!
> 
> And carrie no prob... ask anything. I'm pretty open. Without getting into too much detail, I have a gut feeling I may be getting nudged into singlehood again.
> 
> Which is fine... I aspire to be a crazy old cat lady anyway




Hey Cin, speaking of crazy cat ladies did u c this myspace video???


http://www.myspace.com/specialdelivery


----------



## goofydadof3

tawasdave said:


> 16 days!!!
> 
> See unlike Gdad..I can be handlin the dancin banana myself...lol




I prefer others to handle my danci..oh never mind


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ya know..there is so much I could say about this..but discretion being the better part of valor....



Oh dont worry Randy I wont tell anyone your my otherwise.. It will be our little secret.


----------



## cdn ears

Kimmielee said:


> Vertigo is a great movie with James Stewart...  I just watched it a few days ago!
> 
> Oh... wait... that's not what you mean...  Ok... I understand.  I can't do the teacups without spewing chunks because of the spins... I don't have the same reaction on the big rides since it's not "constant".
> 
> How are you feeling today?  Both jobs yesterday?



Hmmmm, obviously you don't chew your food very well if you are spewing "chunks"!!!  



Carrieannew said:


> If i throw and temper tantrum and say I want to go to disney this weekend too can I go? I do a great puppy dog face



.....and the breed is???


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> .....and the breed is???



So funny you are 

Id like to think of it as just cute and adorable. Thanks though


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> what's everyone's myspace names?



I don't have a "myspace" and won't have time to keep it up-to-date.


----------



## ttester9612

goofydadof3 said:


> I prefer others to handle my danci..oh never mind



Hey GDad, are you packed?  Don't wait until the last minute.


----------



## tawasdave

What the heck is this..almost 9 am and no posting yet..WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> What the heck is this..almost 9 am and no posting yet..WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!



I tried to sign in earlier and I think the boards were down.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> What the heck is this..almost 9 am and no posting yet..WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!



Excused me. I've been awake since 4:30 AM and working.  Some one has to make a living around here.


----------



## Carrieannew

Happy 1 day dancin banana Gdad!!!


 

So jealous. Wish I was going this weekend.


----------



## disneyfanx3

tawasdave said:


> What the heck is this..almost 9 am and no posting yet..WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!



I have been awake - but some of us have kids to tend to  





Carrieannew said:


> Happy 1 day dancin banana Gdad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous. Wish I was going this weekend.



I wish I was going too - my son pulled out hte disney book yesterday and has me really wanting to go


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Hey Cin, speaking of crazy cat ladies did u c this myspace video???
> 
> 
> http://www.myspace.com/specialdelivery




LOL!!!!!!!


I'm a dog AND cat lady, Mason.... I rescue dogs but like cats


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Happy 1 day dancin banana Gdad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So jealous. Wish I was going this weekend.



Where are my bananas...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Where are my bananas...



I am sorry... I could have sworn you said yesterday that you didnt need someone else to do your banana countdown... Let me find that post


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> 16 days!!!
> 
> See unlike Gdad..I can be handlin the dancin banana myself...lol



Oh look yes... your good you said.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I am sorry... I could have sworn you said yesterday that you didnt need someone else to do your banana countdown... Let me find that post




But if you cared...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> But if you cared...



Oh I care. But I think you can handle your banana yourself.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Oh look yes... your good you said.



Well yes, I am..but what does that have to do with my dancin bananas?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Well yes, I am..but what does that have to do with my dancin bananas?



I can only handle one banana countdown at a time. i am not that good.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> What the heck is this..almost 9 am and no posting yet..WAKE UP PEOPLE!!!



Awww poor thing all alone this morning...


----------



## acm563

And good morning ( or afternoon as it now is) Carrie


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> LOL!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> I'm a dog AND cat lady, Mason.... I rescue dogs but like cats



Hey Cin...I rescue "dogs" too ...lol(the 2 legged kind) but love my Meowey.... at least HE misses me when I am gone


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> And good morning ( or afternoon as it now is) Carrie



Hey Angy!!! Good half day over hehe

Is it 5 yet.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am finally home after 7 12 hour shifts in a row. . .I am starting to get caught up here and am very disappointed that after I went to work you all only managed to put together ONE page of new stuff. . .get real people. . .my cat is more entertaining. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am finally home after 7 12 hour shifts in a row. . .I am starting to get caught up here and am very disappointed that after I went to work you all only managed to put together ONE page of new stuff. . .get real people. . .my cat is more entertaining. . .lol.




Well Darcy, I am trying to be nice and stay out of mischief today... Dont want to  or rock the 
 so I have been sitting here working minding my own business and    so how ya doin?????


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Well Darcy, I am trying to be nice and stay out of mischief today... Dont want to  or rock the
> so I have been sitting here working minding my own business and    so how ya doin?????



Well, since it is my "night", I am having a glass of wine, chatting on yahoo with an old friend and basically winding down from 7 LOOOOOOOONG 12 hr shifts.  Tomorrow I must make the LONG trek to go see my son (and on my birthday no less), but for now, I will just relax and savor the moment. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, since it is my "night", I am having a glass of wine, chatting on yahoo with an old friend and basically winding down from 7 LOOOOOOOONG 12 hr shifts.  Tomorrow I must make the LONG trek to go see my son (and on my birthday no less), but for now, I will just relax and savor the moment. . .




Do I ever remember those shifts except ours were 16 hr shifts... Too many years of that. There are days, like today when I miss it and wonder why am I putting myself thru the stress of the job I have now when I was making 3 times as much as an RN...then I stop and remember I get the luxury of a satellite office, I come and go as I please and go work sitting on the beach at the condo in Myrtle all summer if that is what I chose and if I were still working as an RN I couldnt do that....so then I have another drink and all is well.... 
...and dont be offended if I post ur Happy Bday today cause I might forget it tomorrow...

(((HUGS))) and looking fwd to meeting in May


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> And good morning ( or afternoon as it now is) Carrie



Oh sure..say hello to Carrie...what about me?


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..say hello to Carrie...what about me?



Randy, I am sure it was an oversight. . .or selective conversationing?  (sort of like selective hearing but , well, you get the pic. . .)


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Randy, I am sure it was an oversight. . .or selective conversationing?  (sort of like selective hearing but , well, you get the pic. . .)



Thank you ... I think you have it correctly


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh sure..say hello to Carrie...what about me?



Actually I am still trying to find the time to make your sign that says Randy....you've been a bad boy.....................





....go to the corner..................



what??????????? di u think i was gonna say go to my room


----------



## acm563

and btw..i have to go in a few again , it has been a long day...conf calls and another one at 3 with a webinar training for some of my people....so much fun


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Actually I am still trying to find the time to make your sign that says Randy....you've been a bad boy.....................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....go to the corner..................
> 
> 
> 
> what??????????? di u think i was gonna say go to my room




So I have to go to the corner in your room?


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am finally home after 7 12 hour shifts in a row. . .I am starting to get caught up here and am very disappointed that after I went to work you all only managed to put together ONE page of new stuff. . .get real people. . .my cat is more entertaining. . .lol.



OMG its my DFF Darcy!!!! What up sista!!!


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Randy, I am sure it was an oversight. . .or selective conversationing?  (sort of like selective hearing but , well, you get the pic. . .)




Oversight my kiester...she is just not very nice to me....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> So I have to go to the corner in your room?



Randy. Are we breaking up? Or are you just cheating on me? 

Stupid boys 


hahahahaha  

Sorry its been so long since I pretend broke up with someone. Ahh the good ole days


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> OMG its my DFF Darcy!!!! What up sista!!!



Not much Sista, just hanging after a VERY LONG STRETCH at work. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Oversight my kiester...she is just not very nice to me....



I am sure you will get over it. . .you are a guy after all. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Not much Sista, just hanging after a VERY LONG STRETCH at work. . .



I hear ya!

Tomorrow is my long day. Both jobs. Working 8:30 - 5:00 at first and then 6-11 at other. Blah


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I hear ya!
> 
> Tomorrow is my long day. Both jobs. Working 8:30 - 5:00 at first and then 6-11 at other. Blah




OUCH. . .and on my BIRTHDAY no less. . .didn't you tell your "boss" that my birthday is a "national" holiday?


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> OUCH. . .and on my BIRTHDAY no less. . .didn't you tell your "boss" that my birthday is a "national" holiday?



Actually I did. And this is the responce I got  
How rude. Some people just dont understand. 

I will make sure that I have a drink or 2 or 3 for you when I hit the bar tomorrow night after second job.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Actually I did. And this is the responce I got
> How rude. Some people just dont understand.
> 
> I will make sure that I have a drink or 2 or 3 for you when I hit the bar tomorrow night after second job.



BEAUTIFUL. . .that will make my day PERFECT. . .knowing there is someone else in the world drinking my health (or just using me as an excuse to have another drink. . .dang that Irish in me is talking again. . .lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> BEAUTIFUL. . .that will make my day PERFECT. . .knowing there is someone else in the world drinking my health (or just using me as an excuse to have another drink. . .dang that Irish in me is talking again. . .lol)



 

Nope I will have a special drink in your honor. Whats your favorite drink?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Randy. Are we breaking up? Or are you just cheating on me?
> 
> Stupid boys
> 
> 
> hahahahaha
> 
> Sorry its been so long since I pretend broke up with someone. Ahh the good ole days



Oh baby...why on earth would I EVER break up with you?  I know where my bread is buttered....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Nope I will have a special drink in your honor. Whats your favorite drink?



Either a glass of nice red wine (merlot, cabernet, etc) or ANYTHING with Vodka. . .(dirty vodka martini, vodka tonic, bloody mary, bloody cesaer, vodka rockstar, vodka on the rocks with lime twist. . .I think you get the picture. . .)


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby...why on earth would I EVER break up with you?  I know where my bread is buttered....



LOL, you two just crack me up. . .just perfectly silly enough to make me laugh. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Did ya'all go into private conversation over the breakup or something?. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Did ya'all go into private conversation over the breakup or something?. . .




Sorry..I actually have work to do today...can you imagine..I hate it when that happens...almost as much as when Carrie gets mad at me...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Sorry..I actually have work to do today...can you imagine..I hate it when that happens...almost as much as when Carrie gets mad at me...



I sometimes forget people actually NORMALLY work during the day. . .its that freaking 7p.m. to 7:30 a.m. shift that'll get ya everytime. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .I am going to go lay down for a bit and close my eyes. . .I'll talk to everyone when I FINALLY wake up. . .lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby...why on earth would I EVER break up with you?  I know where my bread is buttered....



     yes the right side, the left side, front side, back side, up , down.... by whomever, whenever... the more the merrier


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> yes the right side, the left side, front side, back side, up , down.... by whomever, whenever... the more the merrier



you say that like it is a bad thing or something


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> So I have to go to the corner in your room?



...oh gee now ya want the corner too....is that where u r hiding the hadncuffs ?


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> you say that like it is a bad thing or something



who ?? Me???? gee my feelings r hurt now I always liked the idea of a male harem so why would I be offended by yalls female harems...hehehe..

I have this theory about this island....ruled by women.....heheheheh


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh baby...why on earth would I EVER break up with you?  I know where my bread is buttered....



Honestly randy.. ya havent been butterin my bread good enough. its one of the reasons we need to breakup.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Honestly randy.. ya havent been butterin my bread good enough. its one of the reasons we need to breakup.



...gee Carrie, here hes been telling me how ggggoooodddd he is... 
I guess you dispelled that MYTH


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...gee Carrie, here hes been telling me how ggggoooodddd he is...
> I guess you dispelled that MYTH


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ...oh gee now ya want the corner too....is that where u r hiding the hadncuffs ?




Nope...see...right out in plain sight...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Nope...see...right out in plain sight...



...ohhhh....bbbaaaabbbbyyyy


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Honestly randy.. ya havent been butterin my bread good enough. its one of the reasons we need to breakup.




OH please...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Life will not go on...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> OH please...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Life will not go on...



Well... I do like the make up relations. I can reconsider.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> OH please...NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO...Life will not go on...




Thats Randy saying Im not worthy, I'm not worthy..... better take him back... ya cant beat eternal worship


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Well... I do like the make up relations. I can reconsider.



Oh thank you ..thank you...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh thank you ..thank you...



Maybe the third times the charm with you. Hehe I swear I have broken up with you before.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Finally awake and getting going around here. . .

Man, go to sleep for a few hours and friends break up and get back together. . .stuff happens WAY too fast. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Finally awake and getting going around here. . .
> 
> Man, go to sleep for a few hours and friends break up and get back together. . .stuff happens WAY too fast. . .lol



  didnt ya know thats what happens when you're "lookin for love in all the wrong places, lookin for love in too many faces"...or however it was that song went...heheheheehehh.......


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> didnt ya know thats what happens when you're "lookin for love in all the wrong places, lookin for love in too many faces"...or however it was that song went...heheheheehehh.......



ROFLMAO. . .looking for love eh. . .well, I don't know about that but hey. . .whatever happens. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .looking for love eh. . .well, I don't know about that but hey. . .whatever happens. . .lol



ooopppssss....did I say love....lol...I meant to say LUST


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Finally awake and getting going around here. . .
> 
> Man, go to sleep for a few hours and friends break up and get back together. . .stuff happens WAY too fast. . .lol





YAY!!! Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you...Happy Birthday , DFF, Darcy....Happy Birthday to you!!!!







(((HUGS)))


----------



## acm563

TGIF!!!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All

Happy Friday!!  Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!

Hey Carrie...how goes the MATH?

Can I just tell you, working with hyper teenagers, is exhausting....one of the girls who works with me at the store...got one of her college letters yesterday...before her shift....she bounced around all night...she had to count her register down 3 times, before I took it away from her and did it myself....I made her go sit on the display sofa....and told her to see how long she could stay quite....I realized right quick....that I was channeling my mother...<gasp>  

Later


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!
> 
> Hey Carrie...how goes the MATH?
> 
> Can I just tell you, working with hyper teenagers, is exhausting....one of the girls who works with me at the store...got one of her college letters yesterday...before her shift....she bounced around all night...she had to count her register down 3 times, before I took it away from her and did it myself....I made her go sit on the display sofa....and told her to see how long she could stay quite....I realized right quick....that I was channeling my mother...<gasp>
> Later



lol....scarey isnt it....tell her to bottle that energy we can all use it


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> TGIF!!!!!!



Someone is bright and chipper this morning.  My alarm went off at 4:30 this morning, kept hitting the snooze button.  Did not want to get up.  I'm so glad it is TIGS.

I need more Starbucks.  Shawn are you making a Starbucks run this morning?  If so, bring me a BIG one    any kind will do as long as it's strong.  Thanks.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> YAY!!! Happy Birthday to you, Happy Birthday to you...Happy Birthday , DFF, Darcy....Happy Birthday to you!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (((HUGS)))



Happy B-day DFF Darcy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY BIRTHDAY DARCY!!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Someone is bright and chipper this morning.  My alarm went off at 4:30 this morning, kept hitting the snooze button.  Did not want to get up.  I'm so glad it is TIGS.
> 
> I need more Starbucks.  Shawn are you making a Starbucks run this morning?  If so, bring me a BIG one    any kind will do as long as it's strong.  Thanks.



Ahhhh...starbucks....mmmmm and yes I hated to get up as well, til I realized it was FRIDAY!!! YAY!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Happy Friday!!  Hope everyone is having a great day!!!!
> 
> Hey Carrie...how goes the MATH?
> 
> Can I just tell you, working with hyper teenagers, is exhausting....one of the girls who works with me at the store...got one of her college letters yesterday...before her shift....she bounced around all night...she had to count her register down 3 times, before I took it away from her and did it myself....I made her go sit on the display sofa....and told her to see how long she could stay quite....I realized right quick....that I was channeling my mother...<gasp>
> 
> Later




Math blows monkey balls and all that crud. 

I have not touched it since Monday when I got frustrated. I dont want to talk about it. I should have worked on it this week. And now my tutor is leavin town.. whatcha gonna do


----------



## disneyfanx3

GDAD  & Sha - HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!  


Tell Mickey I said HI


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> GDAD  & Sha - HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!
> 
> 
> Tell Mickey I said HI



YAY for WDW!!!! Woohoo!!! we shall ALL be there before ya know it


----------



## tawasdave

Darcy....Happy Birfday!!!     

Gdad and Sha...have a great time at WDW...tell Tigger I said Howdy!!!


----------



## acm563

OK...so I wanna KNOW who exactly stuck the DISboard on wittle ole innocent me..... I have been CENSORED... Me...Angy, the ANGELIC one....heheh guess I didnt think about what my gif said in it....Holy shishkabobs what a ride so they removed it...hmmm, lets c, maybe I should post a provactive pose and c if they censor that... I am so crushed, I have been punished...humilated even......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa        but hey they dont censor me when I say lmaorof.....I can say a but not s....geesh


----------



## Master Mason

Happy Bday Darcy...


----------



## CinRell

Happy Birthday, Darcy!  

Mornin' everyone.  I'm hurting today. Last night a friend took me out to get my mind off of stuff going on in my life right now and I drank entirely WAY TOO MUCH.  I enjoy my glass or 2 of wine at night but I don't usually drink like this... not lately anyway.

We went to a scary dive bar in my neighborhood I've driven past millions of times but never went in. It was ok. Smelled kind of like a flea market.  There is an old guy there and the bartender told me he lives with his parents.. is a bit special... big time alcoholic... so of course I immediately feel horrible for him and his parents who must be VERY old so when he looks at us and smiles I smile back and talk to him.

Oops. So I had a new best buddy who kept hugging me all night and then got a little TOO Huggy so we left.

I. Feel. Like. Poo. Today.


How's everyone else?


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Happy Birthday, Darcy!
> 
> Mornin' everyone.  I'm hurting today. Last night a friend took me out to get my mind off of stuff going on in my life right now and I drank entirely WAY TOO MUCH.  I enjoy my glass or 2 of wine at night but I don't usually drink like this... not lately anyway.
> 
> We went to a scary dive bar in my neighborhood I've driven past millions of times but never went in. It was ok. Smelled kind of like a flea market.  There is an old guy there and the bartender told me he lives with his parents.. is a bit special... big time alcoholic... so of course I immediately feel horrible for him and his parents who must be VERY old so when he looks at us and smiles I smile back and talk to him.
> 
> Oops. So I had a new best buddy who kept hugging me all night and then got a little TOO Huggy so we left.
> 
> I. Feel. Like. Poo. Today.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?



Personally I would be a lot happier if my son was not going to the prom tomorrow, because we would have been in DL about 8 in the morning if he wasn't.


----------



## CinRell

Master Mason said:


> Personally I would be a lot happier if my son was not going to the prom tomorrow, because we would have been in DL about 8 in the morning if he wasn't.



Prom is this early?  Wow!  

Is this your youngest son's prom?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Happy Birthday, Darcy!
> 
> Mornin' everyone.  I'm hurting today. Last night a friend took me out to get my mind off of stuff going on in my life right now and I drank entirely WAY TOO MUCH.  I enjoy my glass or 2 of wine at night but I don't usually drink like this... not lately anyway.
> 
> We went to a scary dive bar in my neighborhood I've driven past millions of times but never went in. It was ok. Smelled kind of like a flea market.  There is an old guy there and the bartender told me he lives with his parents.. is a bit special... big time alcoholic... so of course I immediately feel horrible for him and his parents who must be VERY old so when he looks at us and smiles I smile back and talk to him.
> 
> Oops. So I had a new best buddy who kept hugging me all night and then got a little TOO Huggy so we left.
> 
> I. Feel. Like. Poo. Today.
> 
> 
> How's everyone else?




lol...heheheh good thing you said poo cause they censor the other word...lol

and I am glad you went out even if it was to be hugged by some melly old geezer...hehhehh..better watch it , he may find you in the grocery store like on youtube video......


(((HUGS))) Here's more hugs for ya but not smelly ones, I took a shower and have on body mist...heheehehh Have a fun day hon!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all, thanks for the birthday wishes. . .I am a little rough around the edges this morning. . .but feeling good. . .Plan on spending the day getting ready for DL tomorrow with my son. . .


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Prom is this early?  Wow!
> 
> Is this your youngest son's prom?



Well it is the younger one that is going.  It isn't his prom,  he is only a soph. He is going with his brother's fiance's sister to her prom.

And I don't think it is early, out here, they are always right around Easter.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> Well it is the younger one that is going.  It isn't his prom,  he is only a soph. He is going with his brother's fiance's sister to her prom.
> 
> And I don't think it is early, out here, they are always right around Easter.



Yeah, out here as well. . .I saw some out and about last night in limos. . .Of course, the proms are always held at the casinos. . .


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> OK...so I wanna KNOW who exactly stuck the DISboard on wittle ole innocent me..... I have been CENSORED... Me...Angy, the ANGELIC one....heheh guess I didnt think about what my gif said in it....Holy shishkabobs what a ride so they removed it...hmmm, lets c, maybe I should post a provactive pose and c if they censor that... I am so crushed, I have been punished...humilated even......aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa        but hey they dont censor me when I say lmaorof.....I can say a but not s....geesh




50 lashes with a wet noodle for you!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> 50 lashes with a wet noodle for you!!!



AHA!!! I should have known it was you ..... payback is coming...u r so not my bestest friend anymore....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Angy girl. . .you awake today?


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy girl. . .you awake today?


...duh???? lolrof...yep go look I started the page today...heheh...Just really busy with work today....


----------



## CoasterAddict

Hi all,
I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...

Thanks!


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...
> 
> Thanks!



Positive thoughts, pixie dust, good vibrations and the best of all a prayer sent up.... Hope it works out for you!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...
> 
> Thanks!



Here's the Pixie Dust for you.    And I'm cheering for you.   I pray all goes well on Sunday.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...
> 
> Thanks!



Good Luck


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> GDAD  & Sha - HAVE A GREAT TRIP!!!
> Tell Mickey I said HI



Thanks everyone... just home from Clinicals and getting something together that were last minute. Raining but its ok  ITS SPRING BREAK!!!!!!!!



Master Mason said:


> Personally I would be a lot happier if my son was not going to the prom tomorrow, because we would have been in DL about 8 in the morning if he wasn't.



Dont completely blame you there Mason... will talk to you later on though. 

Everyone, Im gonna ask Mickey a favor when Im there  watch your mail!


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...
> 
> Thanks!



Good Luck CG!


Happy Birthday Darcy... already did that earlier this morning but gotta cover all the bases.


----------



## CinRell

Master Mason said:


> Well it is the younger one that is going.  It isn't his prom,  he is only a soph. He is going with his brother's fiance's sister to her prom.
> 
> And I don't think it is early, out here, they are always right around Easter.



Aaw... that's nice. I hope he has fun!

Proms here are usually in May ... later may I think.. when the leaves are back and flowers are out and it's kind of warm out.


----------



## mdhkitten

Hi all and Cinrell! Long time, no see!   Of course, I'm NEVER on here any longer, which is pretty pathetic since I was the one who originally started this thread as a way to find a man for myself! LOL  I never did find one , but did make some great friends along the way!    I'm glad to know that there are those that did meet their prince or princess. I am "sort of" seeing someone right now, although it isn't serious. He enjoys WDW, and actually had a business trip in Orlando in January which he invited me down for so that we could go to Epcot  for the day. Lots of fun! We wound up doing a timeshare presentation over at Bonnett Creek, and I must say that it's pretty impressive! I learned all sorts of new, interesting WDW info while there. Can never have too much of that! My next trip is May 6-11. Me, my dd, and my mother are going to WDW and staying at Pop May 6-8, then leaving for our first ever Disney cruise (or any cruise for that matter) on the 8th, returning on the 11th!!! 

Another exciting thing is that I have officially been placed in the Southwest Airlines job pool, awaiting a customer service agent position to open up here. I'm so excited! It's very competitive, and I made it through the group interview, one on one interview, then they flew me to Chicago for fingerprinting, etc. I'm so excited!!       

I hope that everyone else is doing well!!


----------



## CinRell

HEY chicky!!! It HAS been a while! I was just thinking of you the other day, in fact. 
Give me a call sometime so we can catch up .. do you still have my #?

How's that darling princess of yours??


----------



## katydidbug1

Hi All

I am hoping that you can all remember my bestfriends dad in your prayers today.  3 years ago he was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I just got the call that he is down to hours.  Any thoughts and prayers would be greatly appricated by both myself and my bestfriend.


----------



## mdhkitten

CinRell said:


> HEY chicky!!! It HAS been a while! I was just thinking of you the other day, in fact.
> Give me a call sometime so we can catch up .. do you still have my #?
> 
> How's that darling princess of yours??




Emily is great! She'll be 4 in June! Are you still rescuing animals? I don't have your # still. You can PM me with it.


----------



## mdhkitten

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am hoping that you can all remember my bestfriends dad in your prayers today.  3 years ago he was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I just got the call that he is down to hours.  Any thoughts and prayers would be greatly appricated by both myself and my bestfriend.





You'll both be in my prayers.


----------



## CinRell

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am hoping that you can all remember my bestfriends dad in your prayers today.  3 years ago he was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I just got the call that he is down to hours.  Any thoughts and prayers would be greatly appricated by both myself and my bestfriend.




Lots and lots of prayers for all involved.


----------



## CinRell

mdhkitten said:


> Emily is great! She'll be 4 in June! Are you still rescuing animals? I don't have your # still. You can PM me with it.



Yeah we actually started a rescue now!  Concentrating on puppy mills...

www.MarilynsVoice.org is the web site.


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am hoping that you can all remember my bestfriends dad in your prayers today.  3 years ago he was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I just got the call that he is down to hours.  Any thoughts and prayers would be greatly appricated by both myself and my bestfriend.



prayers and  for you.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Thanks everyone... just home from Clinicals and getting something together that were last minute. Raining but its ok  ITS SPRING BREAK!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dont completely blame you there Mason... will talk to you later on though.
> 
> Everyone, Im gonna ask Mickey a favor when Im there  watch your mail!



SHA and GD3 I do so hope you will enjoy your trip.  In fact, I know you will....   Can't wait to meet you all in May.


----------



## ttester9612

katydidbug1 said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am hoping that you can all remember my bestfriends dad in your prayers today.  3 years ago he was diagnosed with bone cancer, and I just got the call that he is down to hours.  Any thoughts and prayers would be greatly appricated by both myself and my bestfriend.



So sad to hear.  I will include him in my prayer list.


----------



## katydidbug1

Thank you all of for you prayers and thoughts, not long after I posted the first post, I got the call that my bestfriends Dad had passed away.  Please, if you would, please keep my bestfriend and here family in your thoughts and prayers.

Thank you all


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Hi all,
> I know I haven't been around much lately--super busy semester and work is nuts too. But...I have a big interview on Sunday, so would appreciate any positive thoughts thrown into the cosmos...
> 
> Thanks!



Good luck and lots of pixie dust for you, CG!!  

Hey how was your weekend in Boulder?  I tried to keep the snow at bay for your trip.


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> 50 lashes with a wet noodle for you!!!



Randy has a wet noodle hehehehe  

Completely funny. So could be that I should be sleeping and not tired.


----------



## GregC

So let's bring the original topic back up..<--here's a single Disney guy right here


----------



## ttester9612

GregC said:


> So let's bring the original topic back up..<--here's a single Disney guy right here



Good Morning and    to you Greg.  Glad to have you on board. 

For the young women around here, could you please provide your age , if you have children (DS or DD, how many, and their ages). 

thank you


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Thank you all of for you prayers and thoughts, not long after I posted the first post, I got the call that my bestfriends Dad had passed away.  Please, if you would, please keep my bestfriend and here family in your thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Thank you all



Cait, sorry to hear about MA's father. I am glad to hear that he got to meet his grandson and they got more pictures... see some changes in the baby etc. Its never easy to let go of somoeone you love like that, but from what you told me of a request he had made, he isnt suffering now. for you and MA/family.


----------



## Sha

Mom is just now getting into the shower and saw this info posted:

Mickey's Not So Scary Halloween Party UNCONFIRMED DATES FOR 2008

September: 5, 9, 12, 16, 19, 23, 26, 28, 30
October: 2, 3, 5, 7, 9, 10, 13, 16, 19, 21, 23, 24, 26, 28, 30, 31

Festival of the Masters @DTD November 7 - 9, 2008   9:30am - 5:30pm 

Mickey's Very Merry Christmas Party THESE ARE THE UNCONFIRMED DATES FOR 2008

November: 10, 11, 14, 16, 20, 21, 30
December: 2, 4, 5, 7, 9, 11, 12, 14, 16, 18, 19


----------



## Carrieannew

GregC said:


> So let's bring the original topic back up..<--here's a single Disney guy right here



Welcome Greg


----------



## GregC

TTester: I am 28, single male,no kids but always hoping for something great in the future so I can pass my experiences down to my kids someday!Thanks for the welcome!

CarrieAnnw: Thanks!!


----------



## acm563

GregC said:


> TTester: I am 28, single male,no kids but always hoping for something great in the future so I can pass my experiences down to my kids someday!Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> CarrieAnnw: Thanks!!



Welcome GregC...and  one thing is for certain you will find a lot of ppl here who love Disney with a passion!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

GregC said:


> TTester: I am 28, single male,no kids but always hoping for something great in the future so I can pass my experiences down to my kids someday!Thanks for the welcome!
> 
> CarrieAnnw: Thanks!!



Your welcome! There is a nightly chat on dismates as well. not sure if anyone told you about that yet. 

I see your myspace link. I have myspace as well. Ill send ya a link to add if you like.


----------



## Carrieannew

Carrieannew said:


> Your welcome! There is a nightly chat on dismates as well. not sure if anyone told you about that yet.
> 
> I see your myspace link. I have myspace as well. Ill send ya a link to add if you like.



Oh snizzle guess I wont add ya. You got that high tech blocking security stuff when friends add ya


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> Good luck and lots of pixie dust for you, CG!!
> 
> Hey how was your weekend in Boulder?  I tried to keep the snow at bay for your trip.



You did a great job with the weather, thanks so much. Conference was great and inspiring, shopping was fun, and I found this place with *amazing* hot chocolate. They call it "chocolate soup."  

Cait--prayers for your friend and her family...


----------



## Master Mason

So you can dress up a 15 year old


----------



## nurse.darcy

Awe, he looks adorable. . .My 15 yo is a long hair. . .lol


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, he looks adorable. . .My 15 yo is a long hair. . .lol



I am very glad that he has fine slow growing hair, and no desire to try and grow it long....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I am very glad that he has fine slow growing hair, and no desire to try and grow it long....



Well, Brandon never had fine hair but liked to keep it short, then one day out of the blue he said, "now that I am a sound tech and play in the band at church, I want to grow my hair long. . .I said if you keep up your grades and have no bad reports, no problem. . .

its working. . .


----------



## Mr Smee23

Darcy, I like your attitude.  A very wise man once told me.  As long as Kids don't do something that is permanent appearance wise, what difference does it really make.  On the road to finding out who they are.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> So you can dress up a 15 year old



Nice looking young man Gregg, Thanks for sharing


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, Brandon never had fine hair but liked to keep it short, then one day out of the blue he said, "now that I am a sound tech and play in the band at church, I want to grow my hair long. . .I said if you keep up your grades and have no bad reports, no problem. . .
> 
> its working. . .


Yet another thing you and i Have in common Darcy...G is currently sound tech for his church, and is a substitute youth pastor and working towards becoming a minister one college creditr at a time...He will get there.... 






Mr Smee23 said:


> Darcy, I like your attitude.  A very wise man once told me.  As long as Kids don't do something that is permanent what difference does it really make.  On the road to finding out who they are.





There are so many worse things kids can do than grow their hair long. I went thru all that craziness with Genesis (wish it had been just long hair, but he never had the desire for long) We went thru all the diff colors, the goth era(eeeekkkk) including black nail polish, all of those things but he was a good kid, kept his grades up , was never in trouble, was a youth leader so I had to defer to the Bible where it says Man looks on the outward appearance but God looks upon the heart.... and so I ignored what man had to say, convinced him to not wear the nail polish when we were out ignored the blue hair and went on...lol Now he is 25 and on his way to being a minister, so what can I say...


----------



## Carrieannew

Master Mason said:


> So you can dress up a 15 year old



Awww look how sharp Kenny looks Mason. Too cute.. oh how I remember my prom


----------



## Carrieannew

Really people it would be nice if at least one other person was up this sunday morning to keep me entertained while I work. I mean really I dont think that is asking for too much. 

I had to get up at the butt crack of dawn. It was still dark out. Come on people.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Really people it would be nice if at least one other person was up this sunday morning to keep me entertained while I work. I mean really I dont think that is asking for too much.
> 
> I had to get up at the butt crack of dawn. It was still dark out. Come on people.




whine whine whine....lol...where are you when I am bored....hhhehehehe I am here but idk how entertaining


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> whine whine whine....lol...where are you when I am bored....hhhehehehe I am here but idk how entertaining



Right here!!!!! I be right here hehe

Why did I say I work work today. Gosh darn. Spending 21 hours this weekend at part time job .. Its ok more disney money for may I guess


----------



## connorsmom911

I'm here, I'm here...been up for 3 hours already, at work for 2!  Gonna be a long day


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> So you can dress up a 15 year old



He has a very good role model Mason  Looks good!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Right here!!!!! I be right here hehe
> 
> Why did I say I work work today. Gosh darn. Spending 21 hours this weekend at part time job .. Its ok more disney money for may I guess



Thats the way I look at my weekend work, it is DW play money


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> I'm here, I'm here...been up for 3 hours already, at work for 2!  Gonna be a long day






work....yukky so and so 4 letter word


Good morning to all.....


----------



## Sha

Hi all from WDW... outside of the rain on Friday, its been a very relaxing trip. Text messages to some and several calls from some... and texts saying "Not fair" etc. Didnt get to meet up with gd3... not sure if I will get over to where he is today as I am traveling with my mom (she took me to Disney this time LOL) This trip has helped. I talked to Mickey and something is in the mail for those I have addresses for... NOTHING fancy AT ALL! LOL on a small budget right now so please consider that when you get whatever IT is 

talk to you all later! will post the few pics I took of some of the topiaries for Flower & Garden later.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Hi all from WDW... outside of the rain on Friday, its been a very relaxing trip. Text messages to some and several calls from some... and texts saying "Not fair" etc. Didnt get to meet up with gd3... not sure if I will get over to where he is today as I am traveling with my mom (she took me to Disney this time LOL) This trip has helped. I talked to Mickey and something is in the mail for those I have addresses for... NOTHING fancy AT ALL! LOL on a small budget right now so please consider that when you get whatever IT is
> 
> talk to you all later! will post the few pics I took of some of the topiaries for Flower & Garden later.




Glad you are having such a good time.... and yea its "not fair" but hey we will get over it!!! lol.... Its not fair when ANY of us are not there...lol
Have a fun day!!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning All!



Master Mason said:


> So you can dress up a 15 year old



What a handsome son you have



Sha said:


> Hi all from WDW... outside of the rain on Friday, its been a very relaxing trip. Text messages to some and several calls from some... and texts saying "Not fair" etc. Didnt get to meet up with gd3... not sure if I will get over to where he is today as I am traveling with my mom (she took me to Disney this time LOL) This trip has helped. I talked to Mickey and something is in the mail for those I have addresses for... NOTHING fancy AT ALL! LOL on a small budget right now so please consider that when you get whatever IT is
> 
> talk to you all later! will post the few pics I took of some of the topiaries for Flower & Garden later.



Glad to hear you are having a great time. 

I went to dinner with my friend last night and we talked disney the whole time - I am so ready for it to be May!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Hi all from WDW... outside of the rain on Friday, its been a very relaxing trip. Text messages to some and several calls from some... and texts saying "Not fair" etc. Didnt get to meet up with gd3... not sure if I will get over to where he is today as I am traveling with my mom (she took me to Disney this time LOL) This trip has helped. I talked to Mickey and something is in the mail for those I have addresses for... NOTHING fancy AT ALL! LOL on a small budget right now so please consider that when you get whatever IT is
> 
> talk to you all later! will post the few pics I took of some of the topiaries for Flower & Garden later.



You are too funny...and too sweet!  No need to send anything, but glad you did, and looking forward to whatever IT is...

Say hi to gd3 if you see him, and of course, say hi to the "big cheese" himself from all of us!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> So you can dress up a 15 year old



Gregg...what a cutie....hope they had fun


----------



## acm563

lolrof....This reminds me of my son's Dad...too too funny...a must see...

http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4781786


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lolrof....This reminds me of my son's Dad...too too funny...a must see...
> 
> http://myspacetv.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=4781786



Stupid work computers wont let me see it. Ill have to check it out tonight.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Stupid work computers wont let me see it. Ill have to check it out tonight.



Oh , I'm sorry..its a good one too.... (and stupid work computers is why I had our network downloaded into my personal pcs so they cant censor me...heheheh) but I have to remember sometimes to exit all windows before I send a screen shot....( Most of my attachments are explaining how to fix something they have screwed up so it is easier to screen shot it and send...lol...but it was pointed out to me once that I had myspace open ...lol...[toolbar on bottom shows in screenshots] lol)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Oh , I'm sorry..its a good one too.... (and stupid work computers is why I had our network downloaded into my personal pcs so they cant censor me...heheheh) but I have to remember sometimes to exit all windows before I send a screen shot....( Most of my attachments are explaining how to fix something they have screwed up so it is easier to screen shot it and send...lol...but it was pointed out to me once that I had myspace open ...lol...[toolbar on bottom shows in screenshots] lol)



 opsie hehe

Ahhhhh is it 3 yet


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Really people it would be nice if at least one other person was up this sunday morning to keep me entertained while I work. I mean really I dont think that is asking for too much.
> 
> I had to get up at the butt crack of dawn. It was still dark out. Come on people.




Hun, I didn't go to bed till after 3 a.m.  Too busy talking on the phone.  So I didn't get up in time for early entertainment. . .Ya know that west coast east coast thing. . .but at least I probably will get more sleep than the person I was talking to. . .lol.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Hun, I didn't go to bed till after 3 a.m.  Too busy talking on the phone.  So I didn't get up in time for early entertainment. . .Ya know that west coast east coast thing. . .but at least I probably will get more sleep than the person I was talking to. . .lol.



And who be it that you were talking to DFF... huh huh

I will let the entertainment or lack there of on your part slide this one time. Dont let it happen again.


----------



## CoasterAddict

I am cautiously optimistic. It seemed to go well, although auditions are like first dates...sometimes they don't go as well for the other person as you *think* they do...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> And who be it that you were talking to DFF... huh huh
> 
> I will let the entertainment or lack there of on your part slide this one time. Dont let it happen again.



Hmmm, I think I might just keep that to myself for now (the part about who I was talking to).  But thank you for not making me be entertaining. . .at the moment I want to shower and start my day. . .and its 11:30. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Hmmm, I think I might just keep that to myself for now (the part about who I was talking to).  But thank you for not making me be entertaining. . .at the moment I want to shower and start my day. . .and its 11:30. . .lol



I suppose ya can keep that to yourself for now DFF......


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> I am cautiously optimistic. It seemed to go well, although auditions are like first dates...sometimes they don't go as well for the other person as you *think* they do...




Well I am throwing more pixie dust and prayers your way and hope htis works out for you!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> I am cautiously optimistic. It seemed to go well, although auditions are like first dates...sometimes they don't go as well for the other person as you *think* they do...



I will continue to keep you in my prayers that if God is willing the job is yours.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I suppose ya can keep that to yourself for now DFF......



It's going to be hard cause at the moment I want to stand on the highest peak at Cindy's castle and shout it out loud. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> It's going to be hard cause at the moment I want to stand on the highest peak at Cindy's castle and shout it out loud. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


>



That's exactly how I feel. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> It's going to be hard cause at the moment I want to stand on the highest peak at Cindy's castle and shout it out loud. . .



(((HUGS))) and go outside and shout it I am doing the Happy Dance....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> (((HUGS))) and go outside and shout it I am doing the Happy Dance....



Angy, you are such an instigator. . .luv ya girlie for that. . .


----------



## Sha

Hi everyone... am back home and it was a nice slow trip. Did meet up with GD3 and met his children. Ended up catching the parade as they have 2 afternoon parades right now. So stuck around to see that too. And unofficially official is that the Orlando Sentinel said that DVC is going to be at the Contemp and papers were filled "quietly" for the purpose to sell per a local guest.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Hi everyone... am back home and it was a nice slow trip. Did meet up with GD3 and met his children. Ended up catching the parade as they have 2 afternoon parades right now. So stuck around to see that too. And unofficially official is that the Orlando Sentinel said that DVC is going to be at the Contemp and papers were filled "quietly" for the purpose to sell per a local guest.



Welcome Back Sha


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, you are such an instigator. . .luv ya girlie for that. . .



<<<< me instigator     

what'd I do, ??????lol INNOCENT I AM!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> <<<< me instigator
> 
> what'd I do, ??????lol INNOCENT I AM!!!!!




Okay, I will let you off the hook of instigator, but INNOCENT?  Never!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I will let you off the hook of instigator, but INNOCENT?  Never!



Ok, I will accept NON Instigator...and since my halo is a wee bit tarnished I guess that precludes me from being INNOCENT...How about NOT GUILTY...heheh there is a difference...  and you have seen the pic of my tattoo so you know I am an angel...heheheh


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Ok, I will accept NON Instigator...and since my halo is a wee bit tarnished I guess that precludes me from being INNOCENT...How about NOT GUILTY...heheh there is a difference...  and you have seen the pic of my tattoo so you know I am an angel...heheheh


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


>



..and hey wasnt it Gregg that says if it is in writing it must be so..... 






so there, I have it right there on my thigh in WRITING!!! so it HAS to be true


----------



## connorsmom911

Good morning, good morning (insert MK rope drop tune...although all I think of when I hear it is the viagra commercials... )

Trying to keep up with you all here, since I can't access chat from work anymore and I can't seem to stay up late enough at home anymore either .  

Looking so forward to May!! 

I know I missed some posts a while back, so  and to all those who needed some extra.  Spring is just around the corner...hopefully it will bring with it sunnier skies


----------



## acm563

"he that shall be last shall be first???"lol... Well I guess if I could have the honor of the last post for the night I will take the first post of the morning..or hmmm, does that mean I talk too much

Have a wonderful week y'all


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning (insert MK rope drop tune...although all I think of when I hear it is the viagra commercials... )
> 
> Trying to keep up with you all here, since I can't access chat from work anymore and I can't seem to stay up late enough at home anymore either .
> 
> Looking so forward to May!!
> 
> I know I missed some posts a while back, so  and to all those who needed some extra.  Spring is just around the corner...hopefully it will bring with it sunnier skies




YAY, another person is up and about...lol...some mornings I feel like I am all alone in a ghost town...heheh ( good thing I like my solitude or I would feel quite pathetic)


----------



## Sha

Good Morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. I am slowly managing getting ready to do some work today... but also need to remember to find out what time mom's surgery is tomorrow  am sure all will go fine, but the extra prayers would be nice. Have a good day!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Good Morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. I am slowly managing getting ready to do some work today... but also need to remember to find out what time mom's surgery is tomorrow  am sure all will go fine, but the extra prayers would be nice. Have a good day!



Prayers are being sent and while y'all are at it throw up a few prayers for my friend Ronnies family. As hard as it is to believe there are about 4 ppl in his family going in for some serious surgery this week. It seems to have been the month for it already.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> "he that shall be last shall be first???"lol... Well I guess if I could have the honor of the last post for the night I will take the first post of the morning..or hmmm, does that mean I talk too much
> 
> Have a wonderful week y'all



Excuse me.  I've been up since 4:30 AM and busy working.   I am so ready for May......


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Good Morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. I am slowly managing getting ready to do some work today... but also need to remember to find out what time mom's surgery is tomorrow  am sure all will go fine, but the extra prayers would be nice. Have a good day!



I've prayed for you mom that all goes will today.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Excuse me.  I've been up since 4:30 AM and busy working.   I am so ready for May......



Well, I wasnt up that early..eek, My tired butt gets up at about 6 am...lol 
and I too am ready for May....am wondering if I will have to do a 3day weekend before then, but thankfully our BG opens Friday so that should help hold me til May


----------



## Carrieannew

*Good Morning Everything 

Way to early here. I am still very tired from working all weekend. Is it 5 yet? Blah*


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning and happy St. Patricks Day to you all. . .Have a great one. . .


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> *Good Morning Everything
> 
> Way to early here. I am still very tired from working all weekend. Is it 5 yet? Blah*



Nope, Sweetie its not even close to 5 yet.  I am surprisingly wide awake today, good thing as I am at my other job tonight.  Hopefully, not to many hyper teenages on with my this evening....One of them actually told me on Saturday, that she forgets that I am an adult...LOL...Ok...technically, I am old enough to be her mother...and she forgets I am a grown up...lol...not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope, Sweetie its not even close to 5 yet.  I am surprisingly wide awake today, good thing as I am at my other job tonight.  Hopefully, not to many hyper teenages on with my this evening....One of them actually told me on Saturday, that she forgets that I am an adult...LOL...Ok...technically, I am old enough to be her mother...and she forgets I am a grown up...lol...not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.



Let me think its almost 5. It will get me through the next hour hehe. 

I got about 8 hours sleep last night. Still catching up from the weekend though.


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Nope, Sweetie its not even close to 5 yet.  I am surprisingly wide awake today, good thing as I am at my other job tonight.  Hopefully, not to many hyper teenages on with my this evening....One of them actually told me on Saturday, that she forgets that I am an adult...LOL...Ok...technically, I am old enough to be her mother...and she forgets I am a grown up...lol...not sure if that is a good thing or a bad thing.




That means you are young at heart Yay!! and it is a compliment


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Let me think its almost 5. It will get me through the next hour hehe.
> 
> I got about 8 hours sleep last night. Still catching up from the weekend though.



It is almost 5...(somewhere..heheh but that may be am not pm)
Have a good day chica I will be on and off most of the day as I have some interviewing to do in Richmond so I willbe leaving in an hour.... (laptop in hand of course.....lol)


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Let me think its almost 5. It will get me through the next hour hehe.
> 
> I got about 8 hours sleep last night. Still catching up from the weekend though.



Hmmm..I got about 4 hours of sleep..LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> It is almost 5...(somewhere..heheh but that may be am not pm)
> Have a good day chica I will be on and off most of the day as I have some interviewing to do in Richmond so I willbe leaving in an hour.... (laptop in hand of course.....lol)



Hey! You have a good day too! Talk to you later


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmm..I got about 4 hours of sleep..LOL



Umm... who's fault is that?  

Not me. I was sleeping hehe


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Umm... who's fault is that?
> 
> Not me. I was sleeping hehe



Ummm...who do you think?  Actually it was mine...but well, ya know.


----------



## CinRell

HAPPY PATTY'S DAY everyone~  

One of my favorite holidays ever... and somehow I ended up coming in to work although it's my day off. Hm.

I hope everyone had a WONDERFUL weekend. I popped into dis chat on saturday night but it seems I'm the only loser home on a weekend night online. ha!

We had a GREAT weekend with the rescue... FOUR dogs went to their new homes including one special needs scaredy pup AND...... we got a nice donation for Kody the injured pug's operation and a great adoption prospect for him.

        


I realize when I"m working with the dogs and going to adoption/education events that I really AM ok alone.  Love those revelations.  

It's when I'm home alone on a saturday night that thought process stops making sense


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> HAPPY PATTY'S DAY everyone~
> 
> One of my favorite holidays ever... and somehow I ended up coming in to work although it's my day off. Hm.
> 
> I hope everyone had a WONDERFUL weekend. I popped into dis chat on saturday night but it seems I'm the only loser home on a weekend night online. ha!
> 
> We had a GREAT weekend with the rescue... FOUR dogs went to their new homes including one special needs scaredy pup AND...... we got a nice donation for Kody the injured pug's operation and a great adoption prospect for him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I realize when I"m working with the dogs and going to adoption/education events that I really AM ok alone.  Love those revelations.
> 
> It's when I'm home alone on a saturday night that thought process stops making sense




Good morning sweet Cindy..Glad you had a good weekend for the animals if nothing else...and hey in my book I have come to love solitude.... but seldom get enough of it as there is always something going on it seems ...

Have a good day and (((HUGS))) and if I 4got to tell you thanks for the sweet comment


----------



## tawasdave

By Gosh and By Golly Happy St. Patty's Day to ya all!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> By Gosh and By Golly Happy St. Patty's Day to ya all!!


...good morning to you too..lol...AND...since I will be gone most of the day and I know you will get into mischief and this needs to be said at least one time every day to you I am leaving you a little something.....in advance....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ...good morning to you too..lol...AND...since I will be gone most of the day and I know you will get into mischief and this needs to be said at least one time every day to you I am leaving you a little something.....in advance....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ...good morning to you too..lol...AND...since I will be gone most of the day and I know you will get into mischief and this needs to be said at least one time every day to you I am leaving you a little something.....in advance....


----------



## Carrieannew

Randy

Tigger says hi! I had a text with a photo of tigger but well ya never gave me your number so its not like I could forward to ya!. Oh well youll have to just take my word for it.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>




Carrie, u can b keeper of the book today while I am gone...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie, u can b keeper of the book today while I am gone...lol



 

I gots this


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


>




   i luvs u too...


----------



## BrizMarc

GregC said:


> So let's bring the original topic back up..<--here's a single Disney guy right here



Single guy here too. There must be a single Disney girl out there around my age (25) who wants to chat.


----------



## Carrieannew

BrizMarc said:


> Single guy here too. There must be a single Disney girl out there around my age (25) who wants to chat.



Dude your a tad bit far away

But I am sure if you come into chat one night there is someone who will talk with ya


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Dude your a tad bit far away
> 
> But I am sure if you come into chat one night there is someone who will talk with ya



Ok..my last smart quip for the morning before I run...CARRIE...since when has any guy been too far away....lolrof..you are limiting yourself my dear....
(((HUGS))) bye


----------



## CinRell

BrizMarc said:


> Single guy here too. There must be a single Disney girl out there around my age (25) who wants to chat.



Australian accents trump distance though...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ok..my last smart quip for the morning before I run...CARRIE...since when has any guy been too far away....lolrof..you are limiting yourself my dear....
> (((HUGS))) bye





CinRell said:


> Australian accents trump distance though...



Limiting sometimes is needed

25 is kinda young though for someone older.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Australian accents trump distance though...



I agree!



Carrieannew said:


> Limiting sometimes is needed
> 
> 25 is kinda young though for someone older.



That is not too young for you besides from my experience Australia is a nice place to visit.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I hope everyone had a WONDERFUL weekend. I popped into dis chat on saturday night but it seems I'm the only loser home on a weekend night online. ha!



You weren't the only one I went into chat too and saw nobody was there and took it as my sign to go to bed early.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> I agree!
> 
> 
> 
> That is not too young for you besides from my experience Australia is a nice place to visit.



Too young for me? Yes too young for me. Damn match makers.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Carrieannew said:


> Too young for me? Yes too young for me. Damn match makers.



  not me   I believe that someone else has that job


----------



## BrizMarc

Nowheres too far away. Ive traveled around the world and nowheres more than a day away when you think about it. I mean I can be in the States in 14 hours. 

I don't think this chat could just be limited to people from the States. Its not a dead serious dating agency. I am just here to chat to new people and I never know what could happen. I figure single Disney fan females in other country's are better than non fans in my own street.


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> not me   I believe that someone else has that job



Matchmakers scare me. I am good. No thanks



BrizMarc said:


> Nowheres too far away. Ive traveled around the world and nowheres more than a day away when you think about it. I mean I can be in the States in 14 hours.
> 
> I don't think this chat could just be limited to people from the States. Its not a dead serious dating agency. I am just here to chat to new people and I never know what could happen. I figure single Disney fan females in other country's are better than non fans in my own street.



No one said anything about limiting locations. Just was saying your far away. Chat away. Lots of great guys and girls here.


----------



## BrizMarc

Carrieannew said:


> No one said anything about limiting locations. Just was saying your far away. Chat away. Lots of great guys and girls here.



Yeah I know. I look forward to chatting to you all. Seems like a great bunch of people here.

What time do you guys chat at Dismates? Eastern USA time will do, ill make the conversion


----------



## Carrieannew

BrizMarc said:


> Yeah I know. I look forward to chatting to you all. Seems like a great bunch of people here.
> 
> What time do you guys chat at Dismates? Eastern USA time will do, ill make the conversion



9pm eastern give or take


----------



## disneyfanx3

BrizMarc said:


> Yeah I know. I look forward to chatting to you all. Seems like a great bunch of people here.
> 
> What time do you guys chat at Dismates? Eastern USA time will do, ill make the conversion



9 pm est


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> Limiting sometimes is needed
> 
> 25 is kinda young though for someone older.




She says to the girl with the 24 year old boyfriend

LOL!!!


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> You weren't the only one I went into chat too and saw nobody was there and took it as my sign to go to bed early.



Aw bummer we probably just missed one another!


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> She says to the girl with the 24 year old boyfriend
> 
> LOL!!!



Opps

My bad


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> not me   I believe that someone else has that job



lol..heheheh... ya know I had to say something here as I wait for my 1pm appt to show up


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Matchmakers scare me. I am good. No thanks
> 
> 
> I am crushed...............


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> Opps
> 
> My bad



No problem. I laughed  I always dated older men or men my age.. 

Ironically, current BF is more mature in many ways than any of them ... granted it's not going well right now.. but it was fun while it lasted.

Age is just a number.

That, and I'm convinced I'm a 21 year old trapped in a 32 year old's body


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I am crushed...............



Angy Angy Angy

No offense intended. I just always seem to be that girl that everyone thinks would be awesome for so and so.. and then so and so does not agree. 



CinRell said:


> No problem. I laughed  I always dated older men or men my age..
> 
> Ironically, current BF is more mature in many ways than any of them ... granted it's not going well right now.. but it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Age is just a number.
> 
> That, and I'm convinced I'm a 21 year old trapped in a 32 year old's body



Gotcha


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> No problem. I laughed  I always dated older men or men my age..
> 
> Ironically, current BF is more mature in many ways than any of them ... granted it's not going well right now.. but it was fun while it lasted.
> 
> Age is just a number.
> 
> That, and I'm convinced I'm a 21 year old trapped in a 32 year old's body




Oh, I am mature.......until I get to WDW...


----------



## Master Mason

BrizMarc said:


> Nowheres too far away. Ive traveled around the world and nowheres more than a day away when you think about it. I mean I can be in the States in 14 hours.
> 
> I don't think this chat could just be limited to people from the States. Its not a dead serious dating agency. I am just here to chat to new people and I never know what could happen. I figure single Disney fan females in other country's are better than non fans in my own street.



And one hell of a lot closer to Disney too


----------



## Master Mason

CinRell said:


> Aw bummer we probably just missed one another!


  I went in on Saturday as well, and no one was there when I popped in either....

On a side note how did I get to 3000 posts man


----------



## ttester9612

Master Mason said:


> I went in on Saturday as well, and no one was there when I popped in either....
> 
> On a side note how did I get to 3000 posts man



The same for Friday night, I believe we had a total of 4 people in chat. I didn't make into chat Saturday night.   

Did everyone have HOT dates for the weekend? but then it was a St. Patty's Day weekend.   

Way to go Mason. You just love to post and we love to read me.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh, I am mature.......until I get to WDW...



Dang Randy, i dont recall letting u out of the corner yet...(and dang it on work pc so I dont have the link to the image with me...lol) and YOU of all ppl are so IMMATURE


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> I went in on Saturday as well, and no one was there when I popped in either....
> 
> On a side note how did I get to 3000 posts man


WooHoo Gregg, is that anything like "300 Men"....   gorgeous eye candy in that movie


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Dang Randy, i dont recall letting u out of the corner yet...(and dang it on work pc so I dont have the link to the image with me...lol) and YOU of all ppl are so IMMATURE




      Carrie..will you tell Angy that I am not speaking to her....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Carrie..will you tell Angy that I am not speaking to her....



     I will remember that....      Is that a promise.....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Carrie..will you tell Angy that I am not speaking to her....



Angy

Randy is not speaking with you ( meaning he is a big baby and wants to know if you will hold his hand)


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> The same for Friday night, I believe we had a total of 4 people in chat. I didn't make into chat Saturday night.
> 
> Did everyone have HOT dates for the weekend? but then it was a St. Patty's Day weekend.
> 
> Way to go Mason. You just love to post and we love to read me.





I was MIA for a pity date,(Friday nite anyway) there was absolutely nothing hot about it...    Weekends are crazy for me normally, supposed to do St Pattys Day party tonight but I think I am claiming a headache..lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Angy
> 
> Randy is not speaking with you ( meaning he is a big baby and wants to know if you will hold his hand)



OH!!  Just his hand...ok...somehow the message I got said much more....hands...yea I love to hold hands...  


and ahem i thought u were gonna keep him in the corner til i get home


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OH!!  Just his hand...ok...somehow the message I got said much more....hands...yea I love to hold hands...
> 
> 
> and ahem i thought u were gonna keep him in the corner til i get home



Do you not see the disclaimer below in my sig hehehe.. I am not responsible for anything Randy may do or say .. ever haha


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> IOn a side note how did I get to 3000 posts man



The photo thread is the how... LOL


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Do you not see the disclaimer below in my sig hehehe.. I am not responsible for anything Randy may do or say .. ever haha



sees no disclaimer... the last thing showing is: Feb 2008 1st Solo Trip POP


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Do you not see the disclaimer below in my sig hehehe.. I am not responsible for anything Randy may do or say .. ever haha



Smart gal....and oh btw..ya know I can also do matchmaking while on WDW property, I am quite adept on that as well...hehehehh   

.....and on a much more serious note....you are where it is meant for you to be at this moment so enjoy your day and enjoy the moments... There is much reflection in solitude...heheheheh..I should know since I have had so much of it...(solitude that is)


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> sees no disclaimer... the last thing showing is: Feb 2008 1st Solo Trip POP



heheh it is like Randy's maturity level....it is INVISIBLE


----------



## katydidbug1

Ok....so time for a starbucks run....finally feeling the 3 1/2 hours of sleep...Carrie...can I talk you into going for me, pretty please, with sugar on top???


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> sees no disclaimer... the last thing showing is: Feb 2008 1st Solo Trip POP



See Angy's response below  



acm563 said:


> Smart gal....and oh btw..ya know I can also do matchmaking while on WDW property, I am quite adept on that as well...hehehehh
> 
> .....and on a much more serious note....you are where it is meant for you to be at this moment so enjoy your day and enjoy the moments... There is much reflection in solitude...heheheheh..I should know since I have had so much of it...(solitude that is)



Ut oh. Remind me to remind you not to match make me unless I am highly intoxicated. And at that point you better pick someone good.



acm563 said:


> heheh it is like Randy's maturity level....it is INVISIBLE



 



katydidbug1 said:


> Ok....so time for a starbucks run....finally feeling the 3 1/2 hours of sleep...Carrie...can I talk you into going for me, pretty please, with sugar on top???



A good friend would never sacrifice the other for their addiction  

I am trying to cut back. I did not go at all Saturday... which killed me... and then went twice yesterday  Darnit all to heck. But that will be blamed on he who shall remain nameless which left me with a lack of sleep.


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> A good friend would never sacrifice the other for their addiction
> 
> I am trying to cut back. I did not go at all Saturday... which killed me... and then went twice yesterday  Darnit all to heck. But that will be blamed on he who shall remain nameless which left me with a lack of sleep.



So that's a no? 

You don't want to know how many times I went to starbucks on Saturday..lol


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> So that's a no?
> 
> You don't want to know how many times I went to starbucks on Saturday..lol



I did not go at lunch. First time in weeks I didnt go at lunch. And dare I say it I might not even go tonight. I need to get homework done and still a little sleepy so I might have to stop tonight inbetween the Monday shuffle with Kayla... Chorus after school.. Girl Scouts in the evening... blahhhhh


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> See Angy's response below



obviously i took it for a literal statement... lol... oh well! maybe because it sounded like it should be there for real.


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> obviously i took it for a literal statement... lol... oh well! maybe because it sounded like it should be there for real.



Will work on adding that this afternoon hehe


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

BrizMarc said:


> Nowheres too far away. Ive traveled around the world and nowheres more than a day away when you think about it. I mean I can be in the States in 14 hours.
> 
> I don't think this chat could just be limited to people from the States. Its not a dead serious dating agency. I am just here to chat to new people and I never know what could happen. I figure single Disney fan females in other country's are better than non fans in my own street.



Excellent Attitude!!!  Ya just NEVER know!!!


----------



## CinRell

ttester9612 said:


> but then it was a St. Patty's Day weekend.



Oh yeah. Now I feel like even more of a loser.. I'm irish, too! LOL!

Mason it seems you're stuck at 3,000 too!!!!  

And.. if you are immature at WDW that is a GOOD thing


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey Cinrell...u know where I was Sat. night...same place I'll be tonight. DJ'n. Stoppin in for a few drinks?? lol Drinks are on me.


----------



## CinRell

I imagine it would be hard to drink green beer that's on you..


----------



## NJGuy3

Hmmm...you think it would be hard?? I think it would be fun.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> heheh it is like Randy's maturity level....it is INVISIBLE


----------



## CinRell

NJ.. I can't even respond to that.


----------



## katydidbug1

Hey Carrie...did you get my starbucks pic??? Aren't I mean??  It seems to be working...but will most likely get another while I am at the store..lol...maybe I do need hyper teenagers around tonight...they will keep me awake if nothing else...lol


----------



## CinRell

Here you go, Katydid.. for tonight


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Hey Carrie...did you get my starbucks pic??? Aren't I mean??  It seems to be working...but will most likely get another while I am at the store..lol...maybe I do need hyper teenagers around tonight...they will keep me awake if nothing else...lol



I did. You are mean. My bottle of water does not compare to your starbucks. 

Damn hyper teenagers


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> Here you go, Katydid.. for tonight



Thats kinda gross looking


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone seen my DFF Darcy today? She be working or something. Slacker


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> Here you go, Katydid.. for tonight



Thanks



Carrieannew said:


> I did. You are mean. My bottle of water does not compare to your starbucks.
> 
> Damn hyper teenagers




HEY!!!  You weren't supposed to agree with me   I'm telling Smee....no Latte for you in May...so


----------



## NJGuy3

Cinrell...I'm sure u can come up with a good response.


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Thanks
> 
> HEY!!!  You weren't supposed to agree with me   I'm telling Smee....no Latte for you in May...so



Who what when. 

If Smee brings me a Latte in May. Who is going to stay up and talk to me till 4am when I cant sleep?


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Who what when.
> 
> If Smee brings me a Latte in May. Who is going to stay up and talk to me till 4am when I cant sleep?



LOL...he only stays up late talking to me, girlie


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...he only stays up late talking to me, girlie



Ut oh. I will have to sit and talk to myself I guess. Wont even have my roommate there by then. Could talk there ear off the next time hehe


----------



## Mr Smee23

Carrieannew said:


> Who what when.
> 
> If Smee brings me a Latte in May. Who is going to stay up and talk to me till 4am when I cant sleep?



I guess if I bring u a latte, then I will be responsible for talking to you til u get sleepy


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Ut oh. I will have to sit and talk to myself I guess. Wont even have my roommate there by then. Could talk there ear off the next time hehe



LOL...well i suppose cause its you, I'll let him talk to you til maybe 2 am..but anymore then that...we'll have to see..LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> I guess if I bring u a latte, then I will be responsible for talking to you til u get sleepy



who's in charge of vacations?


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...he only stays up late talking to me, girlie



Hey sweetie, r u sleepy yet.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Hey sweetie, r u sleepy yet.



What do you think...pretty sure the clock said 2:40 when we hung up...and the clock said 6:30 when I woke up?  Got a latte though.


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> who's in charge of vacations?



You know that I gave you charge of vacations.  Just tell me where to be and when.


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> I guess if I bring u a latte, then I will be responsible for talking to you til u get sleepy



Woohooo. Maybe we should make it decaf so we can get a jump start on Thursday! I think we should do EE first then I need to figure out what to do after that.



katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...well i suppose cause its you, I'll let him talk to you til maybe 2 am..but anymore then that...we'll have to see..LOL



He said he would stay up till i get sleep so there!


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> You know that I gave you charge of vacations.  Just tell me where to be and when.



LOL...gave me.  mmmhhhm...


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> What do you think...pretty sure the clock said 2:40 when we hung up...and the clock said 6:30 when I woke up?  Got a latte though.



Latte good.  Especially when you stay up half the night talking.  I got a call from AT&T saying they were taking my cell phone due to abuse of the free minutes.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Latte good.  Especially when you stay up half the night talking.  I got a call from AT&T saying they were taking my cell phone due to abuse of the free minutes.



LOL...9.50 hours i guess that is considered abuse..LOL  Haven't gotten a call from verizon...LOL  But then maybe they like me more,the AT&T likes you..lol


----------



## Mr Smee23

In honor of it being St. Patrick's Day I bought a 6 of Harps Lager to celebrate.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> In honor of it being St. Patrick's Day I bought a 6 of Harps Lager to celebrate.



Umm...aren't those MINE


----------



## Mr Smee23

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...9.50 hours i guess that is considered abuse..LOL  Haven't gotten a call from verizon...LOL  But then maybe they like me more,the AT&T likes you..lol



Nah they just think you are cuter than I am.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Nah they just think you are cuter than I am.



we'll there is that


----------



## Mr Smee23

Whoo Hoo, if you will notice. This is post number 100.  Yay for me.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Whoo Hoo, if you will notice. This is post number 100.  Yay for me.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Who what when.
> 
> If Smee brings me a Latte in May. Who is going to stay up and talk to me till 4am when I cant sleep?




I know the answer to that...


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...well i suppose cause its you, I'll let him talk to you til maybe 2 am..but anymore then that...we'll have to see..LOL



I am thinking that while he is there talking her to sleep... he will also be on his phone talking to you


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I know the answer to that...



Randy that wont work when you havent even asked me for my number


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Good Morning and Happy St. Patrick's Day!!!! Hope everyone is doing well. I am slowly managing getting ready to do some work today... but also need to remember to find out what time mom's surgery is tomorrow  am sure all will go fine, but the extra prayers would be nice. Have a good day!



Pixie dust and prayers coming your mom's way!


----------



## Kimmielee

Happy St. Patrick's Day to all my DISFriends!!  Hugs to all  , prayers to those that need them  and a great big ole... 

*IS IT MAY YET???????????*


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Pixie dust and prayers coming your mom's way!



Thanks! she told me we need to be there at 530am. I think I will take my laptop and work on some pics... cant upload anymore


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> heheh it is like Randy's maturity level....it is INVISIBLE



  LOVE IT  "Randy's maturity leve, INVISIBLEl"  that got be laughing, Angy.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> LOVE IT  "Randy's maturity leve, INVISIBLEl"  that got be laughing, Angy.



Glad I could bring you a chuckle....and thanks for not reading my dreams or my mind....lol....
(((HUGS)))


----------



## Master Mason

Mr Smee23 said:


> In honor of it being St. Patrick's Day I bought a 6 of Harps Lager to celebrate.


Yuck, at least you could have gotten Bass


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Here you go, Katydid.. for tonight



I think it's cute, Love the stars and saturn.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Australian accents trump distance though...



Chigga wigga bow wow on Australian accents, I so agree....and hello Cindy Cindy...and the rum is gone because..well. u know....the more we have themore we want so......


----------



## ttester9612

Mr Smee23 said:


> I guess if I bring u a latte, then I will be responsible for talking to you til u get sleepy



Smee, after the latte we will just have to make sure we give her some drinks that will make her sleepy.  Maybe wine.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Glad I could bring you a chuckle....and thanks for not reading my dreams or my mind....lol....
> (((HUGS)))



Told you I can't read dreams except my own.. and even then I have problems.


----------



## Sha

I dont know how I got a double post there... so will just type nothing! LOL 

Kimmie are you feeling better? Cait....


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> LOVE IT  "Randy's maturity leve, INVISIBLEl"  that got be laughing, Angy.



Hey now wait just a cotton pickin minute...you want to do TOT by yourself?..I thought not...you better be nice to me...


----------



## CinRell

ttester9612 said:


> I think it's cute, Love the stars and saturn.



Thank you!!  I guess I don't get how it looks gross  

Apparently it's from a coffee shop that uses creams and sugars and foams to make beautiful pictures on their drinks. I got a whole slew of them in an email.

KIMMIE come back more. I miss you.  What happened to all of the posters from WAY back?  you all found your princes DIDN'TCHA??  

Angy... you're such a sweetheart.


----------



## CoasterAddict

CinRell said:


> What happened to all of the posters from WAY back?  you all found your princes DIDN'TCHA??



Not all of us, no. I've just been swamped with work and school. At this point, I'm afraid my prince could be right in front of me and I'd be too busy to notice.


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Not all of us, no. I've just been swamped with work and school. At this point, I'm afraid my prince could be right in front of me and I'd be too busy to notice.



Well heres a little pixie dust  and good wishes for  you all to find your  princes and princesses....   
Good night, sweet dreams (((HUGS))) and cya in the morning.


----------



## Sha

good morning everyone... though its a bit TOO early for even me. Had to sneak a yogart this morning since mom cant have anything, feel bad to have something in front of her when she cant. Everything should be simple for this battery swap but will let you know. Thanks for the prayers and pixie dust for it though.


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Yuck, at least you could have gotten Bass



YUCK!!!  Are you kidding?  Harp is my beer of choice..LOL...Probably why he got it


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> I am thinking that while he is there talking her to sleep... he will also be on his phone talking to you



LOL...I know....Carrie will get so bored listening to us on the phone she will fall asleep in seconds...LOL


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> good morning everyone... though its a bit TOO early for even me. Had to sneak a yogart this morning since mom cant have anything, feel bad to have something in front of her when she cant. Everything should be simple for this battery swap but will let you know. Thanks for the prayers and pixie dust for it though.



Good morning and you are in my thoughts!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> Happy St. Patrick's Day to all my DISFriends!!  Hugs to all  , prayers to those that need them  and a great big ole...
> 
> *IS IT MAY YET???????????*



Kimmie--Nope, so not may yet...but it will be here before we know it. Promise   Feel like I haven't talked to you in forever. We need to catch up 



Sha said:


> Thanks! she told me we need to be there at 530am. I think I will take my laptop and work on some pics... cant upload anymore



Umm...sounds like you need a back up system for the pics.  Pixie Dust for Mom...talk to you later!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> I dont know how I got a double post there... so will just type nothing! LOL
> 
> Kimmie are you feeling better?


 Sadly, no... going to the Dr. after I drop Noah off... I think it's turned into bronchitis.  It's in my chest now!  



CoasterAddict said:


> Not all of us, no. I've just been swamped with work and school. At this point, I'm afraid my prince could be right in front of me and I'd be too busy to notice.


 


CinRell said:


> KIMMIE come back more. I miss you. What happened to all of the posters from WAY back? you all found your princes DIDN'TCHA??


 
Cin... like CA said... unfortunately NO... work and sickness have kept me way too busy!  



katydidbug1 said:


> Kimmie--Nope, so not may yet...but it will be here before we know it. Promise  Feel like I haven't talked to you in forever. We need to catch up


 
I got some bad news last night... my sitter for May fell through.   My niece was my last hope and she called this morning and she can't do it either.  GRRRRRR!!!  I have to change May to October... but that's ok... Noah can go then and we'll be with Paula and E over Halloween.  Guess we are starting a tradition!   Y'all have a great time in May... I'm sure I'll read all about the fun... except of course... what happens in WDW stays in WDW.  Especially if I'm not going!


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> good morning everyone... though its a bit TOO early for even me. Had to sneak a yogart this morning since mom cant have anything, feel bad to have something in front of her when she cant. Everything should be simple for this battery swap but will let you know. Thanks for the prayers and pixie dust for it though.


 
Prayers and pixie dust for your Mom and for the wonderful, amazing, talented (and hopefully adorable) single Dr. that is going to do the procedure.  Love you!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I got some bad news last night... my sitter for May fell through.   My niece was my last hope and she called this morning and she can't do it either.  GRRRRRR!!!  I have to change May to October... but that's ok... Noah can go then and we'll be with Paula and E over Halloween.  Guess we are starting a tradition!   Y'all have a great time in May... I'm sure I'll read all about the fun... except of course... what happens in WDW stays in WDW.  Especially if I'm not going!




Your kidding, right?


----------



## CinRell

Morning everyone!

Kimmie and CA you're missed.  I hear you on the work front though... that's a big reason I've been gone the past.. oh.. year or so? LOL!  Getting this rescue ready and rolling has taken up all of my free time.  

I finally have some nights free now though so....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> Kimmie and CA you're missed.  I hear you on the work front though... that's a big reason I've been gone the past.. oh.. year or so? LOL!  Getting this rescue ready and rolling has taken up all of my free time.
> 
> I finally have some nights free now though so....



Good morning Cin...I am so glad to see you posting... Now if I can just get u to stop calling me Carrie...lol..... but there r worse things to be called....
(((HUGS)))


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Good morning Cin...I am so glad to see you posting... Now if I can just get u to stop calling me Carrie...lol..... but there r worse things to be called....
> (((HUGS)))



I called you carrie?  

Ok I'm completely lost. I think this means I need another cup o' joe


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Umm...sounds like you need a back up system for the pics.  Pixie Dust for Mom...talk to you later!



I have my external hard drive, I just hadnt worked on older pics, which I am working on this week anyways. 



Kimmielee said:


> Sadly, no... going to the Dr. after I drop Noah off... I think it's turned into bronchitis.  It's in my chest now!
> 
> I got some bad news last night... my sitter for May fell through.   My niece was my last hope and she called this morning and she can't do it either.  GRRRRRR!!!  I have to change May to October... but that's ok... Noah can go then and we'll be with Paula and E over Halloween.  Guess we are starting a tradition!   Y'all have a great time in May... I'm sure I'll read all about the fun... except of course... what happens in WDW stays in WDW.  Especially if I'm not going!



NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ok... now that is out of my system! but very bummed about that! We will work things out for then. Feel better and talk to you again later this evening.



Kimmielee said:


> Prayers and pixie dust for your Mom and for the wonderful, amazing, talented (and hopefully adorable) single Dr. that is going to do the procedure.  Love you!!



Thanks everyone!!! mom is home and in bed, where I too will go back to for a bit. Everything went well and quickly. And her MD is nice looking and married but very nice and talented. Also saw her other surgeon who is awesome and he stopped in to say hello. (also a nice looking man).


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> I have my external hard drive, I just hadnt worked on older pics, which I am working on this week anyways.
> 
> 
> 
> NOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!! ok... now that is out of my system! but very bummed about that! We will work things out for then. Feel better and talk to you again later this evening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone!!! mom is home and in bed, where I too will go back to for a bit. Everything went well and quickly. And her MD is nice looking and married but very nice and talented. Also saw her other surgeon who is awesome and he stopped in to say hello. (also a nice looking man).



Thank God...literally, that all iswell..
and yummy on good looking men even if htey r married..(hands off but we can still admire Gods handiwork...lol)


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I called you carrie?
> 
> Ok I'm completely lost. I think this means I need another cup o' joe



mmmm..idk..maybe it is me that is lost....I get u and Darcy mixed up sometimes..heheh (sorry)nso maybe it is Darcy, but you both should know better...lmaorof

(maybe i had too much to drink last night)


----------



## Carrieannew

I heard my name

Sorry a tad tired this am


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> I heard my name
> 
> Sorry a tad tired this am



It's ok, Carrie. Angy is just drunk again.


Now I know where the rum always goes


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> mmmm..idk..maybe it is me that is lost....I get u and Darcy mixed up sometimes..heheh (sorry)nso maybe it is Darcy, but you both should know better...lmaorof
> 
> (maybe i had too much to drink last night)



Nope I have to back up Angy on that one..last night in chat Cin you called her Carrie...and I am pretty sure I was fairly sober at that point...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Nope I have to back up Angy on that one..last night in chat Cin you called her Carrie...and I am pretty sure I was fairly sober at that point...lol



I don't remember that. But I was not fully paying attention.


----------



## CinRell

uh.. guys? Likely I was talking to carrie at that point.  I DID address her a couple of times last night LOL!

And I was sadly stone sober last night.


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> uh.. guys? Likely I was talking to carrie at that point.  I DID address her a couple of times last night LOL!
> 
> And I was sadly stone sober last night.



Sorry if I missed that was on and off the phone


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> uh.. guys? Likely I was talking to carrie at that point.  I DID address her a couple of times last night LOL!
> 
> And I was sadly stone sober last night.



Carrie had already left us at that point...I think she passed out from drinking to much...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Carrie had already left us at that point...I think she passed out from drinking to much...



Havent touch a drink since the weekend before last 

Been a good girl


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> It's ok, Carrie. Angy is just drunk again.
> 
> 
> Now I know where the rum always goes



heheh well the Parrot Bay maybe...and preferably mango


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Havent touch a drink since the weekend before last
> 
> Been a good girl



Carrie is always a good girl


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> Carrie is always a good girl



 Sing it sista!!! 

Woot Woot

I am a good girl and innocent


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Nope I have to back up Angy on that one..last night in chat Cin you called her Carrie...and I am pretty sure I was fairly sober at that point...lol





Awwww...Ok Randy, what gives, u must b wanting something if you are taking up for me....... whatever u desire...hehehhehh


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Sing it sista!!!
> 
> Woot Woot
> 
> I am a good girl and innocent



I don't have time to be a bad girl...lol....why did I agree to work tonight???


----------



## Carrieannew

katydidbug1 said:


> I don't have time to be a bad girl...lol....why did I agree to work tonight???



Because its more Mickey Money for May... that would be MMM hehe


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> Carrie had already left us at that point...I think she passed out from drinking to much...




Well see? I AM right. I left before Carrie left. neener!


----------



## katydidbug1

Carrieannew said:


> Because its more Mickey Money for May... that would be MMM hehe



LMAO...I don't know who is more tired...me or you?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Well see? I AM right. I left before Carrie left. neener!



heheh ok ...lol...cant we all just get along...       (you know I am joking here)
and it was probably MY mistake...I accept Complete and TOTAL responsibilty, it is ALL my fault..


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Because its more Mickey Money for May... that would be MMM hehe




Dang Carrie almost sounds like you are pimping Mickey....


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> I don't have time to be a bad girl...lol....why did I agree to work tonight???



Because you are a good girl and you just love torment


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> heheh ok ...lol...cant we all just get along...       (you know I am joking here)
> and it was probably MY mistake...I accept Complete and TOTAL responsibilty, it is ALL my fault..




Darnit Angy when will you learn? It's the boy's fault. It is ALWAYS the BOY'S fault!!!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Darnit Angy when will you learn? It's the boy's fault. It is ALWAYS the BOY'S fault!!!





lol..oh ok..then its Randys fault...dont ask me how or why but he seems like the most likely culprit


----------



## BrizMarc

Carrieannew said:


> Because its more Mickey Money for May... that would be MMM hehe



Thats what gets me though work everyday


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> Thats what gets me thought everyday



Good day Marc


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> Good day Marc



how are u? Im pretty ready for bed, its early morning here. Just finished work.


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Good day Marc



That's american-speak for "G'Day Mate!"


----------



## BrizMarc

Lol


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> how are u? Im pretty ready for bed, its early morning here. Just finished work.




hhehe see Cinds post above..heheh although I wasnt sure if it was morning or night there


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> That's american-speak for "G'Day Mate!"



See Cin u just get me..which is why I love ya so...(but not in a freaky weird kinda way)lol


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> See Cin u just get me..which is why I love ya so...(but not in a freaky weird kinda way)lol



Aw man, see, all this time I thought it was in a freaky weird kinda way.


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> hhehe see Cinds post above..heheh although I wasnt sure if it was morning or night there



Almost 2:30am here now. I hate getting home from work late and just going straight to bed. I need a couple hours to wind down. Problem is it makes for some late nights :S


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Aw man, see, all this time I thought it was in a freaky weird kinda way.




    so sorry to disappoint you   but my heart is taken...heheh Randy has it....     (heheh see I can post stuff like this when he is gone...heheheh)


----------



## CinRell

what do you do, Marc?


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> Almost 2:30am here now. I hate getting home from work late and just going straight to bed. I need a couple hours to wind down. Problem is it makes for some late nights :S




Well, you will always find one of us on during the day here....(our time) as a lot of us work online...and we have a tendency to play while we work....and btw do you have a myspace???


----------



## BrizMarc

CinRell said:


> what do you do, Marc?



Work in a hotel in Food and Beverage.


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> Well, you will always find one of us on during the day here....(our time) as a lot of us work online...and we have a tendency to play while we work....and btw do you have a myspace???



nah dont use myspace sorry. Really should get one. Im a bit behind in the social networking world


----------



## CinRell

BrizMarc said:


> Work in a hotel in Food and Beverage.



The correct answer is "wrangle crocodiles" or "Lasso kangaroos" or "Swim with and study sharks"....

We'd have all believed it and swooned.

Food and beverage works too though. Does this mean you cook?


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> and btw do you have a myspace???



That is american-speak for "We want to see what you look like"


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> nah dont use myspace sorry. Really should get one. Im a bit behind in the social networking world



well when ya find the time do so and then we will ad you  and there is more to life than online






CinRell said:


> The correct answer is "wrangle crocodiles" or "Lasso kangaroos" or "Swim with and study sharks"....
> 
> We'd have all believed it and swooned.
> 
> Food and beverage works too though. Does this mean you cook?



You are so funny Cin...Most would have believed it tho...and I would have been saying yea right.....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> .Most would have believed it tho...and I would have been saying yea right.....



But admit it. You'd have swooned. Just a lil bit.


----------



## BrizMarc

CinRell said:


> The correct answer is "wrangle crocodiles" or "Lasso kangaroos" or "Swim with and study sharks"....
> 
> We'd have all believed it and swooned.
> 
> Food and beverage works too though. Does this mean you cook?



nah crocs and roo wrestling is on the weekends  

Im a supervisor of the hotels bar and restaurant.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> That is american-speak for "We want to see what you look like"



           
i missed this one when i posted below....too too funny girl...but yep thats is exactly what i mean


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> well when ya find the time do so and then we will ad you



Yeah i might open an account when i wake up tomorrow.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> But admit it. You'd have swooned. Just a lil bit.



lol..I would have swooned at the idea, then said yea right and wheres your myspace...lmaorof


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> Yeah i might open an account when i wake up tomorrow.



cool post pics and all that alligator wrestling stuff so i can swoon over ya and if you do mine is www.myspace.com/tarnishedhalo111
and u can find cin on mine as wlel as a few others


----------



## BrizMarc

Well i better get to bed. My eyes are about to fall out. catch you all soon, night (or day)


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> Well i better get to bed. My eyes are about to fall out. catch you all soon, night (or day)



Good night ...and just so ya know I am harmless I have a son your age I just joke around alot


----------



## Master Mason

acm563 said:


> I have a son your age



and what does that have to do with anything exactly?  Says the guy with an equally old son.


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> and what does that have to do with anything exactly?  Says the guy with an equally old son.




mmm..uuuhhh...nuttin


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> and what does that have to do with anything exactly?  Says the guy with an equally old son.



   and btw good afternoon...for me, morning for u


----------



## CinRell

Angy!  Did you break the thread??


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy!  Did you break the thread??



Yeppers, now I am the murderer...ahhh the agony of it all...... I am so sorry, will the DISers ever forgive me....lol

I am starting to get a complex here


----------



## CinRell

aaw Angy I'm teasing LOL!

I'm glad you're here and posting. My "buddy" is on the road today and if not for you I wouldn't know what to do with myself LOL.... 

I've been enjoying going back and forth with you... he may have to get used to a 3some of chats when he returns


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> aaw Angy I'm teasing LOL!
> 
> I'm glad you're here and posting. My "buddy" is on the road today and if not for you I wouldn't know what to do with myself LOL....
> 
> I've been enjoying going back and forth with you... he may have to get used to a 3some of chats when he returns




woohoo on 3somes...


----------



## acm563

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< feels so unoved today will consider 3somes twosomes harems u name it....        

Now if I could just get work  to ignore me I could live in blissful solitude


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Hey now wait just a cotton pickin minute...you want to do TOT by yourself?..I thought not...you better be nice to me...



Randy after last night, I'm not sure I want to hold you hand any more?   I might get into trouble with some of the ladies  



Kimmielee said:


> I got some bad news last night... my sitter for May fell through.   My niece was my last hope and she called this morning and she can't do it either.  GRRRRRR!!!  I have to change May to October... but that's ok... Noah can go then and we'll be with Paula and E over Halloween.  Guess we are starting a tradition!   Y'all have a great time in May... I'm sure I'll read all about the fun... except of course... what happens in WDW stays in WDW.  Especially if I'm not going!




Sorry to hear you can't make it in May.  I was so looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Randy after last night, I'm not sure I want to hold you hand any more?   I might get into trouble with some of the ladies




well idk about the REST of his harem but he can hold your hand anytime he wants from my point of view i share my friends...heheh


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Now if I could just get work  to ignore me I could live in blissful solitude



Well, my friend sent this to me on myspace b/c work has been stressing me out.. so I will pass it along to you.





I have sick friends.


Oh and... Sharing is Caring.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Well, my friend sent this to me on myspace b/c work has been stressing me out.. so I will pass it along to you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have sick friends.
> 
> 
> Oh and... Sharing is Caring.



ahhh thank you dear friend, u mean one day i get some relief... whoever the person was that told me i wanted to be a regional manager LIED dang it. I want to go back to being a district manager it was so much more fun and I didnt have to deal with a bunch of yahoos that dont have a clue...I truly used to be a nice person loved by all..now my admirers are dwindling....lol


----------



## Master Mason

Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??


----------



## CinRell

I want to, mason... not sure though.  Kinda penny pinching right now.


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??



didnt realize that came out today.. maybe tomorrow when I go out that way to see some clients


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> didnt realize that came out today.. maybe tomorrow when I go out that way to see some clients



Same here, not leaving house this evening... I live in Boonies, it is 20 miles to town....lol


----------



## Tink901

Thanks everyone!!! mom is home and in bed, where I too will go back to for a bit. Everything went well and quickly. And her MD is nice looking and married but very nice and talented. Also saw her other surgeon who is awesome and he stopped in to say hello. (also a nice looking man).[/QUOTE]


Hi Sha- Glad to hear mom's home and better!  I'm in WDW this weekend call me if you happen to find time and come down.

Brenda


----------



## katydidbug1

Master Mason said:


> Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??



All i am doing the rest of the day is working til 9, getting home at 9:30 and talking to Smee at 10  ...no shopping for me today


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Hi Sha- Glad to hear mom's home and better!  I'm in WDW this weekend call me if you happen to find time and come down.
> 
> Brenda



TINK!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey Girlie...when's your flight?  Meant to ask earlier....Gonna give Art a big hug for me....We really have to coordinate a trip...can't wait to meet your Honey.


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> TINK!!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey Girlie...when's your flight?  Meant to ask earlier....Gonna give Art a big hug for me....We really have to coordinate a trip...can't wait to meet your Honey.



HI TINK2!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow night - can't wait!  Yes I promise to give Art a huge hug for you!!!  Yes we do - i'm there 1 or 2 times a month now so i'm sure we can!  I'll send you pictures from WDW!


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> HI TINK2!!!!!!!!!!  Tomorrow night - can't wait!  Yes I promise to give Art a huge hug for you!!!  Yes we do - i'm there 1 or 2 times a month now so i'm sure we can!  I'll send you pictures from WDW!



Yeah!!  Pictures good   Love the pic in your siggy...he is tooo Cute and you look so happy


----------



## disneyfanx3

Master Mason said:


> Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??



I think I may go pick it up this weekend - kids are with dad and it is easier (and cheaper ) to shop without them.


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Yeah!!  Pictures good   Love the pic in your siggy...he is tooo Cute and you look so happy




Thanks!  I will send pictures promise or txt my phone.  We have lots of great pics from the Grand Floridian Photo Shoot - will email you some.  I'm happier than I have ever been!  He is a great addition to my hectic life!! He takes awesome care of me!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Master Mason said:


> Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??



Nope, gotta get Season 3 of Battlestar Galactica first (it comes out today too!)


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Thanks!  I will send pictures promise or txt my phone.  We have lots of great pics from the Grand Floridian Photo Shoot - will email you some.  I'm happier than I have ever been!  He is a great addition to my hectic life!! He takes awesome care of me!



Of course, he's a great guy....you deserve someone who will take care of you!  And you finally found it....my mom always told me, gotta kiss a few frogs before you find your prince


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Of course, he's a great guy....you deserve someone who will take care of you!  And you finally found it....my mom always told me, gotta kiss a few frogs before you find your prince




Yes he is - it's nice when you have a man who is a mirror to yourself saves alot of stress.  That is a true statement by your mom.

I found my prince now we just need to make all of our future plans.


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Yes he is - it's nice when you have a man who is a mirror to yourself saves alot of stress.  That is a true statement by your mom.
> 
> I found my prince now we just need to make all of our future plans.



Ooohhhh Plans...we like plans!  We are so gonna have to talk about these plans!


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> Thanks everyone!!! mom is home and in bed, where I too will go back to for a bit. Everything went well and quickly. And her MD is nice looking and married but very nice and talented. Also saw her other surgeon who is awesome and he stopped in to say hello. (also a nice looking man).




Hi Sha- Glad to hear mom's home and better!  I'm in WDW this weekend call me if you happen to find time and come down.

Brenda[/QUOTE]

BREN!!!!!!!!!!!! we have missed you here! And I think someone had posted a few pages back about what happened to the posters who used to post here!! Not sure if I can but if I did it would be Saturday. Btw, love the pics!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> BREN!!!!!!!!!!!! we have missed you here! And I think someone had posted a few pages back about what happened to the posters who used to post here!! Not sure if I can but if I did it would be Saturday. Btw, love the pics!



Sha...kinda like school reunion huh? Tink Squared and all...lol  See peeps....Tink1 + Tink2= Tink Squared....lol


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Ooohhhh Plans...we like plans!  We are so gonna have to talk about these plans!




We will once i have more in order.  I need a Boston shopping trip soon, so we can talk over lunch!


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> We will once i have more in order.  I need a Boston shopping trip soon, so we can talk over lunch!



ooohhhh she said shopping...I like shopping...will there be looking at shoes involved (smee, keep your comments to yourself, got it???  )


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> ooohhhh she said shopping...I like shopping...will there be looking at shoes involved (smee, keep your comments to yourself, got it???  )




You know we love shopping!!  It's a Tink thing! LOL.  There are always shoes you know that!!


----------



## Tink901

Sha said:


> Hi Sha- Glad to hear mom's home and better!  I'm in WDW this weekend call me if you happen to find time and come down.
> 
> Brenda



BREN!!!!!!!!!!!! we have missed you here! And I think someone had posted a few pages back about what happened to the posters who used to post here!! Not sure if I can but if I did it would be Saturday. Btw, love the pics![/QUOTE]

Hey Sha -

I'm going crazy at work and long phone hours and traveling alot!  Call if you do on Saturday - we will be at the parks.  Thanks - I have to send you more pics.


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> You know we love shopping!!  It's a Tink thing! LOL.  There are always shoes you know that!!



not just a tink thing  



katydidbug1 said:


> ooohhhh she said shopping...I like shopping...will there be looking at shoes involved (smee, keep your comments to yourself, got it???  )



LMAO



katydidbug1 said:


> Sha...kinda like school reunion huh? Tink Squared and all...lol  See peeps....Tink1 + Tink2= Tink Squared....lol



it is! is that algebra?


----------



## Tink901

True Sha - shopping isn't just a Tink thing - but the 2 of us - EXCEL at it..LOL

I'll try to post more often after i get back from seeing my man


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> not just a tink thing



Hmmmm...2 Tinks and Believes in Faries?  what do those have in common 



Sha said:


> LMAO



Are you making fun of me Missy....come you know you like shoes too!



Sha said:


> it is! is that algebra?



YUP...even ask Carrie....she'll tell ya


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> True Sha - shopping isn't just a Tink thing - but the 2 of us - EXCEL at it..LOL
> 
> I'll try to post more often after i get back from seeing my man



We do indeed excel at it...didn't we shop around the world (well showcase) a that nov trip?


----------



## Sha

so messed those up! will have to edit it again though lol


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> True Sha - shopping isn't just a Tink thing - but the 2 of us - EXCEL at it..LOL
> 
> I'll try to post more often after i get back from seeing my man



sounds like a plan



katydidbug1 said:


> Hmmmm...2 Tinks and Believes in Faries?  what do those have in common



I know this answer... umm....  



katydidbug1 said:


> Are you making fun of me Missy....come you know you like shoes too!



NOT at all! and yes I do, but actually cut a lot of them since job doesnt require them like past ones have.


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> We do indeed excel at it...didn't we shop around the world (well showcase) a that nov trip?




Yes - that was a shopping - LIIT trip!  We will need another!  We can bring our men so they can carry our shopping bags - just a thought


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Yes - that was a shopping - LIIT trip!  We will need another!  We can bring our men so they can carry our shopping bags - just a thought



I'll just have to watch what i do with my wristlet...don't want to whack anyone in the head...LMAO...Me andLIIT...not a good combo...especially when they are pretty much bottomless.


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> I'll just have to watch what i do with my wristlet...don't want to whack anyone in the head...LMAO...Me andLIIT...not a good combo...especially when they are pretty much bottomless.



SO TRUE!!! Please I didn't care about the last whack this one i will.


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> SO TRUE!!! Please I didn't care about the last whack this one i will.



LMAO...duly noted!


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> LMAO...duly noted!




Have a great night at work!  Call me later or talk tomorrow before my flight!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Later all....gotta go to my other job! Time to torture teenagers wooohooo


Bren & Sha...talk to ya later.


----------



## CinRell

ANGY will you be in chat later?


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Later all....gotta go to my other job! Time to torture teenagers wooohooo
> 
> 
> Bren & Sha...talk to ya later.



Have fun.... LOL... call me on way to other job?


----------



## Sha

Hey Cait... do you have a packing list for going to Europe? Just a thought, but that IS something I will prepack early for LOL


----------



## Tink901

Sha said:


> Hey Cait... do you have a packing list for going to Europe? Just a thought, but that IS something I will prepack early for LOL



Sha - Your asking the packing list queen!!! I'm sure she does - LOL


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> ANGY will you be in chat later?




Yes I will be there tonight and i hope you will as well I have some work to do online so will still be in here til then as well...lol


----------



## CinRell

Angy.. I'm a bundle of nerves with a full bottle of wine and nothing but time on my hands tonight.

I'll be there with bells on


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy.. I'm a bundle of nerves with a full bottle of wine and nothing but time on my hands tonight.
> 
> I'll be there with bells on



Cool...I have abottle of grey goose sitting there calling my name .....and a bottle of tequila but that might not be too good of an idea....as I spill my guts with tequila....


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> Sha - Your asking the packing list queen!!! I'm sure she does - LOL



exactly why I asked  I have to start thinking about some of this now I think... its just under 3 month away. Wont worry much about my May trips though


----------



## connorsmom911

OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!   Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!! 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402

The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.

OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!   Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402
> 
> The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I am sooooo excited!!!!




WooHoo!! Way to go CM, I am happy for you...


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!   Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402
> 
> The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I am sooooo excited!!!!



That is so awesome!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Tink901 said:


> Hi Sha- Glad to hear mom's home and better! I'm in WDW this weekend call me if you happen to find time and come down.
> 
> Brenda


 
Brenda!!!  How ARE you?  Wow... you've been missed for sure!  I'm still so bummed that my one and only stay at the Beach Club was when Art was sick!  

LOVE the pic in your siggy... you look radiant and happy!  Exactly what you deserve!


----------



## Tink901

Kimmielee said:


> Brenda!!!  How ARE you?  Wow... you've been missed for sure!  I'm still so bummed that my one and only stay at the Beach Club was when Art was sick!
> 
> LOVE the pic in your siggy... you look radiant and happy!  Exactly what you deserve!



Kimmie!!!!!

I'm doing Awesome!!  Thanks good to know i've been missed!!  Just means you will have to go back to the Beach Club and visit.  I'm there alot - maybe we can meet up one of these days!  Thanks about the pic!  He is awesome and I've never been happier in my life!!  You will have to meet him.  

I see you and Noah will be relocating in the future - that's awesome!  Keep in touch! 

Bren


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!   Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402
> 
> The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I am sooooo excited!!!!



Thats AWESOME!!!! I wish I had entered... started too, but then forgot about it  but SO glad a friend won something!


----------



## Kimmielee

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!  Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402
> 
> The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!! I am sooooo excited!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, OMG, OMG...I won the DIS boards photo contest in the Resort category!!!!!   Didn't win the cruise, but I won $100 Disney GC!!!
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=23875402#post23875402
> 
> The pictures are on the link at the top for the DIS Unplugged Podcast.
> 
> OMG, OMG, OMG!!!  I am sooooo excited!!!!



Way to Go...... ...... you now have more money for WDW......


----------



## Kimmielee

ttester9612 said:


> Sorry to hear you can't make it in May. I was so looking forward to meeting you.


 
Same here Teresa... did I tell you that your Valentine's card came back due to "incomplete address" over a MONTH later???    I must have written it down wrong... 



Master Mason said:


> Anyone else going to go pick up enchanted today??


 
Bought but put away... Noah lost movie privileges today...  "Momma, I don't KNOW what made me laugh at my teacher, but she got mad!"


----------



## dismem98

I'll be the first to send best wishes to Randy and Angy.  All the best.  Can't wait for the WDW wedding!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I know its only been 24 hrs since I read the boards so let me make some replies. . .

Angy, "congratulations". . .nuff said. . 

DFF Carrie,. . .yeah, working a day shift or two. . .sux big time. . .

Mason. . .gotta work the weekend I said I would meet up. . .sorry. . .we had many people quit recently (Vegas medicine sux big time. . .need to move back to Cali. . .)

Sven. . .sorry, no witty comeback . .just a good belly laugh. . .lol

everyone else who wasn't personally mentioned. . .hugs to you and many happy Disney wishes. . .

I was working hard doing day shift. . .for those that REALLY know me you know I don't do days well. . .so, I am happy to report I have today off and start back on nights on Thursday. . .YAY. . .never answer your phone "accidentally" when work calls. . .


----------



## Kimmielee




----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


>



LOL Kimmie

So do I still get to send you....I'm on the bus text messages, in May?


----------



## Kimmielee

katydidbug1 said:


> LOL Kimmie
> 
> So do I still get to send you....I'm on the bus text messages, in May?


 
I'd be disappointed if you didn't!  Last weekend, as I'm in bed with the stomach flu and feeling like horrible crap... Sha and GD3 sent me lots of pic's and text message from WDW that kept my heart happy! I expect the same in May from everyone else!  Well, not EVERYONE!  *(Ok, before rumors start... GD3's were innocent and the heart happy comment has NOTHING to do with ANYTHING other than my love for DISNEY).*

At this point, Halloween week isn't an option due to state wide testing that Noah can't be pulled from school for vacation. Waiting for Paula to get home from TN and come up for some air after missing her  so we can figure out the dates. Hopefully we can overlap SOME of the time together!

Also Spirit, who holds my May ticket - I can't even price to change it to October or December since they only have posted rates through 10/31!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


>



 LMAO!!!!! that is a good one. I plan to text her Cait... just wish there was another school friend that could watch Noah


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> I'd be disappointed if you didn't!  Last weekend, as I'm in bed with the stomach flu and feeling like horrible crap... Sha and GD3 sent me lots of pic's and text message from WDW that kept my heart happy! I expect the same in May from everyone else!  Well, not EVERYONE!  *(Ok, before rumors start... GD3's were innocent and the heart happy comment has NOTHING to do with ANYTHING other than my love for DISNEY).*
> 
> At this point, Halloween week isn't an option due to state wide testing that Noah can't be pulled from school for vacation. Waiting for Paula to get home from TN and come up for some air after missing her  so we can figure out the dates. Hopefully we can overlap SOME of the time together!
> 
> Also Spirit, who holds my May ticket - I can't even price to change it to October or December since they only have posted rates through 10/31!



Hmmmm do these people not understand how important this is...do I need come out there and bat my eyes are someone...anyone to make May or Oct Happen....come on you know I will....lol



Sha said:


> LMAO!!!!! that is a good one. I plan to text her Cait... just wish there was another school friend that could watch Noah



Good thing I have unlimited texting...lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

dismem98 said:


> I'll be the first to send best wishes to Randy and Angy.  All the best.  Can't wait for the WDW wedding!!



Wow looks like I left chat too early last night


----------



## Carrieannew

nevermind


----------



## Carrieannew

Oh snizzle was that out loud. To late. Lack of sleep does that to a person.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning DFF Carrie, DFF Angy, and everyone else out here.  Yay, no working days today. . .makes for one VERY HAPPY nurse.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning DFF Carrie, DFF Angy, and everyone else out here.  Yay, no working days today. . .makes for one VERY HAPPY nurse.



Sorry DFF got distracted by some nastyness... saw your posts! I am glad your around today. Missed ya!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

lol DFF, why some nastiness. . .whats up girlie?


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> lol DFF, why some nastiness. . .whats up girlie?



It's all good in the hood

May is not coming soon enough. So DFF for May your coming in Weds night??? What time? 

What are your plans for Thursday?


----------



## acm563

Good morning to everyone.....

Ok, so I know that last nights news was unexpected. Thats what happens when I drink tequila, I talk too much...sorry we were planning on waiting til May to annnounce anything but if you look at past posts you can see where we were headed.

Dismem..Thanks for your well wishes......

Darcy Thanks for the congrats.

Kimme ...loved the humor


Lets be certain we are all on the same page with this....

Yes, it happened fast, but Randy and I were talking before I started posting here...
Secondly and most importantly....THIS DOES NOT CHANGE ANYTHING AS FAR AS MAY GOES..... We are here to have fun, enjoy ourselves and enjoy life and that includes WDW in May.  That is where the whole comments about the day planner came in at because Randy was scared I would be upset because of plans he made to do certain things and so I said as long as I get the times I want we are cool with it....So...if you made plans to have Randy hold your hands, give you a hug, tease you flirt with you, that hasnt changed Randy is Randy...I like him perfectly fine just the way he is and that includes the fact that he is an incurable flirt. In case you havent noticed I am just as bad...but it is harmless.....

CARRIE....I love you...and I am sorry we didnt tell you first. I had no idea it was going to come out last night .....I owed you at least to be the first to know and I apolgize


The point is this..nothing has changed This is still all about having fun, loving disney and all things disney.. It doesnt change anything for May..it doesnt change anything in how we post on the board...It just means 2 people made a connection that neiwther one of us had planned on, we would have told you all you were crazy...it just happened so wish us well.... and go on like we havent made any announcements at all....I dont care if ya flirt with Randy or he flirts back....There is more than enough of his humor to go around . I knwo who has his heart and he knows who has mine and that is all that matters at the end of the day...................................

(((HUGS)))


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> It's all good in the hood
> 
> May is not coming soon enough. So DFF for May your coming in Weds night??? What time?
> 
> What are your plans for Thursday?



Well, still not sure of exact time of arrival. . .maybe earlier on Wednesday. . .just want more time. . .lol.  I have NO plans as of yet. . .I am open and game for anything. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, still not sure of exact time of arrival. . .maybe earlier on Wednesday. . .just want more time. . .lol.  I have NO plans as of yet. . .I am open and game for anything. . .



Gotcha. Bob and I plan on hitting some of the big rides like e/e and such. I'll keep ya posted.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Angy, since we joke so much about things, I just assumed you were joking last night. . .sorry about that.  And again, congratulations. . .you know I am happy for you. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Gotcha. Bob and I plan on hitting some of the big rides like e/e and such. I'll keep ya posted.



Sounds good. . .love the big rides. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds good. . .love the big rides. . .



Me too.. well kinda sorta.. I am a wuss hehe

But I do plan to attempt to try Space Mountain again even though my life flashed before me the last time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Me too.. well kinda sorta.. I am a wuss hehe
> 
> But I do plan to attempt to try Space Mountain again even though my life flashed before me the last time.



Just don't eat first. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Just don't eat first. . .lol



I think it was the al-ke-hol last time hehe.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I think it was the al-ke-hol last time hehe.



Ahhhh, well, I can see that one. . .lol.  Yeah, probably good to stay dry until after SM


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Ahhhh, well, I can see that one. . .lol.  Yeah, probably good to stay dry until after SM



I'll have to think about it.... staying dry in May is not in the plans hahaha


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I'll have to think about it.... staying dry in May is not in the plans hahaha



ROFLMAO. . .I hear ya there. . .oh well, at least slow down a bit before SM. . .lol. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .I hear ya there. . .oh well, at least slow down a bit before SM. . .lol. . .



Slow.. Slow.. Got it. 

Who will be responsible for me doing that? hehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Slow.. Slow.. Got it.
> 
> Who will be responsible for me doing that? hehe



Don't look at me!  I have no responsible bone in my body. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, since we joke so much about things, I just assumed you were joking last night. . .sorry about that.  And again, congratulations. . .you know I am happy for you. . .




I know and thank you and yes, I know on the joking part...
Noone ever knows if I am joking or not.....


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't look at me!  I have no responsible bone in my body. . .lol



Maybe we should impliment the buddy system haha. Hold hands so we dont get lost and all that crap. 

I am now taking applications for my "buddy"


----------



## ttester9612

dismem98 said:


> I'll be the first to send best wishes to Randy and Angy.  All the best.  Can't wait for the WDW wedding!!



What did I miss after chat last night.   And you said I could have Randy and hold hands with him. You sure changed your mind fast.   

Honestly, I wish you both the best of luck. Just invite me to the wedding.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> I know and thank you and yes, I know on the joking part...
> Noone ever knows if I am joking or not.....



Especially me....   But I know how to make her serious in a heartbeat...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Maybe we should impliment the buddy system haha. Hold hands so we dont get lost and all that crap.
> 
> I am now taking applications for my "buddy"



DFF wasn't good enough?  lol. . .but then again, I am not responsible so I probably need to buddy up to keep me from getting lost. . .I am a WDW noob so to speak. . .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I think it was the al-ke-hol last time hehe.



Al-ke-hol does bad things...I am living proof...lmaorof..and Carrie eat some crackers first and u will b fine


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> What did I miss after chat last night.   And you said I could have Randy and hold hands with him. You sure changed your mind fast.
> 
> Honestly, I wish you both the best of luck. Just invite me to the wedding.



I still be holding hands...previous commitments are still being honored...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> DFF wasn't good enough?  lol. . .but then again, I am not responsible so I probably need to buddy up to keep me from getting lost. . .I am a WDW noob so to speak. . .



I think we would both be better off with different buddys hehe. We will end up at the wrong resort with beer goggles on and with the wrong boys. We need to plan ahead DFF. 



acm563 said:


> Al-ke-hol does bad things...I am living proof...lmaorof..and Carrie eat some crackers first and u will b fine



Crackers?!?!? I am not preggo hehehehe


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> What did I miss after chat last night.   And you said I could have Randy and hold hands with him. You sure changed your mind fast.
> 
> Honestly, I wish you both the best of luck. Just invite me to the wedding.



Aww TT, i havent changed my mind at all.... I told you I am willing to share


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Especially me....   But I know how to make her serious in a heartbeat...




oohhh baby..u make my heart swell..u know that...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I think we would both be better off with different buddys hehe. We will end up at the wrong resort with beer goggles on and with the wrong boys. We need to plan ahead DFF.



I hear ya there. . .hence the end of my comment. . .I REALLY could get lost even without imbibing. . .lol


----------



## acm563

..and i was told I made a typo ...when I said I LIKED Randy just the way he is.....sorry babe...I LOVE Randy just the way he is.....
(there babe does that make it all better now)


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear ya there. . .hence the end of my comment. . .I REALLY could get lost even without imbibing. . .lol



No worries DFF. I will handle this. Will find us both responsible "buddys"

Anyone interested please send a short PM with all your important "stats"
hehehe


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I still be holding hands...previous commitments are still being honored...lol





acm563 said:


> Aww TT, i havent changed my mind at all.... I told you I am willing to share



You two crack me up... ... but I don't do threesomes.

I told you before Randy, that I could find someone else to hold my hand on TOT and EE.  Don't want to have Angy be ANGRY with me.... (Just kidding, you know I love you both.) 

So Angy when we meet before May, will we be looking for a wedding dress for you.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Crackers?!?!? I am not preggo hehehehe




lol..neither am I...eeek....what a scarey thought...but crackers do help


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> No worries DFF. I will handle this. Will find us both responsible "buddys"
> 
> Anyone interested please send a short PM with all your important "stats"
> hehehe



Sounds good to me. . .Make sure you send me copies of the stats so I can peruse with you. . .lol


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> You two crack me up... ... but I don't do threesomes.
> 
> I told you before Randy, that I could find someone else to hold my hand on TOT and EE.  Don't want to have Angy be ANGRY with me.... (Just kidding, you know I love you both.)
> 
> So Angy when we meet before May, will we be looking for a wedding dress for you.




Dang you people work too fast for me...lol...

One thing at a time T...I am still reeling from being engaged...that is what I get for saying NEVER...and seriously when I get married again it will be at WDW so that takes planning people, it doesnt happen overnight.....


As for sharing TT...dont look at it that way...and Angy is seldom AngRY and doesnt do the jealousy thing.... I have a rule on that which some on here know....if someone (randy) desires me enough then I dont have to worry.... and if they dont then I dont have to worry either....as that is not my style....


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds good to me. . .Make sure you send me copies of the stats so I can peruse with you. . .lol



No problem.

Stats will mostly include drinking habbits... how well he/she can handle al-ke-hol. Good stuff like that. 

Of course me I would prefer a he and also someone who likes to make out. Since I tend to ask alot if someone wants to make out when I am drinking.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> No problem.
> 
> Stats will mostly include drinking habbits... how well he/she can handle al-ke-hol. Good stuff like that.
> 
> Of course me I would prefer a he and also someone who likes to make out. Since I tend to ask alot if someone wants to make out when I am drinking.



ROFLMAO. . .that's too funny. . .yeah, but a couple of hot guys that can handle their liquor would be fun. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .that's too funny. . .yeah, but a couple of hot guys that can handle their liquor would be fun. . .



mmm...idk u 2..i think u better be looking for two guys that can handle YOU that will be a tough challenge.... only go for the best


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> mmm...idk u 2..i think u better be looking for two guys that can handle YOU that will be a tough challenge.... only go for the best



You may be right there Angy. . .it could get a bit crazy. . .


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Dang you people work too fast for me...lol...
> 
> One thing at a time T...I am still reeling from being engaged...that is what I get for saying NEVER...and seriously when I get married again it will be at WDW so that takes planning people, it doesnt happen overnight.....
> 
> As for sharing TT...dont look at it that way...and Angy is seldom AngRY and doesnt do the jealousy thing.... I have a rule on that which some on here know....if someone (randy) desires me enough then I dont have to worry.... and if they dont then I dont have to worry either....as that is not my style....



Okay, right now I'll let Randy hold my hand on TOT and EE. I'm actually hoping for a certain person to decide to join us in May and he can hold my hand.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .that's too funny. . .yeah, but a couple of hot guys that can handle their liquor would be fun. . .



Ok I will make out with a Hot guy if I really have to.. twist my arm hehe

Mason's brother is hot  



acm563 said:


> mmm...idk u 2..i think u better be looking for two guys that can handle YOU that will be a tough challenge.... only go for the best



I am not certain their is someone out there that can handle me.


----------



## Master Mason

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .that's too funny. . .yeah, but a couple of hot guys that can handle their liquor would be fun. . .




nope not gonna say it family board, family board...


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, right now I'll let Randy hold my hand on TOT and EE. I'm actually hoping for a certain person to decide to join us in May and he can hold my hand.



Ohhhhhh TT got a boyfriend?!?!?!!?!?!?


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Ohhhhhh TT got a boyfriend?!?!?!!?!?!?



OH NO I DON'T.  I have a friend who happens to be a Man.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> nope not gonna say it family board, family board...



LOL. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> OH NO I DON'T.  I have a friend who happens to be a Man.



TT has a boyfriend

TT and "so and so" sitting in a tree

hehe Ok I done. 

And who is this friend you are hoping will join in may??


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> TT has a boyfriend
> 
> TT and "so and so" sitting in a tree
> 
> hehe Ok I done.
> 
> And who is this friend you are hoping will join in may??



Yep his name is "Just a friend"


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, right now I'll let Randy hold my hand on TOT and EE. I'm actually hoping for a certain person to decide to join us in May and he can hold my hand.



Whew...TY I was starting to get worried there for a moment.... I told you this does not change ANYTHING I am not like that at all


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Yep his name is "Just a friend"



I love that song. Was on the radio yesterday

"But you say he's just a friend" ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh 

(shakin bum bum)

"but you say he's just a friend"


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> I love that song. Was on the radio yesterday
> 
> "But you say he's just a friend" ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> (shakin bum bum)
> 
> "but you say he's just a friend"



LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> LOL



Its okay T, I get it. . .most of my friends are guys. . .


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> Sorry but your hole is calling your name. Crawl back





  That wasn't very disney-magical  


   to Randy and Angy.. but c'mon Randy. you couldn't wait 2 months to do it in front of the castle???


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> LOL





nurse.darcy said:


> Its okay T, I get it. . .most of my friends are guys. . .



"But you say he's just a friend" ooohhhh 

I need a singing partner who knows this song. Come on people. I know who would know it but he isnt here


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> "But you say he's just a friend" ooohhhh
> 
> I need a singing partner who knows this song. Come on people. I know who would know it but he isnt here



Sorry DFF, don't know that one. . .or I would gladly sing along. . .


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> That wasn't very disney-magical
> 
> 
> to Randy and Angy.. but c'mon Randy. you couldn't wait 2 months to do it in front of the castle???




well cindy i think that was the plan for May but things kind of got out of hand last night....lol...sorry I know this was sudden for everyone but you will see when we are together in May


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Whew...TY I was starting to get worried there for a moment.... I told you this does not change ANYTHING I am not like that at all



Oh don't worry, Angy.. As I said last night, being my first time on TOT and EE I didn't want to ride solo. A while back Randy volunteer to hold my hand, which I thought that would be better because I would be squeezing the hell out of it.  I didn't want to do that to a woman's hand.  Randy can take the abuse.  

I do have a friend who has been debating in joining us in May.  If he does, then I prefer him holding my hand.  AND HE IS JUST A FRIEND, so don't you all go reading into this.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> AND HE IS JUST A FRIEND, so don't you all go reading into this.



I hear you on this one. . .man, it can get out of hand around here. . .


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Oh don't worry, Angy.. As I said last night, being my first time on TOT and EE I didn't want to ride solo. A while back Randy volunteer to hold my hand, which I thought that would be better because I would be squeezing the hell out of it.  I didn't want to do that to a woman's hand.  Randy can take the abuse.
> 
> I do have a friend who has been debating in joining us in May.  If he does, then I prefer him holding my hand.  AND HE IS JUST A FRIEND, so don't you all go reading into this.



Mmmm..TT..I wouldnt say that if I were you...this is how this whole thing got started with me and Randy.... and I am sorry if anyone feels we deceived them..it wasnt like that at all...I am just private about things like that...but as I said if ppl would go back and read some of the posts as well as the  lack thereof you may see things more clearly...


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you on this one. . .man, it can get out of hand around here. . .



You're so right.  Even when you say it, some folks still don't listen..


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Mmmm..TT..I wouldnt say that if I were you...this is how this whole thing got started with me and Randy.... and I am sorry if anyone feels we deceived them..it wasnt like that at all...I am just private about things like that...but as I said if ppl would go back and read some of the posts as well as the  lack thereof you may see things more clearly...



You are so right, Oh I saw it back then, but didn't want to say anything just in case I was wrong.  I knew if it was, you would eventually tell us.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

acm563 said:


> One thing at a time T...I am still reeling from being engaged...that is what I get for saying NEVER...and seriously when I get married again it will be at WDW so that takes planning people, it doesnt happen overnight....




It can happen Almost overnight...those Disney people are Fast and very good!!!

   

(Can't find the groom in the smilies???)


----------



## Carrieannew

.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> You are so right, Oh I saw it back then, but didn't want to say anything just in case I was wrong.  I knew if it was, you would eventually tell us.



well as I said I am sorry if anyone feels I deceived them...Randy and I have had this love me/hate me thing going on for w while....lol...just there is a fine line between love and hate....lol...

BUT anyway...Lets just all have fun and hhhmmmm...man friend....I shall be dying to know more


----------



## Carrieannew

I think we have heard enough from Carrie today. Clearly this is the mean snippy carrie coming out. 

Everyone have a great day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I think we have heard enough from Carrie today. Clearly this is the mean snippy carrie coming out.
> 
> Everyone have a great day!



DFF, have a great day and TTYL. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I am out too.  At least for a little while. . .Gotta get my day started and in desparate need of a shower. . .lol.  Then I really should clean house and do laundry, and. . .well, you all get it. . .lol


----------



## acm563

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> It can happen Almost overnight...those Disney people are Fast and very good!!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Can't find the groom in the smilies???)




lolrof....but Angy doesnt do fast marriages cause a fast marriage ends in DIVORCE.....  breathe people...take a deep breath....you are worse than my family trying to marry me off


----------



## disneyfanx3

Ok I am really lost here I just read all of the posts - Good things always happen when I leave chat early.  Are you two really engaged - I can't tell if it is joking or if it is for real - Please let me know  

If it is for real - I want to be invited to the wedding (hope that's not too much to ask) and Congratulations


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I hear you on this one. . .man, it can get out of hand around here. . .



<<<has a headache from the way it has I feel like the girl in the exorcist..my head doing a 360*....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> <<<has a headache from the way it has I feel like the girl in the exorcist..my head doing a 360*....lol



Don't worry about it DFF Angy, you only have to answer to you. . .


----------



## CinRell

Carrieannew said:


> Ummmm. I didnt really ask if it was. And didnt really care. Some people dont understand there place on the thread. Thats all.




People have a place on the thread???  I'm pretty sure when michelle started the thread that wasn't the purpose of it.


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Ok I am really lost here I just read all of the posts - Good things always happen when I leave chat early.  Are you two really engaged - I can't tell if it is joking or if it is for real - Please let me know
> 
> If it is for real - I want to be invited to the wedding (hope that's not too much to ask) and Congratulations



Ok this is what we both get for joking too much all the time...Yes this is for real...(as in yes he really asked me to marry him, and yes I said yes) *No, on wedding date being set yet... *
Long story but you will realize it all in May.....and in one sense it is best this way as I told him everyone was going to be wondering if they found out we had set our flights to arrive and leave at the same time..... and lets face it when 2 ppl care about each other it is kind of hard to hide it from their facial expressions..... SO..that is the short version of the long story....(and typical man leaves me to answer all the questions today...heheh but my job allows it so.....here I am)


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> People have a place on the thread???  I'm pretty sure when michelle started the thread that wasn't the purpose of it.



CINDY!!!!....I have a place...it is right here...c....lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Don't worry about it DFF Angy, you only have to answer to you. . .



Thanks Darcy.....sometimes I feel like I should have just not started posting and he could have just introduced me from the beginning as his gf.... but things were too complicated at the time.....uggghhhh..gotta go find some Advil


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Ok this is what we both get for joking too much all the time...Yes this is for real...(as in yes he really asked me to marry him, and yes I said yes) *No, on wedding date being set yet... *
> Long story but you will realize it all in May.....and in one sense it is best this way as I told him everyone was going to be wondering if they found out we had set our flights to arrive and leave at the same time..... and lets face it when 2 ppl care about each other it is kind of hard to hide it from their facial expressions..... SO..that is the short version of the long story....(and typical man leaves me to answer all the questions today...heheh but my job allows it so.....here I am)



CONGRATULATIONS!!!!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!



Thank you,


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Ok this is what we both get for joking too much all the time...Yes this is for real...(as in yes he really asked me to marry him, and yes I said yes) *No, on wedding date being set yet... *
> Long story but you will realize it all in May.....and in one sense it is best this way as I told him everyone was going to be wondering if they found out we had set our flights to arrive and leave at the same time..... and lets face it when 2 ppl care about each other it is kind of hard to hide it from their facial expressions..... SO..that is the short version of the long story....(and typical man leaves me to answer all the questions today...heheh but my job allows it so.....here I am)



Awwwwwwwwwww honey...........


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww honey...........



lol...u know how i feel and what happens when I feel smothered.... I run...and right now I am feeling it....lol..... and at least u wuvs me so I am ok Now get back to work as we both need to make a living if we are doing this Disney style


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> Ok this is what we both get for joking too much all the time...Yes this is for real...(as in yes he really asked me to marry him, and yes I said yes) *No, on wedding date being set yet... *
> Long story but you will realize it all in May.....and in one sense it is best this way as I told him everyone was going to be wondering if they found out we had set our flights to arrive and leave at the same time..... and lets face it when 2 ppl care about each other it is kind of hard to hide it from their facial expressions..... SO..that is the short version of the long story....(and typical man leaves me to answer all the questions today...heheh but my job allows it so.....here I am)


 





First and foremost, congratulations!  Your head is spinning and lots of PM's, text messages and posts are flying all over the place ~ simply because you both pulled off what everyone is ultimately hoping for ~ HAPPINESS!  

I haven't been around much, I am rarely in chat, so you and I don't know one another ~ but I've known Randy for a long time and am very happy for you both.


----------



## libertybell7

Wow! I'm impressed..Dreams really do come true on the board.

Back me up on this one Duckie


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> First and foremost, congratulations!  Your head is spinning and lots of PM's, text messages and posts are flying all over the place ~ simply because you both pulled off what everyone is ultimately hoping for ~ HAPPINESS!
> 
> I haven't been around much, I am rarely in chat, so you and I don't know one another ~ but I've known Randy for a long time and am very happy for you both.




Thank you Kimme and I appreciate it....yes Randy has known most for a long time...heheheh and i had wondered what happened to you...and no response to myspace...so Hello and I was hoping you would be there in may


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Wow! I'm impressed..Dreams really do come true on the board.
> 
> Back me up on this one Duckie



I think you two started the trend...


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> I think you two started the trend...



Well it's a good trend to start thats for sure..Its nice to see some good things in here for a change.


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> I'll be the first to send best wishes to Randy and Angy.  All the best.  Can't wait for the WDW wedding!!



and...I wasnt sure if I replied to your post, been so much going on as I am trying to work as well so THANK YOU....and I would love to see more of you in chat as you have always been very kind and I appreciate that


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Wow! I'm impressed..Dreams really do come true on the board.
> 
> Back me up on this one Duckie



Yes they do baby  

I am meeting my soul mate in May...

Congrats Randy and Angy, I am so happy for you!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> I think you two started the trend...



actually there have been 2 (maybe more now?) weddings that are a direct result of the original post that has since been taken away (got too long).

hopefully it's a long standing trend and everyone finds their prince/princess!


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Yes they do baby
> 
> I am meeting my soul mate in May...
> 
> Congrats Randy and Angy, I am so happy for you!


Thank you..I meant it when I was telling you two in chat I was happy for you....now you know why


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> Thank you Kimme and I appreciate it....yes Randy has known most for a long time...heheheh and i had wondered what happened to you...and no response to myspace...so Hello and I was hoping you would be there in may


 
Did you send something to my MySpace?   If so... I totally missed it.   With work, sickness, etc... life for me has been beyond crazy.  I'm sorry to be missing May but things are not working out for me and that's God's way of saying... it's just not meant to be! I tend to listen to the Big Guy when he talks!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> actually there have been 2 (maybe more now?) weddings that are a direct result of the original post that has since been taken away (got too long).
> 
> hopefully it's a long standing trend and everyone finds their prince/princess!



WOW!! That is so cool Cindy and who was it that started the thread, I thought I read something about this a while back.....


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Did you send something to my MySpace?   If so... I totally missed it.   With work, sickness, etc... life for me has been beyond crazy.  I'm sorry to be missing May but things are not working out for me and that's God's way of saying... it's just not meant to be! I tend to listen to the Big Guy when he talks!



That is OK Kimmee...and hope you are feeling better. There will be many many more WDW vacations so I am sure we will meet eventually....and yay on the relocation plans btw


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Thank you..I meant it when I was telling you two in chat I was happy for you....now you know why



Thank's sometimes it's hard to believe what is said in the chat.
So   to you two


----------



## Kimmielee

Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?

She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!      

I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> WOW!! That is so cool Cindy and who was it that started the thread, I thought I read something about this a while back.....



My friend Michelle.. mdhkitten. 

The thread has changed so much since she used to post and not many familiar faces.... she doesn't come on here much anymore.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



Gotta love it when that stuff happens. . .lol. . .


----------



## Emtgirljen

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



That's great Kimmie!  Just goes to show that waiting (procrastinating? LOL) sometimes pays off.  

Hope you feel better soon!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning DFF Carrie, DFF Angy, and everyone else out here.  Yay, no working days today. . .makes for one VERY HAPPY nurse.



I was curious about you switching days and nights... if you are around tonight I have questions about that kind of stuff



Carrieannew said:


> Ok I will make out with a Hot guy if I really have to.. twist my arm hehe
> 
> Mason's brother is hot



Maybe if we can get Mason there we could get him to bring his brother for you???



acm563 said:


> Thanks Darcy.....sometimes I feel like I should have just not started posting and he could have just introduced me from the beginning as his gf.... but things were too complicated at the time.....uggghhhh..gotta go find some Advil



Congradulations to you both. I for one am very confused about all of this, but do wish you well. It was obvious you too had been chatting elsewhere for awhile from conversations etc. Good luck


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



That is great Kimmie!!


----------



## Kimmielee

Emtgirljen said:


> That's great Kimmie! Just goes to show that waiting (procrastinating? LOL) sometimes pays off.
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!


 
Thanks Jen... it IS better when you wait... I wasn't taking any chances with it looking inappropriate for any reason, I knew if I gave her enough time she'd hang herself.  She managed to do that on Monday... and I think she saw the writing on the wall... and did it on her own first!  Woooo Hoooo!  Life is so much better!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



WooHoo...I have found out that that tends to happen a lot when someone is causing issues.....and most people see what is coming and go poof....wish I could be so lucky as I am filling out coaching requests myself today and hate doing it


----------



## Tink901

Kimmie - 

That's great news that she quit - I remember you speaking about the subject in the past. 

FEEL better!  I'll send you some pixie dust from WDW this weekend!!

Hugs,
Brenda


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> My friend Michelle.. mdhkitten.
> 
> The thread has changed so much since she used to post and not many familiar faces.... she doesn't come on here much anymore.



Well, it is a shame ..find the original thread if you can or did they delete it? I would love to see how she first posted it and with what intent


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Congradulations to you both. I for one am very confused about all of this, but do wish you well. It was obvious you too had been chatting elsewhere for awhile from conversations etc. Good luck



Thanks...


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Kimmie -
> 
> That's great news that she quit - I remember you speaking about the subject in the past.
> 
> FEEL better!  I'll send you some pixie dust from WDW this weekend!!
> 
> Hugs,
> Brenda



Bren!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey Chicky....how many hours???


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Bren!!!!!!!!!!!  Hey Chicky....how many hours???



TINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  11 hours and I'm with my man!  Can't WAIT!!!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Well, it is a shame ..find the original thread if you can or did they delete it? I would love to see how she first posted it and with what intent



it was deleted as a "too long" thread.


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> TINK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  11 hours and I'm with my man!  Can't WAIT!!!



WOOOOHOOOOO....Say hi to the mouse for me...and pics lots of pics


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> WOOOOHOOOOO....Say hi to the mouse for me...and pics lots of pics[/QUOT
> 
> I will take lots of pics and say hi to the mouse for you.  You can call while i'm there to say "hi"
> 
> The nice thing of living between here and there is most of my stuff is at his house so less to carry on the plane!  LOL


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> it was deleted as a "too long" thread.



well lets keep the MAGIC she obviously intended for this thread going....
Like I said this is supposed to be FUN.....not any hurt feelings..... There is a macth out here for anyone so lets not try to blow out anyones fire  lets fan the flames and spread some pixie dust.....
It is all about BELIEVING!!!!! Stop and hear in your mind Jiminy Cricket at wishes...Listen to it, hear it , feel it... Thats the one thing that got me with Randy and the one thing I made him promise me....WISHES....
So keep on wishing , dreaming and BELIEVING!!! and speak what you are looking for.... 
So say it with me.... I beleive in MAGIC and FAIRY TALES...and in Happily Ever After...and One Day your prince will come, if you keep on believing...


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> My friend Michelle.. mdhkitten.
> 
> The thread has changed so much since she used to post and not many familiar faces.... she doesn't come on here much anymore.


 
There are a few of us still here from the beginning... I was in and out but started on page 2 or so... but many have met their Prince or Princess and pop in every now and then... or for others... such as me... I'm no longer looking and have only used this to keep in touch with some wonderful friends that I've met.  

The initial intent was exactly as the thread title implies... Disney loving singles looking for other Disney loving singles.  Today's value of the thread goes further than that.  Friendships have been made - some have agreed to "stop talking" and not be "friendly" due to issues that happened - then it's produced engagements and even weddings.  So... it is different today.  Much more fast paced for sure!  

Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I was curious about you switching days and nights... if you are around tonight I have questions about that kind of stuff
> 
> I'll be around. . .though I am meeting my friend for late afternoon lunch (which usually includes cocktails) So not sure how coherent I will be. . .but you know how to get a hold of me. . .


----------



## CinRell

I know you were here from the start kimmie  

I guess I remember it being much more light hearted... 

Less claws.. .LOL!


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> WOOOOHOOOOO....Say hi to the mouse for me...and pics lots of pics[/QUOT
> 
> I will take lots of pics and say hi to the mouse for you.  You can call while i'm there to say "hi"
> 
> The nice thing of living between here and there is most of my stuff is at his house so less to carry on the plane!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good thing...no packing list needed for you then..LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense? [/COLOR]



Yes it does make sense and that is where the cant we all just get along comes from. We dont have to liek one another but we should all be respectful towrds one another even if in private we are grinding our teeth....lol There are going to be hurt feelings if we all dont take it inthe context that it is...online fun....no expectations...then if something comes of it we can be pleasantly surprised and if it doesnt we wont be disappointed


----------



## Kimmielee

I intended to do this on Tuesday but now it's Wednesday and I must log off and get some rest... so... since I don't have the time or energy to send this via PM's... here's our Disney Easter artwork! Take your pick!
















Feel free to hit "quote" for this... cut and paste the link that you like... and then add to your signature if you want. 

Happy Easter Everyone!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was curious about you switching days and nights... if you are around tonight I have questions about that kind of stuff
> 
> I'll be around. . .though I am meeting my friend for late afternoon lunch (which usually includes cocktails) So not sure how coherent I will be. . .but you know how to get a hold of me. . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo on cocktails Darcy Have one for me and enjoy your day off as you deserve it
Click to expand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> nurse.darcy said:
> 
> 
> 
> woohoo on cocktails Darcy Have one for me and enjoy your day off as you deserve it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I need this day off. . .I go back on night shift tomorrow and will use this as a rest day. . .sort of. . .
Click to expand...


----------



## katydidbug1

Kimmielee said:


> There are a few of us still here from the beginning... I was in and out but started on page 2 or so... but many have met their Prince or Princess and pop in every now and then... or for others... such as me... I'm no longer looking and have only used this to keep in touch with some wonderful friends that I've met.
> 
> The initial intent was exactly as the thread title implies... Disney loving singles looking for other Disney loving singles.  Today's value of the thread goes further than that.  Friendships have been made - some have agreed to "stop talking" and not be "friendly" due to issues that happened - then it's produced engagements and even weddings.  So... it is different today.  Much more fast paced for sure!
> 
> Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense?




Ditto to what Kimmie said....its hard to always keep things "friendly" and "less claws"  when over the course of this thread in all its incarnations, and chat, there have been "issues" between friends.  

That being said, the 2 weddings and engagements and other couples (I include myself in that) that have met though this thread and chat, are worth it.  And even for those of us who have stopped looking, ya never know when your prince or princess is going to walk by...be it here, chat or closer to home.


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Tink901 said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a good thing...no packing list needed for you then..LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no packing list - just doubles of shoes and favorite clothing!  LOL
Click to expand...


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> katydidbug1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope no packing list - just doubles of shoes and favorite clothing!  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shoes...good
Click to expand...


----------



## Tink901

Kimmielee said:


> There are a few of us still here from the beginning... I was in and out but started on page 2 or so... but many have met their Prince or Princess and pop in every now and then... or for others... such as me... I'm no longer looking and have only used this to keep in touch with some wonderful friends that I've met.
> 
> The initial intent was exactly as the thread title implies... Disney loving singles looking for other Disney loving singles.  Today's value of the thread goes further than that.  Friendships have been made - some have agreed to "stop talking" and not be "friendly" due to issues that happened - then it's produced engagements and even weddings.  So... it is different today.  Much more fast paced for sure!
> 
> Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense?





katydidbug1 said:


> Ditto to what Kimmie said....its hard to always keep things "friendly" and "less claws"  when over the course of this thread in all its incarnations, and chat, there have been "issues" between friends.
> 
> That being said, the 2 weddings and engagements and other couples (I include myself in that) that have met though this thread and chat, are worth it.  And even for those of us who have stopped looking, ya never know when your prince or princess is going to walk by...be it here, chat or closer to home.




You both have said it well.  I've been gone from here for a while, but still have great friendships which i value from here(you know who you are  ) and I did meet my prince when I wasn't looking at all.


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> I know you were here from the start kimmie
> 
> I guess I remember it being much more light hearted...
> 
> Less claws.. .LOL!


 





Believe me, I pray every day that old wounds heal.  For some, it's easier to forgive... for others, people are not allowed to make mistakes and are not willing to forgive.  Then... there are those that say exactly what's on their mind.  We can't control any of it!  It's one of the reasons I've been on here and in chat less and less.  Perhaps someday...


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> You both have said it well.  I've been gone from here for a while, but still have great friendships which i value from here(you know who you are  ) and I did meet my prince when I wasn't looking at all.



Went through a frog or 2 to get there....lol...and look at you now...blissful and happy...its a good thing, sweetiepie


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Went through a frog or 2 to get there....lol...and look at you now...blissful and happy...its a good thing, sweetiepie



Yes you are right!  He is everything I could ever ask for and more.  Can't wait to be with him for the weekend!!  

He said he wants to meet you too so we need to work out a trip either WDW or Boston.


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



The good Lord was with you, Kimmie.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Those few that were in chat months back and know what this news means to me... on a professional level... remember the woman that works for me that was spreading rumors that I was having an affair with someone's husband?
> 
> She also pulled something on Monday that was the final straw for me and I had put her on my "list" of names that will need to be reviewed IF I have to make staff reductions... well... she *FOUND A NEW JOB and QUIT today*!
> 
> I'm home, sick with bronchitis but suddenly... I feel AWESOME!!  I love that I don't have to fire someone... they did it on their own!



That is great Kimmie! I know from talking with you on the phone you were really frustrated with that.


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Yes you are right!  He is everything I could ever ask for and more.  Can't wait to be with him for the weekend!!
> 
> He said he wants to meet you too so we need to work out a trip either WDW or Boston.



I'm all for that...we will figure something out


----------



## Emtgirljen

Tink901 said:


> Yes you are right!  He is everything I could ever ask for and more.  Can't wait to be with him for the weekend!!
> 
> He said he wants to meet you too so we need to work out a trip either WDW or Boston.



Congrats to you, Tink1.  You guys look so cute together, I'm glad you found someone who makes you happy.


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> There are a few of us still here from the beginning... I was in and out but started on page 2 or so... but many have met their Prince or Princess and pop in every now and then... or for others... such as me... I'm no longer looking and have only used this to keep in touch with some wonderful friends that I've met.
> 
> The initial intent was exactly as the thread title implies... Disney loving singles looking for other Disney loving singles.  Today's value of the thread goes further than that.  Friendships have been made - some have agreed to "stop talking" and not be "friendly" due to issues that happened - then it's produced engagements and even weddings.  So... it is different today.  Much more fast paced for sure!
> 
> Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense?





Kimmielee said:


> Believe me, I pray every day that old wounds heal.  For some, it's easier to forgive... for others, people are not allowed to make mistakes and are not willing to forgive.  Then... there are those that say exactly what's on their mind.  We can't control any of it!  It's one of the reasons I've been on here and in chat less and less.  Perhaps someday...




Well said as always Kimmie!   Like Bren said there are great friendships that we value. Forgiveness is a powerful thing but even more is to not shut the door on a friendship and keep it open. That way there is no regrets for me and to quote someone else, then maybe that friend will be "proud" to know me and have me as their friend. The one thing that gets me most of all is when someone puts words in my mouth saying I said this or that, because that is what THEY wanted to hear, and isnt what was said in the slightest.



nurse.darcy said:


> I'll be around. . .though I am meeting my friend for late afternoon lunch (which usually includes cocktails) So not sure how coherent I will be. . .but you know how to get a hold of me. . .



Yes I do


----------



## Tink901

Emtgirljen said:


> Congrats to you, Tink1.  You guys look so cute together, I'm glad you found someone who makes you happy.



Thanks Jen!!!  He is Awesome!!  

Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## acm563

...and please accept what I am going to say with an OPEN heart and mind....

HOW can any of you find your prince or your princess if you do not accept new people into the circle. Lets face it, yes there are more gals on here than guys but if you havent made a connection with that guy is it so awful to allow a newbie to come in that might be his princess. I love my guy pals as much as my gal pals and I want EACH of us to find our mirror image...(with that being said, maybe I need to clean the glass ...heheh...just jk babe) There were a few that made me feel very welcome when I came on board and there were a few that did the exact opposite. It may not have been something the guys noticed, but we women can do and say things that only another woman will get as being snippy or snide and then we as women can act innocent when it comes back....We are all human we do it...we are females.... but we need to be more accepting as well as being helpful to others who come on board. We as women are so quick to pull the new guys in but when a gal comes around we put the fence up and lock her out and that is not right. Instead of being jealous when a guy and a gal seem to connect and trying to snuff out the flame of romance lets flame it like I said before. I am telling you negative vibes bring back negative energy and positive vibes positive. Play nice and guess what maybe that is excatly the thing that will catch your prince charmings eye....


----------



## libertybell7

Well said...


----------



## Tink901

Emtgirljen said:


> Congrats to you, Tink1.  You guys look so cute together, I'm glad you found someone who makes you happy.



Thanks Jen!!!  He is Awesome!!  

Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## CinRell

Amen sistah.  I agree with all that you just said.  Only you said it much better than I ever could've.....

and I"m a journalist. bwahaha.

You rock, girl.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well said Angy, though I will say that, as a newbie on this thread and chat, I have felt pretty much welcome. . .

Of course, the flip side of that is I can be quite out there when I want to get to know people. . ya know, taking matters into my own hands. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well said Angy, though I will say that, as a newbie on this thread and chat, I have felt pretty much welcome. . .
> 
> Of course, the flip side of that is I can be quite out there when I want to get to know people. . ya know, taking matters into my own hands. . .





hehehh well we know ya can talk a lot darcy.... heheeheh


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Amen sistah.  I agree with all that you just said.  Only you said it much better than I ever could've.....
> 
> and I"m a journalist. bwahaha.
> 
> You rock, girl.



and (((HUGS))) Ms Cindy Cindy...the Angy kind
and....  to all


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> ...and please accept what I am going to say with an OPEN heart and mind....
> 
> HOW can any of you find your prince or your princess if you do not accept new people into the circle. Lets face it, yes there are more gals on here than guys but if you havent made a connection with that guy is it so awful to allow a newbie to come in that might be his princess. I love my guy pals as much as my gal pals and I want EACH of us to find our mirror image...(with that being said, maybe I need to clean the glass ...heheh...just jk babe) There were a few that made me feel very welcome when I came on board and there were a few that did the exact opposite. It may not have been something the guys noticed, but we women can do and say things that only another woman will get as being snippy or snide and then we as women can act innocent when it comes back....We are all human we do it...we are females.... but we need to be more accepting as well as being helpful to others who come on board. We as women are so quick to pull the new guys in but when a gal comes around we put the fence up and lock her out and that is not right. Instead of being jealous when a guy and a gal seem to connect and trying to snuff out the flame of romance lets flame it like I said before. I am telling you negative vibes bring back negative energy and positive vibes positive. Play nice and guess what maybe that is excatly the thing that will catch your prince charmings eye....


 
Keeping an open heart and mind and speaking for MY CIRCUMSTANCES ONLY... When the thread started moving at such a fast pace... I for one, rarely had the opportunity or time to read or post from work... it was too hard to keep up. I have rarely posted, except for days that I've been at home! 

If someone took that as a snub or not welcoming them with open arms, I'm very sorry. With life challenges that I have right now, I simply didn't have time. Others clearly manage their time better than I and have jobs that allow them to read and post multiple times during the day. 

It's the fast paced pages moving so quickly, available time and some old wounds that have kept me from jumping in with both feet again. 

Again... I don't view this thread as a way to find my Prince Charming. I've said that for quite a long time. My use of this thread was to share fun Disney stuff, vent every now and then about work and keep in touch with the friends that I have made along the way. Perhaps I've misunderstood that it was ok to NOT be looking and still post here? It would seem as though perhaps I'm now in the wrong place?

There are several newbies... both *male and female*, that I can honestly say I've never posted anything to nor have I been in chat with... it was not intended as a snub. I simply haven't been around, which... seems to be what works best for me.

The good thing is... the friends that I have made and the new ones I had hoped to meet in May can communicate outside of this thread. I'll post again if I find I'm ready to begin looking for Prince Charming.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee I don't think that's what angy meant at all.... 

I used to post here often... then stopped.. now I'm here to meet new FRIENDS... sure I flirt but was very open that I"m with someone and not here for romance.  My friends here know I play and flirt and whatever.

HOWEVER since I came back, some posters have posted nothing but rude or snippy responses to most anything I say... and not things I'm directing toward them  

I've heard from others I kept in touch with over the past what.. 2 years... since this thread started and they've voiced similar feelings.

Not sure what I did wrong to get constant snippy responses but... whatever.  I can deal with it.

What I DON"T like is when I see OTHERS I know did nothing wrong get snipped at.. hurtfully.

It's uncalled for and, as angy also touched on, unattractive.


Can't we all just get along?    lol!


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Keeping an open heart and mind and speaking for MY CIRCUMSTANCES ONLY... When the thread started moving at such a fast pace... I for one, rarely had the opportunity or time to read or post from work... it was too hard to keep up. I have rarely posted, except for days that I've been at home!
> 
> If someone took that as a snub or not welcoming them with open arms, I'm very sorry. With life challenges that I have right now, I simply didn't have time. Others clearly manage their time better than I and have jobs that allow them to read and post multiple times during the day.
> 
> It's the fast paced pages moving so quickly, available time and some old wounds that have kept me from jumping in with both feet again.
> 
> Again... I don't view this thread as a way to find my Prince Charming. I've said that for quite a long time. My use of this thread was to share fun Disney stuff, vent every now and then about work and keep in touch with the friends that I have made along the way. Perhaps I've misunderstood that it was ok to NOT be looking and still post here? It would seem as though perhaps I'm now in the wrong place?
> 
> There are several newbies... both *male and female*, that I can honestly say I've never posted anything to nor have I been in chat with... it was not intended as a snub. I simply haven't been around, which... seems to be what works best for me.
> 
> The good thing is... the friends that I have made and the new ones I had hoped to meet in May can communicate outside of this thread. I'll post again if I find I'm ready to begin looking for Prince Charming.



Kimmee..I for one had seen your past posts and loved your attitude and I too did not come in here looking for Prince Charming. I came in here as someone who LOVES DW and everything disney, I didnt see this as a matchmaking site....and didnt need a matchmaking site.... I would hope that we are all here just to have fun


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> hehehh well we know ya can talk a lot darcy.... heheeheh



Who Me?  Talk?  Naw, I don't talk much. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Not to change the subject but since we are all girls here talking this morning. . .(morning for us west coasters anyway). . .

Have you ever taken a pair of jeans fresh out of the dryer and attempted to 1.  Put them on and 2.  Button and Zip them up?

OUCH. . .rivets, zippers and buttons get hot in the dryer. . .lol

<<<I'm with stupid<<<


----------



## acm563

Hello all...I am Angy (aka passionate for life on myspace) I am a not so recovering WDW junkie...I love my addiction and I am not in denial nor do I want to ever recover. I am hoping that the wonderful group of people I see on this board will support me in my search for more and more continual fixes.
I have a sweet guy that posts on here that asked me to join in so I hope that you will accept my heartfelt hello and   I am not on here looking for my prince..( I may have found him)
I am 44 years old, soon to be 45...I am neither ugly nor gorgeous, skinny or fat...in fact I am just kind of your average Jane . I live in the wonderful state of VA. I have been divorced for 5 years, I have a lot of baggage and insecurites I deal with. I am an RN but I do not practise as such because in 1997 I had back surgery which left me in a wheel chair for 3 years. I am fine now except for one of the results of all of these dr visits was to find out I have MS. It is remitting kind and I am fine most days but type dyslexic, and sometimes randomly. I have one fantastic son who is my miracle child and he will be 26 in September. I currently work as a Regional Operations Manager traveling all over the Eastern Coast.
So that is me, please accept me for who I am and lets share some Disney Magic


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Not to change the subject but since we are all girls here talking this morning. . .(morning for us west coasters anyway). . .
> 
> Have you ever taken a pair of jeans fresh out of the dryer and attempted to 1.  Put them on and 2.  Button and Zip them up?
> 
> OUCH. . .rivets, zippers and buttons get hot in the dryer. . .lol
> 
> <<<I'm with stupid<<<



lolrof..yes as a matter of fact I have and my tummy is none the nicer for it


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lolrof..yes as a matter of fact I have and my tummy is none the nicer for it



Sorry, I am in a SILLY mood and it was just getting too heavy in here for me. . .had to get back to lightening it up. . .and owe, yes, I have red marks on my tummy from the rivets. . .(note to self, when putting your jeans on fresh out of the dryer, wear granny panties and not a thong. . .lol)


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> Kimmielee I don't think that's what angy meant at all....
> 
> I used to post here often... then stopped.. now I'm here to meet new FRIENDS... sure I flirt but was very open that I"m with someone and not here for romance. My friends here know I play and flirt and whatever.
> 
> HOWEVER since I came back, some posters have posted nothing but rude or snippy responses to most anything I say... and not things I'm directing toward them
> 
> I've heard from others I kept in touch with over the past what.. 2 years... since this thread started and they've voiced similar feelings.
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong to get constant snippy responses but... whatever. I can deal with it.
> 
> What I DON"T like is when I see OTHERS I know did nothing wrong get snipped at.. hurtfully.
> 
> It's uncalled for and, as angy also touched on, unattractive.
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along?    lol!


 
So much goes on in chat that those of us that don't attend regularly aren't aware of, but that's a choice I make.  There are some old wounds that haven't healed that I was hoping May might resolve.  Perhaps it still will.

I also think some poster's sense of humor is rather sharp (and can be taken as snarky or childish) and yes, some take shots when they shouldn't.  That's what PM's are made for, if they feel so inclined.  

I had a friend go into chat looking for me one night and he was treated *horribly*... another reason that I stopped chatting regularly, so I do realize there is less than disneyfied behavior happening.



acm563 said:


> Kimmee..I for one had seen your past posts and loved your attitude and I too did not come in here looking for Prince Charming. I came in here as someone who LOVES DW and everything disney, I didnt see this as a matchmaking site....and didnt need a matchmaking site.... I would hope that we are all here just to have fun


 
Thanks Angy.  It's too bad your big announcement is tainted with this kind of crap.  I'm sick and tired (with bronchitis)  and need to stop...  I liked your introduction.  However... you MAY have met your Prince... um.... engagement kinda means a bit more than MAY doesn't it?


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> So much goes on in chat that those of us that don't attend regularly aren't aware of, but that's a choice I make.  There are some old wounds that haven't healed that I was hoping May might resolve.  Perhaps it still will.
> 
> I also think some poster's sense of humor is rather sharp (and can be taken as snarky or childish) and yes, some take shots when they shouldn't.  That's what PM's are made for, if they feel so inclined.
> 
> I had a friend go into chat looking for me one night and he was treated *horribly*... another reason that I stopped chatting regularly, so I do realize there is less than disneyfied behavior happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Angy.  It's too bad your big announcement is tainted with this kind of crap.  I'm sick and tired (with bronchitis)  and need to stop...  I liked your introduction.  However... you MAY have met your Prince... um.... engagement kinda means a bit more than MAY doesn't it?




heheh Kimmee I was posting as in like that was my first post...lol since Randy is the one got me to come here and we werent engagaed just talking  rather frequently and soulfully...hehehehh


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, I am in a SILLY mood and it was just getting too heavy in here for me. . .had to get back to lightening it up. . .and owe, yes, I have red marks on my tummy from the rivets. . .(note to self, when putting your jeans on fresh out of the dryer, wear granny panties and not a thong. . .lol)



no.. you dont need to go to that extreme... just keep the part with rivets and zipper sort of folded over onto the rest of your jeans so they dont touch skin, takes practice but been there


----------



## acm563

I would say 1 drink is on me come May but I better withold that thought til I find out who all is showing up as this could get more than a little expensive here....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> no.. you dont need to go to that extreme... just keep the part with rivets and zipper sort of folded over onto the rest of your jeans so they dont touch skin, takes practice but been there



Sha, I don't think I own a pair of jeans I could wear granny panties with anyway. . .lol, hehehe. . .


----------



## Alacrity

acm563 said:


> and...I wasnt sure if I replied to your post, been so much going on as I am trying to work as well so THANK YOU....and I would love to see more of you in chat as you have always been very kind and I appreciate that



Congrats! I can recommend the Disney Weddin' thang!


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I would say 1 drink is on me come May but I better withold that thought til I find out who all is showing up as this could get more than a little expensive here....lol



Well, we can at least have a toast. . .regardless of who is buying the drink. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Alacrity said:


> Congrats! I can recommend the Disney Weddin' thang!



Thank you


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, we can at least have a toast. . .regardless of who is buying the drink. . .lol



heheh as long as it is NOT tequila ...hahahah.....well tequila with randy maybe as that is what caused this whole hubba hubba...


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, I don't think I own a pair of jeans I could wear granny panties with anyway. . .lol, hehehe. . .



  Ya cant wear granny panties with ANY jeans they make now adays.... I saw something somewhere the other day for the commercial for the old Moms jeans, seems like they were made by Gitano maybe....gave me a chuckle tho


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> heheh as long as it is NOT tequila ...hahahah.....well tequila with randy maybe as that is what caused this whole hubba hubba...



Don't drink Tequila myself. . .nasty stuff. . .unless in margarita form. . .then I can handle it somewhat. . .prefer me some Ketel One. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Ya cant wear granny panties with ANY jeans they make now adays.... I saw something somewhere the other day for the commercial for the old Moms jeans, seems like they were made by Gitano maybe....gave me a chuckle tho



Boy isn't that the truth. . .there are some that are so low rider that ya almost might as well not be wearin em. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Sorry, I am in a SILLY mood and it was just getting too heavy in here for me. . .had to get back to lightening it up. . .and owe, yes, I have red marks on my tummy from the rivets. . .(note to self, when putting your jeans on fresh out of the dryer, wear granny panties and not a thong. . .lol)




Not all girls in here..Just so you know


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Not all girls in here..Just so you know



Oh I knew there were guys lurking, but just not talking so. . .ya know. . .if you don't make yourself known then you leave yourself open to the hysterics of my whimsical mood. . .lol. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Fine with me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Now my dear Disney friends, I really must be going for now. . .gotta take my ride for a bath before I go to lunch.  Can't be seen in a dirty ride now, can I?


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Fine with me.



Well, then all is good. . .and I shall continue my silly ways. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Where is your sweet lil Aussie guy you were talking to yesterday.... I think his siggie says it best.... Lets not forget that this all started with a mouse!!!!

and ya know..a lil girl asked me when I was getting my bag checked in March to get into MK why did we have to get our bags checked..... and I told her cause we might have a mousetrap inside...... (ok I know very random comment....lol)


----------



## libertybell7

I think I broke the board


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Now my dear Disney friends, I really must be going for now. . .gotta take my ride for a bath before I go to lunch.  Can't be seen in a dirty ride now, can I?



Nopers not at all...must be clean and shiny...Have agood day darcy


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> Kimmielee I don't think that's what angy meant at all....
> 
> I used to post here often... then stopped.. now I'm here to meet new FRIENDS... sure I flirt but was very open that I"m with someone and not here for romance.  My friends here know I play and flirt and whatever.
> 
> HOWEVER since I came back, some posters have posted nothing but rude or snippy responses to most anything I say... and not things I'm directing toward them
> 
> I've heard from others I kept in touch with over the past what.. 2 years... since this thread started and they've voiced similar feelings.
> 
> Not sure what I did wrong to get constant snippy responses but... whatever.  I can deal with it.
> 
> What I DON"T like is when I see OTHERS I know did nothing wrong get snipped at.. hurtfully.
> 
> It's uncalled for and, as angy also touched on, unattractive.
> 
> 
> Can't we all just get along?    lol!



I wasn't sure i was going to respond to this or not, but decided to, maybe I shouldn't.  But i think you are missing the point about what others, myself included have said in past posts today.  

Unless you know "everything" about everyone, and what has been said and done between everyone, I am not sure you can fully understand why "OTHERS are being snipped at...hurtfully".

I would be willing to say alot of stuff has happened behind the scenes since you have been gone, that you know nothing about.

While I agree with what Angy said about it being unattractive, we are human, and on occasion have unattractive moments.  If you are looking for sunshine and roses all the time, it isn't gonna happen.


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I think I broke the board



OK Shawn I want you and your lady to stop jumping up and down on this board in your excitement and breaking it!!! or we shall have to find some form of punishment...like making you both ride TOT 10 times in an hour or something


----------



## libertybell7

I know she wont stop jumping around, Its the silliest thing but I've grown to like it


----------



## acm563

Alacrity said:


> Congrats! I can recommend the Disney Weddin' thang!



and WOW just checked out your album and fantastic picks there So how can anyone not see the MAGIC there Thank you for sharing these.... Makes me believe in Fairy Tales for certain


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I know she wont stop jumping around, Its the silliest thing but I've grown to like it



mmmm...uhhhh...no comment..that has left me speechless


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Sha, I don't think I own a pair of jeans I could wear granny panties with anyway. . .lol, hehehe. . .



doesnt own any GPs... so doesnt have that problem


----------



## Tink901

Just wanted to tell everyone to have a nice weekend!  Happy Easter!!!

I'm leaving to run a few errands and then get on my flight to MCO.

Cait, Sha & Kimmie - Talk to you soon!!

Brenda


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Just wanted to tell everyone to have a nice weekend!  Happy Easter!!!
> 
> I'm leaving to run a few errands and then get on my flight to MCO.
> 
> Cait, Sha & Kimmie - Talk to you soon!!
> 
> Brenda



You and the Honey have a great time...talk to you over the weekend


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> doesnt own any GPs... so doesnt have that problem



Eww, granny panties.  The opposite end of the spectrum from thongs, but the same level of uncomfortableness.  Must have been designed by a man.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> doesnt own any GPs... so doesnt have that problem



      eek on GPs...yukky...


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> You and the Honey have a great time...talk to you over the weekend




I'm sure we will - Thanks!  I know we will talk over the weekend - will text pics to you.


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> Eww, granny panties.  The opposite end of the spectrum from thongs, but the same level of uncomfortableness.  Must have been designed by a man.


      ya know they had to be....   as is every other uncomfortable item of clothing from centuries past


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Where is your sweet lil Aussie guy you were talking to yesterday.... I think his siggie says it best.... Lets not forget that this all started with a mouse!!!!
> 
> and ya know..a lil girl asked me when I was getting my bag checked in March to get into MK why did we have to get our bags checked..... and I told her cause we might have a mousetrap inside...... (ok I know very random comment....lol)




Good question! Where the fur IS that aussie boy?

LOL at mousetrap!


----------



## CinRell

katydidbug1 said:


> I wasn't sure i was going to respond to this or not, but decided to, maybe I shouldn't.  But i think you are missing the point about what others, myself included have said in past posts today.
> 
> Unless you know "everything" about everyone, and what has been said and done between everyone, I am not sure you can fully understand why "OTHERS are being snipped at...hurtfully".
> 
> I would be willing to say alot of stuff has happened behind the scenes since you have been gone, that you know nothing about.
> 
> While I agree with what Angy said about it being unattractive, we are human, and on occasion have unattractive moments.  If you are looking for sunshine and roses all the time, it isn't gonna happen.




still unsure how that makes it ok for certain individuals to be rude and snippy with ME... I'm pretty certain nothing happened with me behind the scenes.  

snipping at others, I guess, in my opinion is childish.. even if something HORRIBLE Happened in the past.. if that person comes to the PUBLIC board and posts something positive to a completely uninvolved party, there is NO reason to rehash nastiness. Take it to PM.... but no need to be outright mean... or to tell people they should know their place, for heaven's sake!

I'm not looking for sunshine and roses all the time. I'm just disappointed to see the hostility and underlying tension that has come to what was once such a fun place to go and de-stress.... 

Not a big thing. I guess if I don't like it I could always post elsewhere. That's the wonderful thing about the internet


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, we can at least have a toast. . .regardless of who is buying the drink. . .lol





well ok if u insist Darcy...here is my favorite toast...well second fav but the first one I cant post on here will tell you in May....

"Here's to your little thing, and my little thing...and all little things under the table. But if your little thing wants my little thing, tell your little thing mine aint able......"  That was my standard response to pick up lines in bars...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Not a big thing. I guess if I don't like it I could always post elsewhere. That's the wonderful thing about the internet



awww...guess what?? I have news for you , if you run away I am grabbing you kicking and screaming back by that long beautiful hair of yours so no way no how...and hey didnt I hear someone call it the internetS once....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Good question! Where the fur IS that aussie boy?
> 
> LOL at mousetrap!


Aussie boy is making up his myspace...yeppers thats what it is...'member he wants us to see what he looks like....
of course he may be out wrestling them gators or chasing a roo and taking all them thare purty pics to show us....
 but i did kinda like sayin G'day Marc...heheh made me feel all down under and all


----------



## libertybell7

Maybe he went on a walkabout?


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> still unsure how that makes it ok for certain individuals to be rude and snippy with ME... I'm pretty certain nothing happened with me behind the scenes.
> 
> snipping at others, I guess, in my opinion is childish.. even if something HORRIBLE Happened in the past.. if that person comes to the PUBLIC board and posts something positive to a completely uninvolved party, there is NO reason to rehash nastiness. Take it to PM.... but no need to be outright mean... or to tell people they should know their place, for heaven's sake!
> 
> I'm not looking for sunshine and roses all the time. I'm just disappointed to see the hostility and underlying tension that has come to what was once such a fun place to go and de-stress....
> 
> Not a big thing. I guess if I don't like it I could always post elsewhere. That's the wonderful thing about the internet




I guess we will just have to agree to disagree....To me posting, here, when someone is having a "bad", "snippy", "snarky", "childish" or even "unattractive" day is no different then say posting on a Live Journal, Blog or myspace type place, and we all know this happens all the time.  To everyone, everywhere.

The thread has evolved greatly since its original post.  The players and personalities have changed.  Most of us have evolved with it.


----------



## tawasdave

So how about those Detroit Tigers....they are going to win it all this year...


----------



## libertybell7

Could be, You never know.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> So how about those Detroit Tigers....they are going to win it all this year...


Tigers...TIGGERS...woohoo


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Maybe he went on a walkabout?



Could be...or we scared him and he ran away...like what happens in chat when i say hi to a new guy....hehheheh


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Could be...or we scared him and he ran away...like what happens in chat when i say hi to a new guy....hehheheh


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> Tigers...TIGGERS...woohoo


...ohhh...and sweetie i forgot to tell ya.....I am all about Cinncinatti....Go Bengals and Reds...... can ya forgive me..... ( i mean geesh we cant have EVERYTHING in common ya know)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> ...ohhh...and sweetie i forgot to tell ya.....I am all about Cinncinatti....Go Bengals and Reds...... can ya forgive me..... ( i mean geesh we cant have EVERYTHING in common ya know)



Yea no biggie...afterall, the only way the Tigers meet the Reds would be in world series and we know the Reds are not that good....


----------



## libertybell7




----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea no biggie...afterall, the only way the Tigers meet the Reds would be in world series and we know the Reds are not that good....



now hold on just a frackin minute here....
(ok knows when to pick her battles)
"Yes, great one, how can your most humble servant assist you) said with much humilty as I can muster


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## acm563

Please dont repeat this ladies but I wouldnt want any of you to think I was bailing out as  a strong woman with that quip above about "Yes, Great one" Ya know we have to let "them" always THINK they are in control


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> now hold on just a frackin minute here....
> (ok knows when to pick her battles)
> "Yes, great one, how can your most humble servant assist you) said with much humilty as I can muster



See, now we are getting somewhere...

Everybody....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> See, now we are getting somewhere...
> 
> Everybody....


      
hmmm bet ur printer is out of paper again isnt it


----------



## Mr Smee23

Well, posting late today.  I am just glad I found this place.  I for one like the fact that this thread exists.  Some of us, use it to make and then keep in contact with friends. Some of us have been lucky enough to find a real live princess.  I think we should just use it for however it works for us.  Sometimes we will have a bad day and then post something that is snarky (boy I love that word).  But in the end I am just glad that you are all out there.  It makes me realize that my addiction to all things Mickey isn't so odd after all.

Sincerely,

Mr. Smee

P.S.  I am really looking forward to meeting you all in May, and I am sorry that some of you can not make it.  TT if you need a hand to squeeze on any ride, if I am around I would consider it an honor to have my hand squeezed.


----------



## katydidbug1

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well posting late today.  I am just glad I found this place.  I for one like the fact that this thread exists.  Some of use it to make and then keep in contact with friends. Some of us have been lucky enough to find a real live princess.  I think we should just use it for however it works for us.  Sometimes we will have a bad day and then post something that is snarky (boy I love that word).  But in the end I am just glad that you are all out there.  It makes me realize that my addiction to all things Mickey isn't so odd after all.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mr. Smee
> 
> P.S.  I am really looking forward to meeting you all in May, and I am sorry that some of you can not make it.  TT if you need a hand to squeeze on any ride, if I am around I would consider it an honor to have my hand squeezed.




Very well said, Sweetie!!!


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Well posting late today.  I am just glad I found this place.  I for one like the fact that this thread exists.  Some of use it to make and then keep in contact with friends. Some of us have been lucky enough to find a real live princess.  I think we should just use it for however it works for us.  Sometimes we will have a bad day and then post something that is snarky (boy I love that word).  But in the end I am just glad that you are all out there.  It makes me realize that my addiction to all things Mickey isn't so odd after all.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Mr. Smee
> 
> P.S.  I am really looking forward to meeting you all in May, and I am sorry that some of you can not make it.  TT if you need a hand to squeeze on any ride, if I am around I would consider it an honor to have my hand squeezed.





Addiction to MM is NEVER a bad thing Wow see we all DO have at least ONE thing in common...(kind of like that song breakfast at tiffanys)


----------



## CinRell

Sooo angy... you might wanna change your ticker since.. you know... you aren't exactly going on a solo trip now


----------



## CinRell

How friggin ironic. I just got this email from a rescue friend of mine.

There once was a little boy who had a bad temper. His Father gave him a bag of nails and told him that every time he lost his temper, he must hammer a nail into the back of the fence. The first day the boy had driven 37 nails into the fence.
Over the next few weeks, as he learned to control his anger, the number of nails hammered daily gradually dwindled down. He discovered it was easier to hold his temper than to drive those nails into the fence.
Finally the day came when the boy didn't lose his temper at all. He told his father about it and the father suggested that the boy now pull out one nail for each day that he was able to hold his temper.
The days passed and the young boy was finally able to tell his father that all the nails were gone. The father took his son by the hand and led him to the fence He said, 'You have done well, my son, but look at the holes in the fence. The fence will never be the same. When you say things in anger, they leave a scar just like this one. You can put a knife in a man and draw it out. It won't matter how many times you say I'm sorry, the wound is still there. ' A verbal wound is as bad as a physical one.
Friends are very rare jewels, indeed. They make you smile and encourage you to succeed.
They lend an ear, they share words of praise and they always want to open their hearts to us.'
It's National Friendship Week. YOU ARE MY FRIEND AND I AM HONORED!  Please forgive me if I have ever left a hole.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Sooo angy... you might wanna change your ticker since.. you know... you aren't exactly going on a solo trip now



lmaorof...hmmm..ok what would you like to see in my ticker...and btw excatly what r ya doing looking at my ticker...i told ya I dont float that way...


RANDY HELP...Cindy is hittin on ur woman...dang man..I thought princes were suppossed to always rescue their damsels in distress


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lmaorof...hmmm..ok what would you like to see in my ticker...and btw excatly what r ya doing looking at my ticker...i told ya I dont float that way...
> 
> 
> RANDY HELP...Cindy is hittin on ur woman...dang man..I thought princes were suppossed to always rescue their damsels in distress



There's no need to fear...Hoseman is here....speed of lightning..roar of thunder....fighting all who Angy plunder....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> RANDY HELP...Cindy is hittin on ur woman...dang man..I thought princes were suppossed to always rescue their damsels in distress




He paid me to do it.


----------



## libertybell7

Must be cocktail hour, Everyone has shushed..


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> There's no need to fear...Hoseman is here....speed of lightning..roar of thunder....fighting all who Angy plunder....



  thanks babe u be my knight in shining armor for sure now......but a real one not like the one I have standing in the corner of the LR...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> He paid me to do it.




Hmmm..guess he just wanted to prove to me he can rescue me and all that
lol......


and cindy c why i didnt want to chg my siggie everytime i do I delete something i shouldnt....heheh have to go find the pics of G and Marie now


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I know she wont stop jumping around, Its the silliest thing but I've grown to like it



Hey what? Who? I was at the store and you know it...


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Must be cocktail hour, Everyone has shushed..



heheh more like they're slOshed


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hey what? Who? I was at the store and you know it...



he was missin ya , sittin here all alone eatin his popcorn, mindin his own business


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hey what? Who? I was at the store and you know it...




Hey you


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> he was missin ya , sittin here all alone eatin his popcorn, mindin his own business



Yeah what she said...


----------



## CinRell

who is marie and g? Why are you finding pics?

And NO SLOSHY for me tonight. I had more than my fill last night and likely said some stupid things  LOL!

enough Cindy Foo for one 24 hr period!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> who is marie and g? Why are you finding pics?
> 
> And NO SLOSHY for me tonight. I had more than my fill last night and likely said some stupid things  LOL!
> 
> enough Cindy Foo for one 24 hr period!



  dang u must be sloshed already....G is Genesis and Marie is well marie....heheheh DS and DN....I had a pic of them on here.... I am so crushed, here I thought you had looked at my myspace pics....hmmm now I am worried cause I know you looked at all those pictures of ME....eeeekkkk..... and  you even made a sweet comment on one of 'em....


----------



## Kimmielee

Noah would be having a flippin heart attack if he was home right now... Hannah Montana is on Oprah!!!


----------



## Master Mason

The original thread may be found here for those that were asking earlier

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1044270


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Noah would be having a flippin heart attack if he was home right now... Hannah Montana is on Oprah!!!



OMG..gotta call Marie she is such a huge fan!!!! and hey Kimmie that is what TiVo is for


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Noah would be having a flippin heart attack if he was home right now... Hannah Montana is on Oprah!!!



Does it air again in your area? if so, you can save it for him via tivo (or whatever if you did)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmielee said:


> Noah would be having a flippin heart attack if he was home right now... Hannah Montana is on Oprah!!!



Thanks - going to call my girls and let them know. They are big fans too


----------



## acm563

Master Mason said:


> The original thread may be found here for those that were asking earlier
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1044270



AWESOME!!! Thanks Gregg and I am sure she wont mind if I repost what she said...


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I think that there should be a Disney dating site!! Does anyone else agree? What I wouldn't give to find a Disney guy! 




If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!

Feel free to make changes 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by mdhkitten : 03-06-2006 at 08:52 PM.


----------



## CinRell

LOL.... Angy.. forgive me for not remembering your son and niece's names. 

now I test you.... (although I'm sure you'll cheat).. what's my DBF's name?


----------



## Kimmielee

Master Mason said:


> The original thread may be found here for those that were asking earlier
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1044270


 
Wow... what a blast from the past... I wasn't nearly on page 2... more like 25 and here was my first post... in March of '06!


*Hello to my fellow gal pals from the DisMates chat last night!! As I said then, I hesitate to post due to the on again, off again... I think it's "on again" relationship I'm currently in.*

*So my timeline looks like this over the past 4 years with this man!!!!*

           *Then lots of this...*  *and now.... *      

*Wish me luck!!!* 

  Holy moly was that a lifetime ago... and that man has broken my heart twice since then!


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Wow... what a blast from the past... I wasn't nearly on page 2... more like 25 and here was my first post... in March of '06!
> 
> 
> *Hello to my fellow gal pals from the DisMates chat last night!! As I said then, I hesitate to post due to the on again, off again... I think it's "on again" relationship I'm currently in.*
> 
> *So my timeline looks like this over the past 4 years with this man!!!!*
> 
> *Then lots of this...*  *and now.... *
> 
> *Wish me luck!!!*
> 
> Holy moly was that a lifetime ago... and that man has broken my heart twice since then!



Stupid men..who needs em...oh wait just a sec...ignore that...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> LOL.... Angy.. forgive me for not remembering your son and niece's names.
> 
> now I test you.... (although I'm sure you'll cheat).. what's my DBF's name?



Mark and not the aussie one...Your Mark is a BOY TOY    and no I didnt have to cheat , i remembered it


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Wow... what a blast from the past... I wasn't nearly on page 2... more like 25 and here was my first post... in March of '06!
> 
> 
> *Hello to my fellow gal pals from the DisMates chat last night!! As I said then, I hesitate to post due to the on again, off again... I think it's "on again" relationship I'm currently in.*
> 
> *So my timeline looks like this over the past 4 years with this man!!!!*
> 
> *Then lots of this...*  *and now.... *
> 
> *Wish me luck!!!*
> 
> Holy moly was that a lifetime ago... and that man has broken my heart twice since then!





Love the colorful timeline but the broken heart is not so funny......


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Stupid men..who needs em...oh wait just a sec...ignore that...



What was that again.....I thought I heard you say something


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Mark and not the aussie one...Your Mark is a BOY TOY    and no I didnt have to cheat , i remembered it




boy toy eh? LOL.. maybe if I actually got to spend time with the guy the toy part would come in LOL!!!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> boy toy eh? LOL.. maybe if I actually got to spend time with the guy the toy part would come in LOL!!!




well i dunno , i always thought the toy part was helpful when the boy was away...but then again I may be wrong


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> Wow... what a blast from the past... I wasn't nearly on page 2... more like 25 and here was my first post... in March of '06!
> 
> 
> *Hello to my fellow gal pals from the DisMates chat last night!! As I said then, I hesitate to post due to the on again, off again... I think it's "on again" relationship I'm currently in.*
> 
> *So my timeline looks like this over the past 4 years with this man!!!!*
> 
> *Then lots of this...*  *and now.... *
> 
> *Wish me luck!!!*
> 
> Holy moly was that a lifetime ago... and that man has broken my heart twice since then!



I found mine too Kim and Cait was the first one to greet me  LOL was interesting to look back


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> well i dunno , i always thought the toy part was helpful when the boy was away...but then again I may be wrong


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


>



mdhkitten 
Tag free since January 2006!




Join Date: Jan 2006
Location: Birmingham, AL
Posts: 1,258 
   I couldn't agree more, Slapwhitey! Why don't people open their minds a little bit and look outside of a 25 mile radius? Sure, long distance relationships aren't easy (believe me, I know!), but they can work if both people really want them to!   


mdhkitten 
View Public Profile 
Send a private message to mdhkitten 
Send email to mdhkitten 
Find all posts by mdhkitten  
Add mdhkitten to Your Buddy List 

 03-03-2006, 11:23 AM    #30  
CinRell 
DIS Veteran




Join Date: Aug 2005
Posts: 1,643  Oooh my turn my turn!

30 year old single Cleveland, Ohio gal... no kids, never married and too poor to visit disney even a fraction of what I wish.... I'm an addict, nonetheless and constantly dreaming of my next trip.
Would love to find my Prince Charming but seem to have a knack for attracting the Villians!

Here's me! 


WOW cin, You were there almost from conception and I like what mdh said about distance and a lot of people say you cannot do a ld relationship but I had one before and it was fantastic and it didnt fizzle because of the distance. If you can keep the magic and the romance alive an LD can work for any doubting Thomas' out there so why distanceyourself....


----------



## Kimmielee

acm563 said:


> Love the colorful timeline but the broken heart is not so funny......


 
Clearly the timeline was before I found photobucket!! No, the broken heart was not/is not fun. This man has been playing with my heart for a very long time. The LAST being as recent as my December Solo Trip. Then he checked out of my life just before New Year's. I have sworn OVER and OVER to not let him do it but... when you have given your heart to someone it's hard not to let them play with it. Now it's been 6 years and my resolve is stronger now!  I have friends that will KILL me if I let him in again.


----------



## tawasdave

Kimmielee said:


> Clearly the timeline was before I found photobucket!! No, the broken heart was not/is not fun. This man has been playing with my heart for a very long time. The LAST being as recent as my December Solo Trip. Then he checked out of my life just before New Year's. I have sworn OVER and OVER to not let him do it but... when you have given your heart to someone it's hard not to let them play with it. Now it's been 6 years and my resolve is stronger now!  I have friends that will KILL me if I let him in again.



I reiterate....men who....oh wait...nope...sorry my mistake again...please go back to your regularly scheduled male bashing...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I reiterate....men who....oh wait...nope...sorry my mistake again...please go back to your regularly scheduled male bashing...



<<<<< would never male bash.......


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> mdhkitten
> 
> WOW cin, You were there almost from conception and I like what mdh said about distance and a lot of people say you cannot do a ld relationship but I had one before and it was fantastic and it didnt fizzle because of the distance. If you can keep the magic and the romance alive an LD can work for any doubting Thomas' out there so why distanceyourself....





I didn't post a TON but lurked and exchanged emails with a lot of those people.  It was fun. Wonder what happened to many of them?

There used to be lots of boys on the thread too LOL!

So.. it rained all day.. and now it's snowing. Big. As in we just got an inch in the past 1/2 hr. Should make for an interesting commute home.

Will chat at you later!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Yea no biggie...afterall, the only way the Tigers meet the Reds would be in world series and we know the Reds are not that good....



Um...
Interleague play every year?


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Um...
> Interleague play every year?




lol...humor him duckie its much nicer that way    
the man cannot admit defeat


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hey you



Yes?


----------



## libertybell7

Better late then never


----------



## connorsmom911

Holy cow people!!  I just got caught up now and I've been at work for 2 hours already!!  And all the stuff I'm missing in chat...whew! 

I know I'm gonna forget something but here goes...

Angy and Randy...CONGRATS!!!!  Can't wait to toast you in May!! 

Kimmie...no leavin' this board!!  You were one of the first to welcome me so warmly way back when I started lurking.  If you can't make it in May, we will have to work on that shopping trip in Michigan soon!! 

Duckie and Shawn...you two just keep crackin me up!  Threesome...what's a threesome?!?!  Margaritas in May!!

Mason...thanks for posting the link to the original thread...i'm gonna go back and read it tonight if it's not too busy at work 

And for all the others that I don't know so well yet... just because!!

For what it's worth...I've been posting on the disboards for a couple of years in different boards and threads, but wandered over here last fall when my marriage fell apart and I didn't know where else to turn.  It wasn't purely with the intention of finding anyone, but simply finding a place to hang out and chat with people who weren't in my "real world" but that might still understand my situation.  I found some instant friends who lifted my spirits and just hanging out here and in chat has helped me get through the worst of my situation and see the rainbow on the other side.  I can't wait to meet all of you in May, hang out, toast some new couples, and get to know all of you more.  Sure there have been some catty, snippy, snarky moments on here, and while I haven't liked it, I am trying to see past it to still spend some fun times with the people who I have met here.  We aren't bound to all be best friends.  There will naturally be smaller groups of friends that form...and of course some couples will hook up too ...but lets all remember that we gathered here because of a common bond...disboards/disney addicts anonymous!

I'll get off my soapbox now...

Oh, but one more thing, just in case....Hi, my name is Tracey and I'm a Disney addict.  I'm 36, a newly single mom to 2 beautiful boys.  I live in Canada, about an hour west of Toronto.  I do believe that my soul mate is out there somewhere and that "someday my prince will come", but in the mean time, I'm making my own happily ever after!!


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


> There are a few of us still here from the beginning... I was in and out but started on page 2 or so... but many have met their Prince or Princess and pop in every now and then... or for others... such as me... I'm no longer looking and have only used this to keep in touch with some wonderful friends that I've met.
> 
> The initial intent was exactly as the thread title implies... Disney loving singles looking for other Disney loving singles.  Today's value of the thread goes further than that.  Friendships have been made - some have agreed to "stop talking" and not be "friendly" due to issues that happened - then it's produced engagements and even weddings.  So... it is different today.  Much more fast paced for sure!
> 
> Edited to add:  The "can't we all just get along" mantra is great, in theory.  However, in reality there is history and stories (2 sides to each, of course), etc.  The key is just treating people with respect, no matter how you feel about them.  Not everyone has to be "friends".  We just all have to be adults.  Does that make sense?



Kimmie I couldn't agree more with you. As I too was on the original thread but only posted a few times, things do happen and feelings do get hurt. The same  can happen in any family, but as with families you respect each other and learn from your mistakes.  The friendships I've made here are great and I know we will go through ups and downs, but as adults I hope we can over come the downs.   

MAY HERE WE COME....


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Tracey  

And hello Teresa


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Tracey
> 
> And hello Teresa



Hey yourself!!  Missin our late night chats I tell ya...damn work computers!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hello all...I am Angy (aka passionate for life on myspace) I am a not so recovering WDW junkie...I love my addiction and I am not in denial nor do I want to ever recover. I am hoping that the wonderful group of people I see on this board will support me in my search for more and more continual fixes.
> I have a sweet guy that posts on here that asked me to join in so I hope that you will accept my heartfelt hello and   I am not on here looking for my prince..( I may have found him)
> I am 44 years old, soon to be 45...I am neither ugly nor gorgeous, skinny or fat...in fact I am just kind of your average Jane . I live in the wonderful state of VA. I have been divorced for 5 years, I have a lot of baggage and insecurites I deal with. I am an RN but I do not practise as such because in 1997 I had back surgery which left me in a wheel chair for 3 years. I am fine now except for one of the results of all of these dr visits was to find out I have MS. It is remitting kind and I am fine most days but type dyslexic, and sometimes randomly. I have one fantastic son who is my miracle child and he will be 26 in September. I currently work as a Regional Operations Manager traveling all over the Eastern Coast.
> So that is me, please accept me for who I am and lets share some Disney Magic



   

Hi Angy Glad to meet you and welcome to our world.  I'm TT (aka "MamaT") We have lots of fun, some will be nice, some might bite and some...well....I won't go there.  But I hope you get the picture.  This is one BIG so call HAPPY family, that sometimes needs a BIG


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Holy cow people!!  I just got caught up now and I've been at work for 2 hours already!!  And all the stuff I'm missing in chat...whew!
> 
> I know I'm gonna forget something but here goes...
> 
> Angy and Randy...CONGRATS!!!!  Can't wait to toast you in May!!
> 
> Kimmie...no leavin' this board!!  You were one of the first to welcome me so warmly way back when I started lurking.  If you can't make it in May, we will have to work on that shopping trip in Michigan soon!!
> 
> Duckie and Shawn...you two just keep crackin me up!  Threesome...what's a threesome?!?!  Margaritas in May!!
> 
> Mason...thanks for posting the link to the original thread...i'm gonna go back and read it tonight if it's not too busy at work
> 
> And for all the others that I don't know so well yet... just because!!
> 
> For what it's worth...I've been posting on the disboards for a couple of years in different boards and threads, but wandered over here last fall when my marriage fell apart and I didn't know where else to turn.  It wasn't purely with the intention of finding anyone, but simply finding a place to hang out and chat with people who weren't in my "real world" but that might still understand my situation.  I found some instant friends who lifted my spirits and just hanging out here and in chat has helped me get through the worst of my situation and see the rainbow on the other side.  I can't wait to meet all of you in May, hang out, toast some new couples, and get to know all of you more.  Sure there have been some catty, snippy, snarky moments on here, and while I haven't liked it, I am trying to see past it to still spend some fun times with the people who I have met here.  We aren't bound to all be best friends.  There will naturally be smaller groups of friends that form...and of course some couples will hook up too ...but lets all remember that we gathered here because of a common bond...disboards/disney addicts anonymous!
> 
> I'll get off my soapbox now...
> 
> Oh, but one more thing, just in case....Hi, my name is Tracey and I'm a Disney addict.  I'm 36, a newly single mom to 2 beautiful boys.  I live in Canada, about an hour west of Toronto.  I do believe that my soul mate is out there somewhere and that "someday my prince will come", but in the mean time, I'm making my own happily ever after!!



Woo hoo Margaritas!    

Love ya Tracey


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I would say 1 drink is on me come May but I better withold that thought til I find out who all is showing up as this could get more than a little expensive here....lol



Hey Angy if you don't buy, I'll still drink to your wonderful engagement.  



libertybell7 said:


> I know she wont stop jumping around, Its the silliest thing but I've grown to like it



Yep that's Duckie, just keep on bouncing.. 



acm563 said:


> Please dont repeat this ladies but I wouldnt want any of you to think I was bailing out as  a strong woman with that quip above about "Yes, Great one" Ya know we have to let "them" always THINK they are in control



Good one Angy...got to love it.



Mr Smee23 said:


> P.S.  I am really looking forward to meeting you all in May, and I am sorry that some of you can not make it.  TT if you need a hand to squeeze on any ride, if I am around I would consider it an honor to have my hand squeezed.



Thanks Smee I Knew you would look out for me   Tink you have a wonderful man there..He's a KEEPER    So Randy, Smee is my backup just in case you back out of holding my hand.


----------



## ttester9612

Thanks Mason for the link to the old thread.  Been browsing through it and it felt like old times.  My first was on page page 49, post 731

Here's my first post

"...I had no idea that there were so many other single Disney lovers out there!

I'm 49 DWF, but will be celebrating my 50th in August, not sure where yet. I've been divorced for 19 years and have one son who is 21. Currently live in Maryland.

The last time I was in WDW was July 1992, haven't had the opportunity to get back until now. I'm always traveling with my work, which are never close to any of the Disney resorts. I'm going with a friend who is a real Disney Nut, all her vacations are spent in WDW. We will be in WDW May 4-11, staying at the Shades of Green. Anyone ever stayed there?

I am so looking forward to acting like a kid again.

--------
1989 - Caribbean Beach
1990 - Dixie Landing
1992 - Caribbean Beach
2006 - Shades of Green (May 4-11) Can't Wait!!!!!!!"


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Tracey
> 
> And hello Teresa



HELLO Shawn


----------



## libertybell7

Well hello there


----------



## katydidbug1

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks Smee I Knew you would look out for me   Tink you have a wonderful man there..He's a KEEPER    So Randy, Smee is my backup just in case you back out of holding my hand.



Thanks Teresa...think I'll keep him


----------



## crystalcml

Jumping in! Hi everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, I go out to a late lunch with a friend, go to chat and come back here and find 5 new pages of stuff to read. . .

Busy, busy, busy. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

crystalcml said:


> Jumping in! Hi everyone!



Welcome. . .


----------



## acm563

Good night everyone...Sorry for dropping out of chat as soon as I entered but I cannot type and talk on phone at same time.....might be typing what I meant to be speaking and I wouldnt have wanted to embarass myself...heheheh ...but anyway sorry, just got off of phone and poof of course everyone was gone and I was all alone..... What is that donkey sings in Shrek..... Im all alone...nobody here beside me....lalalalall

Anyway..(((HUGS))) to all...these late night phone conversations are killing me I will look 50 in May instead of 45 (eeek bday is b4 i come in May) if I dont get some beauty sleep between now and then...
Sweet dreams


----------



## acm563

crystalcml said:


> Jumping in! Hi everyone!



Hi and welcome.....Good night


----------



## latestlines2

Should I have read this whole thread before I replied?


----------



## nurse.darcy

latestlines2 said:


> Should I have read this whole thread before I replied?



That would take days. . .just jump in and join the group. . .most of us are quite fun. . .some of us are way too serious. . .and I for one am downright silly. . .but then again, we are Disney Nuts. . .lol

Welcome.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Good night everyone...Sorry for dropping out of chat as soon as I entered but I cannot type and talk on phone at same time.....might be typing what I meant to be speaking and I wouldnt have wanted to embarass myself...heheheh ...but anyway sorry, just got off of phone and poof of course everyone was gone and I was all alone..... What is that donkey sings in Shrek..... Im all alone...nobody here beside me....lalalalall
> 
> Anyway..(((HUGS))) to all...these late night phone conversations are killing me I will look 50 in May instead of 45 (eeek bday is b4 i come in May) if I dont get some beauty sleep between now and then...
> Sweet dreams



Late night phone conversations?  I wouldn't know anything about those. . .lol.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Late night phone conversations?  I wouldn't know anything about those. . .lol.



Nope,it had nothing to do with you...Sorry In fact I just realized I didnt "talk" to you any at all yesterday not even in text or pms...sorry busy day......


----------



## acm563

latestlines2 said:


> Should I have read this whole thread before I replied?




Wow...reading one days worth can take hours, the whole thread....a month...lol

Good morning and welcome


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Holy cow people!!  I just got caught up now and I've been at work for 2 hours already!!  And all the stuff I'm missing in chat...whew!
> 
> I know I'm gonna forget something but here goes...
> 
> Angy and Randy...CONGRATS!!!!  Can't wait to toast you in May!!:thumbsup:




Thanks sweetie and I am looking forward to meeting Everyone in May as well


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Angy Glad to meet you and welcome to our world.  I'm TT (aka "MamaT") We have lots of fun, some will be nice, some might bite and some...well....I won't go there.  But I hope you get the picture.  This is one BIG so call HAPPY family, that sometimes needs a BIG



...lol...cute T....and sorry I missed talking to ya in chat......


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Nope,it had nothing to do with you...Sorry In fact I just realized I didnt "talk" to you any at all yesterday not even in text or pms...sorry busy day......



No you DIDN'T "talk" to me for which I am very hurt. . .(was looking for a pouty face but it didn't feel right. . .lol).  And I just meant that I have been spending large amounts of time on the phone myself. . .lol. 

Good morning by the way. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> No you DIDN'T "talk" to me for which I am very hurt. . .(was looking for a pouty face but it didn't feel right. . .lol).  And I just meant that I have been spending large amounts of time on the phone myself. . .lol.
> 
> Good morning by the way. . .lol




Good morning to you Good Morning to you..Good morning Nurse Darcy Good morning to you


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Good morning to you Good Morning to you..Good morning Nurse Darcy Good morning to you



Silly girl, singing first thing in the morning. . .Hey, if you get a chance "talk" to me later. . .I promise no long, dragged out stuff about "why didn't you tell me" and "please explain yourself". . .really.


----------



## katydidbug1

Good Morning All

Happy Thursday!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!



Good morning!!! It's going to be a beautiful day. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Silly girl, singing first thing in the morning. . .Hey, if you get a chance "talk" to me later. . .I promise no long, dragged out stuff about "why didn't you tell me" and "please explain yourself". . .really.



I will do my best but work has been crazy and my time taken up by someone who is more important....heheheehh  Keeping eyelids propped open with toothpicks this morning


----------



## katydidbug1

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning!!! It's going to be a beautiful day. . .



hmmmm well 36 and raining here in Boston...I hear its gonna be in the 70's in AR....How's the weather in Vegas?


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!



Good Morning....Its almost FRIDAY!!!! Woohoo and I have tomorrow off


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmmm well 36 and raining here in Boston...I hear its gonna be in the 70's in AR....How's the weather in Vegas?




IDK about Vegas but VA is gonna have another bright, bright sunshiny day and 60's unless they changed it again. Lately we have been being 70s..but it is supposed to turn cooler next week again  and yuk on cold rainy weather


----------



## katydidbug1

acm563 said:


> IDK about Vegas but VA is gonna have another bright, bright sunshiny day and 60's unless they changed it again. Lately we have been being 70s..but it is supposed to turn cooler next week again  and yuk on cold rainy weather



I am about done with the cold rainy weather, and I torture myself by asking Smee for a weather report every day...lol


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> I am about done with the cold rainy weather, and I torture myself by asking Smee for a weather report every day...lol




well Smee should fib and make it all better  hahah I am so ready for May but maybe I will get a WDW fix in before then just for a little while....who knows....


----------



## acm563




----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> hmmmm well 36 and raining here in Boston...I hear its gonna be in the 70's in AR....How's the weather in Vegas?



Well, we should hit 80 here if the cloud cover stays away. . .if it keeps hiding the sun it will be upper 60s. . .but that is not really what I meant about it being a beautiful day. . .I am just in a very chipper mood this morning. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I will do my best but work has been crazy and my time taken up by someone who is more important....heheheehh  Keeping eyelids propped open with toothpicks this morning



No worries hun. . .I get the picture. . .though the last couple nights I have gotten a bit more sleep. . .Just had a couple questions about May. . .

Oh, I know, I'll send them to you in an e-mail and then you can answer them at your leisure. . .that way, no worries about taking time away from work. . .

Hey, I like the sound of that. . .besides, I am going to have to take a nap. . .woke up today at 2:30 a.m. and I have to work tonight. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Silly girl, singing first thing in the morning. . .Hey, if you get a chance "talk" to me later. . .I promise no long, dragged out stuff about "why didn't you tell me" and "please explain yourself". . .really.



lol...sent you a message with answers to questions about May..... and on the others ...here is my thoughts....hehehehe 
" I dont explain myself, my friends understand and the rest wouldnt believe me anyway!!!!  "


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol...sent you a message with answers to questions about May..... and on the others ...here is my thoughts....hehehehe
> " I dont explain myself, my friends understand and the rest wouldnt believe me anyway!!!!  "



PERFECT. . .


----------



## ahoff

The weather here has not been nice, but it is clearing up today.  At least there is no snow.   A friend is down in Orlando now and says it has been beautiful all week.  I hope she brings back some of it north.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> The weather here has not been nice, but it is clearing up today.  At least there is no snow.   A friend is down in Orlando now and says it has been beautiful all week.  I hope she brings back some of it north.



YAY! on Fl and good weather and tell her to just drop a little warmer weather along the way for everyone... I would be perfectly content to see some more 80's here as well...heheh


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Good Morning All
> 
> Happy Thursday!!!




Good Morning!  Arrived safe and sound - flight was very turbulent but good.  I'm sure we will talk soon!

Have a great day!


----------



## CinRell

Morning everyone


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Good Morning!  Arrived safe and sound - flight was very turbulent but good.  I'm sure we will talk soon!
> 
> Have a great day!



Tell your Honey...I said Hi   talk later


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Morning everyone



Morning Ms Cindy Cindy and I see you have a cup of coffee there...where is mine   Guess ya dont wuv me anymore..... 

Busy day here so I will be on and lurking mainly.... Hug a puppy for me.....


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> Tell your Honey...I said Hi   talk later



He says "Good Morning Cait"  He says I can't come back to the Northeast I have to stay here - instead of living in both states. 

It isn't a horrible thought.......actually it might happen just working on the details.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all, I'll be in and out today ..Mostly out but I'll try to keep up...Nasty weather here rain, wind, cold..... 

Oh well May will be here before too long


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all, I'll be in and out today ..Mostly out but I'll try to keep up...Nasty weather here rain, wind, cold.....
> 
> Oh well May will be here before too long




Yuk on nasty weather for any and all that are having it...

YAY on May, I am going to enjoy meeting everyone... (and keeping everyone in line....hehehehehh jk)


----------



## Emtgirljen

Tink901 said:


> He says "Good Morning Cait"  He says I can't come back to the Northeast I have to stay here - instead of living in both states.
> 
> It isn't a horrible thought.......actually it might happen just working on the details.



When given a choice, always choose the warmer state.


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Morning Ms Cindy Cindy and I see you have a cup of coffee there...where is mine   Guess ya dont wuv me anymore.....
> 
> Busy day here so I will be on and lurking mainly.... Hug a puppy for me.....



*hands you coffee*.. I love you. Just in a funk today is all.

Will hug a puppy tomorrow for you. One of the new ones


----------



## libertybell7

Your feeling funky cinrell?


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Your feeling funky cinrell?



Major funk.


----------



## libertybell7

Well that stinks, maybe you need a blast of


----------



## Carrieannew

Tink901 said:


> Good Morning!  Arrived safe and sound - flight was very turbulent but good.  I'm sure we will talk soon!
> 
> Have a great day!



Hey Brenda!!!! Sorry I have been meaning to say hi for the past few days but its been crazyness. I am so glad you found your prince  

I heard the weather is nice down in Flordia. Hope you have an awesome time!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> *hands you coffee*.. I love you. Just in a funk today is all.
> 
> Will hug a puppy tomorrow for you. One of the new ones





awww. ty for coffee...and ahem maybe you can hug a "dog" for me today then...lolrof.....

(((HUGS)))


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> awww. ty for coffee...and ahem maybe you can hug a "dog" for me today then...lolrof.....
> 
> (((HUGS)))



heh heh.. I'll find a dog to hug just for you.

Thanks for the PD, lb.... I do need some of that!


----------



## Tink901

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Brenda!!!! Sorry I have been meaning to say hi for the past few days but its been crazyness. I am so glad you found your prince
> 
> I heard the weather is nice down in Flordia. Hope you have an awesome time!



Hi Carrie-  Hi to you!  I understand crazyness trust me.  Thanks finding my prince has been great!

It's a bit rainy today - but we are at the house and not going to the parks and checking in on property until tomorrow, so rains ok - we are just relaxing today.

We should meet for coffee one of these days.


----------



## Carrieannew

Tink901 said:


> Hi Carrie-  Hi to you!  I understand crazyness trust me.  Thanks finding my prince has been great!
> 
> It's a bit rainy today - but we are at the house and not going to the parks and checking in on property until tomorrow, so rains ok - we are just relaxing today.
> 
> We should meet for coffee one of these days.



We really should. Being in the same lovely state and all! 

Maybe even one of the times Cait is in CT we can. That would be cool!


----------



## acm563

might I add...Good morning to Carrie, Good morning to you!!!!  Awesome beautiful day and I am off work tomorrow and may play hookie Monday......woohoo...then...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> might I add...Good morning to Carrie, Good morning to you!!!!  Awesome beautiful day and I am off work tomorrow and may play hookie Monday......woohoo...then...



Good Morning Angy... Sorry I just am not awake enough to sing back for ya. Too late of a night last night and I suppose I might not be a morning person. 

Wish I had tomorrow off. Back to the weekend of working both jobs. Looks like I have Sunday off though. Will be nice to at least get 1 day off this week. 

Slacker Carrie has not touched Algebra this week though. So between working all weekend that is what I will be doing... blah.. Who's idea was it to take 3 algebra classes back to back.. I could kill that person.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning Angy... Sorry I just am not awake enough to sing back for ya. Too late of a night last night and I suppose I might not be a morning person.
> 
> Wish I had tomorrow off. Back to the weekend of working both jobs. Looks like I have Sunday off though. Will be nice to at least get 1 day off this week.
> 
> Slacker Carrie has not touched Algebra this week though. So between working all weekend that is what I will be doing... blah.. Who's idea was it to take 3 algebra classes back to back.. I could kill that person.




ahem....well i wont ask why the late night   and as for the algebra at least you will have it out of the way... I am a Math person so I loved Algebra....Was fortunate to go to private school all of my life and I can remember in 6th grade my teacher(Mr Guppie...lol..and I kid you not that was his name) would go out of the room and leave me in there teaching the rest of the class. Back then I thought it was cool, now I see it for what it was...teacher getting paid, Angy doing the work...child labor abuse....lmaorof


----------



## CinRell

Hey shawn where is jill?? She promised she'd come play today


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ahem....well i wont ask why the late night   and as for the algebra at least you will have it out of the way... I am a Math person so I loved Algebra....Was fortunate to go to private school all of my life and I can remember in 6th grade my teacher(Mr Guppie...lol..and I kid you not that was his name) would go out of the room and leave me in there teaching the rest of the class. Back then I thought it was cool, now I see it for what it was...teacher getting paid, Angy doing the work...child labor abuse....lmaorof



Too funny Angy. I know someone else who is a math geek... or dork as I have called him.. he also has a hose.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Too funny Angy. I know someone else who is a math geek... or dork as I have called him.. he also has a hose.



i know that is funny too isnt it....just yet another weird thing we have in common...except I HATE doing taxes.... I am taking mine and letting HIM do them.....(heheh well he doesnt know that yet, we just touched on the subject...lol)   

...and dont tell him..I am just using him til tax time is over with , then I am throwing him back into the pot....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hey shawn where is jill?? She promised she'd come play today



Cindy, I have been meaning to ask you...where was it you had all those pics taken at?? That one of you and Tom Hanks was kind of scarey....lol


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Cindy, I have been meaning to ask you...where was it you had all those pics taken at?? That one of you and Tom Hanks was kind of scarey....lol



Niagara Falls.. a wax museum. We go there lots.. only about 3 hrs from me


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon Everyone!!

Hope Everyone has a good day!!   


BTW - it is already 80 here


----------



## CinRell

G'morning Charlene


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Niagara Falls.. a wax museum. We go there lots.. only about 3 hrs from me



Cool, but I must say they arent very good likenesses...lol
BUT of course I enjoyed the pics of your oh so handsome boy toy...heheheh


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> Hope Everyone has a good day!!
> 
> 
> BTW - it is already 80 here



Hello hello hello...and yay on 80s ....It is nice here as well but not THAT nice


----------



## ttester9612

crystalcml said:


> Jumping in! Hi everyone!



Crystal   to the wonderful world of DISNEYBOARDS.


----------



## crystalcml

You guys are lucky! It was 28 when I left for work this morning! Yuck!


----------



## crystalcml

ttester9612 said:


> Crystal   to the wonderful world of DISNEYBOARDS.



Thanks for the warm welcome!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Cool, but I must say they arent very good likenesses...lol
> BUT of course I enjoyed the pics of your oh so handsome boy toy...heheheh



I think it's the flashes... most looked awsome in person.. but some like the prince and tom were scary.


I found the perfect picture to match my mood today.


----------



## ttester9612

latestlines2 said:


> Should I have read this whole thread before I replied?



Latest.....   the the wonderful world of DISNEY BOARDS


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Crystal   to the wonderful world of DISNEYBOARDS.



Good morning...errrr...afternoon TT





crystalcml said:


> You guys are lucky! It was 28 when I left for work this morning! Yuck!



BBBBrrr on the 28* It is windy here although it is 60* I want to see more 70's and 80's


----------



## CinRell

crystalcml said:


> You guys are lucky! It was 28 when I left for work this morning! Yuck!



It's about that here in Cleveland, Crystal!  We had an odd week.. thunderstorms, warm weather, then ice and snow. 

Today it's cold out BUT my office is a freaking oven. I'm dyin!

or I'm getting hot flashes at age 32. Either or.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...lol...cute T....and sorry I missed talking to ya in chat......



No problem, Angy, I was late getting to chat because of the power outages we had in the neighbor.  At least I wasn't doing laundry this time.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I think it's the flashes... most looked awsome in person.. but some like the prince and tom were scary.
> 
> 
> I found the perfect picture to match my mood today.




Awwww Cindy.......I wuv the bunny with his floppy ears and sad looking face....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> No problem, Angy, I was late getting to chat because of the power outages we had in the neighbor.  At least I wasn't doing laundry this time.




I must admit...I have qualms about waiting til the night before to do my laundry now before I leave on vacation...ehheehehheeheh


----------



## CinRell

Just for you Angy.. afterall, sharing IS caring, right?


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all, I'll be in and out today ..Mostly out but I'll try to keep up...Nasty weather here rain, wind, cold.....
> 
> Oh well May will be here before too long



Shawn you must have the weather we had hear last night.  Today it's sunny but the wind is still howling.  They expect high wind gusts until 10 PM tonight.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning...errrr...afternoon TT



Yes Angy I know it's afternoon.  I've been up since 4:30AM working my butt off.  This is the first chance I got to go into the boards.  If folks just learn to do their job without me holding their hand I might be able to get more free time.   Maybe I need to lock my door and have all calls forward to voice mail.


----------



## crystalcml

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Angy I know it's afternoon.  I've been up since 4:30AM working my butt off.  This is the first chance I got to go into the boards.  If folks just learn to do their job without me holding their hand I might be able to get more free time.   Maybe I need to lock my door and have all calls forward to voice mail.



   I second that!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Just for you Angy.. afterall, sharing IS caring, right?



ya know me too well...heheheh....and cute boy toy...i just love that look he is always giving to the camera
(uuhhmmmm..ya know i have to be more careful with my words now.....ehheeheheh)


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Yes Angy I know it's afternoon.  I've been up since 4:30AM working my butt off.  This is the first chance I got to go into the boards.  If folks just learn to do their job without me holding their hand I might be able to get more free time.   Maybe I need to lock my door and have all calls forward to voice mail.



lol...How well I know that.... I told my boss that yesterday morning very early....I have no idea why ANYONE would want to be micromanaged... I would just let em be if they would only do their jobs....heheh and I often fwd calls to vm but I get over 400 emails a day to deal with and I cant ignore thos....


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> *hands you coffee*.. I love you. Just in a funk today is all.
> 
> Will hug a puppy tomorrow for you. One of the new ones



Cindy, no funks allowed. . .today is a BEAUTIFUL day, regardless of the weather. . .

Oh and good afternoon. . .although it is still technically morning here. . .


----------



## CinRell

I'm trying to defunk darcy... really I am. LOL.

My office is a friggin OVEN though.

and Angy... camera?  
He's givin ME those looks


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I'm trying to defunk darcy... really I am. LOL.
> 
> My office is a friggin OVEN though.
> 
> and Angy... camera?
> He's givin ME those looks




Well I think he is adorable  


(edit:lol....but of course not as adorable as Randy......lol )


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Cindy, no funks allowed. . .today is a BEAUTIFUL day, regardless of the weather. . .
> 
> Oh and good afternoon. . .although it is still technically morning here. . .



Good morning/afternoon Dff darcy. Was going to text ya this morning but the whole time zone thing.. i didnt want to wake ya if you were sleeping and all that good stuff.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Good morning/afternoon Dff darcy. Was going to text ya this morning but the whole time zone thing.. i didnt want to wake ya if you were sleeping and all that good stuff.



DFF I have been awake since 2:30 my time. . .no issues there at all. . .text away.  I work nights remember?  I have a hard time sleeping when most of the rest of the world normally sleeps. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> DFF I have been awake since 2:30 my time. . .no issues there at all. . .text away.  I work nights remember?  I have a hard time sleeping when most of the rest of the world normally sleeps. . .



Oh yes and then the nights with the time zones just confuses me more... ohhhhhhhhhhh cant handle the thinking today.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> DFF I have been awake since 2:30 my time. . .no issues there at all. . .text away.  I work nights remember?  I have a hard time sleeping when most of the rest of the world normally sleeps. . .




btw Darcy is the car all shiny and clean now....
and i have been meaning to ask ya...did you stay out of mischief in chat last night


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Oh yes and then the nights with the time zones just confuses me more... ohhhhhhhhhhh cant handle the thinking today.



If you figure that I normally sleep between noon and 5 p.m. my time (3 to 8 p.m. your time) You can see that I am USUALLY available for east coasters most of the time. . .

Don't make me go into central mountain time. . .I can't do it. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> btw Darcy is the car all shiny and clean now....
> and i have been meaning to ask ya...did you stay out of mischief in chat last night



I could have swarn when Darcy introduced herself it was as Darcy Mischief Trouble

I could be wrong


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> If you figure that I normally sleep between noon and 5 p.m. my time (3 to 8 p.m. your time) You can see that I am USUALLY available for east coasters most of the time. . .
> 
> Don't make me go into central mountain time. . .I can't do it. . .lol



Ok no texting 3-8 Got it! Im good.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I could have swarn when Darcy introduced herself it was as Darcy Mischief Trouble
> 
> I could be wrong




Rut Row Darcy ...me thinks u have been busted... (jk)


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> btw Darcy is the car all shiny and clean now....
> and i have been meaning to ask ya...did you stay out of mischief in chat last night



Actually Shawn, Jill, Cindy and I were having a good time. . .lol.  We kept talking thinking you would come back online. . .finally we just passed out. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Rut Row Darcy ...me thinks u have been busted... (jk)



I only remember because my name was similar haha


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I only remember because my name was similar haha



lol.....well we KNOW you are Ms Michief Maker.....heheheh....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lol.....well we KNOW you are Ms Michief Maker.....heheheh....



 

Is that like shake your rump maker


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I could have swarn when Darcy introduced herself it was as Darcy Mischief Trouble
> 
> I could be wrong



Me, I am not trouble or mischevious in ANY WAY. . .no, really, seriously. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually Shawn, Jill, Cindy and I were having a good time. . .lol.  We kept talking thinking you would come back online. . .finally we just passed out. . .lol




lol...yea I looked at it once...saw a strange sn and had to look again..but then a certain someone took my attention away again and the next thing I knew it was TODAY... and everyone was gone...lol
...so I missed it all...... hehehe and as long as the talking wasnt about me.....lol...unless you are planning me a wedding shower or something....hahahah
---------------------------------------------------------------
and SHAWN I am missing the  today.... loved that yesterday...I could just imagine u sitting there in your chair.....then it was even funnier when I found out you REALLY were eating popcorn.....heheeheheh


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Is that like shake your rump maker





mmmm ....something like that....but we dont quite call it that here in the south....and btw a certain someone makes fun of my southern drawl dang it!!!! lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol...yea I looked at it once...saw a strange sn and had to look again..but then a certain someone took my attention away again and the next thing I knew it was TODAY... and everyone was gone...lol
> ...so I missed it all...... hehehe and as long as the talking wasnt about me.....lol...unless you are planning me a wedding shower or something....hahahah
> ---------------------------------------------------------------
> and SHAWN I am missing the  today.... loved that yesterday...I could just imagine u sitting there in your chair.....then it was even funnier when I found out you REALLY were eating popcorn.....heheeheheh



No, sorry, no shower or anything.  We were being awfully silly if I recall. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually Shawn, Jill, Cindy and I were having a good time. . .lol.  We kept talking thinking you would come back online. . .finally we just passed out. . .lol



Heck yeah we passed out.  I was in a silly sleepy mood last night LOL!

Hearing about units and such.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> mmmm ....something like that....but we dont quite call it that here in the south....and btw a certain someone makes fun of my southern drawl dang it!!!! lol



Say fixin  

That just cracks me up. 

Southern Accents on a guy are hot. Thats all I am sayin about that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Heck yeah we passed out.  I was in a silly sleepy mood last night LOL!
> 
> Hearing about units and such.



Yeah, units. . .lol. . .I forgot about units. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Say fixin
> 
> That just cracks me up.
> 
> Southern Accents on a guy are hot. Thats all I am sayin about that.



hhehehe...like I am fixin to go to bed now...Sorry fixin is REDNECK not southern you silly woman....  I am NOT a redneck...I am a southern belle......   well lets just say I am a Rebel....
I was born in the South but have lived all over...I still have that midwestern thing going on if I am not tired and being careful to enunciate, otherwise it is y'all , sweetie, hon, dear.... crick(instead of creek...my son hates when I say that) and sometimes it sounds like i say I am going to warsh my hair instead of wash.....lol....and ruff instead of roof.....lol....u get the picture But I do say over yonder sometimes....butnot gitonouttaere


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hhehehe...like I am fixin to go to bed now...Sorry fixin is REDNECK not southern you silly woman....  I am NOT a redneck...I am a southern belle......   well lets just say I am a Rebel....
> I was born in the South but have lived all over...I still have that midwestern thing going on if I am not tired and being careful to enunciate, otherwise it is y'all , sweetie, hon, dear.... crick(instead of creek...my son hates when I say that) and sometimes it sounds like i say I am going to warsh my hair instead of wash.....lol....and ruff instead of roof.....lol....u get the picture But I do say over yonder sometimes....butnot gitonouttaere



I just dont understand the whole fixin thing. Like fixing means broke. So how can you fix to take a shower.. are ya broke.. just dont get it. Maybe smee can add in a comment on that hahaha


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I just dont understand the whole fixin thing. Like fixing means broke. So how can you fix to take a shower.. are ya broke.. just dont get it. Maybe smee can add in a comment on that hahaha



lol.. I agree.... and well IDK maybe it is like I have to FIX dinner...I hear that alot.... hadnt thought about it at all.... and I do say fix my hair or makeup......but hehehh that is because its broken...hehehehh


----------



## crystalcml

acm563 said:


> hhehehe...like I am fixin to go to bed now...Sorry fixin is REDNECK not southern you silly woman....  I am NOT a redneck...I am a southern belle......   well lets just say I am a Rebel....
> I was born in the South but have lived all over...I still have that midwestern thing going on if I am not tired and being careful to enunciate, otherwise it is y'all , sweetie, hon, dear.... crick(instead of creek...my son hates when I say that) and sometimes it sounds like i say I am going to warsh my hair instead of wash.....lol....and ruff instead of roof.....lol....u get the picture But I do say over yonder sometimes....butnot gitonouttaere



Hey I'm from Minnesota, what is this Midwestern thing you speak of?


----------



## acm563

crystalcml said:


> Hey I'm from Minnesota, what is this Midwestern thing you speak of?



lol....midwest but south of Minnesota... I spent a lot of time in Indiana (Hammond, Gary, Logansport, INdy, TerreHaute, Vincennes and Evansville) as well as IL and a month in OH..The rest of my life was spent in VA, NC, SC, WVA, KY, 3 months in PA, 4 in GA.... but I have been back in VA since 1993


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lol....midwest but south of Minnesota... I spent a lot of time in Indiana (Hammond, Gary, Logansport, INdy, TerreHaute, Vincennes and Evansville) as well as IL and a month in OH..The rest of my life was spent in VA, NC, SC, WVA, KY, 3 months in PA, 4 in GA.... but I have been back in VA since 1993



Geez, and I thought I moved a lot. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Geez, and I thought I moved a lot. . .lol



lol...I'm a PK Darcy...that should explain it all. My Mom counted it up and in the first 25 years of her marriage they had moved 102 times so she stopped counting after that


----------



## crystalcml

acm563 said:


> lol....midwest but south of Minnesota... I spent a lot of time in Indiana (Hammond, Gary, Logansport, INdy, TerreHaute, Vincennes and Evansville) as well as IL and a month in OH..The rest of my life was spent in VA, NC, SC, WVA, KY, 3 months in PA, 4 in GA.... but I have been back in VA since 1993



Oh my goodness you've been around haven't you! I don't know anyone from Indiana but every time I travel people know instantly that I am from Minnesota and then go on to ask if I say "ya you bettcha"


----------



## acm563

crystalcml said:


> Oh my goodness you've been around haven't you! I don't know anyone from Indiana but every time I travel people know instantly that I am from Minnesota and then go on to ask if I say "ya you bettcha"



lol...well I have traveled to Minneapolis area on business several times and I think I was amazed by all the Canadian like accents I heard... It doesnt saound the same when you type it but to hear someone say "Im from Minnesota, ya know...." and aye.... I love diff accents....and speaking of diff accents CINDY still a noshow on Aussie boy I see.......(BrizMarc)


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> Good Morning!  Arrived safe and sound - flight was very turbulent but good.  I'm sure we will talk soon!
> 
> Have a great day!





Tink901 said:


> He says "Good Morning Cait"  He says I can't come back to the Northeast I have to stay here - instead of living in both states.
> 
> It isn't a horrible thought.......actually it might happen just working on the details.



Glad you got there alright and are having a good time with the Man. And NO.. its NOT a horrible thought!!!! LOL 



acm563 said:


> hhehehe...like I am fixin to go to bed now...Sorry fixin is REDNECK not southern you silly woman....  I am NOT a redneck...I am a southern belle......   well lets just say I am a Rebel....
> I was born in the South but have lived all over...I still have that midwestern thing going on if I am not tired and being careful to enunciate, otherwise it is y'all , sweetie, hon, dear.... crick(instead of creek...my son hates when I say that) and sometimes it sounds like i say I am going to warsh my hair instead of wash.....lol....and ruff instead of roof.....lol....u get the picture But I do say over yonder sometimes....butnot gitonouttaere



Will have to see how you sound when we meet... see if you speak true Virginian. Will be home in June before going to Germany, which will be great!


----------



## acm563

After your post about your coworker yesterday I thought you would enjoy this one..... I received this in an email...sorry its kind of long but i thought we could all use the chuckle...~Angy


The Dillard's Shopping 
(This is just too funny! This could only be true; you simply can't make
 this stuff up!) 

Clutching their Dillard's shopping bags, Ellen and Kay woefully gazed
 do! wn at a dead cat in the mall parking lot. Obviously a recent
 hit---no flies, no smell. What business could that poor kitty have had here?'
 murmured Ellen. 

'Come on, Ellen, let's just go...'But Ellen had already grabbed her
 shopping bag and was explaining, 'I'll just put my things in your bag, and
 then I'll take the tissue.' She dumped her purchases into Kay's bag
 and then used the tissue paper to cradle and lower the former feline into
 her own Dillard's bag and cover it. 

They continued the short trek to! the ca r in silence, stashing their
 goods in the trunk. But it occurred to both of them that if they left
 Ellen's burial bag in the trunk, warmed by the TEXAS sunshine while they
 ate, Kay's Lumina would soon lose that new-car smell. They decided to
 leave the bag on top of the trunk, and they headed over to 
Luby's Cafeteria. After they cleared the serving line and sat down at a
 window table, they had a view of Kay's Chevy with the Dillard's bag
 still on the trunk. BUT not for lo ng! As they ate, they noticed a
 black-haired woman in a red gingham shirt stroll by their car, look quickly
 this way and that, and then hook the Dillard's bag without 
breaking stride. She quickly walked out of their line of vision. Kay
 and Ellen shot each other a wide-eyed look of amazement. 

It all happened so fast that neither of them could think how to
 respond.  'Can you imagine?' finally sputtered Ellen. 'The nerve of that
 woman!' Kay sympathized with Ellen,  but inwardly a laugh! was bu ilding as
 she thought about the grand surprise awaiting the red-gingham thief.
 Just when she thought she'd have to giggle into her napkin, she noticed
 Ellen's eyes freeze in the direction of the serving line. Following her
 gaze, Kay recognized with a shock the black-haired woman with THE
 Dillard's bag, hanging from her arm, brazenly pushing her tray toward the
 cashier. Helplessly they watched the scene unfold: After clearing the
 register, the woman settled at a table across from theirs, put the bag on
 an empty chair and began to eat. After a few bites of baked whitefish
 and green beans, she casually lifted the bag into her lap to survey her
 treasure. Looking from side to side, but not far enough to notice her
 rapt audience three tables over, she pulled out the tissue paper and
 peere
d into the bag. Her eyes widened, and she began to make a sort of
 gasping noise. The noise grew. The bag slid from her lap as she sank to the
 floor, ! wheezin g and  clutching her upper chest. The beverage cart
 attendant quickly recognized a customer in trouble and sent the busboy to
 call 911, while she administered the Heimlich maneuver. A crowd
 quickly gathered that did not include Ellen and Kay, who remained riveted to
 their chairs for seven whole minutes until the ambulance arrived. 

In a matter of minutes the curly-haired woman emerged from the crowd,
 still gasping, strapped securely on a gurney. Two well-trained EMS
 volunteers steered her to the waiting ambulance, while a third scooped up
 her belongings. The last they saw of the distressed cat-burglar, she
 disappeared behind the ambulance doors, ........................ the
 Dillard's bag perched on her stomach!! 

Sometimes, God does take care of those who do bad things! 
      (AND once in awhile..He allows us to witness it!)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Where is everyone  

I finally have a slow time at work and everyone is gone - I need something to read


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> . I love diff accents....and speaking of diff accents CINDY still a noshow on Aussie boy I see.......(BrizMarc)



Damn aussie.

I'm friends with guys in a celtic rock band and LOVE the irish accent. Could listen to them all day. Cept when they are drinking... or excited.. and talking fast.. then I just stare, smile, and nod.


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Where is everyone
> 
> I finally have a slow time at work and everyone is gone - I need something to read





lol...Isnt that just the way it goes.....its either feast or famine on this board...




CinRell said:


> Damn aussie.
> 
> I'm friends with guys in a celtic rock band and LOVE the irish accent. Could listen to them all day. Cept when they are drinking... or excited.. and talking fast.. then I just stare, smile, and nod.




...and thats cuz they are speaking BLARNEY


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Carrieannew said:


> I just dont understand the whole fixin thing. Like fixing means broke. So how can you fix to take a shower.. are ya broke.. just dont get it. Maybe smee can add in a comment on that hahaha



Fixing means about to. It's fixin to rain = it's about to rain. I am from Texas and going back home in June. It almost beats a trip to Disney which I guess will not happen this year due to moving cross country.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Fixing means about to. It's fixin to rain = it's about to rain. I am from Texas and going back home in June. It almost beats a trip to Disney which I guess will not happen this year due to moving cross country.



Hey DDM how have your been??? Long time no see


----------



## wicker

Hi everyone

Single Disney Guy signing in.


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Single Disney Guy signing in.



Howdy wicker! Welcome


----------



## acm563

wicker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Single Disney Guy signing in.



Welcome...and I might as well be the first to ask.....STATS PLEASE


----------



## CinRell

are you wearing armor, wicker? Lol... not many single guys in this thread.. so DUCK!


I second the stats request AND.. loving your avatar!


----------



## wicker

Carrieannew said:


> Howdy wicker! Welcome


 Hi


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Fixing means about to. It's fixin to rain = it's about to rain. I am from Texas and going back home in June. It almost beats a trip to Disney which I guess will not happen this year due to moving cross country.



Hey there!  Why the move? Where ya moving to? Nosey me inquires


----------



## wicker

acm563 said:


> Welcome...and I might as well be the first to ask.....STATS PLEASE


 Stats? Umm, I'm 30, no children, been divorced for 3 years or so


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> Hi


----------



## wicker

CinRell said:


> are you wearing armor, wicker? Lol... not many single guys in this thread.. so DUCK!
> 
> 
> I second the stats request AND.. loving your avatar!


 Lol not alot of single guys on here?  I love Disney!  Thanks for the avatar love


----------



## acm563

wicker said:


> Stats? Umm, I'm 30, no children, been divorced for 3 years or so



lol....Thanks I guess that sounded kind of abrupt didnt it....sorry...     
Welcome...and hold on and enjoy the ride there is a great group of people on here who love to chat


----------



## wicker

acm563 said:


> lol....Thanks I guess that sounded kind of abrupt didnt it....sorry...
> Welcome...and hold on and enjoy the ride there is a great group of people on here who love to chat


 Thanks.  I've been browsing disboard off and on for a year or so.  I'm thinking about making a trip by myself in May, so I finally decided to register.  I need to get my trip booked.


----------



## CinRell

wicker said:


> Lol not alot of single guys on here?  I love Disney!  Thanks for the avatar love



It's like gizmo on coke or something. LOL

A few of us go to dismates chat at night as well. Fun times. Bring the wine.


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> Lol not alot of single guys on here?  I love Disney!  Thanks for the avatar love



There is a nightly chat as well. Usually around 9pm Eastern time many join the chat room on dismates.com. 

Enjoy!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> lol....Thanks I guess that sounded kind of abrupt didnt it....sorry...
> Welcome...and hold on and enjoy the ride there is a great group of people on here who love to chat




You didn't ask him the magic question!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> You didn't ask him the magic question!


----------



## wicker

So ladies, tell me a little about yourselves? Everyone work or in school?  Children?


I own a small business here in Mobile.  I live on 80 acres of land.......which takes forever to cut.  I have a chihuahua named Mason.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Carrieannew said:


> Hey DDM how have your been??? Long time no see


 
Very busy with Diva. A lot is going here with her. And I am also getting ready to move back to Texas as soon as Diva finishes the school year here.


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> So ladies, tell me a little about yourselves? Everyone work or in school?  Children?
> 
> 
> I own a small business here in Mobile.  I live on 80 acres of land.......which takes forever to cut.  I have a chihuahua named Mason.



Work 2 jobs, part time college student and single mom. My daughter will be 10 in May. 

Tried to come up with a clever comment but lacking today. Besides you will be swarmed by the ladies.


----------



## CinRell

**perk**.. he has a dog!  A small dog!!!!

I help run a puppy mill rescue my friend and I decided needed to be started last year... so she started it (see? I'm a slacker.. boo!).. and we've saved creeping up on 100 dogs and about 30 cats in the past year. Mostly from amish puppy mills.

I'm 32, in Ohio, and allergic to men.

Ok not really... just bad luck.  In the midst of becoming single cin again.

I'm a public relations professional.

No kids. but LOVE and spoil my 4 year old niece and 1 year old nephew.



An open book as long as you don't look in my closet.... or trunk.. I keep the bodies in there.

Glad to have you here...

oh... and I"m very. Very. VERY. sarcastic. (so please don't let me offend you ever)


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Very busy with Diva. A lot is going here with her. And I am also getting ready to move back to Texas as soon as Diva finishes the school year here.



Wow exciting times for you guys. Glad to see you posting though


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

CinRell said:


> Hey there!  Why the move? Where ya moving to? Nosey me inquires



One minor reason is that I don't like snow.


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDivaMom said:


> One minor reason is that I don't like snow.



amen sistah!  Doesn't seem to want to stop this year does it!?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> You didn't ask him the magic question!




Mmmm..Cin I am half asleep  from late night and gotta run in a bit but whats the magic question...Pretty PLease with Sugar on top....??? heheh Remember I cant ask that anymore


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Mmmm..Cin I am half asleep  from late night and gotta run in a bit but whats the magic question...Pretty PLease with Sugar on top....??? heheh Remember I cant ask that anymore



"Do you have myspace?"


----------



## acm563

wicker said:


> So ladies, tell me a little about yourselves? Everyone work or in school?  Children?
> 
> 
> I own a small business here in Mobile.  I live on 80 acres of land.......which takes forever to cut.  I have a chihuahua named Mason.



Work...OLD....1 child not at home....8 acres of land which takes foreve to cut, and 1 fat cat named Meowey.......lol


(and was recently asked THE question and answered YES)


----------



## wicker

Carrieannew said:


> Work 2 jobs, part time college student and single mom. My daughter will be 10 in May.
> 
> Tried to come up with a clever comment but lacking today. Besides you will be swarmed by the ladies.


 Oh wow, you really have your hands full.  Whats your major?


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> Oh wow, you really have your hands full.  Whats your major?



I like to stay busy. The second job is to fuel my disney addiction. If I could stop taking trips and planning them I probably wouldnt need it. But it is in the field of which I will get my degree so its needed still. 

Hospitality Management. Hope to move somewhere warm (probably Fl) within the next 2 or 3 years once I earn my degree and can switch careers. 

What do you do for a living?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> "Do you have myspace?"



Dang girl I must be slipping...I will remedy that right now


----------



## wicker

CinRell said:


> **perk**.. he has a dog!  A small dog!!!!
> 
> I help run a puppy mill rescue my friend and I decided needed to be started last year... so she started it (see? I'm a slacker.. boo!).. and we've saved creeping up on 100 dogs and about 30 cats in the past year. Mostly from amish puppy mills.
> 
> I'm 32, in Ohio, and allergic to men.
> 
> Ok not really... just bad luck.  In the midst of becoming single cin again.
> 
> I'm a public relations professional.
> 
> No kids. but LOVE and spoil my 4 year old niece and 1 year old nephew.
> 
> 
> 
> An open book as long as you don't look in my closet.... or trunk.. I keep the bodies in there.
> 
> Glad to have you here...
> 
> oh... and I"m very. Very. VERY. sarcastic. (so please don't let me offend you ever)


I didn't know the Amish had puppy mills.

We'll I'm 30 and I'm allergic to Cats! Oh yeah I know, thats sucks.

And you should move the bodies out of a trunk.  Go to Sears and buy a shovel and bury those exes.


----------



## acm563

Mmmm..I was informed I forgot to ask you the magic question which is...

Do you have a MYSPACE.... Thanks in advance for your answer, I have to run and hope to see you in chat soon


----------



## CinRell

Angy will you be on chat tonight?


----------



## wicker

acm563 said:


> Mmmm..I was informed I forgot to ask you the magic question which is...
> 
> Do you have a MYSPACE.... Thanks in advance for your answer, I have to run and hope to see you in chat soon


 Yes, who doesn't have myspace?


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

Carrieannew said:


> Wow exciting times for you guys. Glad to see you posting though



Well, you know that I have said that she is special needs. I have reason to believe that she may not be learning delayed but rather have some characteristics of Autism. I have a referral from her ped but I can't get her  in until September so I decided that I would get the testing done in Texas as I need to go home. I have the paperwork in hand and I will contact the hospital when I get home. Her father is on board with this and will help us as much as he can. He is coming to get us in June so he can drive the U-haul truck back. I do not want to drive it myself especially with the detours from the bridge collapse. I get lost easily so I don't want drive around aimlessly.


----------



## CinRell

wicker said:


> I didn't know the Amish had puppy mills.
> 
> We'll I'm 30 and I'm allergic to Cats! Oh yeah I know, thats sucks.
> 
> And you should move the bodies out of a trunk.  Go to Sears and buy a shovel and bury those exes.



I'm too tired to dig.

Oh yeah..amish are the #1 problem. It's their dirty little secret. We're looking into purchasing billboards to alert people who go to buy a "wholesome puppy" from amish country.

I go to dog auctions to save what I can... I won't post the pics here of what they look like when we get them as they'd be disturbing to some but the dogs are treated worse than livestock at the auctions.

Here's one I went to .. notice who the bidders are:


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy will you be on chat tonight?


I shall be there and oh yes Cin...I can tell now.....lmaorof


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> I shall be there and oh yes Cin...I can tell now.....lmaorof



can tell?


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Heck yeah we passed out.  I was in a silly sleepy mood last night LOL!
> 
> Hearing about units and such.



Um,
I have pictures of the unit  
(oif! slapping myself in the forehead!)


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Um,
> I have pictures of the unit
> (oif! slapping myself in the forehead!)





        Ok now I seriously am walking out the door


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> can tell?




lol..nothing I have a headache, going to tan now ttyl


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Um,
> I have pictures of the unit
> (oif! slapping myself in the forehead!)



I LOVE YOU DUCKY! lol lol! You'll be on again tonight right???

I got pics of the unit too LOL!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> lol..nothing I have a headache, going to tan now ttyl



Oh great angy's gotten into the crack again.


----------



## CinRell

I think I killed the thread.. guys there really AREN'T bodies in my trunk or closet. IT IS SAFE TO COME OUT!

That said, I'm going home. See ya'll on chat tonight


----------



## disneyfanx3

Wow - I drive home from work and there are 3 new pages.  See you all in chat tonight - I'm off to earn some extra Disney Dollars


----------



## wicker

disneyfanx3 said:


> Wow - I drive home from work and there are 3 new pages.  See you all in chat tonight - I'm off to earn some extra Disney Dollars


so what is  this chat you're all talking about?


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> It's like gizmo on coke or something. LOL
> 
> A few of us go to dismates chat at night as well. Fun times. Bring the wine.



Cin, it's bring the Rum. Newbies bring the Rum.


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

wicker said:


> so what is  this chat you're all talking about?



It's on DisMates. Carrie?


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> I LOVE YOU DUCKY! lol lol! You'll be on again tonight right???
> 
> I got pics of the unit too LOL!



Did Shawn tell you what he did with the pictures of the unit? It involves zooming in.... 

Wow Cin loves me  Yes we will chat tonight.


----------



## ttester9612

wicker said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Single Disney Guy signing in.




Wicker,   to the Wonderful World of DISBOARDS!!


----------



## ttester9612

wicker said:


> Thanks.  I've been browsing disboard off and on for a year or so.  I'm thinking about making a trip by myself in May, so I finally decided to register.  I need to get my trip booked.




There's quite a few of us going between May 14-19 and staying a POP.  You should join us.


----------



## Carrieannew

DisneyDivaMom said:


> Well, you know that I have said that she is special needs. I have reason to believe that she may not be learning delayed but rather have some characteristics of Autism. I have a referral from her ped but I can't get her  in until September so I decided that I would get the testing done in Texas as I need to go home. I have the paperwork in hand and I will contact the hospital when I get home. Her father is on board with this and will help us as much as he can. He is coming to get us in June so he can drive the U-haul truck back. I do not want to drive it myself especially with the detours from the bridge collapse. I get lost easily so I don't want drive around aimlessly.



Wendy I am glad to hear that her dad is on board and helping you like that. Thats awesome. And lots of pixie dust to you and Diva and that everything you need and she needs you will find back in Texas. 



wicker said:


> so what is  this chat you're all talking about?





DisneyDivaMom said:


> It's on DisMates. Carrie?



Yes www.dismates.com 

On the left hand side there is an option for chat. You do not need to register to chat. Just click on that and use the top link for chat. Usually starts hopin after 9pm.


----------



## ttester9612

wicker said:


> Yes, who doesn't have myspace?



Me that's who.  I don't have time to setup and maintain a myspace page.


----------



## wicker

Ummm why do I have 7 private messages?


----------



## DisneyDivaMom

wicker said:


> Ummm why do I have 7 private messages?



Because you're cute. Ducking and running.


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> Ummm why do I have 7 private messages?





DisneyDivaMom said:


> Because you're cute. Ducking and running.



What she said


----------



## crystalcml

How was everyone's day at work?


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> What she said



   Noticeably keeping my mouth shut   
and Carrie are you going to be in chat tonight?????


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Noticeably keeping my mouth shut
> and Carrie are you going to be in chat tonight?????



If I can keep my eyes open. Well see  I am tired


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> Niagara Falls.. a wax museum. We go there lots.. only about 3 hrs from me



Hey Cin, where are you from?  I'm only about an hour and a half from there!


----------



## nurse.darcy

wicker said:


> Ummm why do I have 7 private messages?



Welcome new guy. . .(7 private messages already. . .girls, don't scare the new guy off in the first day. . .pace yourselves)

I am a nurse, old, single parent of a 15 year old, work extra shifts to feed my disney habit.  And sometimes I am obnoxiously silly. . .

Like the others said, we have a nightly chat that actually starts at 6 p.m. on the "right" coast (nine p.m. for you all on the East Coast) and it can be downright silly in there.  But its a great way to make friends.  dismates.com is the web addy and no need to register with dismates.  Just click on the link on the left side of the page under the area that mentions chat.  The tan box at the top of the page that opens is the correct chat link. . .just make up a user name and come on in. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh, and geez people, I go to sleep for 3 hours and there are 6 new pages to read?  How will I ever keep up at this pace. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

acm563 said:


> lol...I'm a PK Darcy...that should explain it all. My Mom counted it up and in the first 25 years of her marriage they had moved 102 times so she stopped counting after that




Ok, help out a canuck here...i get the whole accent thing...you all have an accent down there, but what's a pk?  Is that like an army brat?


----------



## CinRell

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey Cin, where are you from?  I'm only about an hour and a half from there!



Cleveland, Ohio  I'm hoping to go up there in late spring/summer to see a friend who lives in Ontario. Maybe we can get together for dinner or something!



Wicker.. I told you.. shortage of single men here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

crystalcml said:


> How was everyone's day at work?



I'll let you know after I go. . .I work nights so don't go in till 7 p.m.


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Like the others said, we have a nightly chat that actually starts at 6 p.m. on the "right" coast (nine p.m. for you all on the East Coast) and it can be downright silly in there.  .



Like last night  

The 5 of us had a blast. Well.... at least 4 of us did... OIF (slaps forehead)... well, if he comes back tonight he had fun. If not, he's scared. 



Very scared.


----------



## CinRell

crystalcml said:


> How was everyone's day at work?



long and grueling and I AM OFF FOR FOUR DAYS NOW!!

HOoWAAAAH!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Like last night
> 
> The 5 of us had a blast. Well.... at least 4 of us did... OIF (slaps forehead)... well, if he comes back tonight he had fun. If not, he's scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Very scared.



We may have scared him off. . .lol.  But hopefully he will come back. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> long and grueling and I AM OFF FOR FOUR DAYS NOW!!
> 
> HOoWAAAAH!



And what are you going to do with 4 days off?  Ya know that 4 days in a row can only mean trouble. . .lol


----------



## Mr Smee23

acm563 said:


> hhehehe...like I am fixin to go to bed now...Sorry fixin is REDNECK not southern you silly woman....  I am NOT a redneck...I am a southern belle......   well lets just say I am a Rebel....
> I was born in the South but have lived all over...I still have that midwestern thing going on if I am not tired and being careful to enunciate, otherwise it is y'all , sweetie, hon, dear.... crick(instead of creek...my son hates when I say that) and sometimes it sounds like i say I am going to warsh my hair instead of wash.....lol....and ruff instead of roof.....lol....u get the picture But I do say over yonder sometimes....butnot gitonouttaere



I just found out that I am not southern,  I am just a dirty ol redneck.  Well I am fixin to have my feelings hurt.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mr Smee23 said:


> I just found out that I am not southern,  I am just a dirty ol redneck.  Well I am fixin to have my feelings hurt.



Awe Smee, don't get your feelings hurt. . .we still luv ya!


----------



## connorsmom911

wicker said:


> Yes, who doesn't have myspace?



Well, me!  But I have facebook...have to be picky at work since the filters limit what we can surf...no to myspace, mostly to facebook, yes to disboards, but no to dismates chat... 

Hi and welcome to the group!  I'm 36, recently single, 2 boys aged 5 and 8mo.  I dispatch for fire dept full time up here in Canada, about an hour west of Toronto, hour and a half from Buffalo.

You should jump right in with both feet and join us in May if you are planning to book anyway.  There a bunch of us meeting up in WDW the weekend of May 16 or so.  The more the merrier for margaritas!!!


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> I just found out that I am not southern,  I am just a dirty ol redneck.  Well I am fixin to have my feelings hurt.



lol...OH dont say that...I am sorry.... I am sure you are not a REDNECK...lol..you dont live in VA...


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, help out a canuck here...i get the whole accent thing...you all have an accent down there, but what's a pk?  Is that like an army brat?



lol...PK is Preachers Kid


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Um,
> I have pictures of the unit
> (oif! slapping myself in the forehead!)



And she forwarded pictures of the unit to me and filled me in since I couldn't access chat again last night...damn work computer!!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe Smee, don't get your feelings hurt. . .we still luv ya!




Leave it to me to open mouth, insert foot....lol..but I have never heard any of my friends say fixin.....sorry...


----------



## nurse.darcy

connorsmom911 said:


> And she forwarded pictures of the unit to me and filled me in since I couldn't access chat again last night...damn work computer!!



I totally understand your frustration. . .I have to be at work at 7, means I am getting ready for work when chat is starting and can't access chat from work computers. . .I can't get dismates chat to work on my phone. . .and I work 5 nights in a row this week. . .Oh well, I guess I'll get over it. . .lol.


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Cin, it's bring the Rum. Newbies bring the Rum.



Nope, it's bring the tequila...Margaritas!!!


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Nope, it's bring the tequila...Margaritas!!!





MmmmmTEQUILA...lolrof...start of a beautiful relationship...


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> Cleveland, Ohio  I'm hoping to go up there in late spring/summer to see a friend who lives in Ontario. Maybe we can get together for dinner or something!
> 
> 
> 
> Wicker.. I told you.. shortage of single men here.



Yep, that's be great!  There is a bunch of us up here that usually hang out on the CDN board, so we can usually rustle up a mini meet at a moments notice in the Mississauga area (ok...say that 5 times fast...lol)

And Wicker...I won't add to your pm list, but don't think it's cause you're not cute or anything ...yep, we've probably scared him off by now!!!


----------



## Sha

Welcome newbies

and Happy Spring everyone!!! even though spring has been here in Florida for a bit, hoping to send some of it up the east coast here and to Michigan... oh and Canada!


----------



## wicker

I'm guessing I don't want to know what "unit" is


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> We may have scared him off. . .lol.  But hopefully he will come back. . .lol



we exchanged a few emails today so he can't be TOO scared.


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Like last night
> 
> The 5 of us had a blast. Well.... at least 4 of us did... OIF (slaps forehead)... well, if he comes back tonight he had fun. If not, he's scared.
> 
> 
> 
> Very scared.




He's scared. We've seen the unit  

OIF!


----------



## CinRell

Tracey you were missed last night. 
Jill kept saying "if only tracey were here".. lol.


Darcy... mostly family stuff and relaxing. When you're in my situation there's not much else to do LOL!

I can't say if wick is cute or not.. haven't seen his pic!

Unit is innocent enough
Even shawn wanted to see the unit last night!  And I think he'll admit to it!


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> And she forwarded pictures of the unit to me and filled me in since I couldn't access chat again last night...damn work computer!!



 Tracey has seen the unit


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Welcome newbies
> 
> and Happy Spring everyone!!! even though spring has been here in Florida for a bit, hoping to send some of it up the east coast here and to Michigan... oh and Canada!



Thanks for thinking of us way up here!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Welcome to all and welcome back to some.  It is a good place to meet people and also be insulted on occasion.  Just kidding acm,  I probably am a redneck.  I am just usually happily Mr Smee, A pretty good all around fellow.  If I must say so myself.


----------



## acm563

Mr Smee23 said:


> Welcome to all and welcome back to some.  It is a good place to meet people and also be insulted on occasion.  Just kidding acm,  I probably am a redneck.  I am just usually happily Mr Smee, A pretty good all around fellow.  If I must say so myself.



..and tho I seldom think we post to each other....heheh ...if ever...I am certain without a doubt that you are 100% all around a good fellow....
Maybe I should change my sn to MsBigMouth....lol


----------



## connorsmom911

Mr Smee23 said:


> Welcome to all and welcome back to some.  It is a good place to meet people and also be insulted on occasion.  Just kidding acm,  I probably am a redneck.  I am just usually happily Mr Smee, A pretty good all around fellow.  If I must say so myself.




Yes, that you are...you are a lucky girl Tink!!


----------



## CinRell

am in chat early if anyone's bored.


----------



## connorsmom911

well, i'm here, but can't access chat from the work computer, so duckie will be channelling me there tonight...unless anyone else has gmail...for some reason the work computer doesn't block that....


----------



## ttester9612

wicker said:


> Ummm why do I have 7 private messages?



Because you single which they haven't seen in awhile.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey, look what I just read on another thread...looks like some of us are not the only ones around here getting divorced 

"Children's Place to dump Disney Store chain Thursday, March 20, 2008 BY JOAN VERDONSTAFF WRITER *Secaucus-based The Children’s Place Retail Stores, Inc. has decided to get a divorce from The Walt Disney Company and dump the Disney Store chain it acquired four years ago in a much-hailed deal.*

The Children’s Place said Thursday it is in discussions to give the 335-store Disney retail chain back to its parent company. The company said it is in advanced negotiations that would allow Disney to regain control of two-thirds of the stores.

The announcement came as The Children’s Place announced a fourth-quarter loss of $58.5 million, and a net loss for the full year of $59.6 million. The company also said it will eliminate 80 positions after shedding the Disney chain, and will not fill 50 open positions, for a combined workforce reduction of 30 percent.

The Children’s Place and Disney Store marriage has been rocky from the start. The Children’s Place acquired the money-losing Disney retail operation for no money down, promising to invest $50 to $100 million in upgrading the Disney stores. 

The two companies immediately began squabbling about The Children’s Place’s plans for the Disney stores, and The Chidren’s Place found they didn’t have any more luck than Disney in boosting sales at the stores.

Children's Place executives will speak to investors in a conference call at 10 a.m. today."


----------



## CinRell

tracey.. a blessing for disney store. DIsney wants it back. Since children's place took it over it's gone to "poop"


My gmail is CKBerman@gmail.com


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey, look what I just read on another thread...looks like some of us are not the only ones around here getting divorced
> 
> "Children's Place to dump Disney Store chain Thursday, March 20, 2008 BY JOAN VERDONSTAFF WRITER *Secaucus-based The Childrens Place Retail Stores, Inc. has decided to get a divorce from The Walt Disney Company and dump the Disney Store chain it acquired four years ago in a much-hailed deal.*
> 
> The Childrens Place said Thursday it is in discussions to give the 335-store Disney retail chain back to its parent company. The company said it is in advanced negotiations that would allow Disney to regain control of two-thirds of the stores.
> 
> The announcement came as The Childrens Place announced a fourth-quarter loss of $58.5 million, and a net loss for the full year of $59.6 million. The company also said it will eliminate 80 positions after shedding the Disney chain, and will not fill 50 open positions, for a combined workforce reduction of 30 percent.
> 
> The Childrens Place and Disney Store marriage has been rocky from the start. The Childrens Place acquired the money-losing Disney retail operation for no money down, promising to invest $50 to $100 million in upgrading the Disney stores.
> 
> The two companies immediately began squabbling about The Childrens Places plans for the Disney stores, and The Chidrens Place found they didnt have any more luck than Disney in boosting sales at the stores.
> 
> Children's Place executives will speak to investors in a conference call at 10 a.m. today."





.....and just like in most divorces....the squabbling has begun...geesh....


----------



## Mr Smee23

I was just joking anyway sweetie.


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Thanks for thinking of us way up here!



More than welcome... just was thinking about the mail Mickey sent, yours will take longer to get to you


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> More than welcome... just was thinking about the mail Mickey sent, yours will take longer to get to you



Shouldn't take too much longer...at least it usually doesn't


----------



## libertybell7

thank's baby
muahhh
and lick's


----------



## cdn ears

Sha said:


> Welcome newbies
> 
> and Happy Spring everyone!!! even though spring has been here in Florida for a bit, hoping to send some of it up the east coast here and to Michigan... oh and Canada!



Thanks, as I watched the odd flake fall from the sky to add to my mountain of snow/ice in my front yard today  


 to the newbies 

took me awhile to get caught up!!


----------



## CinRell

WOOT to the wats!


----------



## Mkingdom67

Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez  

So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.


----------



## ttester9612

Good morning DisPeeps..  Wake up...it's time for work.....


----------



## ttester9612

Mkingdom67 said:


> Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez
> 
> So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.



Is this who I think it is.. My dear friend from OIF?  Even if it's not GOOD MORNING TO YOU.....


----------



## ttester9612

cdn ears said:


> Thanks, as I watched the odd flake fall from the sky to add to my mountain of snow/ice in my front yard today
> 
> 
> to the newbies
> 
> took me awhile to get caught up!!



You're not still getting snow in Canada?  That is the pits.....I will pray that you will get sunshine and warm weather very soon.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Good morning DisPeeps..  Wake up...it's time for work.....



dont wanna get up! LOL was having an interesting dream last night


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> dont wanna get up! LOL was having an interesting dream last night



Is it the kind of dream that you can tell in public?  If not, then PM me, 

Wait a minute, don't tell yet..I need to run downstairs to get another cup of Starbuck's. BRB.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Is it the kind of dream that you can tell in public?  If not, then PM me,
> 
> Wait a minute, don't tell yet..I need to run downstairs to get another cup of Starbuck's. BRB.



it wasnt adult rated... lol... but was really nice  But wont tell either...


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Mkingdom67 said:


> Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez
> 
> So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> it wasnt adult rated... lol... but was really nice  But wont tell either...



I hear ya,  sometime I have those kind of dreams to.


----------



## Sha

well time to get dressed for work! Should be done by noon if not sooner though which is very nice


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Good morning DisPeeps..  Wake up...it's time for work.....



Morning TT  



Sha said:


> well time to get dressed for work! Should be done by noon if not sooner though which is very nice



Wish I was going to be done by noon. Friday is the long day with both jobs. And to think some people have the day off... not fair


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Wish I was going to be done by noon. Friday is the long day with both jobs. And to think some people have the day off... not fair



Disney funds... Disney funds.... Disney funds....

hugs! all will be good Carrie... have a good day


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Disney funds... Disney funds.... Disney funds....
> 
> hugs! all will be good Carrie... have a good day



Hey Sha. I just posted on Kimmie's blog. I really think at this point I will do as she has. 

Hope all is well. Have a great day  Your an awesome friend


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Morning TT
> 
> 
> 
> Wish I was going to be done by noon. Friday is the long day with both jobs. And to think some people have the day off... not fair



Well...keep on telling yourself that May will be here before we all realize it...WOW less than 2 months now...and you and I and I can then torment Randy together...Now if the thought of that does not bring a smile to your face then nothing will.  And I may have the day off but being a Regional Manager doesnt really give me that luxury, my Motorola Q has been dinging since 7 am with emails and my cell phone will be needing my attention all day so it is a working vacation day for me....

(((HUGS)))


----------



## acm563

Mkingdom67 said:


> Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez
> 
> So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.




lol....sounds like an Angy moment    
I keep telling myself to think before I speak.....  I can do that in my business life but it just takes oh so much effort to do it in my personal one


----------



## acm563

Good Morning to everyone... I am off to BG (Busch Gardens ) in a little bit to spend my day. It just occurred to me this morning that I have NEVER taken any pictures when I am there, I guess because I go so often I just never think about it.....so....IF (and that is a big if) my son will slow down for a moment today maybe I can get in a pic or two....lol..... but will be going back next week to take Marie while she is on Spring break so if nothing else I can capture a few shots then.
(((HUGS))) to all
~


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good Morning to everyone... I am off to BG (Busch Gardens ) in a little bit to spend my day. It just occurred to me this morning that I have NEVER taken any pictures when I am there, I guess because I go so often I just never think about it.....so....IF (and that is a big if) my son will slow down for a moment today maybe I can get in a pic or two....lol..... but will be going back next week to take Marie while she is on Spring break so if nothing else I can capture a few shots then.
> (((HUGS))) to all
> ~



Have an awesome day Angy!!! Tell G I said hi hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Have an awesome day Angy!!! Tell G I said hi hehe





mmm Carrie... Are you trying to flirt with my son???? One day I will have to get a good picture of him to send to you.....he cleans up real spiffy....but I must tell you in advance he has about 10 gfs at the moment... I dont know if I had posted the pics in any of my myspace albums but this past year he had 3 girls from the college ask him to one of their dances so his answer to them was.... I will take all 3.....  and he did.....and surprisingly none of them were angry although I am told he was exhausted by the time he got back to his house from trying to keep up and be the gentleman I always taught him to be......


I am outta here for the day....


----------



## tawasdave

Good Mornin all...

Sorry have not been around much lately...always seems I can be twiddelin my thumbs for months..but just let me plan a vacation..and they come out of the woodwork just before with a 100 things that need to be done...GRRRRRRRRRRR...yuppers I B On high stress alert...course truth is that I always get this way a week or so before I drive to Florida...leaving early next Friday...takin both kids..and a certain someone will be joining us down there..      ..so it will all be good once we get there...

So if I am not around much..hope you all have a wonderful Easter..and remember..its really not about a bunny...


----------



## libertybell7

Mkingdom67 said:


> Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez
> 
> So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good  Morning All!!


Hope everyone has a good day!!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Charlene, How's the weather?


----------



## disneyfanx3

I hate to say this, but it is  beautiful here today.  It is about 70 with a little breeze and sunny. Perfect Fl weather.


----------



## ttester9612

As Carrie would say "SLACKERS"  What took you all so long in getting up this 
morning and start posting. I've been awake since 4:30 AM, work at 6AM, posted a few before my first "starbucks" and still going strong.      Sha was the only one talking to me this morning.  

Hi Carrie, Shawn, Charlene, Angy, Randy, and anyone else I missed  you know I do love you all.    

Hey Angy wish I could jump in the car with you for BS?  Haven't been there in years.  Maybe when I make a road trip down to see you...mmmm...just a thought


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> I hate to say this, but it is  beautiful here today.  It is about 70 with a little breeze and sunny. Perfect Fl weather.



40 more days and I'll be there....should I start doing the banana dance..


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> As Carrie would say "SLACKERS"  What took you all so long in getting up this
> morning and start posting. I've been awake since 4:30 AM, work at 6AM, posted a few before my first "starbucks" and still going strong.      Sha was the only one talking to me this morning.
> 
> Hi Carrie, Shawn, Charlene, Angy, Randy, and anyone else I missed  you know I do love you all.
> 
> Hey Angy wish I could jump in the car with you for BS?  Haven't been there in years.  Maybe when I make a road trip down to see you...mmmm...just a thought



Morning TT. Happy Friday!


----------



## Carrieannew

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good  Morning All!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a good day!!





disneyfanx3 said:


> I hate to say this, but it is  beautiful here today.  It is about 70 with a little breeze and sunny. Perfect Fl weather.



Morning Charlene 

Thats what i heard the weather was this morning. Actually I was told it was probably only 55 around 7:30.. I said oh poor you. My response was its 35 here and freakin windy. Not fair


----------



## ttester9612

Carrieannew said:


> Morning TT. Happy Friday!



MORNING CARRIEEEE......are you having fun yet?  I am so glad it is Friday 

I don't know why I am so HAPPY and full of spunk today, I should be sleeping after being up so late last night.  I guess it's because I'm getting closer to seeing Mickey.....40 days......


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> MORNING CARRIEEEE......are you having fun yet?  I am so glad it is Friday
> 
> I don't know why I am so HAPPY and full of spunk today, I should be sleeping after being up so late last night.  I guess it's because I'm getting closer to seeing Mickey.....40 days......



I am fan-tab-u-lous today. Extremely overtired but well. 

I cant believe we are almost at 50 and under for May. Thats nuts!!!!


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Sha. I just posted on Kimmie's blog. I really think at this point I will do as she has.
> Hope all is well. Have a great day  Your an awesome friend



Thanks Carrie!! I understand that part completely... no worries at all!    


Angy have a good day at BG. 

DF its just as nice up here too! 



tawasdave said:


> Good Mornin all...
> 
> Sorry have not been around much lately...always seems I can be twiddelin my thumbs for months..but just let me plan a vacation..and they come out of the woodwork just before with a 100 things that need to be done...GRRRRRRRRRRR...yuppers I B On high stress alert...course truth is that I always get this way a week or so before I drive to Florida...leaving early next Friday...takin both kids..and a certain someone will be joining us down there..      ..so it will all be good once we get there...
> 
> So if I am not around much..hope you all have a wonderful Easter..and remember..its really not about a bunny...




Hope the 4 of you have a great time and that the weather stays wonderful for it. Nope... its not about the bunny at all!


----------



## Mr Smee23

Good Morning to all.  I am depressed.  I have to work all weekend.  But at least I have a place to go to work.  There is always a silver lining.  I hope you all have a Happy Easter.  I will talk to ya later.


----------



## Sha

Mr Smee23 said:


> Good Morning to all.  I am depressed.  I have to work all weekend.  But at least I have a place to go to work.  There is always a silver lining.  I hope you all have a Happy Easter.  I will talk to ya later.



same mantra mr smee... with a twist...

disney cait fund disney cait fund ....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .good to see that everyone is in a fantastic mood this Good Friday. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

Mr Smee23 said:


> Good Morning to all.  I am depressed.  I have to work all weekend.  But at least I have a place to go to work.  There is always a silver lining.  I hope you all have a Happy Easter.  I will talk to ya later.



 

I am with ya. Working all day at this job. Then tonight 6-11 at other. And then tomorrow 3-11 at part time job. But I have sunday off. Yay.



nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .good to see that everyone is in a fantastic mood this Good Friday. . .lol



Good Morning DFF!!!!!!! whats shakin


----------



## tawasdave

I was surprised to get a note from the main Mouse in the mail yesterday!!!  Seems he is excited to see me in May....Isn't that just the best?...

A Big Thank You to Mickey's Helper.....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I was surprised to get a note from the main Mouse in the mail yesterday!!!  Seems he is excited to see me in May....Isn't that just the best?...
> 
> A Big Thank You to Mickey's Helper.....



I can be your special helper


----------



## tawasdave

Well it appears that Kimmie, Duckie, EMTJen, and CinRell decided they needed a little snow this weekend...awwwwwwwwwww....looks like I will be missing this one too....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> I was surprised to get a note from the main Mouse in the mail yesterday!!!  Seems he is excited to see me in May....Isn't that just the best?...
> 
> A Big Thank You to Mickey's Helper.....



HE IS THE BEST!   The Main Mouse has been busy this week and is excited about seeing all of us in May.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I am with ya. Working all day at this job. Then tonight 6-11 at other. And then tomorrow 3-11 at part time job. But I have sunday off. Yay.
> 
> 
> 
> Good Morning DFF!!!!!!! whats shakin



Not much DFF, just got off work and am probably going to put my head on my pillow soon. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Not much DFF, just got off work and am probably going to put my head on my pillow soon. . .



And dream of rockin May disney fun!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> I was surprised to get a note from the main Mouse in the mail yesterday!!!  Seems he is excited to see me in May....Isn't that just the best?...
> 
> A Big Thank You to Mickey's Helper.....



hmmmmm i dont think i got one... have to check the mail lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> And dream of rockin May disney fun!



Oh yeah, can't wait. . .the dreams have only just begun. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh yeah, can't wait. . .the dreams have only just begun. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


>



Girl, we are going to have a BLAST. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Girl, we are going to have a BLAST. . .



We really are. 

Are you up for a monorail pub crawl and then on to drinking around epcot one night? Was talkin to my roommie last night and it was suggested. maybe start late afternoon to hit it all.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> We really are.
> 
> Are you up for a monorail pub crawl and then on to drinking around epcot one night? Was talkin to my roommie last night and it was suggested. maybe start late afternoon to hit it all.



Sounds like fun. . .I am game. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Sounds like fun. . .I am game. . .



Sweet. I'll get back to ya on more information.


----------



## Tink901

Hello Everyone -

We are leaving the house now and going to check into the resort for the weekend.

Cait - I will give Art a hug from you and send you some pixie dust.

Sha - I will tell Art "Hi" and give him a hug from you too and I will tell Dorothy "Hi" from you in the morning.  If your plans change - call us.

Kimmie- Hope you are feeling better!  Will Send you some "Disney Magic"  

Carrie - Have a great weekend - glad to hear it's warmer at home - hope it stays until I get back next week.

Happy Easter everyone!!!!

Brenda


----------



## Sha

Thanks Bren! Have a great time and I will call if it changes


----------



## wicker

hi everyone


----------



## Carrieannew

wicker said:


> hi everyone



Howdy wicker! 

Hows your friday going?


----------



## Carrieannew

Tink901 said:


> Carrie - Have a great weekend - glad to hear it's warmer at home - hope it stays until I get back next week.
> 
> Happy Easter everyone!!!!
> 
> Brenda



Happy Easter back at ya Brenda!!! Have an awesome time. 

Warmer?!?!?!?! no way. I need 50's at least. The flip flops need to come back out.


----------



## nurse.darcy

wicker said:


> hi everyone



Good morning. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning. . .



Good Morning DFF Darcy .. again hehe

Even though its afternoon here now. Is it 5 yet?!?! Would 3 starbucks in one day be a really bad thing?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning DFF Darcy .. again hehe
> 
> Even though its afternoon here now. Is it 5 yet?!?! Would 3 starbucks in one day be a really bad thing?



It's a good thing its not. . .I still have to sleep. . .


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Would 3 starbucks in one day be a really bad thing?



Better ask Cait


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Better ask Cait



She would not give me an honest opinion. You can not ask another addict if its ok to have more hehehe


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> She would not give me an honest opinion. You can not ask another addict if its ok to have more hehehe



Oh yes you can. . .and our honest opinion would be YES, its okay to have more. . .

(please help me, my cat is driving me insane. . .right now she is perched on my good typing hand and falling asleep. . .)


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> She would not give me an honest opinion. You can not ask another addict if its ok to have more hehehe



lol that is true


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> lol that is true



 



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh yes you can. . .and our honest opinion would be YES, its okay to have more. . .
> 
> (please help me, my cat is driving me insane. . .right now she is perched on my good typing hand and falling asleep. . .)



Well I did go get another one. And this is with 2 extra shots... ohhhh . And I know between jobs at 5 I will stop again. I just cant say no. Its that darn crackbucks.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Mornin all...
> 
> Sorry have not been around much lately...always seems I can be twiddelin my thumbs for months..but just let me plan a vacation..and they come out of the woodwork just before with a 100 things that need to be done...GRRRRRRRRRRR...yuppers I B On high stress alert...course truth is that I always get this way a week or so before I drive to Florida...leaving early next Friday...takin both kids..and a certain someone will be joining us down there..      ..so it will all be good once we get there...
> 
> So if I am not around much..hope you all have a wonderful Easter..and remember..its really not about a bunny...



    and definitly NOT about the bunny.....


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> Well it appears that Kimmie, Duckie, EMTJen, and CinRell decided they needed a little snow this weekend...awwwwwwwwwww....looks like I will be missing this one too....





Bite me.. 4-8 inches by morning. Getting it now.

Come do my driveway????


----------



## wicker

CinRell said:


> Bite me.. 4-8 inches by morning. Getting it now.
> 
> Come do my driveway????


whats the guys name?


----------



## Emtgirljen

Mkingdom67 said:


> Ok .. enough of the unit thing.... geez
> 
> So today is the big day the Seabees (Navy Combat/Construction) guys come to do some area improvement for me.  Well of course since all our equipment is down we want to help.  So we are doing various tasks in there, drilling, sawing, etc and the one female in the room says.  Ok I can't do this(she is holding a saw), I want to screw ... I am good at screwing.   She turned bright red while the rest of us laughed so darn hard.



Sounds like what happened to me when I was doing one of my clinicals last year.  I was riding with one of the rescue trucks out of the station where I was taking my classes, and of course I was the only girl at the station that night.  A bunch of the firefighters (including I believe 2 of my instructors and one of my fellow students, who in addition to being a firefighter was also an army MP) were hanging out in the kitchen playing games and talking and stuff, and I was playing with my Nintendo DS, which happens to be pink.  One of the guys was teasing me about it, and not thinking, I said, "yeah, all of my toys are pink" (meaning my DS, my iPod, etc).  Of course that just got them started on all sorts of naughty tangents.  I learned really quick that you have to be careful what you say around firefighters, because they can make anything dirty.


----------



## acm563

Good morning to all. I am getting ready to go to work and wont be on much today if at all so I just thought I would say Have a Beautiful Day!!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Bite me.. 4-8 inches by morning. Getting it now.
> 
> Come do my driveway????



Well I appreciate the offer...but I do not bite...however..I do know someone who does...


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> Sounds like what happened to me when I was doing one of my clinicals last year.  I was riding with one of the rescue trucks out of the station where I was taking my classes, and of course I was the only girl at the station that night.  A bunch of the firefighters (including I believe 2 of my instructors and one of my fellow students, who in addition to being a firefighter was also an army MP) were hanging out in the kitchen playing games and talking and stuff, and I was playing with my Nintendo DS, which happens to be pink.  One of the guys was teasing me about it, and not thinking, I said, "yeah, all of my toys are pink" (meaning my DS, my iPod, etc).  Of course that just got them started on all sorts of naughty tangents.  I learned really quick that you have to be careful what you say around firefighters, because they can make anything dirty.



Hey now wait just a cotton pickin minute here...not all firemen are like that...um...well..ahhhhh, well...Ok, maybe we are...  

I have one similar to that...I live in a very small resort town right on Lake Huron...we have our first female firefighter that joined our department about a year or so ago...she is in her 20's I think...So last summer the pager goes off for a fire, I get to the station and pull our truck out on to the apron when I see her drive up...she comes runnin up to the truck in her bikini..        ...and well lets just say um she is very well endowed....so she hops in the truck looks at me and says.."Not a word...don't say a word"...   of course I never told any of the guys on the Department about what I saw...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Good morning to all. I am getting ready to go to work and wont be on much today if at all so I just thought I would say Have a Beautiful Day!!!!!



Good Morning sweetie pie honey bunch...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning sweetie pie honey bunch...



Awww flowers for me....ty   and good morning babe


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning to all. I am getting ready to go to work and wont be on much today if at all so I just thought I would say Have a Beautiful Day!!!!!



Good Morning Angy 

Have an awesome day!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning sweetie pie honey bunch...



Good Morning.. oh wait that wasnt for me  hehehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Good Morning.. oh wait that wasnt for me  hehehe




Good Morning sweetie pie...honey bunch...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning sweetie pie...honey bunch...



 

Thank gosh Angy shares. haha


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Thank gosh Angy shares. haha



No...but she is workin today so she will never know...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> No...but she is workin today so she will never know...lol



Sweet. Angy is busy... sooo

How u doin *wink**wink*


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Sweet. Angy is busy... sooo
> 
> How u doin *wink**wink*



Tired...false fire alarm at Walmart at 2:30 this morning...did not get to sleep until after 3:30..other than that..doin fine...How about you?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Tired...false fire alarm at Walmart at 2:30 this morning...did not get to sleep until after 3:30..other than that..doin fine...How about you?



very tired. Trying to not do algebra. 

Gotta work 3-11


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, let me see if I got caught up correctly. . .someone correct me if I am wrong. . .its been a LOOOOONG night at work.

Randy is once again posting as his usual flirty self and in the process sending flowers to Angy/. . .

Wicker wants to know about the 4 to 8 inches thing. . .

Carrie just wants to be loved. . .

Sha is trying to organize a bunch of misfits into a trip that is supposed to be a BLAST. . .

Mr. Smee is working the weekend (as am I) so I really don't feel any sympathy. . .after all I am doing the same thing. . .

Angy is crazy busy at work on a Saturday and will NOT have time for anyone. . .

and everyone else is just trying to figure out what the heck everyone else is saying. . .

Did I come close?

Probably not, but Oh well, everyone have a WONDERFUL day. . .just got in 25 minutes ago, had a chat on the phone, answered some emails and decided to pop in here and make sure I didn't miss 50 pages of stuff in 12+ hrs. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> very tired. Trying to not do algebra.
> 
> Gotta work 3-11



DFF, I sure hope you didn't give in to the Algebra call. . .that would just be horrid


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, let me see if I got caught up correctly. . .someone correct me if I am wrong. . .its been a LOOOOONG night at work.
> 
> Sha is trying to organize a bunch of misfits into a trip that is supposed to be a BLAST. . .
> 
> and everyone else is just trying to figure out what the heck everyone else is saying. . .
> 
> Did I come close?
> 
> Probably not, but Oh well, everyone have a WONDERFUL day. . .just got in 25 minutes ago, had a chat on the phone, answered some emails and decided to pop in here and make sure I didn't miss 50 pages of stuff in 12+ hrs. . .lol



thanks for the recap! LOL that is what it feels like right now................. Im tired.... was up late for me and up early for me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> thanks for the recap! LOL that is what it feels like right now................. Im tired.... was up late for me and up early for me.



I was either up early or up late. . .at any rate, I am still up. . .scary. . .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Thank gosh Angy shares. haha



lolrof yeppers....I know where his heart is so I am fine

(((HUGS)))


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> No...but she is workin today so she will never know...lol




aha!! So I see what you have been up to while I have been working today... 
You know I would never expect less....  and its about time you started posting as always, you know these ladies were starting to not believe me on the sharing part!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> DFF, I sure hope you didn't give in to the Algebra call. . .that would just be horrid



I did give in. Got a little done. Not nearly as much as I needed. So tomorrow will be a very long homework day.


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> lolrof yeppers....I know where his heart is so I am fine
> 
> (((HUGS)))



Yup his heart be with me hahaha


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, let me see if I got caught up correctly. . .someone correct me if I am wrong. . .its been a LOOOOONG night at work.
> 
> Randy is once again posting as his usual flirty self and in the process sending flowers to Angy/. . .
> 
> Wicker wants to know about the 4 to 8 inches thing. . .
> 
> Carrie just wants to be loved. . .
> 
> Sha is trying to organize a bunch of misfits into a trip that is supposed to be a BLAST. . .
> 
> Mr. Smee is working the weekend (as am I) so I really don't feel any sympathy. . .after all I am doing the same thing. . .
> 
> Angy is crazy busy at work on a Saturday and will NOT have time for anyone. . .
> 
> and everyone else is just trying to figure out what the heck everyone else is saying. . .
> 
> Did I come close?
> 
> Probably not, but Oh well, everyone have a WONDERFUL day. . .just got in 25 minutes ago, had a chat on the phone, answered some emails and decided to pop in here and make sure I didn't miss 50 pages of stuff in 12+ hrs. . .lol





lol...see I told u nothing had changed except for me getting flowers...lol

I am so not touching Wickers comment...will keep it to myself, heheh since Randy hasnt agreed to share me..... (give him time tho as I am sure he cant keep up....  )

Carrie IS loved...

Sha is doing an awesome job that I wouldnt even attempt

Sorry you and Smee had to work...

I WAS too busy with work..and only had time for a certain someone 


So everyone have a great rest of your afternoon as I just got home....


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup his heart be with me hahaha



Yeppers...lol...see I told you you were loved

(but news flash...I am NOT sharing his heart...only his body and his wit.....    )


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Yeppers...lol...see I told you you were loved
> 
> (but news flash...I am NOT sharing his heart...only his body and his wit.....    )



Is there a certain part of the body that I get hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Is there a certain part of the body that I get hehe



exactly what part would you care for dear   (and be careful what you wish for...lol...you just might get it)


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> exactly what part would you care for dear   (and be careful what you wish for...lol...you just might get it)



I got nothing for that come back haha


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I got nothing for that come back haha



hhahhahah Now come on Carrie you can do much better than that      

Oh well, after you see him in May you can tell me which parts you want and i will let you know if I am tired of those parts yet...he and I did discuss auctioning his time but we never discussed auctioning body parts....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> hhahhahah Now come on Carrie you can do much better than that
> 
> Oh well, after you see him in May you can tell me which parts you want and i will let you know if I am tired of those parts yet...he and I did discuss auctioning his time but we never discussed auctioning body parts....



Too funny

Just out of whittyness today. Still very tired. Algebra zonked me this am. And only 1 hour into my 8 hour shift for the evening.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Too funny
> 
> Just out of whittyness today. Still very tired. Algebra zonked me this am. And only 1 hour into my 8 hour shift for the evening.



I know the "tired" feeling , these late nights are killing me but at least I can go to bed and know I dont have to get back up until 6am....I keep forgetting Randy can have emergencies..... (poor baby) The more tired I am the sillier I become so.....lol.....ouch on 7 more hours to go...I was so happy to see 2pm today.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I know the "tired" feeling , these late nights are killing me but at least I can go to bed and know I dont have to get back up until 6am....I keep forgetting Randy can have emergencies..... (poor baby) The more tired I am the sillier I become so.....lol.....ouch on 7 more hours to go...I was so happy to see 2pm today.....



Yup Yup

I just become dumber haha. Someone else can attest to that.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Yup Yup
> 
> I just become dumber haha. Someone else can attest to that.




well sweetie..i think i am going to take a nap in a bit so I am sure this will knock me off for inactivity...I will catch up with ya later


----------



## ttester9612

Angy,   Did you break the boards?  Where is everyone?  Easter Break?  We're getting closer to May... ready to do the banana dance?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy,   Did you break the boards?  Where is everyone?  Easter Break?  We're getting closer to May... ready to do the banana dance?




Yea TT , its a trend with me I break boards, run the guys off in chat...(ahem used to ,now I am good) ya know all those kinds of fun things
and I will be glad when May gets here


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE!!


----------



## BrizMarc

Ive eaten too much chocolate  Always fun while eating it.


----------



## ttester9612

HAPPY EASTER EVERYONE

Good Hugs are a coming.....


----------



## Sha

BrizMarc said:


> Ive eaten too much chocolate  Always fun while eating it.



Feel better!  no candy here this year... 

Happy Easter!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Happy Easter everyone


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> Ive eaten too much chocolate  Always fun while eating it.



Happy Easter and we all wondered where our "Aussie " friend had disappeared to


----------



## acm563

May everyone have a Blessed Day!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Angy,   Did you break the boards?





See Teresa...I did it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Did anybody see the Easter Bunny?


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Did anybody see the Easter Bunny?



Actually saw about 3 out in my front yard this morning and 2 baby ones playing leap frog..... but as for THE Easter Bunny...nope he must be hiding


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Actually saw about 3 out in my front yard this morning and 2 baby ones playing leap frog..... but as for THE Easter Bunny...nope he must be hiding




I haven't seen him either


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> Happy Easter and we all wondered where our "Aussie " friend had disappeared to



Happy easter. Ive been busy working. Looking forward to a few days off


----------



## tawasdave

HAPPY EASTER TO ALL MY DIS FRIENDS!!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Happy Easter!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> See Teresa...I did it again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



No you didn't Angy, most of us have been at church.

Hey, Shawn,  I saw a few bunnies hopping around the Church grounds. They were so cute.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey folks, Happy Easter to ya. . .and sorry I didn't post this earlier. . .I have been working and then spending time with west coast friends and then some time on the phone. . .now I gotta go to sleep, cause I gotta work tonight. . .

Love you all. . .


----------



## cdn ears

Happy Easter everyone 



Carrieannew said:


> Is there a certain part of the body that I get hehe



Well today it may be chocolate covered!!  Will that be white, light or dark???



BrizMarc said:


> Ive eaten too much chocolate  Always fun while eating it.



One can never eat tooooo much chocolate, you must learn to pace yourself


----------



## acm563

cdn ears said:


> Happy Easter everyone
> 
> 
> 
> Well today it may be chocolate covered!!  Will that be white, light or dark???
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Chocolate covered body parts...now thats an interesting indea.....
> (ok...I know...family board,family board......)


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Chocolate covered body parts...now thats an interesting indea.....
> (ok...I know...family board,family board......)




OKay Angy...what are you doing that keeps breaking the board....is it because you keep forgetting this is a Family Board...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OKay Angy...what are you doing that keeps breaking the board....is it because you keep forgetting this is a Family Board...




lol...hey now dont blame me for comments about body parts being covered in chocolate... I just RESPONDED to that comment...lolrof    (heheh, blame late night convos with Randy...lol)

As for family board....lol...very family oriented at this moment as Marie is spending her Spring Break with me....lol


----------



## CinRell

Happy happy happy happy EASTER!!!!


----------



## stitch90210

i have been posting on other thread but was told i should stop by here and say hello
so here you go before anyone asks for my stats 39/male divorced no kids
no myspace or facebook


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> i have been posting on other thread but was told i should stop by here and say hello
> so here you go before anyone asks for my stats 39/male divorced no kids
> no myspace or facebook




Hello again Stitch So you decided to be brave and give our thread a try Glad to see you over here, the ladies enjoy seeing a new male face....


----------



## stitch90210

acm563 said:


> Hello again Stitch So you decided to be brave and give our thread a try Glad to see you over here, the ladies enjoy seeing a new male face....



acm where do u live in va anywhere near fredericksburg as the picture in your signature looks like someone i have seen in one of our clubs here is that a pic of you


----------



## mistyt

A thread to find single disney men?!  I may have found my new favorite spot on the boards!


----------



## ttester9612

stitch90210 said:


> i have been posting on other thread but was told i should stop by here and say hello
> so here you go before anyone asks for my stats 39/male divorced no kids
> no myspace or facebook





mistyt said:


> A thread to find single disney men?!  I may have found my new favorite spot on the boards!



Stitch and Misty        To the wonderful world of the Single DISBoards......


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> A thread to find single disney men?!  I may have found my new favorite spot on the boards!




Welcome Misty, yes popular thread


----------



## acm563

Good Morning all........  Going to be a cold(50's) rainy , yukky day here today!!!

Hope everyone has recoved from yesterdays chocolate! Have an AWESOME day!!!!!!


----------



## BrizMarc

acm563 said:


> Good Morning all........  Going to be a cold(50's) rainy , yukky day here today!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has recoved from yesterdays chocolate! Have an AWESOME day!!!!!!




good morning. Im not jealous about the cold weather


----------



## acm563

BrizMarc said:


> good morning. Im not jealous about the cold weather



Really now...well idk, I was planning on sending it all YOUR way Hope you have a fantastic week!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

I am really starting to be sick of this cold weather, 20 lousy degree's again this morning


----------



## cdn ears

acm563 said:


> Good Morning all........  Going to be a cold(50's) rainy , yukky day here today!!!





BrizMarc said:


> good morning. Im not jealous about the cold weather





acm563 said:


> Really now...well idk, I was planning on sending it all YOUR way Hope you have a fantastic week!!!!!



First off welcome to the newbies ,

second I'd gladly take the 50° and rain when you are still waking up to the white stuff and 12° below normal, and thanks Briz for not flaunting


----------



## acm563

A friend just sent me this picture from Maui..... Beautiful sunset......Thought I would pass it on as a reminder that warm weather IS coming and we will be basking in the sun before much longer....


(((HUGS)))


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> I am really starting to be sick of this cold weather, 20 lousy degree's again this morning



GOOD MORNING Shawn,  I'm glad to see you are awake. 

Just keep remembering May will be here before you know it.

How's Duckie? Ready for a group hug?


----------



## NJGuy3

*Happy* belated *Easter* everyone! Hope everyone had a great day.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Just to let you all know - we are not having the best weather here today either.  It is cloudy and been raining off and on and its supposed to get into the 40's tonight.


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just to let you all know - we are not having the best weather here today either.  It is cloudy and been raining off and on and its supposed to get into the 40's tonight.




Thats too cold for Florida...Brrr


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> *Happy* belated *Easter* everyone! Hope everyone had a great day.



Happy late Easter my friend. . .good to see your smiling face. . .


----------



## tawasdave

Aw geez..my heart bleeds peanut butter for all these people complaining about 40's  50's...its was 6 frikin degrees here this morning when we had a fire run..(false alarm) and suppose to get 1-3" of snow tonight...but on the lighter side....

4 days until I leave to go home!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Aw geez..my heart bleeds peanut butter for all these people complaining about 40's  50's...its was 6 frikin degrees here this morning when we had a fire run..(false alarm) and suppose to get 1-3" of snow tonight...but on the lighter side....
> 
> 4 days until I leave to go home!!!




Shouldnt that be 4 bananas     

and we cannot help it you live in ICELAND....lol  and that snow had better not be contagious


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Aw geez..my heart bleeds peanut butter for all these people complaining about 40's  50's...its was 6 frikin degrees here this morning when we had a fire run..(false alarm) and suppose to get 1-3" of snow tonight...but on the lighter side....
> 
> 4 days until I leave to go home!!!



whaaaa, whaaaa, whaaaa.  Randy, if you want warmer weather, move to a warmer climate. . .80s here again today. . .and probably tomorrow. . .YAY, time for the snowbirds to go home. . .NOW PLEASE. . .


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Just to let you all know - we are not having the best weather here today either.  It is cloudy and been raining off and on and its supposed to get into the 40's tonight.



Randy is up there dancing and just doesnt seem to think that we are going to be around freezing here...  but then again, that is night time lows and during the day will be warmer than what they are getting up there.


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Aw geez..my heart bleeds peanut butter for all these people complaining about 40's  50's...its was 6 frikin degrees here this morning when we had a fire run..(false alarm) and suppose to get 1-3" of snow tonight...but on the lighter side....
> 
> 4 days until I leave to go home!!!



just hoping it warms up for ya'lls trip.. not complaining here


----------



## CinRell

Misty the kitten in your pic is adorable!


Hi Leo!  Post more often!


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey Cindy...enjoying your day off? I miss chatting with you online today.


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Misty the kitten in your pic is adorable!
> 
> 
> Hi Leo!  Post more often!



Aww!  Thank you.  It was a stray that I found when I went on vacation a few summers ago.  I wanted to bring him home so badly!

It's nice to have such a warm welcome from all of you here!


----------



## libertybell7

Hello all


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> whaaaa, whaaaa, whaaaa.  Randy, if you want warmer weather, move to a warmer climate. . .80s here again today. . .and probably tomorrow. . .YAY, time for the snowbirds to go home. . .NOW PLEASE. . .



Yea send the snowbirds home...so maybe they will come and give me some business....


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hello all



 right back at yea.


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Hello all



Hey you...how are ya?


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey you...how are ya?




Fine and you


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> right back at yea.


----------



## connorsmom911

Emtgirljen said:


> I learned really quick that you have to be careful what you say around firefighters, because they can make anything dirty.



Know where they get it from?  Their dispatchers....


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Fine and you



Back at work...at least I get to catch up on the boards...I'll try to make it to chat tonight...tell your sweetie I sent her an e-mail...need a favour from her.

Later!


----------



## connorsmom911

Guess it's my turn to break the board today...


----------



## CinRell

Aaaw Misty that probably broke your heart. Maybe s/he belonged to someone and they just got loose.  I'm an animal rescuer and hate when I see a stray somewhere I know I can't help.

Hi shawn!


Leo... missed chatting too. Day off wasn't so fun. Niece and nephew were over and niece was in a VERY BOSSY MOOD!


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Aaaw Misty that probably broke your heart. Maybe s/he belonged to someone and they just got loose.  I'm an animal rescuer and hate when I see a stray somewhere I know I can't help.



It did, but I'm sure that s/he found a great place to live!  It was a beautiful island and I don't think I would of minded being a stay on it!  

Awwww...I'm such an animal lover.  I'd take them all if I could!


----------



## CinRell

mistyt said:


> It did, but I'm sure that s/he found a great place to live!  It was a beautiful island and I don't think I would of minded being a stay on it!
> 
> Awwww...I'm such an animal lover.  I'd take them all if I could!



YOu and me both!!! Ironically I have NO pets... work too much with those we save to be a fair pet owner right now

On dismates we chat every night after 9pm est. You should join us!


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> YOu and me both!!! Ironically I have NO pets... work too much with those we save to be a fair pet owner right now
> 
> On dismates we chat every night after 9pm est. You should join us!



I'll try my hardest to be there tonight!  Do I just click on "chat" on the homepage and put in my username?

I totally understand about being a fair pet owner.  With being a full time college student and taking on a full time job there is not enough time in my day to spend with an animal.  I'd feel neglectful!


----------



## ttester9612

This threat is dead, it's not the same as before.    Too many are not speaking and the others not sure what to say.   I have made a lot of friends on this thread and I would hate to loose any of them.

So WAKE UP people, life is to short, to not be speaking. You never know when God will call you or a DisFriend home.  Do you want your last conversation to be negative?  If this is happening now can you image what the May trip will be like and there are 20 people going now.

So if you want to party at the POP, AC or play minigolf in May,   just PM me.  But I warn you now if you don't like the company that might be there, then don't bother to join me because I what to party with friends  and not those who don't.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> This threat is dead, it's not the same as before.    Too many are not speaking and the others not sure what to say.   I have made a lot of friends on this thread and I would hate to loose any of them.
> 
> So WAKE UP people, life is to short, to not be speaking. You never know when God will call you or a DisFriend home.  Do you want your last conversation to be negative?  If this is happening now can you image what the May trip will be like and there are 20 people going now.
> 
> So if you want to party at the POP, AC or play minigolf in May,   just PM me.  But I warn you now if you don't like the company that might be there, then don't bother to join me because I what to party with friends  and not those who don't.




Well said Teresa....I know that there have been things that happened that many feel the "newbies" were not a part of there fore we do not understand but we all understand life and the issues that surround life, we understand friendships lost, misperceptions of betrayal...we have all had these issues come up in our lives and I am sure all of us have lost friendships that we wish we could go back and capture because of it... I love everyone I have "met" on the disboard and consider ALL friends. Yes, we all have different personalities and we all will not be "best buds" but we are also all adults and should never be catty or petty with anyone else. There should not be a time where we make anyone NOT feel a part of the "group" We should learn to be civil to one another. Even families fight, but that still does not mean they do not love one another.  Just like we should leave our work troubles at the door before we come in for the night we should also leave our disagreements hanging before we post anything we cant retract later. You dont have to like "me" but you should at least be "civil" are my thoughts. Yes, I am a "newbie" but I for one loved the "feeling" this board had when I started lurking back in November and I would love to see that come back again.  I have made friends in both "camps" and have heard both sides and both have valid issues but we cannot change the past but we can get past it!!!

I for one am going to WDW in May to have a blast, with or without the friends I have made and I VALUE!!!! This was planned to bring a group of wonderful people together and Sha and all those who worked so hard to do this are appreciated in my book but they need the support of ALL working TOGETHER to make this the awesome experience it can be!!!!! We have ONE thing in common if nothing else and that is our love for all things DISNEY!!!! I may be a "new" friend but I saw the awesome friendship you ppl had and it is worth saving....  
(((HUGS)))


----------



## mistyt

Uh oh...I feel as if I intruded on something now...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well said Teresa....I know that there have been things that happened that many feel the "newbies" were not a part of there fore we do not understand but we all understand life and the issues that surround life, we understand friendships lost, misperceptions of betrayal...we have all had these issues come up in our lives and I am sure all of us have lost friendships that we wish we could go back and capture because of it... I love everyone I have "met" on the disboard and consider ALL friends. Yes, we all have different personalities and we all will not be "best buds" but we are also all adults and should never be catty or petty with anyone else. There should not be a time where we make anyone NOT feel a part of the "group" We should learn to be civil to one another. Even families fight, but that still does not mean they do not love one another.  Just like we should leave our work troubles at the door before we come in for the night we should also leave our disagreements hanging before we post anything we cant retract later. You dont have to like "me" but you should at least be "civil" are my thoughts. Yes, I am a "newbie" but I for one loved the "feeling" this board had when I started lurking back in November and I would love to see that come back again.  I have made friends in both "camps" and have heard both sides and both have valid issues but we cannot change the past but we can get past it!!!
> 
> I for one am going to WDW in May to have a blast, with or without the friends I have made and I VALUE!!!! This was planned to bring a group of wonderful people together and Sha and all those who worked so hard to do this are appreciated in my book but they need the support of ALL working TOGETHER to make this the awesome experience it can be!!!!! We have ONE thing in common if nothing else and that is our love for all things DISNEY!!!! I may be a "new" friend but I saw the awesome friendship you ppl had and it is worth saving....
> (((HUGS)))



Well said yourself, Angy...if anything you and I can PART!!  

PS.. To walk the talk, I guess Randy can join us


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Uh oh...I feel as if I intruded on something now...



No sweetie not at all I know how you feel tho Its just real life and as in all families and friendships there will be issues but in the end it will work itself out....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Well said yourself, Angy...if anything you and I can PART!!
> 
> PS.. To walk the talk, I guess Randy can join us



heheheh well of course ya gotta let Randy join us...I mean "I" am not holding your hand on ToT as mine will be up in the air...ehheeheh 


and....as you know I have Marie this week and so today since it has been yukky and raining I have made her sit here and watch all the videos I have of all the rides she refuses to ride on. I MADE her ride EE last yr and she said NEVER again but she sure was saying wow that looks like so much fun after her 5th time watching the video... I will have her "hooked" on all things Disney in a short time


----------



## ttester9612

mistyt said:


> Uh oh...I feel as if I intruded on something now...



Not at all, Misty.  We need the newbies, to get us back on why this thread is here


----------



## mistyt

acm563 said:


> No sweetie not at all I know how you feel tho Its just real life and as in all families and friendships there will be issues but in the end it will work itself out....






ttester9612 said:


> Not at all, Misty.  We need the newbies, to get us back on why this thread is here



Awww...Hugs from me


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Awww...Hugs from me



TY and I too am a big animal fan but ex wasnt and had to give all my pets to friends. I bought my great niece a Pomeranian and had to keep that for a year before her MOm would let her bring it home and my sons cat stayed with me since my son couldnt take him when he moved out so I am a one cat house at the moment...and with traveling for work it will probably have to stay that way!...

So tell us more about you I noticed you were 21...but have missed anything else aside from you being an animal lover.....


(I am 44/F/living SW of Richmond)


----------



## CinRell

I think things have been fine... the hostility has really simmered down. When I first came back not long ago there was underlying outright meanness... I haven't seen snide comments/insults in a week or two... 


Am I missing something?

Also is a bit slow with Easter, I assume.. the other threads I frequent have slowed down in the past week b/c of this.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Yea send the snowbirds home...so maybe they will come and give me some business....



LOL, yes, please go give Randy the business. . .I am TIRED of working so much overtime because we are too short staffed to handle all the patients in the hospital. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

Angy  Poms are my favorite breed!!!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, yes, please go give Randy the business. . .I am TIRED of working so much overtime because we are too short staffed to handle all the patients in the hospital. . .lol



OUCH!!! Been there done that Darcy.... understaffed and overworked.... and I am sure your area is worse than some...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy  Poms are my favorite breed!!!




Hello Ms Cindy Lou Who   and yes mine as well for a tiny breed. I used to be USDA licensed and had a kennel...( The Puppys Paw) but my favorite breed back then were chows which are a very misunderstood breed.Mine were big babies and I would interview buyers just like you would interview babysitters and if they didnt meet my standards I would not sell them a dog. Too many bad owners giving Chows a bad name....
(see, even more useless info u never wanted to learn about me) lol


----------



## mistyt

acm563 said:


> TY and I too am a big animal fan but ex wasnt and had to give all my pets to friends. I bought my great niece a Pomeranian and had to keep that for a year before her MOm would let her bring it home and my sons cat stayed with me since my son couldnt take him when he moved out so I am a one cat house at the moment...and with traveling for work it will probably have to stay that way!...
> 
> So tell us more about you I noticed you were 21...but have missed anything else aside from you being an animal lover.....
> 
> 
> (I am 44/F/living SW of Richmond)



Thanks for the invite!  As you said I'm 21 and am pretty much your everyday college student.  I'm studying Public Relations.  I just moved home to finish my degree online.  In the meantime I'm hoping to work my but off for awhile to hopefully move to Florida within the next year 

Let me know if there is anything else you gals/girls would like to know!


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Thanks for the invite!  As you said I'm 21 and am pretty much your everyday college student.  I'm studying Public Relations.  I just moved home to finish my degree online.  In the meantime I'm hoping to work my but off for awhile to hopefully move to Florida within the next year
> 
> Let me know if there is anything else you gals/girls would like to know!




PR work....heheheh... great field and can be put to use in so many different fields!!! AWESOME!!!!  and yet again another fantastic goal on moving to Fl


----------



## CinRell

Misty I'm a public relations professional.. if you ever need help/advice I've been in the business about 13 years...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> This threat is dead, it's not the same as before.    Too many are not speaking and the others not sure what to say.   I have made a lot of friends on this thread and I would hate to loose any of them.
> 
> So WAKE UP people, life is to short, to not be speaking. You never know when God will call you or a DisFriend home.  Do you want your last conversation to be negative?  If this is happening now can you image what the May trip will be like and there are 20 people going now.
> 
> So if you want to party at the POP, AC or play minigolf in May,   just PM me.  But I warn you now if you don't like the company that might be there, then don't bother to join me because I what to party with friends  and not those who don't.





acm563 said:


> Well said Teresa....I know that there have been things that happened that many feel the "newbies" were not a part of there fore we do not understand but we all understand life and the issues that surround life, we understand friendships lost, misperceptions of betrayal...we have all had these issues come up in our lives and I am sure all of us have lost friendships that we wish we could go back and capture because of it... I love everyone I have "met" on the disboard and consider ALL friends. Yes, we all have different personalities and we all will not be "best buds" but we are also all adults and should never be catty or petty with anyone else. There should not be a time where we make anyone NOT feel a part of the "group" We should learn to be civil to one another. Even families fight, but that still does not mean they do not love one another.  Just like we should leave our work troubles at the door before we come in for the night we should also leave our disagreements hanging before we post anything we cant retract later. You dont have to like "me" but you should at least be "civil" are my thoughts. Yes, I am a "newbie" but I for one loved the "feeling" this board had when I started lurking back in November and I would love to see that come back again.  I have made friends in both "camps" and have heard both sides and both have valid issues but we cannot change the past but we can get past it!!!
> 
> I for one am going to WDW in May to have a blast, with or without the friends I have made and I VALUE!!!! This was planned to bring a group of wonderful people together and Sha and all those who worked so hard to do this are appreciated in my book but they need the support of ALL working TOGETHER to make this the awesome experience it can be!!!!! We have ONE thing in common if nothing else and that is our love for all things DISNEY!!!! I may be a "new" friend but I saw the awesome friendship you ppl had and it is worth saving....
> (((HUGS)))



Well said you two...unfortunately there are some who have unsubscibed to the thread and others have hit ignore to people. It wont be quite the same I am sad to say. Definitely need newbies. 

Thanks Angy. Hopefully thing will be mailed out on Friday. Mickey mailed something out last week and heard some who had gotten something. If anyone else is joining in with golf... if we dont know ahead of Wed. you will miss the added special thing in the project I am doing.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Well said you two...unfortunately there are some who have unsubscibed to the thread and others have hit ignore to people. It wont be quite the same I am sad to say. Definitely need newbies.
> 
> Thanks Angy. Hopefully thing will be mailed out on Friday. Mickey mailed something out last week and heard some who had gotten something.



Well, that is unfortunate indeed... and ty for all of the work you have put into this...May will still be a BLAST!!!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> I think things have been fine... the hostility has really simmered down. When I first came back not long ago there was underlying outright meanness... I haven't seen snide comments/insults in a week or two...
> 
> 
> Am I missing something?
> 
> Also is a bit slow with Easter, I assume.. the other threads I frequent have slowed down in the past week b/c of this.



Yea we are missing some really good people from the thread, because of the meanness...


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Misty I'm a public relations professional.. if you ever need help/advice I've been in the business about 13 years...



Thank you so much for the offer!  I'm sure that I will be PMing you from time to time with questions!  

Just another reason why I love the Dis community!  Always so helpful!


----------



## captaindavidhook

hello to the ladies out there..I am single myself and just wanted to send my regards to this thread..You enver know when you might meet some one magical on here...


----------



## CinRell

captaindavidhook said:


> hello to the ladies out there..I am single myself and just wanted to send my regards to this thread..You enver know when you might meet some one magical on here...



age? Location?



Well, Tree the meanness seems to have subsided. Hopefully people will come back!  I know one great poster who was pushed away and I hope she comes back.


Actually 2.. really hoping the person who started this thread comes back.  She was pushed away as well


----------



## acm563

captaindavidhook said:


> hello to the ladies out there..I am single myself and just wanted to send my regards to this thread..You enver know when you might meet some one magical on here...



how true...I know for certain i have.........................................
and.....


----------



## acm563

Good night all....sweet dreams and cya in the morning.....


----------



## mistyt

Goodnight to all!  Sending sweet dreams your way!


----------



## Sha

back to school this morning... Carrie, that means you too... get that algebra done!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning to EVERYONE.

I pray your day will go smoothly, but if not remember you are NOT ALONE.  




captaindavidhook said:


> hello to the ladies out there..I am single myself and just wanted to send my regards to this thread..You enver know when you might meet some one magical on here...



   To the Wonderful World of the Singles DISBOARDS..


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning, Good Morning, Good Morning to EVERYONE.
> 
> I pray your day will go smoothly, but if not remember you are NOT ALONE.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To the Wonderful World of the Singles DISBOARDS..




Good morning     and in case any of you available females do not notice it this morning a young lady is trying to find an eligible bacholrette for her Uncle so check it out.... 

I hope that everyone has a totally AWESOME Tuesday!!!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi all, I am a newbie to this thread, I am a 31/F/ Niagara Falls NY. Not sure what  else to say but hiya!


----------



## connorsmom911

Good morning, good morning!!  (insert campy viagra commercial song...aka Magic Kingdom rope drop song  )

Well, I'm still confused by all the mass exodus of this board lately, but I'm still here!!!  And I'm still single!! (36/F/Canada...just so ya know) And I'm still waiting for my Prince Charming!! Although in the meantime I'm having a GREAT time getting to know lots of new friends of both sexes on here!!  

Come on May!!  It's time for MARGARITAS baby!!! 

Welcome to all the newbies, girls and guys!!  And this is how I look at it...

"We're here for a good time...not a long time...so have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday..." (Now you're all singing it, aren't ya!?!?!)


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie to this thread, I am a 31/F/ Niagara Falls NY. Not sure what  else to say but hiya!



  Good Morning!!!! and


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> 4 days until I leave to go home!!!



Good morning babe!!!! and WooHOO only 3 more days!!!


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning!!  (insert campy viagra commercial song...aka Magic Kingdom rope drop song  )
> 
> Well, I'm still confused by all the mass exodus of this board lately, but I'm still here!!!  And I'm still single!! (36/F/Canada...just so ya know) And I'm still waiting for my Prince Charming!! Although in the meantime I'm having a GREAT time getting to know lots of new friends of both sexes on here!!
> 
> Come on May!!  It's time for MARGARITAS baby!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies, girls and guys!!  And this is how I look at it...
> 
> "We're here for a good time...not a long time...so have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday..." (Now you're all singing it, aren't ya!?!?!)






   mmmm...tequila   

and Good Morning to you as well


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!



Good Morning  and WOW!!! 2 posts in 2 days keep them coming and have a Beautiful Stress Free Day!!!!!  (did you get the car issue resolved..hope so!)


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I think things have been fine... the hostility has really simmered down. When I first came back not long ago there was underlying outright meanness... I haven't seen snide comments/insults in a week or two...



Cin, you know what was going through my mind when I read that, right?? That can easily lead to another topic somewhat similar, but I'll remain quiet...lol


----------



## NJGuy3

acm563 said:


> Good Morning  and WOW!!! 2 posts in 2 days keep them coming and have a Beautiful Stress Free Day!!!!!  (did you get the car issue resolved..hope so!)




Usually, my time to post is limited...lol 
Yes, I did get the car issue resolved...thanks.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie to this thread, I am a 31/F/ Niagara Falls NY. Not sure what  else to say but hiya!



Welcome!!  I'm in Cleveland, OH and try to get to NF often. I love it up there!   I'm officially jealous you live there


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Cin, you know what was going through my mind when I read that, right?? That can easily lead to another topic somewhat similar, but I'll remain quiet...lol



  sorry. I don't know.

Apparently I'm clueless lately and for all I know, I'm the cause of all issues. ??


----------



## NJGuy3

We just discussed it the other night.
Anyways...good morning, how was your night?...I better see online today.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> sorry. I don't know.
> 
> Apparently I'm clueless lately and for all I know, I'm the cause of all issues. ??



   CINDY!!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> :Apparently I'm clueless lately and for all I know, I'm the cause of all issues. ??



You're definetly not the cause of all issues. Maybe others would want you to think that, but it's not true. You're not a troublemaker, you're a sweetheart.


----------



## libertybell7

Good morning Dis peeps...How is everyone today?


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Good morning Dis peeps...How is everyone today?



..... .......


----------



## CinRell

Hi Shawn!  Hi Angy!

 


Leo... I really am lost today. LOL... however, liking the kissing up. Keep doing it.


----------



## NJGuy3

'Kissing up"? I'm just being honest...


----------



## libertybell7

Sorry I forgot to say hello to all of the new faces...So hello nice new people


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> ..... .......



You tired this morning Angy?


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> You tired this morning Angy?



...lol...very much so....hahah... I am sure you know all about those late night convos.....lol Tired but perfectly content.....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> ...lol...very much so....hahah... I am sure you know all about those late night convos.....lol Tired but perfectly content.....




I know that deal very well...I fell asleep sitting in a chair holding my cell phone last night... But I am perfectly content as well...


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I know that deal very well...I fell asleep sitting in a chair holding my cell phone last night... But I am perfectly content as well...



...and u will b even more content in May..... I am sure you are both really starting to get excited!


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> ...and u will b even more content in May..... I am sure you are both really starting to get excited!



Oh you know it  I'm beyond excited...It's a daily battle not to be overwhelmed by the happiness...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning     and in case any of you available females do not notice it this morning a young lady is trying to find an eligible bacholrette for her Uncle so check it out....
> 
> I hope that everyone has a totally AWESOME Tuesday!!!!!!



Who is it and how old is the uncle?


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Who is it and how old is the uncle?



   Too funny Teresa! Good Morning...


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hi all, I am a newbie to this thread, I am a 31/F/ Niagara Falls NY. Not sure what  else to say but hiya!



Hi Jade,    To the Wonderful World of Single DisBoards.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Who is it and how old is the uncle?




well I wasnt interested enough to give it a "good read" but go check it out Its in the top of the lists or was early this morning....lol


...and u can always tell her to have her uncle post over herehahah


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Good morning Dis peeps...How is everyone today?




Good Morning Shawn...


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Who is it and how old is the uncle?



interested T?? lol


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Who is it and how old is the uncle?



OK TT I just posted a reply on it to bring it to the top


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> well I wasnt interested enough to give it a "good read" but go check it out Its in the top of the lists or was early this morning....lol
> 
> 
> ...and u can always tell her to have her uncle post over herehahah



And here I thought I read all the posts this morning.  Now I will have to go back are check..


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> OK TT I just posted a reply on it to bring it to the top



Angy was it in this thread?  I when back and don't see it.  



Sha said:


> interested T?? lol



Maybe.....  Depends on his age.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> And here I thought I read all the posts this morning.  Now I will have to go back are check..



Its not on this actual thread T, its on the Disney for Adult and Solo Travels


idk if this will work or not but try this http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765349


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Its not on this actual thread T, its on the Disney for Adult and Solo Travels



For a minute there I thought I was losing my eye sight....


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Angy was it in this thread?  I when back and don't see it.
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe.....  Depends on his age.



read it and said he is 50... but niece is saying he is looking for an age of 37-48. Think we can promote you


----------



## libertybell7

Are we pimping Teresa?


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> read it and said he is 50... but niece is saying he is looking for an age of 37-48. Think we can promote you



lol...i did read one of the last posts that said he was flexible with the age thing...go for it Teresa


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Are we pimping Teresa?



Only if she wants us to


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Are we pimping Teresa?



fair play isnt it??? she has pimped Jason...


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!


  to all of the newbies


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Its not on this actual thread T, its on the Disney for Adult and Solo Travels
> 
> 
> idk if this will work or not but try this http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765349






Sha said:


> read it and said he is 50... but niece is saying he is looking for an age of 37-48. Think we can promote you



Found It.. but I'm passed his age range.  I'm 51, in fact I'll be 52 in August. What a waste.... 



libertybell7 said:


> Are we pimping Teresa?



LOL



Sha said:


> fair play isnt it??? she has pimped Jason...



LOL   - It's only fair.


----------



## libertybell7

Mornin' Charlene.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Found It.. but I'm passed his age range.  I'm 51, in fact I'll be 52 in August. What a waste....
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL   - It's only fair.



lol.....and might I just add this quote taken directly...  
"Some of the other ladies might like to know..Has he ever been married? Any children...."
Of course I wont say WHO posted that quote but


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> 
> to all of the newbies


Good morning


----------



## CinRell




----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


>


----------



## libertybell7

I'll have to dig up some flashy clothing..Oh and a hat too


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> I'll have to dig up some flashy clothing..Oh and a hat too



Make sure you post a picutre in your flashy clothes


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> I'll have to dig up some flashy clothing..Oh and a hat too



Oooh, I like that...Shawn can be our pimp!!


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Oooh, I like that...Shawn can be our pimp!!



As long as Duckie doesn't mind, I'll pimp you girls  






Huggy Bear


----------



## connorsmom911

No, I think Duckie would welcome it, well, with me at least.  Saves her buying so me so many margaritas in May!!!


----------



## CinRell

Is that your pimp name, Shawn?  "Huggy Bear"???


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> No, I think Duckie would welcome it, well, with me at least.  Saves her buying so me so many margaritas in May!!!




I thought I was covering some of that bill as well


----------



## Mrsduck101

captaindavidhook said:


> hello to the ladies out there..I am single myself and just wanted to send my regards to this thread..You enver know when you might meet some one magical on here...



 

Yes you can meet someone here. I met my soulmate


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> I thought I was covering some of that bill as well



Exactly...we'll work it out in trade when you find me a man with sexy legs like yours!!


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Is that your pimp name, Shawn?  "Huggy Bear"???




Nope..That's who the picture is Cindy..I guess I'm showing my age with that one


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Good morning, good morning!!  (insert campy viagra commercial song...aka Magic Kingdom rope drop song  )
> 
> Well, I'm still confused by all the mass exodus of this board lately, but I'm still here!!!  And I'm still single!! (36/F/Canada...just so ya know) And I'm still waiting for my Prince Charming!! Although in the meantime I'm having a GREAT time getting to know lots of new friends of both sexes on here!!
> 
> Come on May!!  It's time for MARGARITAS baby!!!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies, girls and guys!!  And this is how I look at it...
> 
> "We're here for a good time...not a long time...so have a good time, the sun can't shine everyday..." (Now you're all singing it, aren't ya!?!?!)



Margaritas!!!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lol.....and might I just add this quote taken directly...
> "Some of the other ladies might like to know..Has he ever been married? Any children...."
> Of course I wont say WHO posted that quote but




LOL....I wander who that could have been...


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Duckie


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I know that deal very well...I fell asleep sitting in a chair holding my cell phone last night... But I am perfectly content as well...



Duckie fell asleep early last night, spending money wore me out  

Yes content. Happy. In love


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Duckie fell asleep early last night, spending money wore me out
> 
> Yes content. Happy. In love



Hey Duckie....how's the new Car....


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> As long as Duckie doesn't mind, I'll pimp you girls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy Bear



Duckie is fine with it, as long as Shawn behaves


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Duckie is fine with it, as long as Shawn behaves



Who? Me?... Alway's


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> No, I think Duckie would welcome it, well, with me at least.  Saves her buying so me so many margaritas in May!!!




More because of that other bad habit I want you to quit Tracey  

And you don't have to buy me a drink for the mail favor, I'm glad I can help


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Exactly...we'll work it out in trade when you find me a man with sexy legs like yours!!



Hmm...Trying to figure out how you know what my legs look like.


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Duckie



Hi Shawn  

Duckie is tired today.....


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Duckie....how's the new Car....



Hi Teresa!
Still can't believe I bought a new car. Thank God for Daddy's discount  
I have to go install the carseat this morning and deal with the car insurance. My mom wants to go shopping but I'm tired so I don't know, maybe tomorrow. I need to go somewhere, duckie has no wine, duckie has no rum


----------



## libertybell7

So tell us about your new car


----------



## libertybell7

Oops


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> So tell us about your new car



Not sure this will work but

http://www89.forddirect.fordvehicle...hicle=3FAHP08ZX8R201942&VIN=3FAHP08ZX8R201942

Thats my car


----------



## ahoff

Well, the link did not work for me, but congrats on your new car.  

It has been pretty slow in chat, hasn't it?  Last night I went on and there was no one there.


----------



## libertybell7

ahoff said:


> Well, the link did not work for me, but congrats on your new car.
> 
> It has been pretty slow in chat, hasn't it?  Last night I went on and there was no one there.



I missed chat completly last night...Oh well


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> More because of that other bad habit I want you to quit Tracey
> 
> And you don't have to buy me a drink for the mail favor, I'm glad I can help



Yeah, yeah, yeah....put Shawn to work in his new role and that'll make it easier!!


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Well, the link did not work for me, but congrats on your new car.
> 
> It has been pretty slow in chat, hasn't it?  Last night I went on and there was no one there.



There were 5 of us there at 9p.m.  I left around 10:15. You just need to join us early.


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah....put Shawn to work in his new role and that'll make it easier!!


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


>



Not that...your role as the new pimp...sheesh, get your mind out of the gutter.  Duckie...keep your man in line!!!

What's a threesome? lol


----------



## connorsmom911

oops


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Not that...your role as the new pimp...sheesh, get your mind out of the gutter.  Duckie...keep your man in line!!!
> 
> What's a threesome? lol



Hey now...Don't be getting me in hot water with the duck...Unless...Oh nevermind


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Hey now...Don't be getting me in hot water with the duck...Unless...Oh nevermind



Now, now....family board!!


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Now, now....family board!!



Shush!


----------



## Mr Smee23

How is everyone today.  I am at home today.  Been to the gym and also cleaned house and had a nap.  So far a very good day.


----------



## Mrsduck101

ahoff said:


> Well, the link did not work for me, but congrats on your new car.
> 
> It has been pretty slow in chat, hasn't it?  Last night I went on and there was no one there.



Thanks! It's an '08 Ford Fusion, black with black leather


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Yeah, yeah, yeah....put Shawn to work in his new role and that'll make it easier!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jade,    To the Wonderful World of Single DisBoards.




Just read what was posted just today and came to the conclusion that you guys are kinda crazy.. LOVE IT!

LOL thanks for the warm welcome ttester!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hey now...Don't be getting me in hot water with the duck...Unless...Oh nevermind



Hmmmm.....


----------



## CinRell

Hi Smee! Hi Ducky!!

So what's everyone up to?? My boss just finished an interview for CNN. fun stuff.

am getting more puppy mill dogs today!


Am in great need of 





Anyone care to join??


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Hi Smee! Hi Ducky!!
> 
> So what's everyone up to?? My boss just finished an interview for CNN. fun stuff.
> 
> am getting more puppy mill dogs today!
> 
> 
> Am in great need of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to join??



Well I just realized that I forgot something I was supposed to do 2 hours ago...So I will brb


----------



## mistyt

Good afternoon to all!

Hope everyone is enjoying their day!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Hi Smee! Hi Ducky!!
> 
> So what's everyone up to?? My boss just finished an interview for CNN. fun stuff.
> 
> am getting more puppy mill dogs today!
> 
> 
> Am in great need of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to join??





libertybell7 said:


> Well I just realized that I forgot something I was supposed to do 2 hours ago...So I will brb



Did this remind you to send Duckie some wine


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Misty


----------



## ttester9612

mistyt said:


> Good afternoon to all!
> 
> Hope everyone is enjoying their day!



Hello Misty....I haven't forgotten you, I will send Jason's pic to you this evening.  

Enjoy


----------



## mistyt

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Misty



Hola!



ttester9612 said:


> Hello Misty....I haven't forgotten you, I will send Jason's pic to you this evening.
> 
> Enjoy



Sounds like a plan to me!  Hope you are having a great day!  How is the weather down there today?  It is surprisingly nice hear today!


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Did this remind you to send Duckie some wine




      

Too funny Charlene


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Mrsduck101 said:


> Yes you can meet someone here. I met my soulmate




Me, too!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Just read what was posted just today and came to the conclusion that you guys are kinda crazy.. LOVE IT!
> 
> LOL thanks for the warm welcome ttester!




That's us...welcome to the funny farm!!!


----------



## libertybell7

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Me, too!!!



Me Three!!!


----------



## CinRell

Hi Misty!!!  

It's pretty nice out here today too! Supposed to get sleet later though. Aaaah love that ohio weather


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Hi Misty!!!
> 
> It's pretty nice out here today too! Supposed to get sleet later though. Aaaah love that ohio weather



Haha, just the same as this Pennsylvania weather!  never know what we are going to get!


----------



## libertybell7

Weather Smeather...I just want warm days and green grass...This winter has been long enough already...Sticking my tongue out at stupid winter...pbbbt!


----------



## ttester9612

mistyt said:


> Hola!
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan to me!  Hope you are having a great day!  How is the weather down there today?  It is surprisingly nice hear today!



I actually went out for a walk during lunch.  The weather is great, it's in the high 50's.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hi Smee! Hi Ducky!!




Hello Smee and Duckie 




> So what's everyone up to?? My boss just finished an interview for CNN. fun stuff.
> 
> am getting more puppy mill dogs today!



Aww yay on more puppies and I have been trying to finish TAXES...arrggghhh... I finished my sons and was trying really hard to make Randy proud and get mine done but aaarrrggghhh. I HATE TAXES, always have to pay and need to download another form so frack it I am waiting to finish next week when I do not have Marie..plus I should be in a better mood next week...  




> Am in great need of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to join??




A glass of wine sounds like a plan to me


----------



## mistyt

libertybell7 said:


> Weather Smeather...I just want warm days and green grass...This winter has been long enough already...Sticking my tongue out at stupid winter...pbbbt!



I couldn't agree more!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I actually went out for a walk during lunch.  The weather is great, it's in the high 50's.



and it is supposed to be even warmer by tomorrow and in 70s again by THURSDAY!!!!


----------



## mistyt

ttester9612 said:


> I actually went out for a walk during lunch.  The weather is great, it's in the high 50's.



I'm thinking about going out for one in a bit!  It is pretty windy here, but I'll take the low 50s over the high 30s any day!


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Haha, just the same as this Pennsylvania weather!  never know what we are going to get!




YUK on PA weather...SORRY but I spend way too much time up there for business....(and ahem if you or any of your friends are looking for any part time work PM me)


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> YUK on PA weather...SORRY but I spend way too much time up there for business....(and ahem if you or any of your friends are looking for any part time work PM me)



Now that's an idea...we can send Jason and Misty down to Farmville and work for you...


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, who ordered that crappy white stuff again?!??!?!  Can barely see across the street the way it's coming down here....grrrrrrrrr!!!


----------



## mistyt

acm563 said:


> YUK on PA weather...SORRY but I spend way too much time up there for business....(and ahem if you or any of your friends are looking for any part time work PM me)



Haha I couldn't agree more on the PA weather being yucky!

What part of PA do you do business in?  I actually am in the market for a job!  



ttester9612 said:


> Now that's an idea...we can send Jason and Misty down to Farmville and work for you...



Hahahahaha!  You are so much fun! 



connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, who ordered that crappy white stuff again?!??!?!  Can barely see across the street the way it's coming down here....grrrrrrrrr!!!



YUCK!  I'll send the sun your way!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Now that's an idea...we can send Jason and Misty down to Farmville and work for you...



lol...well actually I dont have any work in Farmville, the closest is Richmond that we have any openings and LOTs in MD PA, WVA, NC, GA TN etc etchahah


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Haha I couldn't agree more on the PA weather being yucky!
> 
> What part of PA do you do business in?  I actually am in the market for a job!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I just sent you a PM with info


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lol...well actually I dont have any work in Farmville, the closest is Richmond that we have any openings and LOTs in MD PA, WVA, NC, GA TN etc etchahah



What kind of business and openings?  And where in MD?


----------



## mdhkitten

Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## CinRell

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!


----------



## mistyt

Ugh, I just got my books in the mail for my next term.  $400 on books I'll use for 10 weeks and then probably never look at again.


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, I'm confused...which sandbox am I supposed to be playing in?  Or which one am I allowed to play in for that matter?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> What kind of business and openings?  And where in MD?



lol...i just PMd u a link


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, I'm confused...which sandbox am I supposed to be playing in?  Or which one am I allowed to play in for that matter?



I was wondering that myself


----------



## acm563

mistyt said:


> Ugh, I just got my books in the mail for my next term.  $400 on books I'll use for 10 weeks and then probably never look at again.




HOw well I remember those days and most of them you cant resell because the next semester they use a new edition


----------



## CinRell

sandbox tracey??


----------



## mistyt

acm563 said:


> HOw well I remember those days and most of them you cant resell because the next semester they use a new edition



So true...so true...


----------



## libertybell7

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!



Wow welcome back..And nice to meet you  
Thank you for starting this thread...I have found my soulmate because of it...
Shawn


----------



## mdhkitten

BTW, if you're on myspace, you can add me as a friend if you'd like! I'm at www.myspace.com/mdhkitten


----------



## acm563

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!




YAY! Cindy told us you were the one who started this thread so we all had to go take a look at the "beginning" Thanks


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, I'm confused...which sandbox am I supposed to be playing in?  Or which one am I allowed to play in for that matter?



I guess you get to pick Tracey


----------



## ttester9612

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!



Welcome BACK.....  



acm563 said:


> lol...i just PMd u a link



Yes I received it.  Thx..


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Am in great need of
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone care to join??




I'll be more than happy to join you this evening. But first I have to go pick up another bottle of the homemade stuff...


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> I guess you get to pick Tracey



Why do you have to pick?? Post wherever you want!  I post on other threads on this board more than here.... there's no rules of where you can and can't post.


----------



## connorsmom911

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!



Hey there, we were all just talkin and readin bout you the other day!  Welcome back!!  Hopefully you'll find the crowd in here now is just as good as the crowd "back in the day"...maybe even better!  I'm 36, newly separated, 2 kids and heading down in May to meet some awesome people I met right here!!  Margaritas!!


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Why do you have to pick?? Post wherever you want!  I post on other threads on this board more than here.... there's no rules of where you can and can't post.



Good point! Thank's for reminding me...


----------



## CinRell

Leo grab me a bottle too pls. The drier the better.


Anyone going to chat tonight?


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> Why do you have to pick?? Post wherever you want!  I post on other threads on this board more than here.... there's no rules of where you can and can't post.



Well, I don't know about that...but thanks for the hugs!!!  See you in chat!!  And a margarita for you!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Leo grab me a bottle too pls. The drier the better.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I'll be there!


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> Leo grab me a bottle too pls. The drier the better.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I will be in chat, but not till later...and duckie...don't ask where I'll be so I don't have to tell you... 

I will bring the wine though, so do I get a break?!?!


----------



## CinRell

connorsmom911 said:


> Well, I don't know about that...but thanks for the hugs!!!  See you in chat!!  And a margarita for you!!!



I'm confused. Why do you think you have to chose which threads you can and can't post on?


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Leo grab me a bottle too pls. The drier the better.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to chat tonight?




I plan on being there...As long as I dont fall asleep first


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> I will be in chat, but not till later...and duckie...don't ask where I'll be so I don't have to tell you...
> 
> I will bring the wine though, so do I get a break?!?!



Tracey you are so going to get it!!!  

Bring a nice reisling and all will be good


----------



## mdhkitten

Riesling...............YUM! A great Moseland or Chateau St. Michele will do just fine!


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Tracey you are so going to get it!!!
> 
> Bring a nice reisling and all will be good



Well, and isn't that just what I happen to have in the fridge!!  Late harvest riesling!!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo grab me a bottle too pls. The drier the better.
> 
> 
> Anyone going to chat tonight?



I'll be more than happy to grab you a bottle. Anyone else interested?? lol
I'll be making both red and white wine this summer, should anyone care to join me in a wine tasting! lol

Cin, what happened, signed off and Yahoo and never said 'goodbye'?? How mean...


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Cin, what happened, signed off and Yahoo and never said 'goodbye'?? How mean...



Now now.. my PC is being a jerk today and you know it


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Tracey you are so going to get it!!!
> 
> Um Duckie...family board


----------



## CinRell

mdhkitten said:


> Riesling...............YUM! A great Moseland or Chateau St. Michele will do just fine!



LOL is there a reason you like that st. michele wine?


----------



## mistyt

NJGuy3 said:


> I'll be more than happy to join you this evening. But first I have to go pick up another bottle of the homemade stuff...



If it is homemade strawberry I'll take a glass  



NJGuy3 said:


> I'll be more than happy to grab you a bottle. Anyone else interested?? lol
> I'll be making both red and white wine this summer, should anyone care to join me in a wine tasting! lol
> 
> Cin, what happened, signed off and Yahoo and never said 'goodbye'?? How mean...



Stttttttrrrrrawberry please


----------



## NJGuy3

Yeah, yeah...I know. I'm just gonna have to get you a new computer then.
So, isn't it time for a new photo thread??


----------



## NJGuy3

mistyt said:


> If it is homemade strawberry I'll take a glass
> 
> 
> 
> Stttttttrrrrrawberry please



Strawberry...that's an interesting request. I'll have to make a note of that. And would you like that delivered or will you be picking it up?? lol


----------



## connorsmom911

NJGuy3 said:


> I'll be more than happy to grab you a bottle. Anyone else interested?? lol
> I'll be making both red and white wine this summer, should anyone care to join me in a wine tasting! lol
> 
> Cin, what happened, signed off and Yahoo and never said 'goodbye'?? How mean...




I have always wanted to make my own wine...it's on my "list of things to do before I die" and now that I'm single things are getting checked off that list a LOT faster.  Where are you again?  I don't believe we've met...hi!


----------



## CinRell

It is, Leo. Start one... I'll post.


Misty.. do you like arbor mist? I used to. Then I got used to dry wines and sweet gives me a headache now.


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> Mrsduck101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tracey you are so going to get it!!!
> 
> Um Duckie...family board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I just got that inside joke now...lol.  Little slow on the uptake today.  I...no, never mind...family board and all...
Click to expand...


----------



## CinRell

Since I"m POOR and can't afford disney for a while... aside from HOPEFULLY taking my mom in sept but won't be doing any meeting of anyone then.... 


How do you guys feel about a mini meet?  Like... maybe niagara falls or somewhere?  Maybe this summer or spring?


----------



## NJGuy3

connorsmom911 said:


> I have always wanted to make my own wine...it's on my "list of things to do before I die" and now that I'm single things are getting checked off that list a LOT faster.  Where are you again?  I don't believe we've met...hi!



I'm from New Jersey. Nice to meet you also.
My father and I began making our own wine last year. A friend of his tought him and he tought me. It's part of the Italian genes!! lol


----------



## mistyt

NJGuy3 said:


> Strawberry...that's an interesting request. I'll have to make a note of that. And would you like that delivered or will you be picking it up?? lol



Haha, you make it, I'll come pick it up!  

One of my mom's friends has made strawberry wine for years and I always have a tendency to favor it.



CinRell said:


> It is, Leo. Start one... I'll post.
> 
> 
> Misty.. do you like arbor mist? I used to. Then I got used to dry wines and sweet gives me a headache now.



LOL....I love arbor mist (probably because it's cheap and that's what is usually laying around in college refrigerators)!  Either that or a nice boxed wine


----------



## mdhkitten

CinRell said:


> LOL is there a reason you like that st. michele wine?




Naw, not at all!!


----------



## CinRell

mistyt said:


> LOL....I love arbor mist (probably because it's cheap and that's what is usually laying around in college refrigerators)!  Either that or a nice boxed wine



We were MEANT to be friends, you and I!! #1 cheap wine is my friend.

#2 I am a boxed wine junky.. my friends tease me. I LOVE my boxes o' wine!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Since I"m POOR and can't afford disney for a while...



My offer still stands...just waiting for you to take me up on it.


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> Since I"m POOR and can't afford disney for a while... aside from HOPEFULLY taking my mom in sept but won't be doing any meeting of anyone then....
> 
> 
> How do you guys feel about a mini meet?  Like... maybe niagara falls or somewhere?  Maybe this summer or spring?



Yep, I can do Niagara Falls, I'm only an hour and a half from there...US or Canadian side?  Oooh, if you guys are up for the Canadian side, it'd be great to replace some awful memories of that place with nicer ones...


----------



## CinRell

connorsmom911 said:


> Yep, I can do Niagara Falls, I'm only an hour and a half from there...US or Canadian side?  Oooh, if you guys are up for the Canadian side, it'd be great to replace some awful memories of that place with nicer ones...



LOL I had to do the SAME thing last year!  I was dumped at NF!!  

DEFINITELY canadian side for me. I have to get my passport!


----------



## NJGuy3

mistyt said:


> Haha, you make it, I'll come pick it up!



Sounds like a deal to me!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> My offer still stands...just waiting for you to take me up on it.



Patience, grasshopper!


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Since I"m POOR and can't afford disney for a while... aside from HOPEFULLY taking my mom in sept but won't be doing any meeting of anyone then....
> 
> 
> How do you guys feel about a mini meet?  Like... maybe niagara falls or somewhere?  Maybe this summer or spring?



Don't worry, I can't afford it for awhile either...and i'm really going through withdraw! 



CinRell said:


> We were MEANT to be friends, you and I!! #1 cheap wine is my friend.
> 
> #2 I am a boxed wine junky.. my friends tease me. I LOVE my boxes o' wine!



Hahahahaha so true!  Boxed wine is the best!  

riunite lambrusco is one of my favorites....and as far as cheap goes...it's on my list!


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> libertybell7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hah, I just got that inside joke now...lol.  Little slow on the uptake today.  I...no, never mind...family board and all...
Click to expand...


----------



## mistyt

NJGuy3 said:


> Sounds like a deal to me!



So where is Bergen Co. in Jersey?


----------



## CinRell

I still remember the commercial when they still DID wine commercials

"Do you need-ee riunite!"

I s'pose I just aged myself


Carlo rossi works for me.. althouh lately I"m a galo girl


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> I still remember the commercial when they still DID wine commercials
> 
> "Do you need-ee riunite!"
> 
> I s'pose I just aged myself
> 
> 
> Carlo rossi works for me.. althouh lately I"m a galo girl



Can't say I remember that commercial !


----------



## NJGuy3

mistyt said:


> So where is Bergen Co. in Jersey?



Are you familar with Giants Stadium? I live 5 minutes from there.


----------



## connorsmom911

CinRell said:


> LOL I had to do the SAME thing last year!  I was dumped at NF!!
> 
> DEFINITELY canadian side for me. I have to get my passport!



Ouch!  Hugs to you my friend Hence the reason I'm going in May to WDW...need to replace the memories of that place asap!!!  Couldn't stand to have Disney taken away from me. 

Are you sure you can't sneak in a few days with us???


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Since I"m POOR and can't afford disney for a while... aside from HOPEFULLY taking my mom in sept but won't be doing any meeting of anyone then....
> 
> 
> How do you guys feel about a mini meet?  Like... maybe niagara falls or somewhere?  Maybe this summer or spring?





connorsmom911 said:


> Yep, I can do Niagara Falls, I'm only an hour and a half from there...US or Canadian side?  Oooh, if you guys are up for the Canadian side, it'd be great to replace some awful memories of that place with nicer ones...





CinRell said:


> LOL I had to do the SAME thing last year!  I was dumped at NF!!
> 
> DEFINITELY canadian side for me. I have to get my passport!




I might be up for it - It is a little far for me, but I did just get my passport and want to use it - What better way to break it in a trip to meet some great people  


Well talk to you all later - leaving work now and have to pick up my girls.  See ya in Chat


----------



## CinRell

connorsmom911 said:


> Ouch!  Hugs to you my friend Hence the reason I'm going in May to WDW...need to replace the memories of that place asap!!!  Couldn't stand to have Disney taken away from me.
> 
> Are you sure you can't sneak in a few days with us???



No I have to be in salt lake city may 21-25 and the weeks up to it I'll be working 7 day weeks 10 or so hours.

I wish


yeah.. LOL ... the guy waited til after *I* paid for the room for 4 nights (I was getting the room he was getting the food).. about 15 minutes after, he broke up with me. So luckily i cancelled the remaining nights, stayed 1, then left.

needless to say he didn't hav eto pay for ANY food as I lost my appetite.

It's since been replaced with AWSOME memories but still... NF has been known to be bad luck romance wise for others as well.

I really need to replace some bad disney memories too.

MOST are still of my dad who passed while I was in college and my mom and my sis and growing up (we used to go every year)

The last 2 trips were like this.. in 2000, a guy I was seeing took me.. the day before we left he told me he met someone else but wanted to try to work it out with me. I didn't want to give up a disney trip (time before that was 94 and this was my first on site multi day visit) so tried but it was strained and pretty horrible.

The last trip was about 3 mos after my ex fiance and I broke up b/c he met someone else... he regreted it, took me to disney to work it out...


***note to self***... going to disney to "work things out" does NOT work.  Esp with men who aren't really that into or don't know Disney.


----------



## mistyt

NJGuy3 said:


> Are you familar with Giants Stadium? I live 5 minutes from there.



Hum, east rutherford area?


----------



## CinRell

DF that would be GREAT!

Talk to ya later hun!


----------



## mistyt

CinRell- Just for you


----------



## CinRell

OMG where did you find that? Is it a shirt? If so.. MUST. HAVE.!!


Work's almost done! Hope to see you guys on chat..

Esp you MDHKitten!


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> OMG where did you find that? Is it a shirt? If so.. MUST. HAVE.!!
> 
> 
> Work's almost done! Hope to see you guys on chat..
> 
> Esp you MDHKitten!



Go to www.cafepress.com and put in boxed wine.  They have all kids of awesome stuff there!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

mdhkitten said:


> Ok Cinrell, I'll try coming back again! I look forward to talking to those that I used to "back in the day", and hopefully making some new friends. I'm glad that so many have found love from me starting this thread, although unfortunatley so far it hasn't worked for me! LOL  FYI.........I'm 34, divorced, have a 3 year old daughter, and we go back to WDW for our first cruise on May 6!!! Can't wait!!!



      


BAAAAACK!!!!

      


It is SO VERY NICE to see you!


Al and I are doing great and Indy and Jules are getting married later this Spring!!!


----------



## ttester9612

NJGuy3 said:


> I'll be more than happy to grab you a bottle. Anyone else interested?? lol
> I'll be making both red and white wine this summer, should anyone care to join me in a wine tasting! lol
> 
> Cin, what happened, signed off and Yahoo and never said 'goodbye'?? How mean...





connorsmom911 said:


> Yep, I can do Niagara Falls, I'm only an hour and a half from there...US or Canadian side?  Oooh, if you guys are up for the Canadian side, it'd be great to replace some awful memories of that place with nicer ones...



Look at this I sign off for a few hours and come back to Wine and Niagara Falls. What a combination.  It's like a party is starting.


----------



## mistyt

ttester9612 said:


> Look at this I sign off for a few hours and come back to Wine and Niagara Falls. What a combination.  It's like a party is starting.



Woo hoo for parties!


----------



## mistyt

hey TT I'm still waiting for that picture


----------



## ttester9612

mistyt said:


> hey TT I'm still waiting for that picture



Jason's hogging the computer that has all our Pics...as soon as he's off i will grab the pics to send you.


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Are we pimping Teresa?





acm563 said:


> Only if she wants us to





acm563 said:


> lol...i did read one of the last posts that said he was flexible with the age thing...go for it Teresa





Sha said:


> fair play isnt it??? she has pimped Jason...



From work I couldn't see Uncle Paul's pic.  Can see it now and he is a HOTTIE.

I did send Kristin my pic.. So I've been put in the game.

Can't believe I've done it.   and it's scarey


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I live on the U.S. side of Niagara Falls, and it has been horrible romantic luck for me.   LOL. But the Canadian side is a good time no matter what!  One time I was on a first date with a guy on the CA side, we were fixed up by mutual friends... at the park, looking at the lights changing colors on the falls....

Me: wow, isn't it beautiful?
Him: yeah... oh by the way, I have an STD 
Me:  

Yeah, thats the first and last date with that big bundle of tact.

i guess it could have been worse, he could of just not told me


----------



## mistyt

ttester9612 said:


> Jason's hogging the computer that has all our Pics...as soon as he's off i will grab the pics to send you.



Hahaha...tell him that momma gots some important business to do!!!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Me: wow, isn't it beautiful?
> Him: yeah... oh by the way, I have an STD
> Me:
> 
> Yeah, thats the first and last date with that big bundle of tact.
> 
> :




     

Ulp.. I'm sorry but...


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Ulp.. I'm sorry but...



LOL I laughed out loud at her comment


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yep. That about sums up my luck with men...


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I live on the U.S. side of Niagara Falls, and it has been horrible romantic luck for me.   LOL. But the Canadian side is a good time no matter what!  One time I was on a first date with a guy on the CA side, we were fixed up by mutual friends... at the park, looking at the lights changing colors on the falls....
> 
> Me: wow, isn't it beautiful?
> Him: yeah... oh by the way, I have an STD
> Me:
> 
> Yeah, thats the first and last date with that big bundle of tact.
> 
> i guess it could have been worse, he could of just not told me



OMG...what a first date.....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> From work I couldn't see Uncle Paul's pic.  Can see it now and he is a HOTTIE.
> 
> I did send Kristin my pic.. So I've been put in the game.
> 
> Can't believe I've done it.   and it's scarey



WAY TO GO TERESA!!!! and I am so glad you took the leap and went for it, you can just never tell what the end result may be and you are a cutie so you are well in the running


----------



## mistyt

ttester9612 said:


> From work I couldn't see Uncle Paul's pic.  Can see it now and he is a HOTTIE.



He is definitely a good looking gentleman.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> WAY TO GO TERESA!!!! and I am so glad you took the leap and went for it, you can just never tell what the end result may be and you are a cutie so you are well in the running



TY again Angy....


----------



## wicker

Hello All

how is everyone doing?


----------



## BrizMarc

hi everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang, I go to sleep and the board explodes. . .too many pages to catch up on. . .anyway. . .let me recap. . .

Someone named Michelle who started this board originally is back

Lots of people like boxed wine, some want Leo's homemade wine and everyone just likes wine in general. . .lots of drunks here. . .

Teresa is putting herself "out" there for some guy who is 50. . .didn't follow up so I am glad for her, cause she is hot. . .

Leo went to dads to make some wine. . .

apparently some people left the boards some time ago because of bad blood. . .don't know them but glad that some have migrated back. . .

And apparently duckie wants a glass of wine to sooth her nerves from the day. . .Shawn, duckie and I are wine drinking in epcot and there is NOTHING you can do about it. . .I am just stealing her away. . .lol


Okay, so stop doing 10 pages or more when I am at work or sleeping. . .I can't keep up people. . .need a page limit here. . .


----------



## acm563

Busy morning here so I cant stay on...just wanted to say Good Morning to all 
(((HUGS)))


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone..

Yep Darcy you summed it just right, and thanks for the remark about being  HOT...  I think Angy and you are HOT to......I'm glad you decided to put yourself out there to... Uncle Paul doesn't know what he is getting into.... To bad Angy has Randy, she could join in to...


----------



## ahoff

ttester9612 said:


> From work I couldn't see Uncle Paul's pic.  Can see it now and he is a HOTTIE.
> 
> I did send Kristin my pic.. So I've been put in the game.
> 
> Can't believe I've done it.   and it's scarey




Well, that is what this board is for, right?
Maybe Uncle paul should be told about the gathering in May.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning all...


----------



## NJGuy3

ttester9612 said:


> Look at this I sign off for a few hours and come back to Wine and Niagara Falls. What a combination.  It's like a party is starting.



Yeah...we make the party happen. Cinrell's idea for a Niagara Falls trip and I'm providing homemade wine... 

Considering that I DJ part-time, I may as well provide the music also.


----------



## CinRell

G'morning my dear friends  

Leo you might have a hard time getting the wine into cananananada.


----------



## NJGuy3

Well then...we're just gonna have to drink elsewhere.


----------



## CinRell

A morning cup of coffee for my friends...






And no.. this doesn't look gross.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> G'morning my dear friends



Cindy...Good morning...hope you're feeling better today!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone..
> 
> Yep Darcy you summed it just right, and thanks for the remark about being  HOT...  I think Angy and you are HOT to......I'm glad you decided to put yourself out there to... Uncle Paul doesn't know what he is getting into.... To bad Angy has Randy, she could join in to...



        
and NO COMMENT!!!! but ty as well T


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Well then...we're just gonna have to drink elsewhere.



many elsewheres... There's a cantina I LOVE there and have to go everytime I go to the falls. The owner is awsome and his barmaids are great.  I discovered it one year while staying at a DIVE hotel.. it was across the street and VERY loud. A strange indian was talking to us the whole time and some college kid was puking and a fight almost broke out and I fell in love with the place.


----------



## NJGuy3

I'm game...let's go...although I never did get the personal invitation from you.


----------



## CinRell

Oh leo.. will you please please come to nf if there is a meet there?


Also.. have you ever had the tea at gf?


----------



## NJGuy3

Aww...thanks for the invite Cindy.

And, no...I don't recall ever having the tea at GF. Wanna make it a date?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> A morning cup of coffee for my friends...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no.. this doesn't look gross.




Cindy I think it takes a lot of talent to make a cup of coffee into art ! Iused to watch their challenges on tv and it definitly takes work to do this!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> And, no...I don't recall ever having the tea at GF. Wanna make it a date?


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Cindy I think it takes a lot of talent to make a cup of coffee into art ! Iused to watch their challenges on tv and it definitly takes work to do this!



isn't it cool? I'd love to go to a place that serves these coffees.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


>



I'll take that as a 'yes'. You know how much I enjoy sharing first times...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> isn't it cool? I'd love to go to a place that serves these coffees.



lol..but for me I would be thinking ohhhh its too pretty to drink and by the time it diffused it would be too cool to drink...lol


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> lol..but for me I would be thinking ohhhh its too pretty to drink and by the time it diffused it would be too cool to drink...lol



I'm the same! I have a hard time killing my beautiful easter eggs as is LOL!


Or eating my japanese leftovers in the pretty animal foil wrapping.



Leo.. I'm not gonna touch that one. LOL!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo.. I'm not gonna touch that one. LOL!



hhhmmm...any reason why not??


----------



## CinRell

I think you scared everyone, leo. teehee.

where is your photo thread by the way? *waiting*


----------



## NJGuy3

How/why did I scare everyone?? I didn't do anything wrong...Lol


----------



## CinRell

It's BEAUTIFUL out today.  Was supposed to snow but it blew over. Now it may rain later but for now it's a gorgeous sunny day!


----------



## NJGuy3

Glad to hear you're having a beautiful weather day today. It's actually the same here...was supposed to rain, but seems that the sun is coming out...temperature supposed to go up to 50 something.


----------



## libertybell7

Did you two break the board?


----------



## CoasterAddict

libertybell7 said:


> Did you two break the board?



Hm...and what sorts of activities might be vigorous enough to do *that*??


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good morning everyone


----------



## libertybell7

CoasterAddict said:


> Hm...and what sorts of activities might be vigorous enough to do *that*??


----------



## ttester9612

ahoff said:


> Well, that is what this board is for, right?
> Maybe Uncle paul should be told about the gathering in May.




Hmmmm, that's a thought.... then I wouldn't need Randy to hold my hand on TOT or EE...


----------



## libertybell7

Good morning Charlene


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Did you two break the board?



Lol...possibly!


----------



## NJGuy3

Where's Cindy go?? Did I break her too...lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hey Just looked at my ticker and we are at the under 50 day mark


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> Where's Cindy go?? Did I break her too...lol



You must have


----------



## CinRell

I'm unbreakable. You guys are randy today. And I don't mean the man's name.


Hi df!  Hi tree!  Hi CA! Hi Shawn!


Hi everyone else!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Um...No comment


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Um...No comment



darnit.


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey Cindy...I've been missin' ya.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Hey Cindy...I've been missin' ya.



No need to miss me. I've been here. Waiting for your photo thread so I can see who I"m talkin to


----------



## NJGuy3

You know what I look like, I have nothing to hide...I'm the only one who matters to you anyway. 

This is my 100th post. Congrats are in order.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You know what I look like, I have nothing to hide...I'm the only one who matters to you anyway.
> 
> This is my 100th post. Congrats are in order.



no. shame shames are in order. You need to post more!

You're the only one who matters to me!?


----------



## libertybell7

I think you scared him away Cindy...


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> I think you scared him away Cindy...



I have that affect on men.


----------



## NJGuy3

She didn't scare me away. She couldn't possibly have that affect on me.


----------



## CinRell

think Leo wants something???


----------



## NJGuy3

What do I want?? lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone..
> 
> Yep Darcy you summed it just right, and thanks for the remark about being  HOT...  I think Angy and you are HOT to......I'm glad you decided to put yourself out there to... Uncle Paul doesn't know what he is getting into.... To bad Angy has Randy, she could join in to...



Hey, ya never know. . .I mean, I love convincing people that disney is the way to go. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang, I go to sleep and STILL have to recap on the thread. . .

Okay, so. . .

Cindy invites Leo to Niagra Falls, but only wants to go to the Mexican Bar across the street from the dive hotel. . .

Shawn thinks that Leo and Cindy broke the board

Leo thinks he broke Cindy

Cindy is sitting around waiting for a photo thread to start up. . .(hey missy, you want a photo thread?  Start one yourself. . .lol)

Angy is busy at work today but the truth really is she spends entirely too much time on the phone with her guy. . .

Teresa and I are HOT apparently and out to prove that Disney is the place to be for EVERYONE. . .especially the random hot uncle. . .lol

Okay, am I caught up again?


----------



## libertybell7

That pretty much sum's it up Darcy


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> That pretty much sum's it up Darcy



I really hate working so much but gotta get my Disney play money in the bank. . .and besides, the overtime goes away when the snowbirds go back home.  Then Randy gets to work more apparently.  But this board moved REAL FAST the last few days. . .two summaries in two days. . .dang. . .


----------



## libertybell7

And now it seem's as if they left for the dive hotel.


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hey Just looked at my ticker and we are at the under 50 day mark




Speak for yourself and the others.  I have 35 days before I'm there.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sure T, rub it in. . .lol

Shawn, I am ABSOLUTELY sure they left for the dive bar. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

They are sneaky....


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> And now it seem's as if they left for the dive hotel.



I think you are correct on this one


----------



## tawasdave

I be doin the 2 day dance...yee haaa    

Sorry have not been on much all...a certain someone     ...has been taking my free time..and I love it...and I am on full blown panic mode here...Set around all month doin nuttin but let it get a couple days before vaction and they come out of the woodwork..I need this..I need that..AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...Luckily this weekend will be the big stress reliever in more ways than one...tee hee...


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> I be doin the 2 day dance...yee haaa
> 
> Sorry have not been on much all...a certain someone     ...has been taking my free time..and I love it...and I am on full blown panic mode here...Set around all month doin nuttin but let it get a couple days before vaction and they come out of the woodwork..I need this..I need that..AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...Luckily this weekend will be the big stress reliever in more ways than one...tee hee...




I am so jealous of you...Hope you have a great time...


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> I think you are correct on this one



Do you think Darcy went too?


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> Do you think Darcy went too?



Seems that way  I am beginning to feel left out


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Seems that way  I am beginning to feel left out




I didn't get the memo I guess


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya all! Thank God for Darcy's updates, this thread moves really fast!

I want to see pics of you people... It is more fun to know who you are chatting with...

Besides, who knows when other random hot uncles, or brothers, or cousins may come along, and want to see you too!


----------



## CinRell

No dive bars!  I was nomming on lunch!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I be doin the 2 day dance...yee haaa
> 
> Sorry have not been on much all...a certain someone     ...has been taking my free time..and I love it...



and so does that certain someone....lol   



> Luckily this weekend will be the big stress reliever in more ways than one...tee hee...




   No Comment 
Friday will be here before we know it!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya all! Thank God for Darcy's updates, this thread moves really fast!
> 
> I want to see pics of you people... It is more fun to know who you are chatting with...
> 
> Besides, who knows when other random hot uncles, or brothers, or cousins may come along, and want to see you too!



You can find me on www.myspace.com/tarnishedhalo111 but not looking for any hot Uncles brothers, cousins etc


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, I go to sleep and STILL have to recap on the thread. . .
> 
> Okay, so. . .
> 
> Cindy invites Leo to Niagra Falls, but only wants to go to the Mexican Bar across the street from the dive hotel. . .
> 
> Shawn thinks that Leo and Cindy broke the board
> 
> Leo thinks he broke Cindy
> 
> Cindy is sitting around waiting for a photo thread to start up. . .(hey missy, you want a photo thread?  Start one yourself. . .lol)
> 
> Angy is busy at work today but the truth really is she spends entirely too much time on the phone with her guy. . .
> 
> Teresa and I are HOT apparently and out to prove that Disney is the place to be for EVERYONE. . .especially the random hot uncle. . .lol
> 
> Okay, am I caught up again?



Uhhhmmm ...people I DO work ya know...lolrof  and while I may be spending my "free time" talking to "my guy" as you call him  I am also working here....    and trying to get ready for my weekend


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> No dive bars!  I was nomming on lunch!



Hmm...


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> No dive bars!  I was nomming on lunch!



Cindy...why you gonna hide it...it's ok to tell them about us.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I totally didn't even think about MySpace pages!!! I'm a dunce! Here is mine: http://www.myspace.com/mystery14304


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hmm...



No dive bars for me either. . .I was busy extending my May vaca by one more day. . .lol. . .(what I won't do for great airfare. . .lol)


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I want to see pics of you people... It is more fun to know who you are chatting with...



A photo thread can always be started and we can see everyone we are speaking too.
Just waiting for someone to start it... 
I'd start it, but would feel silly if not many joined it and posted pics. Well, I know of 2 people who would post...


----------



## CinRell

ok fine, Leo..


everyone.. Leo teleports from NJ to OH for lunch every day to come to a dive bar with me.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I totally didn't even think about MySpace pages!!! I'm a dunce! Here is mine: http://www.myspace.com/mystery14304



Thanks loving the background


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> ok fine, Leo..
> 
> 
> everyone.. Leo teleports from NJ to OH for lunch every day to come to a dive bar with me.



AHA!!! I KNEW it!!!
Leo is what you had for lunch~~


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> ok fine, Leo..
> 
> 
> everyone.. Leo teleports from NJ to OH for lunch every day to come to a dive bar with me.





acm563 said:


> AHA!!! I KNEW it!!!
> Leo is what you had for lunch~~


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> ok fine, Leo..
> 
> 
> everyone.. Leo teleports from NJ to OH for lunch every day to come to a dive bar with me.



Ahhh...doesn't that feel better now that the cat's out of the bag. But no need to exaggerate...actually we meet halfway.


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


>



  and on that note I am gone again..Y'all have a wonderful afternoon and if I can tear myself away from a certain someone long enough IO may cya later this evening....


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> A photo thread can always be started and we can see everyone we are speaking too.
> Just waiting for someone to start it...
> I'd start it, but would feel silly if not many joined it and posted pics.



My thought's exactly


----------



## CinRell

you all have been eating WAY too many oysters!


----------



## libertybell7

Is that what's causing it?


----------



## CinRell

it's 2:00!!!  It's Martini Time!

Pass them around


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> it's 2:00!!!  It's Martini Time!
> 
> Pass them around



MMMMMMmartinis. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> it's 2:00!!!  It's Martini Time!
> 
> Pass them around



Sounds good to me...but I think a few Long Island Iced Teas should do the trick. Oh wait...that's Saturday night!


----------



## CinRell

Let's pretend it's saturday then, Leo!


----------



## NJGuy3

Ok, sounds like a plan. So, who's joining me on Saturday night while I DJ?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> you all have been eating WAY too many oysters!



or Olivia's conch chowder. .. it's fun to check in on the fun and debauchery in this thread every so often. it's good to see lively banter holding form around here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok, sounds like a plan. So, who's joining me on Saturday night while I DJ?



I would, but the flight is WAY too expensive. . .lol.  I guess I will just have to join you in spirit. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> or Olivia's conch chowder. .. it's fun to check in on the fun and debauchery in this thread every so often. it's good to see lively banter holding form around here.



Debauchery?  Debauchery?  That stuff NEVER happens around here. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> or Olivia's conch chowder. .. it's fun to check in on the fun and debauchery in this thread every so often. it's good to see lively banter holding form around here.



Hi there!!!

Does olivia's conch chowder have the same naughty results as folks here who are obviously into the oysters today? LOL!


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> or Olivia's conch chowder. .. it's fun to check in on the fun and debauchery in this thread every so often. it's good to see lively banter holding form around here.



Hey BV, Long time no see! 5 days left for you


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Hi there!!!
> 
> Does olivia's conch chowder have the same naughty results as folks here who are obviously into the oysters today? LOL!



Hey Cin.. I don't know actually, but I think WDW might be required to dilute the recipe for liability reasons. I'd give it a try when I arrive on Monday (WOOHOO!!!), but as I'm going solo, I think I'll play it safe and order the crab cakes .


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Hey BV, Long time no see! 5 days left for you



Hey Shawn.. wish I could join you guys for the May trip, but I got cast in a show that conflicts, so CG and maybe a couple others around here will have an off site dismeet in the Boston area.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Hey Shawn.. wish I could join you guys for the May trip, but I got cast in a show that conflicts, so CG and maybe a couple others around here will have an off site dismeet in the Boston area.



Well at least your going in five days...awesome!


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> I would, but the flight is WAY too expensive. . .lol.  I guess I will just have to join you in spirit. . .



Thanks Darcy...that's very nice of you to say. I'll keep that in mind.


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Well at least your going in five days...awesome!



can't wait. work's been busy lately. I've earned this.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> can't wait. work's been busy lately. I've earned this.




Rock on man!!


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Hey Cin.. I don't know actually, but I think WDW might be required to dilute the recipe for liability reasons. I'd give it a try when I arrive on Monday (WOOHOO!!!), but as I'm going solo, I think I'll play it safe and order the crab cakes .



Ooooh I'm jealous!


And will have to remember to try that soup next time I go


----------



## R.S.Winters

Stupid question - is this thread a newer version of the Do Male Disney Fanatics Really Exist? Or is this more to do with single men dropping in and saying hi in hope of meeting someone?
Does that make sense or am I talking garbage as usual?! Lol.
I just wondered why there are two threads thats all!!

Dx


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> Stupid question - is this thread a newer version of the Do Male Disney Fanatics Really Exist? Or is this more to do with single men dropping in and saying hi in hope of meeting someone?
> Does that make sense or am I talking garbage as usual?! Lol.
> I just wondered why there are two threads thats all!!
> 
> Dx



The "part 1" of this thread started 2 1/2 (?)... or so years ago.. I think....

it went through some changes ... but basically is still a place for single men AND women or people just looking to make new friends post.

Male Disney Fanatics doesn't seem to be so much for single people ...

You'll find many on here aren't single either.. either met here, are in new relationships, or are on the verge of being single again.

WELCOME!  Please join us often


We are also on chat at dismates every night after 9!


----------



## CinRell

I LOVE murphy and dawson!!! (And I"m irish too!)

Is Dawson a goldendoodle?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Ooooh I'm jealous!
> 
> 
> And will have to remember to try that soup next time I go



 kidding aside, the conch chowder IS excellent. 

as for its...um.. medicinal qualities, you'll have to let us know if it ranks up there with raw oysters or dark chocolate.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Oh ok *looks like knows what going on* makes sense now... lol

Well i guess I better introduce myself...
I should start out by saying I am a guy interested in guys... *shock horror a gay guy who likes Disney!!*
I am 22, from London, UK. Currently residing just outside Toronto, Ontario.
Been to three of the five Disney Resorts around the world.
Worked for Disney in the UK.
Disneyland Resort Paris AP holder.
Basically, I'm a fanatic thru and thru lol...

Dan x


----------



## R.S.Winters

Yes Dawson is a golden doodle lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> Oh ok *looks like knows what going on* makes sense now... lol
> 
> Well i guess I better introduce myself...
> I should start out by saying I am a guy interested in guys... *shock horror a gay guy who likes Disney!!*
> I am 22, from London, UK. Currently residing just outside Toronto, Ontario.
> Been to three of the five Disney Resorts around the world.
> Worked for Disney in the UK.
> Disneyland Resort Paris AP holder.
> Basically, I'm a fanatic thru and thru lol...
> 
> Dan x



Welcome Dan. . .don't try to catch up on this board. . .it takes WAY too long. . .just jump in and play. . .we have a lot of fun here. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Coolio.
I am quite mad, so I'm sure nothing will make sense to me as usual anyway, but I will make it seem asthough I know what's going on down to the finest detail... Just you wait and see... *evil laugh* mwhahahaha ...
Lmao

Dx


----------



## CinRell

Oooh I do dog rescue, Dan.  I LOVE DOODLES!!!

How fun you've been to so many of the parks.. which did you like best? And what did you do as work at disney UK?

How long have you been a canoodle-ian? (canadian... you'll find I have all kinds of fun names for Canada. I LOVE it there!)

WELCOME and post often!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Dan,

Just jump in whenever you feel like it.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Oh my goodness everyones so friendly lol 
I have been in Canada since November last yr... still a newbie lol.
On the parks thing, I adore all the parks, all for individual reasons.
... Trust me, don;t get me started on this one - I could go on all day haha
I pretty much live Disney thru and thru lol.

On the dog thing, to be honest I'm not a dog person, and the doodle is still a pup and is driving me nuts lol. Shame on me I know!! lol

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> Oh ok *looks like knows what going on* makes sense now... lol
> 
> Well i guess I better introduce myself...
> I should start out by saying I am a guy interested in guys... *shock horror a gay guy who likes Disney!!*
> I am 22, from London, UK. Currently residing just outside Toronto, Ontario.
> Been to three of the five Disney Resorts around the world.
> Worked for Disney in the UK.
> Disneyland Resort Paris AP holder.
> Basically, I'm a fanatic thru and thru lol...
> 
> Dan x



Hiya Dan, I am Tracy! Nice to meet ya!  I had no idea there were any gay guys who love Disney.. you are a one of a kind!    Just kidding! Welcome to the crazy thread! Don't blink too often, it moves fast!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi Tracy! *sarcasm* I know! OMG I am just so totally one of a kind! My life long mission will be to track down all other gay Disney fans and make them aware there are others too!!!...
I mean when have u ever seen a gay guy the parks....

Anyway I'm sure this thread will be fun. I've had a crap week and need some light entertainment lol 

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

And sometimes the board dies off real quick...Where did you go Cindy, Tracy...


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> Oh my goodness everyones so friendly lol
> I have been in Canada since November last yr... still a newbie lol.
> On the parks thing, I adore all the parks, all for individual reasons.
> ... Trust me, don;t get me started on this one - I could go on all day haha
> I pretty much live Disney thru and thru lol.
> 
> On the dog thing, to be honest I'm not a dog person, and the doodle is still a pup and is driving me nuts lol. Shame on me I know!! lol
> 
> Dx



Doodles are HYPER.  You aren't thinking of giving him up are you? SEND HIM TO ME bwahaha!

Your cat is cute too. I do dog rescue but am a cat person through and through.


----------



## R.S.Winters

*gets out binoculars...*
Oo oo! I see them! Lol!!

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> Doodles are HYPER.  You aren't thinking of giving him up are you? SEND HIM TO ME bwahaha!
> 
> Your cat is cute too. I do dog rescue but am a cat person through and through.



yes i'm a cat person too. and no, i don't think we r giving him up lol.

Dx


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi Tracy! *sarcasm* I know! OMG I am just so totally one of a kind! My life long mission will be to track down all other gay Disney fans and make them aware there are others too!!!...
> I mean when have u ever seen a gay guy the parks....
> 
> Anyway I'm sure this thread will be fun. I've had a crap week and need some light entertainment lol
> 
> Dx



You could even have days there... and could wear red... to let others know... what an idea!

We're too smart. They should hire us.


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> You could even have days there... and could wear red... to let others know... what an idea!
> 
> We're too smart. They should hire us.


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> You could even have days there... and could wear red... to let others know... what an idea!
> 
> We're too smart. They should hire us.




He is already hired Cindy


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> He is already hired Cindy



Then *I* should be hired, darnit. *stomping her angry foot*


----------



## R.S.Winters

Now now ladies  setle down
haha



Dx


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Then *I* should be hired, darnit. *stomping her angry foot*



Dont hurt yourself


----------



## R.S.Winters

i stomped my foot at Xmas one yr when I was kid. My foot hurt for days haha


----------



## acm563

Geesh get busy for a couple of hours and the board explodes with posts 

so......to those I have never seen before. 

Cindy..temper tantrums....lol....is that brought on by the wine or the martinis or your "lunch" didnt agree with you???   

Hi LB...dont think I said that earlier....


if I get a chance and am not otherwise occupied by Randy   I MAY get into chat later this evening......

TT and Darcy, let me know what you find out about Uncle Paul  

and last but definitly not least....
Hi Babe and YAY    two more days!!!!


----------



## CinRell

woohoo!  2 days til bow chicka bow bow for angy!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi to acm... I'm new on this thread woo lol


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> woohoo!  2 days til bow chicka bow bow for angy!




Hi Angy, Lucky you!


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi to acm... I'm new on this thread woo lol




Hello and you will love the zaniness of this board It is all that each of us contributes to make the "whole" as entertaining as it is...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> woohoo!  2 days til bow chicka bow bow for angy!



YAY!!!!



libertybell7 said:


> Hi Angy, Lucky you!



Hang in there Shawn May will be here before we know it as well.... and I DO undertstand!!!


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> YAY!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Hang in there Shawn May will be here before we know it as well.... and I DO undertstand!!!



It's getting closer everyday


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> bow chicka bow bow



Hey Cindy...isn't that what you and I do when we get together during our lunchtime?


----------



## R.S.Winters

hey hey slow down i'm new haha 
so who's going where and when?
i NEED to know! lol
I have to know everything i tells ya!!! lol

Dx


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Hey Cindy...isn't that what you and I do when we get together during our lunchtime?



no. we drink drinky drink drink at dive bars after you teleport to Ohio.


----------



## mistyt

Just saying hi to ya'll!  Hope you are all having a great day so far!


----------



## R.S.Winters

mistyt said:


> Just saying hi to ya'll!  Hope you are all having a great day so far!



back at u!


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> It's getting closer everyday



Time has a way of working like that  

sorry shawn, just me being a stinker


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> hey hey slow down i'm new haha
> so who's going where and when?
> i NEED to know! lol
> I have to know everything i tells ya!!! lol
> 
> Dx



YAY!! I've found the male version of ME!  Easily lost and confused yet always nosey!

LOVE IT!


----------



## R.S.Winters

CinRell said:


> YAY!! I've found the male version of ME!  Easily lost and confused yet always nosey!
> 
> LOVE IT!



hahaha   

yes, i am nosey, always have been, always will be lol


----------



## libertybell7

Hi misty


----------



## disneyfanx3

R.S.Winters said:


> hey hey slow down i'm new haha
> so who's going where and when?
> i NEED to know! lol
> I have to know everything i tells ya!!! lol
> 
> Dx



We need Darcy to a recap


----------



## libertybell7

Dan you need to look at everyones "ticker" to see who's going and when


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> no. we drink drinky drink drink at dive bars after you teleport to Ohio.



And after the drinky, drink, drink...it's bow chicka bow bow.  Are you that drunk and can't even remember??


----------



## R.S.Winters

but not everyone has one...
plus it's nicer if people can actually talk instead of assume u have a brain...

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

Ok I'll tell you,
I am going down to wdw in may to meet up with someone that's very special to me, Jill and I met on this board and are seeing face to face for the first time on may15th.


----------



## R.S.Winters

aw, see that makes it sound so much sweeter and nicer 
how romantic.
by the way my birthday is may 14th....
just thot i'd slip that in hahaha

Dx


----------



## mistyt

Where is my darling TT at?  I've been waiting for a very special e-mail from her this morning


----------



## libertybell7

mistyt said:


> Where is my darling TT at?  I've been waiting for a very special e-mail from her this morning



Did you get stood up on the picture deal?


----------



## CinRell

Misty I could hook ya up with my coworker instead. I showed him your pic and he thinks you're purrty as a pocket protector!


----------



## mistyt

libertybell7 said:


> Did you get stood up on the picture deal?



So far...I'm still waiting for them


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> Misty I could hook ya up with my coworker instead. I showed him your pic and he thinks you're purrty as a pocket protector!



   

You are too much Cin!  Thanks for always looking out for your girl!


----------



## R.S.Winters

random thought:
my "A" key on my keypad is getting rubbed off - its no longer an "A" - it's a "/" haha

OK, I'll leave now  ... no wonder I'm still single hahaha

Dx


----------



## buena vista

R.S.Winters said:


> hahaha
> 
> yes, i am nosey, always have been, always will be lol



I'm heading down on 3/31 for a week at OKW, a.k.a. Conch Flats, Population: friendly. Planning on some playtime in the parks, golf, swimming, jellyrolls, fab dinners...just basic R&R with some active fun mixed in. I plan to start every morning with a mimosa and just let Disney take care of the rest.


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> random thought:
> my "A" key on my keypad is getting rubbed off - its no longer an "A" - it's a "/" haha
> 
> OK, I'll leave now  ... no wonder I'm still single hahaha
> 
> Dx



My best friend's A key came OFF.. so everytime she hits A she has to PRESS It hard and gets a mini ZAP.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> I'm heading down on 3/31 for a week at OKW, a.k.a. Conch Flats, Population: friendly. Planning on some playtime in the parks, golf, swimming, jellyrolls, fab dinners...just basic R&R with some active fun mixed in. I plan to start every morning with a mimosa and just let Disney take care of the rest.



WANT!


----------



## mistyt

buena vista said:


> I'm heading down on 3/31 for a week at OKW, a.k.a. Conch Flats, Population: friendly. Planning on some playtime in the parks, golf, swimming, jellyrolls, fab dinners...just basic R&R with some active fun mixed in. I plan to start every morning with a mimosa and just let Disney take care of the rest.



Take me with


----------



## libertybell7

Now look what you did bv


----------



## R.S.Winters

Sounds cool. Chillin at Disney. What could be better...


----------



## mistyt

For that certain someone who has been complaining to me about it...I'm putting up more Disney pics on my myspace page.


----------



## CinRell

LOL who's complaining to you? Mean person. And what's your myspace?


----------



## R.S.Winters

*sings* someday my prince will come...
ho hum


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> WANT!





mistyt said:


> Take me with





libertybell7 said:


> Now look what you did bv



I know!!.. and stupid me, I forgot the words to "eenie meenie miney mo..." The day will come when I will be at WDW with my special someone and I'll look forward to that... and still have that morning mimosa .


----------



## mistyt

CinRell said:


> LOL who's complaining to you? Mean person. And what's your myspace?



myspace.com/bite_my_bottom_lip


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> I know!!.. and stupid me, I forgot the words to "eenie meenie miney mo..."



Catch a tiger by his toe. If he hollars let him go....



R.S., I'm with ya, hun!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am here. . .let me see if I can recap this thing again. . .

Again, Angy is waaaay too busy at work and just pops in now and then to say Hi. . .(but we all know she is just getting way too excited cause her man is coming to see her in 2 days)

A new guy named Dan has joined our ranks. . .welcome

Cindy and Leo are STILL trying to figure out what it is they actually do when they teleport to see each other. . .someday they may get that story straight. . .lol

BV is headed to the world in 5 days for some R&R 

Conch Chowder is apparently as much as an aphrodesiac as raw oysters and dark chocolate. . .

Did I miss anything?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Catch a tiger by his toe. If he hollars let him go....
> 
> 
> 
> R.S., I'm with ya, hun!



 quick wit. that's a very good thing.


----------



## mistyt

buena vista said:


> I know!!.. and stupid me, I forgot the words to "eenie meenie miney mo..." The day will come when I will be at WDW with my special someone and I'll look forward to that... and still have that morning mimosa .



Or you could just take me and Cin and have two special someones with you!


----------



## CinRell

Darcy.. our story on lunch is not staying straight because HE is .. how do I say this on a family board?  Over Oystered today while *I* am PMSing and breaking out.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> quick wit. that's a very good thing.



Why thank you


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Darcy.. our story on lunch is not staying straight because HE is .. how do I say this on a family board?  Over Oystered today while *I* am PMSing and breaking out.



ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

More randomness from me....
Anyone for cake? Audrey here is baking one in a Garfirld pan... woo Garfield cake for me tonight lol
I think she felt bad cos I cooked her spaghetti and meatballs last night lol.

Dx


----------



## CoasterAddict

Ok, trying to catch up here...if I'm reading between the lines correctly I see two new couples...are there more?


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Ok, trying to catch up here...if I'm reading between the lines correctly I see two new couples...are there more?



You Do?  . . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

don't look at me to work it out haha.
2 new couples, 10 new couples, what do i know...
wait, nobody DID ask me. damn.


----------



## CinRell

CoasterAddict said:


> Ok, trying to catch up here...if I'm reading between the lines correctly I see two new couples...are there more?



I wanna see! I wanna see!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> I wanna see! I wanna see!



See now that was what I was thinking. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

YAY work day is DONE!  Hope to see you all on Chat tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!

And if Leo comes back... do NOT feed him oysters, please.


----------



## mistyt

Beer and wings with the girls tonight!  Anyone want to join?!


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> YAY work day is DONE!  Hope to see you all on Chat tonight!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> And if Leo comes back... do NOT feed him oysters, please.




Um...I already gave him mine...sorry


----------



## R.S.Winters

on the beer and wings, sounds good, except im in ontario lol


----------



## mistyt

R.S.Winters said:


> on the beer and wings, sounds good, except im in ontario lol



LOL, maybe next time then!


----------



## libertybell7

damn! Beer and wings who could ever not want that


----------



## R.S.Winters

guess i will have last nights meatballs, followed by audrey's garfield cake lol

by the way - I met this Aladdin in EPCOT... kinda cute don't u think? lol


----------



## libertybell7

I gotta jet home as well, hope to see you all in chat tonight.
Dan do you know abouy the chat?


----------



## R.S.Winters

i saw it mentioned yes...
9pm EST right?
I will try to be there!

Safe drive home 
Dx


----------



## libertybell7

Ok man see you there. Later


----------



## buena vista

mistyt said:


> Or you could just take me and Cin and have two special someones with you!



congratulations.. this is one of those very rare occasions when I'm at a loss for words 

hugs back


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Darcy.. our story on lunch is not staying straight because HE is .. how do I say this on a family board?  Over Oystered today while *I* am PMSing and breaking out.





nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .



Ditto!! LOL!!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Ok, trying to catch up here...if I'm reading between the lines correctly I see two new couples...are there more?



CG my dear, it's good to see on the boards once again! (yes, I know, my fault) but from what I can see, it's still a target-rich environment for your double entendres.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Darcy.. our story on lunch is not staying straight because HE is .. how do I say this on a family board?  Over Oystered today while *I* am PMSing and breaking out.



... So....that explains the temper tantrum earlier and Leos comments as well...lol...


----------



## mistyt

buena vista said:


> congratulations.. this is one of those very rare occasions when I'm at a loss for words
> 
> hugs back



LOL what can I say.  I tend to do that to people!


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> CG my dear, it's good to see on the boards once again! (yes, I know, my fault) but from what I can see, it's still a target-rich environment for your double entendres.




Ah yes the queen of the double entendres


----------



## libertybell7

R.S.Winters said:


> guess i will have last nights meatballs, followed by audrey's garfield cake lol
> 
> by the way - I met this Aladdin in EPCOT... kinda cute don't u think? lol



Damn she's hot!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I need to make more time during my day for reading/posting...

I totally crush on Aladdin too Dan.. hot hot hot!!!

I want some wings and beer... although since I live right outside Buffalo, misty should bring her friends here to have them.  Nowhere like here for beer and wings... even the bars are open until 4 a.m. in the city!

Sounds like Leo and Cin had one heck of a lunch today!!! I always thought oysters looked a little something like... oh.. never mind.. family board  

Old Key West and mimosas sound like my heaven right now... are you like the random uncle? Take us with you!!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG people I go away for a few hours and now I had to go through 9 pages.. you all have been busy.  



buena vista said:


> or Olivia's conch chowder. .. it's fun to check in on the fun and debauchery in this thread every so often. it's good to see lively banter holding form around here.



Hey BV,,, wb....where have you been hiding?   



R.S.Winters said:


> Oh ok *looks like knows what going on* makes sense now... lol
> 
> Well i guess I better introduce myself...
> I should start out by saying I am a guy interested in guys... *shock horror a gay guy who likes Disney!!*
> I am 22, from London, UK. Currently residing just outside Toronto, Ontario.
> Been to three of the five Disney Resorts around the world.
> Worked for Disney in the UK.
> Disneyland Resort Paris AP holder.
> Basically, I'm a fanatic thru and thru lol...
> 
> Dan x



Dan,    to the Wonderful World of the Singles DisThread....yes we are crazy but we have LOTS of FUN.... 



mistyt said:


> Where is my darling TT at?  I've been waiting for a very special e-mail from her this morning



Stop your complaining. I just sent you 2 emails with lots of Jason pictures.  I can send you more if you want.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thanks! I hope to meet Prince Charming lol...
*sings* someday my prince will come.... haha - ok so me singing is totally not a good thing haha
Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

And yea, that Aladdin was really hot  he was really funny too. We were in a party of 7, and we all had our pics taken with the two of them. Every person that went up, being all Brits, he kept asking us if were from Hertfordshire or if we knew it at all! lol. I'm guessing it was the only place in the UK the CM knew besides London lol. Apparently he and Jasmine had been to Hertfordshire just last week *wink wink* lol

Dx


----------



## CoasterAddict

CinRell said:


> I wanna see! I wanna see!


Not me. I'm a do-er, not a watcher.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> CG my dear, it's good to see on the boards once again! (yes, I know, my fault) but from what I can see, it's still a target-rich environment for your double entendres.



I'm sure I have *no* idea what you're talking about.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Is the chat not working tonight?
How do I log in?
Says guest not available or something...


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Is the chat not working tonight?
> How do I log in?
> Says guest not available or something...



I havent beent here yet tonight but enter a user name in the top chat box and it should take you there


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Misty I could hook ya up with my coworker instead. I showed him your pic and he thinks you're purrty as a pocket protector!



Too funny Cindy.


----------



## NJGuy3

mistyt said:


> For that certain someone who has been complaining to me about it...I'm putting up more Disney pics on my myspace page.



And who would we be speaking of here?


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> My thought's exactly



Only if you're gonna show your sexy legs!!


----------



## connorsmom911

disneyfanx3 said:


> We need Darcy to a recap



Yes, I vote we have Darcy do a daily recap so we can all keep up...


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Hey BV,,, wb....where have you been hiding?



Hey TT! Thanks for the welcome back. I've been busy.. long story, but we've been down a few key people and I haven't had as much free time. I'm nearing my WDW vacation and just checked back in. It's good to see so many familiar faces and some fun new ones.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Old Key West and mimosas sound like my heaven right now... are you like the random uncle? Take us with you!!



I think I have two stowaways as it is, but the more the merrier .


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> AHA!!! I KNEW it!!!
> Leo is what you had for lunch~~



omg this made me spit out my drink lol


----------



## mjperry

Greetings I'm Michael from South,Ms. m 31 single also a big WDW fan. 
If you like im camguy440 on myspace camguy202 on yahoo


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> My thought's exactly



Shush!


----------



## connorsmom911

Oh, and  Dan...I'm from Kitchener!  I'll give you a heads up when us canucks have a mini-meet again at Square One in Mississauga. 

Looks like Niagara Falls for a summer meet will work really well on here now with how many newbies are in that vicinity!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> And sometimes the board dies off real quick...Where did you go Cindy, Tracy...



Notice he didn't say duckie  

Oh yeah that's because he just listened to the duck talk while she was drinking margaritas  
Sorry about that


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Ok I'll tell you,
> I am going down to wdw in may to meet up with someone that's very special to me, Jill and I met on this board and are seeing face to face for the first time on may15th.


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I gotta jet home as well, hope to see you all in chat tonight.
> Dan do you know about the chat?



uh huh tried to go home. How did that go?


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> omg this made me spit out my drink lol



...i could say something but I wont...family board...ehheehehh

and geesh I hope it wasnt rum


----------



## acm563

Just got off the phone...going to bed ...good night all and sweet dreams

1 more day closer to paradise.............................


----------



## nurse.darcy

A daily recap?  Sometimes it has to happen on an hourly basis. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all you east coasters and everyone in between. . .yeah, I am up way too early this morning. . .couldn't sleep.

Ah well, hope you all have a great day!


----------



## acm563

mjperry said:


> Greetings I'm Michael from South,Ms. m 31 single also a big WDW fan.
> If you like im camguy440 on myspace camguy202 on yahoo



Good morning Michael....


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all you east coasters and everyone in between. . .yeah, I am up way too early this morning. . .couldn't sleep.
> 
> Ah well, hope you all have a great day!





 Good Morniing Darcy!!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all you east coasters and everyone in between. . .yeah, I am up way too early this morning. . .couldn't sleep.
> 
> Ah well, hope you all have a great day!



Morning Darcy! Having never been to Las Vegas (incredible huh?) I'm wondering if your insomnia has anything to do with your town being "on" 24/7? I hope you get to catch up on your zzz's sometime today.

btw, do people still do the banana dance here??  4 days and counting...


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> uh huh tried to go home. How did that go?



Well I kept driving and you kept talking and before I knew it I was home...And you were still talking... 


Good Morning everyone


----------



## acm563

YAY!!! Only today  to get thru  then my  will be getting in his  and  to Fl. The  is done and the bags are almost packed. We are both  for joy and can hardly wait.
  

So lets wish Randy a safe drive and a "be safe"  

(((HUGS)))


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good Morning all my Disboard buddies!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> btw, do people still do the banana dance here??  4 days and counting...




YAY BV   Sun and fun!!!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> YAY!!! Only today  to get thru  then my  will be getting in his  and  to Fl. The  is done and the bags are almost packed. We are both  for joy and can hardly wait.
> 
> 
> So lets wish Randy a safe drive and a "be safe"
> 
> (((HUGS)))




Now THAT is the best use of emoticons I've ever seen!  No need for one of Darcy's outstanding recaps for this one.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Now THAT is the best use of emoticons I've ever seen!  No need for one of Darcy's outstanding recaps for this one.



lol....too much time on my hands this morning...lol....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It was definitely clever though! lol  Too much time because all the  is done? I give you two   for that!

OK, my attempt at it was really lame... but I tried!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Morning Darcy! Having never been to Las Vegas (incredible huh?) I'm wondering if your insomnia has anything to do with your town being "on" 24/7? I hope you get to catch up on your zzz's sometime today.
> 
> btw, do people still do the banana dance here??  4 days and counting...



Not really. . .its more because I am a registered nurse and work 12 hr night shifts. . .so being awake at night is normal for me. . .(hmmmm, I wonder how this is gonna work out in May. . .)


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It was definitely clever though! lol  Too much time because all the  is done? I give you two   for that!
> 
> OK, my attempt at it was really lame... but I tried!



lol....np...just wanted to do something a little different for Randy..... I teased him when we first started talking and told him I was "generic" then later changed it to unique....so I had to prove it...lol


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol....np...just wanted to do something a little different for Randy..... I teased him when we first started talking and told him I was "generic" then later changed it to unique....so I had to prove it...lol



"You ARE unique.. just like everybody else" 

sorry, stole that from despair.com, but I love it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Now THAT is the best use of emoticons I've ever seen!  No need for one of Darcy's outstanding recaps for this one.



Gotta agree. . .very clever Angy. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Not really. . .its more because I am a registered nurse and work 12 hr night shifts. . .so being awake at night is normal for me. . .(hmmmm, I wonder how this is gonna work out in May. . .)



Judging from the little I know of this group, I think it'll be more of an asset than a liability come May


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> "You ARE unique.. just like everybody else"
> 
> sorry, stole that from despair.com, but I love it.




which is the whole reason I chose the word "generic"..lol....Now how many ppl do you know that would say they were "generic"lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Judging from the little I know of this group, I think it'll be more of an asset than a liability come May



LOL. . .you are probably right. . .but WDW is not like DLR.  At DLR the sidewalks stay out until midnight MOST of the time.  That does not hold at the World.  And the truth is, I do gotta catch some zzzzz's at some time during the trip. . .lol  Maybe I'll have to nap in the afternoon. . .ya know, kind of like a 2 year old. . .roflmao. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. . .you are probably right. . .but WDW is not like DLR.  At DLR the sidewalks stay out until midnight MOST of the time.  That does not hold at the World.  And the truth is, I do gotta catch some zzzzz's at some time during the trip. . .lol  Maybe I'll have to nap in the afternoon. . .ya know, kind of like a 2 year old. . .roflmao. . .



Hey Darcy, u just hit DTD until 2 am like G and I always do then back to the resort for a 2 am swim and by then you are ready to go to sleep Of course with us we are always back up by 7am....so TOTALLY exhausted by the time vacation is over with when I take him...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hey Darcy, u just hit DTD until 2 am like G and I always do then back to the resort for a 2 am swim and by then you are ready to go to sleep Of course with us we are always back up by 7am....so TOTALLY exhausted by the time vacation is over with when I take him...lol



Angy, 4 to 6 hours of sleep about sums up my normal life. . .that is why I said I would take a nap like a 2 year old. . .that would probably be enough for me. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning people.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning people.



Good morning Leo. . .did you sleep well?


----------



## NJGuy3

Yeah...for the most part. I wouldn't mind another few hours...lol


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING EVERYONE....

If your going to Disney in MAY, then you are part of the COOL GROUP whose ready to PARTY!!!....



mjperry said:


> Greetings I'm Michael from South,Ms. m 31 single also a big WDW fan.
> If you like im camguy440 on myspace camguy202 on yahoo



MJ.....you found us.......  to the Wonderful World of the Singles DISThread......




buena vista said:


> Morning Darcy! Having never been to Las Vegas (incredible huh?) I'm wondering if your insomnia has anything to do with your town being "on" 24/7? I hope you get to catch up on your zzz's sometime today.
> 
> btw, do people still do the banana dance here??  4 days and counting...



BV, it's ok to still do the  dance....it just gets me more excited to do the  dance to..34 more days until I'm there.   BTW do you still deliver Starbucks to me? If so, I need another cup....TY


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah...for the most part. I wouldn't mind another few hours...lol



I hear ya there. . .woke up at 4 a.m.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Chatty Group - 

There are like three new pages for me to read and catch up on (need a recap) I don't have time to read them  all right now.  Maybe when I get to work


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Chatty Group -
> 
> There are like three new pages for me to read and catch up on (need a recap) I don't have time to read them  all right now.  Maybe when I get to work



No recap right now. . .I am going to go to the gym first. . .afterward, I may do a recap but ya know. . .if ya all move to fast for me, I may have trouble. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> So lets wish Randy a safe drive and a "be safe"
> 
> (((HUGS)))




Awwwwwwwww, now wasn't that nice...is it any wonder I am  .. until I leave and   until    my  ..  so I have to   and a little  ...so if I am not on much ya all have a great week...hopefully my   will be better by tomorrow...so   I will say howdy to     for ya all...Now while I am gone...play nice...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Not quite as cute as your princess, but passable Randy. . .

You two have fun this weekend. . .


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwww, now wasn't that nice...is it any wonder I am  .. until I leave and   until    my  ..  so I have to   and a little  ...so if I am not on much ya all have a great week...hopefully my   will be better by tomorrow...so   I will say howdy to     for ya all...Now while I am gone...play nice...





    perfect example of why I wuvs ya babe...


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> BV, it's ok to still do the  dance....it just gets me more excited to do the  dance to..34 more days until I'm there.   BTW do you still deliver Starbucks to me? If so, I need another cup....TY



Sorry, TT.. I can only manage a virtual latte for now


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all  
Welcome to Michael!  
Have a great day everyone!

Dx


----------



## CinRell

mjperry said:


> Greetings I'm Michael from South,Ms. m 31 single also a big WDW fan.
> If you like im camguy440 on myspace camguy202 on yahoo


----------



## CinRell

Hello my beautiful friends.


Sorry if I was ugly last night or hurt anyone's feelings.



Love you all...


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Hello my beautiful friends.
> 
> Sorry if I was ugly last night or hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> Love you all...



No injuries here.


----------



## libertybell7

hey cin


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Hello my beautiful friends.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I was ugly last night or hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all...



You were being open & honest...I feel that the right people will appreciate and respect that. Some just may not realize it immediately.
Just remember, I totally know where you're coming from...


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> hey cin



Hello, friend!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You were being open & honest...I feel that the right people will appreciate and respect that. Some just may not realize it immediately.
> Just remember, I totally know where you're coming from...



Hi BV and thank you

Leo... yes you know where I"m coming from b/c I was speaking for you on part of it.

OK NEW TOPIC as I would prefer this dropped. I apologized. End o' story.

Like my new peg avatar??


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo... yes you know where I"m coming from b/c I was speaking for you on part of it.


Thanks



CinRell said:


> Like my new peg avatar??



It's cute...but the pic of you is cuter...


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Hi BV and thank you
> 
> Leo... yes you know where I"m coming from b/c I was speaking for you on part of it.
> 
> OK NEW TOPIC as I would prefer this dropped. I apologized. End o' story.
> 
> Like my new peg avatar??



adorable.. from your days in the dog and pony follies?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> It's cute...but the pic of you is cuter...



Aw thanks ... but would rather not have my face up there anymore. LOL!



BV.. you got it.



How do you guys multi quote??


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Aw thanks ... but would rather not have my face up there anymore. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> BV.. you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys multi quote??



to the right of the "quote" button


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Sorry, TT.. I can only manage a virtual latte for now



See this is why I missed you....the virtual will work........thanks......


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwww, now wasn't that nice...is it any wonder I am  .. until I leave and   until    my  ..  so I have to   and a little  ...so if I am not on much ya all have a great week...hopefully my   will be better by tomorrow...so   I will say howdy to     for ya all...Now while I am gone...play nice...



Nice use!!!!! 


Hope y'all have a great time!


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> to the right of the "quote" button



I feel smart now *beaming*

and bv am I losing my mind or did you change your avatar too??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Hi BV and thank you
> 
> Leo... yes you know where I"m coming from b/c I was speaking for you on part of it.
> 
> OK NEW TOPIC as I would prefer this dropped. I apologized. End o' story.
> 
> Like my new peg avatar??



Looks like i missed something last night!! Thats all good though, don't need to know!!!... I looooove your new avatar!!!


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Aw thanks ... but would rather not have my face up there anymore. LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> BV.. you got it.
> 
> 
> 
> How do you guys multi quote??




No hiding from us Cindy


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING Shawn....


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> See this is why I missed you....the virtual will work........thanks......



You're welcome TT

Mimosas (or straight champagne for hardy souls) are on the menu for next week.


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> No hiding from us Cindy


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I feel smart now *beaming*
> 
> and bv am I losing my mind or did you change your avatar too??



You're sharp alright . Went with the tropical me in honor of my upcoming FL trip.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


>



 LOL!


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> GOOD MORNING Shawn....




Hi tt


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi tt



did you see my post this morning that if your going in MAY then you part of the COOL GROUP.....that includes EVERYONE......


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> ...i could say something but I wont...family board...ehheehehh
> 
> and geesh I hope it wasnt rum



Spitting out rum is a crime. Just step away from the rum


----------



## libertybell7

I have now tt, no worries


----------



## CinRell

ttester9612 said:


> did you see my post this morning that if your going in MAY then you part of the COOL GROUP.....that includes EVERYONE......


----------



## libertybell7

Dont worrie cindy you are the coolest


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You're sharp alright . Went with the tropical me in honor of my upcoming FL trip.



That is so funny, reminds me of two pics of me I noticed this morning....

Me this past Saturday:





Notice the skin color.... It has been a long winter!!!


And me at WDW in August:






I saw these this morning and thought, "Wow, I need to go tanning!!!!!"


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Well I kept driving and you kept talking and before I knew it I was home...And you were still talking...
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone



Where's that frying pan  

Tequila. It was the tequila and you know it


----------



## CinRell

jaded you're so pretty!  

And from your more recent pic it looks like we have the same hair color


no worries. I'm pastey irish white right now too


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Haha my haircolor changes every couple of months...lol different shades of brown, black, and red... 
My hair does the funniest thing though.. it lightens on its own!!! One strand at a time!!!

 

darn grays


----------



## CinRell

I'm singing my bored song today


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Hello my beautiful friends.
> 
> 
> Sorry if I was ugly last night or hurt anyone's feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> Love you all...



Aw Cin


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I'm singing my bored song today




Hahaha!!I love the Muppets!!!


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> I'm singing my bored song today





Thank's Cindy.... That will be stuck in my head all day


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's Cindy.... That will be stuck in my head all day



manna manna.


----------



## libertybell7

do do de do do


----------



## disneyfanx3

I wish I was bored today and could hang out here more - but I actually have work to do


----------



## libertybell7

Click the song Charlene, it will help with your day


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> manna manna.



 

a classic.. funny, for some reason that hippy dude with the solo moments reminds me of Snoopy dancin' on Schroeder's piano.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's Cindy.... That will be stuck in my head all day



Shawn. . .you clicked on it. . .lol. . .


----------



## tawasdave

libertybell7 said:


> do do de do do



Ok..who is spreadin the do do?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, just got back from the gym and shopping and decided to do a recap since there are nearly 4 pages since I have been gone. . .

Lets see. . .

Randy and Angy are sickeningly in love. . .that much is obvious but their use of emoticons has reached a new high. . .

Cindy doesn't want to show her face. . .I guess that's all right but we still love her anyway and think her face is beautiful. . .never hide girl. . .you stood up for yourself. . .that is all. . .

Charlene is working herself to death and really needs a job that affords her the luxury to keep up so I don't have to do these silly recaps. . .(even though I have fun doing them)

Cindy is bored. . .but that's okay because I am here to entertain now. . .

I worked out really hard and my muscles are tired. . .but my brain is wide awake wondering what other mischief I can get into today. . .

BV (who's first name escapes me at the moment) is apparently a good looking guy (read:  Hot). . .as evidenced by the new avatar in his profile. . .

Oh and Duckie (jill) insists that Shawn drank too much tequila last night. . .but at least he managed to get home and show up for chat. . .(by the way, I am really looking forward to meeting you two in May. . .)

Oh yeah, one more thing. . .Apparently all the cool kids are going to the world in may. . .however, I know for a fact that some really cool kids are not going to make it then. . .darn it. . .at least it doesn't make them less cool. . .we shall have to have a toast to those who cant join us. . .

Did I manage it all?


----------



## libertybell7

All good except that it was Jill(duckie) who drank all the tequila...

Can't wait to meet you darcy


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just got back from the gym and shopping and decided to do a recap since there are nearly 4 pages since I have been gone. . .
> 
> Lets see. . .
> 
> Randy and Angy are sickeningly in love. . .that much is obvious but their use of emoticons has reached a new high. . .
> 
> Cindy doesn't want to show her face. . .I guess that's all right but we still love her anyway and think her face is beautiful. . .never hide girl. . .you stood up for yourself. . .that is all. . .
> 
> Charlene is working herself to death and really needs a job that affords her the luxury to keep up so I don't have to do these silly recaps. . .(even though I have fun doing them)
> 
> Cindy is bored. . .but that's okay because I am here to entertain now. . .
> 
> I worked out really hard and my muscles are tired. . .but my brain is wide awake wondering what other mischief I can get into today. . .
> 
> BV (who's first name escapes me at the moment) is apparently a good looking guy (read:  Hot). . .as evidenced by the new avatar in his profile. . .
> 
> Oh and Duckie (jill) insists that Shawn drank too much tequila last night. . .but at least he managed to get home and show up for chat. . .(by the way, I am really looking forward to meeting you two in May. . .)
> 
> Oh yeah, one more thing. . .Apparently all the cool kids are going to the world in may. . .however, I know for a fact that some really cool kids are not going to make it then. . .darn it. . .at least it doesn't make them less cool. . .we shall have to have a toast to those who cant join us. . .
> 
> Did I manage it all?






 Darcy

you have a great talent for updating 

I noticed BV's hotness as well ::sizzle sizzle::

There are definitely some really crazy for each other couples on here... it gives me a mixture of awwww and gag feeling  j/k it is super cute!


And Cin.. I don't know what happened but from what I know of you, I think you are a beautiful person.  


OK time for me to hit the gym... my leg is not getting any stronger sitting on my butt on the computer!


----------



## CinRell

Fine fine here's my pic






 darcy  

Love your updates

and jaded.. *hugs* thanks ..

Y'all are gonna make me CRY!


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just got back from the gym and shopping and decided to do a recap since there are nearly 4 pages since I have been gone. . .
> 
> Lets see. . .
> 
> Randy and Angy are sickeningly in love. . .that much is obvious but their use of emoticons has reached a new high. . .
> 
> Cindy doesn't want to show her face. . .I guess that's all right but we still love her anyway and think her face is beautiful. . .never hide girl. . .you stood up for yourself. . .that is all. . .
> 
> Charlene is working herself to death and really needs a job that affords her the luxury to keep up so I don't have to do these silly recaps. . .(even though I have fun doing them)
> 
> Cindy is bored. . .but that's okay because I am here to entertain now. . .
> 
> I worked out really hard and my muscles are tired. . .but my brain is wide awake wondering what other mischief I can get into today. . .
> 
> BV (who's first name escapes me at the moment) is apparently a good looking guy (read:  Hot). . .as evidenced by the new avatar in his profile. . .
> 
> Oh and Duckie (jill) insists that Shawn drank too much tequila last night. . .but at least he managed to get home and show up for chat. . .(by the way, I am really looking forward to meeting you two in May. . .)
> 
> Oh yeah, one more thing. . .Apparently all the cool kids are going to the world in may. . .however, I know for a fact that some really cool kids are not going to make it then. . .darn it. . .at least it doesn't make them less cool. . .we shall have to have a toast to those who cant join us. . .
> 
> Did I manage it all?



um, well and Shawn is spreadin do do...but ya thats about it....lol


----------



## buena vista

Darcy and JadedBeauty, you're very sweet, thank you.   

Like my other friends from the north, I feel embarrassed to admit that I am currently pasty-faced from a long New England winter

but that'll soon change.


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> um, well and Shawn is spreadin do do...but ya thats about it....lol



Randy, I see enough dodo at work that I don't talk about it when having fun. . .and Shawn, sorry. . .I misinterpreted Jill's comments. . .of course as a woman, I just assumed it was you being the bad one. . .lol

Cindy, its okay to cry, but just remember, nothing is more important than how you feel about yourself. . .NOTHING.  You are a beautiful person. . .I could see (cyber see since I have never actually met you) that you were. . .be proud of who you are girl and flaunt your stuff. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy and JadedBeauty, you're very sweet, thank you.
> 
> Like my other friends from the north, I feel embarrassed to admit that I am currently pasty-faced from a long New England winter
> 
> but that'll soon change.



Heading in to the local tanning salon soon to grab a tan before May. . .I am Irish and butt white. . .I do get a nice tan in the summer but winters in Las Vegas are a lot colder than winters in Palm Desert and my tan has faded and I look pasty white. . .gotta fix that soon. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Cindy, its okay to cry, but just remember, nothing is more important than how you feel about yourself. . .NOTHING.  You are a beautiful person. . .I could see (cyber see since I have never actually met you) that you were. . .be proud of who you are girl and flaunt your stuff. . .



Based on what I know of Cindy (which I'll admit isn't a lot at this point), I can only say "here, here" to what Darcy just said.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .eventually today I am going to have to go take a nap. . .maybe an hour or so from now. . .PROMISE ME that you will keep your chatter to a minimum. . .its hard enough to sleep without worring how many pages I am going to have to recap. . .hehehe. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .eventually today I am going to have to go take a nap. . .maybe an hour or so from now. . .PROMISE ME that you will keep your chatter to a minimum. . .its hard enough to sleep without worring how many pages I am going to have to recap. . .hehehe. . .



I am not sure that will be possible..because...I think I just noticed some one on line again...


----------



## ahoff

Hey, thanks for the recaps, Darcy!  Cannot always keep up with the posts from work.  Which is only a few hours from being over.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Hey, thanks for the recaps, Darcy!  Cannot always keep up with the posts from work.  Which is only a few hours from being over.



As long as you realize that I poke fun at people during my recaps, then its all good. . .I do them for fun and probably do not cover everything, but still have a good time. . .


----------



## CinRell

now now.. I feel like:






the cat being my ego.. LOL


Careful or I might get


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> I am not sure that will be possible..because...I think I just noticed some one on line again...



jeez you two. . .ya only have a few more hours left. . .get a room for god's sake. . .oh wait, you already did. . .lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I am not sure that will be possible..because...I think I just noticed some one on line again...



Whoever could that be.....lol.....  

and ahem babe...did you read in one of the posts above something along the lines of lovestruck ppl being gaggy...yukky...   They must have been talking about Shawn and Jill


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> jeez you two. . .ya only have a few more hours left. . .get a room for god's sake. . .oh wait, you already did. . .lol



we will be..tyvm...SOON....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Whoever could that be.....lol.....
> 
> and ahem babe...did you read in one of the posts above something along the lines of lovestruck ppl being gaggy...yukky...   They must have been talking about Shawn and Jill





Hey now!


----------



## acm563

Hello Cindy Lou Who!!!!


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Hey now!



      lol...well...i thought u 2 resembled the love struck remark


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, Jill and Shawn are luv struck, but they are not as drippy sweet as you two. . .lol. . .which by the way, is jealousy (I want to be love struck) talking on my part. . .and in no way reflects how I feel about either of you. . .lol.

For Cindy. . .

Every day is so wonderful 
And suddenly, i saw debris 
Now and then, I get insecure 
From all the pain, I'm so ashamed 

I am beautiful no matter what they say 
Words can't bring me down 
I am beautiful in every single way 
Yes, words can't bring me down 
So don't you bring me down today 

To all your friends, you're delirious 
So consumed in all your doom 
Trying hard to fill the emptiness 
The piece is gone left the puzzle undone 
That's the way it is 

You are beautiful no matter what they say 
Words can't bring you down 
You are beautiful in every single way 
Yes, words can't bring you down 
Don't you bring me down today... 

No matter what we do 
(no matter what we do) 
No matter what they say 
(no matter what they say) 
When the sun is shining through 
Then the clouds won't stay 


And everywhere we go 
(everywhere we go) 
The sun won't always shine 
(sun won't always shine) 
But tomorrow will find a way 
All the other times 

'cause we are beautiful no matter what they say 
Yes, words won't bring us down, oh no 
We are beautiful in every single way 
Yes, words can't bring us down 
Don't you bring me down today 

Don't you bring me down today 
Don't you bring me down today 

This song and these lyrics are for you today. . .smile girl. . .ya got friends. . .


----------



## libertybell7

That was clearly aimed at you two, Considering what cin said yesterday about bow chika chika bow bow


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, Jill and Shawn are luv struck, but they are not as drippy sweet as you two. . .lol. . .which by the way, is jealousy (I want to be love struck) talking on my part. . .and in no way reflects how I feel about either of you. . .lol.







libertybell7 said:


> That was clearly aimed at you two, Considering what cin said yesterday about bow chika chika bow bow



hey now..no fair Randy and I have kept our conversations private for the most part so dont even go there...lol....


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> That was clearly aimed at you two, Considering what cin said yesterday about bow chika chika bow bow



Yeah, because you and jill could not possibly be drippy sweet in any way Shawn. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

Darcy      

Thank you! I love you!


HI ANGY!!!


And Darcy... some hotty west coaster was interested in gettin to know you more in chat!  And there's a hotty bahston guy (bv) who is single....

You're goa-jus. You'll find a prince no problem-o. In fact, you have every right to be PICKY


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> hey now..no fair Randy and I have kept our conversations private for the most part so dont even go there...lol....



Ok I'll hush  


Darcy that was very sweet,It almost made me   But only almost


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Darcy
> 
> Thank you! I love you!
> 
> 
> HI ANGY!!!
> 
> 
> And Darcy... some hotty west coaster was interested in gettin to know you more in chat!  And there's a hotty bahston guy (bv) who is single....
> 
> You're goa-jus. You'll find a prince no problem-o. In fact, you have every right to be PICKY




Hey, how would you know I am picky. . .did I say that to you in a drunken yahoo text?. . .lol, just kidding sweetie. . .yeah, I sort of caught the tail end of the west coaster dude, but have NO CLUE who he is. . .and BV is just a hottie. . .that's all I can say. . .

and love you too girlie. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Ok I'll hush
> 
> 
> Darcy that was very sweet,It almost made me   But only almost



Oh pulleeeeesseee. . .you already know I am stealing your girl away for some fun. . .and you are just going to have to keep up if you want to join in. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay people, I only have a few more minutes before nap time. . .after all, I do have to go take care of people tonight and should be in top shape for that. . .entertain me. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh pulleeeeesseee. . .you already know I am stealing your girl away for some fun. . .and you are just going to have to keep up if you want to join in. . .



Well then I guess I better hold on to her real tight


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay people, I only have a few more minutes before nap time. . .after all, I do have to go take care of people tonight and should be in top shape for that. . .entertain me. . .



Enjoy your nap. I wouldn't mind a nap myself with all the b.s. I've been dealing with here at work and other places...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Well then I guess I better hold on to her real tight



I am not going to corrupt her or anything. . .if anything she may be able to corrupt me!. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Enjoy your nap. I wouldn't mind a nap myself with all the b.s. I've been dealing with here at work and other places...



Thanks Leo, hopefully I can get some sleep before work. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not going to corrupt her or anything. . .if anything she may be able to corrupt me!. . .lol




If it involves duckie and I you will be corrupted


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay people, I only have a few more minutes before nap time. . .after all, I do have to go take care of people tonight and should be in top shape for that. . .entertain me. . .



Darcy's Limerick

Our friend Darcy is a very good nurse
But lack of sleep is an occupational curse
So catch up on zzzs
and later as you please
Recap this thread, chapter and verse


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> If it involves duckie and I you will be corrupted



Apparently this old chick is in trouble. . .Shawn and Jill have every intention of corrupting her. . .oh my gawd. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Well done bv.


----------



## acm563

As we  we are sending out  to Cindy Lou Who and  as to why she would think we no longer   her.  We hope that Shawn and Jill will continue to fly high and always be  
BV will be enoying his time at  Some of us will continue to meet here in  while Randy and I are        
but that of course is  and we would hate to make any of you  from embarassment ....
So Darcy please keep everyone  while we are gone with your witty recaps and everyone keep their  dispositions . 
It wont be long  before May will be here and Randy and I can make you all   in person....  will be here soon but until then stay sweet and have an awesome weekend without me....lol  
(so see I can be mushy with yall too)


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Darcy's Limerick
> 
> Our friend Darcy is a very good nurse
> But lack of sleep is an occupational curse
> So catch up on zzzs
> and later as you please
> Recap this thread, chapter and verse



Awe, that is just awesome. . .Tom made me a limerick. . .and Tom, I like the island pic better. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Apparently this old chick is in trouble. . .Shawn and Jill have every intention of corrupting her. . .oh my gawd. . .



 You'll love it


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, that is just awesome. . .Tom made me a limerick. . .and Tom, I like the island pic better. . .


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> while Randy and I are



Great job again Angy.. Cindy, note the next time you want to say "bow chicka bow bow", you can just use these -


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Great job again Angy.. Cindy, note the next time you want to say "bow chicka bow bow", you can just use these -



lmaorof... I like chigga wigga bowbow better....lol... it sums it up so much better than these icons ever could....


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, how would you know I am picky. . .did I say that to you in a drunken yahoo text?. . .lol, just kidding sweetie. . .yeah, I sort of caught the tail end of the west coaster dude, but have NO CLUE who he is. . .and BV is just a hottie. . .that's all I can say. . .
> 
> and love you too girlie. . .



I didn't but every woman deserves to be picky...


----------



## ttester9612

Darcy, again thanks for the recap.. I always look for this because there's to many pages to read through.

You forgot one: 
      On Friday, The Uncle will be on the boards to allow the ladies to ask questions, unfortunately I have to work, but TT will ask questions on both our behalf and will provide me a recap.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just got back from the gym and shopping and decided to do a recap since there are nearly 4 pages since I have been gone. . .
> 
> Lets see. . .
> 
> Randy and Angy are sickeningly in love. . .that much is obvious but their use of emoticons has reached a new high. . .
> 
> Cindy doesn't want to show her face. . .I guess that's all right but we still love her anyway and think her face is beautiful. . .never hide girl. . .you stood up for yourself. . .that is all. . .
> 
> Charlene is working herself to death and really needs a job that affords her the luxury to keep up so I don't have to do these silly recaps. . .(even though I have fun doing them)
> 
> Cindy is bored. . .but that's okay because I am here to entertain now. . .
> 
> I worked out really hard and my muscles are tired. . .but my brain is wide awake wondering what other mischief I can get into today. . .
> 
> BV (who's first name escapes me at the moment) is apparently a good looking guy (read:  Hot). . .as evidenced by the new avatar in his profile. . .
> 
> Oh and Duckie (jill) insists that Shawn drank too much tequila last night. . .but at least he managed to get home and show up for chat. . .(by the way, I am really looking forward to meeting you two in May. . .)
> 
> Oh yeah, one more thing. . .Apparently all the cool kids are going to the world in may. . .however, I know for a fact that some really cool kids are not going to make it then. . .darn it. . .at least it doesn't make them less cool. . .we shall have to have a toast to those who cant join us. . .
> 
> Did I manage it all?


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> lmaorof... I like chigga wigga bowbow better....lol... it sums it up so much better than these icons ever could....




Backround music for you all

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7enLvzlUN4


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, that is just awesome. . .Tom made me a limerick. . .and Tom, I like the island pic better. . .



Awwww..I think yall embarassed him by telling him what a hottie he was so he had to change it to.....lol...a dog???


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Enjoy your nap. I wouldn't mind a nap myself with all the b.s. I've been dealing with here at work and other places...



Other places??


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> You'll love it



Shawn, that is what I am afraid of. . .lol


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Backround music for you all
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7enLvzlUN4




lol...and you talk about ME being sappy.... but thanks Shawn


----------



## disneyfanx3

Thanks for the recap Darcey - Wow it seems there are so many pages for me to catch up on - but now I can  as I have completed my work for the day

Thanks to everyone for all the    you make my day and   to everyone  - I   you all and just think you are great.


Randy and Angy have a safe trip and don't do too much of this   save some for May


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Shawn, that is what I am afraid of. . .lol



Don't be afraid...May is going to be so awesome


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


>



lol, I made a guy blush. . .dang I am good. . .


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> ....save some for May




...NO COMMENT       
(but ty...lol)


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> I didn't but every woman deserves to be picky...



Awe, so you just figured me out. . .gotta love how we have a connection. . .very good. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy, again thanks for the recap.. I always look for this because there's to many pages to read through.
> 
> You forgot one:
> On Friday, The Uncle will be on the boards to allow the ladies to ask questions, unfortunately I have to work, but TT will ask questions on both our behalf and will provide me a recap.



Oh, yeah, I did forget that one. . .sorry. . .and you are welcome for the recap. . .lol. Even if it is tongue in cheek. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Awwww..I think yall embarassed him by telling him what a hottie he was so he had to change it to.....lol...a dog???



I don't believe it embarrassed him one bit. . .he's been having a bit too much fun with the Avatar today. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I don't believe it embarrassed him one bit. . .he's been having a bit too much fun with the Avatar today. . .lol



little of both, but Darcy's on point, it's more the latter 

and I happen to think my dog is a cutie, so


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Don't be afraid...May is going to be so awesome



I know, and I am not afraid, I am just teasing you all. . .I just really can't wait to meet those I spend so frigging much time talking to. . .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> little of both, but Darcy's on point, it's more the latter
> 
> and I happen to think my dog is a cutie, so



lol...ur dog IS a cutie....lol...just a play on words...men...dogs....


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> little of both, but Darcy's on point, it's more the latter
> 
> and I happen to think my dog is a cutie, so



I think my cat is bigger than your dog. . .lol. . .


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...ur dog IS a cutie....lol...just a play on words...men...dogs....



 sorry, I just got it. lol

I'm usually faster than that.. must be needing a nap myself. or starbucks.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> I know, and I am not afraid, I am just teasing you all. . .I just really can't wait to meet those I spend so frigging much time talking to. . .




I hear you on that one  Plus I get to meet the girl of my dreams


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I think my cat is bigger than your dog. . .lol. . .



LOL.. if your cat's a Puma!.. Might be the lighting or the angle, but Cleo's a 75 lb. former racing greyhound .


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy, again thanks for the recap.. I always look for this because there's to many pages to read through.
> 
> You forgot one:
> On Friday, The Uncle will be on the boards to allow the ladies to ask questions, unfortunately I have to work, but TT will ask questions on both our behalf and will provide me a recap.



...and T I want a full recap on Uncle Paul when I get back and I think Uncle needs to be on webcam IMO...lol....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and T I want a full recap on Uncle Paul when I get back and I think Uncle needs to be on webcam IMO...lol....



Webcom...wish I had one.. 

I'm going to see if can get him to join us in May.  Darcy won't you like that....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Webcom...wish I had one..
> 
> I'm going to see if can get him to join us in May.  Darcy won't you like that....



OMG TT you are asking for trouble...I have seen pics of Uncle Paul and if he shows up in May every single woman from this board is going to be descending on Pop Century trying to snag him.....


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> sorry, I just got it. lol
> 
> I'm usually faster than that.. must be needing a nap myself. or starbucks.



I have a virtual latte I can give you   Now where did that latte go to..hmmmm.....oh yea, sorry I already drank it.


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> OMG TT you are asking for trouble...I have seen pics of Uncle Paul and if he shows up in May every single woman from this board is going to be descending on Pop Century trying to snag him.....



As you would say, Angy.....if he's hooked on me, then why should I be jealous, he's eyes won't roam.. ..but if they do, then it wasn't meant to be...


----------



## CinRell

Getting 2 older Pekes and a mommy pom and her puppy tomorrow!

    

Pom mom and baby are from "hell hole" .. BAD BAD miller.. trying to get more dogs from him if he'll let us.

Lots of little projects... that we


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> As you would say, Angy.....if he's hooked on me, then why should I be jealous, he's eyes won't roam.. ..but if they do, then it wasn't meant to be...




EXACTLY!!!!!  Which is why I have no issues with sharing Randy!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Getting 2 older Pekes and a mommy pom and her puppy tomorrow!
> 
> 
> 
> Pom mom and baby are from "hell hole" .. BAD BAD miller.. trying to get more dogs from him if he'll let us.
> 
> Lots of little projects... that we




Awww send me the Pom Cindy.... I miss Little Miss since Marie took her home


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I hear you on that one  Plus I get to meet the girl of my dreams



I am just excited to be in the midst of such wonderful disney love and magic. . .this is awesome. . .at least it is for me. . .can't speak for anyone else. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> LOL.. if your cat's a Puma!.. Might be the lighting or the angle, but Cleo's a 75 lb. former racing greyhound .



Okay, different pic here but in the first pic looks like a really little dog. . .the second pic depicts the greyhound. . .

no my cat is not a puma. . .though she does think she is a lapdog. . .not independent in the slightest. . .go figure. . .


----------



## CinRell

BV.. she's BEAUTIFUL


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> BV.. she's BEAUTIFUL



You dog and cat lover you. . .lol. . .


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> BV.. she's BEAUTIFUL



She is... and she knows it..


----------



## mistyt

Good morning(well, afternoon) to all you lovely people!  

Way too many pages for me to catch up on!  Looks like you guys have been on a role!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> She is... and she knows it..



translated to mean. . .spoiled rotten by owner. . .lol

Its all good. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> translated to mean. . .spoiled rotten by owner. . .lol
> 
> Its all good. . .



Pretty intuitive for someone who doesn't know me all that well 

I should point out that she's also extremely popular on the walking circuit here in Boston.. quite the socialite around here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Pretty intuitive for someone who doesn't know me all that well
> 
> I should point out that she's also extremely popular on the walking circuit here in Boston.. quite the socialite around here.



That's awesome. . .I have some friends in the area. . .they talk about the dog walks. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> You dog and cat lover you. . .lol. . .



I know. In fact I'm trying to help find the owner of this poor kitty


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> All good except that it was Jill(duckie) who drank all the tequila...
> 
> Can't wait to meet you darcy


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Pretty intuitive for someone who doesn't know me all that well
> 
> I should point out that she's also extremely popular on the walking circuit here in Boston.. quite the socialite around here.



I'll bet. I fostered a greyhound once. He'd been kept on a 2 ft chain for 4 years. FULL of urine burns etc.. THIN (imagine an emaciated grey!)  Such a SWEET boy and TOTAL couch potato!

Luckily I learned quickly enough about the special collars they need.. teehee.

Does your girl do the "greyhound lean"?


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> That's awesome. . .I have some friends in the area. . .they talk about the dog walks. . .lol



We've probably run into them at some point. Boston is a pretty good sized city, but it can have a small town feel.

I think if this weather holds out long enough, we'll make it down to the esplanade later. That would please her greatly.  

But I digress.. Hey Darcy, not complaining here or anything, but I thought you were going to take a nap?! Must we say "Nurse, heal thyself??!"


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Hi baby


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I'll bet. I fostered a greyhound once. He'd been kept on a 2 ft chain for 4 years. FULL of urine burns etc.. THIN (imagine an emaciated grey!)  Such a SWEET boy and TOTAL couch potato!
> 
> Luckily I learned quickly enough about the special collars they need.. teehee.
> 
> Does your girl do the "greyhound lean"?



She's definitely a leaner .. and does some pretty impressive helicopters too. Her other notable skill seems to be planting her prodigious snout in places not suitable for mentioning on this board.

They are the sweetest dogs.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> OMG TT you are asking for trouble...I have seen pics of Uncle Paul and if he shows up in May every single woman from this board is going to be descending on Pop Century trying to snag him.....




EVERY SINGLE WOMAN!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## libertybell7

tawasdave said:


> EVERY SINGLE WOMAN!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> EVERY SINGLE WOMAN!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



The operative word there dear is SINGLE as in not taken...lmaorof... Last time I checked I was very much taken....unless you are setting me free...


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> EVERY SINGLE WOMAN!!!!  GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR



 

Is Angy single?


Ok then.


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


>



  u and that damn popcorn shawn...


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


>





acm563 said:


> u and that damn popcorn shawn...


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> We've probably run into them at some point. Boston is a pretty good sized city, but it can have a small town feel.
> 
> I think if this weather holds out long enough, we'll make it down to the esplanade later. That would please her greatly.
> 
> But I digress.. Hey Darcy, not complaining here or anything, but I thought you were going to take a nap?! Must we say "Nurse, heal thyself??!"



I am Tom. . .just waiting for some clothes to dry. . .then its off to bed. . .


----------



## acm563

OK...let me reiterate that there are many different meanings for various words in the English language....including Randy..it is a name...it is...heheheh...
the same goes for single....it can mean alone, it can mean everyone individually but in this case it did not have the word ANGY attached to it....   
<<<VERY HAPPILY CONTENT!!!!!!  and      

so baby....How can this most humble servant assist you....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> u and that damn popcorn shawn...




I know im a


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> OK...let me reiterate that there are many different meanings for various words in the English language....including Randy..it is a name...it is...heheheh...
> the same goes for single....it can mean alone, it can mean everyone individually but in this case it did not have the word ANGY attached to it....
> <<<VERY HAPPILY CONTENT!!!!!!  and
> 
> so baby....How can this most humble servant assist you....



Angy, you are way too cute. . .your guy just adores you. . .its way too obvious. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I know im a



Shawn, you're a pot stirrer?  I would never have guessed that. . .


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I know im a



lmaorof...yes you are!!! You are the  KING!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> lmaorof...yes you are!!! You are the  KING!!!!



Well Angy, at least we see things eye to eye. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, you are way too cute. . .your guy just adores you. . .its way too obvious. . .



  Heartbroken  
My baby doesnt wuv me anymore   

(he'll get over it.....lol) so I guess this makes it obvious that while I am willing to share Randy I guess Randy is NOT willing to share me.....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> lmaorof...yes you are!!! You are the  KING!!!!




I hope that's not a bad thing


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well Angy, at least we see things eye to eye. . .lol



I was  accussed of being a  but I think we had it all wrong
(Shawn knows he leaves me   when he posts that popcorn thing....)


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I hope that's not a bad thing



No..i still luv ya Shawn...(IN A PURELY FRIENDLY PLATONIC WAY RANDY AND JILL)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> OK...let me reiterate that there are many different meanings for various words in the English language....including Randy..it is a name...it is...heheheh...
> the same goes for single....it can mean alone, it can mean everyone individually but in this case it did not have the word ANGY attached to it....
> <<<VERY HAPPILY CONTENT!!!!!!  and
> 
> so baby....How can this most humble servant assist you....



Now see guys this is how you....um....nevermind...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> No..i still luv ya Shawn...(IN A PURELY FRIENDLY PLATONIC WAY RANDY AND JILL)



LOL!


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Now see guys this is how you....um....nevermind...



LOL.. Randy, I was gonna say.. 

I'd also say "Have a great time this weekend" but that's one of those needless to say thingys.


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


>





acm563 said:


> u and that damn popcorn shawn...



I have to agree with Angy on this one.  It's either his popcorn or he puts words into people's mouth or he does not  ready the entire message....    No problem, we're still friends Shawn...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Now see guys this is how you....um....nevermind...




uummm..honey..i so wouldnt go there if i were you...        

(see yall I told u he would get over it...you just have to know how to make a man THINK he is in control)


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> uummm..honey..i so wouldnt go there if i were you...
> 
> (see yall I told u he would get over it...you just have to know how to make a man THINK he is in control)



LOL! .. even better


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> uummm..honey..i so wouldnt go there if i were you...
> 
> (see yall I told u he would get over it...you just have to know how to make a man THINK he is in control)


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Well then I guess I better hold on to her real tight


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> LOL! .. even better




<<<<<<<<totally INNOCENT<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> uummm..honey..i so wouldnt go there if i were you...
> 
> (see yall I told u he would get over it...you just have to know how to make a man THINK he is in control)



Oh...Oh..ya..well let me just say this about that....oh firetruck...nevermind....


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not going to corrupt her or anything. . .if anything she may be able to corrupt me!. . .lol



Me? And why would you think that?  

Oh the passing out during chat thing.....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh...Oh..ya..well let me just say this about that....oh firetruck...nevermind....





aawwwww............baby......lol......i leave you speechless??????????????


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> aawwwww............baby......lol......i leave you speechless??????????????



More like breathless, we thinks


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Me? And why would you think that?
> 
> Oh the passing out during chat thing.....



Ya know Jill. . .I totally thought that Shawn was the one who drank the tequila. . .too funny when he told me it was you. . .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> More like breathless, we thinks



....the breathless part comes Sat...................  
Right now he's just suffering from a little sleep apnea brought on by the "sniffles" and all those "dreams" he has been having...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay peeps, now that I have some nice, freshly washed and downy'd sheets on my nice comfy bed. . .I think I am going to go take a nap. . .I'll try to post a recap before work, but the way this board is moving, no guarantees. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Ya know Jill. . .I totally thought that Shawn was the one who drank the tequila. . .too funny when he told me it was you. . .



She's trying to catch up with the board darcy, she'll be here soon


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> I hear you on that one  Plus I get to meet the girl of my dreams



 Do I have to wear a hat and no pants? 

Shawn don't answer this


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay peeps, now that I have some nice, freshly washed and downy'd sheets on my nice comfy bed. . .I think I am going to go take a nap. . .I'll try to post a recap before work, but the way this board is moving, no guarantees. . .



If I dont catch up with you have a fantastic weekend!!!! (((HUGS)))


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> ....the breathless part comes Sat...................
> Right now he's just suffering from a little sleep apnea brought on by the "sniffles" and all those "dreams" he has been having...




One can only imagine those dreams!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> She's trying to catch up with the board darcy, she'll be here soon



Thats okay, I am going to bed. . .need my beauty rest. . .Tom, Cindy and Angy have all said I am not sleeping enough. . .oh well. . .I am sure I can catch up on my days off. . .if I ever have any. . .

(darn snowbirds need to fly home and visit Randy for a change. . .)


----------



## CinRell

THAT DOES IT! NO more oysters for ANY of you!

My virgin ears are BLEEDING!


----------



## libertybell7

Cya darcy


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> One can only imagine those dreams!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> If I dont catch up with you have a fantastic weekend!!!! (((HUGS)))



Okay baby girl. . .you have an awesome time meeting up with your prince. . .can't wait to hear all about it (well all except for the details that would make my ears flame. . .)


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi baby



 

Busy day at work I see


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> THAT DOES IT! NO more oysters for ANY of you!
> 
> My virgin ears are BLEEDING!




   hasnt touched oysters or dark chocolate....Just Randys late night conversations...


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Busy day at work I see




Shush


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Thats okay, I am going to bed. . .need my beauty rest. . .Tom, Cindy and Angy have all said I am not sleeping enough. . .oh well. . .I am sure I can catch up on my days off. . .if I ever have any. . .
> 
> (darn snowbirds need to fly home and visit Randy for a change. . .)



Hey now I said nothing of the sort. I'm selfish. I prefer you here posting over sleeping


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> THAT DOES IT! NO more oysters for ANY of you!
> 
> My virgin ears are BLEEDING!



Aww shucks.. and I was just gonna send you the adult translation for "mahna mahna.." .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay baby girl. . .you have an awesome time meeting up with your prince. . .can't wait to hear all about it (well all except for the details that would make my ears flame. . .)



lol....geesh Darcy, whatever could you mean..... (virginal girl here...lol)

No hanky panky at all this weekend.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Cya darcy



Night Shawn, Jill, Cindy, Angy, Tom, Randy, Charlene, Jaded (who's first name slips my mind), Leo, and anyone else I missed. . .if I wake up early I'll post a recap. . .no guarantees tho. . .might be tomorrow morning (west coast morning)


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Hey now I said nothing of the sort. I'm selfish. I prefer you here posting over sleeping



See, I am so tired I am "hearing" things. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is so great, I hardly know you guys, but am so excited about you two spending your awesome weekend together... 


and would like details after so I can live vicariously through you.. k.thanx


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Night Shawn, Jill, Cindy, Angy, Tom, Randy, Charlene, Jaded (who's first name slips my mind), Leo, and anyone else I missed. . .if I wake up early I'll post a recap. . .no guarantees tho. . .might be tomorrow morning (west coast morning)



'Night 'night Darcy!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Night Shawn, Jill, Cindy, Angy, Tom, Randy, Charlene, Jaded (who's first name slips my mind), Leo, and anyone else I missed. . .if I wake up early I'll post a recap. . .no guarantees tho. . .might be tomorrow morning (west coast morning)



I answer as much to Jaded as to my real name.. which is not nearly as cool.... Tracy..LOL

niters hun


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is so great, I hardly know you guys, but am so excited about you two spending your awesome weekend together...
> 
> 
> and would like details after so I can live vicariously through you.. k.thanx



Well, it is our intention to show you that you too can find THE MAGIC!!! All you have to do is BELIEVE!!!!  and as for details....ummm..I will pass along the G rated ones for the others you will have to show up at POP in May and i think you will see it all for yourself (not anything R Rated..but u will see the "magic" between us)


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Aww shucks.. and I was just gonna send you the adult translation for "mahna mahna.." .



hehe.. you muppetphile


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Well, it is our intention to show you that you too can find THE MAGIC!!! All you have to do is BELIEVE!!!!  and as for details....ummm..I will pass along the G rated ones for the others you will have to show up at POP in May and i think you will see it all for yourself (not anything R Rated..but u will see the "magic" between us)




I was gonna say... "you two gonna put on a show?" LOL

I do believe.. I've had some rough times in my life, and have persevered.  My life is now amazing.  Simply amazing.  There is only one area that it is lacking, and I am open and ready to finding magic with my long lost prince.  

But boy have I kissed a lot of frogs so far, and none of them turned into a prince!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I was gonna say... "you two gonna put on a show?" LOL
> 
> I do believe.. I've had some rough times in my life, and have persevered.  My life is now amazing.  Simply amazing.  There is only one area that it is lacking, and I am open and ready to finding magic with my long lost prince.
> 
> But boy have I kissed a lot of frogs so far, and none of them turned into a prince!




The Magic is there within us all and not in our long awaited prince or princess. When you realize that and let the magic flow from within you then and only then will your prince come...(and that is said with a lot of seriousness behind it since I am always joking i want to clarify that) If you look for the Magic in others you will only be disillusioned....


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I was gonna say... "you two gonna put on a show?" LOL
> 
> I do believe.. I've had some rough times in my life, and have persevered.  My life is now amazing.  Simply amazing.  There is only one area that it is lacking, and I am open and ready to finding magic with my long lost prince.
> 
> But boy have I kissed a lot of frogs so far, and none of them turned into a prince!





Stick with it tracy...he's out there somewhere...Just believe...untill then mahna mahna


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> The Magic is there within us all and not in our long awaited prince or princess. When you realize that and let the magic flow from within you then and only then will your prince come...(and that is said with a lot of seriousness behind it since I am always joking i want to clarify that) If you look for the Magic in others you will only be disillusioned....



Good lord is Angy twitterpated or what!?


 love ya girl!



Anyhoo.. wanna hear MY take on love right now?

Eh.. probably not


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> hehe.. you muppetphile



yeah, but my humor was drifting away from Sesame Street and towards Avenue Q .. thanks for pulling us all back from the precipice. killjoy.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Good lord is Angy twitterpated or what!?
> 
> 
> love ya girl!
> 
> 
> 
> Anyhoo.. wanna hear MY take on love right now?
> 
> Eh.. probably not






    I love you too Cindy...


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> yeah, but my humor was drifting away from Sesame Street and towards Avenue Q .. thanks for pulling us all back from the precipice. killjoy.



I want to see avenue Q soooo bad. My friend did while they were in town and said it was awsome!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> The Magic is there within us all and not in our long awaited prince or princess. When you realize that and let the magic flow from within you then and only then will your prince come...(and that is said with a lot of seriousness behind it since I am always joking i want to clarify that) If you look for the Magic in others you will only be disillusioned....




No no silly lady!!!

I said my life is magical and wonderful just as it is.  I have a great job, a great kid, just bought my own house, and can afford to take off to Disney every year.  My love life has been a mess in the past, but I am great with myself.  I am the bomb actually. LOL I love me.  Don't get me wrong, I am not a person who is looking for happiness in another person.  I have plenty to myself. I am looking for happiness WITH another person.

But thank you for your kind words.  There are a lot of people who desperately search for happiness from exterior sources, instead of inside themselves.

/end love talk from a person who has taken wayyyy too many psychology classes


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> /end love talk from a person who has taken wayyyy too many psychology classes




<<<<has a degree in behavioral science...lmaorof and (((HUGS)))


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> <<<<has a degree in behavioral science...lmaorof and (((HUGS)))




bwahahahaha hugggzzzzz to you!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This thread is in need of some lighter conversation....


Daiquiri's for all!!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This thread is in need of some lighter conversation....
> 
> 
> Daiquiri's for all!!!




Trying to get us drunk already?????lol and actually I need to run for now...Catch yall later be sweet ....


----------



## acm563

...and Randy....try not to be telling any secrest while I am gone or telling BV and Shawn how to handle women....


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This thread is in need of some lighter conversation....
> 
> 
> Daiquiri's for all!!!



Good Lord! Darling, YOU are a MINDREADER

That looks DELICIOUS!

Now we just need a pool boy to give us neck/back/scalp massages and we're all set!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Good Lord! Darling, YOU are a MINDREADER
> 
> That looks DELICIOUS!
> 
> Now we just need a pool boy to give us neck/back/scalp massages and we're all set!




yes, foot rubs too!!! While wearing a thong.... as long as he has had a wax on his backside.... if not, then full butt covering apparel is ok...


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> yes, foot rubs too!!! While wearing a thong.... as long as he has had a wax on his backside.... if not, then full butt covering apparel is ok...




Nooooo men in thongs make me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Nooooo men in thongs make me




You just haven't seen the right ones in them then...LOL

j/k 

Some people can't stomach seeing all that skin...

But I can! LOLOLOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You just haven't seen the right ones in them then...LOL
> 
> j/k
> 
> Some people can't stomach seeing all that skin...
> 
> But I can! LOLOLOL



all this after just one Daiquiri  LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> all this after just one Daiquiri  LOL





You should see me after three...  

I am a good time.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You should see me after three...
> 
> I am a good time.



I have no doubt.. Where's Shawn with the popcorn when we need him?.. 

I have a strong feeling this board will be out of control after the May DISmeet.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You just haven't seen the right ones in them then...LOL
> 
> j/k
> 
> Some people can't stomach seeing all that skin...
> 
> But I can! LOLOLOL



Skin I like.. men in feminine clothing? EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW

Thongs are just WRONG on men. Sorry.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Skin I like.. men in feminine clothing? EEEEEEEEEEWWWWWWWWWWWW
> 
> Thongs are just WRONG on men. Sorry.



LOL we will have to agree to disagree on this one my friend! 

OK how about a speedo and a cowboy hat?


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL we will have to agree to disagree on this one my friend!
> 
> OK how about a speedo and a cowboy hat?


----------



## CinRell

Ok my kiddlings.. I'm off to my friend's surprise bday thing at a martini bar (woot!)


Will talk at you all tomorrow!


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL we will have to agree to disagree on this one my friend!
> 
> OK how about a speedo and a cowboy hat?




Hey, that sounds like the guy who hangs out in NYC, goes by the name of the Naked Cowboy.  Somewhere I have a picture of him.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hahaha I've seen him... I was trying to think up the most ridiculous outfit for a man ever...

I think I succeeded! 
\

OK been fun.... time for me to go... Bye Dis'ers!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL we will have to agree to disagree on this one my friend!
> 
> OK how about a speedo and a cowboy hat?





CinRell said:


>



I feel the same way



CinRell said:


> Ok my kiddlings.. I'm off to my friend's surprise bday thing at a martini bar (woot!)
> 
> 
> Will talk at you all tomorrow!



Have fun    - talk to you later


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK how about a speedo and a cowboy hat?




When did you see my act?


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Hey, that sounds like the guy who hangs out in NYC, goes by the name of the Naked Cowboy.  Somewhere I have a picture of him.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HLcy5Qd4s5s    So do I but I cannot find it right now.... One of th emost entertaining aspects of my times in NYC


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> When did you see my act?



 Randy there are some things that I actually refuse to comment on only because I luv you....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Nooooo men in thongs make me


lol..i have a picture that I cannot post on here that would prove your point...lol




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You just haven't seen the right ones in them then...LOL
> 
> j/k
> 
> Some people can't stomach seeing all that skin...
> 
> But I can! LOLOLOL





and...lol...have yall seen my pics of my Chippendales Cruise but then again some of the pics of "The Quest" on that same cruise proves Cindys point...
(and all of this was Pre Randy so Randy dont get your speedos in a tizzy over it......   )


----------



## ttester9612

Jade,  this is exactly what I need after a long day at work....it's so good to drink.   ..It's strawberry to...where's Misty she likes strawberries.




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This thread is in need of some lighter conversation....
> 
> 
> Daiquiri's for all!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mrsduck101 said:


> Where's that frying pan
> 
> Tequila. It was the tequila and you know it



<perks up> Tequila?


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> yeah, but my humor was drifting away from Sesame Street and towards Avenue Q .. thanks for pulling us all back from the precipice. killjoy.



oooh, saw Avenue Q last week. It was amazing!


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> oooh, saw Avenue Q last week. It was amazing!



I would have love to see Avenue Q.  It's just I don't know when I would find time to head NYC before it ends.


----------



## CoasterAddict

ttester9612 said:


> I would have love to see Avenue Q.  It's just I don't know when I would find time to head NYC before it ends.



It's touring. I saw the show in Boston.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I would have love to see Avenue Q.  It's just I don't know when I would find time to head NYC before it ends.




Hey TT, that would be the perfect thing for you and I to do before the DIS meet in May if we could get our schedules together
I love Broadway....but dont get to NYC as often as I would like to


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Hey, that sounds like the guy who hangs out in NYC, goes by the name of the Naked Cowboy.  Somewhere I have a picture of him.








Not a good pic but....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good evening peeps. . .just popped in to say hello real quick like. . .no recap for now. . .not quite awake enough yet. . .but at least I am caught up. . .

Daquiri looks good girls but I gotta work so none for me. . .


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> It's touring. I saw the show in Boston.



Hmmmm I wonder if they will be in DC at the Kennedy Center or Wolf Trap.  A few years back I saw Beauty and the Beast at Wolf Trap.  I have to keep my eyes open on this.



acm563 said:


> Hey TT, that would be the perfect thing for you and I to do before the DIS meet in May if we could get our schedules together
> I love Broadway....but dont get to NYC as often as I would like to



That would be great, but my schedule is so full until I leave on April 30 for the first trip to WDW.  Since it's touring, maybe it will come to DC.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Hmmmm I wonder if they will be in DC at the Kennedy Center or Wolf Trap.  A few years back I saw Beauty and the Beast at Wolf Trap.  I have to keep my eyes open on this.
> 
> 
> 
> That would be great, but my schedule is so full until I leave on April 30 for the first trip to WDW.  Since it's touring, maybe it will come to DC.



Well, if it comes to DC definitly let me know as that will be even easier to accomplish and I have a friend in DC that owns a touring service so he can chauffer us around


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Well, if it comes to DC definitly let me know as that will be even easier to accomplish and I have a friend in DC that owns a touring service so he can chauffer us around



OOH a chauffeur...where're running in the big leagues now.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OOH a chauffeur...where're running in the big leagues now.



lol...no just knowing the right people ...lol...  A friend of mine goes ballistic everytime I go to DC because he knows I have a habit of staying out late and thinking I am invincible so he makes his cousin "watch out" for me everytime I go to DC.....  It never occurs to me that it actually might be a bad thing to be walking down by the area of the White House at 2 am...There is a really nice Red Roof Inn believe it or not that I always stay out down there and they have an awesome bar where we can get all the tequila we want  without having to worry about driving anywhere afterwards


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lol...no just knowing the right people ...lol...  A friend of mine goes ballistic everytime I go to DC because he knows I have a habit of staying out late and thinking I am invincible so he makes his cousin "watch out" for me everytime I go to DC.....  It never occurs to me that it actually might be a bad thing to be walking down by the area of the White House at 2 am...There is a really nice Red Roof Inn believe it or not that I always stay out down there and they have an awesome bar where we can get all the tequila we want  without having to worry about driving anywhere afterwards



Sounds like a plan to me.. by the way, The Lion King the Music is playing this summer at the Kennedy Center. But I would rather see Avenue Q.


----------



## ttester9612

ttester9612 said:


> Sounds like a plan to me.. by the way, The Lion King the Music is playing this summer at the Kennedy Center. But I would rather see Avenue Q.



Just found the schedule for Avenue Q.  It already performed in DC back in Nov/Dec 2007.  We missed it here but it will be playing in Charlotte, NC 7/22-7/27/08


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Just found the schedule for Avenue Q.  It already performed in DC back in Nov/Dec 2007.  We missed it here but it will be playing in Charlotte, NC 7/22-7/27/08



Hey, that would work for me and maybe I could plan a corporate day and have work pay for us a suite at Comfort Suites


----------



## acm563

OK..I am going to bed now....(wow this is early for me...heheheh) I probably wont be on much tomorrow as I have so much to do and wont be back til next week sometime not sure when exactly... but I just want to say ....
mmmmm...Randys a really sweet guy......    (Ok Tracy....I expect to see a oh gaggy, yuk.....when I get back) 

(((HUGS))) to all...I will miss chatting with you.....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> OK..I am going to bed now....(wow this is early for me...heheheh) I probably wont be on much tomorrow as I have so much to do and wont be back til next week sometime not sure when exactly... but I just want to say ....
> mmmmm...Randys a really sweet guy......    (Ok Tracy....I expect to see a oh gaggy, yuk.....when I get back)
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all...I will miss chatting with you.....




awwwww i hope you are having a wonderful time!!!!!!   ::gag::


----------



## buena vista

Morning DISpeeps!! 

Rainy and raw here in Boston, but it's Friday which means today is a three banana dance day ...and counting..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Morning DISpeeps!!
> 
> Rainy and raw here in Boston, but it's Friday which means today is a three banana dance day ...and counting..



I woke up to several inches of snow on the ground...

this is me today :


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone

BV sorry you have the rain and Jade sorry you have the snow.  Just keep in mind you will be in WDW before you know it (especially for BV)..hopefully it's sunny and warm there.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I woke up to several inches of snow on the ground...
> 
> this is me today :



blech! same with my parents in southern NH.. snow line is just over the MA-NH border. A part of me feels a twinge of guilt that I'm leaving my dog with them on Sunday before I fly down to WDW, but we're supposed to get some spring weather around here by Tuesday.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> BV sorry you have the rain and Jade sorry you have the snow.  Just keep in mind you will be in WDW before you know it (especially for BV)..hopefully it's sunny and warm there.



 that's why I'm dancin' baby! forecast - 60's-80's, mix of sun & clouds, and varying chance of t-storms extending into the week. Good enough for me .


----------



## ahoff

The forecast said rain and thunderstorms today, but the sun is out so I rode to work.  That makes it every day this week.  Who needs a car?


----------



## libertybell7

And a wet good morning to everyone


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I wanna go  with BV... get me out of this weather!! I want sun and fun!!!

ok

/end whine

Good mornin all... I am off to a wonderful couple of hours at Physical Therapy where a sadist will be forcing me to do all kinds of physically grueling stretches and exercises, while talking to me sweetly like she is Snow White.  I know she loves seeing people in pain though. I know it.  LOL I almost always wear my Grumpy T-Shirt when I go, because that is how I look by the time I leave.

hugzzz and chat at yall later!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning people.
It's cloudy with slight overcast here in NJ.
*T.G.I.F. !!*


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> blech! same with my parents in southern NH.. snow line is just over the MA-NH border. A part of me feels a twinge of guilt that I'm leaving my dog with them on Sunday before I fly down to WDW, but we're supposed to get some spring weather around here by Tuesday.



And heck, we had lovely spring weather--what was it, *yesterday*? day before maybe? This 60 degrees one day 30 degrees the next is getting really old. --Not the sort of roller coaster  enjoy.


----------



## CinRell

It's raining here in cleveland, Ohio.  However I had a nice layer of ice on my windows on my car this morning and the grace is tinting white so it must be sleet. I was in a zone driving to work this morning so it could very well have been and I didn't notice. Hrmph.

The exciting news for today is Chicago tickets go on sale tomorrow. I had GREAT seats last year but they CANCELLED> that was the first year I"ve missed their show since I was 16.  I've met the band a few times.. LOVE them... *swoon*

Other than that, I almost became single last night. VERY close. very ugly fight at my friend's bday party.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> And heck, we had lovely spring weather--what was it, *yesterday*? day before maybe? This 60 degrees one day 30 degrees the next is getting really old. --Not the sort of roller coaster  enjoy.



Yeah,.. if the tulips and daffodils around here that are just peeping their little heads out of the ground could talk, I think they might be saying something like "what the..?!" 



CinRell said:


> It's raining here in cleveland, Ohio.  However I had a nice layer of ice on my windows on my car this morning and the grace is tinting white so it must be sleet. I was in a zone driving to work this morning so it could very well have been and I didn't notice. Hrmph.
> 
> The exciting news for today is Chicago tickets go on sale tomorrow. I had GREAT seats last year but they CANCELLED> that was the first year I"ve missed their show since I was 16.  I've met the band a few times.. LOVE them... *swoon*
> 
> Other than that, I almost became single last night. VERY close. very ugly fight at my friend's bday party.



Sorry about the yucky stuff.  Hope you can work through it and find true happiness!

Saw Chicago many many years ago.. great time.


----------



## libertybell7

Make this yucky weather go away...


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Make this yucky weather go away...



or take a virtual vacation day to MK...

http://www.disboards.com/announcement.php?f=54&a=232


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all - I haven't been about for 2 days and now there r like 20 pages to catch up on haha - so would someone just tell me what the major developments are? - if any at all... lol 

Have a magical day all!

Dan xx


----------



## libertybell7

R.S.Winters said:


> Morning all - I haven't been about for 2 days and now there r like 20 pages to catch up on haha - so would someone just tell me what the major developments are? - if any at all... lol
> 
> Have a magical day all!
> 
> Dan xx




No major news that I can remember, Just the usual sillyness


----------



## CinRell

Hey tree, ready for tonight?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Hey tree, ready for tonight?



LOL!
<<<---stands and applauds. Cin, you're good.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> LOL!
> <<<---stands and applauds. Cin, you're good.



So I"m told


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> So I"m told




Oh boy


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Oh boy



Shawn, you gotta to admit, that's a fab cut and paste job.. and Cindy is actually quite modest.. she told me so.


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Shawn, you gotta to admit, that's a fab cut and paste job.. and Cindy is actually quite modest.. she told me so.




I think she told me as well


----------



## CinRell

Bite me. Both of you.

Thanks though.. seriously graphics are NOT my thing. LOL


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Bite me. Both of you.
> 
> Thanks though.. seriously graphics are NOT my thing. LOL



 I think we just did.

Work awaits.. be nice and have fun all! See you all this afternoon.


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Bite me. Both of you.
> 
> Thanks though.. seriously graphics are NOT my thing. LOL




  at cin!


----------



## CinRell

*sniffle*  where is everyone today?


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Hey tree, ready for tonight?




NO...I'm still working on my list of questions... hopefully it will be done by then.  

Speaking of which,  Darcy where are your questions you want me to ask?


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> *sniffle*  where is everyone today?



Well the duck is bringing her family to the dentist...As for everyone else


----------



## CinRell

well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?



Well I really can't help you on that, I have zero knowledge on the restaurant's.


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Well I really can't help you on that, I have zero knowledge on the restaurant's.



well.. what do you eat  


Surely you have a romantic dinner planned for you and ducky


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, just got in from work getting caught up here. . .not as busy as I thought it might be today. . .


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?



Quick conference call.. I'm back . 

One of my favorite topics Cin.. I'm a foodie. I've never been to V&A, although I have a good account of the experience there and it's been on my list for a while now. My ex and I went to WDW many many times, and we had some fabulous dinners there, but we never went to V&A. It's not a place I'd go solo, so I'm not going this time around, but someday I will..

Other restaurants I've never tried but want to and will this time around are Boma and Jiko at AKL.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Quick conference call.. I'm back .
> 
> One of my favorite topics Cin.. I'm a foodie. I've never been to V&A, although I have a good account of the experience there and it's been on my list for a while now. My ex and I went to WDW many many times, and we had some fabulous dinners there, but we never went to V&A. It's not a place I'd go solo, so I'm not going this time around, but someday I will..
> 
> Other restaurants I've never tried but want to and will this time around are Boma and Jiko at AKL.



Love Jiko. . .great food and great atmosphere. . .very nice all around experience. . .

Hmmmm, Gotta think about what places I want to try. . .


----------



## CinRell

I never gave V&A much thought as it's way out of my price range... however..


I LOOOOOOOOOOVE BOMA!!!

It's now a must-do every trip. I"ve even made some of their dishes at home. The curry chicken soup isn't too hard to make and it's YUM-O!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, just got in from work getting caught up here. . .not as busy as I thought it might be today. . .



Morning Darcy. I think it may have something to do with Randy and Angie sittin' in a tree and not sharing their  on the boards this morning. Jump into the food conversation.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I did just that. . .not sure on restaurants I havent tried. . .only been there once. . .hmmmm, there are so many. . .


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I never gave V&A much thought as it's way out of my price range... however..
> 
> I LOOOOOOOOOOVE BOMA!!!
> 
> It's now a must-do every trip. I"ve even made some of their dishes at home. The curry chicken soup isn't too hard to make and it's YUM-O!!



Thanks for the tip! I also make a few disney recipes at home. HBD Cobb Salad is a favorite with friends and family. I lost the derby shaped recipe card, but I have a chef mickey cookbook and there are some great recipes online someplace.. the url escapes me.

I think we never did V&A for the same reason, but I'll still do it someday.



nurse.darcy said:


> Love Jiko. . .great food and great atmosphere. . .very nice all around experience. . .



I can't wait to try Jiko!!


----------



## CinRell

jaded and leo aren't here either. and shawn is being quiet because his sweety jill is at the dds.


it's a sloooow morning. I thought Dan was going to liven the place up today where is he??


And tree is making her list... and df is silenced... and dismem is at work.. .and ahoff got quiet.. and.. and.. and.... teehee.


What did I miss in chat last night?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I was there for exactly 10 minutes and then had to leave for work. . .T and I were discussing dinner plans for wednesday the 14th since there will be so few of us there that night. . .


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> there are some great recipes online someplace.. the url escapes me.



http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec.htm


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Hey tree, ready for tonight?



This is possibly the funniest thing I have seen in months!! It made my Diet Sprite squirt out of my nose!

seriously... big mess, and it hurt.. carbonation+nose= PAIN!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is possibly the funniest thing I have seen in months!! It made my Diet Sprite squirt out of my nose!
> 
> seriously... big mess, and it hurt.. carbonation+nose= PAIN!!!



OUCH!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?




I always seem to make my ADR's around my kids tastes.  Buffet, buffet, character meal...lol 

I would really like to try Boma, Jiko, or the California Grill sometime.  And Victoria & Albert's, maybe the Hollywood Brown Derby.  And I like the name of Spoodle's, and would like to eat there for that reason only.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> http://www.allearsnet.com/din/rec.htm



and now it's bookmarked..


----------



## nurse.darcy

The Brown Derby doesn't interest me because I have eaten many times at the original - very very nice there.  I would LOVE to do chef's table at V & A. . .with the right person of course.  Spoodles sounded fun, ate there the last time and enjoyed my meal a lot. . .it was a bit loud there though. . .

I am a seafood and fish buff and that is usually what interests me when I go out to eat.  hmmmm, more thinking. . .lol


----------



## ahoff

CinRell said:


> well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?




I have never eaten at Chefs de France yet, would like to try that.  And I have never been to Beaches and Cream.  Though I would need a LOT of help with the Kitchen Sink.  Oh, and would have to add Artist Point to the list


I was going to leave work early today, but it looks like I will be riding home in the rain, as it has started here.  Guess the weatherman finally got one right.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I always seem to make my ADR's around my kids tastes.  Buffet, buffet, character meal...lol
> 
> I would really like to try Boma, Jiko, or the California Grill sometime.  And Victoria & Albert's, maybe the Hollywood Brown Derby.  And I like the name of Spoodle's, and would like to eat there for that reason only.



Spoodles used to have a really good brunch (bread pudding to die for!).. not sure if they still do, but I think your DD might like it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> I have never eaten at Chefs de France yet, would like to try that.  And I have never been to Beaches and Cream.  Though I would need a LOT of help with the Kitchen Sink.  Oh, and would have to add Artist Point to the list
> 
> 
> I was going to leave work early today, but it looks like I will be riding home in the rain, as it has started here.  Guess the weatherman finally got one right.



I guess I won't share with you all that at 9:21 a.m. here in Las Vegas it is already 75 degrees. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, be back soon with more restaurant choices. . .gotta go pick up a package from the manager's office. . .somebody luvs me. . .lol


----------



## ahoff

And though it is not a restaurant, I have never had a Dole whip, but would like to try one someday.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon all!!

Well I was trying to catch up - but now I have some work to do - I was told our scope of work was not on this bid - now I got a contractor calling me for our price - have to go figure it out - Why can't people get the information correct the 1st time  -would make my job so much easier


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OOOOO I forgot about Artists Point and Beaches and Cream..they had both caught my eye but i've never been there either.  

I just might have to try Spoodles with Dd.  She gets so mad if we leave the park to eat.  Crazy tween hormones.   

I am going to be trying Kona and OHana on my August trip... excited about that.


----------



## CinRell

Jaded Boma is a buffet and has a kids section!

I'd like beaches and cream too and want the sink!

I'd also love earl of sandwich. Hmmm.... what else...

Tony's I"d like to try.  LTT... 

My MUST GO's are CRT, CP, Boma, ... I'll think of more.

I LOVE CR but it was closed last time I was there 

Never had le celliar and might like to try it.



AND LOVE DOLE WHIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Woo Hoo. . .Disney home movies from a friend. . .how awesome. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Woo Hoo. . .Disney home movies from a friend. . .how awesome. . .



aaaw! Lucky lucky


----------



## nurse.darcy

Food is one HUGE way that WDW differs from DLR.  There are a couple restaurants in DTD at DLR that are good to eat at and the GCH has a very nice restaurant, Napa Rose, that is awesome adult dining. . .DLR is trying to upgrade its restaurants. . .some of the changes have been good. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> aaaw! Lucky lucky



Its really cool since I am such a noob to WDW.  I can walk through DLR with a blindfold on and tell you exactly where we are at any given moment, so WDW is still very much new to me and I want to try EVERYTHING. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

My Must Eat Places are LeCellier-I really love their Fillet Mignon and mashed potatoes...mmmmmmmm   I love love love the Biergarten.  The rest are usually Tawney's picks: LTT, Garden Grill, Crystal Palace, etc...  Always in the parks.  So I want to see resorts, and our August trip we have ADR's at my LeCellier and Biergarten, but also at Kona, OHana, Park Fare, Chef Mickeys, and Mama Melroses at DHS.  

I'm excited.


I love food


oh and I never had a Dole Whip either, so I will be trying one my next trip ... I think I want the float... looks so yummy!!


And don't get me started on the snack/drink around the world I have planned!!!  I am going to need to find a friend to make sure I get back to my room! LOL!


----------



## R.S.Winters

did someone mention food?! lol
hehe...
Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

I have had the dole whip. . .very yummy. . .but I had it at DLR. . .

I have heard so much about Biergarten that I HAVE to try it in May. . .don't know about anyplace else yet. . .still thinking. . .


----------



## CinRell

Poms are safe now!

mommy






son


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> oh and I never had a Dole Whip either, so I will be trying one my next trip ... I think I want the float... looks so yummy!!



That's what I get.. the float with pineapple ice cream and pineapple juice. NOM!


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Poms are safe now!
> 
> mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son



God bless you.

I hope you're doing ok Cindy. I'm just sorry things are icky for you.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> That's what I get.. the float with pineapple ice cream and pineapple juice. NOM!





Yes! that is the one!!

 I am a huge fan of Pineapple...  I want one of those drinks they sell at the Poly too .. a Lapu Lapu or something like that? It is served in a pineapple.


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Poms are safe now!
> 
> mommy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> son





Good Job Cin


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Food is one HUGE way that WDW differs from DLR.  There are a couple restaurants in DTD at DLR that are good to eat at and the GCH has a very nice restaurant, Napa Rose, that is awesome adult dining. . .DLR is trying to upgrade its restaurants. . .some of the changes have been good. . .



No question. I had a fabulous dinner with my cousin a couple year back at Napa Rose.. Pretty similar to California Grill I thought, except for the view which is incomparable at the Contemporary. I love the improvements they've made at DLR.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> well.. here's a topic. Leo and I have been emailing back and forth, but I'll bring it here so everyone can discuss. What is a disney restaurant you've always wanted to try but haven't yet?



Yeah, I had a nice list which I sent her and she said I have expensive taste...lol
Don't worry Cin, it would be my treat anyways...


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> God bless you.
> 
> I hope you're doing ok Cindy. I'm just sorry things are icky for you.



    thank you so much. 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes! that is the one!!
> 
> I am a huge fan of Pineapple...  I want one of those drinks they sell at the Poly too .. a Lapu Lapu or something like that? It is served in a pineapple.



Food porn pics from my last trip   










The back scratcher at ohana was good too (although I hate ohana)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay for food porn!! That is exactly what I want!!! 

I really can't wait to get to the World...
:: sigh ::


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My Must Eat Places are LeCellier-I really love their Fillet Mignon and mashed potatoes...mmmmmmmm   I love love love the Biergarten.  The rest are usually Tawney's picks: LTT, Garden Grill, Crystal Palace, etc...  Always in the parks.  So I want to see resorts, and our August trip we have ADR's at my LeCellier and Biergarten, but also at Kona, OHana, Park Fare, Chef Mickeys, and Mama Melroses at DHS.
> 
> I'm excited.
> 
> 
> I love food
> 
> 
> oh and I never had a Dole Whip either, so I will be trying one my next trip ... I think I want the float... looks so yummy!!
> 
> 
> And don't get me started on the snack/drink around the world I have planned!!!  I am going to need to find a friend to make sure I get back to my room! LOL!




Le'Celiar....great place, I've had lunchand dinner there. Pretzel bread and the cheddar cheese soup are musts!

What? Never had a Dole Whip? Both the orange and the pineapple ones are awesome. And once you've tried each of them, on your second round, do a twist...orange/vanilla and pineapple/vanilla. yummy


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Le'Celiar....great place, I've had lunchand dinner there. Pretzel bread and the cheddar cheese soup are musts!
> 
> What? Never had a Dole Whip? Both the orange and the pineapple ones are awesome. And once you've tried each of them, on your second round, do a twist...orange/vanilla and pineapple/vanilla. yummy



Eeew don't mess with perfection! LOL!


I don't even wanna think of food porn though.. I probably weigh more now than I did my last disney trip and those photos are REVOLTING!


----------



## buena vista

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah, I had a nice list which I sent her and she said I have expensive taste...lol
> Don't worry Cin, it would be my treat anyways...



Now that's being a gentleman .. good job Leo  

re: cost and such, I think it's important to be practical with money - you have what you have, and you don't have what you don't have - but I like Oscar Wilde's view of things - "nowadays, people know the cost of everything but the value of nothing." or something to that effect. There are times when I like to splurge on a good meal especially if it's with someone(s) I can share it with - there are few things finer that having great conversation over a fabulous dinner.

<-- off my soapbox


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Le'Celiar....great place, I've had lunchand dinner there. Pretzel bread and the cheddar cheese soup are musts!
> 
> What? Never had a Dole Whip? Both the orange and the pineapple ones are awesome. And once you've tried each of them, on your second round, do a twist...orange/vanilla and pineapple/vanilla. yummy




Oh boy I would kill for pretzel bread right now.  The soup is amazing as well... I had a dream about it the other night.. (weird i know, don't ask)

mmmm pineapple vanilla could be really good too... not a huge fan of orange... maybe I will try it if I am feeling especially citrusy that day.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> I am a seafood and fish buff and that is usually what interests me when I go out to eat.  hmmmm, more thinking. . .lol



Well then, the Cape May Cafe 'Clam Bake', should be right up you alley. I've never tried it before, but it sounds goods...it;'s a seafood buffet.


----------



## CinRell

LOL this thread moves so fast by the time I type in a reply and hit "post" then look back there are 3 more msgs before mine! LOL!

Thanks shawn. And thanks Leo  

Though I think for now, salads should be all I ingest. I kid you not. it's bad.


----------



## NJGuy3

buena vista said:


> Now that's being a gentleman .. good job Leo



Thanks Buena_Vista...Cin knows I mean it and she can take me up on that offer anytime.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Now that's being a gentleman .. good job Leo
> 
> re: cost and such, I think it's important to be practical with money - you have what you have, and you don't have what you don't have - but I like Oscar Wilde's view of things - "nowadays, people know the cost of everything but the value of nothing." or something to that effect. There are times when I like to splurge on a good meal especially if it's with someone(s) I can share it with - there are few things finer that having great conversation over a fabulous dinner.
> 
> <-- off my soapbox



I totally agree, there is something magical about sharing a good dining experience. Some of my most cherished memories with my late mother were meals we had shared, and the conversations we had.  As far as romance goes, I believe wholeheartedly that not only is the conversation great, but the food can be a strong aphrodisiac for two people who are becoming intimately open with one another.

At least for me that has always been the case.   food!


----------



## libertybell7

What's bad Cin?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I'd like beaches and cream too and want the sink!
> 
> I'd also love earl of sandwich. Hmmm.... what else...
> 
> Never had le celliar and might like to try it.
> 
> AND LOVE DOLE WHIPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Beaches and Cream...great burgers...never tried the kitchen sink, so Cin...we can try that togetehr fo rthe first time also.
Earl of Sandwich...awesome for a quick bite.
You'll love Le'Celiar.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> As far as romance goes, I believe wholeheartedly that not only is the conversation great, but the food can be a strong aphrodisiac for two people who are becoming intimately open with one another.
> 
> At least for me that has always been the case.   food!



Conversation over awsome food for me is "holy cow now I'm REALLY keeping my clothes covering my belly tonight!


----------



## CinRell

I am worried about le cellier.. thing is, it's so hyped on the boards I"ve read people very similar to me say it was OVERHYPED and they were let down.

I like the pretzel roles (at CRT)... 

Who knows. I have strange taste. Many don't like crt dinners and for me it was one of  my best meals.


Ditto for CP


Another thing I"d like to try is a turkey leg. But I don't want one. I want a taste of someone else's....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Conversation over awsome food for me is "holy cow now I'm REALLY keeping my clothes covering my belly tonight!




Oh please girl... lol any man I am with will see my gut and butt before sitting down...lol Shoot, after a good meal i'm lucky if my clothes still fit!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> but the food can be a strong aphrodisiac for two people who are becoming intimately open with one another.
> 
> At least for me that has always been the case.   food!



"get out of my head man, this is a family board..."



CinRell said:


> Conversation over awsome food for me is "holy cow now I'm REALLY keeping my clothes covering my belly tonight!



and ...    

have to admit, I've felt that way on more than one occasion.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> aaaw! Lucky lucky



Cindy honey...I would be more than happy to mail you the WDW DVD videos I've created if you ever decide to give me your address. I mentioned that to you over a month ago...did ya forget?


----------



## R.S.Winters

*sings* food glorious food! just how do they do it?
lol
mmm

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I am worried about le cellier.. thing is, it's so hyped on the boards I"ve read people very similar to me say it was OVERHYPED and they were let down.
> 
> I like the pretzel roles (at CRT)...
> 
> Who knows. I have strange taste. Many don't like crt dinners and for me it was one of  my best meals.
> 
> 
> Ditto for CP
> 
> 
> Another thing I"d like to try is a turkey leg. But I don't want one. I want a taste of someone else's....



You can't go in to LeCellier expecting to have a religious experience.  Just expect a good quality meal in a nice atmosphere.  Then make your judgements from there.  
I hate Crystal Palace.. it just sucked IMHO

I've never eaten in the castle.. not sure if I even want to.. maybe some day..My Dd got a turkey leg, so I got to pick off it... it tasted kinda like ham. She loved that it was so big...  Don't mind the teenager with the bad attitude sitting next to her.  One of my nieces that I was ready to strangle on my last trip.


----------



## R.S.Winters

I love the Columbia Harbour House that sells the fish n chips. Sci-Fi Dine Inn is lots of fun. Mama Melroses is gorgeous.
Cosmic Rays I just adore for the guy plaing the instruments and the view of the Hub and Castle (providing u can get a terrace seat).
Alfredo's was evcellent but is now gone 

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I am now officially hungry.


----------



## R.S.Winters

I have a question for y'all:
Assuming you find your handsome Disney Prince, where in the World would you take him for a romantic dinner, and why? Doens't have to be fancy either. For example, if you managed to get a terrace seat at Cosmic Ray's during the fireworks or SpectroMagic, that could be very cool indeed for a nice dinner with your man 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

Here's the Tonga Toast at Kona Cafe. I recommend it.


----------



## CinRell

Jaded.. your daughter is a DOLL!

Dan.. honestly?  The last 2 guys I've gone to disney with.. our first stop is CP. Why? Because I can see how the mood will be set the rest of the trip. How does he interact with pooh etc? How does he react to a buffet with pushy kids (and sometimes adults)?

If he has fun with it... it's all good. If not?  Prepare for a bad trip.


ROMANTIC though?  My idea of romance is probably not like others LOL!  My most romantic dinner was CRT during wishes... very very few others there.. in the center of the room.. being lit by the fireworks... 

Now they have the characters there during dinner too so it probably will always be crowded and rarely a mostly adult experience like that night. ... ah well.

Another romantic thing a CM suggested for me at CBR was to get stuff for a picnic (it was valentines day) from the shop and have a picnic by the beach.

We didn't though... he was too busy on the phone with the woman he started seeing behind my back the week before we left.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Here's the Tonga Toast at Kona Cafe. I recommend it.



I tried making this once. It didn't work out very well.

Ok.. let's keep talking food.. but let's also talk fav places to stay.. on OR off site.. what was your hands down all time favorite place to stay while going to the world?


----------



## R.S.Winters

Lol i like that idea - take him to a character meal to put him to the test haha.
*has secret scoring pad under table - interaction 4, fun 3...* lmao... *gets outside *ok (thinks of random name) Scott - you only scored 7 in there today - I'm afraid u just aint Disney enough for me!*
lol
Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> what was your hands down all time favorite place to stay while going to the world?



I stayed at Beach Club Resort...and got free upgrade to a 2 bedroom suite with 24hr conceirge. I think we were up on the 5th floor. To reach the top two floors, they require the use of your card/key to the world which you insert in the elevator. 

But my all time fav is a close tie between Port Orleans Riverside and French Quarter...I like Riverside because of the landscaping and winding paths. They are great for a walk during the day or night.


----------



## NJGuy3

Ok...here's another. Lobster Bisque at The Yachtsman Steakhouse.


----------



## CinRell

POFQ is my fav.   CBR is my LEAST...


I would love to stay at WL.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I tried making this once. It didn't work out very well.
> 
> Ok.. let's keep talking food.. but let's also talk fav places to stay.. on OR off site.. what was your hands down all time favorite place to stay while going to the world?



My favorite is still OKW. Love waking up in those big comfy suites to a golf course view, lounging on the deck, mimosa in hand, coffee brewing, planning what to make for breakfast and what to do for the day (although I usually have a pretty good idea.. sort of a planner) . 

Best time off site was at a rental house in Kissimmee.. wasn't really a WDW vacation, but my golf buddies and I were playing in a tournament and five of us rented a five bedroom home, pool, jacuzzi, everything.. We ate at Artist Point one night and had a great time. Wonderful cedar plank salmon, smoked mushroom soup... sorry.. I slipped back to food, but you know..


----------



## R.S.Winters

I've not stayed onsite at WDW  too expensive and the circumstances have never been right...
The Marriott Residence Inn and the Comfort Inn both in LBV are awesome though!
I have stayed onsite 3 times at DLRP though (and 4 offsite). The Sequioa Lodge being my fave 
As for resorts and food - the breakfast at the Polynesian is awesome!! Esp. cos u meet characters and are almost gauranteed to see Stitch! (He's my fave lol)

Dx


----------



## buena vista

R.S.Winters said:


> Lol i like that idea - take him to a character meal to put him to the test haha.
> *has secret scoring pad under table - interaction 4, fun 3...* lmao... *gets outside *ok (thinks of random name) Scott - you only scored 7 in there today - I'm afraid u just aint Disney enough for me!*
> lol
> Dx




LOL! that's really good!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> POFQ is my fav.   CBR is my LEAST...
> 
> 
> I would love to stay at WL.



We have the same fav and least fav...hhmmm But we've already discussed that during a past conversation.

WL or AKL, both are very pretty.


----------



## NJGuy3

Speaking of Wilderness Lodge. Who been to Whispering Canyon? It's a cool environment and food is good.
Here's a Glowtini from there.


----------



## R.S.Winters

wow that drink looks totally awesome! now if it were vodka i would say take me there now!! lol


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Speaking of Wilderness Lodge. Who been to Whispering Canyon? It's a cool environment and food is good.
> Here's a Glowtini from there.



I've been... I loved seeing WL but wasn't crazy about WC.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I've been... I loved seeing WL but wasn't crazy about WC.



I've been to better at WDW, but didn't have complaints at WC. I stil have the glowing ice cubes!


----------



## R.S.Winters

If we were discussing places to eat / drink / stay in DLRP, now I would be the expert... I feel kinda left out of this discussion  lol
Whenever I go to the World we always stay offsite and usually eat nr the hotels as it's cheaper (like Sizzler or China Buffet or somewhere).

Dx


----------



## buena vista

buena vista said:


> My favorite is still OKW. Love waking up in those big comfy suites to a golf course view, lounging on the deck, mimosa in hand, coffee brewing, planning what to make for breakfast and what to do for the day (although I usually have a pretty good idea.. sort of a planner) .



like this from last year..


----------



## CinRell

I still have my glow cube and glow cup from sci fi  

Offsite we used to stay at a place at coacoa beach. LOVED it. I hear it's changed there now though


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> I still have my glow cube and glow cup from sci fi
> 
> Offsite we used to stay at a place at coacoa beach. LOVED it. I hear it's changed there now though




My Dad lives right near there, Nice place for sure.


----------



## CinRell

Yeah shawn? I heard it was turning into what daytona became. Say it isn't so!


----------



## disneyfanx3

You all are such experts on all the resturants there - I usually only eat at resturants with the Characters -  I always like to do CP one day get there before the park opens and you can actually ride dumbo with a very small wait and walk right on to all of the other rides in that area -



My favorite resort so far would have have to be Port Orleans riverside - Alligator Bayou - This is mainly because this was one of the my favorite trips to DW - It was just me and the kids and no one there to make me feel guilty if I spent too much on something. -


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Yeah shawn? I heard it was turning into what daytona became. Say it isn't so!



It's getting pretty big that's for sure


----------



## CinRell

BV I wish I could stay somewhere that nice!


DF   for going solo with young kiddos!


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> It's getting pretty big that's for sure



Uuuuh.. I meant dirty and smutty, actually.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Where did everyone go


----------



## R.S.Winters

I wondered the same thing lol
Maybe they all went to Disney and left us behind!!! Argh!!!

Lol

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

OMG people I can't believe all the posts since the morning.  I am not reading through all these because I'm to busy writing my 110 questions for the Uncle.     

Where's Darcy to do the recap for me....


----------



## R.S.Winters

I asked the other day, and I will ask again... who is Uncle?! People keep mentioning him... and I've no idea who he is!!

Dx


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> OMG people I can't believe all the posts since the morning.  I am not reading through all these because I'm to busy writing my 110 questions for the Uncle.
> 
> Where's Darcy to do the recap for me....



Darcy we need a recap 

Anyway - I might have to pop in over there and check out all of the fun with Uncle Paul


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> I asked the other day, and I will ask again... who is Uncle?! People keep mentioning him... and I've no idea who he is!!
> 
> Dx




Look for the Attention: Single woman wanted to show my uncle  the magic of Disney thread! http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1765349


----------



## CinRell

Dan there's another thread in the adult section .. looking for a woman for a girl's single uncle. He's gorgeous and he's the guy in my "disney bachelor" logo I made.



Ok thought of ANOTHER question for ya'll... another email from Leo has me thinking NOW.. what type of disney tourist ARE you?

Are you a park hopper?  Resort hopper?  Take lots of breaks?  Leave the parks for dinners/etc?  Or are you a take a park a day at a time type?  Or a park with some breaks?

What type of disney guest are YOU!?


----------



## NJGuy3

disneyfanx3 said:


> You all are such experts on all the resturants there - I usually only eat at resturants with the Characters -  I always like to do CP one day get there before the park opens and you can actually ride dumbo with a very small wait and walk right on to all of the other rides in that area -
> 
> 
> 
> My favorite resort so far would have have to be Port Orleans riverside - Alligator Bayou - This is mainly because this was one of the my favorite trips to DW - It was just me and the kids and no one there to make me feel guilty if I spent too much on something. -



Feel free to ask dining/food questions anytime...Post on the dining section, I usually post comments/recommendations there also regarding food. I can also give a couple server recommendations also! lol

So would you agree that the landscaping is so scenic at Riverside? it has such a nice feel to it.


----------



## R.S.Winters

What kind of Disney Guest am I?
I'm the all out do-everything-we-possibly-can-in-one-hit kinda guy lol.
I run around the parks like theres no tomorrow, stopping only for pictures, food and drink!! Lmao.
I have been hard pressed to fnd anyone, anywhere EVER who does the parks like I do. Trust me, when I say a trip with me is like a whirlwind, it really is.
I make it my mission to see and do everything humanly possible!! lol

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Dan there's another thread in the adult section .. looking for a woman for a girl's single uncle. He's gorgeous and he's the guy in my "disney bachelor" logo I made.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok thought of ANOTHER question for ya'll... another email from Leo has me thinking NOW.. what type of disney tourist ARE you?
> 
> Are you a park hopper?  Resort hopper?  Take lots of breaks?  Leave the parks for dinners/etc?  Or are you a take a park a day at a time type?  Or a park with some breaks?
> 
> What type of disney guest are YOU!?



The guest I have been and the guest I want to be are two different things.  I have always centered my trips around Tawney, so I was the type to get up, go to park A, tour tour tour, eat lunch, go to resort for break, back in park A for dinner, and more tour tour tour until fireworks.  Never have been to resorts other than the ones I've been staying at, hardly ever use a park hopper,except on AK day,  and I never get a chance to watch shows or parades.

Now, the guest I want to be watches some shows, enjoys parades, resort hops just to feel the experience, will sit on a bench with a treat and people watch, and eat whatever I want, whenever I want. I will take a break if I get tired, go swimming if I feel like it, and take the time to look through shops. I will also loosen up and enjoy an alcoholic beverage or two.

That is what a solo trip is for right?

I will let y'all know after my solo trip if that is what I do or not though..lol


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> Darcy we need a recap
> 
> Anyway - I might have to pop in over there and check out all of the fun with Uncle Paul



I think Darcy is taking a well deserved and overdue nap..

I can't do this justice but I'll try..

Randy and Angie are in la-la land together , which has had an interesting effect on the natives - relief from the mushygushyness and boredom from those who miss their company.

Cindy successfully rescued two pekes and launched interesting discussions on where to eat and stay at the world. 

LB7 is making a game effort to stay in the loop, but is clearly out of sorts with his beloved Duckie at the dentist.

Leo is an afficianado on WDW food and beverages and has delectable photos to prove it.

R.S. Winters is back sharing his classic CM-honed sense of humor after a brief layoff from the boards. 

TT is editing a list of questions for an open Q&A tonight with a newcomer bachelor/uncle disneyphile who's reaching out to the single ladies on the boards.

Tracy returned from PT to share with us the ...er.. deleterious effects of a good meal.

...and I'm doing the three day banana dance    

apologies to those I missed, but I bow to Darcy to get this sort of thing right.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Ok thought of ANOTHER question for ya'll... another email from Leo has me thinking NOW.. what type of disney tourist ARE you?
> 
> Are you a park hopper?  Resort hopper?  Take lots of breaks?  Leave the parks for dinners/etc?  Or are you a take a park a day at a time type?  Or a park with some breaks?
> 
> What type of disney guest are YOU!?



Cindy, as you already know...I used to be a park junkie during my '04 and '05 trips. During the '06-'07 trips, I did calm down a bit but always had a full day whethe rit was at a park, visiting a resort, or taking  an afternoon break. I can go either way with it now and once again, it depends on the person/people I'm with. 
As far as meals go, it all depends on the day. Some days it just maeks ense to stay and have dinner at a park, especially if it happens to be a favorite or trying it for the first time. If it's a romantic dinner, then that another factor to consider. I've had days where we'd have a buffet breakfast around 10am and never gave thought to dinner being it was around 5-6pm. Once again, all depends...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Not bad BV... You are no Darcy, but not bad!


----------



## R.S.Winters

buena vista said:


> R.S. Winters is back sharing his classic CM-honed sense of humor after a brief layoff from the boards.



Lol u really think that haha  

Dx


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Not bad BV... You are no Darcy, but not bad!



sorry Tracy.. I just added you


----------



## disneyfanx3

I am a park hopper - since I mostly go just for the weekend - I like to pack as much into that weekend as I can.  I rarely spend anytime at the resorts.


----------



## ttester9612

Thanks for the recap Darcy...oops I mean BV....see you did a great job, thought it was Darcy for a minute.       

BV THANK YOU SO MUCH...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> sorry Tracy.. I just added you



LOL you didn't need to add me! I try to lay just low enough to not make it into the recaps!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Random announcement:
I just found the DIS Boards group on Facebook lol... *joins*

Dx


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Ok thought of ANOTHER question for ya'll... another email from Leo has me thinking NOW.. what type of disney tourist ARE you?
> 
> Are you a park hopper?  Resort hopper?  Take lots of breaks?  Leave the parks for dinners/etc?  Or are you a take a park a day at a time type?  Or a park with some breaks?
> 
> What type of disney guest are YOU!?



WDW has so much to offer and I love doing do many things, but I like a balance between park time, pool time, golf, and nightime fun. I've done the parks several times over and have my favorite attractions and rides, and I still love to do those, but I also enjoy the live performance stuff, like the Epcot future world players, and the stage shows in Studios. I almost always play golf when I'm there, and I get my pool time in practically every day.. sometimes a siesta if night stuff is planned. Dinner at Epcot or the resorts almost every night.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm a park hopper, like to watch some shows, enjoys the parades, sit on a bench to people watch, or just casually stroll around the parks, eat when and where I want and enjoy an alcoholic beverage or two.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL you didn't need to add me! I try to lay just low enough to not make it into the recaps!!



you call "thongs", "waxing", and "aphrodisiacs" laying low?? LOL!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> you call "thongs", "waxing", and "aphrodisiacs" laying low?? LOL!!



No, that is just regular conversation!


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> you call "thongs", "waxing", and "aphrodisiacs" laying low?? LOL!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

I'm too young and innocent to be hearing these sorts of things!! Lmao


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OK it is gang up on Jaded day!! 

Normal people don't talk about these things regularly?  My daddy always told me I was special, and one of a kind, I didn't think it was a bad thing though.


----------



## CinRell

I'm not a park hopper... unless it's AK/MGM and I just want to do a couple of things or see fantasmic (I don't care for either park).. however, at MK and EPCOT.. I do NOT share my day (LOL!). If I go to that park in the morning, likely it's the one I leave at night. I don't like leaving to eat as there are too many wonderful places to eat at either.

I'm ok with seeing some resorts and spent one trip resort hopping but to be honest, it doesn't to much for me. I love boardwalk.. love dining at some resorts.. but otherwise, if I"m not staying there I don't really want to see it. Would rather spend extra time at MY resort enjoying the things i paid for.

I do like to come back to take a pool/nap break at some point. 

While at the parks, I like to fit everything in however I like to take it nice and slow.  I'm the type who could sit at a bench and watch the castle/birds/people for hours.  Everywhere I go, however, I like to really soak in something and memorize it. Last time at NF we had a fallsview room and I stood on the balcony for about an hour and just watched the falls. 

I"m a "get to the parade early for my special spot to sit" and yes.. I have a spot.

I see disney as a place to be a kid for the most part... I'm a park junky. Yes I know how many other things there are... 

I even don't care a ton for the water parks. I like TL for the shark pool but could do without.

Give me my MK and my EPCOT for 2 days each.. split a day for ak/mgm, one day of DTD and pool... then comando the rest of the days and do whatever I feel I didn't get a chance to do.

and every trip opens with mk and first meal at CP .. LOL!  Yes I"m one of those people who still calls MK wdw.. but we went at LEAST once a year growing up and for the majority of my visits, WDW *was* mk!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK it is gang up on Jaded day!!
> 
> Normal people don't talk about these things regularly?  My daddy always told me I was special, and one of a kind, I didn't think it was a bad thing though.



 I think you misunderstand.. I have absolultely no problem with that kind of conversation, I'm just saying it's the kind of thing that, on a Disney discussion board, attracts some attention. Nothing wrong with provocative, even intimate conversation.. just not my idea of flying below the radar.

there, there


----------



## R.S.Winters

Group Hug Time!!

 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I'm not a park hopper... unless it's AK/MGM and I just want to do a couple of things or see fantasmic (I don't care for either park).. however, at MK and EPCOT.. I do NOT share my day (LOL!). If I go to that park in the morning, likely it's the one I leave at night. I don't like leaving to eat as there are too many wonderful places to eat at either.
> 
> I'm ok with seeing some resorts and spent one trip resort hopping but to be honest, it doesn't to much for me. I love boardwalk.. love dining at some resorts.. but otherwise, if I"m not staying there I don't really want to see it. Would rather spend extra time at MY resort enjoying the things i paid for.
> 
> I do like to come back to take a pool/nap break at some point.
> 
> While at the parks, I like to fit everything in however I like to take it nice and slow.  I'm the type who could sit at a bench and watch the castle/birds/people for hours.  Everywhere I go, however, I like to really soak in something and memorize it. Last time at NF we had a fallsview room and I stood on the balcony for about an hour and just watched the falls.
> 
> I"m a "get to the parade early for my special spot to sit" and yes.. I have a spot.
> 
> I see disney as a place to be a kid for the most part... I'm a park junky. Yes I know how many other things there are...
> 
> I even don't care a ton for the water parks. I like TL for the shark pool but could do without.
> 
> Give me my MK and my EPCOT for 2 days each.. split a day for ak/mgm, one day of DTD and pool... then comando the rest of the days and do whatever I feel I didn't get a chance to do.
> 
> and every trip opens with mk and first meal at CP .. LOL!  Yes I"m one of those people who still calls MK wdw.. but we went at LEAST once a year growing up and for the majority of my visits, WDW *was* mk!!



Sounds similar to my approach maybe with slight differences, but nothing significant. Considering, our last email...I don't see huge differences...whatever


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I think you misunderstand.. I have absolultely no problem with that kind of conversation, I'm just saying it's the kind of thing that, on a Disney discussion board, attracts some attention. Nothing wrong with provocative, even intimate conversation.. just not my idea of flying below the radar.
> 
> there, there




Good point.

My mouth does get a little carried away.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Sounds similar to my approach maybe with slight differences, but nothing significant. Considering, our last email...I don't see huge differences...whatever



  your plan was all over the place. I felt like it would be a neverending stream of bus and monorail trips


----------



## R.S.Winters

Now now kids, calm down 

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

Everyone sit back and watch this...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZTQoBVhLLoo


----------



## R.S.Winters

I want to be REALLY there watching that!
Wishes is my all time fave fireworks ever!!

Dx


----------



## CinRell

I'm beginning to think there is a carbon monoxide leak in my office. I swear I'm SO tired I can't stop yawning!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

: sigh :  I love Wishes, gives me a warm fuzzy feeling


----------



## R.S.Winters

Some pics to curb our boredom lol.
From my Flickr.









































Dx


----------



## CinRell

In honor of the "disney secret" thread in this forum, I will say I've never actually seen wishes.

I've seen it from ohana.. kind of (long story).. I've seen it from CRT.. ahem.. KIND OF...

But never actually SAW it.


----------



## R.S.Winters

More pics from my Flickr 





















Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Great pics Dan! 

I am off for the day.. you guys be good!!!

Chat at ya later!


----------



## R.S.Winters

*waves* bye!!

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

later tracy


----------



## libertybell7

Very nice pictures dan


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thanks!
I love photography, and Disney is the perfect outlet for it.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Incidentally - it's no wonder I'm still single when I walk about like this 

Lol.






Dx


----------



## libertybell7

Yup I see your point   lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I think Darcy is taking a well deserved and overdue nap..
> 
> I can't do this justice but I'll try..
> 
> Randy and Angie are in la-la land together , which has had an interesting effect on the natives - relief from the mushygushyness and boredom from those who miss their company.
> 
> .




Hmmmm...OK...well here's an Angy recap...lol

For starters.....
Angy has been busy trying to get ready to leave....I am going to stay at my brothers in Richmond so he can drop me off at the airport early am tomorrow. It has been a VERY long week and had to take Marie back to her Moms a few minutes ago so she is very upset that play time at "Annies" as she calls me is over with... and ahem...RELIEF from mushygushjyness???? My feelings are hurt (well not really) because Randy and I kept our mushiness to ourselves most days Yesterday was just different because we knew he had a 20 hr ride whereas we are used to spending our "work days" together online being mushy gushy in provate to one another so today was going to be difficult for BOTH of us without that...(too busy to be on phone all day as he drives...lol)

Shawn has been noticeably quiet today missing his honey....

Cindy Lou Who has rescued 2 adorable Poms....loving em Cin....and discussing favorite places to eat and her all time shameful secret which amazed me.....GET TO WISHES CIN IT IS THE BEST!!!!!!

Leo has been posting amazing pictures of food items and yummy glowtinis and giving his feedback on restaurants and cuisine which I enjoyed 

Tracy has been discussing her thoughts on going to disney solo vs with kids and I say GO FOR IT!!!! It is the most awesome way to experience Disney...(I just got back from my first solo March 6th or so) and you get to do DW at YOUR pace and see what you want, people watch, take pics etc etc

Dan...who wears a cute stitch hat does DW the way my son does at a million miles an hour so that you leave the parks exhausted and need a vacation from your vacation as well as posting some pretty good pictures so ty

TT is waiting to bombard poor Uncle Paul who is a hottie (NOT THAT I NOTICED) with a 110 questions....and I for one will be looking for the answers

Darcy is AWOL...she is not allowed to be silent on this thread


and BV is jumping up and down because he only has     left until some fun in the sun....



So...I will not post anything mushy about Randy....he left at 8:15 this morning after telling me how much he was missing me already...hehehh and i reminded him I will be seeing him tomorrow...however it looks like I will not be able to stay late into Monday as I thought because I have to be in Charlotte at 2pm Monday for a last minute meeting which bites...but I should be home by late Monday night so I will fill everyone in on whether or not Randy is as much of a flirt in person as he is online etc etc...

So...for now I gotta run as I told my brother I would be up there by 7:45 as he is cooking me dinner...

(((HUGS))) If I get a chance I will check the boards tonight and maybe chat if this piece of crap Vista lets me in If not talk to you Tuesday morning!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Hey tree, ready for tonight?



OMG Cin, I just saw the Uncle Paul's pic you have here.  My computer at work does not allow us to see certain pics.   I Just LOVE This.


----------



## ttester9612

Hey Shawn Are you going to have your popcorn ready for opcorn::


----------



## disneyfanx3

Angy - you and Randy have a safe Trip!!

TT are you ready its almost time


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Angy - you and Randy have a safe Trip!!
> 
> TT are you ready its almost time



I'm ready, just waiting for the niece and Uncle


----------



## R.S.Winters

So now all you women have gone to fawn over this anti-Disney guy (what's wrong with you all?! lol) it just leaves the rest if us here bored lol 

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

Believe me Dan, it's boring over there to.. I'm the only one asking questions.  Now I'm waiting for Uncle Paul to answer them....


----------



## connorsmom911

R.S.Winters said:


> Random announcement:
> I just found the DIS Boards group on Facebook lol... *joins*
> 
> Dx




Oooh, where, where???  I'm on Facebook, if you want, I can add you!  Just pm me your info and I'll add you.  Can't search for me because of my security settings.  Did you get my message that I'm from Canada too, just west of you in Kitchener.  A bunch of us from the CDN board get together every few months for a mini-meet at Square One in Mississauga.  I'll let you know when the next one is.


----------



## R.S.Winters

connorsmom911 said:


> Oooh, where, where???  I'm on Facebook, if you want, I can add you!  Just pm me your info and I'll add you.  Can't search for me because of my security settings.  Did you get my message that I'm from Canada too, just west of you in Kitchener.  A bunch of us from the CDN board get together every few months for a mini-meet at Square One in Mississauga.  I'll let you know when the next one is.



Hey, yea sorry i do remember seeing that message now lol
as for the meet, well you said it's after may sometime right? well i'm moving to montreal in may, so may not be possible anyway, but keep me informed  (by the way do you know Marilynn / cabmom on DIS?)
i will message u my facebook - and yes, to search for the DIS group, u have to type The DIS, then search in all global networks. you will see it as the first result with about 280 members 

Dx


----------



## connorsmom911

R.S.Winters said:


> Hey, yea sorry i do remember seeing that message now lol
> as for the meet, well you said it's after may sometime right? well i'm moving to montreal in may, so may not be possible anyway, but keep me informed  (by the way do you know Marilynn / cabmom on DIS?)
> i will message u my facebook - and yes, to search for the DIS group, u have to type The DIS, then search in all global networks. you will see it as the first result with about 280 members
> 
> Dx



I think I met cabmom once at one of our mini-meets, but I usually have trouble matching faces to names if we get a big turnout!   Going to add the DIS boards group to my facebook as soon as I get Connor to bed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hmmmm...OK...well here's an Angy recap...lol
> 
> For starters.....
> Angy has been busy trying to get ready to leave....I am going to stay at my brothers in Richmond so he can drop me off at the airport early am tomorrow. It has been a VERY long week and had to take Marie back to her Moms a few minutes ago so she is very upset that play time at "Annies" as she calls me is over with... and ahem...RELIEF from mushygushjyness???? My feelings are hurt (well not really) because Randy and I kept our mushiness to ourselves most days Yesterday was just different because we knew he had a 20 hr ride whereas we are used to spending our "work days" together online being mushy gushy in provate to one another so today was going to be difficult for BOTH of us without that...(too busy to be on phone all day as he drives...lol)
> 
> Shawn has been noticeably quiet today missing his honey....
> 
> Cindy Lou Who has rescued 2 adorable Poms....loving em Cin....and discussing favorite places to eat and her all time shameful secret which amazed me.....GET TO WISHES CIN IT IS THE BEST!!!!!!
> 
> Leo has been posting amazing pictures of food items and yummy glowtinis and giving his feedback on restaurants and cuisine which I enjoyed
> 
> Tracy has been discussing her thoughts on going to disney solo vs with kids and I say GO FOR IT!!!! It is the most awesome way to experience Disney...(I just got back from my first solo March 6th or so) and you get to do DW at YOUR pace and see what you want, people watch, take pics etc etc
> 
> Dan...who wears a cute stitch hat does DW the way my son does at a million miles an hour so that you leave the parks exhausted and need a vacation from your vacation as well as posting some pretty good pictures so ty
> 
> TT is waiting to bombard poor Uncle Paul who is a hottie (NOT THAT I NOTICED) with a 110 questions....and I for one will be looking for the answers
> 
> Darcy is AWOL...she is not allowed to be silent on this thread
> 
> 
> and BV is jumping up and down because he only has     left until some fun in the sun....
> 
> 
> 
> So...I will not post anything mushy about Randy....he left at 8:15 this morning after telling me how much he was missing me already...hehehh and i reminded him I will be seeing him tomorrow...however it looks like I will not be able to stay late into Monday as I thought because I have to be in Charlotte at 2pm Monday for a last minute meeting which bites...but I should be home by late Monday night so I will fill everyone in on whether or not Randy is as much of a flirt in person as he is online etc etc...
> 
> So...for now I gotta run as I told my brother I would be up there by 7:45 as he is cooking me dinner...
> 
> (((HUGS))) If I get a chance I will check the boards tonight and maybe chat if this piece of crap Vista lets me in If not talk to you Tuesday morning!!!!



I am here, I am here. . .geesh people, I gotta sleep sometime. . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

uh, no you don't - how dare you think u can!!! lol!! u MUST be here al lthe time to keep us all informed!!! 

Lmao

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

Darcy  Uncle Paul was still answering questions. Can you believe it, I was the only one posting questions.  Don't know where are all the ladies were tonight?   I had a feeling he was hoping for a certain person to be there tonight and it wasn't me.  Oh well, it was just not meant to be.  I did have fun asking the questions.  I noticed that DivaMom is over there now.. Go check it out.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy  Uncle Paul was still answering questions. Can you believe it, I was the only one posting questions.  Don't know where are all the ladies were tonight?   I had a feeling he was hoping for a certain person to be there tonight and it wasn't me.  Oh well, it was just not meant to be.  I did have fun asking the questions.  I noticed that DivaMom is over there now.. Go check it out.



Can't, gotta go get ready for work. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy  Uncle Paul was still answering questions. Can you believe it, I was the only one posting questions.  Don't know where are all the ladies were tonight?   I had a feeling he was hoping for a certain person to be there tonight and it wasn't me.  Oh well, it was just not meant to be.  I did have fun asking the questions.  I noticed that DivaMom is over there now.. Go check it out.



Well, I am sure it wasn't me. . .I haven't had much interaction with that thread. . .and I am SOOOOO busy working overtime I barely have time to get to know the people here that I have "met" online. . .lol

And Dan, sorry, at my age I need my beauty sleep. . .ALL of it. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I am sure it wasn't me. . .I haven't had much interaction with that thread. . .and I am SOOOOO busy working overtime I barely have time to get to know the people here that I have "met" online. . .lol
> 
> And Dan, sorry, at my age I need my beauty sleep. . .ALL of it. . .lol



Uncle Paul doesn't know what he's missing not chatting with you.

BV did very good job of doing the recap for us....But it's still not you...


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Uncle Paul doesn't know what he's missing not chatting with you.
> 
> BV did very good job of doing the recap for us....But it's still not you...



Totally agree.  

well, my work's done, laundry's churning, the suitcase is out, which is making the dog nervous, but then she doesn't know she's staying with my parents which is doggie valhalla. 

Life is good


----------



## CinRell

Well I must say, tree, if he was concerned over someone not there then he is a fool as well for not realizing a beautiful woman WAS there on time to ask him questions (YOU!)


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Ok.. let's keep talking food.. but let's also talk fav places to stay.. on OR off site.. what was your hands down all time favorite place to stay while going to the world?



AKL is my favorite. Have always booked a standard and gotten the free upgrade  

I have eaten at so many places, and Boma is at the top of my list and for counter service Tangerine Cafe. Not sure where I still want to try? Maybe California Grill, not sure. I did free dining twice so I have been to most of the places I have wanted to try.


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Well I must say, tree, if he was concerned over someone not there then he is a fool as well for not realizing a beautiful woman WAS there on time to ask him questions (YOU!)



Thanks


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Totally agree.
> 
> well, my work's done, laundry's churning, the suitcase is out, which is making the dog nervous, but then she doesn't know she's staying with my parents which is doggie valhalla.
> 
> Life is good



Hey Tom, thanks for keeping everyone up to date. . .with my work schedule lately sleep is a much needed commodity. . .

But don't worry all, I'll be back. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Tom, thanks for keeping everyone up to date. . .with my work schedule lately sleep is a much needed commodity. . .
> 
> But don't worry all, I'll be back. . .lol



thanks Darcy.. I have no doubt. Glad you got your zzz's


----------



## Starkiss

Hi Guys!  

Just dropping by to say hey.  How fantastic!!!...not only male disney fanatics, but single too?!?!?!  Ahhh....I guess I really can sing...."Some day my prince will come..." 

Kudos to all of you for being so in touch with your disney side!  

Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!

<3 Jennifer


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi and welcome Jennifer!! We are a friendly, if not slightly insane bunch!!

D x


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Starkiss said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just dropping by to say hey.  How fantastic!!!...not only male disney fanatics, but single too?!?!?!  Ahhh....I guess I really can sing...."Some day my prince will come..."
> 
> Kudos to all of you for being so in touch with your disney side!
> 
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!
> 
> <3 Jennifer



Hiya! and welcome!!  

Never stop singing!!!


----------



## buena vista

Starkiss said:


> Hi Guys!
> 
> Just dropping by to say hey.  How fantastic!!!...not only male disney fanatics, but single too?!?!?!  Ahhh....I guess I really can sing...."Some day my prince will come..."
> 
> Kudos to all of you for being so in touch with your disney side!
> 
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!
> 
> <3 Jennifer




Hi Jennifer! Welcome back!  

Hi everyone!!! Doing the two day banana dance!!   

I'm now officially on vacation, but it won't be until I'm on the monorail at MCO and hear "Welcome to Orlando International Airport.." that I'll know that "Please stand clear of the doors...por favor mantenganse alejado de las puertas" won't be too far behind.


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning, I hope everyone has a pleasant day.

WB Jennifer.

BV, enjoy your vacation..say hi to Mickey for me.

I'm getting ready to balance my checkbook and then move on to housework.  What a dreaded job but someone has to do it and I don't see any help around here.   I've already started with doing the  now I need to get my butt off the chair and start cleaning.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi Jennifer! Welcome back!
> 
> Hi everyone!!! Doing the two day banana dance!!
> 
> I'm now officially on vacation, but it won't be until I'm on the monorail at MCO and hear "Welcome to Orlando International Airport.." that I'll know that "Please stand clear of the doors...por favor mantenganse alejado de las puertas" won't be too far behind.



I can't wait to do my two day banana dance in about 6 weeks..lol Those formal monotone words are like music to my ears!

Ok, off to the gym, be good boys and girls... and have a great Saturday!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi  everyone


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Moring Everyone!!



Starkiss said:


> Hi Guys!
> Just dropping by to say hey.  How fantastic!!!...not only male disney fanatics, but single too?!?!?!  Ahhh....I guess I really can sing...."Some day my prince will come..."
> Kudos to all of you for being so in touch with your disney side!
> Hope y'all are having a fabulous day!
> <3 Jennifer



 


buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!!! Doing the two day banana dance!!
> I'm now officially on vacation, but it won't be until I'm on the monorail at MCO and hear "Welcome to Orlando International Airport.." that I'll know that "Please stand clear of the doors...por favor mantenganse alejado de las puertas" won't be too far behind.



     Have a nice vacation!
I wish I was going - is it may yet 




ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning, I hope everyone has a pleasant day. I'm getting ready to balance my checkbook and then move on to housework.  What a dreaded job but someone has to do it and I don't see any help around here.   I've already started with doing the  now I need to get my butt off the chair and start cleaning.



Getting ready to do housework here too getting the kids to clean their rooms - they cleaned the playroom yesterday - and we were able to donate a lot of stuff



libertybell7 said:


> Hi  everyone



HI Shawn


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can't wait to do my two day banana dance in about 6 weeks..lol Those formal monotone words are like music to my ears!
> 
> Ok, off to the gym, be good boys and girls... and have a great Saturday!



Have a great Saturday Too!!!


----------



## libertybell7

everyone must be cleaning today


----------



## connorsmom911

Good Morning, Good Morning!! (you know which song to insert here...) 

Yes, doing much cleaning and laundry today...but all for a good cause!!  I'm having family over tonight for our "Earth Hour" party by candle/flash light.  Lots of wine will be drunk and so will I  

Welcome Jennifer!  Just jump right on in. 

Enjoy your trip BV!  That's why I keep that phrase close by in my siggie, just so I can read it often and sigh...but it won't be that long for me, thank goodness!!  Margaritas in May!!! 

Morning Shawn, how's that lovely soulmate of yours? 

Well, gotta run.  I'll try to pop in and keep up here and there today, but ya know how it is...


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Tracey, 
Duckie's hiding from me at the moment... But she's fine


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> My favorite is still OKW. Love waking up in those big comfy suites to a golf course view, lounging on the deck, mimosa in hand, coffee brewing, planning what to make for breakfast and what to do for the day (although I usually have a pretty good idea.. sort of a planner) .
> 
> Best time off site was at a rental house in Kissimmee.. wasn't really a WDW vacation, but my golf buddies and I were playing in a tournament and five of us rented a five bedroom home, pool, jacuzzi, everything.. We ate at Artist Point one night and had a great time. Wonderful cedar plank salmon, smoked mushroom soup... sorry.. I slipped back to food, but you know..



Okay Tom, your pic was enough but the gastronomic dining experiences vebally.. .oh man, anyone available at the moment?


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi and welcome Jennifer!! We are a friendly, if not slightly insane bunch!!
> 
> D x



Enjoyed the tour of DLP in pics!!! Thanks!


----------



## libertybell7

Darcy I think the loard needs cpr


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Tracey,
> Duckie's hiding from me at the moment... But she's fine




Duckie was hiding from someone else and you know it


----------



## Starkiss

WHAT a welcoming group!!  

BV: I must say...I am definitely green!  Hearing 2 days until the lovely sound of spanish words I don't understand, but know well enough to know I'm home, makes my 6 month wait seem like forever!   

D x:  What fun is life without a little insanity!?!?

liberty bell: What is club wats?? 

 Hi TT, disneyfanx3, connorsmom, and jadedbeauty!!!! 

Nursedarcy...we nurses have to stick together on here! 

WDWtheplacetobe.....HOW did you guys meet on disboards?...I'd LOVE to hear the LOVE story!! 

Hope everyone is enjoying their weekend!  I work every weekend, but am off all week.  No matter how bad saturday is, I know I only have 1 day left to put up with it!  AND, in western PA, I actually had some SUNSHINE to enjoy today!!


----------



## buena vista

One Day More!.. and now I have the Les Miserables Act I finale song buzzing in my head. Where's Cindy with "Mahna Mahna" when I need her? 

Finally.. the one day banana dance!  

Thank you all for the good wishes for a great time at WDW. I won't let you down! .

It's funny, when I'm asked why I'm going there by my non-DIS friends who have never been to the World or those who only remember WDW as the Magic Kingdom circa 1979, it's still hard for me to explain. I do my best - saying, you really have to work hard not to have a great time being there, and being made to feel like a special guest, appreciated, even cherished sometimes. For those of you who just get it - and I'm thinking that's 99.9% of you - you know what I'm saying. I don't have to explain. You know all about the anticipation of the day before, playing through your head all the things you can't wait to rediscover when you're there, even wondering what, if anything, you'll discover for the very first time(!). 

Every vacation is different (and I'm so in need of one!). I'm so glad I picked WDW for this one, AND for discovering the DISboards when I booked this trip and can share my passion for it with you all... because, well, you just know.


----------



## ttester9612

Yes, BV we do know your excitement.  And I'm doing the  dance with you.  I have 31 more days before I'm there...


----------



## libertybell7

Tom I hope you have a great time...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> One Day More!.. and now I have the Les Miserables Act I finale song buzzing in my head. Where's Cindy with "Mahna Mahna" when I need her?
> 
> Finally.. the one day banana dance!
> 
> Thank you all for the good wishes for a great time at WDW. I won't let you down! .
> 
> It's funny, when I'm asked why I'm going there by my non-DIS friends who have never been to the World or those who only remember WDW as the Magic Kingdom circa 1979, it's still hard for me to explain. I do my best - saying, you really have to work hard not to have a great time being there, and being made to feel like a special guest, appreciated, even cherished sometimes. For those of you who just get it - and I'm thinking that's 99.9% of you - you know what I'm saying. I don't have to explain. You know all about the anticipation of the day before, playing through your head all the things you can't wait to rediscover when you're there, even wondering what, if anything, you'll discover for the very first time(!).
> 
> Every vacation is different (and I'm so in need of one!). I'm so glad I picked WDW for this one, AND for discovering the DISboards when I booked this trip and can share my passion for it with you all... because, well, you just know.




Yes, you are among people who know EXACTLY what you mean! I truly hope you have a wonderful trip.  
I'll do your banana dance with ya too!


----------



## buena vista

Morning Teresa, Shawn, Tracy!.. hope I didn't wake you all up with my exuberence, but I'm happy for your company.. it's much more fun when we bananas dance as a bunch


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

We are a bunch of bananas aren't we?


----------



## libertybell7

Yes i'm jealous of you...


----------



## R.S.Winters

morning all 

Dx


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Starkiss said:


> WHAT a welcoming group!!
> 
> 
> 
> WDWtheplacetobe.....HOW did you guys meet on disboards?...I'd LOVE to hear the LOVE story!!



I'll answer that one this afternoon....off to church and then it's Al's BDAY!!!


----------



## libertybell7

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I'll answer that one this afternoon....off to church and then it's Al's BDAY!!!



Well I for one can't wait to hear your story.


----------



## CinRell

HAPPY BIRTHDAY AL!!!



WELCOME Starkiss!  I think you're gonna like it here (singing "Annie" style)


BV... we're gonna miss you  Enjoy your trip though... wish I was headed south for a while!


Everyone else...


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I'll answer that one this afternoon....off to church and then it's Al's BDAY!!!



WDW please tell Al Happy Birthday... sorry that I let that slip and not get an ecard off to him this year. Did you hear??? Tink1 is engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Oop's I didn't see your post...Welcome starkiss


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> Did you hear??? Tink1 is engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!



Another one bites the dust...  Go team!


----------



## Sha

CoasterAddict said:


> Another one bites the dust...  Go team!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon All!


BV - I understand the exicitment about DW have great time (I know you will its DW after all)   dance for you!!!


Have a great day everyone!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> WDW please tell Al Happy Birthday... sorry that I let that slip and not get an ecard off to him this year. Did you hear??? Tink1 is engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL...I am sure her PM box will be full of questions....huh? Wait till wdw gets back on the boards and see's that!  She maybe in blue fairy mode...Hey WDW...maybe you can tell Bren a little about Disney Weddings...as our resident expert


----------



## ttester9612

CoasterAddict said:


> Another one bites the dust...  Go team!





Sha said:


>



I dido that....   Way to go Tink1


----------



## CinRell

So I spent last night at sis's.. the kids are so cute.  My niece made us watch home movies just taken a year and a half ago. I remember thinking she was so big now and she was a BABY. Time flies. I know in a year I'll look at photos/movies taken NOW and think how little she was.

Ended up going to bed EARLY. (no leo I wasn't ignoring you.... I fell asleep at about 9... I"m a loser!)

I really meant to hop onto chat, too.  I'll be on tonight for sure!


I hope angy and her prince are having a wonderful weekend  

can't wait to hear all about it... ok not ALL all about it.. teeheehee

I just watched "The December Boys"... anyone ever see it? Very cute movie.


----------



## libertybell7

So that's where you was hiding...


----------



## libertybell7

How's the weather Charlene?


----------



## disneyfanx3

do you really want to know?



it is 73 right now sunny and just beautiful - kids playing back yard in bathing suits


----------



## libertybell7

I was wondering how the weather is for Randy and Angy's trip...Sounds great for them.


----------



## CinRell

yeah.. friday was trying to work out an argument.. blah blah blah whateverwhateverwhatever
delayingtheinevitableatthispoint

but who knows


how was YOUR weekend? Where is Ducky?

Where is everyone!?


----------



## disneyfanx3

They should have nice weather - not too hot yet this time of year but getting there soon we'll be complaining about hte heat as you all do the cold.


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> do you really want to know?
> 
> 
> 
> it is 73 right now sunny and just beautiful - kids playing back yard in bathing suits



I'll be there in 18 hrs.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> yeah.. friday was trying to work out an argument.. blah blah blah whateverwhateverwhatever
> delayingtheinevitableatthispoint
> 
> but who knows
> 
> 
> how was YOUR weekend? Where is Ducky?
> 
> Where is everyone!?



Did you get it all worked out?


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Did you get it all worked out?



I honestly don't even know the answer to that.. since on his part, it was completely ignored.


----------



## libertybell7

Im here, Duckie is at a birthday party. 48 degrees here, not so bad.


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  Been a completely up and down day here...trying to have some quality time with Connor because it seems so few and far between now that we've settled into this new routine splitting the kids, but I still feel shortchanged.  So emotions are running high, and then the ex calls and we get into another huge fight on the phone.  Seems things with the other woman are crumbling, not that they ever had a solid footing in the first place.  And with no one else to take it out on, I'm the easy target.

Oh well, we have some banana bread in the oven and the smell is delightful!  Maybe we'll watch our disney planning dvd when it comes out of the oven.  And I think he's setting up our game of Trouble (Stitch version), so I'm gonna try to focus on all the good that came out of this.

Hopefully I'll make it to chat tonight!


----------



## libertybell7

See you then tracey.


----------



## CinRell

Tracey  

Can you communicate through someone else?  Maybe the courts can appoint someone as a go between at least for now... with this still all so "new" and him taking out his frustrations on you.... make it so he CAN'T!.. You don't need his issues affecting you.


If you ever need to talk, vent, or cry to someone I'd be more than happy to send you my #. I'm a good listener... and when the need be I'm pretty good at man bashing too


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  Been a completely up and down day here...trying to have some quality time with Connor because it seems so few and far between now that we've settled into this new routine splitting the kids, but I still feel shortchanged.  So emotions are running high, and then the ex calls and we get into another huge fight on the phone.  Seems things with the other woman are crumbling, not that they ever had a solid footing in the first place.  And with no one else to take it out on, I'm the easy target.
> 
> Oh well, we have some banana bread in the oven and the smell is delightful!  Maybe we'll watch our disney planning dvd when it comes out of the oven.  And I think he's setting up our game of Trouble (Stitch version), so I'm gonna try to focus on all the good that came out of this.
> 
> Hopefully I'll make it to chat tonight!



Tracey - sorry to hear about that   I know exactly what you are going through - When I had the kids with me when he still had the gf i just did not answer his calls - that was the only way I could get through it - still I don't answer his calls unless the kids are with him or he leaves a message and I will return his call - if you ever need to talk I am here for you - HOpe to see you in chat tonight.


----------



## CinRell

Charlene I love the pic in your sig. Your babies are BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## libertybell7

I'm afraid to stick my head up here...Don't want to get bashed


----------



## libertybell7

I hope that you girl's don't think that all guy's act like that.


----------



## Tink901

Sha said:


> WDW please tell Al Happy Birthday... sorry that I let that slip and not get an ecard off to him this year. Did you hear??? Tink1 is engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks Sha - I guess I forgot to post in all the excitement!!   



CoasterAddict said:


> Another one bites the dust...  Go team!



LOL



katydidbug1 said:


> LOL...I am sure her PM box will be full of questions....huh? Wait till wdw gets back on the boards and see's that!  She maybe in blue fairy mode...Hey WDW...maybe you can tell Bren a little about Disney Weddings...as our resident expert



Tink2 so far my PM box is safe - but not when WDW sees I'll await her PM and info.  It will be a Disney Wedding - no question.  



ttester9612 said:


> I dido that....   Way to go Tink1



Thanks TT!  



WDW please tell Al Happy Birthday - I'm sure you made his birthday special.

Brenda


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Tink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Congratulations!!!  WOOOOWHEEEEE!!!!

Our suggestion is the Wedding Pavilion in the Fall, of course!!!!


----------



## Tink901

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Tink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!  WOOOOWHEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Our suggestion is the Wedding Pavilion in the Fall, of course!!!!





THANKS WDW!!!!  We have discussed that and a few other choices!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Charlene I love the pic in your sig. Your babies are BEAUTIFUL!



Thanks Cin!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Once upon a time, on the first "Any Disney Men....?" thread.....

We met on that thread!  When the "gang" at the time started a chat room on dismates, we became closer friends.  I was the unofficial matchmaker (aka Blue Fairy) of the chat room, trying to pair people and help them as a sounding board thru the first part of their relationships. I tried to pair Al with "scuba-somebody" as he is a diver, but it didn't work.  Slapwhitey and Lilo are close friends as well, but that's another story.  And then there's Indybill and JulesP.  But, I digress.

About May we all decided to meet in Disney in December.  When I found out that I could go for sure, I PM'd a couple of friends in the chat room to see when they were going.  Al wanted to do a Segway tour with me.  I told him he could as long as he wasn't an AXE-MURDERER. (remember that bit of info) For some odd reason, Al and I became organizers of that meet to run EMH at MK. (Green glow necklaces rock!)

We started chatting on the computer A LOT after the Axe-Murderer question.
After about 7 weeks, I was getting cell phone numbers for the meet and he PM'd to ask if I wanted his.  Then we started on the phone, too.  He (being the smart geek he is) got Vonage.  We talked about 5 hours a day.   Before I heard his voice I was content meeting in December, NOW I could NOT wait that long.  We arranged a trip for September, meeting Lilo and Slapwhitey there as well.  We met at the Magical Express Desk in the Orlando airport. Our first dinner at Disney was a Hot Fudge Sundae at Ghirardelli's.  On that trip, I brought him a toy AXE and he brought me AXE earrings and an AXE keychain that I carry to this day.

After several trips back and forth and to DISNEY (1100 miles between us), we went in April and he brought a ring.  After several failed attempts (you can ask him how difficult I can be), he asked in AK on Saturday morning.  The whole day after that went perfectly.  Buses were there at the exact time we needed them, we were given a FASTPASS for BTMRR, we walked into Fantasmic to have it start in 5 minutes, etc. 

Now the "fun" started.....I was a practicing Pharmacist in Texas for 22 years, owned a house and had a Life there.  The next day I had OFF, I walked into my Boss's office with an expensive bottle of champagne and the news that I would be going in September. 

The first thing to be done....after telling, of course, was to get a dress.  My MOH and I (she lived in Dallas) got on the computer and searched the internet for a dress.  A friend in Houston went with me and picked the BM dresses.  Disney did virtually everything else.  Al was in charge of obtaining a Florida license.  I organized the guests' logistics. Then I started the process to obtain a Pharmacy license for Illinois.  I can now deal drugs in two states!  Then I got my house ready to sell and started culling and packing.  In the meantime, Al looked at houses here and sent pictures of them all.  He put an offer in and I physically saw the house a few weeks' after that.  My house sold fast, so I got Mayflower to move my stuff and my car.  I flew to my new home, wedding dress in hand on Sept 13.  His friends met me at the airport with kazoos, playing "Here comes the Bride", with a Big Sign to welcome me, champagne, and a purple silk bouquet (which now rests on the mantel).

We went to Disney a few days early, one of my BM's missed the first nite's dinner due to a plane delay, but everything else went fine.  We had 'Ohanas for dinner the nite before, the girls went to MK.  The three Moms (mine, his and my extra-mom---MOH's mom) went back to WL to rest.  I stayed with my girls the night before at WL.  The boys went to AC.  The Limo picked him and one of his friends up at OKW and then the girls up at WL.  No one was late.  My MOH did my hair.  It was just us 3 girls in the room, and then we walked across the resort to the Moms. 

We were married at the Wedding Pavilion.  The cake and champagne reception was held on a balcony at GF.  *PICS are at dbeedle.com !*  Then we went to lunch at Whispering Canyon Cafe in WL.  That was fun!  The manager insisted I have a sheet to cover the dress, we were in the stick-pony race and had our first dance there!

We were married 10/10/2007, so my new license plates in Illinois are 
"AL WDW 7" , thanks to SHA...who suggested it!

Other questions?  Done reading for a while?  

You CAN make this board work, even if you aren't planning it!!!


      

PS---turns out that we are BOTH Lutheran, BOTH DVC and BOTH Disney stock holders!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

What a nice story and again Congratulations to you!!


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> so my new license plates in Illinois are
> "AL WDW 7" , thanks to SHA...who suggested it!



LOL I forgot about that!


----------



## connorsmom911

WDW, thanks for posting your story!  It was so touching reading it!  How sweet and wonderful!  All that mushy, gushy stuff...I love it all!

I was listening to Wishes this afternoon while Connor and I were playing his Toy Story Memory game and waiting for our banana bread.  I know for certain what I will be wishing for when I watch Wishes by myself in May.  It will be bittersweet for sure because I have always watched it with my ex, and every time the wish I made came true (pulled us back from the brink of divorce 3 years ago, conceived Caeden a year and half ago, etc.) except the last trip, when it was already too late to save our marriage, although I didn't know it.  It will be a special time in May for sure!

So, enough bellyaching for me for one day!  Thanks for listening to me whining.  I'll try to be more cheery from now on...sorry bout that!  Thanks for all your well wishes and support everybody!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Evening all.
What's the score then?
I watched 2 movies today - Juno and The Brave One. Both very good!

Dx


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> WDW, thanks for posting your story!  It was so touching reading it!  How sweet and wonderful!  All that mushy, gushy stuff...I love it all!
> 
> I was listening to Wishes this afternoon while Connor and I were playing his Toy Story Memory game and waiting for our banana bread.  I know for certain what I will be wishing for when I watch Wishes by myself in May.  It will be bittersweet for sure because I have always watched it with my ex, and every time the wish I made came true (pulled us back from the brink of divorce 3 years ago, conceived Caeden a year and half ago, etc.) except the last trip, when it was already too late to save our marriage, although I didn't know it.  It will be a special time in May for sure!
> 
> So, enough bellyaching for me for one day!  Thanks for listening to me whining.  I'll try to be more cheery from now on...sorry bout that!  Thanks for all your well wishes and support everybody!





Tracey - that is perfectly ok - that is what friends are for


----------



## disneyfanx3

R.S.Winters said:


> Evening all.
> What's the score then?
> I watched 2 movies today - Juno and The Brave One. Both very good!
> 
> Dx



Evening Dan-  2 movies in one day - thats probably something I will be doing next weekend while the kids are at their dads - thanks for some suggestions I'll have to check them out


----------



## R.S.Winters

Yea and tonight I might watch American Gangster... Will let you know if that's good too 

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

WDW that was a beautiful and romantic story. I'm glad you found your prince.  Al and you were meant for each other.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

R.S.Winters said:


> Yea and tonight I might watch American Gangster... Will let you know if that's good too
> 
> Dx



Hi everyone  American Gangster was good and along those lines, I also liked The Departed and Gone Baby Gone.  Juno was very funny and The Brave One was another good choice.  I see a lot of movies You have some good recommendations, Dan


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

WDW: Your story is beautiful. It is great that two people found one another from across the country.  I can feel the magic when I read your words! 

Tink: Congrats!

CM: Life comes at us fast sometimes. Changes sweep through our lives, things end, and others begin. I will have different wishes at Wishes this year too.


----------



## disneyfanx3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi everyone  American Gangster was good and along those lines, I also liked The Departed and Gone Baby Gone.  Juno was very funny and The Brave One was another good choice.  I see a lot of movies You have some good recommendations, Dan



 

I didn't see that many movies in the past so  I am catching up - I just joined netflix so keep the recommendations coming .  I liked the departed also


----------



## Kimmielee

Amazing what happens when you least expect it.  I couldn't be happier for you both!  Details... we need DETAILS!!!


----------



## Tink901

Kimmielee said:


> Amazing what happens when you least expect it.  I couldn't be happier for you both!  Details... we need DETAILS!!!




Thank you Kimmie!  Call me we can discuss details over a drink!  It's awesome!!!  Never know what happens when you least expect it!  I've never been happier in my life - he is the greatest and takes great care of me!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> WDW: Your story is beautiful. It is great that two people found one another from across the country.  I can feel the magic when I read your words!



Thanks much, ya'll!!!

The best thing about this whole story? * I love him more every day!!!*

I can't imagine being married to anyone else!

And it all started right here.....


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> Evening all.
> What's the score then?
> I watched 2 movies today - Juno and The Brave One. Both very good!
> 
> Dx



I haven't seen Juno but LOVED The Brave One!



My happy news of the day is a dog we've had in our rescue for almost 5 months WAS ADOPTED TODAY!!!


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hi everyone  American Gangster was good and along those lines, I also liked The Departed and Gone Baby Gone.  Juno was very funny and The Brave One was another good choice.  I see a lot of movies You have some good recommendations, Dan



WELCOME!! Please post often!


----------



## CinRell

WDW   you and AL are an inspiration


DF... I've started getting my movies from the library. I go online and request them a couple of months before they're even released and usually get them within a week or two after they come out... 3 weeks, FREE rental!!


----------



## JLPooh

Congratulations Tink 1!!! 

Bill and I are very happy for you both!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Thank you Kimmie!  Call me we can discuss details over a drink!  It's awesome!!!  Never know what happens when you least expect it!  I've never been happier in my life - he is the greatest and takes great care of me!!



You really should hear her voice Kimmie...I've never heard her this happy.  It awesome that she found someone who loves her as much as he does.


----------



## Kimmielee

JLPooh said:


> Bill and I are very happy for you both!!!


 
Hello Stranger!!  Nice to see a familiar face on this thread!  How are your plans coming?  I can no longer picture "just you".  When I think of you or of Bill, I see you both, sharing that chair in the Poly... looking so incredibly happy!  



katydidbug1 said:


> You really should hear her voice Kimmie...I've never heard her this happy. It awesome that she found someone who loves her as much as he does.


 
I'm going to call her tonight.  I can't wait to hear the details!  Wooo Hooo...


----------



## Carrieannew

Brenda! 

Congrats on the engagement!!! So happy for you. love the new picture.


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone, hope we all had a nice weekend.  Guess we are now waiting for the outcome of the question and answer event.  Maybe we should all submit our answers.  I remeber a Q&A list here on the original thread, maybe a year ago or so.  Anyone else remember that one?

Congratulations, Tink!  

Hi, Jules


----------



## CinRell

Good morning!  Good morning!! Chat was fun last night    

Where is everyone? Sleeping in?  Chatting too late?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Good morning!  Good morning!! Chat was fun last night
> 
> Where is everyone? Sleeping in?  Chatting too late?



Good Morning sweetie...I agree, chat was fun last. 
Sleep...I don't know the meaning of that! lol I didn't fall asleep until 2am, tossed and turned all night.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning sweetie...I agree, chat was fun last.
> Sleep...I don't know the meaning of that! lol I didn't fall asleep until 2am, tossed and turned all night.



   hi cutie!!!  I tossed and turned a bit too

Get a bottle of wine... I'll do the same. We'll enjoy it together tonight and hopefully both get better sleep.  Wine = best relaxing sleep aid ever! lol


----------



## Alacrity

Sha said:


> WDW please tell Al Happy Birthday... sorry that I let that slip and not get an ecard off to him this year. Did you hear??? Tink1 is engaged!!!!!!!!!!!!



Thanks for the B-Day wishes and congrats to TinK! Ye haw!

I do still read the boards but boy is it hard to keep up in here!


----------



## Alacrity

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Tink!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations!!!  WOOOOWHEEEEE!!!!
> 
> Our suggestion is the Wedding Pavilion in the Fall, of course!!!!



Heh...ditto!

Can definitely recommend a Disney Weddin'!


----------



## Alacrity

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Thanks much, ya'll!!!
> 
> The best thing about this whole story? * I love him more every day!!!*
> 
> I can't imagine being married to anyone else!
> 
> And it all started right here.....




Aw shucks mah dear!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> hi cutie!!!  I tossed and turned a bit too
> 
> Get a bottle of wine... I'll do the same. We'll enjoy it together tonight and hopefully both get better sleep.  Wine = best relaxing sleep aid ever! lol



Ah yes....the wine. lol I did have a glass at some point last night after realizing that I wasn't going to fall asleep right away!
And I did get my refill of homemade wine over the weekend. I'll have 2 glasses out...one of them's for you.


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Good morning!  Good morning!! Chat was fun last night
> 
> Where is everyone? Sleeping in?  Chatting too late?




Nope I'm here Cin...Actually having to do work this morning


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Nope I'm here Cin...Actually having to do work this morning


----------



## CoasterAddict

Alacrity said:


> ... hard to keep up in here!


<bites tongue>


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


>



Tell me about it, what nerve my employer's have


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Good morning!  Good morning!! Chat was fun last night
> 
> Where is everyone? Sleeping in?  Chatting too late?



Good Morning - I wish I was sleeping - I have been getting my girls to school and getting me and my son to work.  I am here now and no one else is here today - so hopefully it is a sign it will be an easy day.


----------



## ttester9612

Glad to see this thread been busy.  Glad to see some old friends back, you sure have been missed. 

I finally finished cleaning the basement, so I'm ready to start with another room and begin filling up the basement again.  I will have to get ready for a yard sale, but it will have to wait until I'm back from my Disney trip(s) in May.   I'm still looking for volunteers..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I took a water aerobics class this morning... it was fun... Not counting me, the average age of the ladies there was 74. LOL. Maybe 75. 
 
I felt a little out of place, but i will go back, it is a great workout!!

Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

CoasterAddict said:


> <bites tongue>



Now, now...CG...let me assure you that he keeps UP outside the boards, just fine!!!!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I took a water aerobics class this morning... it was fun... Not counting me, the average age of the ladies there was 74. LOL. Maybe 75.
> 
> I felt a little out of place, but i will go back, it is a great workout!!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!!!



HI DF!!  HI TREE!!

Jaded I am jealous. I need to motivate like that. I'm just straight up lazy lately.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> HI DF!!  HI TREE!!
> 
> Jaded I am jealous. I need to motivate like that. I'm just straight up lazy lately.




Sad to say, it took a major injury for me to get off my lazy butt and start working out.


Once I started though, it is now second nature and fun to head to the gym and see what is going on.  I have a pilates class tonight I'm going to try and go to.  My mind is set on losing weight, feeling good, and having my old body back!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> .  My mind is set on losing weight, feeling good, and having my old body back!



My mind is set on that too.. my body just isn't


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

hehe I hear that


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> My mind is set on that too.. my body just isn't


----------



## CinRell

Good LO-AWD my office is COLD today.


----------



## libertybell7

Stinking snowing here, Yuck!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Good LO-AWD my office is COLD today.



Need someone to come and keep ya warm?


----------



## Tink901

JLPooh said:


> Congratulations Tink 1!!!
> 
> Bill and I are very happy for you both!!!



Thanks Jules - I hear you and Bill are doing great.  Hope your packing is going well - i'm doing the same.



katydidbug1 said:


> You really should hear her voice Kimmie...I've never heard her this happy.  It awesome that she found someone who loves her as much as he does.



Very True Cait - he is the greatest.  Who would of thought it would start with delivery of a cake at dinner


I'm going to call her tonight.  I can't wait to hear the details!  Wooo Hooo...  [/QUOTE]

I will talk with you tonight Kimmie!



Carrieannew said:


> Brenda!
> 
> Congrats on the engagement!!! So happy for you. love the new picture.



Thanks Carrie!!  We have lots of great pictures will continue to post them over time.



ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone, hope we all had a nice weekend.
> Congratulations, Tink!
> 
> Thanks!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alacrity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the B-Day wishes and congrats to TinK! Ye haw!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Al - Hope your bday was great!!
Click to expand...


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Stinking snowing here, Yuck!



Snowing?? Really?  Yeowza. That sucks. We're just supposed to get rain all week. Big flooding issues... I'm sure my basement will be lovely by week's end.



NJGuy3 said:


> Need someone to come and keep ya warm?



gonna use that flight credit?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> gonna use that flight credit?



For you...of course I would.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning peeps. . .did ya miss me?  I gotta go read and catch up but hey, its finally nice to have a couple days off. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning peeps. . .did ya miss me?  I gotta go read and catch up but hey, its finally nice to have a couple days off. . .



Good Morning. Don't worry...you haven't missed anything important here.


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning peeps. . .did ya miss me?  I gotta go read and catch up but hey, its finally nice to have a couple days off. . .



Hey girlie! It's been a pretty quiet weekend... I wasn't on much and it won't take long to catch up.  Do you have off today??


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Hey girlie! It's been a pretty quiet weekend... I wasn't on much and it won't take long to catch up.  Do you have off today??



yes I do. . .as a matter of fact. . .today and tomorrow. . .mmmmm love days off. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> yes I do. . .as a matter of fact. . .today and tomorrow. . .mmmmm love days off. . .



     for days off!


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning peeps. . .did ya miss me?  I gotta go read and catch up but hey, its finally nice to have a couple days off. . .



Good Morning to you!  - it has been a quiet weekend in here

Isnt' Angy supposed to be back soon - wonder how her weekend went


----------



## libertybell7

I can't wait to hear how the weekend went for them


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Very True Cait - he is the greatest.  Who would of thought it would start with delivery of a cake at dinner



*I love that you knew when you saw him that he was the one  Its what we all want.  And now you get to pick wedding cake   *


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> *I love that you knew when you saw him that he was the one  Its what we all want.  And now you get to pick wedding cake   *



True - who know he would deliver a birthday cake and a week later we would become attached and always talking.  We actually have the wedding cake picked out - you'll like it it has pink.....LOL


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> True - who know he would deliver a birthday cake and a week later we would become attached and always talking.  We actually have the wedding cake picked out - you'll like it it has pink.....LOL



*Pink...of course...its a Tink thing*


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> *Pink...of course...its a Tink thing*




Will be pink and lavender - symbolic for him and I.

I can't wait until you meet him in May!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Tink901 said:


> Will be pink and lavender - symbolic for him and I.
> 
> I can't wait until you meet him in May!!!



*I'm really looking forward to it....anyone who can make you this happy, must be fantabulous!!!*


----------



## Tink901

katydidbug1 said:


> *I'm really looking forward to it....anyone who can make you this happy, must be fantabulous!!!*



I think he is - my family and close friends here love him and lots of my friends there tell both of us we are great for each other!


----------



## Sha

Tink901 said:


> True - who know he would deliver a birthday cake and a week later we would become attached and always talking.  We actually have the wedding cake picked out - you'll like it it has pink.....LOL



I think that story was probably one of the best about meeting someone! Actually makes me think of CoMickey's


----------



## ttester9612

Tink901 said:


> True - who know he would deliver a birthday cake and a week later we would become attached and always talking.  We actually have the wedding cake picked out - you'll like it it has pink.....LOL



He did what?  Tink you need to share your story with the rest of us that weren't around then.  It sounds awesome.


----------



## Tink901

Sha said:


> I think that story was probably one of the best about meeting someone! Actually makes me think of CoMickey's



Your right Sha - I didn't think about it - there are similarities to CoMickey.


----------



## libertybell7

Am i lost or something


----------



## Tink901

ttester9612 said:


> He did what?  Tink you need to share your story with the rest of us that weren't around then.  It sounds awesome.




He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept).  Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day.  We never get bored or run out of things to talk about.  Airlines love us right now we fly alot.  We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!  

Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it  

Thanks for asking TT.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi there, I am new to this thread, and am reading through all the happy couples, engagements, etc... and think it is time to hear the story.  Tell your story!! I love sweet tales of meeting your only one!  Thinking about that... that is probably why I love disney movies so much, ANYWAY.. spill it, inquiring minds want to know!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tink901 said:


> He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept).  Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day.  We never get bored or run out of things to talk about.  Airlines love us right now we fly alot.  We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!
> 
> Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it
> 
> Thanks for asking TT.




OMG that is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

So, I think an update is in order and I am sort of feeling tongue in cheek. . .lets see if I can update. . .

Tom (BV) is at OKW enjoying mimosas on the patio. . .and unfortunately he is not sharing. . .lol

Angy is hanging with her dude. . .I do hope they get the lovestruck stuff out of their system soon. . .its infecting the boards. . .everyone is suddenly in love. . .at least with something or someone. . .lol

We have a NEW girl in town. . .she is a cutie and a nurse. . .well, I am just partial to any nurses. . .

It seems that marriage is something you are supposed to strive for here on this board. . .heck, I just want to meet a few good friends. . .lol

Tom and Angy made attempts to do updates. . .good try but didn't quite have my tongue in cheek insulting flair. . .but hey, I was sleeping and working so glad I didn't have to worry about it. . .

Apparently it is FREEZING where Cindy is. . .well at least it is 80+ here today. . .thought a storm might come in - it didn't. . .

Cin and Leo are at it again. . .geez these two need to get a room. . .thought the teleporting thing was working out. . .

Shawn is having to work too much to post. . .(seems like an excuse to me. . .but heck, I have used that one. . .lol)

Duckie is MIA. . .Jill, its time to come out and play. . .if I can so can you. . .

Dan just wants to make everyone think Disney thoughts. . .that's cool. . .no witty comeback here. . .I just like the cool dis pics. . .

And this board was WAY TOO QUIET over the weekend. . .I mean there really isn't all that much going on. . .do I need to be here to whip you all into shape?

that's about it. . .jeez people, get busy will ya. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay Darcy!! How ya doin? Finally some time off! Love the recaps!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay Darcy!! How ya doin? Finally some time off! Love the recaps!



Hey Tracy, missed you in my recap. . .well, you were spared an insult I guess...and lol, yes, I finally have some time off. . .

and I will be at chat tonight to say HI to those who come out and play. . .


----------



## Tink901

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG that is beautiful!!!!!




Thanks Tracy!


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> So, I think an update is in order and I am sort of feeling tongue in cheek. . .lets see if I can update. . .
> 
> Tom (BV) is at OKW enjoying mimosas on the patio. . .and unfortunately he is not sharing. . .lol
> 
> Angy is hanging with her dude. . .I do hope they get the lovestruck stuff out of their system soon. . .its infecting the boards. . .everyone is suddenly in love. . .at least with something or someone. . .lol
> 
> We have a NEW girl in town. . .she is a cutie and a nurse. . .well, I am just partial to any nurses. . .
> 
> It seems that marriage is something you are supposed to strive for here on this board. . .heck, I just want to meet a few good friends. . .lol
> 
> Tom and Angy made attempts to do updates. . .good try but didn't quite have my tongue in cheek insulting flair. . .but hey, I was sleeping and working so glad I didn't have to worry about it. . .
> 
> Apparently it is FREEZING where Cindy is. . .well at least it is 80+ here today. . .thought a storm might come in - it didn't. . .
> 
> Cin and Leo are at it again. . .geez these two need to get a room. . .thought the teleporting thing was working out. . .
> 
> Shawn is having to work too much to post. . .(seems like an excuse to me. . .but heck, I have used that one. . .lol)
> 
> Duckie is MIA. . .Jill, its time to come out and play. . .if I can so can you. . .
> 
> Dan just wants to make everyone think Disney thoughts. . .that's cool. . .no witty comeback here. . .I just like the cool dis pics. . .
> 
> And this board was WAY TOO QUIET over the weekend. . .I mean there really isn't all that much going on. . .do I need to be here to whip you all into shape?
> 
> that's about it. . .jeez people, get busy will ya. . .



Good recap Darcy...you covered it quite well.
So, how was your shift last night?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Tracy, missed you in my recap. . .well, you were spared an insult I guess...and lol, yes, I finally have some time off. . .
> 
> and I will be at chat tonight to say HI to those who come out and play. . .




Like I told BV the other day... I lie low to be spared the spot in the recaps...lol  I like blending in...

I might be around for chat tonight for a few..

Have a great day Dis-ers!! Talk to y'all later!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Good recap Darcy...you covered it quite well.
> So, how was your shift last night?



Actually very good. . .and very busy. . .

There was a lot going on and a very interesting dynamic at work. . .but hey, I enjoyed it. . .very busy. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Like I told BV the other day... I lie low to be spared the spot in the recaps...lol  I like blending in...
> 
> I might be around for chat tonight for a few..
> 
> Have a great day Dis-ers!! Talk to y'all later!



Okay sweetie. . .have a great day. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually very good. . .and very busy. . .
> 
> There was a lot going on and a very interesting dynamic at work. . .but hey, I enjoyed it. . .very busy. . .



Glad to hear. Now you get to enjoy a couple days off leaving on a good note.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey, Where is my Cindy. . .I miss her witty comments and her pics of her pooches. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, Where is my Cindy. . .I miss her witty comments and her pics of her pooches. . .



She's probably out to lunch at the moment. And I've invited her to join me for a glass of wine this evening.


----------



## ttester9612

Tink901 said:


> He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept).  Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day.  We never get bored or run out of things to talk about.  Airlines love us right now we fly alot.  We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!
> 
> Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it
> 
> Thanks for asking TT.



Oh Tink that is so romantic.  Thanks for sharing. You just never know when the Disney love magic will hit you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> She's probably out to lunch at the moment. And I've invited her to join me for a glass of wine this evening.



Well, is she flying in or teleporting. . .cause you two have issues when you teleport. . .


----------



## Tink901

ttester9612 said:


> Oh Tink that is so romantic.  Thanks for sharing. You just never know when the Disney love magic will hit you.




Thanks - Very true TT - neither of us were looking when we actually got to meet.  We knew it had to mean something.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, is she flying in or teleporting. . .cause you two have issues when you teleport. . .



We resolved the issue...I'm gonna fly her in using a flight credit that I have.


----------



## ttester9612

WB Darcy. I believe there's going to be another question/answer tonight with the Uncle.  It's your turn to be online, asking the questions and I'll just watch..


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> We resolved the issue...I'm gonna fly her in using a flight credit that I have.



Perfect. . .now she won't miss the wine. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Perfect. . .now she won't miss the wine. . .



Exactly...especailly since I got another bottle of the homemade stuff...Good thing I'm making both red and white this summer!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> WB Darcy. I believe there's going to be another question/answer tonight with the Uncle.  It's your turn to be online, asking the questions and I'll just watch..



ruh roh. . .now I feel ON THE SPOT. . .dang. . .and missed you sweetie. . .


----------



## CinRell

I got a quicky report from Angy and she said everything was WONDERFUL and she will give a report when she gets back. YAY for them


----------



## acm563

I am going to type this up a bit at a time in Word while I am on breaks(I am in Charlotte) and then copy and paste it quickly on the board during my last break as I know everyone wants to KNOW...lol)


I'm baaaaccckkkkk...did ya miss me??? Had to leave Fl early to get to a last minute meeting in Charlotte which sucked but....at least 2 days to relax and enjoy life and to meet a really awesome man.... OK, so I promise not to be mushygushy but I do want to say that for those of you who have not met Randy he is just as sweet in person as he is via the internet and phone. Still a big flirt (I would never have expected less...hahhah) Tall, br hair br eyes, BIG hands.... (hmmm...ok I said no mushiness) heheheehehh Our meeting for the first time was everything I had hoped it would be and then some (I have to admit I was VERY nervous about this...lol) and within minutes we had fallen into the same easy relationship we have had online and in all our many hours of conversations. Leaving was the hard part but I keep telling myself May will be here shortly and as I told him he needs to enjoy his vacation with his kids and while I dont want him to FORGET about me while he is there he doesnt need to be worrying that he isnt talking to me every moment. In the meantime I will be keeping myself busy til he comes home again and boring yall to tears with my comments.... I also want to add that it is so nice to be with someone that likes more than just the rides (Genesis is a rides only type of guy and I have to drag him on anything else) Randy even likes The Lion King....now how about that for an awesome guy I am definitly VERY impressed by the person that he is.....absoultely NO regrets except that I couldnt stay longer.

I should be out of this meeting by 3pm and then headed home so I will try to catch up on the board when I get in tonight around 9ish but not sure if I can do chat as I have laundry to do etc....Was supposed to go on to Myrtle Beach for another meeting but I haver managed to put that off until next week..(weather is supposed to be better then as well...lol)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Darcy Thanks for the recap  

Cin thanks for the update from Angy - can't wait to hear about her trip. 

Shawn are you still lost?


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, Where is my Cindy. . .I miss her witty comments and her pics of her pooches. . .



Darcy. I loved your recap. I just adore you, you know that right?

And marriage is NOT something this gal is striving for!  I'm loving the new friends I've made recently though.. and the old friends I've gotten reaquainted with


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Darcy. I loved your recap. I just adore you, you know that right?
> 
> And marriage is NOT something this gal is striving for!  I'm loving the new friends I've made recently though.. and the old friends I've gotten reaquainted with



Not looking for marriage here either  - just great friends


----------



## disneyfanx3

Angy - glad  you had a great time


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> Darcy Thanks for the recap
> 
> Cin thanks for the update from Angy - can't wait to hear about her trip.
> 
> Shawn are you still lost?



Shawn has to work instead of Dis this afternoon  

Thank goodness for texting while working


----------



## CinRell

Duccccccccckkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## NJGuy3

Cindy darling...I just read your emails. There was one line in particular that had me lmao... 

How was your lunch?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Cindy darling...I just read your emails. There was one line in particular that had me lmao...
> 
> How was your lunch?



I'm stuffed. The Winking Lizard had a special today.. fried bologna on pretzel bread.

I nommed it all. 


Which line? Personally I find the *whole thing *laughable.


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Not looking for marriage here either  - just great friends


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


>



Thanks Cin


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I'm stuffed. The Winking Lizard had a special today.. fried bologna on pretzel bread.
> 
> I nommed it all.
> 
> 
> Which line? Personally I find the *whole thing *laughable.



That sounds good. Glad to hear you had a good lunch hun.

Yes, I agree that it's all laughable, but I rather not repeat that line...it would have to be censored!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Shawn has to work instead of Dis this afternoon
> 
> Thank goodness for texting while working



Sorry to hear that he has to actually work - how could they do that to him Glad you can text him at work - does that mean his work is not in the sticks 

Glad to see  you on the boards today


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> That sounds good. Glad to hear you had a good lunch hun.
> 
> Yes, I agree that it's all laughable, but I rather not repeat that line...it would have to be censored!



YOu know me. the dirty nasty disgusting girl that I am


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


>



 From me to you.


----------



## CinRell

Where have crystal, misty, and OIF *slaps forehead* been?


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Duccccccccckkkkkkkkyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy



 

 little one last night, didn't get to sleep.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneyfanx3 said:


> Not looking for marriage here either  - just great friends




A third here with marriage NOT on her mind.  It is one of those things that might be good for other people, but just is not right for me...LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mrsduck101 said:


> little one last night, didn't get to sleep.



Sorry to hear that duckie


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Where have crystal, misty, and OIF *slaps forehead* been?



Who is Crystal? Sorry can't remember right now


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Who is Crystal? Sorry can't remember right now



She only posted a couple of days but was very very nice!


----------



## CinRell

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone, hope we all had a nice weekend.  Guess we are now waiting for the outcome of the question and answer event.  Maybe we should all submit our answers.  I remeber a Q&A list here on the original thread, maybe a year ago or so.  Anyone else remember that one?
> 
> Congratulations, Tink!
> 
> Hi, Jules



If only there was a test.....

How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?

1) Hates Disney
2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Where have crystal, misty, and OIF *slaps forehead* been?



OIF is back with his wife, don't know who Crystal is, haven't heard from Misty since I emailed Jason's pics to her, maybe she's still in awe over how handsome he is.


----------



## CinRell

ttester9612 said:


> OIF is back with his wife, don't know who Crystal is, haven't heard from Misty since I emailed Jason's pics to her, maybe she's still in awe over how handsome he is.



WOW I'm surprised he worked it out! Best of luck to him!  Misty is a smitten kitten maybe

How about the aussie??

hmmm.


----------



## libertybell7

So this is where Duckie is hiding....Hmmmm...


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> So this is where Duckie is hiding....Hmmmm...


----------



## libertybell7

Duckie broke the board


----------



## CinRell

I'm here!  I was just updating our petfinder site!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!



Did you guys create this list? It is great!!!! I think that I could live with a 6.5 or above lol

My ex was between a 3 and a 4 and dare I say that he said, "I would have rather gone to Vegas," after the last trip (oh the shame...)


----------



## disneyfanx3

I'm still here for about 45 more mins - I was just busy with work.


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Did you guys create this list? It is great!!!! I think that I could live with a 6.5 or above lol
> 
> My ex was between a 3 and a 4 and dare I say that he said, "I would have rather gone to Vegas," after the last trip (oh the shame...)



MDHKitten who started the original thread did


See this is a reason, I'm sure, he's an ex. You need to find a DISNEY prince!


----------



## disneyfanx3

My ex was the reason - I haven't really gone much in the last few years - the last time I went with him is was one of my worst times there (well actually he had a way of making every time with him pretty bad)


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> MDHKitten who started the original thread did
> 
> 
> See this is a reason, I'm sure, he's an ex. You need to find a DISNEY prince!



Absolutely the reason  Let's just say that it was the last trip for him LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I can live with 6 or above 
My ex was a 3... drove me crazy, our trip in Feb/March last year was the beginning of the end of our relationship.


----------



## CinRell

Holy Crud I think we all have the same ex


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Holy Crud I think we all have the same ex


----------



## Kimmielee

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning. Don't worry...you haven't missed anything important here.


 
*Darcy missed the important news of the lastest engagement!!  Bren... what's a good time to chat tonight?   *


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

lmao.. mine was a piece of work... I feel bad if any of you had him too..lol


----------



## Kimmielee

Tink901 said:


> He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept). Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day. We never get bored or run out of things to talk about. Airlines love us right now we fly alot. We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!
> 
> Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it
> 
> Thanks for asking TT.


 
*A true Disney romance....*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is starting to get gag worthy around this thread again..


----------



## CinRell

LOL you guys crack me up


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> Holy Crud I think we all have the same ex



   

Sure sounds like it! I can say that I have gone to Disney several times since and have had the best time.  Seems to be a formula here:

1. Take your partner/spouse to Disney
2. Have a miserable time
3. Realize that the relationship is doomed (no pixie dust will work)
4. End it
5. Realize you are better off and will have wonderful Disney trips from this point on


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sure sounds like it! I can say that I have gone to Disney several times since and have had the best time.  Seems to be a formula here:
> 
> 1. Take your partner/spouse to Disney
> 2. Have a miserable time
> 3. Realize that the relationship is doomed (no pixie dust will work)
> 4. End it
> 5. Realize you are better off and will have wonderful Disney trips from this point on



AMEN sistah!  Happened TWICE with me LOL!  Exactly as you said above.. didn't get to #5 yet but hoping to (more trips, at least)


----------



## CinRell

By the way DD.. had a great time chatting with you last night in chat about the "Mek tribe" LOL!!!!

Do you have a myspace?

Hope to see you in chat again tonight! 

I realized I"m out of wine and don't feel like going to the story so it shall be a "Bloody Mary" night.


----------



## disneyfanx3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sure sounds like it! I can say that I have gone to Disney several times since and have had the best time.  Seems to be a formula here:
> 
> 1. Take your partner/spouse to Disney
> 2. Have a miserable time
> 3. Realize that the relationship is doomed (no pixie dust will work)
> 4. End it
> 5. Realize you are better off and will have wonderful Disney trips from this point on



Great idea -  I am looking forward to getting my annual pass again and spending a lot of time there with and without the kids


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sure sounds like it! I can say that I have gone to Disney several times since and have had the best time.  Seems to be a formula here:
> 
> 1. Take your partner/spouse to Disney
> 2. Have a miserable time
> 3. Realize that the relationship is doomed (no pixie dust will work)
> 4. End it
> 5. Realize you are better off and will have wonderful Disney trips from this point on





Hey where in WNY are you? We just might have the same ex?!?!? LOL
Mine was from Amherst.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> By the way DD.. had a great time chatting with you last night in chat about the "Mek tribe" LOL!!!!
> 
> Do you have a myspace?
> 
> Hope to see you in chat again tonight!
> 
> I realized I"m out of wine and don't feel like going to the story so it shall be a "Bloody Mary" night.



I think I am the only one who doesn't have my space - maybe I need to get one - but Have no clue how to start one any help would be great


----------



## disneyfanx3

Allright everyone - I'm outta here for now - have a nice rest of your day and I'll see you all in chat


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey where in WNY are you? We just might have the same ex?!?!? LOL
> Mine was from Amherst.



LOL I'm looking at this and realizing that you have my zip code! Are you my neighbor?  Too crazy, huh.  My ex is safely out in Wheatfield, cringing everytime I go on "another" Disney trip.  

Not to hijack the infamous tune from Disney, but it really is a small world!  

Robin


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL I'm looking at this and realizing that you have my zip code! Are you my neighbor?  Too crazy, huh.  My ex is safely out in Wheatfield, cringing everytime I go on "another" Disney trip.
> 
> Not to hijack the infamous tune from Disney, but it really is a small world!
> 
> Robin



LMAO I live in love canal area of Niagara Falls...lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> By the way DD.. had a great time chatting with you last night in chat about the "Mek tribe" LOL!!!!
> 
> Do you have a myspace?
> 
> Hope to see you in chat again tonight!
> 
> I realized I"m out of wine and don't feel like going to the story so it shall be a "Bloody Mary" night.



I had a great time at chat and will definitely be stopping by more.  It's rare to find people who can enjoy the Meks like we all did last night 

I once had a myspace page but have to actually start one again--it's been at least a year


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LMAO I live in love canal area of Niagara Falls...lol



I could probably walk to your house! lol I'm in Lasalle


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> I think I am the only one who doesn't have my space - maybe I need to get one - but Have no clue how to start one any help would be great



It's very simple! I'd help ya!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

disneyfanx3 said:


> Great idea -  I am looking forward to getting my annual pass again and spending a lot of time there with and without the kids



Charlene-you definitely have to.  I do both every year and it is so nice to just have a good time without the "extra baggage" (aka anti-Disney exes)


----------



## Tink901

Kimmielee said:


> *Darcy missed the important news of the lastest engagement!!  Bren... what's a good time to chat tonight?   *




Call my cell anytime Kimmie - I'm leaving work by 6pm Eastern so whenever!  I look forward to chatting later!


----------



## ahoff

CinRell said:


> If only there was a test.....
> 
> How would you rate a potential mate on a 1-10 Disney scale?
> 
> 1) Hates Disney
> 2) Doesn't hate it but it's like pulling teeth to get them there.
> 3) tolerates it begrudgingly and nit picks everything
> 4) is okay with it but when given an option prefers other places
> 5) Is okay with it but only once every few years
> 6) Will go but wants to do Universal, Sea World, Bushe Gardens etc.
> 7) Goes willingly and will do almost anything
> 8) Totaly gets into Disney on almost every level. A day without Disney is like a day without magic.
> 9) Is into Disney on EVERY level...sells children to get in another trip.
> 10) If you won the lottery you would LIVE in Disney World!





I remember this list of questions, but is not the one I had in mind.  Maybe Teresa can compile and edit and add to the questions asked of Uncle Phil and submit them.  

Boy, the weather here sucks today.  I wish I were in Florida.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I could probably walk to your house! lol I'm in Lasalle




toooo funny! it sure is a small world!


----------



## CinRell




----------



## DisneyDreams21

Too funny!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


>



omg that was hilarious!!


----------



## CinRell

LOVE!!!!

http://youtube.com/watch?v=eHI0Cz3JjbM&feature=related


----------



## CinRell

Yikes this is my sister's next door neighbor!

How sad for the kids

http://music.yahoo.com/read/news/58921407

He has little ones next door.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi all.
Anyone wanna hear MY sad love story?
lol. Kinda need a few opinions or advice...

Hope y'all had a good day.

Dx


----------



## ttester9612

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi all.
> Anyone wanna hear MY sad love story?
> lol. Kinda need a few opinions or advice...
> 
> Hope y'all had a good day.
> 
> Dx



Go ahead Dan, we're listening (or should I say ready to read).


----------



## Kimmielee

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is starting to get gag worthy around this thread again..


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmielee said:


>



Cute Kimmie, where do you get these. Keep them coming I just love them.


----------



## libertybell7

I think the cake is making some people sick  

Kimmie, i thought that you gave up on us?

Tracy, Don't drink the kool aid... it tastes funny  


Cin, That was the funniest thing I have seen so far! So true


----------



## CinRell

Damnit shawn my tongue hurts from biting it so hard.


Thanks. My friend left it as a comment for me on myspace. Figured some here might appreciate it


----------



## acm563

Tink901 said:


> He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept).  Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day.  We never get bored or run out of things to talk about.  Airlines love us right now we fly alot.  We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!
> 
> Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it
> 
> Thanks for asking TT.



I think that is one of the most "magical" how we met stories that I have ever heard!!! I LOVE IT!!!! and Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## CinRell

OUCH *sniffle* 

My tongue is bleeding.



Soooo tonight is apple martini's.  And "Paradise island"


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> OUCH *sniffle*
> 
> My tongue is bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo tonight is apple martini's.  And "Paradise island"



We are counting on you for the entertainment tonight      Hard to beat last night's documentary though...lol


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> OUCH *sniffle*
> 
> My tongue is bleeding.
> 
> 
> 
> Soooo tonight is apple martini's.  And "Paradise island"




I love you Cindy and thank you! lol


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> I think that is one of the most "magical" how we met stories that I have ever heard!!! I LOVE IT!!!! and Congratulations!!!!!



ANGY Welcome Back....we missed you....


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi all.
> Anyone wanna hear MY sad love story?
> lol. Kinda need a few opinions or advice...
> 
> Hope y'all had a good day.
> 
> Dx




Ok..Dan I am always open for sad or wonderful love stories so spill the beans....... let us know that guys hearts break as well as a womans....


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> ANGY Welcome Back....we missed you....



...and I missed yall.....well not really but in a tiny way....well u know its kind of hard to miss people when you are busy having a good time HOWEVER...I did miss yall today and couldnt wait to get back on the disboard to see what all has been happening...and i Must say tho...yall were kind of boring in spots....     
Now, I MUST go read about Uncle Paul....


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Tink901 said:


> He is a Chef at WDW - he delivered 1 of 3 birthday cakes to my table and then when I was leaving we spoke he gave me his card, then I emailed to say thank you for his assistance with the cakes(it was a bit of a nightmare when you order 3 and only 1 comes up from the pastry dept).  Then in about 3 responses we found out we were both single and have been emailing and talking everyday since on average of 5-10 hours of talk time a day.  We never get bored or run out of things to talk about.  Airlines love us right now we fly alot.  We are very similar in many ways so it is awesome!!
> 
> Just proves you must always show your best - since you never know who you will meet when you least expect it
> 
> Thanks for asking TT.





What a MAGICAL story!!!!

All the Best!

mel


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> ...and I missed yall.....well not really but in a tiny way....well u know its kind of hard to miss people when you are busy having a good time HOWEVER...I did miss yall today and couldnt wait to get back on the disboard to see what all has been happening...and i Must say tho...yall were kind of boring in spots....
> Now, I MUST go read about Uncle Paul....



Oh yea you must read about Uncle Paul and catch up.


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Kimmie, i thought that you gave up on us?


 
Just congratulating a dear friend with her awesome news... couldn't resist the Goofy Gag.... I'm sure this engagement isn't well received by all on this thread but it's certainly not the first "gag" fest either.  

Angy - I'm glad that you and Randy had a great first meeting!   You definately have some class!  More and more, your comments show it.  I read this today... in my son's gym:  "Character is what you show of yourself when no one is watching."


----------



## R.S.Winters

let me prepare myself lol...


----------



## libertybell7

Kimmielee said:


> Just congratulating a dear friend with her awesome news... couldn't resist the Goofy Gag.... I'm sure this engagement isn't well received by all on this thread but it's certainly not the first "gag" fest either.
> 
> Angy - I'm glad that you and Randy had a great first meeting!   You definately have some class!  More and more, your comments show it.  I read this today... in my son's gym:  "Character is what you show of yourself when no one is watching."




I am happy for anyone who has found a reason to smile... But if I or "we" as in duckie and I have made you "gag" so sorry that you cannot be happy with the happiness that we have found...WORD!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> Just congratulating a dear friend with her awesome news... couldn't resist the Goofy Gag.... I'm sure this engagement isn't well received by all on this thread but it's certainly not the first "gag" fest either.
> 
> Angy - I'm glad that you and Randy had a great first meeting!   You definately have some class!  More and more, your comments show it.  I read this today... in my son's gym:  "Character is what you show of yourself when no one is watching."



Funny how some people only come back to this thread to try and hurt others. This thread has been awesome since the nastiness went to the trip report board. New posters aren't scared away by mean comments and insecure people who can't be happy for others because they haven't learned to find happiness in themselves. 
You said you were done, so be done.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmie if you know that, why are you continuing to post about it here for one individual who is posting on your other thread?  


C'mon. It's hard to be all oooh-y and aaah-y about it.

Yay.. they met during leo's bday dinner while his bday cake was being served by him...

The guy gave her his card. ....


And now they'll live happy ever after.  It's been made more than clear she's never been treated so well.. never been so happy... many, many, many, many times.

We get it. I'm glad everyone is happy but can't help but wonder why the repetitive postings in this thread about it?  People who know and care posted their congrats... 

Keep in mind a lot of people on this thread are brand new posters... they have no idea who the people involved are.

Others are friends with leo and find the entire thing disgusting.

Not trying to start a war, but enough already!  I can't understand intentionally trying to get to someone like that! 

Flame on.. I already know about the blogs about me and private postings... again talk about me all you want. But this has to stop!

DD... you got it.. I'll try to come up with an even better documentary.  Now that you all know the nerd in me

Angy.. I love you too. Thank YOU for being a friend. And I agree with you. He IS a classy guy


----------



## Kimmielee

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is starting to get gag worthy around this thread again..


 


libertybell7 said:


> I am happy for anyone who has found a reason to smile... But if I or "we" as in duckie and I have made you "gag" so sorry that you cannot be happy with the happiness that we have found...WORD!


 


Mrsduck101 said:


> Funny how some people only come back to this thread to try and hurt others. This thread has been awesome since the nastiness went to the trip report board. New posters aren't scared away by mean comments and insecure people who can't be happy for others because they haven't learned to find happiness in themselves.
> You said you were done, so be done.


 
First and foremost, there was NOTHING directed at ANYONE.  It was a photo comment to the top quote above.  The celebration of someone's engagement and hearing about their story seems to have gagged someone else.  I just posted a funny pic to go with it.

My point to Shawn was... the last 24 hours or so on this thread was not the first, nor will it be the last when it comes to gag fests... it's part of life.  I've seen many people have their gag fest moments/days.  I've never once commented about it being unwelcome or inappropriate.  Feel free to read back over the last two years of my posts.

For your last comment, again, I came back to help celebrate one of the original posters on this thread and the fact that she was engaged.  Clearly, the above attack on me is nothing more than lashing out with some frustrations that you feel necessary to vocalize, so feel free.

I am done with what this thread has turned into... there have been issues with posters over the last few years, but never to this point.  I'm incredibly sad to see that it continues.

No one should feel left out, afraid to post or ridiculed.  If you go back and read my blog, I criticized one of my dear friends for doing that as well.  However, I... unlike others... realize that no one is perfect, people do make mistakes and shouldn't be judged quite so harshly.  I'm sorry that you felt I would take the time to post a comment directed specifically to you or Shawn.


----------



## acm563

Kimmielee said:


> Just congratulating a dear friend with her awesome news... couldn't resist the Goofy Gag.... I'm sure this engagement isn't well received by all on this thread but it's certainly not the first "gag" fest either.
> 
> Angy - I'm glad that you and Randy had a great first meeting!   You definately have some class!  More and more, your comments show it.  I read this today... in my son's gym:  "Character is what you show of yourself when no one is watching."



Thank you Kimmie and I am afraid I was the first one to get the gaggy mushy gushy comments 
but promised to behave when I came back


----------



## acm563

....This board was all nice and calm until I come back????????????????? OUCH...am I sending out some negative vibes or something that I do not realize because if I am maybe I should back out....  
I am confused to say the least...

If I go away again and it makes things better I am going to start wondering!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! FOR REAL!!!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> First and foremost, there was NOTHING directed at ANYONE.  It was a photo comment to the top quote above.  The celebration of someone's engagement and hearing about their story seems to have gagged someone else.  I just posted a funny pic to go with it.
> 
> My point to Shawn was... the last 24 hours or so on this thread was not the first, nor will it be the last when it comes to gag fests... it's part of life.  I've seen many people have their gag fest moments/days.  I've never once commented about it being unwelcome or inappropriate.  Feel free to read back over the last two years of my posts.
> 
> For your last comment, again, I came back to help celebrate one of the original posters on this thread and the fact that she was engaged.  Clearly, the above attack on me is nothing more than lashing out with some frustrations that you feel necessary to vocalize, so feel free.
> 
> I am done with what this thread has turned into... there have been issues with posters over the last few years, but never to this point.  I'm incredibly sad to see that it continues.
> 
> No one should feel left out, afraid to post or ridiculed.  If you go back and read my blog, I criticized one of my dear friends for doing that as well.  However, I... unlike others... realize that no one is perfect, people do make mistakes and shouldn't be judged quite so harshly.  I'm sorry that you felt I would take the time to post a comment directed specifically to you or Shawn.





Ribbet ribbet
Get over yourself my dear


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> [For your last comment, again, I came back to help celebrate one of the original posters on this thread and the fact that she was engaged.  Clearly, the above attack on me is nothing more than lashing out with some frustrations that you feel necessary to vocalize, so feel free.



No kimmie that's not it at all... I like you. I always have.  


And when I found out about your myspace blogs I was very hurt.

None of the above is an attack on you.  Trust me.. there are things I know that I have no right to repeat that just make the situation disgusting to me.


----------



## libertybell7

Over the past two years... since I found the single's thread, I have made some amazing lifelong friends.  I've also made a few mistakes (one player that played me) and a bad decision last year regarding posting something that hurt someone that no longer is a friend.

However, in those two years, with all the back and forth, the couples that found one another, the friends that evolved - NEVER did the group divide.  We disagreed, we agreed to disagree but we moved past any "drama".  Now, however, there is a divide.  A man made one.  Or shall I say female made one. 

Drama does not have to be perpetuated.  People make mistakes, not everyone has to post to one another or pretend to be friends, they just need to civil and respectful.  One poster from the beginning has come back claiming to be so very innocent - yet she has mistakes in her past. She is no more innocent than the rest of the group. 

There is no longer a human side to the issues.  It's black and white.  Us vs. Them... but who are the US'S and who are the THEMS?  It shouldn't matter but for the very first time - some posters have created a "club" and by creating this club that was meant to solidify the fact that they are against the drama - they have elevated it.  NO ONE on this thread should feel they don't have a place or that they can't post OR that they are being left out of some big secret society.  Someone took that too far earlier this week and told a poster that they didn't like to "crawl back in their hole" and that was horribly wrong. No one should feel excluded. The others elevated the drama to a new level with a childish secret club.  How incredibly sad.

The thread also turned into a daily 10 - 15 page silly meaningless back and forth about nothing to the point that issues were no longer discussed.  Only what happened the night before in chat or who would be there that night.  The thread has been ruined, in my opinion.  What used to be a very nice place to hang out, catch up with friends, vent about work, the weather, ask for help with planning DISNEY trips, etc. Oh... and don't forget the success stories of the couples! 

What started out as a couple of girls getting together in May has also turned out to be a group of many, with a lot of drama and now even that group is divided.  THIS ISN'T HIGH SCHOOL yet posters are forming clubs??

I'm 46 years old.  I'm not perfect.  I've said and done things I'm not proud of.  The people involved in this latest drama need to work it out for themselves.  I chose to block the person that my drama was centered around simply because she was telling me one thing and then going into chat and making fun of the situation.  I blocked her.  I didn't have to read anything she posted NOR did I respond to anything she's posted.  I haven't said or DONE anything since my last PM that told her I was done. That is how adults deal with issues.  When there is no resolution and one of the parties is being insincere - you walk away.  STOP the drama and leave it alone.  

Well, for those that have blown up my blog attempting to read what my issues are... there you have it.  Enjoy tearing it apart in chat and PM's and whatever other method you choose to use.  I'm no longer subscribed.  I no longer care.  I know who my friends are and I will continue those friendships.  The rest of you... how sad that you have chosen the very path that you claim you are against.  

Oh and I do have other reasons to be on the DISboards, so please for those that "track" who's on and who's not.  Trust me, I'm not "lurking".  When I say I'm done.  I'm done. 

Now, back to my life...


The above comment's where listed by kimmie in her blog...I just fet that it should be known...
not directed at anyone but kimmie...who seems to think that we don't pay attention to detail's
Sorry Kimmie but you said it first...


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> No kimmie that's not it at all... I like you. I always have.
> 
> 
> And when I found out about your myspace blogs I was very hurt.
> 
> None of the above is an attack on you.  Trust me.. there are things I know that I have no right to repeat that just make the situation disgusting to me.



Cin thats how she works. Her myspace blogs have hurt many people. But dear God don't call her out on it. Whatever


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> Kimmie if you know that, why are you continuing to post about it here for one individual who is posting on your other thread?


 
Many of Bren's friends started with this thread and still post here.  It's appropriate, since this thread is for EVERYONE to celebrate with the group.  I, for one, didn't know the whole story about the cake until about 1 hour before YOU just posted it for the world.


----------



## Kimmielee

libertybell7 said:


> Over the past two years... since I found the single's thread, I have made some amazing lifelong friends. I've also made a few mistakes (one player that played me) and a bad decision last year regarding posting something that hurt someone that no longer is a friend.
> 
> However, in those two years, with all the back and forth, the couples that found one another, the friends that evolved - NEVER did the group divide. We disagreed, we agreed to disagree but we moved past any "drama". Now, however, there is a divide. A man made one. Or shall I say female made one.
> 
> Drama does not have to be perpetuated. People make mistakes, not everyone has to post to one another or pretend to be friends, they just need to civil and respectful. *One poster from the beginning has come back claiming to be so very innocent - yet she has mistakes in her past. She is no more innocent than the rest of the group.  *Yes, this was about a certain someone that has mistakes in their past too... we ALL do.
> 
> There is no longer a human side to the issues. It's black and white. Us vs. Them... but who are the US'S and who are the THEMS? It shouldn't matter but for the very first time - *some posters have created a "club" and by creating this club that was meant to solidify the fact that they are against the drama - they have elevated it.*  Yes, the Club W.A.T.S has a meaning and posting it in signatures was hurtful to others.   NO ONE on this thread should feel they don't have a place or that they can't post OR that they are being left out of some big secret society. *Someone took that too far earlier this week and told a poster that they didn't like to "crawl back in their hole" and that was horribly wrong. No one should feel excluded.  *This poster knows who they are... they know they shouldn't have done it... they made a mistake.  They are human.  The others elevated the drama to a new level with a childish secret club. How incredibly sad.
> 
> The thread also turned into a daily 10 - 15 page silly meaningless back and forth about nothing to the point that issues were no longer discussed. Only what happened the night before in chat or who would be there that night. The thread has been ruined, in my opinion. I stand by this.  Look what we are doing now?   What used to be a very nice place to hang out, catch up with friends, vent about work, the weather, ask for help with planning DISNEY trips, etc. Oh... and don't forget the success stories of the couples!
> 
> What started out as a couple of girls getting together in May has also turned out to be a group of many, with a lot of drama and now even that group is divided. THIS ISN'T HIGH SCHOOL yet posters are forming clubs??
> 
> I'm 46 years old. I'm not perfect. I've said and done things I'm not proud of. The people involved in this latest drama need to work it out for themselves. I chose to block the person that my drama was centered around simply because she was telling me one thing and then going into chat and making fun of the situation. I blocked her. I didn't have to read anything she posted NOR did I respond to anything she's posted. I haven't said or DONE anything since my last PM that told her I was done. That is how adults deal with issues. When there is no resolution and one of the parties is being insincere - you walk away. STOP the drama and leave it alone.
> 
> Well, for those that have blown up my blog attempting to read what my issues are... there you have it. Enjoy tearing it apart in chat and PM's and whatever other method you choose to use. I'm no longer subscribed. I no longer care. I know who my friends are and I will continue those friendships. The rest of you... how sad that you have chosen the very path that you claim you are against.
> 
> Oh and I do have other reasons to be on the DISboards, so please for those that "track" who's on and who's not. Trust me, I'm not "lurking". When I say I'm done. I'm done.
> 
> Now, back to my life...
> 
> 
> So get on with it!


 
See, that's the difference... I have gotten on with it, until I was attacked tonight.

NO ONE should feel that they are not allowed to post, celebrate, etc... this thread is open to the public.  I'll come back when something exciting happens to another regular from the old thread.  If that bothers you, I can't help it.


----------



## Kimmielee

Mrsduck101 said:


> Cin thats how she works. Her myspace blogs have hurt many people. But dear God don't call her out on it. Whatever


 
The very first blog that hurt a dear friend, I sadly regret.  I've apologized to all involved and when we couldn't move past it, it was dropped and friendships were lost.  That is a true regret and something that saddens me.

NOTHING in the blog that Shaun just posted has anything to do with that situation.  I stand behind everything I wrote and can explain each and every line if you desire to hear it.  It is MY opinion, which I'm entitled to.  I didn't "attack" anyone, name names... I wrote about my opinion on what the private jokes, secret clubs and division of the group had done to the thread.

It wasn't written to start WWIII.  It was simply my opinion about why I left the day to day drama.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> Many of Bren's friends started with this thread and still post here.  It's appropriate, since this thread is for EVERYONE to celebrate with the group.  I, for one, didn't know the whole story about the cake until about 1 hour before YOU just posted it for the world.



Kimmie.. I"m not the one who brought up the cake over and over and over and over again.. 

It was obviously not a secret as it's part of the signature so it's obviously not something to be ashamed of.



as far as the "club" formed.... ummm.. that's something that only shawn jill and I have.. and it quite honestly has nothing to do with you guys. It's an inside joke that stands for "What's A  ThreeSome" if you must know.

if it was a "us against them" club everyone regularly posting now would have posted it... it's a little disney joke between friends.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Wow, people who have been around this thread for the past few days since I have been posting know that my "gagging" is a joke.  Not meant to bring others down or anything mean spirited or nasty. It is typed with love.  When things get all sticky and sweet, I make a joke about gagging.  It is what I do.  

I can't stand this drama.  I have not been around to know the in's and out's of it.  I just know that there are some adults acting a lot like children.

I apologize to anyone who thinks I am bitter, or not happy for people and their recent relationships, marriages, engagements, or omg he called me and im in love now's... You are mistaken.  

heres some dancing bananas and smileys for you:
            
Lets throw a party! have a group hug! yay!

  

there.. i was happy for you..

now please stop taking my gagging as a personal attack


k.thanks.bye.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> See, that's the difference... I have gotten on with it, until I was attacked tonight.
> 
> NO ONE should feel that they are not allowed to post, celebrate, etc... this thread is open to the public.  I'll come back when something exciting happens to another regular from the old thread.  If that bothers you, I can't help it.




Kimmie.. I agree. which was the issue. I started posting again to being told my posts were stupid, pictures I posted were "gross", that my signature joke with a cat who "ated tinkerbell" was mean.

I was called a dirty #### by someone and a friend of mine was threatened not to talk to me (mind you this person didn't know me at all).

Trust me.. you seem eager to point the finger at me.  Maybe it IS my fault b/c I don't just stand by and allow myself to be insulted or see my friends insulted. 

I HAVE received MANY private PMs from people saying "FINALLY the thread is NICE again".


Yes telling someone who was going through a difficult time that very day to crawl into a hole was disgusting. Further bothersome were people who came to that individuals aid telling me I had no idea of what happened in the past.

I have never attacked anyone here. Please.. read back in posts. I never said anything to make people feel unwelcome.

I TRIED to talk to YOU and others and was ignored. What else was I supposed to do?

YOu chose to read a friendly joke between 3 friends as a personal attack. Read back. You'll find many DIRECT and rude attacks that were ignored upon us.

What is happening today is the fact that things have been great here.. moving quickly... new posters finally feeling welcome enough to post... and then the hurtful "cake" posts being thrown in.

I think you ensured pretty much all of Brenda's friends post at the new thread.  Those that don't have surely seen your other posts.

Perhaps darcy didnt' forget to mention. Perhaps we didn't all forget to congrat. Perhaps most of us just think it pretty awful that 2 people met while on a birthday date for someone we care for, and then come here to brag about it.


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> Kimmie.. I"m not the one who brought up the cake over and over and over and over again..
> 
> It was obviously not a secret as it's part of the signature so it's obviously not something to be ashamed of.
> 
> 
> 
> as far as the "club" formed.... ummm.. that's something that only shawn jill and I have.. and it quite honestly has nothing to do with you guys. It's an inside joke that stands for "What's A ThreeSome" if you must know.
> 
> if it was a "us against them" club everyone regularly posting now would have posted it... it's a little disney joke between friends.


 
I didn't know what the cake in the signature meant, like I said, until a little while ago tonight.  I've never even noticed it in her signature.  

I was told that Club W.A.T.S was "what is a threesome" and that it was also for those who were tired of the drama.  Trust me, we are all tired of the drama.  

*A quote from chat:*

*CinRell: wats are people sick of drama
CinRell: who don't put up with people being mean to others*

So... shouldn't everyone just take a look in the mirror about this whole situation and realize that NO one has been perfect, NO one has handled it well and NO one is better than the other?  If the private crap would stop and flames weren't thrown, this thread would thrive as it was before.  A place for friends to catch up, lovers and soulmates to meet and ADULTS interact as adults?


----------



## Kimmielee

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow, people who have been around this thread for the past few days since I have been posting know that my "gagging" is a joke.


 
I knew it was a joke, which is why I posted a funny picture in response. OLD HABITS die hard... I used to post all kinds of pictures on here.  I'm not the one that took it personally.  So sorry if that's what you have gleaned out of all of this...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kimmielee said:


> I knew it was a joke, which is why I posted a funny picture in response. OLD HABITS die hard... I used to post all kinds of pictures on here.  I'm not the one that took it personally.  So sorry if that's what you have gleaned out of all of this...



It is frustrating to be misunderstood. I am a pretty cool chick, and sarcastic as all get out.  It sucks when I am the only one who "gets" my jokes.  Thats all.. Been a long day.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow, people who have been around this thread for the past few days since I have been posting know that my "gagging" is a joke.  Not meant to bring others down or anything mean spirited or nasty. It is typed with love.  When things get all sticky and sweet, I make a joke about gagging.  It is what I do.
> 
> I can't stand this drama.  I have not been around to know the in's and out's of it.  I just know that there are some adults acting a lot like children.
> 
> I apologize to anyone who thinks I am bitter, or not happy for people and their recent relationships, marriages, engagements, or omg he called me and im in love now's... You are mistaken.
> 
> 
> Lets throw a party! have a group hug! yay!
> 
> 
> 
> there.. i was happy for you..
> 
> now please stop taking my gagging as a personal attack
> 
> 
> k.thanks.bye.






   yes dang it girlie...c the trouble you caused....     (j/k)


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> I didn't know what the cake in the signature meant, like I said, until a little while ago tonight.  I've never even noticed it in her signature.
> 
> I was told that Club W.A.T.S was "what is a threesome" and that it was also for those who were tired of the drama.  Trust me, we are all tired of the drama.
> 
> *A quote from chat:*
> 
> *CinRell: wats are people sick of drama
> CinRell: who don't put up with people being mean to others*
> 
> So... shouldn't everyone just take a look in the mirror about this whole situation and realize that NO one has been perfect, NO one has handled it well and NO one is better than the other?  If the private crap would stop and flames weren't thrown, this thread would thrive as it was before.  A place for friends to catch up, lovers and soulmates to meet and ADULTS interact as adults?




and the new thread you all started?

Once again, get over yourself.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> I didn't know what the cake in the signature meant, like I said, until a little while ago tonight.  I've never even noticed it in her signature.
> 
> I was told that Club W.A.T.S was "what is a threesome" and that it was also for those who were tired of the drama.  Trust me, we are all tired of the drama.
> 
> *A quote from chat:*
> 
> *CinRell: wats are people sick of drama
> CinRell: who don't put up with people being mean to others*
> 
> So... shouldn't everyone just take a look in the mirror about this whole situation and realize that NO one has been perfect, NO one has handled it well and NO one is better than the other?  If the private crap would stop and flames weren't thrown, this thread would thrive as it was before.  A place for friends to catch up, lovers and soulmates to meet and ADULTS interact as adults?




and as you said.. that's not just here. It's EVERYWHERE. WIth ex's, baby's daddies, baby's mamas, bill collectors... No?

It's not like every poster on this board is into this big CLUB THING .. as I said ti's an inside joke between 3 friends. 2 of whom live by one another.. the 3rd dating another... a 3some of friends.


I never thought I"d have to explain that


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> So... shouldn't everyone just take a look in the mirror about this whole situation and realize that NO one has been perfect, NO one has handled it well and NO one is better than the other?  If the private crap would stop and flames weren't thrown, this thread would thrive as it was before.  A place for friends to catch up, lovers and soulmates to meet and ADULTS interact as adults?




As far as thriving as it did before.. it's been commented many times by long time posters it's moving incredibly fast.. I've seen a ton of new members. Many have commented how much nicer it is.. on here OR in private PM.

I'm not sure where people are thinking the thread is suffering? Instead of a few posters posting over and over it's a larger diverse crowd posting regularly and there is NO drama.. until now.


----------



## Kimmielee

Mrsduck101 said:


> and the new thread you all started?
> 
> Once again, get over yourself.


 
Why not when this thread became what it was?    We are still friends that choose to post and keep up with one another.  Why does it matter if there is another thread?  It's not a "Any Single Disney Men Out There" thread... it's friends that happen to be going in May (or in some cases, can't go... ) but wanted a place to keep in touch.  That's what the DISboards are all about.  Community. 

If one community becomes less than what you want, another one can be created.  Had the division not happened, it wouldn't have been necessary.  In over two years... with issues that have come and gone... there was never a division to this degree. 

It's sad that it's that way now.


----------



## acm563

I am doing a  Happy Dance... Ok...so what I am going to say many seem mean but let me give you the dynamics an danyone that has grown kids will understand. My son who is the joy of my life and is my heart in all ways will be 26 years old in September. In all of his dating years I have liked EVERY girl he has ever dated, loved his ex fiancee probably more than he did,  and have been kind, generous and accepting of all.... UNTIL recently... Now if I thought she or anyone that knows me read this board I wouldnt post this but.....he has been dating this girl here lately that I just could not warm up to..I have tried everything, and i can normally find a tiny glimmer of good in everyone... I absolutely could not stand this child, everything about her from her looks to her attitude to her voice annoyed me...so my thoughts were...oh God, this is who he is going to marry since I do notlike her...so I have been bitingmy tongue and keeping my opinions to myself.. Guess what..he just called me and HE has been seeing the very same things I have been seeing in her and HE has made the decision to break up with her and he wanted to tell me first in case she calls me(she wont , she dislikes me as well)
So....YAY!!!! my son has more common sense than his Mommy so I must have did something right  so life is good....my sons heart and my future grandchildren(who btw will be taken to DW every summer) are safe, and I have the most awesome , sweet, adorable,  wonderful guy in my life who happens to love Disney as much as I do....IMAGINE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CinRell

I'm friends with the gal who started this thread and at one point she was tempted to request the moderators close it because she was disgusted with how it became. This is when I FIRST came back and emailed her basically a "wow where are you and what happened" deal.

so to say this thread recently changed to what it is is just wrong. I feel the thread has gone back to what it originally was....


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> and as you said.. that's not just here. It's EVERYWHERE. WIth ex's, baby's daddies, baby's mamas, bill collectors... No?
> 
> It's not like every poster on this board is into this big CLUB THING .. as I said ti's an inside joke between 3 friends. 2 of whom live by one another.. the 3rd dating another... a 3some of friends.
> 
> 
> I never thought I"d have to explain that


 
What you say here vs. what you said in Chat are two different things.  That's the part that is hard to understand.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> I am doing a  Happy Dance... Ok...so what I am going to say many seem mean but let me give you the dynamics an danyone that has grown kids will understand. My son who is the joy of my life and is my heart in all ways will be 26 years old in September. In all of his dating years I have liked EVERY girl he has ever dated, loved his ex fiancee probably more than he did,  and have been kind, generous and accepting of all.... UNTIL recently... Now if I thought she or anyone that knows me read this board I wouldnt post this but.....he has been dating this girl here lately that I just could not warm up to..I have tried everything, and i can normally find a tiny glimmer of good in everyone... I absolutely could not stand this child, everything about her from her looks to her attitude to her voice annoyed me...so my thoughts were...oh God, this is who he is going to marry since I do notlike her...so I have been bitingmy tongue and keeping my opinions to myself.. Guess what..he just called me and HE has been seeing the very same things I have been seeing in her and HE has made the decision to break up with her and he wanted to tell me first in case she calls me(she wont , she dislikes me as well)
> So....YAY!!!! my son has more common sense than his Mommy so I must have did something right  so life is good....my sons heart and my future grandchildren(who btw will be taken to DW every summer) are safe, and I have the most awesome , sweet, adorable,  wonderful guy in my life who happens to love Disney as much as I do....IMAGINE THAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Life is Good!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Kimmielee said:


> Why not when this thread became what it was?    We are still friends that choose to post and keep up with one another.  Why does it matter if there is another thread?  It's not a "Any Single Disney Men Out There" thread... it's friends that happen to be going in May (or in some cases, can't go... ) but wanted a place to keep in touch.  That's what the DISboards are all about.  Community.
> 
> If one community becomes less than what you want, another one can be created.  Had the division not happened, it wouldn't have been necessary.  In over two years... with issues that have come and gone... there was never a division to this degree.
> 
> It's sad that it's that way now.



omg kimmie just give it up, move on, grow up, whatever, this is so sad


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> I'm friends with the gal who started this thread and at one point she was tempted to request the moderators close it because she was disgusted with how it became. This is when I FIRST came back and emailed her basically a "wow where are you and what happened" deal.
> 
> so to say this thread recently changed to what it is is just wrong. I feel the thread has gone back to what it originally was....


 
The change actually started before YOU even came back.  However, with Tink901 being part of the original thread... her coming back here to announce to her many original friends that she's engaged was not a "shot" at anyone nor were those that posted for her.  Being ignored by those that didn't care is fine.  Leaving it out of a "wrap up"... no biggie.  Making it seem less than important purposefully... not very good.

With that said... continue to bash me and make remarks.  I'm off to make a birthday cake for my staff tomorrow.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> What you say here vs. what you said in Chat are two different things.  That's the part that is hard to understand.



We were teasing eachother in chat. Had I known our conversations in chat were being copied and saved I'd have been more careful wtih my words.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> The change actually started before YOU even came back.  However, with Tink901 being part of the original thread... her coming back here to announce to her many original friends that she's engaged was not a "shot" at anyone nor were those that posted for her.  Being ignored by those that didn't care is fine.  Leaving it out of a "wrap up"... no biggie.  Making it seem less than important purposefully... not very good.
> 
> With that said... continue to bash me and make remarks.  I'm off to make a birthday cake for my staff tomorrow.



Nobody said it was less important. When it was left out of darcy's thread.. you brought it up. and it was brought up again and again.

PLEASE understand it may be hurtful to another poster that WE cherish as a friend.

And This is an individual who said HORRID things about me ... and I STILL do not know her. At. All.  

NOBODY here siad it was less important. YOU seemed to be getting upset everyone wasn't acknowledging it (read back)... and it came to a head.

You don't know how much more I know that I bite my tongue on. Just leave it as all very inappropriate posting.

ANd please.. again.. please stop taking this as a personal attack. I've tried talking to you on here.. you emailed me a cute easter thing and I tried conversing with you there.. then I hear about what you say abou tme in private.. on myspace.. on IM...

and honestly? I'm SHOCKED. 

I still don't quite understand "why"

If you could show me ONE PLACE I was mean or hurtful to you, I might understand.. but I do not.


----------



## CinRell

And to say our posts are "less substantial" than posts about weather, work, etc.. that's just too sad.

We all enjoy what we post.. and honestly? I'm reading back and trying hard to find something of more substance than what we currently post now.

The only difference I see is a more positive, friendly tone.


----------



## CinRell

Kimmielee said:


> The change actually started before YOU even came back.  However, with Tink901 being part of the original thread... her coming back here to announce to her many original friends that she's engaged was not a "shot" at anyone nor were those that posted for her.  Being ignored by those that didn't care is fine.  Leaving it out of a "wrap up"... no biggie.  Making it seem less than important purposefully... not very good.
> 
> With that said... continue to bash me and make remarks.  I'm off to make a birthday cake for my staff tomorrow.



Oh.. and.. I don't think it was tink who came here to post her engagement.

and if the change happened before me, why target me in your blogs?


----------



## R.S.Winters

Ok so this is my sad story, as promised earlier.
There is a guy I've known for a long time. We get along exceptionally well. In fact people have said that we get along like "an old married couple".
We have shared experiences and apects of our lives with each other than no-one else has ever done for either of us. You could almost say we are a perfect match.
I do love him very much. More than I think he knows or realises.
But there is a "problem".
We have both agreed that indeed our relationship should / could take in another level. But he has said that can't happen because I am not in Canada permanently.
To me, that hurts. That's a blow. I feel let down that he is easily able to brush this off. What does it matter? I COULD be in Canada permanently. It's not impossible, but he seems to think that anything long term can't happen because if this.
We both are fully aware of how each other feels. But I really do think he is missing the bigger picture here and not seeing what our relationship could become if only he would let his guard down and allow me in by ignoring the emigration thing.
I don't see it as a BIG deal. I see it as an obstacle we can overcome, be he sees it as a barrier that is preventing us.

I personally think we should just give it a shot, and I'm ready to tell him this, but not sure I have the courage to hear what his answer might be. I don't want to loose him altogether.

I think it's worth fighting for.
What does anyone else think?

Dx

p.s this all probably sounds trivial to you lot lol, but I we all have different feelings that we deal with in different ways. If something is a problem to us personally, no matter how small, then it IS a problem.


----------



## CinRell

Dan I don't think it's trivial AT ALL.

I understand his fear.. knowing someone is leaving.. esp someone you care for.. it's scary the inevitable hurt.

Have you told him it is possible you might move to canada?

My best advice is to stick it out. Continue to spend time with him... have great times together until you move. When you move, visit and invite him to visit. Try not to push the long term conversation, it will push him away.

Let it progress naturally.  Spend enough time together and make so many wonderful memories with NO pressure and he'll realize he can't live without you.. distance or not


----------



## libertybell7

Kimmielee said:


> See, that's the difference... I have gotten on with it, until I was attacked tonight.
> 
> NO ONE should feel that they are not allowed to post, celebrate, etc... this thread is open to the public.  I'll come back when something exciting happens to another regular from the old thread.  If that bothers you, I can't help it.



Ok, I won't hold my breath though ok?

Maybe you should look into what you and others have said out of spite before you cast anymore judgment?

I came here in peace, Meant no harm to anyone, but in turn have had to stand my ground...maybe it's time that you all crawl back into the hole that you so fondly seem to bring up?

Get a grip


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Ok so this is my sad story, as promised earlier.
> There is a guy I've known for a long time. We get along exceptionally well. In fact people have said that we get along like "an old married couple".
> We have shared experiences and apects of our lives with each other than no-one else has ever done for either of us. You could almost say we are a perfect match.
> I do love him very much. More than I think he knows or realises.
> But there is a "problem".
> We have both agreed that indeed our relationship should / could take in another level. But he has said that can't happen because I am not in Canada permanently.
> To me, that hurts. That's a blow. I feel let down that he is easily able to brush this off. What does it matter? I COULD be in Canada permanently. It's not impossible, but he seems to think that anything long term can't happen because if this.
> We both are fully aware of how each other feels. But I really do think he is missing the bigger picture here and not seeing what our relationship could become if only he would let his guard down and allow me in by ignoring the emigration thing.
> I don't see it as a BIG deal. I see it as an obstacle we can overcome, be he sees it as a barrier that is preventing us.
> 
> I personally think we should just give it a shot, and I'm ready to tell him this, but not sure I have the courage to hear what his answer might be. I don't want to loose him altogether.
> 
> I think it's worth fighting for.
> What does anyone else think?
> 
> Dx
> 
> p.s this all probably sounds trivial to you lot lol, but I we all have different feelings that we deal with in different ways. If something is a problem to us personally, no matter how small, then it IS a problem.



Here are my thoughts on this and thanks for sharing how you feel on here. Relationships are relationships no matter what the genders  involved and one thing I do know without a doubt is that if two ppl TRULY love one another and the DESIRE is honestly there then you find a way to make it work. Distance does play a role but it you love someone and they are what "lights your fire" then the distance is just one of those issues you deal with. You find a way to make it work. Where true love is concerned where there is a will there is a way. Most of us will make as many sacrifices as we can for someone we love. Yes, there has to be compromises on both parts but LOVE is bigger than any problem if BOTH parties are feeling the love. I Corinthians chapter 13 describes to a "T" what love is... and I think my favorite verse regarding love and marriage in the Bible is that  a "husband should love his wife as Christ loved the  church and gave himself for it" WOW!!!! Thats some pretty powerful stuff and I always said I want a love like THAT!!!! 

The important thing to remember Dan is to never confuse lust with love, there is a difference. Lust fades over time and distance whereas with LOVE absence makes the heart grow fonder.  I am sure you have heard the saying " If you love something set it free, if it comes back to you it was yours if it doesnt it never was" That doesnt mean you set it free and ignore it, but you let it be free to do the things it needs to do to realize that YOU are what completes the otehr soul.....


So...those are just the thoughts of " Dear Angy" Trust your gut instincts and if something doesnt quite feel right hen believe me hon, it isnt right...Movingon is the hardest thing to do, but wasting time on someone that doesnt really love you is even worse.....(Take that from a fool <<<<who has been married 3 times)


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Over the past two years... since I found the single's thread, I have made some amazing lifelong friends.  I've also made a few mistakes (one player that played me) and a bad decision last year regarding posting something that hurt someone that no longer is a friend.
> 
> However, in those two years, with all the back and forth, the couples that found one another, the friends that evolved - NEVER did the group divide.  We disagreed, we agreed to disagree but we moved past any "drama".  Now, however, there is a divide.  A man made one.  Or shall I say female made one.
> 
> Drama does not have to be perpetuated.  People make mistakes, not everyone has to post to one another or pretend to be friends, they just need to civil and respectful.  One poster from the beginning has come back claiming to be so very innocent - yet she has mistakes in her past. She is no more innocent than the rest of the group.
> 
> There is no longer a human side to the issues.  It's black and white.  Us vs. Them... but who are the US'S and who are the THEMS?  It shouldn't matter but for the very first time - some posters have created a "club" and by creating this club that was meant to solidify the fact that they are against the drama - they have elevated it.  NO ONE on this thread should feel they don't have a place or that they can't post OR that they are being left out of some big secret society.  Someone took that too far earlier this week and told a poster that they didn't like to "crawl back in their hole" and that was horribly wrong. No one should feel excluded. The others elevated the drama to a new level with a childish secret club.  How incredibly sad.
> 
> The thread also turned into a daily 10 - 15 page silly meaningless back and forth about nothing to the point that issues were no longer discussed.  Only what happened the night before in chat or who would be there that night.  The thread has been ruined, in my opinion.  What used to be a very nice place to hang out, catch up with friends, vent about work, the weather, ask for help with planning DISNEY trips, etc. Oh... and don't forget the success stories of the couples!
> 
> What started out as a couple of girls getting together in May has also turned out to be a group of many, with a lot of drama and now even that group is divided.  THIS ISN'T HIGH SCHOOL yet posters are forming clubs??
> 
> I'm 46 years old.  I'm not perfect.  I've said and done things I'm not proud of.  The people involved in this latest drama need to work it out for themselves.  I chose to block the person that my drama was centered around simply because she was telling me one thing and then going into chat and making fun of the situation.  I blocked her.  I didn't have to read anything she posted NOR did I respond to anything she's posted.  I haven't said or DONE anything since my last PM that told her I was done. That is how adults deal with issues.  When there is no resolution and one of the parties is being insincere - you walk away.  STOP the drama and leave it alone.
> 
> Well, for those that have blown up my blog attempting to read what my issues are... there you have it.  Enjoy tearing it apart in chat and PM's and whatever other method you choose to use.  I'm no longer subscribed.  I no longer care.  I know who my friends are and I will continue those friendships.  The rest of you... how sad that you have chosen the very path that you claim you are against.
> 
> Oh and I do have other reasons to be on the DISboards, so please for those that "track" who's on and who's not.  Trust me, I'm not "lurking".  When I say I'm done.  I'm done.
> 
> Now, back to my life...
> 
> 
> The above comment's where listed by kimmie in her blog...I just fet that it should be known...
> not directed at anyone but kimmie...who seems to think that we don't pay attention to detail's
> Sorry Kimmie but you said it first...



Hey Shawn, thank you for saying what I wanted to. . .I don't even know the players but want them all to ****. . .I want to talk Disney and life. . .not drama. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> . . .I want to talk Disney and life. . .not drama. . .




Well, I am going to sleepy sleep to dream about Happily Ever Afters and I am going to start a new thread called Michey Mouse for President....is that Disney enough for you
I have been printing out Disney pics for my scrap book project and am definitly in the Disney Magical Mood!!!!

It wont be long before we can all be doing the  
I for one will be doing the when Randy comes home...I am jealous now....lol....

Nite all and I do mean ALL in the


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I get it now...

Anyway, on another note-Darcy can you add that I will be in Disney in 8 short days to the wrap up?   

Anyone want to celebrate with a quick jump for joy?


----------



## Master Mason

I feel like I have just been transported back into middle school.

Come on folks your all supposed to be adults here.  If you can't or won't get along with someone, then put them on ignore and leave it there.

I started coming to the original thread just about a year ago now when my marriage was falling apart, I met some really great people that helped me though a very rough time in my life, by just being there to talk to about my personal escape from reality.  Some folks I liked, others hit me the wrong way, but being an adult requires you to accept that your going to come accross both sides of the coin.


For some it is obviously time to grow up a little more here.


----------



## Kimmielee

I have NEVER told anyone to stop posting, that their posts were inappropriate or to "crawl back into a hole". Go back and read my blog. I was *appalled* that someone had done so.  

Cinrell, just as you want to protect Leo, I will protect Bren.  No matter who posted her engagement first, it was news. I can't imagine it was done intentionally to hurt anyone, but you feel otherwise. We'll agree to disagree. Someone did make the comment about the recap catching all the important stuff. Go back, I quoted it. Had that not been said, I wouldn't have mentioned the absence of it in the recap. 

*As for my BLOG:*

What I meant by the 10-15 pages of posts is just this: When someone posts something and in a flurry of posts it gets buried, it's HARD to keep up when you can only post in the morning and then during the evening. Cinrell, that did start before you returned. That's when the thread began to take a different direction. If you couldn't post morning, noon and night, it was overwhelming.

So, as I said a few weeks ago... I'm accused of ignoring newbies, ignoring the girls and welcoming the guys  or not responding to posts at all. I simply could NOT keep up with the pages of posts. I apologize for saying it was silly meaningless posts... *clearly that was wrong* and was said out of frustration. For that I apologize.

However, I was also not a regular in chat and seem to have caught the brunt of other issues. I stopped going quite a while ago, about the time that Shaun and Duckie must have become a couple, but weren't "out" yet. I thought that Randy and Duckie were headed that way  , so when things started popping up in signatures and the engagement of Randy and Angy was announced, I was shocked.  It might amaze you to know that I wasn't in the loop nor had I had my head filled with gossip. I would never deny anyone their happiness. Everyone deserves to be happy.

My point is this: Cinrell, my blog that referred to the club was written after the comments were made in chat, that you say now was just "teasing". How was I to know that?

The comment about you being "not so innocent" is just that. There is no adult alive that is purely innocent and has a perfect past, never hurt anyone or said something they regret. As much as that may hurt to hear, it's true. To portray yourself as "the innocent one" was hard to swallow. I've said over and over, I'm not perfect. I make mistakes. WE ALL DO. Remember, there are two sides to every story. I'm sure the truth lies somewhere in the middle.

Duckie and Shaun, I have NOTHING against you or your relationship. I'm not sure where all this came from, other than my blog. Your posts today were the type that you accuse me of. *I've never done that to a poster, ever.* The three of you having your private joke, that had been explained in chat to have more meaning that just a "threesome" was the basis for that section of my blog. That was and is the only issue that I had that involved the two of you.

Of those posting about this tonight, I can honestly say that the only two I can say I have ever truly chatted with were Cinrell and Duckie. The rest are too new to the thread and came around the time I left chat and stopped posting regularly. So... to any of you that were offended by association or have ill feelings due to things said about me, I apologize to you as well.

That's it for me... Sweet Disney Dreams ... I'm going to crawl... into bed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I get it now...
> 
> Anyway, on another note-Darcy can you add that I will be in Disney in 8 short days to the wrap up?
> 
> Anyone want to celebrate with a quick jump for joy?



DD, is at the world in 8 days. . .are we all jealous now. . .?

does that work. . .?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Master Mason said:


> I feel like I have just been transported back into middle school.
> 
> Come on folks your all supposed to be adults here.  If you can't or won't get along with someone, then put them on ignore and leave it there.
> 
> I started coming to the original thread just about a year ago now when my marriage was falling apart, I met some really great people that helped me though a very rough time in my life, by just being there to talk to about my personal escape from reality.  Some folks I liked, others hit me the wrong way, but being an adult requires you to accept that your going to come accross both sides of the coin.
> 
> 
> For some it is obviously time to grow up a little more here.



Well truly you have. . .heck. . .maybe elementary. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I get it now...
> 
> Anyway, on another note-Darcy can you add that I will be in Disney in 8 short days to the wrap up?
> 
> Anyone want to celebrate with a quick jump for joy?



You got it. . DD will be at dis in 8 days. . .shucks. . .no congrats for her.  .


----------



## nurse.darcy

As for the drama, I don't really know any of you and just want it to stop. . .I am going to have a good time on this thread and don't really care about what has or has not happened.  All of you need to get over yourselves.  Let this board get back to why it was put here in the first place. . nuff said. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Gregg, maybe we shoudl start our own "drama free" thread.  Then people could feel free to post whatever. . .


----------



## djblu883

I can't believe we are up to a part 3 geeze! I loose my hard drive for a few months...then slowly get back into the boards to find this lol...WOW...
ANYWAY...2 more weeks until I leave to go see the Mouse in Cali...maybe a price will find me out there....heck just a person to share a dinner with would be cool....Hope all are well! DJ


----------



## Starkiss

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I get it now...
> 
> Anyway, on another note-Darcy can you add that I will be in Disney in 8 short days to the wrap up?
> 
> Anyone want to celebrate with a quick jump for joy?



   WHOO HOOO   ....I wish I was going to sunny FL instead of in the April showers of western PA...HAVE THE BEST TIME EVER ROBIN!!


----------



## Starkiss

nurse.darcy said:


> As for the drama, I don't really know any of you and just want it to stop. . .I am going to have a good time on this thread and don't really care about what has or has not happened.  All of you need to get over yourselves.  Let this board get back to why it was put here in the first place. . nuff said. . .




THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU....I have worked really hard to keep my life drama free, and have really enjoyed my short time on here.  This may be an odd question but can't this stuff be done through PM?  I know I'm a newbie, but it was just a thought.  

As far as anyone else goes, I LOVED celebrating with those of you who have found a prince and vice versa.  AND, furthermore, its my fault that someone posted their story.  I asked for them to do so.  AND, I'd have them post it again with MORE GUSHY, LOVEY DOVEY details if I had my way. Its nice to live vicariously through others while I wait for my prince to find me.....I'm beginning to wonder if he's ever going to stop and ask for directions!!!


----------



## buena vista

Just starting day 2.. Its been wonderful here. Seems I picked a good time to be away. I didn't read all the posts, and am not aware of the histories involved. I started posting in January when I booked this trip. But the pepole I've "met" here are among the kindest and welcoming I know. I hope that continues. I've enjoyed your company. I wish I could make you feel the way I feel right now.

Tom


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I get it now...
> 
> Anyway, on another note-Darcy can you add that I will be in Disney in 8 short days to the wrap up?
> 
> Anyone want to celebrate with a quick jump for joy?



   
I gave ya dancin smileys!! I am so jealous!!! I wanna go now!!! 

and BV, I hope you are having a wonderful time!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

I am tired of this thread, so you will no longer see me here.  

For those that LOVE DISNEY and would like get back to a what a SINGLES thread is all about, I have started a new thread which the link is below. 

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?p=24160526#post24160526

Now this is not a secret thread EVERYONE is welcome as long as you leave the meanness, harassments and rude remarks behind. As Darcy said, 



> Originally Posted by nurse.darcy  View Post
> As for the drama, I don't really know any of you and just want it to stop. . .I am going to have a good time on this thread and don't really care about what has or has not happened. All of you need to get over yourselves. Let this board get back to why it was put here in the first place. . nuff said. . .



I totally agree with her, we need to get back to what this is all about the LOVE of DISNEY.

Goodbye and I hope to see, if not all, but some of you on the New Thread.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Gregg, maybe we shoudl start our own "drama free" thread.  Then people could feel free to post whatever. . .




I did Darcy and Gregg, come join me and anyone else.

http://www.disboards.com/showthread....6#post24160526


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone.

For those of you who have spoken in my defense yesterday, especially Cindy...I adore you and appreciate it. It just goes to show that we have friends in many places whether we're aware of it or not. Thank You.  

Unfortunatly, there are 'certain people' in this world who will always be immature and resentful...this is partly due to the insecurities in themself.

Today's a new day...here's to having a Magical Day!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning All!

BV - Glad you are having a great time !!

DD - you need to do the dancing bannana countdown!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Just starting day 2.. Its been wonderful here. Seems I picked a good time to be away. I didn't read all the posts, and am not aware of the histories involved. I started posting in January when I booked this trip. But the pepole I've "met" here are among the kindest and welcoming I know. I hope that continues. I've enjoyed your company. I wish I could make you feel the way I feel right now.
> 
> Tom



YAY!!! BV took the time out of his vacation to leave a post!!! Glad to know you are having a fun time Send a little sunshine our way


----------



## acm563

"Good morning to you, good morning to you...good mmmoooorrrrnnning, dear Disboard Friends................................Good Morning to YOU!!!!!"

 

One more day closer to May and Yippee even closer for DD!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

Today's a new day...here's to having a Magical Day!  


Yes it is...So let's get on with it...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thanks guys for the nice words 
I guess I knew that all really anyway (about the whole waiting and seeing if he comes to me etc).
Just sometimes you get so caught up in emotions that you don't know when to stop and where to start again.
I will just see how it goes, and try to just accpet things as they are for the time being.
I still have plenty of time here in Canada before I intended to move back to Europe anyway.

Thanks all,

Have a great day 

D xx


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Today's a new day...here's to having a Magical Day!
> 
> 
> Yes it is...So let's get on with it...



Seems quiet today. 
How are ya doin this morning?


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Thanks guys for the nice words
> I guess I knew that all really anyway (about the whole waiting and seeing if he comes to me etc).
> Just sometimes you get so caught up in emotions that you don't know when to stop and where to start again.
> I will just see how it goes, and try to just accpet things as they are for the time being.
> I still have plenty of time here in Canada before I intended to move back to Europe anyway.
> 
> Thanks all,
> D xx




Angy (((HUGS))) for Dan...Hang in there.... and with all things the answers lie within ourselved, we just have to be willing to see them and accept them as such!

Have a great day


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> Seems quiet today.
> How are ya doin this morning?




I'm doing just fine thank's for asking Leo 

Where is cin this morning?

It's 60 degree's here!


----------



## libertybell7

Good Morning Everyone.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Glad to see you are  having some nice weather - we are having warm weather, but it is rainy - yuck


----------



## libertybell7

disneyfanx3 said:


> Glad to see you are  having some nice weather - we are having warm weather, but it is rainy - yuck



Well the sun isn't out, who cares it's 60


----------



## libertybell7

Duckie has a   boy on her hand's again...Poor baby


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


> Duckie has a   boy on her hand's again...Poor baby



Sorry to hear taht hope he feels better soon


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Where is cin this morning?
> 
> It's 60 degree's here!



That's what I've been wondering...hhhmmm

It's about 60 degrees here also with coudy skies.


----------



## acm563

Ditto on where is Cindy Lou Who.... come out come out where ever you are Cindy!!!!

and yay on 60* weather it is about time yall c some of the warm stuff


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Duckie has a   boy on her hand's again...Poor baby





awww...hope your son feels better soon Jill.....


----------



## CinRell

It's very windy and dreary here today. Quite a change from the sunny 67 degree day we had yesterday.

I'm home.  Wanna hear about my intensely awful cramps?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is super warm here too... but only in the 40's...We have a high wind warning... there are some nice fun gusts already... A little bit of rain too... all in all i give todays weather ONE


----------



## disneyfanx3

Feel better soon


----------



## libertybell7

Um well um...cough..cough..um..Sorry to hear that you don't feel well..


----------



## R.S.Winters

Windy and rainy here today, but a whopping 13c right now!!! WOOT!!!

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> It's very windy and dreary here today. Quite a change from the sunny 67 degree day we had yesterday.
> 
> I'm home.  Wanna hear about my intensely awful cramps?



It's cloudy and dreary here...nothing any better.

Sorry to hear that you're home not feeling so good.

Get well.


----------



## libertybell7

R.S.Winters said:


> Windy and rainy here today, but a whopping 13c right now!!! WOOT!!!
> 
> Dx




Yuck!


----------



## CinRell

Shawn.. does that mean you DON"T want to hear about my cramps??


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> It's very windy and dreary here today. Quite a change from the sunny 67 degree day we had yesterday.
> 
> I'm home.  Wanna hear about my intensely awful cramps?




CINDY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


and..ummm..NOPE!!! lol...dont love ya THAT much!!!


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Windy and rainy here today, but a whopping 13c right now!!! WOOT!!!
> 
> Dx



Ok, I am so not metrically inclined and not energetic enough to do the conversion...lol.....so I will just say I am sending warm thoughts and weather northward......


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is super warm here too... but only in the 40's...We have a high wind warning... there are some nice fun gusts already... A little bit of rain too... all in all i give todays weather ONE



40*s...bbbrrrrsssyyyy brrsssyyy brrrrrr
Come on people this is SPRING TIME!!! We need to see a minimum of 50s and for me it needs to be high 60s -70*


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Shawn.. does that mean you DON"T want to hear about my cramps??




Well um


----------



## CinRell

Ok then I'll keep it clean. I went to bed at 2 a.m. and woke up every 15 minutes after in pain.

Woke up at 5 a.m. and cried my eyes out and rolled into a ball.

ANd now I"m home and the heating pad is my friend.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Ok then I'll keep it clean. I went to bed at 2 a.m. and woke up every 15 minutes after in pain.
> 
> Woke up at 5 a.m. and cried my eyes out and rolled into a ball.
> 
> ANd now I"m home and the heating pad is my friend.




Awww Cin...feel better hon....I wont point out to you what menopause is like.....
        (heheh think we can run the guys off the board today)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Ok then I'll keep it clean. I went to bed at 2 a.m. and woke up every 15 minutes after in pain.
> 
> Woke up at 5 a.m. and cried my eyes out and rolled into a ball.
> 
> ANd now I"m home and the heating pad is my friend.



Do some stretches and deep breathing hun.  Then get back into the ball and pray for death.. thats what I do...LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Do some stretches and deep breathing hun.  Then get back into the ball and pray for death.. thats what I do...LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> 40*s...bbbrrrrsssyyyy brrsssyyy brrrrrr
> Come on people this is SPRING TIME!!! We need to see a minimum of 50s and for me it needs to be high 60s -70*



Hey 40's is downright BALMY to me right now.. I love it!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Duckie has a   boy on her hand's again...Poor baby



Thanks honey. He's not the best patient, he's being a monkey


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sorry to hear taht hope he feels better soon



Thanks Charlene. I am getting tired of all the laundry


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> awww...hope your son feels better soon Jill.....



Thanks Angy


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thanks honey. He's not the best patient, he's being a monkey



aaw get well hugs for the monkey


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Shawn.. does that mean you DON"T want to hear about my cramps??


----------



## libertybell7

Here Cin...Feel better stuff for you  


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qdilScQRoYQ


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Ok then I'll keep it clean. I went to bed at 2 a.m. and woke up every 15 minutes after in pain.
> 
> Woke up at 5 a.m. and cried my eyes out and rolled into a ball.
> 
> ANd now I"m home and the heating pad is my friend.



Sadly Cin I completely understand, you know why, not saying it here  

Not fun having you know what, makes it worse


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Sadly Cin I completely understand, you know why, not saying it here
> 
> Not fun having you know what, makes it worse



AMEN sistah. Plus I have a tipped something or other that also amplifies...

I just feel GUILTY when I take a sick day. I swear I'm always paranoid I'll get fired. Not sure why LOL!

mm making trader joe's frozen oatmeal. I'm scared.


----------



## CinRell

aw poo my computer at home stinks and I can't see youtube.

Are any of the may folks packing yet?


----------



## R.S.Winters

Lol. I *think* 13c is in the high 50's... not entirely sure... I can't convert either lol.

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Ok - I just checked online - 13c is 55.4 farenheit for u Americans  lol

Dx


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Are any of the may folks packing yet?




lol...funny you should ask that.... Now, I am the QUEEN of procrastination when it comes to packing.....mainly because I do it so often for work but I have to admit that my suitcase has been started for May.... which means that the travels I have to make to PA the first week of May will be via a smaller suitcase... I am the type of person that packs at 2 am the morning I am leaving out, all bleary eyed with sleep and trying to make sure I remember certain things. I have one carry on that always has the essentials in it so that part is a breeze...but for me to be packing a month in advance is unheard of...lol


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> aw poo my computer at home stinks and I can't see youtube.
> 
> Are any of the may folks packing yet?




Oops sorry cin...

You aren't serious about packing are you


----------



## CinRell

I start packing. little things.. very early. Like I'd find little things on sale I would buy just for the trip and pull out the suitcase and start packing them.

Packing helps me tide over time until the trip


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, I realize I'm late...but good morning!!!  I'm still trying to catch up on the boards...guess a lot happened after I left chat last night and on here over night... 

Hugs to all my disfriends!!   

Just saying the mantra over and over and over....

"Margaritas in May...
Margaritas in May...
Margaritas in May..."


----------



## disneyfanx3

Its way too soon to start packing - I don't normally pack for all of us until the day before and since I'm going by myself and don't want the kids to know it will probably be the day of - I am a huge procrastinator


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Tracey


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Ok - I just checked online - 13c is 55.4 farenheit for u Americans  lol
> 
> Dx



Thats not bad weather at all It is in 70s here today...yay!!!


----------



## CinRell

So I hate that people feel they have to go start new threads to avoid hurtfulness.

I from here on out PROMISE to NOT allow myself to be roped into drama or hurtfulness regardless of what is said about me or my friends... 

I promise to IGNORE it or keep responses when asked to PMs if I feel it will go a bad direction.

I promise to try not to let private blogs, ims about me or friends bother me and instead focus on the new beautiful friends I"ve made here.

I removed my "WATS" thing although it wasn't directed at any individual and was simply an inside joke between friends (and anyone who has read the thread or chat.. it's not quite so inside afterall)... people were apparently insulted by it.. so I removed it.

Don't want to lose friends because of drama.  I feel this thread has been fun and not just nonsense we don't know what to talk about talk. We were on a roll for a while talking about our fav places to eat, our disney touring style, and I enjoyed it. Honestly it helps you know people you might be interested in for friendship or more to know how you'd mesh at "the world"

As many of us found out yesterday we seem to have "the same ex" and disney can break a relationship  

So... here's to a new start.



So packers.. what's the first thing you typically pack?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, I realize I'm late...but good morning!!!  I'm still trying to catch up on the boards...guess a lot happened after I left chat last night and on here over night...
> 
> Hugs to all my disfriends!!
> 
> Just saying the mantra over and over and over....
> 
> "Margaritas in May...
> Margaritas in May...
> Margaritas in May..."




I'll definitely toast you with a Margarita in May, from one Tracy to another Tracey.


----------



## CinRell

anyone else notice how touchy these disney tickers are??


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> So packers.. what's the first thing you typically pack?



Mmmm...well there is ONE thing I always pack that is an ESSENTIAL, cant do without when I go to WDW....(no laughing please....)

I always take a 6 pack of dt dr pepper since it is all coke products at DW...and if my son is going i make it a 12 pk split between our cases...(with all my other junk a 12 pk is too heavy for my suitcase)


----------



## disneyfanx3

I pack my clothes first 

Yes I noticed that  about the tickers


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> So I hate that people feel they have to go start new threads to avoid hurtfulness.
> 
> I from here on out PROMISE to NOT allow myself to be roped into drama or hurtfulness regardless of what is said about me or my friends...
> 
> I promise to IGNORE it or keep responses when asked to PMs if I feel it will go a bad direction.
> 
> I promise to try not to let private blogs, ims about me or friends bother me and instead focus on the new beautiful friends I"ve made here.
> 
> I removed my "WATS" thing although it wasn't directed at any individual and was simply an inside joke between friends (and anyone who has read the thread or chat.. it's not quite so inside afterall)... people were apparently insulted by it.. so I removed it.
> 
> Don't want to lose friends because of drama.  I feel this thread has been fun and not just nonsense we don't know what to talk about talk. We were on a roll for a while talking about our fav places to eat, our disney touring style, and I enjoyed it. Honestly it helps you know people you might be interested in for friendship or more to know how you'd mesh at "the world"
> 
> As many of us found out yesterday we seem to have "the same ex" and disney can break a relationship
> 
> So... here's to a new start.
> 
> 
> 
> So packers.. what's the first thing you typically pack?



Well Cin, hats off to you. I'm so proud!  

I like to pick up things specifically for my trip and I keep them off to the side on my desk.  It is their special spot.  My sport sunblock, aloe spray, mini first aid kit, body glide, mousekeeping envelopes, glow necklaces and bracelets, and dollar store ponchos.  That is like my prepacking planning area. LOL I do all my packing at once the day before I leave.  But I start my pile to take with me way before that.


----------



## CinRell

I asked a question I can't even answer  

I throw things into my suitcase as I think of them.... and always end up repacking several times.

usually first I make sure I have enough travel size toiletries to pack.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I asked a question I can't even answer
> 
> I throw things into my suitcase as I think of them.... and always end up repacking several times.
> 
> usually first I make sure I have enough travel size toiletries to pack.



   - I do start a list about a week before - this way I can shop for what I need the weekend before I leave


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> - I do start a list about a week before - this way I can shop for what I need the weekend before I leave



OH OH LISTS!  I live by lists!  I make lists for EVERYTHING!


I'm totally a "clipboard of fun" type of girl!

(if anyone gets the above reference, you are my hero)


----------



## connorsmom911

I'm a "lists" girl too!  It's the only way I can keep things organized and remember stuff (brain like a siv these days...sigh).  

First thing I typically do is get out the suitcase and start throwing stuff in about a week ahead.  Then I will actually do  and pull out the list the day before, pull out all the stuff from said suitcase and start checking it off the list...make piles on the bed all organized like, then pack it all!

Going to be weird for me in May...it's my first solo trip anywhere since Antigua way back in Dec. '96.  Only me to think about, only me to pack for.  Just plain weird feeling...

All this talk of packing stuff makes me want to go to the Dollar Store!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I totally do the lists and the piles on the bed too.  I make one list for my carry on, one for toiletries, and one for suitcase. LOL Night before the trip I make all the piles, check off my list, put my toiletries in the ziplock bags, and go to sleep a happy girl! LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

oif


Cin - I found this on another board and thought of you


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> oif
> 
> 
> Cin - I found this on another board and thought of you



OMG Charlene I LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Just starting day 2.. Its been wonderful here. Seems I picked a good time to be away. I didn't read all the posts, and am not aware of the histories involved. I started posting in January when I booked this trip. But the pepole I've "met" here are among the kindest and welcoming I know. I hope that continues. I've enjoyed your company. I wish I could make you feel the way I feel right now.
> 
> Tom



Glad you are having a good time Tom. . .enjoy your trip. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

As for packing. . .hmmm, I typically take a red eye when I travel to the east coast. . .I sleep really well on the plane with my IPOD.  

That being said, sometimes I pick up stuff before I begin packing but I typically don't make a list and I typically bring the same types of things wherever I go.  The changes have to do with weather - warm weather clothes or cold weather clothes - and activities - walking shoes or dress shoes. . . 

I pack the day of my trip and never sweat it if I forget something.  Just me. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Thanks for adding my 8 day news, Darcy  

I am a chronic list maker too but this time I washed my clothes from my December trip and packed them back up into my suitcase.  See, you can do that here in the frozen tundra when you know that you're likely to take another trip to Florida before you get to wear summer clothes again 

So here's some more dancin'

            

Do Not try these moves at home...lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for adding my 8 day news, Darcy
> 
> I am a chronic list maker too but this time I washed my clothes from my December trip and packed them back up into my suitcase.  See, you can do that here in the frozen tundra when you know that you're likely to take another trip to Florida before you get to wear summer clothes again
> 
> So here's some more dancin'
> 
> 
> 
> Do Not try these moves at home...lol



Hahaha!  I should have thought of that last time.  I went in December '07, it would have been really easy to pack for this trip!  How did you like the weather today in the frozen tundra?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha!  I should have thought of that last time.  I went in December '07, it would have been really easy to pack for this trip!  How did you like the weather today in the frozen tundra?



You just can't win with the weather here-now we have gusting winds and rain...

I was there in Dec 07 too!lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> You just can't win with the weather here-now we have gusting winds and rain...
> 
> I was there in Dec 07 too!lol



It is such a small world around here that it is almost freaky.

that is all.

LOL


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

I pack WAY AHEAD and Al tolerates it!!!

Do ya'll ever take stuff for the CM that made your trip special?

If so, what???

I have thought about doing this, but don't quite know what to give.

It has to be small....for several to fit in a fanny pak.

Any ideas???


----------



## acm563

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I pack WAY AHEAD and Al tolerates it!!!
> 
> Do ya'll ever take stuff for the CM that made your trip special?
> 
> If so, what???
> 
> I have thought about doing this, but don't quite know what to give.
> 
> It has to be small....for several to fit in a fanny pak.
> 
> Any ideas???



Thats an excellent idea and one I hadnt thought about for WDW. I make up little gifts for my cabin steward when I cruise but have never did it for CMs ...so this is one I will have to think on


----------



## CinRell

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I pack WAY AHEAD and Al tolerates it!!!
> 
> Do ya'll ever take stuff for the CM that made your trip special?
> 
> If so, what???
> 
> I have thought about doing this, but don't quite know what to give.
> 
> It has to be small....for several to fit in a fanny pak.
> 
> Any ideas???



What an awsome idea!

Maybe a sucker with a little lable "Thanks for making my vacation extra "sweet"

Or "Thank you for being so sweet!"


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> What an awsome idea!
> 
> Maybe a sucker with a little lable "Thanks for making my vacation extra "sweet"
> 
> Or "Thank you for being so sweet!"



Good idea and heres another one....(of course you would have to either buy the candy bars there or go when the weather was cool...but how about the personalized candy bar wrappers that are in the craft section on dis...and personalize them to the CMs, just print them all out before you leave home and take them with you...


----------



## Sha

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> I pack WAY AHEAD and Al tolerates it!!!
> 
> Do ya'll ever take stuff for the CM that made your trip special?
> 
> If so, what???
> 
> I have thought about doing this, but don't quite know what to give.
> 
> It has to be small....for several to fit in a fanny pak.
> 
> Any ideas???



WDW there is some cards you can print out from Mouse for Less that are made to hand out. Here is the link for you: 

http://www.mouseforless.com/downloads/trip/cmappreciation.shtml


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Nice link Sha, thanks! 

Goodmorning all my dis'er friends!! 

I hope this is a wonderful day for each and every one of you!

 

I am off to join the 70+ crowd for some water aerobics... i love them, they make me feel so young, and funny thing, I never feel self conscious in my bathing suit around them!


----------



## NJGuy3

I've used the mousekeeping envelopes from that website: www.mouseforless.com

I've made my own envelopes using Disney clipart for the waiters/waitresses at the restaurants. I've also created business card size 'thank you' notes with messages on them such as "thanks for making our/my day a magical one".


----------



## NJGuy3

By the way...*Good Morning *everyone!


----------



## acm563

Good morning!!! It looks like it will be anothe awesomely beautiful day here and the sun is shining!!!

I too enjoyed the above link, so thanks Sha....


I hope BV is having a wonderful time on his vacation!


(and not being mushy gushy...but I must say again...Randy is such a sweet guy.... ) Today is MK day for him.... "Wishes"   He is enjoying his vacation...


I hope that everyones day is the best, and Cin I hope you are feeling better


----------



## nurse.darcy

Morning everyone, hope you all have a magical day.  I am headed out to the gym after I shower and get dressed. . .then grocery store then home. . .have to work tonight so I'll be napping. . .may stop in later and say hello. . .


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> I've used the mousekeeping envelopes from that website: www.mouseforless.com
> 
> I've made my own envelopes using Disney clipart for the waiters/waitresses at the restaurants. I've also created business card size 'thank you' notes with messages on them such as "thanks for making our/my day a magical one".



I like the business card sized ty notes, easy to carry around in a wallet or whatever as well. Good idea!!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Good Morning, Good Morning!!!  How are all my dis-peeps this fine day?

Lookin' good in the north...sunny skies, high of 4, beautiful...although we are gonna be swamped (literally) at work today...flooding like crazy all over our region, so lots of emergency calls, flood warnings to fan out, etc, etc.

I'll try to pop in and out today, but I'm expecting to be busy.

But I'm doing a little  cause I bought a laptop last night!!!  So hopefully tonight I'll be wireless and surfing from the comfort of my bed!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Sunny and going to 60 degrees today...woohoo


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

Awsome link, Sha. Good to see you posting here again  

I'm back at work feeling like icks but have a conference call tonight so... no choice.

It's a beautiful sunny day here today.  Am sipping on irish breakfast tea catching up on work stuff.... 


Hope everyone else is doing great.

Dan it's so nice to see your smiling face this morning.

Angyyyyy thanks for my sweet comment on myspace.. as usual. And the YUMMY one yesterday teehee 

Jaded.. have fun in you class, girl. YOu might just motivate me to do something like that.

CM... WOOHOO on the laptop!  I'd love to chat from bed!! SOunds so comfy.

Darcy... have fun at the store.... I"ve discovered campbells butternut squash soup in the little box is GREAT! And filling.

Leo.. missed you last night.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!!


I am so tired today - I wish I didn't have to work and could be at home, but I will be here all day by myself - and my son who comes with me - so it won't be too bad.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo.. missed you last night.



Aw...thanks...missed you too. 
Hope you're feeling better and having a great day!


----------



## CinRell

DF sounds like a nice way to work... even though it WOULD be nicer to be home.

Leo... feeling a little better. Going to be a late night with our conference call *booo!*


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

High of only 41 degrees today here in the icy yuckiness of Niagara Falls. But it is very sunny, so that makes up for it!! 

I hope BV is having a great time on his trip.. I want to be there!@!

I am really getting antsy about going.. I want to go NOW!!!

OK.. the grocery store is calling my name.. be good !


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> High of only 41 degrees today here in the icy yuckiness of Niagara Falls. But it is very sunny, so that makes up for it!!
> 
> I hope BV is having a great time on his trip.. I want to be there!@!
> 
> I am really getting antsy about going.. I want to go NOW!!!
> 
> OK.. the grocery store is calling my name.. be good !



I am really ready to go - Is it May yet?


----------



## Mrsduck101

Good afternoon everyone!

Sunny here too, but still cold. The kids are giving me a hard time about doing their school work today. Everyone is ready for some warm weather!

Cayden locked me out of the house this morning.....


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Sunny here too, but still cold. The kids are giving me a hard time about doing their school work today. Everyone is ready for some warm weather!
> 
> Cayden locked me out of the house this morning.....




Bad monkey


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello everyone, back from store and gym. . .now I am nearly ready for a nap. . .Seems like everyone here is fine!  good to know. . .As for weather, it is overcast and low seventies here. . .not bad.  Could use the sun though. . .I like sun. . .I guess I am going to have to hit the tanning booth before May, I really wanted some natural sunshine. . .lol

Is it May yet?


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Sunny here too, but still cold. The kids are giving me a hard time about doing their school work today. Everyone is ready for some warm weather!
> 
> Cayden locked me out of the house this morning.....



OMG, my worst nightmare...i'm sure it's gonna happen to me soon Well, at least he must be feeling better!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, this has never happened to me. . .I guess my boy just never thought that far in advance. . .lol.  And believe me, he was always tall enough. . .from the time he was walking he could lock and unlock the door. . .had to put those special thingies on it to keep him from running nekkie down the halls. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

I wrote the following poem last night, thought I'd share it with you all 

(Je t'aime means I Love You in French)

Dx  


*Je t'aime
(When I am with you)*

When I see your picture
My heart skips a beat

When I hear your voice
My blood races through me

When I read your messages
My eyes light up

   But

When I am with you
I look into your eyes
And every part of me melts

When I am with you
I find my heaven
And I know I am home.
(C) D M Brace 2008​


----------



## disneyfanx3

I am always afraid Luke will do this too - he has been opening doors and unlocking them for a while - the thingys you put on the doors didn't work for him it only made it hard for my girls to use the doors. My front door lock is hard to unlock and lock and for this reason I am not getting it fixed


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> OMG, my worst nightmare...i'm sure it's gonna happen to me soon Well, at least he must be feeling better!!



I'm just glad the big kids are here, Baylie let me back in. I only went to get the mail 

He is better today, still a poor appetite but he actually slept last night


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, this has never happened to me. . .I guess my boy just never thought that far in advance. . .lol.  And believe me, he was always tall enough. . .from the time he was walking he could lock and unlock the door. . .had to put those special thingies on it to keep him from running nekkie down the halls. . .



Cayden is a tall one too. I'm surprised it took this long. Like Shawn said, he is a monkey


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Cayden is a tall one too. I'm surprised it took this long. Like Shawn said, he is a monkey



Brandon is 15 now and hates it when I tell the stories of him knocking on the neighbors door with only his birthday suit on. . .lol  He was about a year and a half old. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

nurse.darcy said:


> Brandon is 15 now and hates it when I tell the stories of him knocking on the neighbors door with only his birthday suit on. . .lol  He was about a year and a half old. . .



Now my son is 6 feet tall. . .who would have thunk it. . .lol.  I am not a tall one. . .


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Good afternoon everyone!
> 
> Cayden locked me out of the house this morning.....




  Sorry I cant help it , that is funny


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> I wrote the following poem last night, thought I'd share it with you all
> ans I Love You in French)
> 
> Dx



Thanks for sharing Dan...something about love brings out the poet in everyone I think


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> I wrote the following poem last night, thought I'd share it with you all
> 
> (Je t'aime means I Love You in French)
> 
> Dx
> 
> 
> *Je t'aime
> (When I am with you)*
> 
> When I see your picture
> My heart skips a beat
> 
> When I hear your voice
> My blood races through me
> 
> When I read your messages
> My eyes light up
> 
> But
> 
> When I am with you
> I look into your eyes
> And every part of me melts
> 
> When I am with you
> I find my heaven
> And I know I am home.
> (C) D M Brace 2008​



Oh that is beautiful Dan!! 


My ex's kids used to drive me crazy, his 3yr old boy would lock every door in the house... even the bedrooms when nobody was in there... little poophead


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> I am always afraid Luke will do this too - he has been opening doors and unlocking them for a while - the thingys you put on the doors didn't work for him it only made it hard for my girls to use the doors. My front door lock is hard to unlock and lock and for this reason I am not getting it fixed



Don't blame you about the door, I would do the same thing!


----------



## acm563

Genesis has always been a VERY mischieveous child(we wont say who he inherited it from...lol) but when he was 3 I put him in day care and one day when I came to pick him up he was in the time out seat..(as usual for him...) and when I asked What did he do this time???? the teacher told me that Genesis shut the door to the kitchen and locked the cook in the kitchen and they couldnt find the key to the lock and had to call the locksmith.....
He never locked ME out (he knew better) but Marie locked me out once when she was little and fortunately I had a window that was unlocked so I could crawl thru....

Kids....gotta love em....


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My ex's kids used to drive me crazy, his 3yr old boy would lock every door in the house... even the bedrooms when nobody was in there... little poophead




lol Cayden is 3 and he loves to go around the house shutting all the doors. This was his first lock out though


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> Genesis has always been a VERY mischieveous child(we wont say who he inherited it from...lol) but when he was 3 I put him in day care and one day when I came to pick him up he was in the time out seat..(as usual for him...) and when I asked What did he do this time???? the teacher told me that Genesis shut the door to the kitchen and locked the cook in the kitchen and they couldnt find the key to the lock and had to call the locksmith.....
> He never locked ME out (he knew better) but Marie locked me out once when she was little and fortunately I had a window that was unlocked so I could crawl thru....
> 
> Kids....gotta love em....


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


>



the weird part was that I have forgotten why she couldnt unlock it from the inside...I will have to ask him and see if he remembers.... My son was FOREVER into mischief..and I do mean FOREVER!!!! I was dreading his teenage years because he put me thru so much heck as a child, but like I said when 11 hit he started evening out and by the time he was 13 we were good to go...Now he is 26 and imo too much of a fuddy duddy in a lot of ways, I pity his kids because he will be overly strict on them...He knows how to let loose and be silly but when it comes to rearing children he has some very old fashioned ideas....


----------



## CinRell

what did everyone have for lunch?  Went to "Mom's Diner" and split with a coworker.. 1/2 turkey sammich 1/2 burger and a strawberry shake.

Methinks I might EXPLODE


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> what did everyone have for lunch?  Went to "Mom's Diner" and split with a coworker.. 1/2 turkey sammich 1/2 burger and a strawberry shake.
> 
> Methinks I might EXPLODE




lunch???whats that?? or BF even...lol.....which is the whole reason my metabolism is so screwey!!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

I had hash browns lol. Nothing wildly exciting I know!
I think I had something else too, but can't remember lol!

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Incidentally, I have seen a number of movies this week as I previously mentioned , but have more to tell you now!
On top of the ones I said about before, I have also sat and watched this week:

Love Actually
40 Year Old Virgin
American Gangster

All very good, and I would recommend them all! This evening I am going to watch You, Me and Dupree.


Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I had a small Wegmans Ham sub, yum yum for lunch.  

I finally got around to seeing a few movies this week too!
Date Movie
My Super Ex-Girlfriend
Employee of the Month

None of these movies have much going for them plot wise, there are no life lessons to learn in them... But they are a whole lot of fun!!! Very funny if you like raunchy comedy!


----------



## Sha

I just would like to say thank you to those who kept my friend & former coworker, Emily in prayers and her daughter Nicole. Nicole passed away yesterday from Cancer of the tongue. She is at peace and was never angry about it. She was happy with the life God gave her  Please continue to keep Emily in prayers.. and Nicole's husand and 2 small children (6yr old and 18 months)


----------



## CinRell

Oh Sha I'm so sorry to read this.  She sounds like she was a very brave woman.  She and her family will be in my prayers


----------



## Sha

CinRell said:


> Oh Sha I'm so sorry to read this.  She sounds like she was a very brave woman.  She and her family will be in my prayers



Thanks.... she was... and braver than many I know and only 25 yrs old. Too short a life.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

That is so sad... I will keep her family in my prayers..


----------



## R.S.Winters

Date Movie is with Alyson Hannigan right?
That was hilarious!

Lol

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> Date Movie is with Alyson Hannigan right?
> That was hilarious!
> 
> Lol
> 
> Dx



Yes that was the one where they spoofed all the romantic comedies. It was great... extremely funny!


----------



## R.S.Winters

*wish ur girlfriend was hot like me* lol

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha, I am sorry to hear about your friends daughter.  I will keep the family in my prayers.  My 2nd cousin Debbie died of this same cancer at about this same age.  I was only about 4 at the time but have fond memories of debbie allowing me to brush her LONG hair and braid it in strange ways (at least for a 4 year old. . .lol).  This is a very rare cancer and often does not have a cure because it is discovered too late.  Prayers going out. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning my Disney friends!! Big hugzz and I hope you all have a wonderful day!!!






















P.S.  I don't have a favorite character.  It is a tie between a few of them.  My favorite character is Tink.  My favorite character is Mulan.   My favorite character is Snow White. My favorite Character is Grumpy.  I did them separately out of respect for each of them.  What are your favorites?


----------



## acm563

Good Morning to Everyone!!! Have a blessed day!!!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Good Morning Everyone  

Leo, Cindy, do this  OK?


----------



## CinRell

This thread is dying.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> This thread is dying.



lol....TIRED...maybe ..but not dying quite yet How many posts do they normally allow before they shut a thread down?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> This thread is dying.



I just tossed a bunch of pixie dust on it   How is everyone doing today?  I woke up and thought it was Friday (wishful thinking).


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> lol....TIRED...maybe ..but not dying quite yet How many posts do they normally allow before they shut a thread down?



That's not what I meant.


Thanks, DD. we need it

I'm doing crappy today.  Late night conference.. stressful.. came out of it in a slap happy deliriously tired mood.. and upset some people.

I'm good at that lately! 


Ok my favorite characters:
PLUTO!!, Todd and Copper, Cindy Relly (of course), Lucifer  , ... love all of the disney cats, actually. But Lucifer is my fav.

Hmm. I think that's it.

I always hated the goofy cartoons when I was little. I watched them but always hated them.


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

Have my crackberry which is limiting, but I'll try to contribute something while on monorail time. 

It's day 4 which is smack dab in the middle of my trip.. I've visited all 4 parks, played LBV (don't ask my score) and Osprey ridge yesterday (you can ask my score ). Had dinner with Mrs Potts at Boma and Jellyrolls afterwards. Fab time although it was a little embarassing spilling my glass of H2O and being offered a tippy cup by the couple and their toddler at the table next door.

Golf again tomorrow followed by evening at Epcot and dinner at the bistro. Life is very good. Glad also to see that some civility and Disney love have retured to this community. As it should.

Hugs to everyone!
Tom


----------



## libertybell7

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have my crackberry which is limiting, but I'll try to contribute something while on monorail time.
> 
> It's day 4 which is smack dab in the middle of my trip.. I've visited all 4 parks, played LBV (don't ask my score) and Osprey ridge yesterday (you can ask my score ). Had dinner with Mrs Potts at Boma and Jellyrolls afterwards. Fab time although it was a little embarassing spilling my glass of H2O and being offered a tippy cup by the couple and their toddler at the table next door.
> 
> Golf again tomorrow followed by evening at Epcot and dinner at the bistro. Life is very good. Glad also to see that some civility and Disney love have retured to this community. As it should.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> Tom





Thank's for the update Tom..Enjoy your time at the world...


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Have my crackberry which is limiting, but I'll try to contribute something while on monorail time.
> 
> It's day 4 which is smack dab in the middle of my trip.. I've visited all 4 parks, played LBV (don't ask my score) and Osprey ridge yesterday (you can ask my score ). Had dinner with Mrs Potts at Boma and Jellyrolls afterwards. Fab time although it was a little embarassing spilling my glass of H2O and being offered a tippy cup by the couple and their toddler at the table next door.
> 
> Golf again tomorrow followed by evening at Epcot and dinner at the bistro. Life is very good. Glad also to see that some civility and Disney love have retured to this community. As it should.
> 
> Hugs to everyone!
> Tom



Hhhhmmmm...so my question is this....  dis MrsPotts get you so twitterpatted that you spilled your water???? Just a thought     

...and did u accept the offer of a sippy cup???  

you must luv this board an awful lot to post from your berry...I wont even attempt it from my Q. Glad to know you are enjoying an occasional good golf day and a wonderful vacation...Enjoy!!!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> That's not what I meant.
> 
> 
> Thanks, DD. we need it
> 
> I'm doing crappy today.  Late night conference.. stressful.. came out of it in a slap happy deliriously tired mood.. and upset some people.
> 
> I'm good at that lately!
> 
> 
> Ok my favorite characters:
> PLUTO!!, Todd and Copper, Cindy Relly (of course), Lucifer  , ... love all of the disney cats, actually. But Lucifer is my fav.
> 
> Hmm. I think that's it.
> 
> I always hated the goofy cartoons when I was little. I watched them but always hated them.



(((HUGS))) Cin....(it didnt go over my head my dear) and I think everyone is just busy working and getting antsy for May to get here. I have been scanning many threads looking at trip reports, pretrip reports , craft ideas etc etc....

My favorite character is and always will be Mickey Mouse running second place is The Beast from B&B....and idk if she is considered a character or not....lol....but Baby Boo from Monsters Inc will always have my heart because Marie looked EXACTLY like her when she was little. I think we bought her every Boo doll there was


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

Tom thanks for the update -I so wish I was there - glad you haveing a good time!!

Cin    for you

My favorite Characters are Mickey and Minnie and Cinderella - always loved that story as a kid  

The shut the threads down at 250 pages - so we are getting close.

Shawn hope the move is going good for you

Everyone have a great day!!


----------



## buena vista

No, it wasn't like that that..not that I could have used that as an excuse, she's a really great gal and we had a really good time. I was just a klutz. I risked drinking w/o the sippy cup afterqards.


----------



## CinRell

I was wondering the same thing about twitterpated.. teehee.
Wish I had that affect on men  

DF thank you *hugs*

Angy.. I love baby boo too!!!! LOVE!


Tom... thanks for the "tease" email this morning. Wish I were on the monorail going to rope drop instead of freezing my tootsies off in my  office.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> No, it wasn't like that that..not that I could have used that as an excuse, she's a really great gal and we had a really good time. I was just a klutz. I risked drinking w/o the sippy cup afterqards.



lol...ok...just asking...this board kind of has the matchmaking aura over it so I wondered and maybe we can all pitch in and buy you a nice blue MM sippy cup that you can take with you where ever you go   (lol...and dont worry I am not making fun as I am a klutz as well)


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I was wondering the same thing about twitterpated.. teehee.
> Wish I had that affect on men
> 
> .




(ssshhhh..Cindy Lou Who...ya know sometimes the guys are the last to know on these types of things, they think it is ktutziness when in reality they r twitterpatted...lol Time will tell)


----------



## buena vista

Not only am I a klutz,but I'm also apparently a geek. As Cindy mentioned, I made not one, but three rope drops this morning (one to get into Main street, one to get into tomorrowland and another to get into Liberty Sq en route to my own flume log). Just missed the rope here in world showcase, but I had to take time to do the haunted mansion before getting here. Solo travel does have its benefits, esp when it's packed. Warm wishes from this Dis geek.


----------



## CinRell

You'll have to let us know how you like SE refurb!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Not only am I a klutz,but I'm also apparently a geek. As Cindy mentioned, I made not one, but three rope drops this morning (one to get into Main street, one to get into tomorrowland and another to get into Liberty Sq en route to my own flume log). Just missed the rope here in world showcase, but I had to take time to do the haunted mansion before getting here. Solo travel does have its benefits, esp when it's packed. Warm wishes from this Dis geek.



Hey Buena Vista, can you send the crowds home before I get there next week?lol  You deserve some sort of badge for making 3 rope drops--that takes careful planning and sometimes stroller jumping to pull that off  

But, really-send those travelers back home


----------



## disneyfanx3

buena vista said:


> Not only am I a klutz,but I'm also apparently a geek. As Cindy mentioned, I made not one, but three rope drops this morning (one to get into Main street, one to get into tomorrowland and another to get into Liberty Sq en route to my own flume log). Just missed the rope here in world showcase, but I had to take time to do the haunted mansion before getting here. Solo travel does have its benefits, esp when it's packed. Warm wishes from this Dis geek.



I think that is really awesome - not geeky at all (I'm sure everyone here will agree with me)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Not only am I a klutz,but I'm also apparently a geek. As Cindy mentioned, I made not one, but three rope drops this morning (one to get into Main street, one to get into tomorrowland and another to get into Liberty Sq en route to my own flume log). Just missed the rope here in world showcase, but I had to take time to do the haunted mansion before getting here. Solo travel does have its benefits, esp when it's packed. Warm wishes from this Dis geek.




Three rope drops!! Nice!!!  

Glad you are having a great time!!!

LOL reminds me of an old t-shirt I used to have that saying right across the umm.. bust area: "I Like Geeks"


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> I think that is really awesome - not geeky at all (I'm sure everyone here will agree with me)



I don't think it sounds geeky i think it sounds EXHAUSTING!


----------



## CinRell

DUCKY....

Leo and I  ed

Are you   now?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Cin-

2 things here--first I glanced at the other thread and found your food porn LOL so I am now offering you one Disney Dollar for every cheese and unidentified meat that you can name 

Incidentally, I am skipping lunch now  Was that a pate or something on there?


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> DUCKY....
> 
> Leo and I  ed
> 
> Are you   now?




What about me?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I don't think it sounds geeky i think it sounds EXHAUSTING!



Yeah, its starting to feel like a decathalon, but the final event is the pool swim/soak, which is my podium time in lieu of an actual medal ceremony. And all that w/o having to hurdle one stroller!

Now if Randy can explain to me how this fire hose works, I'll have these people outta here in no time...


----------



## acm563

lol...Ok so from past and recent posts we know both Cindy and Leo are food pornoholics.....lol....so who else takes pics of their food that posts on this thread..... I can see Genesis now, he would be telling me that was the height of embarassing moments.. The first time I ever saw someone take a pic of their food I had just hired some new girls and was down in Charlotte training them and took them out to dinner and one whipped out her camera and took a pic of her food and we all just kind of stared blankly for a moment... I thought it was rather unusual but maybe I was wrong....lol... (well we all take pics of bday cakes, wedding cakes etc...but our dinner????????? )


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Yeah, its starting to feel like a decathalon, but the final event is the pool swim/soak, which is my podium time in lieu of an actual medal ceremony. And all that w/o having to hurdle one stroller!
> 
> Now if Randy can explain to me how this fire hose works, I'll have these people outta here in no time...



Sorry Tom, he is at Epcot today...lol


----------



## CinRell

tom and randy could've met!

LOL DD and ANgy I had a whole food report with pics.  In fact at my "romantic" castle meal the lady at the next table said "are you taking PICTURES of your food???"

I said "well YEAH!" as in DUH. 

She didn't bother me much after that.  


And Shawn.. I addressed ducky b/c she told me this morning I had to do it 

(I would've anyway)


----------



## buena vista

So am I at the moment, but will be heading back to the T&TC for my car so I can make it to my final event before I melt. 

And Tracy, LOL!


----------



## NJGuy3

acm563 said:


> lol...Ok so from past and recent posts we know both Cindy and Leo are food pornoholics.....lol....so who else takes pics of their food that posts on this thread



Ok...fine...Hi, I'm Leo and I'm a food pornoholic.



acm563 said:


> (well we all take pics of bday cakes, wedding cakes etc...)



Speaking of which...




(taken Dec.'07, early b-day) Need I say more???


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> tom and randy could've met!
> 
> LOL DD and ANgy I had a whole food report with pics.  In fact at my "romantic" castle meal the lady at the next table said "are you taking PICTURES of your food???"
> 
> I said "well YEAH!" as in DUH.
> 
> She didn't bother me much after that.
> 
> 
> And Shawn.. I addressed ducky b/c she told me this morning I had to do it
> 
> (I would've anyway)




Well, its kind of interesting after I have went back and looked at some of the pics taken in other threads 
I take pics of different things as well...saw where someone else does the same thing I do....different light fixtures in the parks... Genesis has me going so fast I seldom have tme to take ANY pictures anymore...and even stopped taking the camera unless marie was with us... I am going to be picture happy in Sept when I go on my next true solo....and be sure to remember to bring the printer dock to chg my batteries this time


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good afternoon all!!

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Good afternoon all!!
> 
> Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thought you might like this ... lol






Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, Tom having fun at the world "solo" and Randy hanging with the kids. . .its almost more than I can handle. . .


----------



## CinRell

Leo. Be good.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

R.S.Winters said:


> Thought you might like this ... lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dx



Hi Dan! ROFLOL!!!  Love the cartoon-


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> So am I at the moment, but will be heading back to the T&TC for my car so I can make it to my final event before I melt.
> 
> And Tracy, LOL!



Ok I see that you are at OKW so I'm going to up the ante on your marathon day and require that you take a swirl down the sandcastle slide if you really want a medal today 

And give a holler out to Randy for that hose


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...fine...Hi, I'm Leo and I'm a food pornoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (taken Dec.'07, early b-day) Need I say more???



MMMMMMMM, chocolate cake. . .is this THE cake?. . .I would have added a bit of vanilla myself. . .much more tasty that way. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> MMMMMMMM, chocolate cake. . .is this THE cake?. . .I would have added a bit of vanilla myself. . .much more tasty that way. . .



I agree.. vanilla.. color.. SOMETHING.

Have you seen the "cake porn" thread on these boards?

There are some BEAUTIFUL cakes out there. NOM!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> So am I at the moment, but will be heading back to the T&TC for my car so I can make it to my final event before I melt.
> 
> And Tracy, LOL!


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> DUCKY....
> 
> Leo and I  ed
> 
> Are you   now?


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> MMMMMMMM, chocolate cake. . .is this THE cake?. . .I would have added a bit of vanilla myself. . .much more tasty that way. . .



It tasted great...I'm also chocoholic!


----------



## CinRell

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1173219


The cassada cake in post #11... now THAT is a cake


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> What about me?





 

Better?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> It tasted great...I'm also chocoholic!



I cannot comment on this.


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...fine...Hi, I'm Leo and I'm a food pornoholic.
> 
> 
> 
> Speaking of which...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (taken Dec.'07, early b-day) Need I say more???




Nice cake Leo


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> Better?



Yes, Thank you


----------



## libertybell7

Nice cake Leo, That thing look's big...Chocolate overload


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ok I see that you are at OKW so I'm going to up the ante on your marathon day and require that you take a swirl down the sandcastle slide if you really want a medal today
> 
> And give a holler out to Randy for that hose



Don't want to bring Randy out of vacation mode, so will leave crowd control to the cm's like the nazi retiree from the bronx who "helped" us all get on the monorail 

But the gauntlet haa been thown and its off to the gurgling suitcase for liquid nourishment before taking home the gold.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Don't want to bring Randy out of vacation mode, so will leave crowd control to the cm's like the nazi retiree from the bronx who "helped" us all get on the monorail
> 
> But the gauntlet haa been thown and its off to the gurgling suitcase for liquid nourishment before taking home the gold.


----------



## disneyfanx3

What happened to everyone 

Was the food porn too much for everyone


----------



## CinRell

I'm here. I'm beyond FREEZING in my office today


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I'm here. I'm beyond FREEZING in my office today



Sorry to hear that  - I always have the opposite problem  at work -my sister is one of those that no matter how hot it is outside she is always cold.


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


> Nice cake Leo, That thing look's big...Chocolate overload



It's an 8" cake...good size.
This will help...


----------



## CinRell

DF I'm just like your sis. Always freezy. If I could leave my feather bed and down comforter on my bed year round I would... but I Like to give it a lil break to fluff up again LOL!


Leo... dundundunnnnnnnnnnn the cake of change. LOL.

Good change though, right?
Been waiting for you on IM today, dear.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> Don't want to bring Randy out of vacation mode, so will leave crowd control to the cm's like the nazi retiree from the bronx who "helped" us all get on the monorail
> 
> But the gauntlet haa been thown and its off to the gurgling suitcase for liquid nourishment before taking home the gold.



   

Good to hear you are in it 'til the end! I um think I met that retiree last summer...he was the towel guy at the Beach Club and I had to hand over my passport and firstborn for a towel 

    Your cheering squad at DisBoards has arrived


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo... dundundunnnnnnnnnnn the cake of change. LOL.
> 
> Good change though, right?
> Been waiting for you on IM today, dear.



Yes...excellent change...after all, everything happens for a reason. 

By the way, I just logged on IM.


----------



## CoasterAddict

CinRell said:


> DF I'm just like your sis. Always freezy. If I could leave my feather bed and down comforter on my bed year round I would... but I Like to give it a lil break to fluff up again LOL!



Does that make you a fluffer?


----------



## CinRell

CoasterAddict said:


> Does that make you a fluffer?



        bad bad girl!  LOL!



NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...excellent change...after all, everything happens for a reason.
> .



Ironically today I read through your whole myspace page (stalker stalker)

You mentioned that there


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good to hear you are in it 'til the end! I um think I met that retiree last summer...he was the towel guy at the Beach Club and I had to hand over my passport and firstborn for a towel
> 
> Your cheering squad at DisBoards has arrived



Victory!!.. The Sandcastle slide is conquered marking the end of my day 4 Discathalon. They're  playing the anthem now.. "zippity doo dah.."


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Does that make you a fluffer?



LOL!! Kim, we're on for the May dismeet when it seems everyone else will be here. I'll send you the show dates separately. By then my post-WDW depression might be worn off.


----------



## CinRell

Why do I feel like Tom is having continuations of private conversations here in the thread?

Or am I just a complete idiot that none of his posts are making sense to me? lol!


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Why do I feel like Tom is having continuations of private conversations here in the thread?
> 
> Or am I just a complete idiot that none of his posts are making sense to me? lol!



Sorry, ...a while back when everyone was making their May trip plans, I couldn't commit because of the possibility of being cast in a local production of Godspell. I got cast.CG suggested a local Dismeet in Boston for those of us who can't/wont be there. She wants to see the show.. Two middle wkds of May.

Would explaib more but its tough with this bberry.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Why do I feel like Tom is having continuations of private conversations here in the thread?
> 
> Or am I just a complete idiot that none of his posts are making sense to me? lol!



     u and me both


----------



## CoasterAddict

CinRell said:


> Why do I feel like Tom is having continuations of private conversations here in the thread?
> 
> Or am I just a complete idiot that none of his posts are making sense to me? lol!



It was a "public" conversation here, but it was during those  50-page of posts days...while y'all are having a grand time @WDW in May, those of use who are stranded in NE are going to try to get together for a drink (or two, or three).


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> It was a "public" conversation here, but it was during those  50-page of posts days...while y'all are having a grand time @WDW in May, those of use who are stranded in NE are going to try to get together for a drink (or two, or three).



Sounds like an awesome idea to me and should be used everytime a group gets together to go to Disney and some can not join them


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CoasterAddict said:


> It was a "public" conversation here, but it was during those  50-page of posts days...while y'all are having a grand time @WDW in May, those of use who are stranded in NE are going to try to get together for a drink (or two, or three).



Sounds like a good time!! Throw back a cold one for me!!! And I'll throw back a Margarita for y'all!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG I killed the thread....


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I killed the thread....



lol...Good Morning Tracy...and better you than me...hehheh


----------



## CinRell

Oooh cg how fun!  Have a drink for me too! And I'll.. uh.. look at a mountain outside the conference center for you.

Darn conference.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I killed the thread....



Wake up thread! It's Friday-TGIF 

Tracy, are you swimming with those seniors again this morning? 

I'm sending in some entertainment...


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning Everyone...*TGIF*!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all


----------



## CinRell

Hi my friends!

I just changed my myspace layout since everyone said it was hard to read.

I have to say.. I absolutely love my new layout  


(by the way?  My friends here know me as "the 80s girl"


----------



## MrsPotts

At least it was just the H2O and not the good stuff!!!  

Twitterpatted?  I don't think that's what it was, I think we were just excited about being at Boma and in the AKL for the first time.  Still wish we could have found the giraffes though!  

Godspell?  You didn't mention that.  Now Jellyrolls makes complete sense!  I am so never singing around you again, I am so embarrassed!  I'll stick to singing in the car and the shower.  

Talk to you soon.


----------



## CinRell

OOOH Boma is one of my MUST DO places to eat!

Did you love it???  Did you have the curry soup?  Zebra Dome? 

oh nom. I wish I were there now.


----------



## MrsPotts

Had a couple of zebra domes, no curry soup.  There was a meat dish I loved, don't remember the name Tom might though, it had lamb in it. 

It was definitely worth going and the resort is amazing.  Can't imagine what it would be like to wake up to giraffes outside your window!


----------



## buena vista

Morning all!

Playing the Palm today..not expecting much from my game after yesterdays exertions, but I'll have fun.

Tracy, nice job with the physical therapy.. Disney therapy is just around the corner!!


----------



## CinRell

I know! It IS beautiful

Have you ever visited wilderness lodge?  Now *that* is a stunning resort. I took pics when I went to Whispering Canyon:































Not the best pics but... I'd LOVE to stay there sometime.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

Its Friday!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

I want to stay there too someday! That place looks awesome!!


----------



## CinRell

Ironically, Whispering Canyon was one of my least favorite TS


----------



## CinRell

Pretty soon you lucky may'ers.. you'll be seeing this!


----------



## buena vista

Hey Lisa!

I don't remember the names of much of what we had, but I do remember our CMs name (Kea) who nicely cleaned up my water and didn't kick me out when I asked for another


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Cin, those pictures are amazing! I stayed at VWL last May for a few nights and it was very relaxing.  There are occasional good deals for staying at WL.

Good morning to the rest of the Dis friends who have joined the TGIF party


----------



## CoasterAddict

I've stayed @Wildernesss Villas...lovely, and very convenient to Magic Kingdom.


----------



## CinRell

TY Robin!


While you guys are all rockin in disney, I'll be here, which isn't so bad.. this is the view from my hotel room last time our conference was in sandy... and this is with a phone camera. Couldn't capture the beauty. I fell in love with this place and contemplated looking for work out there.











Sunset from my hotel room


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Morning all!
> 
> Playing the Palm today..not expecting much from my game after yesterdays exertions, but I'll have fun.
> 
> Tracy, nice job with the physical therapy.. Disney therapy is just around the corner!!





Oh, I need need need some Disney therapy!! 



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Wake up thread! It's Friday-TGIF
> 
> Tracy, are you swimming with those seniors again this morning?
> 
> I'm sending in some entertainment...



hehehe no today was a regular workout day, with some stationary bike and nautilus machines...lol  


TGIF Yay for my little one who has a two week spring break starting tomorrow!!! No more having to get up early for me!! for two whole weeks! yay!!


----------



## MrsPotts

Good morning sunshine!  

Yes Kea was very patient about everything, good thing she had a sense of humor.


----------



## MrsPotts

Cin, next time I go to Disney I'll have to make a real effort to check out WL.  My conference was in the Contemporary, not impressed with that place at all.  I walked around GF too, after all these years of thinking I would want to stay there, I've decided I don't.  It was kind of a let down for me.  I think YC is still my number one pick for the "someday I'll stay" there dream.  After all, Disney is where dreams come true!!!!


----------



## acm563

Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures Cindy...

Now I am off to BG with Marie....keep fingers crossed rain doesnt start til later. Randy is at HS today....

(((HUGS))) to all


----------



## acm563

MrsPotts said:


> Cin, next time I go to Disney I'll have to make a real effort to check out WL.  My conference was in the Contemporary, not impressed with that place at all.  I walked around GF too, after all these years of thinking I would want to stay there, I've decided I don't.  It was kind of a let down for me.  I think YC is still my number one pick for the "someday I'll stay" there dream.  After all, Disney is where dreams come true!!!!



I agree on Contemporary and GF... I have stayed at each once and not impressed. I love the beach club but those pics of AKL are awesome so......I guess that will be on my agenda


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Thanks for sharing those awesome pictures Cindy...
> 
> Now I am off to BG with Marie....keep fingers crossed rain doesnt start til later. Randy is at HS today....
> 
> (((HUGS))) to all



Have fun!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

MrsPotts said:


> Cin, next time I go to Disney I'll have to make a real effort to check out WL.  My conference was in the Contemporary, not impressed with that place at all.  I walked around GF too, after all these years of thinking I would want to stay there, I've decided I don't.  It was kind of a let down for me.  I think YC is still my number one pick for the "someday I'll stay" there dream.  After all, Disney is where dreams come true!!!!



I like to visit the GF but think I would feel out of place staying there.  I noticed many people dressed to the nines there.  I'm more of a casual, laid-back kind of vacationer.  I like to dress up to go out but there were women in heels heading to the parks midday!lol


----------



## MrsPotts

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I like to visit the GF but think I would feel out of place staying there.  I noticed many people dressed to the nines there.  I'm more of a casual, laid-back kind of vacationer.  I like to dress up to go out but there were women in heels heading to the parks midday!lol




I felt very out of place at GF and really under dressed!  I thought not only were the vacationers more "snooty" so were the staff who worked there.  Guess I'm more of a moderate type girl, although I am so willing to stay at the deluxe resorts if I *HAVE* to!  I'd suffer through it some how!


----------



## NJGuy3

MrsPotts said:


> I felt very out of place at GF and really under dressed!  I thought not only were the vacationers more "snooty" so were the staff who worked there.  Guess I'm more of a moderate type girl, although I am so willing to stay at the deluxe resorts if I *HAVE* to!  I'd suffer through it some how!



Yes...that resort can make certain people feel that way, honestly I never let it bother me or felt out of place....but it is a beautiful resort. Have you eatin at any restaurants in there? I've been to 1900 Park Fare...great place and in there you will never feel outta place or deal with 'snooty' people, at leat that was from my past experiences.
I've spent some time in there enjoying all the x-mas decor...very pretty.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...that resort can make certain people feel that way, honestly I never let it bother me or felt out of place.....



LOL LOL that comment came across as snooty in itself, leo.


It's ok. I still   you


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> LOL LOL that comment came across as snooty in itself, leo.
> 
> 
> It's ok. I still   you



You're absoultely right...I didn't notice it until now that I read it back...sorry about that. That's now I how I meant for it to come across. Thanks for pointing that out Cindy. The last thing I am is 'snooty'... 

I  you too.
For you


----------



## buena vista

MrsPotts said:


> Good morning sunshine!
> 
> Yes Kea was very patient about everything, good thing she had a sense of humor.



And there was Nothing wrong with your singing! That was so much fun!!


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You're absoultely right...I didn't notice it until now that I read it back...sorry about that. That's now I how I meant for it to come across. Thanks for pointing that out Cindy. The last thing I am is 'snooty'...
> 
> I  you too.
> For you



Everyone here knows you aren't snooty. I was teasing

Ty for my flower.


----------



## ahoff

MrsPotts said:


> Cin, next time I go to Disney I'll have to make a real effort to check out WL.  My conference was in the Contemporary, not impressed with that place at all.  I walked around GF too, after all these years of thinking I would want to stay there, I've decided I don't.  It was kind of a let down for me.  I think YC is still my number one pick for the "someday I'll stay" there dream.  After all, Disney is where dreams come true!!!!




I love the BW, but any resort in that area would be fine.  Have stayed at WL also, and also AKL.  All thanks to DVC.  Have visited the CR to eat, and also not really impressed with it.

Well, hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Now Cin and leo... a gaggy gag gag for you both!


----------



## Alacrity

CinRell said:


> I know! It IS beautiful
> 
> Have you ever visited wilderness lodge?  Now *that* is a stunning resort. I took pics when I went to Whispering Canyon:
> 
> 
> Not the best pics but... I'd LOVE to stay there sometime.




VWl and OKW are probably mine and WDWs favorites.  Wl is nice in the evenings with the flickering lights low music and the crickets!

We had lunch in WCC after the wedding!  There are pics of us all dressed up.. and riding stick horses with the kids!.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Everyone here knows you aren't snooty. I was teasing
> 
> Ty for my flower.



I know you were teasin'.

YW for the flower


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Now Cin and leo... a gaggy gag gag for you both!



You have a repsonse for everything...don't ya! lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> You have a repsonse for everything...don't ya!




yes.


----------



## NJGuy3

Hhhmmm...seems quiet in here...must be lunchtime.


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Now Cin and leo... a gaggy gag gag for you both!




Someone else's turn to gag the board  

 Cin and Leo


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Someone else's turn to gag the board
> 
> Cin and Leo



gag away. I love it.


----------



## CinRell

*PHEW* ok have an interview set on the same channel as oprah following the show on local news. We coudn't do it (I sent out the release tho) so I set up another mill rescue with the interview b/c I really want the word to get out there. 

I'm still proud. and since I arranged it they're putting our website link on the news station site.

Successful day!

SOooooo what is everyone doing this weekend?

Tonight my niece is spending the night. We are making mickey waffles. That was SUPPOSED to be for tomorrow but she can't wait  

Tomorrow going shopping. In need new but inexpensive work clothes since I gained but plan to lose it... sears has buy one get one and honestly I like their women's work clothes. They have land's end too.

Sunday. I just found out I hve to work  new client with great public relations potential and since I'm the only PR person in the company I have to be here.

oh well. COMP TIME!

And of course tonight I will be in chat


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> *PHEW* ok have an interview set on the same channel as oprah following the show on local news. We coudn't do it (I sent out the release tho) so I set up another mill rescue with the interview b/c I really want the word to get out there.
> 
> I'm still proud. and since I arranged it they're putting our website link on the news station site.
> 
> Successful day!



Cindy...great to hear that. I'm happy for you.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Well - this weekend I didn't really have any plans - was maybe going to get some stuff to decorate my room in May - run some errands get a pedicure and watch some movies and work on myspace - If the kids don't go for their visit with their dad then I will take them to the park and play out in our yard - I want to get them some water toys 


Cin that is  great news about your rescue

Mickey waffles sounds great - my kids would love that


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Well - this weekend I didn't really have any plans - was maybe going to get some stuff to decorate my room in May - run some errands get a pedicure and watch some movies and work on myspace - If the kids don't go for their visit with their dad then I will take them to the park and play out in our yard - I want to get them some water toys
> 
> 
> Cin that is  great news about your rescue
> 
> Mickey waffles sounds great - my kids would love that



DF do you have a dollar tree by you? They have great room decorating things. I've also seen people make DARLING garland out of the mickey heads from home depot.

I got the waffle maker thanks to the budget board here (my fav spot!)... was on sale I think at HSN for $10. I'm sure on the price.. can't remember the place LOL!

Not as deep as WDW mickey waffles but still cute and fun


----------



## CinRell

This is amazing. They get EVERY view.. you can look left, right, go straight other places. 

This is neverending boredom cure!

http://wdwvirtualvisit.com/entrance.htm


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> This is amazing. They get EVERY view.. you can look left, right, go straight other places.
> 
> This is neverending boredom cure!
> 
> http://wdwvirtualvisit.com/entrance.htm



That site is great - that is something that I like to look for when I start planning trips to DW - I love to show those things to my kids as it gets them even more exicited


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I am off the board for 24 hours and it EXPLODES. . .just please don't expect a witty update from me until Monday. . .I am precepting a new grad at work and he is taking a little piece of my life, humor and patience each day.  I hope that I am able to empart calmness and wisdom to him soon. . .or I will have to run screaming from the building. . .lol.  Just teasing. . .I just have trouble remembering what it was like to be a noob. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> This is amazing. They get EVERY view.. you can look left, right, go straight other places.
> 
> This is neverending boredom cure!
> 
> http://wdwvirtualvisit.com/entrance.htm




Thank's Cin...just what i needed...im addicted already 

Hi darcy


----------



## CoasterAddict

CinRell said:


> This is amazing. They get EVERY view.. you can look left, right, go straight other places.
> 
> This is neverending boredom cure!
> 
> http://wdwvirtualvisit.com/entrance.htm



Now *that* is cool. Just what I need, something to spend time on besides work and homework.   thanks.


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I am off the board for 24 hours and it EXPLODES. . .just please don't expect a witty update from me until Monday. . .I am precepting a new grad at work and he is taking a little piece of my life, humor and patience each day.  I hope that I am able to empart calmness and wisdom to him soon. . .or I will have to run screaming from the building. . .lol.  Just teasing. . .I just have trouble remembering what it was like to be a noob. . .lol



Is he hot???


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> Is he hot???


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Is he hot???



Well, he is single and younger than me, but he does have a girlfriend. . .Hot?  Not by my standards. . .I prefer someone with a little more OCD grooming habits. . .lol.  He's a good guy but has major student loan issues. . .Since I never got student loans to pay for college I don't really understand this one. . .Also, he drives an old beater minitruck. . .I don't mind beater cars but at least keep them clean. . .and sanitized. . .lol


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, he is single and younger than me, but he does have a girlfriend. . .Hot?  Not by my standards. . .I prefer someone with a little more OCD grooming habits. . .lol.  He's a good guy but has major student loan issues. . .Since I never got student loans to pay for college I don't really understand this one. . .Also, he drives an old beater minitruck. . .I don't mind beater cars but at least keep them clean. . .and sanitized. . .lol



   

Darcy, now I'm picturing someone like Jack Black or a throwback to early 90's grunge!LOL


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, he is single and younger than me, but he does have a girlfriend. . .Hot?  Not by my standards. . .I prefer someone with a little more OCD grooming habits. . .lol.  He's a good guy but has major student loan issues. . .Since I never got student loans to pay for college I don't really understand this one. . .Also, he drives an old beater minitruck. . .I don't mind beater cars but at least keep them clean. . .and sanitized. . .lol



You'd hate me if I were a boy. I'm 32 and still paying student loans. I can't imagine making it through college without them.
Awful credit card bills from surviving just out of and during college
And my car has crates, cans of food to lure strays, collars and leashes, blankets and towels, and an assortment of dog toys thrown about.

And I don't own a dog


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Darcy, now I'm picturing someone like Jack Black or a throwback to early 90's grunge!LOL



Jack black is hot


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> You'd hate me if I were a boy. I'm 32 and still paying student loans. I can't imagine making it through college without them.
> Awful credit card bills from surviving just out of and during college
> And my car has crates, cans of food to lure strays, collars and leashes, blankets and towels, and an assortment of dog toys thrown about.
> 
> And I don't own a dog



You are too funny!LOL  But not alone in the student loans.  I will have 9 years of college under my belt when I finish up next year--do the math on that 

If you substitute the word "kid" for dog in the car description I can relate.  I do have this visual image of packs of dogs chasing your car LOL!


----------



## CinRell

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I do have this visual image of packs of dogs chasing your car LOL!



Usually it's me chasing a skinny mutt down the freeway that someone decided to dump


----------



## R.S.Winters

Oh my goodness sounds like a lot has happened!
i haven't the time to read it all - anyone wanna do a quick recap? lol.
I've had a lot of drama going on here and haven't had time for the DIS 
Anyway, onwards and upwards...

Dx


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  I think I've gotten all caught up, but sheesh!!  Last night of nightshift, so hopefully I'll be in chat tomorrow night. 

My favorite character is Tinkerbell and Stitch, but I agree...totally in love with Boo from Monsters, Inc.  Getting so excited for May, I almost want to start packing!!  I bought the cutest Mickey messenger bag when I was out and about yesterday (actually was popping into see tmli aka lilo, a former single from this board who met her prince charming, slapwhitey, here).  I can't wait to pack it and take it on the plane and in the parks!!

Oh, and I bought my laptop, so I'm getting used to playing with it, and now I'm thinking I need a new camera before May cause I am not happy with my point-and-shoot.  Thinking I might be ready to graduate to something a little more.  Any suggestions???


----------



## acm563

Just got back . BG was beautiful as always, Y'all have been busy posters today.....

Good night all and sweet dreams


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Oh, and I bought my laptop, so I'm getting used to playing with it, and now I'm thinking I need a new camera before May cause I am not happy with my point-and-shoot.  Thinking I might be ready to graduate to something a little more.  Any suggestions???



read up on cameras and ask questions on the photo thread. Alacrity and Timeless were big helps on pointing me where to look for more info. I dont have the links anymore so I am not sure where they were.


Hopefully taking things to the post office to mail out to most of who are going. I will let you know if I actually get there so you can keep an eye out for it. Just want to build up the anticipation.


----------



## Master Mason

connorsmom911 said:


> and now I'm thinking I need a new camera before May cause I am not happy with my point-and-shoot.  Thinking I might be ready to graduate to something a little more.  Any suggestions???



Now you've caught my interest.  What do you currently have, what is it not doing for you?  What are your interests ie photography ie, what is it that you forsee needing to do in the future?

A review sites that is good.

dpreview.com

I would be happy to help, pm me.


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone! Just marking time at the DHS turnstiles waiting to get to Rockin roller coaster and TT. Yeah, that would be me at the head of the line again. Probably too soon after bfast, but I can be stubborn that way. 

This was my first park when I arrived here on Monday, but I only got in enough rides to feed my habit. Time to wake up the adrenals once again.

Later, it'll be back to AK for the Nemo stage show...yeah I know.. But my sister is a professional actress and originated the stage role of Dory in workshops for Disney in NY and LA. I just have to see it.

15 minutes to rope drop...


----------



## Sha

Master Mason said:


> Now you've caught my interest.  What do you currently have, what is it not doing for you?  What are your interests ie photography ie, what is it that you forsee needing to do in the future?
> 
> A review sites that is good.
> 
> dpreview.com
> 
> I would be happy to help, pm me.



And Mason is a big help too (wasnt trying to exclude you there LOL)... he wasnt in chat though when I looked for my camera. Otherwise I may have gone to a different camera LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone! Just marking time at the DHS turnstiles waiting to get to Rockin roller coaster and TT. Yeah, that would be me at the head of the line again. Probably too soon after bfast, but I can be stubborn that way.
> 
> This was my first park when I arrived here on Monday, but I only got in enough rides to feed my habit. Time to wake up the adrenals once again.
> 
> Later, it'll be back to AK for the Nemo stage show...yeah I know.. But my sister is a professional actress and originated the stage role of Dory in workshops for Disney in NY and LA. I just have to see it.
> 
> 15 minutes to rope drop...



Yet another early start !  Good for you!! I hope I can get my butt up for rope drops when I go! I have never made time for the Nemo show, let me know how it is!!


----------



## Clifton

Single/m/26 here and getting used to seeing disney, nothing that new lol.


----------



## libertybell7

Clifton said:


> Single/m/26 here and getting used to seeing disney, nothing that new lol.





What's up man..welcome


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all, just popping in to say hi!  I think I've gotten all caught up, but sheesh!!  Last night of nightshift, so hopefully I'll be in chat tomorrow night.
> 
> I bought the cutest Mickey messenger bag when I was out and about yesterday (actually was popping into see tmli aka lilo, a former single from this board who met her prince charming, slapwhitey, here).  I



Give tmli and slapwhitey hugs next time you see them!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi wdw


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> Hi wdw



GOOD MORNING LB and DUCKIE!!!!  

How many more days ????

Surely ya'll have a count down going....the first of MANY!!!!


----------



## libertybell7

39 days to go..


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> 39 days to go..



Welcome to the World of Countdowns!!!


----------



## libertybell7

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> Welcome to the World of Countdowns!!!




Thank's I think its going to be a little crazy when we get to the last week or so


----------



## nurse.darcy

good morning everyone. . .just got home from work and probably outta here real soon as I am VERY tired since I didn't get much sleep yesterday.  Glad everyone is so cheery.  

I'll attempt a comedic update on Monday as I haven't the energy to do it today, besides, I am just jealous that Tom is at WDW and I am working. . .lol

Tom, have fun the rest of your trip, and everyone else, have a great day if I don't get to talk with you. . .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> Thank's I think its going to be a little crazy when we get to the last week or so



Just keep breathing....right al, lilo, SW, jules, indy???


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Darcy, Get some rest already...

wdw, Funny you should say that because that's what we keep telling each other


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Darcy, Get some rest already...
> 
> wdw, Funny you should say that because that's what we keep telling each other



Shawn, I have worked 10 12 hour shifts in the last 14 days. . .I don't need rest I need to hibernate. . .lol  Then I might actually catch up. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Shawn, I have worked 10 12 hour shifts in the last 14 days. . .I don't need rest I need to hibernate. . .lol  Then I might actually catch up. . .




OK let us know when you come to...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> OK let us know when you come to...



      

Okay, that was funny. . .lol.  On another note, I got my ME documents yesterday.  Made me VERY excited about May.  Can't wait to get going already. . .are we there yet?


----------



## libertybell7

Almost there


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, that was funny. . .lol.  On another note, I got my ME documents yesterday.  Made me VERY excited about May.  Can't wait to get going already. . .are we there yet?





Kinda sorta know how you feel....we got our confirmation letter for December and I was excited!  Won't be going again until then!  

Can't wait to hear stories about the May meet!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning / afternoon all!

Dx


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Dan


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all, just popping in to say hi again!  Just over visiting my folks and my grandparents are here too!  Took Connor to see The Water Horse at the theatre and it was so cute, a really sweet movie...made me cry of course, I am such a blubberer at sweet movies, cry at the drop of a hat.

Mason and Sha, I'll post more about my current cameras and what I'm looking for.  Always wanted to get more into photography, so I may as well start with a good camera.  

Margaritas in May!!!  And the gorgeous weather today making it feel like spring already!!!  Woo hoo


----------



## Sha

Project that I have been working on is now in the hands of the USPS and should be in your mailbox in about 3 days so they say.... well, except for the Canadian... about a week I guess. Sorry, but its on its way  have some other things I have been working on too. But those are wait and sees I think. Either way... just something to help build the anticipation.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good afternoon all you wonderful Dis peeps.  All this talk about May has got me really excited, I just got home from shopping for ideas for my window/door.  I've decided to go with simple and cute.  
Hope everyone is having a great weekend so far!!


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Mason and Sha, I'll post more about my current cameras and what I'm looking for.  Always wanted to get more into photography, so I may as well start with a good camera.
> 
> Margaritas in May!!!  And the gorgeous weather today making it feel like spring already!!!  Woo hoo




Its an expensive habit! LMAO I keep wanting more stuff and of course to learn more. Hoping to be able to really get to do that later this year. I have enjoyed taking pics since about 6th grade, and had fun when I took graphic arts in high school. And now with the things I have seen that can be done on the PC too with PS... just so cool!


----------



## libertybell7

"Margaritas in May!!!"

I'm going to need extra money with all the margaritas I'm buying you


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon All!


Nothing much going on here the kids are going outside to play with the new water toys they got today and more bubbles   -well gotta go my son just took off his diaper - can't have him running around outside without it


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Project that I have been working on is now in the hands of the USPS and should be in your mailbox in about 3 days so they say.... well, except for the Canadian... about a week I guess. Sorry, but its on its way  have some other things I have been working on too. But those are wait and sees I think. Either way... just something to help build the anticipation.



Sha, you are just too cute!!  Now I'm just known as "the Canadian"...hehehe

Looking forward to it!!!  The anticipation of May is getting just about more than I can bear!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

libertybell7 said:


> "Margaritas in May!!!"
> 
> I'm going to need extra money with all the margaritas I'm buying you



Well, yeah, but just remember I'm a cheap drunk...I'm just not easy!  Well, ok, maybe that's a lie...


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Sha, you are just too cute!!  Now I'm just known as "the Canadian"...hehehe
> 
> Looking forward to it!!!  The anticipation of May is getting just about more than I can bear!!!



But that is actually "The" ... there is something up there that just is drawing me up to Canada. I dont mean disrespect if anyone thinks that. I cant wait to get time to go up through the country one day. Thinking a train tour from east to west. But a separate trip for Montreal. and another one for Vancouver BC.


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Well, yeah, but just remember I'm a cheap drunk...I'm just not easy!  Well, ok, maybe that's a lie...


----------



## mdhkitten

Sorry that I haven't been on in a little while, but I've been super busy planning on our upcoming cruise (only a month to go!!!), and am about to go crazy trying to figure out how to do magnets! I'm so challenged in areas that require creativity!  

Oh, some good news...........I got my first two tags today!!!!!! Apparently the tag fairy hangs out on the following thread, where many people have recently been tagged (including me!):


http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1772833


----------



## Mrsduck101

Good morning Everyone!  

Got up way too early, just me and the little  guy this morning.


----------



## connorsmom911

I know what you mean...i've been up way too early here too for a Sunday, but my Caeden has a cold and we were sleeping in bed, me propped up, him sleeping on me, since 5:30 this morning.  Poor baby.  But he cut a tooth this week so that's probably why.

Off to research cameras before the baby goes down for a nap and Connor and I head outside to get his bike out of the garage.


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> I know what you mean...i've been up way too early here too for a Sunday, but my Caeden has a cold and we were sleeping in bed, me propped up, him sleeping on me, since 5:30 this morning.  Poor baby.  But he cut a tooth this week so that's probably why.
> 
> Off to research cameras before the baby goes down for a nap and Connor and I head outside to get his bike out of the garage.



Aw poor little guy. Yes been there done that sleeping propped up with a sick baby on my chest. 

Supposed to be 60 here today, finally some nice weather!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Supposed to get up to 60 today here too.. so awesome!!!

I remember the sick baby sleeping days... thank God those are over.  My baby is 5 foot 2 now... at age 10... I could almost sleep on her lap.LOL


----------



## acm563

Let me be the first to say back home Randy!!! Yay, he is finally home and I for one have missed him    


Good morning to all The weather here is overcast with probably more rain but warm so I am happy....

Sorry for those with sick "younguns" Hopefully all will be better soon... Now let me see if I can go back and catch up on all the posts from yesterday


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Supposed to get up to 60 today here too.. so awesome!!!
> 
> I remember the sick baby sleeping days... thank God those are over.  My baby is 5 foot 2 now... at age 10... I could almost sleep on her lap.LOL



Yep my 12 yr old is 5'3" and I'm 5'4"


----------



## CinRell

Clifton said:


> Single/m/26 here and getting used to seeing disney, nothing that new lol.



WELCOME!!! Hope to see you post often!


Tom.. hope the rain let up enough to let you do more than just watch movies..


HI everyone


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Cin


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> WELCOME!!! Hope to see you post often!
> 
> 
> Tom.. hope the rain let up enough to let you do more than just watch movies..
> 
> 
> HI everyone



Hi Cin


----------



## CinRell

I'm 5'9" 1/2 ... hopefully if I ever have a kid they wont' be taller or almost as tall as me when they are 12.. teehee.

This weekend's busy.  I have to meet with a new client tonight (ew! Sunday NIGHT? ugh)

REALLY happy to see mdhkitten post.. .and some new posters..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I'm 5'9" 1/2 ... hopefully if I ever have a kid they wont' be taller or almost as tall as me when they are 12.. teehee.
> 
> This weekend's busy.  I have to meet with a new client tonight (ew! Sunday NIGHT? ugh)
> 
> REALLY happy to see mdhkitten post.. .and some new posters..




LOL Cin, I am 5'8" and my little one is catching up.  It is crazy, she is 10 and only 6 inches shorter than me!@! LOL

Tom, I hope you are having fun, and do nothing that would make me spank you!! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yo, tall kid alert here. . .my 15 year old is 6 foot tall already. . .but then again his dad is 6' 5".  No on even close to that on my side of the family. . .guess he takes after his dad. . .

But he is a good kid and I LOVE riding matterhorn bobsleds with him cause he is such a good size. . .


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, I hope you are having fun, and do nothing that would make me spank you!! LOL



My oh My First biting, now spanking.....lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Yo, tall kid alert here. . .my 15 year old is 6 foot tall already. . .but then again his dad is 6' 5".  No on even close to that on my side of the family. . .guess he takes after his dad. . .
> 
> But he is a good kid and I LOVE riding matterhorn bobsleds with him cause he is such a good size. . .




Genesis was always the skinniest and shortest kid in school. I have Birthday pictures of him one year that he looks about 6, and then he pointed out it was his 9th bday ...Of course now he is 6'4" His Dad was tall and he has tall uncles and then prior to my surgery I was 5'9" so its in the genes for him.

(hows the precepting going...dontcha just love it..hahah but just remember we were new nurses at one time as well)


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Genesis was always the skinniest and shortest kid in school. I have Birthday pictures of him one year that he looks about 6, and then he pointed out it was his 9th bday ...Of course now he is 6'4" His Dad was tall and he has tall uncles and then prior to my surgery I was 5'9" so its in the genes for him.
> 
> (hows the precepting going...dontcha just love it..hahah but just remember we were new nurses at one time as well)




Oh hon, the worst thing about precepting is correcting mistakes that are learned. . .oh my god . . .a simple central line dressing change turned into a major fiasco this a.m.  Thank god he was understanding. .. 


Oh how I love to impart my wisdom. . .but common sense cannot be taught. .. trust me here. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> My oh My First biting, now spanking.....lol




It is all in playful good fun... no worries, I think Tom likes it!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is all in playful good fun... no worries, I think Tom likes it!



Lol.. All in good fun. Threats like these are hardly a deterent.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Lol.. All in good fun. Threats like these are hardly a deterent.



Thats right! be bad!! I dare ya!


----------



## tawasdave

Hey all...made it home...not really awake after driving 23 straight hours...I did get about 4 hours of sleep this afternoon...The best part was being with my sweetie for a couple days...       ...The kids and I had a GREAT time...I will post more later when I wake up...missed tha board chit chat..


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Hey all...made it home...not really awake after driving 23 straight hours...I did get about 4 hours of sleep this afternoon...The best part was being with my sweetie for a couple days...       ...The kids and I had a GREAT time...I will post more later when I wake up...missed tha board chit chat..



(((HUGS)))         

Not that anyone here would think I had missed you or anything


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Hey all...made it home...not really awake after driving 23 straight hours...I did get about 4 hours of sleep this afternoon...The best part was being with my sweetie for a couple days...       ...The kids and I had a GREAT time...I will post more later when I wake up...missed tha board chit chat..



Welcome home!!!!!


Ok all you wonderful Dis peeps, I am off to go swimming with the groovy group of grannies!!! Be good!! Have a great Monday!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone. 
Monday...ugh!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good morning everyone 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

Good morning my wonderful beautiful fantabulous friends!  It's a beautiful warm sunny day here today!


----------



## R.S.Winters

The weather is gorgeous here too! All the snow finally melted!!! Woohoo!!
Went to the Zoo yesterday. Was ok I guess lol. Pics on Flickr.
Still looking for my Prince Charming tho... Any joined since my last check in here? lol 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning Cindy. Hope you're feeling better today.


----------



## acm563

Good morning all....
Cool, overcast day here..I am ready for summer!!!! 

And did everyone see the codes for free dining in Sept?????


----------



## buena vista

Good morning all! Wish I could report on things at WDW, but sadly I'm back home and took my cold back as a souvenir. .. Its ok, I had a ball while it lasted.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone and Welcome back Sven!

I have a busy day today - kids are here at work with me until noon - So won't be able to get much work done - then tonight I'm going to a focus group to make some extra disney money  

Hope everyone Has a good day - we are having nice weather here right now, but its supposed to rain later.


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Good morning all....
> Cool, overcast day here..I am ready for summer!!!!
> 
> And did everyone see the codes for free dining in Sept?????



I saw but I don't think I"m going this year.. again.. now  Ah well. Good thing I'm used to not going LOL

Now I can definitely do a niagara falls dismeet!!  And a few little trips here and there elsewhere


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey all, good morning.  Finally have a couple days off to catch up on life.  Gotta get my wireless network going so I can chat from the comfort of the couch instead of the office. . .

Welcome back Randy and Tom. . .glad to have you all home safe and sound.  

I will probably post some kind of update later. . .I am feeling a bit humorous today. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

Hey Darcy you came to...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hey Darcy you came to...



Yeah, I am alive again. . .a little CPR and a couple days off to look forward to and I am a happy camper again. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, I am alive again. . .a little CPR and a couple days off to look forward to and I am a happy camper again. . .lol




Sounds good! I just had a couple off days of as well...After working about 120 in a row   And no I am not kidding


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Sounds good! I just had a couple off days of as well...After working about 120 in a row   And no I am not kidding



Okay, that is just sad. . .I hope it was "financially" worth it. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, that is just sad. . .I hope it was "financially" worth it. . .



Well lets's just say it pays the bill's if you know what I mean...Happens every year, Just the nature of the business


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Well lets's just say it pays the bill's if you know what I mean...Happens every year, Just the nature of the business



Yeah, I know what you mean. . .but if you don't mind me asking, what type of business. . .I am working 5 days a week because the hospital is busting at the seams cause the snowbirds are still here. . .wish it would warm up at their real homes so they can go home and I can take time off. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Good morning all! Wish I could report on things at WDW, but sadly I'm back home and took my cold back as a souvenir. .. Its ok, I had a ball while it lasted.



 welcome home!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey Cindy, how ya doing?


----------



## disneyfanx3

buena vista said:


> Good morning all! Wish I could report on things at WDW, but sadly I'm back home and took my cold back as a souvenir. .. Its ok, I had a ball while it lasted.



Welcome Back BV -hope you feel well soon


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This is 
Tracy 
Reporting in from sunny Niagara Falls, NY, USA!
It is gorgeous with sunny skies, a slight breeze, and temps in the low 60's.
I have done my swimming with the oldsters, a good workout as always, gone shopping, and am now doing my nails.
Welcome home Tom!!!
Good to see ya Darcy!
Hiya Cin!!!  


Every day is one day closer to Margarita's in May!


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Cindy, how ya doing?



I'm good! Bummed about some financial issues... .= no disney again this year.  Have to prioritize though I guess.

Also a dog is coming back that we do NOT want to have come back. Erg.

How about you?


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is
> Tracy
> Reporting in from sunny Niagara Falls, NY, USA!
> It is gorgeous with sunny skies, a slight breeze, and temps in the low 60's.
> I have done my swimming with the oldsters, a good workout as always, gone shopping, and am now doing my nails.
> Welcome home Tom!!!
> Good to see ya Darcy!
> Hiya Cin!!!
> 
> 
> Every day is one day closer to Margarita's in May!



Hey there Tracy. . .Good to see you too. . .glad you survived your "senior" moment. . .


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This is
> Tracy
> Reporting in from sunny Niagara Falls, NY, USA!
> It is gorgeous with sunny skies, a slight breeze, and temps in the low 60's.
> I have done my swimming with the oldsters, a good workout as always, gone shopping, and am now doing my nails.
> :



No fair. I want your job. I've been sitting in the darn office, it seems, forever. was here til late last night and now here again. Poo.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> No fair. I want your job. I've been sitting in the darn office, it seems, forever. was here til late last night and now here again. Poo.




LOL I'm off work on comp because of my ankle.  Trust me, a nasty dirty chemical plant is no job that I would wish on ANYONE!!! I am not counting the days til I go back.  I work 7 straight days every week before getting a day off, I rotate backwards, afternoons, days, then midnights, and have only one weekend off a month!!! I would take an office job anyday!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey there Tracy. . .Good to see you too. . .glad you survived your "senior" moment. . .



LOL they were giving me nasty looks today... not sure why.. I stayed off by myself though because the instructor does a lot of punching and kicking exercises and I didn't want to be too close! LOL


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I'm off work on comp because of my ankle.  Trust me, a nasty dirty chemical plant is no job that I would wish on ANYONE!!! I am not counting the days til I go back.  I work 7 straight days every week before getting a day off, I rotate backwards, afternoons, days, then midnights, and have only one weekend off a month!!! I would take an office job anyday!!



Ok I retract my last wish then LOL


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL they were giving me nasty looks today... not sure why.. I stayed off by myself though because the instructor does a lot of punching and kicking exercises and I didn't want to be too close! LOL



Maybe a **** popped out and you didn't realize it?

**editing**. LOL they edited my chestal area word!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Ok I retract my last wish then LOL



LOL good idea!! I shouldn't complain too much, I get paid well for inhaling toxic fumes and never getting on a steady sleep schedule.  

Ya take the good with the bad I guess.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Maybe a **** popped out and you didn't realize it?



LOL I thought of that and kept looking down to make sure I was "in" my suit..lol They have a mind of their own sometimes...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I thought of that and kept looking down to make sure I was "in" my suit..lol They have a mind of their own sometimes...lol



Cindy, we gotta figure a way to get you to the world. . .or at least the land. . .that would be a short visit and I could help you do it on the CHEAP. . .trust me here. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Cindy, we gotta figure a way to get you to the world. . .or at least the land. . .that would be a short visit and I could help you do it on the CHEAP. . .trust me here. . .





Aaw thanks   

I'll see what the year brings but right now with stuff going on, not sure I can... there's time to decide yet tho


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Aaw thanks
> 
> I'll see what the year brings but right now with stuff going on, not sure I can... there's time to decide yet tho



Of course there is. . .after all, I planned my May trip only a week before Tracy. . .its all good.  You will get there I am sure. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Cindy, we gotta figure a way to get you to the world. . .or at least the land. . .that would be a short visit and I could help you do it on the CHEAP. . .trust me here. . .



I agree we need to find a way to get her there


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> I agree we need to find a way to get her there



Yes we do. . .

But my bigger problem for this immediate moment is. . .

Where are the wireless network techies when you need them. . .I can build a computer with the best of them but connecting wirelessly is KILLING ME. . .

Sorry OT subject I know but I am getting frustrated. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Urgh, I know loads about computers and stuff - and let me tell you - wireless is the BANE of my life! I swear to god I hate it with a passion.
No mattter what you do to it, it's just IMPOSSIBLE!!!
You are not alone!! Lol.

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> Urgh, I know loads about computers and stuff - and let me tell you - wireless is the BANE of my life! I swear to god I hate it with a passion.
> No mattter what you do to it, it's just IMPOSSIBLE!!!
> You are not alone!! Lol.
> 
> Dx



Wow, glad to hear I am not alone in this. . .I thought I was techie shortchanged because I can't set up wirelessly.

If anyone knows the answer to my dilemma, please let me know.  I have a Linksys wireless-g router.  I have a new dell laptop running windows vista that has the dell wireless network card builtin.  The wireless-g router I no longer have the software for.  I just want to set up wireless for my laptop at home. . .HELP. . .LOL.  Okay, so I will probably call tech support at Dell and they will probably make me call Cisco.  Cisco will make me call Dell, etc, etc. . .and you wonder why I am frustrated right now. . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

If you have another computer already running wirelessly using the router (doesnt matter if u have software), you can go to the network setting panel on that machine and click set up wireless network.
From there it will ask you to insert a disc or a flash drive (usb) and it will automatically transfer the settings to the device.
Then, you take device (cd / disc / usb flash or whatever) and put it on new laptop. Settings will automagically transfer and wireless network should set up for u.

Dx


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, glad to hear I am not alone in this. . .I thought I was techie shortchanged because I can't set up wirelessly.
> 
> If anyone knows the answer to my dilemma, please let me know.  I have a Linksys wireless-g router.  I have a new dell laptop running windows vista that has the dell wireless network card builtin.  The wireless-g router I no longer have the software for.  I just want to set up wireless for my laptop at home. . .HELP. . .LOL.  Okay, so I will probably call tech support at Dell and they will probably make me call Cisco.  Cisco will make me call Dell, etc, etc. . .and you wonder why I am frustrated right now. . .lol



I had my laptop and wireless for a year before I actually got it hooked up, so what does that say about my frustration tolerance?lol  I got aggravated with the tech help and just plugged the computer in to the regular computer internet outlet...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Also, if you have the WEP key code info, you could always go to network settings on the new laptop and enter them manually. It should then also just find the network automagically.
Of course, this is wireless technology we're talking about! lol.

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Here is the crazy thing. . .I can take my puter to the local starbucks and connect to t-mobile hotspot in about 4 seconds. . .no issues. . .but I can't do that crud at home. . .makes me CRAZY. . .Dan, I am going to try your suggestion. . .the software for this wireless is on my desktop cause it used to run wirelessly at the old apartment with this router. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, glad to hear I am not alone in this. . .I thought I was techie shortchanged because I can't set up wirelessly.
> 
> If anyone knows the answer to my dilemma, please let me know.  I have a Linksys wireless-g router.  I have a new dell laptop running windows vista that has the dell wireless network card builtin.  The wireless-g router I no longer have the software for.  I just want to set up wireless for my laptop at home. . .HELP. . .LOL.  Okay, so I will probably call tech support at Dell and they will probably make me call Cisco.  Cisco will make me call Dell, etc, etc. . .and you wonder why I am frustrated right now. . .lol



Sorry - I cant' help you with this one - when I got my new dell laptop - It was able to find my signal with no problems even when I switched ISP providers. I do not have the software for my router either so do you think maybe your router is bad


----------



## buena vista

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and the welcome home!  

Still feeling like garbage, but i'm home and resting up.. probably will take a page from Darcy's book and hibernate for a while.

The good news is, and I probably shouldn't be saying this amidst a frustrating conversation on wireless technology and such, but I'm typing this from my laptop and not my crackberry!  

Hugs all around my friends!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dude, I am typing from my laptop but I am STUCK at my desk and want to go lounge on the couch or something. . lol.  Oh and get well soon. . .cause I need help. . serious help. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Dude, I am typing from my laptop but I am STUCK at my desk and want to go lounge on the couch or something. . lol.  Oh and get well soon. . .cause I need help. . serious help. . .




lol...I think your main problem is this...You are running VISTA...aka crapta...hhahah I have never had all the issues with XP that I have ran into with Vista and it just doesnt seem to be compatible with anything. I was fruestrated with some of the wireless issues I have had with it and I stopped even messing with hooking up to any networks, even when I go to Charlotte on business and am at Corporate I still just log on with my broadband card to avoid the crashes that seem to ensue if I try to log into our network.... Maybe my laptop is a craptop idk but I am seriously taking it in to have it worked on before my warranty runs out....

Good luck....(heheh, I know I am so much help....arent I....our IT guys at work have my employees call me to figure out their IT issues can you believe that one????...lol)


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes and the welcome home!
> 
> Still feeling like garbage, but i'm home and resting up.. probably will take a page from Darcy's book and hibernate for a while.
> 
> The good news is, and I probably shouldn't be saying this amidst a frustrating conversation on wireless technology and such, but I'm typing this from my laptop and not my crackberry!
> 
> Hugs all around my friends!



Glad you're home and feel better soon!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I saw but I don't think I"m going this year.. again.. now  Ah well. Good thing I'm used to not going LOL



U know my offer still stands...


----------



## CinRell

DF 

:kiss: leo


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I saw but I don't think I"m going this year.. again.. now  Ah well. Good thing I'm used to not going LOL
> 
> Now I can definitely do a niagara falls dismeet!!  And a few little trips here and there elsewhere




Well, as you know and I have told you, you are welcome to the other bed without sharing the cost, all you would have to do is pay for your DP and getting there....


----------



## CinRell

Aw ang thanks.

Even if I won the lottery, may wouldn't work for a few reasons. Mostly because of my big conference


----------



## R.S.Winters

So Darcy, you still not got it connected?
And the reason u can connect at the cafe, is they usually have open access 

Let me know how u get on!

(If the router is sitting on the pc itself, try moving it as like when u use a phone nr a microwave, it looses the signal)

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> So Darcy, you still not got it connected?
> And the reason u can connect at the cafe, is they usually have open access
> 
> Let me know how u get on!
> 
> (If the router is sitting on the pc itself, try moving it as like when u use a phone nr a microwave, it looses the signal)
> 
> Dx



Thanks Dan, actively enjoying my couch now. . .

For those of you who choose to purchase linksys products. . .(I have a few so just ask me) their website has changed and tech support has changed wording a bit.  It took me a couple of hours to figure out what I needed from there.  Once I figured it out it took me 5 minutes to get wireless. . .if you need help navigating their site, just let me know. . .I can answer questions. . .

Cindy. . .whether you go in May, choose to show up in August (I need an adult along for this trip. . .trust me. . .or decide on December, remember you can always stay in the extra bed in any room I book. . .you are a friend. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Glad u got it figured out!

Dx


----------



## acm563

YAY!!!! ME mail arrived today...I was starting to feel left out...
Then I had another very nice package that I wont spoil anyone elses surprise on, there are some pretty sweet people on this board!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Aw ang thanks.
> 
> Even if I won the lottery, may wouldn't work for a few reasons. Mostly because of my big conference



Hey girlie girl, I was offering for Aug 29-Sept 1st this time  I know you cant do the May thing... I just booked new solo ressies


----------



## CinRell

angy and darcy      

You guys take the meaning of "Friends" to a whole nother level


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hey girlie girl, I was offering for Aug 29-Sept 1st this time  I know you cant do the May thing... I just booked new solo ressies



and I am booked in August. . .from the 21st to the 31st and I will probably book in December. . .sometime around the first of the month. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Cindy. . .friends have no boundaries. . .trust me here. . .real friends have no boundaries. . .and expect nothing in return. . .

Hugs and kisses sweetie. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> and I am booked in August. . .from the 21st to the 31st and I will probably book in December. . .sometime around the first of the month. . .



Hey Darcy...you are going to be there Aug 29,30,31st...woohoo...You and I can get into some mischief.... We will talk about it in Maylol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hey Darcy...you are going to be there Aug 29,30,31st...woohoo...You and I can get into some mischief.... We will talk about it in Maylol



Perfect. . .my teen is going to be with his teen friend and probably really hopes his mom will GET LOST. . .LOL


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Well, as you know and I have told you, you are welcome to the other bed without sharing the cost, all you would have to do is pay for your DP and getting there....



Hey now wait just a cotton pickin minute here....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Hey now wait just a cotton pickin minute here....



lol..Well sweetie its not like YOU are going are you????lol  This isnt May we are talking about silly!!!! (((HUGS)))

heheh whats the matter are you scared I might get into TOO much mischief????


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Then I had another very nice package that I wont spoil anyone elses surprise on, there are some pretty sweet people on this board!



WOW! didnt think it would be up there until tomorrow. That is cool! and thanks for not spilling it for others... Still think Tracey will be last though because of borders  but its on the way!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> WOW! didnt think it would be up there until tomorrow. That is cool! and thanks for not spilling it for others... Still think Tracey will be last though because of borders  but its on the way!




(((HUGS))) It was very sweet of you...and unless there are mail issues things mailed from  Florida on a Sat will get to me by Monday and as far NW as Indianapolis will get to me by Monday. California can take between 5-7 days and Canada is normally around 5-7 days as well


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> YAY!!!! ME mail arrived today...I was starting to feel left out...



Got my ME papers today too!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I want my ME papers!!! 

I'm goin nuts here! Hope fully this week!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I want my ME papers!!!
> 
> I'm goin nuts here! Hope fully this week!!!



Don't worry dear...they are coming. . .I got mine on Friday. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

I received a special package in the mail today    thanks Sha!!  - I am so ready for May!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Cindy. . .friends have no boundaries. . .trust me here. . .real friends have no boundaries. . .and expect nothing in return. . .
> 
> Hugs and kisses sweetie. . .



Now this is the sort of thing that makes this community so special. Cindy, I hope it works out for you. I just came home and now I want to go back.. lol! My dog's happy to see me though.  .. I'm starting to feel better too. Blew off rehearsal tonight to rest up, drink lots of water, and bond with Cleo over The Sting. 

and Tracy.. patience, patience..


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> I received a special package in the mail today    thanks Sha!!  - I am so ready for May!



Youre welcome


----------



## acm563

Good morning all 

Looks like it is going to be another dreary rainy day here....

Jaded , I hope you get your ME papers today They put the zing back into "YAY, I'm going on vacation!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! "

We are almost to the one month mark my May peeps...


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone! 
Not sure what the weather has in store here yet...looks overcast at the moment, but it's supposed to go to 60 degrees.


----------



## nurse.darcy

morning all. . .


----------



## CinRell

It's a beautiful beautiful warm sunny day here. Going to rain the rest of the week but high 60s
I'll take it!

G'morning dear friends.


----------



## tawasdave

Good morning...Good Morning...ya slept the whole night through...and boy did I ever..fell sleep on couch at 8:30..got up at 10 and went to bed...guess not sleeping for a night gets to ya...lol...

Hope you all have a GREAT day...

Question of the day....

A new building is going up at Hollywood Studios..NO its not Toy Story Mania..I know about that one...this one is near the Lights, Motor Cars thingee...behind the Hurbie Food Trailer....Its a big building with a huge exhaust vent on roof....anyone know what this is going to be?


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> A new building is going up at Hollywood Studios..NO its not Toy Story Mania..I know about that one...this one is near the Lights, Motor Cars thingee...behind the Hurbie Food Trailer....Its a big building with a huge exhaust vent on roof....anyone know what this is going to be?



Oh that's my new house. I wasn't going to tell anyone about it til it was done.


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Oh that's my new house. I wasn't going to tell anyone about it til it was done.




SWEET..a free place to stay...


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Oh that's my new house. I wasn't going to tell anyone about it til it was done.



Lol, Cindy


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> Good morning...Good Morning...ya slept the whole night through...and boy did I ever..fell sleep on couch at 8:30..got up at 10 and went to bed...guess not sleeping for a night gets to ya...lol...
> 
> Hope you all have a GREAT day...
> 
> Question of the day....
> 
> A new building is going up at Hollywood Studios..NO its not Toy Story Mania..I know about that one...this one is near the Lights, Motor Cars thingee...behind the Hurbie Food Trailer....Its a big building with a huge exhaust vent on roof....anyone know what this is going to be?



Randy, it's probably the new Hunchback theater construction..

http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_hollywood_studios.htm

"They’ve also posted new construction pictures of the Backlot Theater (which they say could become home to a High School Musical show) and the ABC Theater. 
  (12/19/07) Screamscape sources tell me that construction in the old Hunchback theater (Backlot Theater) has begun. Earlier this year Disney announced that they would be moving the Nights of Joy concert series that takes place in September, from the Magic Kingdom to the Hollywood Studios. The various concerts will be able to use the larger Lights, Motors, Action stadium as well as Backlot Theater which would be reopened in time for the 2008 event. "

sorry Cindy .. BUT, you have good friends who have offered to take you in!


----------



## CinRell

Randy I started a new thread in theme park forum... hopefully people will have ideas?

http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783662


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> Randy, it's probably the new Hunchback theater construction..
> 
> http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_hollywood_studios.htm



Yup thats it...thanks...so its going to be a Hunchback show of some sort?  First I have heard about that...


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Randy I started a new thread in theme park forum... hopefully people will have ideas?
> 
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1783662



Thanks Cin!!!


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

Back at work.. As difficult as it was to type on my crackberry last week, I had more fun fussing around with that on vacation than I am at my desk getting caught up on work and lurking and posting when I can.

Cindy, I only wish that were your new home! lol For one thing, you'd have a bunch of visitors that would give whole new meaning to the term "EMH"! lol!  

Hard to imagine that a week ago I was at Epcot making plans to meet up with Mrs Potts later for Boma and Jellyrolls. 

I wanna go back!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Randy, it's probably the new Hunchback theater construction..
> 
> http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_hollywood_studios.htm
> 
> "Theyve also posted new construction pictures of the Backlot Theater (which they say could become home to a High School Musical show) and the ABC Theater.
> (12/19/07) Screamscape sources tell me that construction in the old Hunchback theater (Backlot Theater) has begun. Earlier this year Disney announced that they would be moving the Nights of Joy concert series that takes place in September, from the Magic Kingdom to the Hollywood Studios. The various concerts will be able to use the larger Lights, Motors, Action stadium as well as Backlot Theater which would be reopened in time for the 2008 event. "
> 
> sorry Cindy .. BUT, you have good friends who have offered to take you in!



Morning Tom, hope you are feeling better. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Morning Tom, hope you are feeling better. . .



Thanks Darcy.   I am... drinking Throat Coat and lots of water. It's helping a lot. Don't have all my energy back yet, but that'll come.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Thanks Darcy.   I am... drinking Throat Coat and lots of water. It's helping a lot. Don't have all my energy back yet, but that'll come.



That stuff is great when you gotta sing and are sick. . .I used to use that a lot when I was performing more. . .don't do much anymore. . .


----------



## CinRell

must.... remember....
familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> must.... remember....
> familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard



Oh girl, lol.  You are too funny. . .


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> must.... remember....
> familyboardfamilyboardfamilyboardfamilyboard



Tee Hee..I am pretty sure we were thinking the same thing...lololololol


----------



## nurse.darcy

You guys are bad. . .I was referring to SINGING. . .lol

geez, get your minds out of the gutter will ya. . .

ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> You guys are bad. . .I was referring to SINGING. . .lol
> 
> geez, get your minds out of the gutter will ya. . .
> 
> ROFLMAO. . .




Moi?  In the gutter?  No way...you all know me....sweet..innocent...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Moi?  In the gutter?  No way...you all know me....sweet..innocent...



Yeah right. . .lol


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Randy, it's probably the new Hunchback theater construction..
> 
> http://www.screamscape.com/html/wdw_-_hollywood_studios.htm
> 
> "They’ve also posted new construction pictures of the Backlot Theater (which they say could become home to a High School Musical show) and the ABC Theater.
> (12/19/07) Screamscape sources tell me that construction in the old Hunchback theater (Backlot Theater) has begun. Earlier this year Disney announced that they would be moving the Nights of Joy concert series that takes place in September, from the Magic Kingdom to the Hollywood Studios. The various concerts will be able to use the larger Lights, Motors, Action stadium as well as Backlot Theater which would be reopened in time for the 2008 event. "




Also will be used for Night of Joy that is moving from the MK this year.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning all my Dis friends


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning all my Dis friends



Morning Charlene. . .


----------



## CinRell

Hi charlene!


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning all my Dis friends



Morning Charlene. Hope the tropical rains have subsided down there! I think that's how I got sick.. wish I could've had a picture taken of me in my $7 disney poncho trying foolishly to slog through the rain that was gushing down last Saturday. It wasn't funny at the time, but I think it would be amusing in retrospect.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning to all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!I am home from an especially grueling physical therapy session, and after reading the past few pages... I got the same dirty nasty idea from throat coat...LOL 

ANYWAYS... overcast skies and about 60 degrees and I am loving it!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

buena vista said:


> Morning Charlene. Hope the tropical rains have subsided down there! I think that's how I got sick.. wish I could've had a picture taken of me in my $7 disney poncho trying foolishly to slog through the rain that was gushing down last Saturday. It wasn't funny at the time, but I think it would be amusing in retrospect.



We actually didnt' get any rain on Saturday got a little on Sunday- It is beautiful here right now 81 degrees  

been there with the ponchos


----------



## buena vista

Tracy! lol!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Tom!!  Hope work is well, and you are getting back into the swing of things ok..


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom!!  Hope work is well, and you are getting back into the swing of things ok..



Thanks! I've been getting there, but now I'm starting to hit the wall. It's been a good morning though. People are jealous of my tan, not too sympathetic about my cold, but glad to have me back. ... AND, it's opening day at Fenway Park, so there's a lot of energy in this town today.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning / afternoon all!



Dx


----------



## tawasdave

buena vista said:


> Thanks! I've been getting there, but now I'm starting to hit the wall. It's been a good morning though. People are jealous of my tan, not too sympathetic about my cold, but glad to have me back. ... AND, it's opening day at Fenway Park, so there's a lot of energy in this town today.




...and here is hoppin the Tigers put a thumpin on the Sox...


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good afternoon all-

I am in last minute still packing mode and going crazy trying to think of all the little things I have to get done before I leave tomorrow.  I think it may be the excitement of going that has me off kilter today 

HAve a Magical Day!

I sent in the dancers...


----------



## acm563

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good afternoon all-
> 
> I am in last minute still packing mode and going crazy trying to think of all the little things I have to get done before I leave tomorrow.  I think it may be the excitement of going that has me off kilter today
> 
> HAve a Magical Day!
> 
> I sent in the dancers...



YAY!!! Have a wonderful time Robin


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good afternoon all-
> 
> I am in last minute still packing mode and going crazy trying to think of all the little things I have to get done before I leave tomorrow.  I think it may be the excitement of going that has me off kilter today
> 
> HAve a Magical Day!
> 
> I sent in the dancers...



Lucky you...you'll be in WDW tomorrow! I'm sure that some of us are jealous lol  
Oh...you got the dancers?? Are they dancing to the music that I'm spining?


----------



## Emtgirljen

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I sent in the dancers...



That's better than sending in the clowns.... I hate clowns.   

"Can't sleep, clowns will eat me."


----------



## acm563

So tell me is it just MY laptop or are the bananas no longer dancing???? Maybe Firefox doesnt like dancing bananas


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good afternoon all-
> 
> I am in last minute still packing mode and going crazy trying to think of all the little things I have to get done before I leave tomorrow.  I think it may be the excitement of going that has me off kilter today
> 
> HAve a Magical Day!
> 
> I sent in the dancers...



Yay! One more day!!  

i'll give ya a dance...:


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> So tell me is it just MY laptop or are the bananas no longer dancing???? Maybe Firefox doesnt like dancing bananas



Must be your computer sweetie pie...mine B dancin...


----------



## R.S.Winters

i use firefox and i can c the bananas


----------



## DisneyDreams21

acm563 said:


> So tell me is it just MY laptop or are the bananas no longer dancing???? Maybe Firefox doesnt like dancing bananas



Oh no! The bananas have been trained to keep dancing.  Your computer may have been overwhelmed by all the dancers joining the party lol 

Thank you everyone for joining my party--

-there will be no scary dancing clowns, Jen
-Leo, you are definitely in charge of the music
-Tracy, thanks for joining in and for the men in black--they are really cutting it up today lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Must be your computer sweetie pie...mine B dancin...



Everything else is dancing but no bananas...Must be a subliminal message there somewherelol...since I correlate those dancing bananas with you


----------



## DisneyDreams21

R.S.Winters said:


> i use firefox and i can c the bananas



Dan sees the dancing bananas  Yay!!! Hope you are dancing with us too, Dan


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> i use firefox and i can c the bananas


Thanks Dan Its all Randys fault


----------



## disneyfanx3

Have a great trip Robin!!


         


I see dancing bananas


----------



## R.S.Winters

lol


----------



## acm563

Yay! I just had to reload the page...lol...I had left the pc on all night and the disboard open just needed to refresh or Randy took his spell off of it, one of the two


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> -Leo, you are definitely in charge of the music



Ok...good, that's all I needed to know.  

Robin, have a safe trip and a magical time!


----------



## ttester9612

Robin

Have a great trip and tell MICKEY I will see him soon, 22 more days, but who's counting.   




acm563 said:


> So tell me is it just MY laptop or are the bananas no longer dancing???? Maybe Firefox doesnt like dancing bananas





acm563 said:


> Everything else is dancing but no bananas...Must be a subliminal message there somewherelol...since I correlate those dancing bananas with you



Angy, for me at work the bananas don't dance, but at home the do.  I figured there's something at work that's blocking the dancing bananas


----------



## buena vista

Have a great time Robin!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> ...and here is hoppin the Tigers put a thumpin on the Sox...



Hate to break it to ya hose man but the Sox will win


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> That's better than sending in the clowns.... I hate clowns.
> 
> "Can't sleep, clowns will eat me."



Jen I was going to send you something about that as I found one on one of the myspace sites!!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> Jen I was going to send you something about that as I found one on one of the myspace sites!!!!



I love that saying, I used to text my ex-boyfriend with it when I couldn't sleep, and he'd call and tell me stories.   

Send it to me, I always need new stuff on my myspace page.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Hate to break it to ya hose man but the Sox will win



Atta girl! 

You know, some of us have missed you around here. Just sayin'.

Here's wishing you good vibes for conquering algebraic expressions and all else that stands in your way.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I got the same dirty nasty idea from throat coat...LOL



Who said anything about nasty?


----------



## CinRell

Emtgirljen said:


> That's better than sending in the clowns.... I hate clowns.
> 
> "Can't sleep, clowns will eat me."



I have that shirt!  I'm terrified of them and my sis got me a shirt and the writing gets smaller and smaller saying that. LOVE IT!



DD have a GREAT time!


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Who said anything about nasty?



  so much for the "familyboard" self-admonition.


----------



## CinRell

Don't you guys know ANYTHING about baseball???


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Don't you guys know ANYTHING about baseball???



Uh... Cindy.. sweetie.. the Sox won that game 7-1...


----------



## CinRell

Angy my nanas aren't dancing either. They look like they're being robbed.. Sticking em' up.. and very excited about it.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Uh... Cindy.. sweetie.. the Sox won that game 7-1...



yeah yeah bite me.  It was the only damn playoff game I got to go to.

However, our team DID kick you teams butt literally


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> yeah yeah bite me.  It was the only damn playoff game I got to go to.
> 
> However, our team DID kick you teams butt literally



Yeah, that's what Muhammad Ali called the "Rope-a-Dope".. The tribe almost had it won.

I'll let the "bite me" comment pass this time..


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Yeah, that's what Muhammad Ali called the "Rope-a-Dope".. The tribe almost had it won.
> 
> I'll let the "bite me" comment pass this time..



It's because I was at the game that they lost.

I kid you not.

At least I got a handy dandy hand towel to swing around


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> It's because I was at the game that they lost.
> 
> I kid you not.
> 
> At least I got a handy dandy hand towel to swing around



I believe you.. I mean with your presence, combined with Josh Beckett's 11 strikeouts that night, the Sox couldn't lose.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> I believe you.. I mean with your presence, combined with Josh Beckett's 11 strikeouts that night, the Sox couldn't lose.



I'm trying hard to decide if that was a compliment or an insult.


----------



## buena vista

back to Disney for a moment - Robin, have a fabulous time at SSR!! Love that pool! Can't wait to hear all about it. Doin' the one-day dance with you and everyone!!  (or the one-day stick-'em up with a silly happy grin for those w/o 'nana movement).


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I'm trying hard to decide if that was a compliment or an insult.



neither. it was a wisecrack, and not a very good one. Josh Beckett's ex gf was there that night to sing the national anthem and it had little effect on his composure. point being, I don't think you actually jinxed the tribe or helped the sox,...... but if you did, I'm grateful .


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> Atta girl!
> 
> You know, some of us have missed you around here. Just sayin'.
> 
> Here's wishing you good vibes for conquering algebraic expressions and all else that stands in your way.



Hey Tom! Wish I was in boston today to feel that engery of opening day. Hopefully will get to a game this year. Sometimes its disney or soxs... cant afford so many addictions. 

And thank you  I am more than half way through my algebra class and then 1 more after that.. so its more than half over. Ya'll will only need to hear me complain for another 10 weeks tops hehehe


----------



## CoasterAddict

Carrieannew said:


> Hate to break it to ya hose man but the Sox will win



It's enough for me that it is "free cone day" in honor of the opening... but *man* was the line long @JP Licks!


----------



## CinRell

where the heck have jill and shawn been ?


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> where the heck have jill and shawn been ?



I have been wondering the same thing


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> where the heck have jill and shawn been ?



 

Didn't sleep at all last night, spent this morning in court, now I'm  and  And that's before I think about how much money it cost  

Hoping for a better day tomorrow


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sorry to hear that Jill


----------



## buena vista

Mrsduck101 said:


> Didn't sleep at all last night, spent this morning in court, now I'm  and  And that's before I think about how much money it cost
> 
> Hoping for a better day tomorrow



I'm sorry to hear that as well Jill (and Shawn).


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy my nanas aren't dancing either. They look like they're being robbed.. Sticking em' up.. and very excited about it.



lol...SEE...I said it was Randys fault and he replied to your post!!! hahahah
Mine are back immobile again as well!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Tom! Wish I was in boston today to feel that engery of opening day. Hopefully will get to a game this year. Sometimes its disney or soxs... cant afford so many addictions.
> 
> And thank you  I am more than half way through my algebra class and then 1 more after that.. so its more than half over. Ya'll will only need to hear me complain for another 10 weeks tops hehehe



WTG Carrie!!! You CAN do this!!!!!! Next year you willbe looking back and wondering what the hesk you were so worried over....and as a side note this helps prepare you for all the homework your daughter will be needing help on
My Mom called me over today to tell her how to explain Maries Math to her....I swear the Math they are teaching 3rd graders around here is unbelievable!!!!


----------



## CinRell

Jill I"m so sorry... you know you can email me if you need to talk at all.... or you could call me later if you wanted....

I've missed you in chat.

Angy.. the non dancing nana is actually kind of amusing if you really look at him.

He resembles a flasher with invisible coat.


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Didn't sleep at all last night, spent this morning in court, now I'm  and  And that's before I think about how much money it cost
> 
> Hoping for a better day tomorrow



Hang in there Jill... I know all about those costs from financing Tracys(niece) battle for Marie (gr niece) When I had custody of her I just represented myself and never had any issues, always won....but with Tracys issues there is no way she could represent herself, she doesnt even open her mouth and tell her lawyer when something is incorrect.... aarggghhh...courts, lawyers...yukk!!!!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> WTG Carrie!!! You CAN do this!!!!!! Next year you willbe looking back and wondering what the hesk you were so worried over....and as a side note this helps prepare you for all the homework your daughter will be needing help on
> My Mom called me over today to tell her how to explain Maries Math to her....I swear the Math they are teaching 3rd graders around here is unbelievable!!!!



Math? What's math?

I took college calculus in high school. LOVED math. was a nerd in numbers...

actually I didn't love it.. was just a nerd in it.

I tested out of all college math courses when I was 18. Then senior year in college had to take accounting. 

By then I hadn't taken a math course in forever and FAILED. luckily my college advisor was cool and let me skip the course and extend my internship instead.

To this day I hate math.. entirely way too out of practice now (am a writer.. no need for numbers teehee)


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy.. the non dancing nana is actually kind of amusing if you really look at him.
> 
> He resembles a flasher with invisible coat.


heheheh thats what I thought as well Cin but didnt want to get anyone started...lol...as u said family board and all....actually lets test him out as now he is dancing on the side again


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Math? What's math?
> 
> I took college calculus in high school. LOVED math. was a nerd in numbers...
> 
> actually I didn't love it.. was just a nerd in it.
> 
> I tested out of all college math courses when I was 18. Then senior year in college had to take accounting.
> 
> By then I hadn't taken a math course in forever and FAILED. luckily my college advisor was cool and let me skip the course and extend my internship instead.
> 
> To this day I hate math.. entirely way too out of practice now (am a writer.. no need for numbers teehee)



I LOVE MATH and algebra...lol....not bragging but SATs so high I didnt have to take any Math or English in College...(ya know my journalistic skills..lol)
HOWEVER!!!!!!!!!!! I HATE doing my taxes....I know I should have taken them and let Randy do them but how unfair would that have been (plus then he would have known of my millions and might just want to marry me for my money...teehee...lol) Anyway I have been working on them off and on today and once I give them another run thru this eve I THINK they are ready for the mail finally...YAY!!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> where the heck have jill and shawn been ?



Whoops got yelled at for not answering the Shawn part of the question  

Shawn doesn't get as much computer time at work right now. But he did just get his new computer and will have internet at home soon  

(how was that honey?)


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> Sorry to hear that Jill



Thanks Charlene


----------



## Mrsduck101

buena vista said:


> I'm sorry to hear that as well Jill (and Shawn).



Thanks Tom


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Jill I"m so sorry... you know you can email me if you need to talk at all.... or you could call me later if you wanted....
> 
> I've missed you in chat.



Thanks Cin. My head is spinning after all of it, going to need the rum tonight. I apologize in advance for anything Cappy makes duckie say


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> Hang in there Jill... I know all about those costs from financing Tracys(niece) battle for Marie (gr niece) When I had custody of her I just represented myself and never had any issues, always won....but with Tracys issues there is no way she could represent herself, she doesnt even open her mouth and tell her lawyer when something is incorrect.... aarggghhh...courts, lawyers...yukk!!!!



Trying to find words to describe ex....nope family board, nothing that I can say here


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Trying to find words to describe ex....nope family board, nothing that I can say here



You dont even have to try Jill...but I am sure I have one even better... (How about having an ex that was trying to poison you with antifreeze, that has a tendency to make a person come up with a few not so family board friendly names)
But just remember thank god, not ALL males are like that


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Tom! Wish I was in boston today to feel that engery of opening day. Hopefully will get to a game this year. Sometimes its disney or soxs... cant afford so many addictions.
> 
> And thank you  I am more than half way through my algebra class and then 1 more after that.. so its more than half over. Ya'll will only need to hear me complain for another 10 weeks tops hehehe



You will do well! Cheer you on just as you and others have cheered for me. I am not a fan of math, and will fight it tooth and nail, so if it isnt interesting class to me (the way it is presented) I will not be challenged enough to do it. I have only had 2-3 teachers ever challenge me enough to do excellent. And one did it just to tick me off I know  guess that is why I keep going back to school.


----------



## Sha

Jill sorry to hear that things are not good today... keep thinking about May. And maybe you will have some mail today to make you smile.


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> You dont even have to try Jill...but I am sure I have one even better... (How about having an ex that was trying to poison you with antifreeze, that has a tendency to make a person come up with a few not so family board friendly names)
> But just remember thank god, not ALL males are like that


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Jill sorry to hear that things are not good today... keep thinking about May. And maybe you will have some mail today to make you smile.



Thank you Sharon, I did get mail today! 

I needed a little Disney today


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Yea,long story I had made him sign a prenup that covered divorce, he would get nothing but he thought if I was dead that wouldnt apply....He was a real winner in every sense of the word...so believe me I have all the not family board names in the world that you could repeat....lol....

Believe me I am soooo over it !!!!!

(heheh sorry I know OT convo here)


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you Sharon, I did get mail today!
> 
> I needed a little Disney today



   

I also received my Magical Packet in the mail today.  With me still being  it really cheered me up. Thank you Sharon.

  Can't wait to meet everyone in May.


----------



## nurse.darcy

And I got mine as well. . .woo hoo. . .love getting magic in the mail. . .lol

Now I gotta do a recap. . .too much happened today. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.  

What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.

So let me introduce myself:

Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.
> 
> What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.
> 
> So let me introduce myself:
> 
> Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.



You will fit right in here. . .lol

Welcome


----------



## Mrsduck101

sand2270 said:


> Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.
> 
> What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.
> 
> So let me introduce myself:
> 
> Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Welcome to the party, Amy!  I just came aboard yesterday, so I know exactly how you feel.


----------



## sand2270

Thanks for the welcomes.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.
> 
> What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.
> 
> So let me introduce myself:
> 
> Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.




Hi Amy Glad you could join us


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> And I got mine as well. . .woo hoo. . .love getting magic in the mail. . .lol
> 
> Now I gotta do a recap. . .too much happened today. . .lol





ttester9612 said:


> I also received my Magical Packet in the mail today.  With me still being  it really cheered me up. Thank you Sharon.
> 
> Can't wait to meet everyone in May.





Mrsduck101 said:


> Thank you Sharon, I did get mail today!
> 
> I needed a little Disney today



Glad you all like what I sent... still a few others to hear from


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Glad you all like what I sent... still a few others to hear from



My man got his too Sharon


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .I know its been a while since I did a recap. . .lets see if I still got it. . .lol

Carrie is back being her cheery playful self. . .not that she is done with algebra yet, but at least she is breathing again. . .

Sha sent out some Pixie Dust to those going in May.  Where the heck did she find the time to do this while in school. . .she may have been slacking. . .but I doubt it. . .

Tom is back from WDW bragging about his tan while people are still trying to get over winter. . .

Randy is back from WDW and back to his sarcastic self. . .seems that the world and getting together with Angy just made him more fun. . .

Angy is crazy busy at work but still manages to pop her head in here and say Hi. . .we are glad of that.  I for one would be lost without her here. . .

Robin is headed to the world. . .not jealous, no not jealous at all. . .lol.  Robin, have a great time and come back to tell us about all the fun you had so that we can live vicariously through you. . .

Dan has not been his usual humorous self. . .just an occasional pop in to say hi. . .Dan?  

Cindy, Tracy and Randy have dirty minds. . .lol.  Okay so the girls probably caught it from Randy but hey, you people need to get your mind out of the gutter. . .lol

Jill has had a pretty aweful and crappy day.  Cappy is her friend though and she will be feeling better in no time. . .(hugs Jill, been there and done that. . .)

There is a discussion of who is the better team, Sox or Indians. . .I know nothing about either team. . .I am from the Left Coast and my loyalties lie elsewhere. . .oh well. . .

Not sure I got everything but I tried. . .Hurry up May so I can stop dreaming of a Disney Spring. . .


----------



## Sha

Mrsduck101 said:


> My man got his too Sharon



cool!


----------



## R.S.Winters

nurse.darcy said:


> Dan has not been his usual humorous self. . .just an occasional pop in to say hi. . .Dan?



Hi. Yea sorry guys 
Actually if I'm honest I have been a bit down the last few days 
Kinda missing home a bit, and all my family and friends (despite the fact they drive me insane!).
I have been worrying about my imminent relocation to Montreal too. I have come to accept that things probably won't work out with Mr X, but we are stil very close friends. That will not change. Ho hum, such is life I guess.
I wait for Mr Right once again...

Anyway, Sunday we went to Toronto Zoo. Was kinda nice. Saw the animals and the wild life (including the people haha - honestly, some people really need to learn some restraint!)
I worked Sunday evening, and this evening - was my last shift ever there!! So that was kind of sad too.

Onwards and upwards I guess!

Here's looking at the next chapter of my life (albeit in a French speaking city with no money or no job....  )

Dx


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Glad you all like what I sent... still a few others to hear from



Hey hey hey...just got home from fire meeting and I got my package today too!!!!    Way cool...thanks Sha...your the best!!!


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Hey hey hey...just got home from fire meeting and I got my package today too!!!!    Way cool...thanks Sha...your the best!!!



some is the same as Angy's but not all of it... same for others with roomies


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.
> 
> What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.
> 
> So let me introduce myself:
> 
> Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.



Hi Amy!!!  I'm not in the popular table but..  SHAZAM.. I'd love to be your friend!  See? that was easy. teehee.  

I'm Cindy.. 32 in Ohio... never married, no kids, in the end part of a relationship that I know I should get out of but am not sure how... long story short, this thread helps me keep my sanity and escape from "reality".

Sounds like you're going during a great time! So many wonderful people are going in may and many have never met!  I won't be there   but in spirit I will be and I"m depending on everyone to post LOTS OF PICS!

I'm so excited to see a new face here!  Post often


----------



## CinRell

Dan I'm so sorry you're missing home and feeling down.  I wish I could give you a great big hug.


   DARCY SAID LEFT COAST!    

Aw Sha sounds like you did something nice for all the may meeters.. that's sweet


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> Hi Amy!!!  I'm not in the popular table but..  SHAZAM.. I'd love to be your friend!  See? that was easy. teehee.
> 
> I'm Cindy.. 32 in Ohio... never married, no kids, in the end part of a relationship that I know I should get out of but am not sure how... long story short, this thread helps me keep my sanity and escape from "reality".
> 
> Sounds like you're going during a great time! So many wonderful people are going in may and many have never met!  I won't be there   but in spirit I will be and I"m depending on everyone to post LOTS OF PICS!
> 
> I'm so excited to see a new face here!  Post often



Thanks again for the welcomes!  I am home now, settled on my couch in my pj's with a beer so I can give more info about myself.  I am not going until May 2009 but hopefully some people will go again during the time I am there.

I am 37, happliy divorced with a great 8 year old daughter.  I am in a long distance relationship.  I am in Tucson and he is in Denver, but somehow we are making it work.  However, I have been perusing the adult/solo boards because reality is for the most part I am on my own.  I have a great unit of friends in Tucson that developed after my divorce.  Most have lives again with new marriages, relationships, new babies, etc. As a result I have more free time on my hands, especially those evenings when my DD is at her dad's...which is why I am here.  Gee I hope that doesn't sound too pitiful. 

I don't want to ramble so I will reveal more info about myself as we go on.


----------



## tawasdave

sand2270 said:


> Hiya.  I have been checking out this board and you all sound like a fun group.  I was hesitant to just jump in but based on an earlier post I made the advice was "just join in we're all friendly" so that is what I am doing.  I feel like the new girl at school who walks up to the popular table and says "can I be your friend?" LOL.
> 
> What is my motivation for popping in?  I am making a trip out with my DD8 in May 09 and may be a solo adult.  It would be great to get to know some other people who may be there around the same time and who could possibly join me for 1 or 2 adult nights out.  I am also interested in finding some other adults to chat with who share my love of Disney.
> 
> So let me introduce myself:
> 
> Hi I am Amy and I am a Disney addict.  (Insert "Hi Amy!" here)  It has been 18 days since my last Disney trip.  I am going through awful withdrawals and have become addicted to disboards.




Welcome Amy..Hope you enjoy!!!!


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> Thanks again for the welcomes!  I am home now, settled on my couch in my pj's with a beer so I can give more info about myself.  I am not going until May 2009 but hopefully some people will go again during the time I am there.
> 
> I am 37, happliy divorced with a great 8 year old daughter.  I am in a long distance relationship.  I am in Tucson and he is in Denver, but somehow we are making it work.  However, I have been perusing the adult/solo boards because reality is for the most part I am on my own.  I have a great unit of friends in Tucson that developed after my divorce.  Most have lives again with new marriages, relationships, new babies, etc. As a result I have more free time on my hands, especially those evenings when my DD is at her dad's...which is why I am here.  Gee I hope that doesn't sound too pitiful.
> 
> I don't want to ramble so I will reveal more info about myself as we go on.



Hi Amy!  I don't post often but I just had to stop in and say hello after I read about your LDR.  I live in Denver and I am in a LDR with a man in LA! I met Mr. CA at WDW last July. We too are making the best of it and it is working out quite well actually.   We are able to see each other at least once a month and with my job I can work from anywhere so when I travel to LA I am able to stay longer then a weekend.  He'll be here in 48 hours...but who's counting?   Do you visit Denver often?  Just wanted to say welcome and hi seems we have something's in common! (BTW - I have an 18 yo DD who is attending college at Arizona State).


----------



## sand2270

CoMickey said:


> Hi Amy!  I don't post often but I just had to stop in and say hello after I read about your LDR.  I live in Denver and I am in a LDR with a man in LA! I met Mr. CA at WDW last July. We too are making the best of it and it is working out quite well actually.   We are able to see each other at least once a month and with my job I can work from anywhere so when I travel to LA I am able to stay longer then a weekend.  He'll be here in 48 hours...but who's counting?   Do you visit Denver often?  Just wanted to say welcome and hi seems we have something's in common! (BTW - I have an 18 yo DD who is attending college at Arizona State).



Small world.  We met through my employer, our company uses one his companies systems and he is the account manager.  We don't have a lot of regularity to our visits.  Last year he was in Tokyo for 6 months and our company has been phasing out his product.  So we see each other when we can.  

Ah a Sun Devil...Tucson has the University of Arizona with the Wildcats.  There is some big rivalry but I try to be a peaceful person and could care less  .

Good to know I could have a potential pal in Denver if I could ever convince my DD to move.  So far she isn't biting.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi. Yea sorry guys
> Actually if I'm honest I have been a bit down the last few days
> Kinda missing home a bit, and all my family and friends (despite the fact they drive me insane!).
> I have been worrying about my imminent relocation to Montreal too. I have come to accept that things probably won't work out with Mr X, but we are stil very close friends. That will not change. Ho hum, such is life I guess.
> 
> Here's looking at the next chapter of my life (albeit in a French speaking city with no money or no job....  )
> 
> Dx



I know how you feel.  After I moved out here to greater Seattle, I had a couple vicious bouts with homesickness.  However, I live in a poor part of greater Seattle for a bachelor.  Since I have to drive into Seattle to really go out (Albertsons is the only thing within walking distance), it usually puts a crimp on things.

Some vital stats on myself.  I'm 23, male, 6'4", and really like to travel.  No GF, but I spend equal amounts of time reveling in and cursing at my bachelor status.  It's not all beer and pizza.

Also, is it wrong for a guy like me to be totally engrossed in the trip reports?


----------



## sand2270

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I know how you feel.  After I moved out here to greater Seattle, I had a couple vicious bouts with homesickness.  However, I live in a poor part of greater Seattle for a bachelor.  Since I have to drive into Seattle to really go out (Albertsons is the only thing within walking distance), it usually puts a crimp on things.
> 
> Some vital stats on myself.  I'm 23, male, 6'4", and really like to travel.  No GF, but I spend equal amounts of time reveling in and cursing at my bachelor status.  It's not all beer and pizza.
> 
> Also, is it wrong for a guy like me to be totally engrossed in the trip reports?



I love Washington State and Seattle.  I almost moved there a few times.  Did you come from a similar climate or did the rain take some getting used to?

If you like trip reports that I don't see anything wrong it.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

sand2270 said:


> I love Washington State and Seattle.  I almost moved there a few times.  Did you come from a similar climate or did the rain take some getting used to?
> 
> If you like trip reports that I don't see anything wrong it.



I agree, few places can top Washington State for natural beauty.  However, I'm a born and raised Minnesotan, so I still haven't adjusted to the fact that there is no snow here in the low elevations come wintertime.  Instead, it's the same weather forecast from October 1 to April 30: Overcast, with rain showers, high in the mid 40s.


----------



## CoasterAddict

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I agree, few places can top Washington State for natural beauty.  However, I'm a born and raised Minnesotan, so I still haven't adjusted to the fact that there is no snow here in the low elevations come wintertime.  Instead, it's the same weather forecast from October 1 to April 30: Overcast, with rain showers, high in the mid 40s.



I like to say that in Seattle, snow is something you *visit*, not something you *shovel*...take a drive up to the pass, it's only 45 min or so from where you are...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all, I have been kind of quiet the past few days because Miss Tawney has no school for two weeks.  Of course I set my alarm clock to wake me up for my Old Woman Swim Class today, but accidently set my time an hour ahead when I did it.  So I woke up at 7am instead of 8am. I'm so smart I amaze myself sometimes! 





R.S.Winters said:


> Hi. Yea sorry guys
> Actually if I'm honest I have been a bit down the last few days
> Kinda missing home a bit, and all my family and friends (despite the fact they drive me insane!).
> I have been worrying about my imminent relocation to Montreal too. I have come to accept that things probably won't work out with Mr X, but we are stil very close friends. That will not change. Ho hum, such is life I guess.
> I wait for Mr Right once again...
> 
> Anyway, Sunday we went to Toronto Zoo. Was kinda nice. Saw the animals and the wild life (including the people haha - honestly, some people really need to learn some restraint!)
> I worked Sunday evening, and this evening - was my last shift ever there!! So that was kind of sad too.
> 
> Onwards and upwards I guess!
> 
> Here's looking at the next chapter of my life (albeit in a French speaking city with no money or no job....  )
> 
> Dx



Everything will work out for the best hun!  



sand2270 said:


> Thanks again for the welcomes!  I am home now, settled on my couch in my pj's with a beer so I can give more info about myself.  I am not going until May 2009 but hopefully some people will go again during the time I am there.
> 
> I am 37, happliy divorced with a great 8 year old daughter.  I am in a long distance relationship.  I am in Tucson and he is in Denver, but somehow we are making it work.  However, I have been perusing the adult/solo boards because reality is for the most part I am on my own.  I have a great unit of friends in Tucson that developed after my divorce.  Most have lives again with new marriages, relationships, new babies, etc. As a result I have more free time on my hands, especially those evenings when my DD is at her dad's...which is why I am here.  Gee I hope that doesn't sound too pitiful.
> 
> I don't want to ramble so I will reveal more info about myself as we go on.



Hiya and welcome! Single mom here as well, with a 10 year old daughter.  Not pathetic at all! Who does not need interpersonal connections?  We all do, and sometimes they are electronic in nature.  I love my friends I have met here on the Dis.  They have been welcoming, entertaining, and really good listeners.  Hope to chat with ya later!


----------



## acm563

Yay for everyone else that received their package from Sharon yesterday!!! and those that have received their ME mail....  


Just wanted to pop in and say Good Morning!!!  Hope everyone has a blessed day....

Teresa has sent me her via the internet and I feel like crap. 

Is it May yet???????????????


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all, I have been kind of quiet the past few days because Miss Tawney has no school for two weeks.  Of course I set my alarm clock to wake me up for my Old Woman Swim Class today, but accidently set my time an hour ahead when I did it.  So I woke up at 7am instead of 8am. I'm so smart I amaze myself sometimes!



Good Morning Tracy, Enjoy your water aerobics


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Tracy, Enjoy your water aerobics



Mornin Angy!! I will try.. if I ever wake up... I'm so tired!!

have a wonderful day!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning all!
Wake up Tracy...it's 8:30...lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Yay for everyone else that received their package from Sharon yesterday!!! and those that have received their ME mail....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Good Morning!!!  Hope everyone has a blessed day....
> 
> Teresa has sent me her via the internet and I feel like crap.
> 
> Is it May yet???????????????



Awwwwwwwwwwww baby..I hate it that your sick....probably got it from me...not sure how...   but hope this will help...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning all!
> Wake up Tracy...it's 8:30...lol



haha... The worst part was that I got all dressed and ready to go... Now I am sitting here with nothing to do eating my Special K.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwwwwww baby..I hate it that your sick....probably got it from me...not sure how...   but hope this will help...



Awww, ty..u r a sweetie as always... and you did have a cold....OK!!! YOU OWE ME!!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> haha... The worst part was that I got all dressed and ready to go... Now I am sitting here with nothing to do eating my Special K.



Put your PJ's on and go back to bed...I've done that before. lol

Let's get working on that kitchen. I'm gonna be 'Hank the Handyman- services for hire'.


----------



## nurse.darcy

good morning everyone!


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Put your PJ's on and go back to bed...I've done that before. lol
> 
> Let's get working on that kitchen. I'm gonna be 'Hank the Handyman- services for hire'.



Leo, as pristine as your kitchen is we would all hire you







nurse.darcy said:


> good morning everyone!



Morning Darcy  Have an awesome day!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Put your PJ's on and go back to bed...I've done that before. lol
> 
> Let's get working on that kitchen. I'm gonna be 'Hank the Handyman- services for hire'.



haha I wish!! 


and Hiya Darcy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Leo, as pristine as your kitchen is we would all hire you.
> 
> 
> Morning Darcy  Have an awesome day!!!!



Too early to be awake yet here but gotta work tonight so will need to sleep later.

Have a good day too!


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> good morning everyone!



Good Morning Darcy, how are you this morning?


----------



## NJGuy3

acm563 said:


> Leo, as pristine as your kitchen is we would all hire you



Thanks


----------



## NJGuy3

How's the weather around the US today?
Weather here is slightly cloudy, sun shoul dbe coming out and temperature going to 60degrees.


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> How's the weather around the US today?
> Weather here is slightly cloudy, sun shoul dbe coming out and temperature going to 60degrees.



Its supposed to be 68 and partly sunny here today...better than what we have been having..Then 80 and sunny tomorrow YAY!!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone, and hello to the new folk here.  Sun came out so it looks like a nice day here. Finally put away the snow blower, do not think I will be needing it any more for a while.


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> Yay for everyone else that received their package from Sharon yesterday!!! and those that have received their ME mail....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Good Morning!!!  Hope everyone has a blessed day....
> 
> Teresa has sent me her via the internet and I feel like crap.
> 
> Is it May yet???????????????




Morning Everyone!

Sorry to hear you're  Angy

Duckie and Cappy were good friends last night  

Kept someone on the phone too late and he is late for work this morning


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Morning Everyone!
> 
> Sorry to hear you're  Angy
> 
> Duckie and Cappy were good friends last night
> 
> Kept someone on the phone too late and he is late for work this morning



Thanks sweetie... and glad to know you and the Capt had a "date" last night...sometimes he can make us feel better

 shamey shame on making your sweetie late for work this morning....lol


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone, and hello to the new folk here.  Sun came out so it looks like a nice day here. Finally put away the snow blower, do not think I will be needing it any more for a while.


 Good morning and hopefully no more snow in anyones forecast


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> good morning everyone!




 

So, um, Darcy, what did I miss when I couldn't sit up to chat anymore?


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> How's the weather around the US today?
> Weather here is slightly cloudy, sun shoul dbe coming out and temperature going to 60degrees.



Supposed to be 60 in NW Ohio, but it will be "cooler near the lake" which of course is me


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> Thanks sweetie... and glad to know you and the Capt had a "date" last night...sometimes he can make us feel better
> 
> shamey shame on making your sweetie late for work this morning....lol



Bad Bad duckie


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> So, um, Darcy, what did I miss when I couldn't sit up to chat anymore?



Not much sweetie. . .we were talking Disney.  Which of course is always good. . .DD was getting ready to leave and so we were getting excited for her. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning Darcy, how are you this morning?



I am good. . .tired though, which is a good thing since I gotta work tonight and will need to sleep later.

Weather here. . .hmm its a bit overcast this morning, but still supposed to be in the upper 60s. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Supposed to be 60 in NW Ohio, but it will be "cooler near the lake" which of course is me



Sounds like similar weather.

How have you been?


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hi, good morning and welcome to the new peeps! I'm sure you will find love and fun nhere on the singles thread!
I am feeling better today. Thanks for the well wishes. We all get down days. I think we are allowed - we are only human afterall 

*Group hug*

Dx


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Sounds like similar weather.
> 
> How have you been?



Yesterday was a very bad day, which explains drinking enough cappy to end up on the floor  

So far today the toddler spilled water in my bed and found my car keys and hit the panic button. So a much better day


----------



## Mrsduck101

So I drag myself to chat last night and no Leo and Cindy?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> So I drag myself to chat last night and no Leo and Cindy?



Jill, Cindy did show up for a bit.  But it was late and she didn't stay long. . .don't know where Leo was. . .lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Jill, Cindy did show up for a bit.  But it was late and she didn't stay long. . .don't know where Leo was. . .lol



Cindy I missed you!


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> So I drag myself to chat last night and no Leo and Cindy?



Hey! I was there.. briefly , but I was there. I had to check on some doggy applications

Sand... I think that's a big reason we're all on chats.  An escape from reality and a hope for a better, true connection with friends or more  

Jaded.. holy kamoly 2 weeks off? what for?  NICE school!

102 dal... why did you move to seatle?  I completely understand. Sometimes I thank GOD I'm still basically single... sometimes I hate it.  And I love the trip reports too.

Leo. G'morning  I'll hire you!

I'm glad to see some familiar faces on here from the past. Yeow the board is ZOOMING!

My banana isn't flashing anymore, angy. He's dancing. But now that I watch him.. he's still doing something very perverse that isn't appropriate to mention on this board!

Funny story about "holy kamoly"  We have a 75 lb puppy in our rescue .. a komondor.  One potential adopter was REALLy into it. They rent a house.  We explained all about the breed's special needs etc.  They couldn't wait.  We called the landlord. She said certainly, her tenants could have a dog.  We asked if there were breed restrictions.. she said not really.. how big is he? We said 75. She said oh... um... we said "but he's a puppy and will be about 120 or so"

She said "HOLY KAMOLY"

That's the last we heard from any of them.

This is now a phrase we use frequently in our rescue.

GOOD MORNING!


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Cindy I missed you!



I missed you too and the more I read about you and your rum the more I know we HAVE to meet. We are going to have a blast!


Leo... ps.. sorry I didn't call I wasn't feeling great last night. got on to do my 'dog stuff" and then just laid down.

I'm sorry


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone and Welcome to the Newbies.. Sorry I can't give a more friendly  I am still  and in fact staying home today.  I need to get read of this before I fly on April 30.  Don't want to wonder the WDW being  




acm563 said:


> Yay for everyone else that received their package from Sharon yesterday!!! and those that have received their ME mail....
> 
> 
> Just wanted to pop in and say Good Morning!!!  Hope everyone has a blessed day....
> 
> Teresa has sent me her via the internet and I feel like crap.
> 
> Is it May yet???????????????



I believe I licked the wrong cup  that's how I got  
But I think you got yours from Randy


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> So, um, Darcy, what did I miss when I couldn't sit up to chat anymore?




Tapping foot at the duck


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I believe I licked the wrong cup  that's how I got
> But I think you got yours from Randy



Guilty as charged...but had fun passing on the germs didn't we sweetie...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Tapping foot at the duck



Shawn, be nice. . .just cause you were late for work this morning. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

Hi all,

To the newcomers to the thread, it wasn't long ago that I was new.. still am in a lot of ways. This is a really fun and friendly group. No surprise there.. it's been great in a lot of ways. I've met two people from the boards and they're both wonderful!

Still  here too.. Let's hope we all shake this off soon. Staying home this morning, but I have to go in for a mtg later on. Should've taken the advice of the caregivers here and not rushed back so quickly.. pacing myself now.

Cheers all .


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Hi all,
> 
> To the newcomers to the thread, it wasn't long ago that I was new.. still am in a lot of ways. This is a really fun and friendly group. No surprise there.. it's been great in a lot of ways. I've met two people from the boards and they're both wonderful!
> 
> Still  here too.. Let's hope we all shake this off soon. Staying home this morning, but I have to go in for a mtg later on. Should've taken the advice of the caregivers here and not rushed back so quickly.. pacing myself now.
> 
> Cheers all .



Tom, I have you been licking someone else's cup to.   Yes we all need to get overcome our illness.


----------



## nurse.darcy

All you sick people need to get well soon.  Sending healing vibes out over the airways. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

I am going to take some of those healing vibes to see if it cheers me up  
Hope everyone feels better soon!

Group hug  

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> So I drag myself to chat last night and no Leo and Cindy?



Yeah...tell me about it! What's up with that???


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> All you sick people need to get well soon.  Sending healing vibes out over the airways. . .



Thanks Darcy, I need those healing vibes.   I think it's this stupid weather, it can't make up it's mind (HOT, COLD, HOT, COLD).


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo... ps.. sorry I didn't call I wasn't feeling great last night. got on to do my 'dog stuff" and then just laid down.
> 
> I'm sorry



Cindy honey...it's ok..I understand. 
What's important is that you're feeling better today.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!

   to all!



  that  you will get better soon 



    to all the newbies!


The weather here is   and 78 its a good day for the


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Cindy honey...it's ok..I understand.
> What's important is that you're feeling better today.



am not. Think I have a bit of the flu or I ate something bad... not sure which. But thanks.



Tom.... stop being a cup licker.


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> All you sick people need to get well soon.  Sending healing vibes out over the airways. . .



My  is going on its third week now..and still coughing...but getting better every day...sending  for the May  so that we can all   ....and of course to any not going in May also who are


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> am not. Think I have a bit of the flu or I ate something bad... not sure which. But thanks.



Hope you feel better...just holla if u need anything.


----------



## CinRell

aw thanks Leo


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> aw thanks Leo



YW Cindy.  

Ok...so whatever happened to the singles photo thread? And how come nobody has started a new one yet? It doesn't have to be a 'single's only' photo thread...it can be a 'Disney Fan Photo Thread'.


----------



## CinRell

I think I'd started that thread so I"m not gonna start a new one. LOL


----------



## NJGuy3

Any volunteers?? lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Guilty as charged...but had fun passing on the germs didn't we sweetie...


     
Passing the germs was the fun part but sorry babe the rest is not.... But at least my babys keeping me company today............


----------



## CinRell

I volunteer you leo.


Angy. *gag*

teehee I kid, I kid.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I volunteer you leo.



I second that


----------



## R.S.Winters

We could always just post pics of us here anyway... lol

*wanders off to find attractive pic of self for dashing young prince that may be looking at this thread...*

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

How'd I look? Lol 
















Dx


----------



## acm563

Ok..most of you ladies are "younguns" on here but here is a little something for those of us(females) 40 and over....some humor for your day...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1TVOXdNkFo


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I volunteer you leo.
> 
> 
> Angy. *gag*
> 
> teehee I kid, I kid.



heheh well ya know i posted that JUST for you and Tracy Cin


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Ok..most of you ladies are "younguns" on here but here is a little something for those of us(females) 40 and over....some humor for your day...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1TVOXdNkFo



I LOVE IT.....   Thanks Angy that sure cheered me up.


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> How'd I look? Lol
> 
> 
> Dx



Sorry Dan, no dashing young prince here for you but you are a sharp looking guy! Love the pics


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I LOVE IT.....   Thanks Angy that sure cheered me up.



Feel better soon T. I dont know if you have what I have but I ache all over and Randys "threats" of spankings arent helping


----------



## CoMickey

NJGuy3 said:


> How's the weather around the US today?
> Weather here is slightly cloudy, sun shoul dbe coming out and temperature going to 60degrees.



Weather report from Denver...Snow and more snow...UGH!  I really hope they are wrong!  It hasn't started yet but we are supposed to be in for a 'major' what ever 'major' means to weather forecasters, later tonight into tomorrow.  All that I ask is PLEASE don't delay Mr. CA's flight in tomorrow night... Glad to hear everyone else is having decent weather and I hope none of you get our storm once it graces us with it's presence.


----------



## acm563

CoMickey said:


> Weather report from Denver...Snow and more snow...UGH!  I really hope they are wrong!  It hasn't started yet but we are supposed to be in for a 'major' what ever 'major' means to weather forecasters, later tonight into tomorrow.  All that I ask is PLEASE don't delay Mr. CA's flight in tomorrow night... Glad to hear everyone else is having decent weather and I hope none of you get our storm once it graces us with it's presence.


 Heres hoping that if there are any flight delays they will wait until he is ready to go home Then you can keep him there longer....
YUK on more snow....I just dont know how yall can stand it..... I want sun and more sun...and 60 degree for low overnight temps...( I can wish cant I) I'm moving to the Bahamas


----------



## acm563

For ALL who are feeling "puny" or even a little blah...
This one is for YOU!
http://www.lindwa.com/Train.htm


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Feel better soon T. I dont know if you have what I have but I ache all over and Randys "threats" of spankings arent helping



I too ache all over.   I pray you get better soon to Angy.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I volunteer you leo.



Ok...the new photo thread has begun...thanks to me.


----------



## kkmauch

Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!


----------



## CinRell

I posted mine.


----------



## ttester9612

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!



 KK to this tread to...we are all one big happy family.   that likes to quarrel some times.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning!  And yes, it's still morning here on the Left Coast.  

CinRell, I moved to Seattle for a job that I no longer have.  I'd jump at the chance to meet some of you in Orlando May 10-14, but I have some good hits over at the State, and I don't want a potential absence to screw it up.

CoasterAddict, I know all about the snow up at Snoqualmie Pass, which is about 40 miles up I-90 from where I live.  I went up there in February, and have some pictures of the snow 12 feet deep towering over my car  I've never seen that much snow in one place before in my life.

Weather: Right now THE SUN IS OUT!  Sunbreaks and showers today, but it's going to be 70 and partly cloudy on Saturday!  Yay!


----------



## R.S.Winters

I just posted mine


----------



## sand2270

Good morning I feel welcome already.  I will probably be a bit absent today since we are in the middle of budget planning (yuck).  But I will try to keep up  

As far as the weather report...it is overcast in Tucson.  Still in the 60-70 range though.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Good morning I feel welcome already.  I will probably be a bit absent today since we are in the middle of budget planning (yuck).  But I will try to keep up
> 
> As far as the weather report...it is overcast in Tucson.  Still in the 60-70 range though.


HI Amy...and yay on warm weather even if it is overcast


----------



## sand2270

It will soon be in the 100's and the only reason I will leave my house is to get in my air-conditioned car to drive to an air-conditioned building or the pool.


----------



## acm563

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!



 and what time are you going to be at Pop in May???


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> It will soon be in the 100's and the only reason I will leave my house is to get in my air-conditioned car to drive to an air-conditioned building or the pool.



I love HOT weather...lol.....send some of it Eastward to VA Our weather has been weird the last few years


----------



## sand2270

CoMickey said:


> Weather report from Denver...Snow and more snow...UGH!  I really hope they are wrong!  It hasn't started yet but we are supposed to be in for a 'major' what ever 'major' means to weather forecasters, later tonight into tomorrow.  All that I ask is PLEASE don't delay Mr. CA's flight in tomorrow night... Glad to hear everyone else is having decent weather and I hope none of you get our storm once it graces us with it's presence.



I fell your pain.  Many of my DBF's visits have been derailed because of the Denver weather.  I am crossing my fingers for you.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Anyone else think I need a new sig pic?
Hmm...

*wanders off for a shower and to consider changing pic...* lol

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Anyone else think I need a new sig pic?
> Hmm...
> 
> *wanders off for a shower and to consider changing pic...* lol
> 
> Dx



I personally like your signature pic Dan....I have a feeling it captures your love of life as well as your mischievousness.... but then again I like Stitch too....lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

acm563 said:


> I personally like your signature pic Dan....I have a feeling it captures your love of life as well as your mischievousness.... but then again I like Stitch too....lol



Lol well thank you  
It shall stay then!  

D


----------



## tawasdave

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!




     Jump right in..its a fun group...one bites, but other than that...


----------



## R.S.Winters

who is the one that bites?
lol

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> who is the one that bites?
> lol
> 
> Dx



mmmmmm....lol....Take your pick...Tracy(jaded) Carrie....heheh Cindy Lou Who bites when she is in a mood....lol


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Heres hoping that if there are any flight delays they will wait until he is ready to go home Then you can keep him there longer....
> YUK on more snow....I just dont know how yall can stand it..... I want sun and more sun...and 60 degree for low overnight temps...( I can wish cant I) I'm moving to the Bahamas



Thanks!  He is taking a very late flight out of LA and won't land in DEN until around midnight tomorrow night.  The winter storm warning expires at 6pm so I am hopeful that he will get in but probably not on schedule since the airlines maybe dealing with delays from the day.  BUT you are correct...it could snow all it wants to once he is here, doesn't look likely though temps are supposed to be in the high 60's over the weekend! Would love to have him stay longer though!  

The ONLY thing that gets me through those airport good-byes  is knowing that one of us has another airline ticket in hand and having a new ticker!  I will be in LA two weeks after his visit here...YAY!   BTW - I am not sure where you are in VA but I will be flying to Bethesda next Sunday for four days for training.  And then flying from DCA to LAX after training.  

Believe me I am looking seriously at moving to a warmer climate!  I just applied for a position with our sister company, Travelocity in LA!  But if that doesn't pan out I can still take my current job anywhere soooo...who knows where I'll be after my apt. lease is up in Sept.  Now why didn't I only commit to a 6 mo lease instead of a 12 mo lease after I sold my house last Sept.  Oh well!


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> I fell your pain.  Many of my DBF's visits have been derailed because of the Denver weather.  I am crossing my fingers for you.



Thanks, from the most recent weather updates I need all of the fingers, toes and whatever else you can cross!  I am really hoping that the weather people are wrong about this storm because they often are but once in awhile they are right on.  It does take a lot of snow to shut down DIA but it's just the delays that are worrying me since he is taking the last flight out of LA tomorrow night.  

I would take your warm weather any day!  But I do know people that live in PHX and they dread the summer months just like we dread the winter months. I did experience a bit of that heat last Aug. when I was helping to move my DD into her dorm...whew...I was way overheated!


----------



## acm563

CoMickey said:


> Thanks!  He is taking a very late flight out of LA and won't land in DEN until around midnight tomorrow night.  The winter storm warning expires at 6pm so I am hopeful that he will get in but probably not on schedule since the airlines maybe dealing with delays from the day.  BUT you are correct...it could snow all it wants to once he is here, doesn't look likely though temps are supposed to be in the high 60's over the weekend! Would love to have him stay longer though!
> 
> The ONLY thing that gets me through those airport good-byes  is knowing that one of us has another airline ticket in hand and having a new ticker!  I will be in LA two weeks after his visit here...YAY!   BTW - I am not sure where you are in VA but I will be flying to Bethesda next Sunday for four days for training.  And then flying from DCA to LAX after training.
> 
> Believe me I am looking seriously at moving to a warmer climate!  I just applied for a position with our sister company, Travelocity in LA!  But if that doesn't pan out I can still take my current job anywhere soooo...who knows where I'll be after my apt. lease is up in Sept.  Now why didn't I only commit to a 6 mo lease instead of a 12 mo lease after I sold my house last Sept.  Oh well!



Well, here's hoping it all works out for you  I too am fortunate enough to have a job I can do anywhere but issues with moving elsewhere for now due to family promises made. Thank God that I can go when I want and where I want 99% of the time so vacations are no problem unless I am in the middle of traveling for work which happens quite frequently here lately....
(and btw...absence makes the heart grow fonder I am finding out....)


----------



## R.S.Winters

I am seriously considering warmer climes too...
When I return to the UK, I am considering moving to the south of France or something... This last Canadian winter has sent me to the brink of insanity ("you're not there already?!" I hear you cry! lol)
I can speak French (mostly lol), they speak English (mostly, lol)... No visa restictions being a European Citizen... Right on the Mediterannean... Sounds almost ideal...
Ok so I think I just sold it to myself haha...
When do I go?!

Ok so I'll shut up now and go eat lunch lol...

Dx


----------



## CinRell

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!



My apologies for ignoring your post before!  We must've posted at the same moment

WELCOME!    

Please post often.  So glad to have you here!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Did I miss some newbies too?! Oh well - hi all! Welcome... You will learn to ignore me, it's ok lol...

Dx


----------



## CoMickey

R.S.Winters said:


> I am seriously considering warmer climes too...
> When I return to the UK, I am considering moving to the south of France or something... This last Canadian winter has sent me to the brink of insanity ("you're not there already?!" I hear you cry! lol)
> I can speak French (mostly lol), they speak English (mostly, lol)... No visa restictions being a European Citizen... Right on the Mediterannean... Sounds almost ideal...
> Ok so I think I just sold it to myself haha...
> When do I go?!
> 
> Ok so I'll shut up now and go eat lunch lol...
> 
> Dx



Sounds wonderful!  And yes, why are you not there already!  

Ok, can you all tell that I am totally not into work today?  Tomorrow will even be worse!


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> Anyone else think I need a new sig pic?
> Hmm...
> 
> *wanders off for a shower and to consider changing pic...* lol
> 
> Dx



I don't think DIS will allow shower pictures, dan


----------



## R.S.Winters

very good lol.

Maybe I should go back and change the wording on that one lol.

 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> mmmmmm....lol....Take your pick...Tracy(jaded) Carrie....heheh Cindy Lou Who bites when she is in a mood....lol



I haven't bitten since the 1st grade  

True story.


I now "nom"


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I don't think DIS will allow shower pictures, dan



       Ok now there is proof that I am honestly not feeling well, I didnt even catch that one...hahahah


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I haven't bitten since the 1st grade
> 
> True story.
> 
> 
> I now "nom"



mmmm...cin....not much difference....maybe a little less painful but in the context of biting a human "nomming" makes me see zombie like images "nomming" away on their prey.....


----------



## R.S.Winters

what's a nom?
 
Dx


----------



## CoMickey

acm563 said:


> Well, here's hoping it all works out for you  I too am fortunate enough to have a job I can do anywhere but issues with moving elsewhere for now due to family promises made. Thank God that I can go when I want and where I want 99% of the time so vacations are no problem unless I am in the middle of traveling for work which happens quite frequently here lately....
> (and btw...absence makes the heart grow fonder I am finding out....)



Thanks and I too feel fortunate about my job. Glad you have flexiblity too it helps so much! I know absence does make the heart grow fonder but after 9 months of distance I'm really ready to at least live in the same time zone!  

BTW - I don't think I've congratulated you and Randy - you both deserve the happiness that you have found!  Congratulations! (Randy and I go way back to the ice ages of this thread and he was always there to offer kind words when I needed them!) 

Work, work I must work.


----------



## sand2270

[/QUOTE] would take your warm weather any day!  But I do know people that live in PHX and they dread the summer months just like we dread the winter months. I did experience a bit of that heat last Aug. when I was helping to move my DD into her dorm...whew...I was way overheated!  [/QUOTE]

It really is miserable in the summer. Every summer I think what am I doing here?  Than it starts to cool off a little and gets beautiful and I remember why.  

And of course every year people underestimate the heat and do dumb things like leave their kids and animals in closed cars.


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> what's a nom?
> 
> Dx




























and my favorite


----------



## NJGuy3

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!



Nice to meet you too. You'll have fun here and learn alot!


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> It really is miserable in the summer. Every summer I think what am I doing here?  Than it starts to cool off a little and gets beautiful and I remember why.
> 
> And of course every year people underestimate the heat and do dumb things like leave their kids and animals in closed cars.



You could always move to Denver! Wait what am I saying?   I am thinking of moving to warmer climates I cannot encourage anyone to move to the cold winters!  BUT then you do have a very good reason.   Mr. CA did accuse me of only wanting him for his weather...NOPE I would still want to be with him even if he lived in Siberia.   So glad I don't have to prove myself on that one!  

The summers are beautiful here though!  You should plan a visit.


----------



## sand2270

CoMickey said:


> You could always move to Denver! Wait what am I saying?   I am thinking of moving to warmer climates I cannot encourage anyone to move to the cold winters!  BUT then you do have a very good reason.   Mr. CA did accuse me of only wanting him for his weather...NOPE I would still want to be with him even if he lived in Siberia.   So glad I don't have to prove myself on that one!
> 
> The summers are beautiful here though!  You should plan a visit.



I actually wouldn't mind moving there, but due to all the custody stuff with my DD it's not an option right now unless she decides she wants to go.  It's fine, it's really best for us to stay in Tucson so she is with both me and her father.  Bummer for me though   I will hopefully be out for a visit this summer.


----------



## acm563

CoMickey said:


> Thanks and I too feel fortunate about my job. Glad you have flexiblity too it helps so much! I know absence does make the heart grow fonder but after 9 months of distance I'm really ready to at least live in the same time zone!
> 
> BTW - I don't think I've congratulated you and Randy - you both deserve the happiness that you have found!  Congratulations! (Randy and I go way back to the ice ages of this thread and he was always there to offer kind words when I needed them!)
> 
> Work, work I must work.



Thanks and it is difficult to work when you are waiting like a little girl waiting for Christmas Have a wonderful visit....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> and my favorite



lol...a picture is worth a thousand words Cin....these r good ones.....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Welcome new people. . .hope everyone is having a fine afternoon. . .well, unless you are on the left coast then it is still technically morning. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome new people. . .hope everyone is having a fine afternoon. . .well, unless you are on the left coast then it is still technically morning. . .


Hmmm..the opposite of left is right...so if you are on the right coast u r correct but if on the left coast not???????????????????   
Just wondering.....  and good morning or afternoon Ms Darcy


----------



## R.S.Winters

Does anyone here use livejournal?
I do, just wondered if any other fellow DISers do?

Dx


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> WOW! didnt think it would be up there until tomorrow. That is cool! and thanks for not spilling it for others... Still think Tracey will be last though because of borders  but its on the way!



Hey...good things come to those who wait!  So nobody spoil it for me!!!!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Welcome new people. . .hope everyone is having a fine afternoon. . .well, unless you are on the left coast then it is still technically morning. . .





acm563 said:


> Hmmm..the opposite of left is right...so if you are on the right coast u r correct but if on the left coast not???????????????????
> Just wondering.....  and good morning or afternoon Ms Darcy



am mentally drained from studying, but doesnt it also depend if she is facing North or South when making a statement like that?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOVE the NOM pics!!! LOL

Water aerobics was without incident today... except when the instructor told everyone to give a weight to anyone around them who didn't have one. (I didn't have one) and this woman looked me in the eye, and turned around and set her weight on the edge of the pool. I was like "No she didn't!" But, yes, she did. LOL

Someday those old ladies will love me...lol someday!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay you people are teasing me. . .lol

I gotta get some sleep cause I work tonight. . .well not really work.  I have my preceptee tonight so I am really just going to sit around and do nothing. . .lol


----------



## connorsmom911

Mrsduck101 said:


> Trying to find words to describe ex....nope family board, nothing that I can say here



Shmuck!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

R.S.Winters said:


> Hi. Yea sorry guys
> Actually if I'm honest I have been a bit down the last few days
> Kinda missing home a bit, and all my family and friends (despite the fact they drive me insane!).
> I have been worrying about my imminent relocation to Montreal too. I have come to accept that things probably won't work out with Mr X, but we are stil very close friends. That will not change. Ho hum, such is life I guess.
> I wait for Mr Right once again...
> 
> Anyway, Sunday we went to Toronto Zoo. Was kinda nice. Saw the animals and the wild life (including the people haha - honestly, some people really need to learn some restraint!)
> I worked Sunday evening, and this evening - was my last shift ever there!! So that was kind of sad too.
> 
> Onwards and upwards I guess!
> 
> Here's looking at the next chapter of my life (albeit in a French speaking city with no money or no job....  )
> 
> Dx



Hey you...just wanted to say  Don't worry...everything in it's own good time.  And who knows, maybe your real prince charming is just sitting there in Montreal wondering if he will ever find his prince charming.  And if all else fails, Montreal is only a 6 hour drive from T.O.  It's hard to be cheery somtimes, I know.  But tomorrow is a new day, with no mistakes in it...yet!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> am mentally drained from studying, but doesnt it also depend if she is facing North or South when making a statement like that?


hhmmm EXCELLENT point....so I guess that makes us all correct and incorrect unless of course you live in Fl which makes us to the RIGHT...lol....correct...heheheh


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOVE the NOM pics!!! LOL
> 
> Water aerobics was without incident today... except when the instructor told everyone to give a weight to anyone around them who didn't have one. (I didn't have one) and this woman looked me in the eye, and turned around and set her weight on the edge of the pool. I was like "No she didn't!" But, yes, she did. LOL
> 
> Someday those old ladies will love me...lol someday!


They r just jealous Tracy cause you are a cutie and a youngun


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> am mentally drained from studying, but doesnt it also depend if she is facing North or South when making a statement like that?



It's like if you're looking at a map

YAY for the catching onto right and left coast AND the nom.


Lessee.. what other cindy-ism will we bring to the boards? LOL!
I hear something I like and it sticks.

Now I shall imprint them into your brains and by the time *I* can come to a dismeet, we'll have our own little language


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey...good things come to those who wait!  So nobody spoil it for me!!!!



Hey Randy received his yesterday and he is about as far North as you can go without going over the border so yours should arrive soon!!!!!


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOVE the NOM pics!!! LOL
> 
> Water aerobics was without incident today... except when the instructor told everyone to give a weight to anyone around them who didn't have one. (I didn't have one) and this woman looked me in the eye, and turned around and set her weight on the edge of the pool. I was like "No she didn't!" But, yes, she did. LOL
> 
> Someday those old ladies will love me...lol someday!



You should've burst into tears. Like big loud phlegmy snotty tears. And yelled "nobody likes me even my mom left me in a garbage bin when I was a baby"

then got out.. ran from the pool area (tripping on the way out)


Bet they'd  be nicer to you after that.

Or so frightened they'd be sickly sweet.


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> I missed you too and the more I read about you and your rum the more I know we HAVE to meet. We are going to have a blast!


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOVE the NOM pics!!! LOL
> 
> Water aerobics was without incident today... except when the instructor told everyone to give a weight to anyone around them who didn't have one. (I didn't have one) and this woman looked me in the eye, and turned around and set her weight on the edge of the pool. I was like "No she didn't!" But, yes, she did. LOL
> 
> Someday those old ladies will love me...lol someday!



Hey Jade,  A friend talk me into going to a water aerobics with her tomorrow.  I thought about you, and decided I should give it a try.  If I'm not feeling better by tomorrow I will probably just watch and see if I like it.


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone and Welcome to the Newbies.. Sorry I can't give a more friendly  I am still  and in fact staying home today.  I need to get read of this before I fly on April 30.  Don't want to wonder the WDW being
> 
> 
> I believe I licked the wrong cup  that's how I got
> But I think you got yours from Randy




Feel better soon Teresa!


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Tapping foot at the duck


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Hey Jade,  A friend talk me into going to a water aerobics with her tomorrow.  I thought about you, and decided I should give it a try.  If I'm not feeling better by tomorrow I will probably just watch and see if I like it.



Oh Teresa! How cool!  It is fun!!!

And Cin, I would love to make a scene like that but with my luck, my big old klutzy butt would fall down while trying to run away...LOL


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Feel better soon Teresa!



Some what duckie..mostly a headache now.  That's what I get for licking cups..    Thanks for asking.


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Teresa! How cool!  It is fun!!!
> 
> And Cin, I would love to make a scene like that but with my luck, my big old klutzy butt would fall down while trying to run away...LOL



That's part of the plan!


----------



## Mrsduck101

acm563 said:


> Ok..most of you ladies are "younguns" on here but here is a little something for those of us(females) 40 and over....some humor for your day...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1TVOXdNkFo


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> That's part of the plan!



LOL no thanks.. I'm too big to fall down without majorly injuring myself!! LOL


----------



## Mrsduck101

kkmauch said:


> Hey single Dis fans! First post on this new thread (new to me at least)!
> I am 26, female, live in MN. I am a HUGE Disney fan (see signature) and am excited to meet you all!




 

I'm duckie (Jill) 32 from Ohio, divorced with 3 kids, and in  with someone from this thread


----------



## CinRell

WHY has this song been eating my brain today? Seriously .. time to time THIS song enters my head and lives there for WEEKS. 

Movin right along.. dubby dum dubby dum dubby dum

http://youtube.com/watch?v=6w316aA8ed8

I have a tape of me when I as like.. 4.. singing this song.LOL


----------



## ttester9612

With all these young 20 something girls joining the thread, do I have to start pimping my son, Jason again...


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey...good things come to those who wait!  So nobody spoil it for me!!!!



Tracey  

Margaritas!


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Shmuck!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> WHY has this song been eating my brain today? Seriously .. time to time THIS song enters my head and lives there for WEEKS.
> 
> Movin right along.. dubby dum dubby dum dubby dum
> 
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=6w316aA8ed8
> 
> I have a tape of me when I as like.. 4.. singing this song.LOL




Love love love that song!


----------



## sand2270

Mrsduck101 said:


> Love love love that song!



Is that the Muppet Movie song?  I love that song.  Added The Muppet Movie to my Blockbuster list after my daughter asked me what a muppet was when we drove to Phoenix for a Jim Henson exhibit.

Had to do the same thing with Flintstone DVD's when she asked me who the characters on the vitamins are.


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Is that the Muppet Movie song?  I love that song.  Added The Muppet Movie to my Blockbuster list after my daughter asked me what a muppet was when we drove to Phoenix for a Jim Henson exhibit.
> 
> Had to do the same thing with Flintstone DVD's when she asked me who the characters on the vitamins are.



If I would have clicked on the link I would have seen Muppet Movie right there on the screen...doh.  nevermind.


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> Is that the Muppet Movie song?  I love that song.  Added The Muppet Movie to my Blockbuster list after my daughter asked me what a muppet was when we drove to Phoenix for a Jim Henson exhibit.
> 
> Had to do the same thing with Flintstone DVD's when she asked me who the characters on the vitamins are.



 

Heartbreaking!  At least she has a good mommy who gives her a proper education on such matters  

please tell her what a fraggle and smurf are as well. Thank you


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> Heartbreaking!  At least she has a good mommy who gives her a proper education on such matters
> 
> please tell her what a fraggle and smurf are as well. Thank you



Sigh, we didn't have HBO when I was a kid...so I don't even really know what a fraggle is.  She has tried to steal my smurf collection (yes I still have them).


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Heartbreaking!  At least she has a good mommy who gives her a proper education on such matters
> 
> please tell her what a fraggle and smurf are as well. Thank you


lol...and dont forget the snorks...heheheeh

Genesis texted me last night amazed that someone he works with didnt know what an Atari was...heheeh They were only 19.... Hes starting to feel his age now I think which serves him right for all the wise cracks about my age being back before carbon dating


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> lol...and dont forget the snorks...heheheeh
> 
> Genesis texted me last night amazed that someone he works with didnt know what an Atari was...heheeh They were only 19.... Hes starting to feel his age now I think which serves him right for all the wise cracks about my age being back before carbon dating




one of my best friends who is maybe 4 or 5 years younger than me didn't know what a 45 was.  My other friend, who is the same age as me, were like you have to be kidding!!


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> one of my best friends who is maybe 4 or 5 years younger than me didn't know what a 45 was.  My other friend, who is the same age as me, were like you have to be kidding!!



lol...I wont embarrass myself by mentioning 8 tracks then


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> lol...I wont embarrass myself by mentioning 8 tracks then



no embarrassment, my parents had 8 tracks.  I recall dancing in the living room to The Beach Boys and Elton John.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> no embarrassment, my parents had 8 tracks.  I recall dancing in the living room to The Beach Boys and Elton John.


        
ok I will shut up now.....aaaagggghhhhh...heheh U just really made me feel old...heheheh but then again my DS will be 26 in September so dang it I am old....lol...Oh well.....I used to say I could look in the mirror and say "well you really dont look too bad for being 40" then I woke up a few months ago and realized I was lying to myself about my age


----------



## CinRell

OH NO you don't know what a fraggle is?? (!!!!!

I lovvvvvvvvvvved snorks!

Snork along with the snorks!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol...I wont embarrass myself by mentioning 8 tracks then




How about 33's and 78's....lol...now I am dating myself...lol


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> How about 33's and 78's....lol...now I am dating myself...lol



Ok Randy you are so not that much older than I am....I know there were larger "records" but dont remember what they were called...lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> Heartbreaking!  At least she has a good mommy who gives her a proper education on such matters
> 
> please tell her what a fraggle and smurf are as well. Thank you



Great, now I've got the Fraggle Rock song stuck in my head!   I liked the Doozers on that show, they were so cute.  My sister still has an Uncle Traveling Matt doll on the shelf in her bedroom.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi everyone


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> ok I will shut up now.....aaaagggghhhhh...heheh U just really made me feel old...heheheh but then again my DS will be 26 in September so dang it I am old....lol...Oh well.....I used to say I could look in the mirror and say "well you really dont look too bad for being 40" then I woke up a few months ago and realized I was lying to myself about my age




Aww I wasn't trying to make you feel old.  40 isn't btw, I am 3 years from there myself.  

Some perspective, my DBF is 48 but doesn't look it or act it, very young at heart.  Yet I have dated guys my age who if I was comparing side by side would have thought they were my DBF's age.  You are only as old as you feel.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

"Down at Fraggle Rock!"


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Aww I wasn't trying to make you feel old.  40 isn't btw, I am 3 years from there myself.
> 
> Some perspective, my DBF is 48 but doesn't look it or act it, very young at heart.  Yet I have dated guys my age who if I was comparing side by side would have thought they were my DBF's age.  You are only as old as you feel.


heheh actually I am 44 and will be 45 by the time I go in May.....and wow on older BFlol


And you are 37?????????????????????? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

OMG 8 tracks and 45 I do remember those days. Those where the GOOD TIMES!!  Jason found my old record player and asked me what that was. Instead of telling he I showed him because the player still works. So I put on an old Beatles album.  Jason thought that was the greatest thing.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Ok Randy you are so not that much older than I am....I know there were larger "records" but dont remember what they were called...lol



I remember having those big records with Disney stories.  The record had the story on it and the music and it came with a book that you red along with them.  I wish I still had those.


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Hi everyone



Hi Shawn...sleep much last night??????????????????


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> heheh actually I am 44 and will be 45 by the time I go in May.....and wow on older BFlol
> 
> 
> And you are 37?????????????????????? NO WAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Yeah I know.  Don't know what it is with me and older guys.  My ex-husband was 9 years older than me.  But seriously with my DBF you would never know.  He looks very young.  I laughed at him when he told me his age and thought he was kidding.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Yeah I know.  Don't know what it is with me and older guys.  My ex-husband was 9 years older than me.  But seriously with my DBF you would never know.  He looks very young.  I laughed at him when he told me his age and thought he was kidding.



I thought u were in ur 20s....lol...I went back and edited to add the are u 37 part!!! WOW


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


> Hi everyone


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I thought u were in ur 20s....lol...I went back and edited to add the are u 37 part!!! WOW



Hmm good thing my DBF doesn't look his age.  If I look 20 and he looked 48 I think we would get some strange stares.  "Why is that man kissing his daughter like that?"  LOL


----------



## R.S.Winters

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey you...just wanted to say  Don't worry...everything in it's own good time.  And who knows, maybe your real prince charming is just sitting there in Montreal wondering if he will ever find his prince charming.  And if all else fails, Montreal is only a 6 hour drive from T.O.  It's hard to be cheery somtimes, I know.  But tomorrow is a new day, with no mistakes in it...yet!



Thanks  

Dx


----------



## CoasterAddict

CoMickey said:


> (Randy and I go way back to the ice ages of this thread and he was always there to offer kind words when I needed them!)


Interesting choice of words...*I* remember the early days as being fairly warm and spicy. So warm, in fact, that a hose was sometimes needed to cool them off...


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Hi Shawn...sleep much last night??????????????????




Um nope...


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> Interesting choice of words...*I* remember the early days as being fairly warm and spicy. So warm, in fact, that a hose was sometimes needed to cool them off...



   I think a hose has been needed to cool Randy and many people off


----------



## CoMickey

sand2270 said:


> Aww I wasn't trying to make you feel old.  40 isn't btw, I am 3 years from there myself.
> 
> Some perspective, my DBF is 48 but doesn't look it or act it, very young at heart.  Yet I have dated guys my age who if I was comparing side by side would have thought they were my DBF's age.  You are only as old as you feel.



Well...I'll join in on the age topic.  I am actually 'robbing' the cradle  I am 46  and my DBF aka Mr. CA is 41.  But I really don't feel like I am anywhere near 46! 

BTW - It is now raining (pouring) and thundering.  I love thunder storms but I am afraid this one will bring snow later tonight.


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Interesting choice of words...*I* remember the early days as being fairly warm and spicy. So warm, in fact, that a hose was sometimes needed to cool them off...




   You are correct!  Poor choice of words.


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Well...I'll join in on the age topic.  I am actually 'robbing' the cradle  I am 46  and my DBF aka Mr. CA is 41.  But I really don't feel like I am anywhere near 46!
> 
> BTW - It is now raining (pouring) and thundering.  I love thunder storms but I am afraid this one will bring snow later tonight.



You dont LOOK it either Vicki!


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> You dont LOOK it either Vicki!



Awe you are too sweet!   (Now what is your address so I can send you that...err...bribe money I owe you?)


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Awe you are too sweet!   (Now what is your address so I can send you that...err...bribe money I owe you?)



sorry to say, no need for bribe money on that one... remember I met you around the time you met Mr CA and knows you are young looking.


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> sorry to say, no need for bribe money on that one... remember I met you around the time you met Mr CA and knows you are young looking.



It was great meeting you!  Wish I could have introduced you to Mr. CA at that time but I didn't even know where it would lead at that point.  Wow...memories!  

Are you going to be at WDW again this 4th of July?  We might be to celebrate our '1 year Anniversary'.   We're going to talk about it more seriously this weekend.  Trying to decide if we dare go again without the kids or if we should just break down and take them although we would like the time alone.


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Um nope...


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


>


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> It was great meeting you!  Wish I could have introduced you to Mr. CA at that time but I didn't even know where it would lead at that point.  Wow...memories!
> 
> Are you going to be at WDW again this 4th of July?  We might be to celebrate our '1 year Anniversary'.   We're going to talk about it more seriously this weekend.  Trying to decide if we dare go again without the kids or if we should just break down and take them although we would like the time alone.




I dont know yet what my plans are going to be yet. My classmates and I should have our NCLEX done by then, but hoping to do an overnight with them sometime in July. All I know is I WILL NOT go into the MK for 4th July Fireworks! NEVER again... was packed and people where saying not nice things and were really channelling their inner dwarf (Grumpy)


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> I dont know yet what my plans are going to be yet. My classmates and I should have our NCLEX done by then, but hoping to do an overnight with them sometime in July. All I know is I WILL NOT go into the MK for 4th July Fireworks! NEVER again... was packed and people where saying not nice things and were really channelling their inner dwarf (Grumpy)



LOL!  We didn't make it to MK for the fireworks instead we 'ran' into MGM for their fireworks and then 'ran' over to Epcot.  We had eaten at Boma's, my favorite place to eat, and we really cut it close on getting into any park to see fireworks. 
Note to self: Do not go to MK to watch 4th of July firework or will find out how many 'Grumpy's' there really are!


----------



## sand2270

off topic but I have to post it.  I am home now and have Family Guy on.  The family dog, Brian, is in LA trying to make it big and ends up washing Michael Eisner's car.  Eisner pulls out a set of mouse ears that say Brian and says "see you at Disneyland...bring money".  HAHA

Speaking of Eisner, if you want a good read about his reign I recommend Disney Wars.  I finished it about a month ago, couldn't put it down.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## acm563

Just thought I would pop in and say Good morning  Still feeling  but have too much to do to worry about it today so I guess I shall "fake it"  
I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Good morning everyone!


----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


> Good morning everyone!






and ahem...Jill...I must add that you are absolutely stunning!!!!! Thanks for letting Shawn post your pic!!!!


----------



## R.S.Winters

Morning all! 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

GOOD MORNING MY FRIENDS!    

My office is freeeezing today!  But it's beautifully sunny out.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you awesomely wonderful Disney peeps!

It is sunny but chilly today, and I am about to go get my leg worked out by Snow Whites evil twin. Wish me luck!


----------



## NJGuy3

It was foggy here this morning, but it's clearing up and looking like a sunny day.


----------



## CinRell

That's smog, honey. You live near the height of polution.

Cleveland's better  

LOL jaded.. snow whites evil twin eh??


Someone on the budget board.. well a few someone's are making me angry. Dog rescue thread. Ugh.


HOWEVER someone ELSE on the budget board has made me VERY happy!  I post a lot on the "trade" thread and yesterday got my BEAUTIFUL champagne disney glass set yesterday!


----------



## tawasdave

Gut Morgan all....sunny here...but chilly..36 degrees...

Hey sweetie...hope your feeling better real soon...want me to come over with some chicken soup and some massage oil?


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

I am work today completely alone   - my mom has all 3 kids today
(Its nice to have a break once in  a while)

It is 79 and sunny right now here


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Gut Morgan all....sunny here...but chilly..36 degrees...
> 
> Hey sweetie...hope your feeling better real soon...want me to come over with some chicken soup and some massage oil?



Only if I can have your undivided attention............ Not in a sharing mood when I am so if you are coming to rescue me no rescuing others at the same time
     
and GM to you too babe


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> I am work today completely alone   - my mom has all 3 kids today
> (Its nice to have a break once in  a while)
> 
> It is 79 and sunny right now here



Good morning Charlene Yay on nice weather and sunshine and a childfree day Think of all youc an accomplish


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .just got home from work a little bit ago and decided to catch up. . .not much on the board here last night. . .

Hope everyone has an absolutely stupendous day. . .


----------



## sand2270

morning all.  It was great getting to chat with some of you last night.  I will be MIA most of the day...need to focus, but wanted to pop in and say hi.


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Amy and Darcy


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning!

I finally got 10 posts, so I was able to get some pics up in the photo thread, much to CinRell's enjoyment 

Weather's going to be pretty nice here today.  55 and partly cloudy.


----------



## connorsmom911

sand2270 said:


> Speaking of Eisner, if you want a good read about his reign I recommend Disney Wars.  I finished it about a month ago, couldn't put it down.



Read that one and I know what you mean...couldn't put it down either!!  Boy, Eisner missed the boat on a lot of stuff when he was in charge of ABC...look at the CSI franchise now!?!?!  And he almost caused them to lose out on the "Lost" phenom too!!!  What a....ah, family board....


----------



## sand2270

connorsmom911 said:


> Read that one and I know what you mean...couldn't put it down either!!  Boy, Eisner missed the boat on a lot of stuff when he was in charge of ABC...look at the CSI franchise now!?!?!  And he almost caused them to lose out on the "Lost" phenom too!!!  What a....ah, family board....




No kidding.  Lost is my favorite show.  It was stunning reading how he tried to pass over all these projects that I love.


----------



## sand2270

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I finally got 10 posts, so I was able to get some pics up in the photo thread, much to CinRell's enjoyment
> 
> Weather's going to be pretty nice here today.  55 and partly cloudy.



Hey you mentioned Red Hook last night and I kept thinking why is that so familar.  It's because I visited the brewery in WA and have a hat from there.  Good beer.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay all, I gotta take a nap. . .talk to you good folks here tomorrow. . .

Hugs and Disney wishes. . .with a little bit of Pixie Dust thrown in. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

Morning all!  Ooops, guess I missed that...gosh we've been busy here at work....good afternoon!!

Well, I don't know why my pics didn't post right, but apparently you can click on the links and still see me and the boys.

Jill, you are one cute woman, but I think you meant to say "me and my other sweetie"...isn't Shawn the "sweetie"? lol 

And now everyone can see Shawn's sexy legs!!! 

We sure have some cuties and hotties on this thread!!

Char, I'll try to e-mail you this afternoon.  Trying to get to changing my flight and adding that night!!!  Woohoo 

Bought a new camera last night...thanks Mason and Sha for your input and suggestions, but I realized that right now in my life I am not a DSLR girl afterall.  Went with the Canon S5-IS, a bit of a step up from a "point and shoot".  So now it's just getting a chance to play with it and make sure it's the perfect fit, but I'm pretty sure I'm gonna like it.  Can't wait to try it out in May!!!!  Gonna get some really good shots of the "margaritas"!!!


----------



## CinRell

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> I finally got 10 posts, so I was able to get some pics up in the photo thread, much to CinRell's enjoyment
> 
> Weather's going to be pretty nice here today.  55 and partly cloudy.



Much to my enjoyment?
I'd enjoy it more if you were doing this :  

In your pics!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Much to my enjoyment?
> I'd enjoy it more if you were doing this :
> 
> In your pics!




hmmm...idk...Cin...last time you and I talked the bananas were flashing you ..so u r saying u want him to flash u?????????????


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good afternoon all! The mailman finally brought my ME paperwork! Yay!! It feels so much more real now that I am going to get to Disney in just over a month.  

And yes Cin, she looks and talks like Snow White, but is a complete sadist!!! The woman gets off on my pain..


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good afternoon all! The mailman finally brought my ME paperwork! Yay!! It feels so much more real now that I am going to get to Disney in just over a month.
> 
> And yes Cin, she looks and talks like Snow White, but is a complete sadist!!! The woman gets off on my pain..



hhhaaa..she must have an evil male twin with the initials RF as my boss enjoys seeing if he can inflict pain..normally I just ignore him knowing he doesnt sign my paychecks but then there are days I just want to strangle him....


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good afternoon all! The mailman finally brought my ME paperwork! Yay!! It feels so much more real now that I am going to get to Disney in just over a month.
> 
> And yes Cin, she looks and talks like Snow White, but is a complete sadist!!! The woman gets off on my pain..



Yay Tracy. . .


----------



## acm563

Since I have been sick I havent felt like walking out to the mailbox but after reading that T had gotten her itinerary papers I had to take the trek down the driveway cause I needed a pick me up this evening...YAY!!! There was my blue envelope!!! I will be so happy when May gets here...need a hug from my prince...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Since I have been sick I havent felt like walking out to the mailbox but after reading that T had gotten her itinerary papers I had to take the trek down the driveway cause I needed a pick me up this evening...YAY!!! There was my blue envelope!!! I will be so happy when May gets here...need a hug from my prince...



  Glad to here you received yours to.  And I pray you will be feeling better real soon.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Glad to here you received yours to.  And I pray you will be feeling better real soon.


Thanks T, and I have to work my other job Sat so I better be feeling better very quickly... (((HUGS)))


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Thanks T, and I have to work my other job Sat so I better be feeling better very quickly... (((HUGS)))



Hope you are feeling better.  Something is going around, I got my DD home a little while ago and she made a beeline for the bathroom.  Lost her cookies.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Hope you are feeling better.  Something is going around, I got my DD home a little while ago and she made a beeline for the bathroom.  Lost her cookies.



Thanks sweetie... Hope your DD's was just an upset tummy...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Thanks sweetie... Hope your DD's was just an upset tummy...



Thanks.  I wasn't much fun in chat tonight.  Stressful day at work...I hate budget planning.  My DD called me from school but I thought she was faking it, which she has done before, so felt bad I didn't leave immediately to get her (cause I was stressed about work...AHHH!!!).  Wasn't my normal cheerful, chatty self, maybe tomorrow night.


----------



## sand2270

Darn all you east coasters.  I got the munchkin to bed and I finally started perking up and you are probably all snoring away.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I finally get to access the internet at work and all you west coasters are sleeping. . .oh well. . .I was bored so thought I would post. . .


Hey May Peeps. . .only 34 more days. . .YAY. . .


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Thanks.  I wasn't much fun in chat tonight.  Stressful day at work...I hate budget planning.  My DD called me from school but I thought she was faking it, which she has done before, so felt bad I didn't leave immediately to get her (cause I was stressed about work...AHHH!!!).  Wasn't my normal cheerful, chatty self, maybe tomorrow night.


Thats Ok...and dont worry about not going to pick up your DD. As parents I think we have all did that at some point in time. Hang in there with work, we have been doing so much reconstructuring and work loads falling on the Regionals that we never had before so I can understand the stress of work.
(and if I get silent in chat its just because I have another conversation going on ...cant wait til May)


----------



## acm563

Good morning East Coasters and West Coasters


and YAY!!! We are almost down to the one month mark....can you believe it...... 

Hope everyone has a beautiful, blessed day!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning....

I'm feeling much better today and even at work.  Angy I pray you are feeling better.

  I have 19 days before my date with Mickey....I can hardly wait. 

                  

But of course, this trip won't include my new DisFriends.  That will happen in 32 days, then it will be  time and PARTY TIME!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

It is quiet around here today where is everyone


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> It is quiet around here today where is everyone


Good morning Charlene Everyone must be asleep this morning or YOU broke the board for a change instead of me


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all.. it is dark and dreary rainy day here... 

Hope all have a great day...


----------



## NJGuy3

Morning all. Sun's slowly breaking through here but supposed to be raining all weekend...go figure.

Tracy...rainy days are a great time to work on that kitchen! lol


----------



## CinRell

Rainy stormy start here.. LOUD thunder this morning (LOVE IT!)... was supposed to storm all day.  Blue skies now


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Rainy stormy start here.. LOUD thunder this morning (LOVE IT!)... was supposed to storm all day.  Blue skies now



Gotta luv loud thunder. I can think of something I'd enjoy doing during rainy/stormy days...


----------



## buena vista

G'day everyone!

The weather was so nice earlier today I walked to work this morning for the first time this year. Looks like the storms are heading my way for the weekend though, which is fine because I plan on hibernating in my condo for most of it anyway. Lots of studying to get done (need to learn music!) and post-vacation laundry and other chores that I haven't been able to get to since I've been back.

I hope everyone's recovering from the flu/cold/bronchitis/allergies and everything else we've been passing back and forth with one another!


----------



## Sha

I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks...


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks...



      
CONGRATS!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> The weather was so nice earlier today I walked to work this morning for the first time this year. Looks like the storms are heading my way for the weekend though, which is fine because I plan on hibernating in my condo for most of it anyway. Lots of studying to get done (need to learn music!) and post-vacation laundry and other chores that I haven't been able to get to since I've been back.
> 
> I hope everyone's recovering from the flu/cold/bronchitis/allergies and everything else we've been passing back and forth with one another!



Good afternoon Tom.... Enjoy your afternoon...Study   hard with a lil  thrown in while you are doing your  and when you are all done may you see a  and  skies. Here's   going out to all of us who are  
Thanks for all your thoughtful and always kind comments on the board  

(Ok sorry I am still not feeling well enough to be very witty...lol)


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Good afternoon Tom.... Enjoy your afternoon...Study   hard with a lil  thrown in while you are doing your  and when you are all done may you see a  and  skies. Here's   going out to all of us who are
> Thanks for all your thoughtful and always kind comments on the board
> 
> (Ok sorry I am still not feeling well enough to be very witty...lol)



 Angy!  Great job! I hope you  your  really soon with lots of   from your  and  from your Dis friends!!


----------



## sand2270

DD is still sick so I am working from home today...but trying to get some work done...and not lurk on the boards too much.

I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...

DD is watching Alvin and the Chipmunks.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Angy!  Great job! I hope you  your  really soon with lots of   from your  and  from your Dis friends!!



heheh Tom its   from my  that got me


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> DD is still sick so I am working from home today...but trying to get some work done...and not lurk on the boards too much.
> 
> I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...
> 
> DD is watching Alvin and the Chipmunks.



Well I am sending   to DD that she feels better soon...
hang in there with work...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well I am sending   to DD that she feels better soon...
> hang in there with work...



Thanks!  It's not that bad, I just need to vent sometimes


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks...



Wonderful news Sha!! Congratualations!!!  



sand2270 said:


> DD is still sick so I am working from home today...but trying to get some work done...and not lurk on the boards too much.
> 
> I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...
> 
> DD is watching Alvin and the Chipmunks.



Wish I could join you in your mantra on budget, but I just got some bad news on that myself.. less than 3 months left in the FY, and my department has to come up with an impossible target by June 30!!! 

I had a good vacation while it lasted...


----------



## sand2270

buena vista said:


> Wish I could join you in your mantra on budget, but I just got some bad news on that myself.. less than 3 months left in the FY, and my department has to come up with an impossible target by June 30!!!
> 
> I had a good vacation while it lasted...



I totally understand.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> heheh Tom its   from my  that got me



ah yes.. the sickness and its cure together, huh??


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all


----------



## buena vista

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all



Hi Shawn. I know you'll be ...ahem... busy.. when your May trip rolls around, but you _have _to get a picture of you eating an _actual _bag of popcorn while you're there for the photo thread!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Hi Shawn. I know you'll be ...ahem... busy.. when your May trip rolls around, but you _have _to get a picture of you eating an _actual _bag of popcorn while you're there for the photo thread!



EXCELLENT idea Tom and I agree....but we have to find just the right chair for him to be sitting back in like he is watching the drama unfold


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> DD is still sick so I am working from home today...but trying to get some work done...and not lurk on the boards too much.
> 
> I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...I don't hate budget...
> 
> DD is watching Alvin and the Chipmunks.



Sorry to hear you are  It appears what Angy accused me of the other day is true, I'm spreading my ness via the Internet     Seriously, I do pray you will feel better soon.  



libertybell7 said:


> Hi all



 Shawn, is the  yummy?


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Hi Shawn. I know you'll be ...ahem... busy.. when your May trip rolls around, but you _have _to get a picture of you eating an _actual _bag of popcorn while you're there for the photo thread!





acm563 said:


> EXCELLENT idea Tom and I agree....but we have to find just the right chair for him to be sitting back in like he is watching the drama unfold



Okay, listen up to those going with us in May. While in Disney the mission is to scout  out possible sitting areas, so we can take Shawn's picture eating


----------



## libertybell7

You guy's are too much


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> You guy's are too much




lol...nope...like I told you before you are the one that started this whole visual... I remember the day specifically....heheheheheh so it is your bad so you have to follow thru an dplay along now


----------



## libertybell7

ttester9612 said:


> Okay, listen up to those going with us in May. While in Disney the mission is to scout  out possible sitting areas, so we can take Shawn's picture eating




Fine...


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> G'day everyone!
> 
> The weather was so nice earlier today I walked to work this morning for the first time this year. Looks like the storms are heading my way for the weekend though, which is fine because I plan on hibernating in my condo for most of it anyway. Lots of studying to get done (need to learn music!) and post-vacation laundry and other chores that I haven't been able to get to since I've been back.
> 
> I hope everyone's recovering from the flu/cold/bronchitis/allergies and everything else we've been passing back and forth with one another!





acm563 said:


> Good afternoon Tom.... Enjoy your afternoon...Study   hard with a lil  thrown in while you are doing your  and when you are all done may you see a  and  skies. Here's   going out to all of us who are
> Thanks for all your thoughtful and always kind comments on the board
> 
> (Ok sorry I am still not feeling well enough to be very witty...lol)



I definitely recommend study music! or disney podcasts... and take 10-20 min breaks every 40-50 minutes. I cant wait until after boards to get rid of all of this stuff from school!  Oh.. those breaks are how I had time to work on the project for someone who asked me (dont remember who)


----------



## Sha

3 of my classmates didnt pass!!!!! I just found out. they will have to repeat. please think of them, as this is really a huge let down for all their hard work this year (and one for 2 years as she didnt bridge as an LPN). hard to celebrate now


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks...



Congrats Sha!


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Duckie


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Duckie



Hi Shawn


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> 3 of my classmates didnt pass!!!!! I just found out. they will have to repeat. please think of them, as this is really a huge let down for all their hard work this year (and one for 2 years as she didnt bridge as an LPN). hard to celebrate now



So sorry to hear about your classmates.  I will continue to pray for them.


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> 3 of my classmates didnt pass!!!!! I just found out. they will have to repeat. please think of them, as this is really a huge let down for all their hard work this year (and one for 2 years as she didnt bridge as an LPN). hard to celebrate now



I'm sorry Sha.. what a let down after such wonderful news for yourself and some of your other colleagues. Nurses are among the most empathetic people I know. No explanation necessary, just saying. 

Gripping hands.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Congrats Sha, I did a year of RN school about 10 years ago, and decided it was not for me.  It is quite an achievement to finish with a B average. wtg!  I feel bad for those who didn't pass, but I bet they will do much better next time!


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> I PASSED AND MAINTAINED MY "B" AVERAGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thanks to everyone for prayers and support and cheering and .... thanks...



Awesome Sha!!!!  Congrats on all your hard work!!


----------



## connorsmom911

acm563 said:


> heheh Tom its   from my  that got me




Ok, this was just too funny!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

buena vista said:


> Hi Shawn. I know you'll be ...ahem... busy.. when your May trip rolls around, but you _have _to get a picture of you eating an _actual _bag of popcorn while you're there for the photo thread!



FOR SURE!!!!  And don't forget his sexy legs in that pic!


----------



## libertybell7

connorsmom911 said:


> FOR SURE!!!!  And don't forget his sexy legs in that pic!


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, now that I'm all caught up....Good Morning!...oh, right, darn, missed it again. 

I'm working nights for the next two, so no chat for me, but I'll be here, and maybe Jill can channel me through g-mail chat (darn work computer ).

Looking forward to May...and I just added an extra day and a half!!!!    I'm in Friday till Tuesday night now!!! I am so stoked!!!  Can't wait to meet you all!!  And Sha, I'm still watching my mailbox everyday...last one I know, but it'll get here I'm sure!!

BV, wish we had your weather here...it was rainy and foggy and cool all day, and now they are calling for thunderstorms and maybe even a tornado tonight a little sw of me.  Yuck!  I want the warm, sunny skies of spring BAD!  Glad to hear you had a great trip to the "world"...sucks being back at home doesn't it?!?  Was jealous of your slide adventure at OKW too...my last trip there in Oct 06 was record cold temps for Orlando , so no swimming for us even though you'd think being a canuck I'd be used to those temps.  Well can't complain too much...that younger offspring in my siggie was the souvenir from that trip!

Hi Duckie!!  Margaritas in May baby!!  And you too Shawn!!

And  to all my other dis-peeps!!  Having a much better day today!!!


----------



## buena vista

connorsmom911 said:


> BV, wish we had your weather here...it was rainy and foggy and cool all day, and now they are calling for thunderstorms and maybe even a tornado tonight a little sw of me.  Yuck!  I want the warm, sunny skies of spring BAD!  Glad to hear you had a great trip to the "world"...sucks being back at home doesn't it?!?  Was jealous of your slide adventure at OKW too...my last trip there in Oct 06 was record cold temps for Orlando , so no swimming for us even though you'd think being a canuck I'd be used to those temps.  Well can't complain too much...that younger offspring in my siggie was the souvenir from that trip!



Thanks Tracey! It's getting raw here now as well, but it was nice while it lasted. WDW was great! Exactly what I needed and it was fun to share it in spirit with my new Dis friends, and with Lisa for one of the days we were both there! 

Won't be long before you'll be basking in the sun yourself!  Wish I could join you all!!


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> And Sha, I'm still watching my mailbox everyday...last one I know, but it'll get here I'm sure!!



Actually, you may not be the last one...


----------



## acm563

Only 4 more Fridays to get thru now ...and the 5th one we will be at WDW 
      
Are you excited yet, because I know I am...
I have to work 2nd job tomorrow so wont be around much so have fun and play nice~


----------



## ttester9612

I only have 2 more Saturdays   otherwise 18 day before my date with Mickey....
                  

and then 31 day before I'm back again meeting with all my lovely DisFriends. for a group 
and
PARTYING.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I only have 2 more Saturdays   otherwise 18 day before my date with Mickey....
> 
> 
> and then 31 day before I'm back again meeting with all my lovely DisFriends. for a group
> and
> PARTYING.



YAY Teresa, I know how excited you must be and I am counting the days with you, just make sure you leave WDW intact for the rest of us


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi All!

I just finished watching the Samantha Brown Special on Disney - and her favorite drink was the Orange Slushie From France (Guess she does have good taste  ) - I Can't wait for May - so I can try one of those


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just finished watching the Samantha Brown Special on Disney - and her favorite drink was the Orange Slushie From France (Guess she does have good taste  ) - I Can't wait for May - so I can try one of those



Awesome show wasnt it and you do realize the travel channel is doing a Disney lineup at 9pm every Friday night this month it looks like 
Thankfully Randy called me last night to remind me or I would have forgotten all about it... I loved the submarine ride at DLR....just made me want to go out there more


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I only have 2 more Saturdays   otherwise 18 day before my date with Mickey....
> 
> 
> and then 31 day before I'm back again meeting with all my lovely DisFriends. for a group
> and
> PARTYING.



Are we really down to 31. . .woo hoo.  . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Hi Duckie!!  Margaritas in May baby!!  And you too Shawn!!



 Margaritas!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Are we really down to 31. . .woo hoo.  . .



Yes we are, but for that trip it won't be the  dance.  We will call it the  dance.  I'm just not ready to count out 31's,  that might be an over kill for some.


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just finished watching the Samantha Brown Special on Disney - and her favorite drink was the Orange Slushie From France (Guess she does have good taste  ) - I Can't wait for May - so I can try one of those





acm563 said:


> Awesome show wasnt it and you do realize the travel channel is doing a Disney lineup at 9pm every Friday night this month it looks like
> Thankfully Randy called me last night to remind me or I would have forgotten all about it... I loved the submarine ride at DLR....just made me want to go out there more



I watched it last night, but was multitasking so did not really pay attention.  It's a good thing I recorded it.  Watched it again today.  OMG  Randy you better be wearing thick gloves on TOT because after what I just watched, I will be squeezing your hand.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I watched it last night, but was multitasking so did not really pay attention.  It's a good thing I recorded it.  Watched it again today.  OMG  Randy you better be wearing thick gloves on TOT because after what I just watched, I will be squeezing your hand.



lol..u r too funny Teresa ToT is such an easy ride !! If you think you can open it I will email you the video I took of it to give you an idea of how easy it truly is....  ToT is my FAVORITE ride with RRC running a close second...It is AWESOME!!! You are going to LOVE it We wont be able to keep you off of it once you do it...  I am still working on convincing Marie , she cried her eyes out on EE but everytime she watches my video of it her eyes get real bright and this huge smile comes over her face...I will desensitize her on all these rides yet!!!!


----------



## Timeless

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just finished watching the Samantha Brown Special on Disney - and her favorite drink was the Orange Slushie From France (Guess she does have good taste  ) - I Can't wait for May - so I can try one of those



You mean one of these??






But you gotta be careful....cus next thing you know its....


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> lol..u r too funny Teresa ToT is such an easy ride !! If you think you can open it I will email you the video I took of it to give you an idea of how easy it truly is....  ToT is my FAVORITE ride with RRC running a close second...It is AWESOME!!! You are going to LOVE it We wont be able to keep you off of it once you do it...  I am still working on convincing Marie , she cried her eyes out on EE but everytime she watches my video of it her eyes get real bright and this huge smile comes over her face...I will desensitize her on all these rides yet!!!!



If you say so   but I still want someone beside me so if i get  I can grab their hand and squeezzzeeeee.


----------



## acm563

Timeless said:


> You mean one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta be careful....cus next thing you know its....



lol....Sounds like a plan to me


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> If you say so   but I still want someone beside me so if i get  I can grab their hand and squeezzzeeeee.



Can hardly wait to see your expression in the photo


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Can hardly wait to see your expression in the photo



That's one photo I need to have..


----------



## disneyfanx3

Timeless said:


> You mean one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta be careful....cus next thing you know its....



Thats it!! Can't wait for May!!


----------



## Sha

Timeless said:


> You mean one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta be careful....cus next thing you know its....



prefers the lemon, but glad there is a choice... and isnt that the "smaller" tower???


----------



## Timeless

Sha said:


> prefers the lemon, but glad there is a choice... and isnt that the "smaller" tower???




Actually it is early stages of the large tower, I had a hard time focusing the camera when it was completed


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> prefers the lemon, but glad there is a choice... and isnt that the "smaller" tower???



lol...I heard that was just Jeff's tower


----------



## Sha

Timeless said:


> Actually it is early stages of the large tower, I had a hard time focusing the camera when it was completed



if this is the October one... YES... I talked to you the next day and you sounded bad! He had a rough night that time!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Timeless said:


> Actually it is early stages of the large tower, I had a hard time focusing the camera when it was completed



Wonder Why


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Wonder Why



well there were a lot of women sitting on his lap at different times... but I doubt that was it


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Wonder Why


Hheheh Charlene, bring your camera in May and we will test the theory...How many orange slushes can we drink and still keep it focused....lol


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hheheh Charlene, bring your camera in May and we will test the theory...How many orange slushes can we drink and still keep it focused....lol


----------



## sand2270

Timeless said:


> You mean one of these??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you gotta be careful....cus next thing you know its....



this is my kind of crowd.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> this is my kind of crowd.



  Much more interesting than your meet and greet Amy


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Much more interesting than your meet and greet Amy



no kidding...I am starting to seriously consider making an adults only trip.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> no kidding...I am starting to seriously consider making an adults only trip.



lol....well if you cant make this trip adults only I am going solo on my Aug 29-Sept1 vacation so........ have fun and join us......we can drink our way around the world or play the monorail drinking game (including all poolside bars at monorail resorts)


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> lol....well if you cant make this trip adults only I am going solo on my Aug 29-Sept1 vacation so........ have fun and join us......we can drink our way around the world or play the monorail drinking game (including all poolside bars at monorail resorts)



Really all revolves around finances though you all have put the bug in my head.  I am going to keep considering it and see what I can do.  

Of course there is a monorail drinking game, why doesn't that surprise me.


----------



## Sha

found this....    

Disney's Glowtini wins top award
Apr 11, 2008 

Cheers magazine has named Disney's "Glowtini" as the "Best Chain Signature Drink" and has designated the Walt Disney World Resort as having the "Best Chain Overall Beverage Program".

In 2006, Disney created a standard cocktail menu to capitalize on the "Year of a Million Dreams". The award winning "Glowtini" is the featured drink. According to Cheers it "delivers a little Disney magic in every glass." 

The Best Chain award was given in recognition to Disney's operation and theming at their full service restaurants and lounges.


----------



## Sha

Disney is on the History Channel.. Modern Marvels   (granted I have the DVD... its still nice)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone, a bright sunshiny day here in Vegas. . .hope everyone is having a great day. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone, a bright sunshiny day here in Vegas. . .hope everyone is having a great day. . .



Good Morning Darcy, nice beautiful day here as well but supposed to become a little cooler tomorrow so I think I am going to disappear to Myrtle Beach for the week Hard Rock Park is opening this week and the condo isnt rented so I think a little beach time, amusement park time and motorcycle rides are what the dr ordered to get 100% past this


----------



## buena vista

Sha said:


> Disney is on the History Channel.. Modern Marvels   (granted I have the DVD... its still nice)



Sha, you know that's one of the rules.. even if you have it on DVD, if it's on TV, it's must see.  Can't tell you how many times I've watched a movie on TV that I have in my DVD collection.

Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse. 

I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Good Morning Darcy, nice beautiful day here as well but supposed to become a little cooler tomorrow so I think I am going to disappear to Myrtle Beach for the week Hard Rock Park is opening this week and the condo isnt rented so I think a little beach time, amusement park time and motorcycle rides are what the dr ordered to get 100% past this



You have fun Angy. . .I may take a drive to DLR tomorrow just for fun. . .solo and picure taking is AWESOME. . .MMMMM


----------



## buena vista

Morning Darcy, Angy,

Angy, beach time sounds like a near perfect antidote for what ails you!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> You have fun Angy. . .I may take a drive to DLR tomorrow just for fun. . .solo and picure taking is AWESOME. . .MMMMM



Angy has a NEAR perfect antidote.. this is a little closer to perfect . 

No Fair!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Angy has a NEAR perfect antidote.. this is a little closer to perfect .
> 
> No Fair!!



Well, I do have to get in a couple more days on the AP to keep ahead of Gregg (Master Mason), so ya know. . .this is just an excuse. . .however, it is a 4.5 to 5 hour drive so not just a hop, skip and jump. . .used to be about 45 minutes. . .lol


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Angy has a NEAR perfect antidote.. this is a little closer to perfect .
> 
> No Fair!!


Yea I know, its just no fair at all Tom I am so JEALOUS of those who can take off and go to Disney like I do the beach or BG....

and I hope you have a Fantastic Sunday Tom!!!! and we wont bring up the game to Randy....


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I do have to get in a couple more days on the AP to keep ahead of Gregg (Master Mason), so ya know. . .this is just an excuse. . .however, it is a 4.5 to 5 hour drive so not just a hop, skip and jump. . .used to be about 45 minutes. . .lol



Well, I have to admit Darcy after my conversations with you, then seeing the special Friday night I am even more convinced to go ahead with my road trip to California this fall. Just have to talk a different friend into going with me and driving since Linda backed out at the last minute...(Dont want to try to drive and answer emails at the same time.....I would like to get there in one piece and its not like I can take 2 more weeks of real vacation time with all the vacations i have going on this year so it would have to be a working road trip)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yay Angy, come on out. . .you will love it. . .


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Yea I know, its just no fair at all Tom I am so JEALOUS of those who can take off and go to Disney like I do the beach or BG....
> 
> and I hope you have a Fantastic Sunday Tom!!!! and we wont bring up the game to Randy....



Yeah.. I was THAT close to getting an AP when I went back, but I didn't have any trips planned for the remainder of the year, though I may end up going again the first week in December when I'm down with my golf group for our annual 4-day tourney. If there's a dismeet in the September-October timeframe, I might just take the plunge and get my AP then for that trip, which will be good for the December trip and my next DVC vacation in 2009.

Good day ahead.. long day of rehearsal, but it's all good!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Yeah.. I was THAT close to getting an AP when I went back, but I didn't have any trips planned for the remainder of the year, though I may end up going again the first week in December when I'm down with my golf group for our annual 4-day tourney. If there's a dismeet in the September-October timeframe, I might just take the plunge and get my AP then for that trip, which will be good for the December trip and my next DVC vacation in 2009.
> 
> Good day ahead.. long day of rehearsal, but it's all good!



Have fun Tom. . .and everyone else. . .

I got a birthday party to go to today and then may go see a friend tonight at a club. . .we shall see. . .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Yeah.. I was THAT close to getting an AP when I went back, but I didn't have any trips planned for the remainder of the year, though I may end up going again the first week in December when I'm down with my golf group for our annual 4-day tourney. If there's a dismeet in the September-October timeframe, I might just take the plunge and get my AP then for that trip, which will be good for the December trip and my next DVC vacation in 2009.
> 
> Good day ahead.. long day of rehearsal, but it's all good!


Darcy and I will be there late Aug- Sept 1st for me so if you are around make sure you let us know then my son and I are going in December...I know it will be  sometime before Dec 19th as our APs run out that day and I normally dont renew them until we are ready to go again in the Spring... Just let us know and we will buy you a glowtini


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Darcy and I will be there late Aug- Sept 1st for me so if you are around make sure you let us know then my son and I are going in December...I know it will be  sometime before Dec 19th as our APs run out that day and I normally dont renew them until we are ready to go again in the Spring... Just let us know and we will buy you a glowtini



I will probably be there the first week of december as well.  Since I bought a pass I gotta use it.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all



morning Shawn.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi Darcy


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Sha, you know that's one of the rules.. even if you have it on DVD, if it's on TV, it's must see.  Can't tell you how many times I've watched a movie on TV that I have in my DVD collection.
> 
> Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse.
> 
> I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.



In the meantime, I can mix a reasonable facsimile--glow cube and at...


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey Shawn, hope you have a good day. . .and when you talk to Jill, tell her I said Hi and no fair passing out without me. . .lol.  I am off to shower and get ready for a noon adult birthday party. . .YAY. . .so, when I am in chat tonight don't be surprised if I can't carry on a conversation and I can't spell and I pass out. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Shawn, hope you have a good day. . .and when you talk to Jill, tell her I said Hi and no fair passing out without me. . .lol.  I am off to shower and get ready for a noon adult birthday party. . .YAY. . .so, when I am in chat tonight don't be surprised if I can't carry on a conversation and I can't spell and I pass out. . .lol



I will darcy, You can pass out with us anytime


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I will darcy, You can pass out with us anytime



Wusses...    
Need to find me some friends that can hold their alcohol      (and by hold I dont mean a glass)


----------



## libertybell7

Be carefull what you wish for angy...


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Be carefull what you wish for angy...



Yea yea yea...How many times have I heard that one ...right before he or she passes out.....


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> Yea yea yea...How many times have I heard that one ...right before he or she passes out.....


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


>



HA!!! Thats what I thought.....         We shall see my dear      and no filling up on popcorn first to absorb all that alcohol...although I will tell you one of the things I learned quite by accident. Energy drinks do NOTHING for me typically but I have found if I drink one on my way out the door before a night of heavy partying it seems to kick in around 1am when everyone else is crashing


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> HA!!! Thats what I thought.....         We shall see my dear      and no filling up on popcorn first to absorb all that alcohol...although I will tell you one of the things I learned quite by accident. Energy drinks do NOTHING for me typically but I have found if I drink one on my way out the door before a night of heavy partying it seems to kick in around 1am when everyone else is crashing



I'll have to remember that one


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> I'll have to remember that one



  yes keep that in mind I would hate to see you have a lack of 'energy' or pass out your first evening with Jill


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse.
> 
> I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.




I've never had a glowtini before either.  I am putting it on my list for May.  I have a lot of things on this list... Get drunk and try not to pass out with Darcy and Jill, try a dole Whip, Margaritas and Grand mariner slushies at Epcot, etc... LOL


----------



## libertybell7

acm563 said:


> yes keep that in mind I would hate to see you have a lack of 'energy' or pass out your first evening with Jill




Nope, Not gonna happen   Besides we have the whole day together first


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> Nope, Not gonna happen   Besides we have the whole day together first


lol..oh thats right, I forgot all about that alone time in the airport to start with  Remind me and Randy not to be on the same bus as you two...(actually I think we are getting in at diff times thank God... ) I think the two of you have Randy and I beat in the mushiness department...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I've never had a glowtini before either.  I am putting it on my list for May.  I have a lot of things on this list... Get drunk and try not to pass out with Darcy and Jill, try a dole Whip, Margaritas and Grand mariner slushies at Epcot, etc... LOL



Hi Tracy, I think you need to add a few more days to your trip then as your list will probably get even longer in the next month as the excitement builds


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I've never had a glowtini before either.  I am putting it on my list for May.  I have a lot of things on this list... Get drunk and try not to pass out with Darcy and Jill, try a dole Whip, Margaritas and Grand mariner slushies at Epcot, etc... LOL



Oh we definitely have to try not to pass out. . .there are some guys out there that are plotting evil things.. . lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey Shawn, hope you have a good day. . .and when you talk to Jill, tell her I said Hi and no fair passing out without me. . .lol.  I am off to shower and get ready for a noon adult birthday party. . .YAY. . .so, when I am in chat tonight don't be surprised if I can't carry on a conversation and I can't spell and I pass out. . .lol



Didn't pass out Darcy, don't worry


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning all!

A trip to Orlando to meet you all in May is not looking good, from the budget side of things.  Don't get me wrong, I'm still looking, but perhaps September and free dining will work better.  

Anyone want to split out a room for mid-May?


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> Sha, you know that's one of the rules.. even if you have it on DVD, if it's on TV, it's must see.  Can't tell you how many times I've watched a movie on TV that I have in my DVD collection.
> 
> Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse.
> 
> I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.



Fell asleep listening to it... maybe that is why the Disney dreams  Glowtinis are good... have a small collection going of cubes. Remember seeing a display of them in someones room window as I went past when staying at POR a few years back. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I do have to get in a couple more days on the AP to keep ahead of Gregg (Master Mason), so ya know. . .this is just an excuse. . .however, it is a 4.5 to 5 hour drive so not just a hop, skip and jump. . .used to be about 45 minutes. . .lol



Someone (MM) got a couple more days in Darcy


----------



## sand2270

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning all!
> 
> A trip to Orlando to meet you all in May is not looking good, from the budget side of things.  Don't get me wrong, I'm still looking, but perhaps September and free dining will work better.
> 
> Anyone want to split out a room for mid-May?



Speaking of that, who is planning on going in Sept?  I am considering that also and wondering about dates.


----------



## sand2270

sand2270 said:


> Speaking of that, who is planning on going in Sept?  I am considering that also and wondering about dates.



...and can you get a quote online?


----------



## disneyfanx3

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


>



     I love it Charlene


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> ...and can you get a quote online?


I'm not sure there is a place to enter the code online for the free dining but just get a quote for room and tickets only...and if like me you are an AP holder you have to buy a one day pass to get the free dining but you can always take that off your next AP or sell it on ebay...
(I will be there aug 29-late day Sept 1)


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Wusses...
> Need to find me some friends that can hold their alcohol      (and by hold I dont mean a glass)



so you mean I can't do this


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> I'm not sure there is a place to enter the code online for the free dining but just get a quote for room and tickets only...and if like me you are an AP holder you have to buy a one day pass to get the free dining but you can always take that off your next AP or sell it on ebay...
> (I will be there aug 29-late day Sept 1)



I will probably contact SmallWorld for a quote, that is who my May 09 trip is booked through.  I don't have an AP, though if I end up going in Sept and May 09 may be worth it for me to invest in one.  If some other things don't pan out this year I may be able to swing it.


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> so you mean I can't do this



lol...You can do that as many times as you can stay standing I am not carrying ANYONE to their room.... I only have one friend I am nice enough to help back to the room falling down drunk and thats because she knows secrets on me she could tell the world(and therefore I am not bringing her with me in May).....  so unless you know secrets u r on ur own my dear....


----------



## disneyfanx3

actually I used this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 b/c of this statement (and by hold I dont mean a glass)
I am not a big drinker and one drink will last me a long time    

anyway I have some advice for some (as you can tell I am board today and I found these) 

If you do too much of this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and you do this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 around some certain guys  you may look like this 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 when you wake up


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> actually I used this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b/c of this statement (and by hold I dont mean a glass)
> I am not a big drinker and one drink will last me a long time
> 
> anyway I have some advice for some (as you can tell I am board today and I found these)
> 
> If you do too much of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around some certain guys  you may look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you wake up



 or he may look like this  when you wake up sober so you may just have to  outta there or  yourself elsewhere.....


----------



## ahoff

sand2270 said:


> Speaking of that, who is planning on going in Sept?  I am considering that also and wondering about dates.




I have been thinking of a September trip since I found out about a 5K race/scavenger hunt that will be held at AK, sometime around the end of the month, the 27th, perhaps.  Can't find the link right now, it is called the Everest Challange or something like that.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse.
> 
> I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.



Tom your not alone, I've never had one either. 



libertybell7 said:


> Hi all







jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I've never had a glowtini before either.  I am putting it on my list for May.  I have a lot of things on this list... Get drunk and try not to pass out with Darcy and Jill, try a dole Whip, Margaritas and Grand mariner slushies at Epcot, etc... LOL



I might just have to join you.... 



disneyfanx3 said:


> actually I used this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b/c of this statement (and by hold I dont mean a glass)
> I am not a big drinker and one drink will last me a long time
> 
> anyway I have some advice for some (as you can tell I am board today and I found these)
> 
> If you do too much of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around some certain guys  you may look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you wake up



Oh I just love this.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneyfanx3 said:


> actually I used this one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> b/c of this statement (and by hold I dont mean a glass)
> I am not a big drinker and one drink will last me a long time
> 
> anyway I have some advice for some (as you can tell I am board today and I found these)
> 
> If you do too much of this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you do this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> around some certain guys  you may look like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when you wake up





acm563 said:


> or he may look like this  when you wake up sober so you may just have to  outta there or  yourself elsewhere.....




LOL Oh, once you make that mistake you don't make it again!! LOL Nothing like waking up naked under a kitchen table with a guy like this:









who looked like this the night before:


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Oh, once you make that mistake you don't make it again!! LOL Nothing like waking up naked under a kitchen table with a guy like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who looked like this the night before:



        
That would be the day I stopped drinking


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

LOL   Talk about Coyote Ugly!! You wake up in the morning and knaw your arm off to get away!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Didn't pass out Darcy, don't worry



Well, I might tonight. . .its very possible. . .lol.  After the birthday party I was at I am having trouble focusing. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> I watched it last night, but was multitasking so did not really pay attention.  It's a good thing I recorded it.  Watched it again today.  OMG  Randy you better be wearing thick gloves on TOT because after what I just watched, I will be squeezing your hand.




Not to worry...Big Hands here....


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I might tonight. . .its very possible. . .lol.  After the birthday party I was at I am having trouble focusing. . .lol


----------



## CinRell




----------



## Dizmom0923

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Oh, once you make that mistake you don't make it again!! LOL Nothing like waking up naked under a kitchen table with a guy like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> who looked like this the night before:



  I actually just laughed out loud at this.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Evening all. Just dropping in to let u know I am still alive! lol!
Been MEGA busy. Am totally exhausted 
Hope to catch up with you all soon 

Dan x


----------



## connorsmom911

buena vista said:


> Sha, you know that's one of the rules.. even if you have it on DVD, if it's on TV, it's must see.  Can't tell you how many times I've watched a movie on TV that I have in my DVD collection.
> 
> Anyway, back to more serious matters.. I've never had a glowtini. Yes, that's right.. I am deficient. I'm a loser. I have no excuse.
> 
> I hereby resolve to get back there before the end of the year and fix that.



I join the club of "never had a glowtini" as well...but that will DEFINATELY change come May!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


>


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone I pray you will have a GLORIOUS Day.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all it is sunny and cool and I am off to go swimming with the old ladies.. maybe I'll make a friend today... LOL

I hope you all have a great day!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning...hope everyone had a great weekend!
It's sunny, but cool here, only reaching a high in the mid 50's today.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all it is sunny and cool and I am off to go swimming with the old ladies.. maybe I'll make a friend today... LOL
> 
> I hope you all have a great day!




Good morning, enjoy your water aerobics and stop being mean to those sweet lil ole ladies...


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning...hope everyone had a great weekend!
> It's sunny, but cool here, only reaching a high in the mid 50's today.


Good morning Leo...Hope your day is the best!!!!!!!


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> I will probably be there the first week of december as well.  Since I bought a pass I gotta use it.





acm563 said:


> Darcy and I will be there late Aug- Sept 1st for me so if you are around make sure you let us know then my son and I are going in December...I know it will be  sometime before Dec 19th as our APs run out that day and I normally dont renew them until we are ready to go again in the Spring... Just let us know and we will buy you a glowtini



December looks promising! Our tourney is 12/5 - 12/8, so either I'll go down early or stay late.. Or both!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> December looks promising! Our tourney is 12/5 - 12/8, so either I'll go down early or stay late.. Or both!!!



Good morning Tom....If those are the dates G(my son) picks I will let you and Darcy know....but a word of warning...my son is sillier than his mother even  although he still isnt old enough that he feels comfortable having a drink around me. Would love to meet you since you will be missing the May Gathering!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> In the meantime, I can mix a reasonable facsimile--glow cube and all...





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I've never had a glowtini before either.  I am putting it on my list for May.  I have a lot of things on this list... Get drunk and try not to pass out with Darcy and Jill, try a dole Whip, Margaritas and Grand mariner slushies at Epcot, etc... LOL



See Tracy, you have a plan to rectify all that.. I have to bide my time and rely on my local disfriends during our May meet (we still need to plan that!) to get a taste of what you're having. 'Ritas and Tini's.. we may end up drunk dialing you!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Good morning Tom....If those are the dates G(my son) picks I will let you and Darcy know....but a word of warning...my son is sillier than his mother even  although he still isnt old enough that he feels comfortable having a drink around me. Would love to meet you since you will be missing the May Gathering!



Sounds good. 

If it works out, I should probably plan on extending my vacation after the tourney instead of going beforehand.. me + silly + disney + friends + um... beverages = high golf scores.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> If it works out, I should probably plan on extending my vacation after the tourney instead of going beforehand.. me + silly + disney + friends + um... beverages = high golf scores.



Anything to help a friends golf scores go up......   lol


----------



## PirateMel

buena vista said:


> December looks promising! Our tourney is 12/5 - 12/8, so either I'll go down early or stay late.. Or both!!!



That is when Mousefest should be again.  Had a blast last year.
Check it out!


----------



## tawasdave

PirateMel said:


> That is when Mousefest should be again.  Had a blast last year.
> Check it out!




hey Mel..long time no see....hope all is goin well...did you get the water stopped in the basement?


----------



## CinRell

Good morning, my friends.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Good morning, my friends.



Good morning Ms Cindy Lou Who...Hope you have a fun day!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> If it works out, I should probably plan on extending my vacation after the tourney instead of going beforehand.. me + silly + disney + friends + um... beverages = high golf scores.



Um, got it. . .high golf scores = bad.  So you will extend at the end. . .got it. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Um, got it. . .high golf scores = bad.  So you will extend at the end. . .got it. . .



Bingo! 

That, and Disney is kinda like dessert.. and the after dinner drinks


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Bingo!
> 
> That, and Disney is kinda like dessert.. and the after dinner drinks



Nice, well my schedule for December is wide open.  And, since I am just starting to think about a December trip, don't have anything confirmed as of yet. . .but it will definitely be within that first two week period of December.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Good morning, enjoy your water aerobics and stop being mean to those sweet lil ole ladies...




I actually got several smiles and "Hi"s from them this morning! One of them even let me use one of her weights.  Those things are hard to keep under water.. I need to scrape some nickels together and get myself a set.  It was a good workout today.. some of the ladies were complaining in the locker room after "oh my hip!" and this one lady said  "please, talk to me once you reach 80" LOL  



buena vista said:


> See Tracy, you have a plan to rectify all that.. I have to bide my time and rely on my local disfriends during our May meet (we still need to plan that!) to get a taste of what you're having. 'Ritas and Tini's.. we may end up drunk dialing you!!



I would love a drunk dial from y'all!! LOL



CinRell said:


> Good morning, my friends.



Good mornin Cin, hope you had a nice weekend!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I actually got several smiles and "Hi"s from them this morning! One of them even let me use one of her weights.  Those things are hard to keep under water.. I need to scrape some nickels together and get myself a set.  It was a good workout today.. some of the ladies were complaining in the locker room after "oh my hip!" and this one lady said  "please, talk to me once you reach 80" LOL
> 
> 
> 
> I would love a drunk dial from y'all!! LO
> 
> 
> Good mornin Cin, hope you had a nice weekend!!!



Good morning Tracy.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya Darcy!!! Hope all is well with you!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Sounds good.
> 
> If it works out, I should probably plan on extending my vacation after the tourney instead of going beforehand.. me + silly + disney + friends + um... beverages = high golf scores.



High scores are a good thing, right? 

Waiting on the details of *your* schedule to plan the May meet, my friend...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Since I may be getting my AP in May, I have been kicking around the idea of a trip in December at some point too.  I love the decorations so much.  And if I splurge for an AP, I gotta get the miles out of it!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I actually got several smiles and "Hi"s from them this morning! One of them even let me use one of her weights.  Those things are hard to keep under water.. I need to scrape some nickels together and get myself a set.  It was a good workout today.. some of the ladies were complaining in the locker room after "oh my hip!" and this one lady said  "please, talk to me once you reach 80" LOL


See you have started to win them over already I love water aerobics, the lowest impact workout there is


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Since I may be getting my AP in May, I have been kicking around the idea of a trip in December at some point too.  I love the decorations so much.  And if I splurge for an AP, I gotta get the miles out of it!



Sounds like a plan Tracy....(and ahem....Genesis will be with me )


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Since I may be getting my AP in May, I have been kicking around the idea of a trip in December at some point too.  I love the decorations so much.  And if I splurge for an AP, I gotta get the miles out of it!



See,my point exactly. . .its the reason I would even consider a December trip


----------



## NJGuy3

All this Dec. trip talk...I have gone there the last 2 years and it was beautiful with the decorations, whether it was parks, resorts, downtown, etc...hhhmmm. Now I'm thinking...


----------



## acm563

NJGuy3 said:


> All this Dec. trip talk...I have gone there the last 2 years and it was beautiful with the decorations, whether it was parks, resorts, downtown, etc...hhhmmm. Now I'm thinking...



lol...Its starting to sound like another DisMeet for Dec


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> High scores are a good thing, right?
> 
> Waiting on the details of *your* schedule to plan the May meet, my friend...



Sorry... Last show is the 17th so for me the 18th works best. Lets chat.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I think it could be a nice fun DisMeet.....lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> lol...Its starting to sound like another DisMeet for Dec



I'm in - I vote for the weekend of the 13th as the 6th is my daughters birthday.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...Its starting to sound like another DisMeet for Dec



I love how all you people think...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I can do anything from 12/8 to 12/16....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I love how all you people think...



lol...I will have to save that picture and print it out on glossy paper and frame it....lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I love how all you people think...



We are Disney Addicts, it does not take much to get us planning a trip!! LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can do anything from 12/8 to 12/16....


I am in for anything up to the 19th


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> I'm in - I vote for the weekend of the 13th as the 6th is my daughters birthday.



Good morning(almost afternoon) Charlene!!!


----------



## buena vista

disneyfanx3 said:


> I'm in - I vote for the weekend of the 13th as the 6th is my daughters birthday.





nurse.darcy said:


> Nice, well my schedule for December is wide open.  And, since I am just starting to think about a December trip, don't have anything confirmed as of yet. . .but it will definitely be within that first two week period of December.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can do anything from 12/8 to 12/16....





NJGuy3 said:


> All this Dec. trip talk...I have gone there the last 2 years and it was beautiful with the decorations, whether it was parks, resorts, downtown, etc...hhhmmm. Now I'm thinking...





acm563 said:


> I am in for anything up to the 19th



 I'm there the weekend of the 5th-8th, but won't have much play time at WDW. I think my plan will be to stay with my golf buds for those 4 days, and move to POP the remainder of the time through the week until the 14th.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I am in for anything up to the 19th



Okay, so its looking like anything from the 8th through the weekend. . .sounds like a good plan. . .lol

See how easy that was to get started!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I'm there the weekend of the 5th-8th, but won't have much play time at WDW. I think my plan will be to stay with my golf buds for those 4 days, and move to POP the remainder of the time through the week until the 14th.


I vote for the 11th-15th  G and I normally do a Thursday -Tuesday deal for Christmas


----------



## CinRell

Sheesh people we're just now getting the first signs of spring and you're already planning on december? lol!

I, for one, will not be going in december. For certain.

I am, however, excited about our cananananada meet AND even moreso for a much needed week at the beach.. hopefully sooner than later.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Sheesh people we're just now getting the first signs of spring and you're already planning on december? lol!
> 
> I, for one, will not be going in december. For certain.
> 
> I am, however, excited about our cananananada meet AND even moreso for a much needed week at the beach.. hopefully sooner than later.



Good point Cindy.. We still have to plan the Niagara meet!! .. rather, you still have to plan it.. I just have to show up


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Angy and all my other DIS Friends!!


I will probably just make it a quick trip Fri - Sunday December is so busy for me with their birthdays and Christmas


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Sheesh people we're just now getting the first signs of spring and you're already planning on december? lol!
> 
> I, for one, will not be going in december. For certain.
> 
> I am, however, excited about our cananananada meet AND even moreso for a much needed week at the beach.. hopefully sooner than later.



Its 83 here right now and its only 9 a.m.  May go to the pool today to catch some rays and work on my tan for spring. . .but ya know. . .it is never too early to plan Disney. . .


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Sheesh people we're just now getting the first signs of spring and you're already planning on december? lol!
> 
> I, for one, will not be going in december. For certain.
> 
> I am, however, excited about our cananananada meet AND even moreso for a much needed week at the beach.. hopefully sooner than later.


Awww but we still wuvs ya Cin.....I truly wish you could show up and you know that...I guess I am just going to have to hit your area on my way northwestward...


----------



## NJGuy3

Ok...after being distracted by a Dec. trip, which is wayyy to far away...I need to shift focus back to Spring/Summer plans. lol


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Awww but we still wuvs ya Cin.....I truly wish you could show up and you know that...I guess I am just going to have to hit your area on my way northwestward...



  I like that plan!

I've done Fla in dec and me no rikey it.

I prefer my florida to be unbearably hot, thick to breath, and humid.

Jeans and Fla make me angry.

Darcy.. LUCKY!  It's 50s here. I was happy with that LOL!  I am really happy my grass is starting to be green again. Just can't wait for the leaves on the trees. My fav sound is the wind rushing through leaves (sigh)

Tom you're coming to canoodle with us? woohoo!


g'morning everyone.

g'morning leo.


----------



## CoasterAddict

I'm in for Dec in theory, but I don't know my class/exam schedule yet...I'll keep a look out for it.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I like that plan!
> 
> I've done Fla in dec and me no rikey it.
> 
> I prefer my florida to be unbearably hot, thick to breath, and humid.
> 
> Jeans and Fla make me angry.
> 
> Darcy.. LUCKY!  It's 50s here. I was happy with that LOL!  I am really happy my grass is starting to be green again. Just can't wait for the leaves on the trees. My fav sound is the wind rushing through leaves (sigh)
> 
> Tom you're coming to canoodle with us? woohoo!
> 
> 
> g'morning everyone.
> 
> g'morning leo.



You are so funny.  I figured you would be a no to December because you like your Disney straight up.  No stupid decorations or messing with how it should be! LOL 

And yay for Tom wanting to canoodle with us in NF


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Its 83 here right now and its only 9 a.m.  May go to the pool today to catch some rays and work on my tan for spring. . .but ya know. . .it is never too early to plan Disney. . .



Awesome weather Darcy...unfortunately my tan has to come from the tanning bed for now, even MB is not warm enough for tanning at this point. And I agree it is NEVER too early to plan a Disney vacation  no matter which coast you are talking about


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning Tom....If those are the dates G(my son) picks I will let you and Darcy know....but a word of warning...my son is sillier than his mother even  although he still isnt old enough that he feels comfortable having a drink around me. Would love to meet you since you will be missing the May Gathering!





disneyfanx3 said:


> I'm in - I vote for the weekend of the 13th as the 6th is my daughters birthday.





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I can do anything from 12/8 to 12/16....





acm563 said:


> I vote for the 11th-15th  G and I normally do a Thursday -Tuesday deal for Christmas



I've already booked for December 11-17th, staying at SOG.  But it's not solo, this is to celebrate my Dad's 80th Birthday there.  Jason will be with me, so you single ladies can have your chance to meet him.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Jason will be with me, so of you single ladies can have your chance to meet him.



Ang...no no no...don't do it...back back...


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> g'morning leo.



Good Afternoon Cindy.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Ang...no no no...don't do it...back back...



BITE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so does this mean you are dumping me???? lol.....To my knowledge I am not single  Do  not even begin to throw up a certain convo we had when we were just friends about me and younger men!!!!!!!!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> I've already booked for December 11-17th, staying at SOG.  But it's not solo, this is to celebrate my Dad's 80th Birthday there.  Jason will be with me, so you single ladies can have your chance to meet him.


Mine isnt solo either T, I will have G with me and if I can get a certain hoseman to take some time off.....who knows....lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, mine will definitely be solo (unless I just happen meet a prince who sweeps me off my feet before then. . .lol, but I don't forsee that happening anytime soon).


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, mine will definitely be solo (unless I just happen meet a prince who sweeps me off my feet before then. . .lol, but I don't forsee that happening anytime soon).



Well...ya never know...It happens when you least expect it


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Mine isnt solo either T, I will have G with me and if I can get a certain hoseman to take some time off.....who knows....lol



Jason might like to hang around G, instead of his Granddad, mother and Aunts. There will be 2 cousins but their younger them him.


----------



## connorsmom911

Well Dec is definitely not happening for me cause I'm going w the boys and my folks in Nov for my mom's b-day.  But we are definitely on for niagara falls in the summer!!!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Jason might like to hang around G, instead of his Granddad, mother and Aunts. There will be 2 cousins but their younger them him.



Thats what I was thinking, I think you and I had discussed that before hadnt we...Genesis is always running off with some girl in the evenings so I am sure he and Jason could find some sort of mischief to get into Genesis is on disboards somewhere but not sure what his id is on here....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Well...ya never know...It happens when you least expect it



Oh Angy, lol. . .I was teasing. . .having too much fun being single at the moment.  .lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> BITE ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so does this mean you are dumping me???? lol.....To my knowledge I am not single  Do  not even begin to throw up a certain convo we had when we were just friends about me and younger men!!!!!!!!!



Awwwwwwwwww honey bunches...you know I do not bite...


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Thats what I was thinking, I think you and I had discussed that before hadnt we...Genesis is always running off with some girl in the evenings so I am sure he and Jason could find some sort of mischief to get into Genesis is on disboards somewhere but not sure what his id is on here....



I believe we did discuss this. Yea no telling what they might get into.. 



nurse.darcy said:


> Oh Angy, lol. . .I was teasing. . .having too much fun being single at the moment.  .lol



Darcy I totally agree with you.  That's the reason why I haven't been looking.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwwww honey bunches...you know I do not bite...



family board familyboard...but i wuvs ya anyway babe


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy I totally agree with you.  That's the reason why I haven't been looking.



Hmmmm, first talk of men who bite, now having too much fun being single..... I still say you have been holding out on me Teresa....I want the scoop!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> I believe we did discuss this. Yea no telling what they might get into..
> 
> 
> 
> Darcy I totally agree with you.  That's the reason why I haven't been looking.



I knew we were going to get along. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You are so funny.  I figured you would be a no to December because you like your Disney straight up.  No stupid decorations or messing with how it should be! LOL



That too. Amen, sistah. Don't frill up my World LOL


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hmmmm, first talk of men who bite, now having too much fun being single..... I still say you have been holding out on me Teresa....I want the scoop!!!!



Honestly, I'm not holding out.  I'm speaking from past experiences, which has nothing to do with any of the men on Disboards or in Chat.  Ummm come to think of it, that might be why I'm not looking...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> ... has .... to do with any of the men on Disboards or in Chat.  Ummm come to think of it, that might be why I'm not looking...




hehehh I love paraphrasing..... 
So it is because of the men on the disboards


----------



## NewYorkRedNeck

I'm gonna try for Aug & Dec or Jan this year. If I'm lucky maybe a weekend or two here and there. I'm really jones'n for a  "home" fix


----------



## CinRell

NewYorkRedNeck said:


> I'm gonna try for Aug & Dec or Jan this year. If I'm lucky maybe a weekend or two here and there. I'm really jones'n for a  "home" fix



Hi!!! I don't think I know you. I'm cindy.. nice ot meetcha!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hi!!! I don't think I know you. I'm cindy.. nice ot meetcha!



HI Cindy I'mn Angy..... (Where have you been all day!!!!)


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> HI Cindy I'mn Angy..... (Where have you been all day!!!!)



Hey beautiful lady (love the new pic)

I've been working, in pain, and stressed beyond belief.  you know, just an ordinary average day


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hey beautiful lady (love the new pic)
> 
> I've been working, in pain, and stressed beyond belief.  you know, just an ordinary average day



Awww, thank you.....and ouch on stressed part...you need a vacation


----------



## CinRell

is it just my PC being a jerk or is anyone else having issues getting on dismates.com?????


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Hi!!! I don't think I know you. I'm cindy.. nice ot meetcha!



Hi Cin! I'm duckie


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hi Cin! I am Tracy, and I am also having trouble getting to Dismates.


----------



## CinRell

Dorks  


Ok.. where else can we go to chat?  I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED TO CHAT TONIGHT darnit!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Dorks
> 
> 
> Ok.. where else can we go to chat?  I NEEEEEEEEEEEEED TO CHAT TONIGHT darnit!




there are chatrooms here on the boards... we could take over one of them... Right next to User CP, it says chat... click it...

EDIT: I don;'t know how to use them tho.. maybe not such a good idea...LOL


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> there are chatrooms here on the boards... we could take over one of them... Right next to User CP, it says chat... click it...



aw you're my hero. 3 years on here and I never saw that LOL

where do we go tho?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> aw you're my hero. 3 years on here and I never saw that LOL
> 
> where do we go tho?




I can't figure out how to login..


----------



## acm563

Tsk, tsk tsk...yall broke the chat room????


----------



## CinRell

It won't let me log in *sob*


----------



## disneyfanx3

try this we used this one night when dismates wasn't working

I heard it only works if we all try it 

sorry this link is not working where is everyone?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

OMG that link scares me.. did you see the names of those rooms?!?!? LOL


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> http://chat.parachat.com/chat/code.php
> 
> try this we used this one night when dismates wasn't working
> 
> I heard it only works if we all try it


DANG where did u get that link I clicked it and it said something about incest and i clicked out...


----------



## CinRell

Thanks charlene! I'm in there. I'm slightly frightened.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG that link scares me.. did you see the names of those rooms?!?!? LOL



Hahahahah...now I want to know where she got that link from... I am brave and kinky but not THAT kinky


----------



## disneyfanx3

did anyone find a chat room?


----------



## CinRell

HELP SCARY PEOPLE ARE PMing ME IN THERE! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## CinRell

I apparently just made a new scary friend


----------



## Mrsduck101

Try this one


http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It works Jill I'm In!!!!


----------



## CinRell

I made a room.. Dismates


I can't figure out how to actually sign in under a user name tho


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> I apparently just made a new scary friend



where the heck were you??


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> where the heck were you??



lol...Amy she clicked on a link to a chat room...(if you go back and read some of the posts u will understand) Very scary place....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> HELP SCARY PEOPLE ARE PMing ME IN THERE! WHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA



lol...and cin since u liked the room so much just FYI that although Charlene erased her link it is still in my reply to it so you can go "ince$tial" anytime you want to....lol


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> lol...Amy she clicked on a link to a chat room...(if you go back and read some of the posts u will understand) Very scary place....



I will keep that in mind and avoid those.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, room was having issues last night.  When people leave before me (west coaster) and jill and shawn leave before I do, there are issues. . .

I am fine if you all care. .. just got a little buzzed last night. . .stupid dismates boards. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

So what I want to know. . .what happened to the dismates.com site. . .in 24 hrs. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, room was having issues last night.  When people leave before me (west coaster) and jill and shawn leave before I do, there are issues. . .
> 
> I am fine if you all care. .. just got a little buzzed last night. . .stupid dismates boards. . .



We care. Glad to hear you're ok! I thought the aliens got you too. I think we all had a buzz going last night.. 

I hope everyone's doing ok this morning!!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, room was having issues last night.  When people leave before me (west coaster) and jill and shawn leave before I do, there are issues. . .
> 
> I am fine if you all care. .. just got a little buzzed last night. . .stupid dismates boards. . .


That chat room was possessed last night Darcy  I think there may have been a Vista connection. It wouldnt let me type half the time and kept giving me an error reading telling me if I continued I wouldbe banned from chat..


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, room was having issues last night.  When people leave before me (west coaster) and jill and shawn leave before I do, there are issues. . .
> 
> I am fine if you all care. .. just got a little buzzed last night. . .stupid dismates boards. . .





buena vista said:


> We care. Glad to hear you're ok! I thought the aliens got you too. I think we all had a buzz going last night..
> 
> I hope everyon'e doing ok this morning!!



Yes we do care Darcy.  Sorry I had to leave before everyone.  Do remember I have to be at work by 6:30 AM. So I have to leave chat no later then 10:15 in order to get my beauty sleep.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all and thanks for your concern

I was dead tired last night and the wine hit hard. . .I did sleep really well though. . .Now I am up and feeling great. Haven't had a good night sleep in a while. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin y'all.... wow...lots o buzz happened... lol.  I'm off to the gym for some pain that does not involve my head now. I should've took an aspirin before bed last night...lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin y'all.... wow...lots o buzz happened... lol.  I'm off to the gym for some pain that does not involve my head now. I should've took an aspirin before bed last night...lol



Have a fun day Tracy


----------



## connorsmom911

No good morning this morning....just morning.  Now I remember why I don't drink a lot...yuck!  Don't let me do that in May...can't afford to waste the time!!

At least my darling little boys didn't get up at the crack of stupid and both actually slept in until 7:30...gotta love em!!  Was up late and then couldn't sleep...ex got injured at work last night, ran into 2 crackheads while on patrol and they roughed him up a bit.   Was the first time he had to answer "no" when the sargeant asked him if there was anyone at home they wanted him to call, and he wanted to talk about that on the way home from the hospital.  Major buzz killer... but I still worry about him, awful as it is to say.  A fair number of our "memories" together involve hospital emergency rooms (don't ask...) so it just brought a lot of stuff back to the surface.

I'm sure I'll feel better after a nap...gotta go walk Connor to school, get Caeden down for his nap and then I am crashing....


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> No good morning this morning....just morning.  Now I remember why I don't drink a lot...yuck!  Don't let me do that in May...can't afford to waste the time!!
> 
> At least my darling little boys didn't get up at the crack of stupid and both actually slept in until 7:30...gotta love em!!  Was up late and then couldn't sleep...ex got injured at work last night, ran into 2 crackheads while on patrol and they roughed him up a bit.   Was the first time he had to answer "no" when the sargeant asked him if there was anyone at home they wanted him to call, and he wanted to talk about that on the way home from the hospital.  Major buzz killer... but I still worry about him, awful as it is to say.  A fair number of our "memories" together involve hospital emergency rooms (don't ask...) so it just brought a lot of stuff back to the surface.
> 
> I'm sure I'll feel better after a nap...gotta go walk Connor to school, get Caeden down for his nap and then I am crashing....



 Feel better sweetie....


----------



## CinRell




----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone 

  hope everyone feels bettter soon!  

we are at the 1 month mark


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin y'all.... wow...lots o buzz happened... lol.  I'm off to the gym for some pain that does not involve my head now. I should've took an aspirin before bed last night...lol



I did my first water aerobics last night.  Two hours of it.. but I had FUN. I was not the oldest or the youngest, and everyone was so friendly.  My body is feeling it today, I'm must have worked some muscles that the gym doesn't make me use.





CinRell said:


>



Boy all the drinking must have started after I left chat last night.  Sorry that everyone is not feeling well today.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, room was having issues last night.  When people leave before me (west coaster) and jill and shawn leave before I do, there are issues. . .
> 
> I am fine if you all care. .. just got a little buzzed last night. . .stupid dismates boards. . .



 

Of course we care Darcy  

Remember duckie and Shawn are  and sometimes wander....
Ok, I wander, Shawn follows to make sure I don't get in trouble


----------



## acm563

Hope everyone is feeling better soon!


----------



## Mrsduck101

buena vista said:


> We care. Glad to hear you're ok! I thought the aliens got you too. I think we all had a buzz going last night..
> 
> I hope everyone's doing ok this morning!!



  lots of buzzing last night....

Anyone  ?


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> No good morning this morning....just morning.  Now I remember why I don't drink a lot...yuck!  Don't let me do that in May...can't afford to waste the time!!
> 
> At least my darling little boys didn't get up at the crack of stupid and both actually slept in until 7:30...gotta love em!!  Was up late and then couldn't sleep...ex got injured at work last night, ran into 2 crackheads while on patrol and they roughed him up a bit.   Was the first time he had to answer "no" when the sargeant asked him if there was anyone at home they wanted him to call, and he wanted to talk about that on the way home from the hospital.  Major buzz killer... but I still worry about him, awful as it is to say.  A fair number of our "memories" together involve hospital emergency rooms (don't ask...) so it just brought a lot of stuff back to the surface.
> 
> I'm sure I'll feel better after a nap...gotta go walk Connor to school, get Caeden down for his nap and then I am crashing....




Tracey you really need one of these


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


>


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone
> 
> 
> we are at the 1 month mark




Morning Charlene!

1 month!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I think I will stay a cheap date...lol I had to walk a half a mile at a 10% grade this morning feeling like  ..  And one legged squats on a balance board... And my physical therapist just smiled away while I was sweating profusely and drinking all the water from their water cooler. LOL 

Teresa, water aerobics really does work muscles I didn't even know I had.  It is a lot of fun too! I am so glad you liked it! The woman who leads the one at my gym is also the one who holds all the Silver Sneakers training classes.  I think that is why I have an abundance of the older crowd in my class.

Tracey, big hugs to you, I know how talking to the ex can revisit old emotions, good and bad.


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


>



All these hugs going around...I'm feelin' left out.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> All these hugs going around...I'm feelin' left out.


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> All these hugs going around...I'm feelin' left out.



OK everybody come here Leo needs a hug


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> lots of buzzing last night....
> 
> Anyone  ?



Oh I don't feel sick. . .didn't drink that much just got buzzed real fast. . .combination of wine and plain old tired. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

Thanks Cindy...Thanks Jill...
Here's one in return


----------



## buena vista

G'day everyone... lurkers & regulars alike. I hope those of us recovering from illness or post-drinking stress disorder are feeling a little better this afternoon (or late morning for the left coasters). My headache is gone, and so's the heartburn, but I had too much coffee and I'm feeling jittery now. Have to get better about regulating my depressants and stimulants.. I'm out of practice.

Busy morning, but productive. I have a creative writing assignment for my budget that's due on Friday, so I'll be into that on and off between now and then.


----------



## CinRell

Angie is your myrtle beach home a rental?

I'm looking for an escape this summer.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angie is your myrtle beach home a rental?
> 
> I'm looking for an escape this summer.


It belongs to a politician friend of mine and he just lets me use it He rents it out thru a rental company... Let me know if you want info on it...


----------



## CinRell

is it beach front? Would love info.


----------



## NJGuy3

Cindy...where'd ya go?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> is it beach front? Would love info.


This one is about 2 blocks from the beach....(one in Emerald Isle is right on the waterfront) but just so you know it rents out at $1800/week...(3 bedroom)


----------



## CinRell

I'm coming, leo. Sorry had to check my other yahoo email.

Angie... I'd like beach front.. some are pretty low that I"ve seen but to be honest I'm not familiar with the area down there.

What areas should I be looking for? Touristy is fine.. but wouild love a secluded area to tan and not be scared to put on my bathing suit LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> G'day everyone... lurkers & regulars alike. I hope those of us recovering from illness or post-drinking stress disorder are feeling a little better this afternoon (or late morning for the left coasters). My headache is gone, and so's the heartburn, but I had too much coffee and I'm feeling jittery now. Have to get better about regulating my depressants and stimulants.. I'm out of practice.
> 
> Busy morning, but productive. I have a creative writing assignment for my budget that's due on Friday, so I'll be into that on and off between now and then.



Creative writing and budget do not seem to go together very well in my brain. . .lol.  Now, creative budgeting, that's an entirely different story. . .lol


----------



## connorsmom911

Well, thanks everyone for all the well-wishes and hugs!  Don't feel too sorry for me though...anytime the hurtin is self-inflicted, it doesn't warrant too much s .  Will lay off the wine for a bit...stick to water today!!! 

Woohoo 30 days!!!   x 10

Can't wait to actually meet you all...I think we are gonna have a blast!!!  And those that aren't coming...well, we'll make sure we have ya on speedial!!!  

OMG, I have to watch TMNT with Connor this afternoon...with a hangover!  How much fun is this gonna be?!?!  Then we're off to karate and then I should actually do some housework and laundry tonight...going out with a bunch of dispatchers from the surrounding areas on Wed night...say it with me...MARGARITAS!!!  Oh, right...still remember last night...hmmm...ok, maybe just one margarita, with food, then home to bed early, work the next morning.  See, I can be responsible!  And cheap!!  And easy...whoops, did I say that outloud?!?!!?  Hehehehe.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Creative writing and budget do not seem to go together very well in my brain. . .lol.  Now, creative budgeting, that's an entirely different story. . .lol



Good point  .. actually, the only creative part of the exercise is trying to make a case for funding without sounding like I'm whining. Fortunately, I have facts and figures to support my argument, so it's not like I have to make anything up.. I just have to assemble everything and explain it well. If I don't, then it really does become creative budgeting (!).


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I'm coming, leo. Sorry had to check my other yahoo email.
> 
> Angie... I'd like beach front.. some are pretty low that I"ve seen but to be honest I'm not familiar with the area down there.
> 
> What areas should I be looking for? Touristy is fine.. but wouild love a secluded area to tan and not be scared to put on my bathing suit LOL


Cin , I will send you an email later...Sorry, got busy with work


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Good point  .. actually, the only creative part of the exercise is trying to make a case for funding without sounding like I'm whining. Fortunately, I have facts and figures to support my argument, so it's not like I have to make anything up.. I just have to assemble everything and explain it well. If I don't, then it really does become creative budgeting (!).



lol...well i always learned there were 2 ways of doing this....
1) If in person you smile real pretty and say pretty please...(learned that one thru years of practice on my Daddy)  
2) If requesting via a written proposal you have to be certain to include all the things the powers that be want to hear,(they will b too busy to come back and see if you follow thru) play up all the good results and benefits, play down the amount as much as you can, and throw in a lot of other stuff and by the time they get to the end of the proposal they are so confused they just sign it because asking questions makes them look like they dont know what they are doing.....(heeh in other words I write a book they dont feel like reading...and they know if they tell me no I will ask what specifically can i do to change your mind, then they have to go back and read it again to know what I asked for in the first place)

  Scary that I am a Regional Manager isnt it!!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...well i always learned there were 2 ways of doing this....
> 1) If in person you smile real pretty and say pretty please...(learned that one thru years of practice on my Daddy)



There's truth in approach #1.. Victor Borge used to say that a smile is the shortest distance between two people .. and I'm gonna assume you reeled in Randy using more of this approach than option #2.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> There's truth in approach #1.. Victor Borge used to say that a smile is the shortest distance between two people .. and I'm gonna assume you reeled in Randy using more of this approach than option #2.


lol...hmmm..idk....   it might have been all those long confusing emails and IMs between us.... I will have to ask him


----------



## CinRell

Thanks Angy!


Ok here's the deal... I watched Enchanted... again.. on sunday. For whatever reason the "happy working song" is eating my brain. Seriously can't get it out of my head.

So I figured why suffer alone? Hopefully it will equally invade all of your brains

Come my little friends
As we all sing a happy little working song
Merry little voices clear and strong
Come and roll your sleeves up
So that we can pitch in
Cleaning crud up in the kitchen
As we sing along

And youll trill a cheery tune in the tub
As we scrub a stubborn mildew stain
Lug a hairball from the shower drain
To the gay refrain
Of a happy working song

Well keep singing without fail
Otherwise wed spoil it
Hosing down the garbage pail
And scrubbing up the toilet
Ooh!

How we all enjoy letting loose with a little
La-da-da-dum-dum
While were emptying the vacu-um
Its such fun to hum
A happy working song
Oo-ooh
A happy working song

Oh, how strange a place to be
Till Edward comes for me
My heart is sighing
Still, as long as I am here
I guess a new experience
Could be worth trying
Hey! Keep drying!

You could do a lot when you got
Such a happy little tune to hum
While youre sponging up the soapy scum
We adore each filthy chore
That we determine
So friends even though youre vermin
Were a happy working song

Singing as we fetch the detergent box
Or the smelly shirts and the stinky socks
Sing along
If you cannot sing then hum along
As were finishing our happy working song!


----------



## CinRell

If that didn't work, here

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Pb2si7fClqA


----------



## disneyfanx3

Thanks Cin


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Thanks Angy!
> 
> 
> Ok here's the deal... I watched Enchanted... again.. on sunday. For whatever reason the "happy working song" is eating my brain. Seriously can't get it out of my head.
> 
> So I figured why suffer alone? Hopefully it will equally invade all of your brains


      
and that is one of the reasons I love you so much Cindy!


----------



## connorsmom911

Loved that movie!!  So glad to see Disney put out something really good again!!  Makes me believe in "Prince Charming" again...sigh!! lol


----------



## CinRell

connorsmom911 said:


> Loved that movie!!  So glad to see Disney put out something really good again!!  Makes me believe in "Prince Charming" again...sigh!! lol



McDreamy can be my prince charming ANY day


----------



## CoasterAddict

BV and I are hosting a "satellite" meet to help console all those of us who can't join the fun in person... please visit this thread and vote for your choice of time...  
http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1793089


----------



## acm563

CoasterAddict said:


> BV and I are hosting a "satellite" meet to help console all those of us who can't join the fun in person... please visit this thread and vote for your choice of time...
> http://disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1793089


If anyone wants pics in real time without waiting for us to get back let me know and we can exchange cell numbers...Yall can send to us and I will send back to yall I would bring laptop but dont think I wll have the time to get online to upload any


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> If anyone wants pics in real time without waiting for us to get back let me know and we can exchange cell numbers...Yall can send to us and I will send back to yall I would bring laptop but dont think I wll have the time to get online to upload any



Sounds like fun . I don't have a cell camera, but if we end up having it at my place (which assumes we have a small amount of people, cuz my place is not that big), you can send pics to my e-mail address and I can upload digital photos on this end and send them back. We'll work something out.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Sounds like fun . I don't have a cell camera, but if we end up having it at my place (which assumes we have a small amount of people, cuz my place is not that big), you can send pics to my e-mail address and I can upload digital photos on this end and send them back. We'll work something out.



That will work and since my phone has email capabilities as well yall can just send back thru email, then we get the best of both worlds for both dismeets...
*** but limit the drunk texting people... *** If you want to do that just call and we will put everyone on the speakerphone....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> That will work and since my phone has email capabilities as well yall can just send back thru email, then we get the best of both worlds for both dismeets...
> *** but limit the drunk texting people... *** If you want to do that just call and we will put everyone on the speakerphone....



 Deal!


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Good point  .. actually, the only creative part of the exercise is trying to make a case for funding without sounding like I'm whining. Fortunately, I have facts and figures to support my argument, so it's not like I have to make anything up.. I just have to assemble everything and explain it well. If I don't, then it really does become creative budgeting (!).



Ah, now that makes more sense. . .you WANT more money in your budget so you must creatively argue your point. . .see, I can get these things straightened out in my head. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Sounds like fun . I don't have a cell camera, but if we end up having it at my place (which assumes we have a small amount of people, cuz my place is not that big), you can send pics to my e-mail address and I can upload digital photos on this end and send them back. We'll work something out.



Okay, I AM bringing my laptop and plan to upload photos either each night or each morning before heading out.  So there will be plenty of photos to look at. . .I'll post a photobucket link before I head out so ya'all can take a look. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

I'm planning to take my laptop too.  Not sure if we have wireless internet access at Pop, but I'm willing to try to learn this stuff on the road.  Will post my picasa link beforehand too.


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> I'm planning to take my laptop too.  Not sure if we have wireless internet access at Pop, but I'm willing to try to learn this stuff on the road.  Will post my picasa link beforehand too.



I dont think there is any wireless on property... that I am aware of...  $10 a day for access.


----------



## ttester9612

I'm on vacation, so my laptop is staying home. Plus during the day I'm going to be at the parks and at night I'm going to be to tired or to drunk to worry about logging into the laptop and post messages.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Where is chat tonight


----------



## CoasterAddict

I was wondering the same thing. Heck, I finally clear a few hours and no one's home...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Try this one
> 
> 
> http://chat.parachat.com/chat/login.html?room=DisneySingles&width=600&height=400&lang=en



Where is everyone tonight!?!@

Come chat with me, I am lonely...  

Use the link above


----------



## disneyfanx3

click on DUckies link from last night

I am not posting anymore links


----------



## CoasterAddict

No luck. Oh well, hope it was an entertaining evening.


----------



## disneyfanx3

CoasterAddict said:


> No luck. Oh well, hope it was an entertaining evening.



did you click on the link above in Jades post that should get you into the room we are in.


----------



## Jenroc

How does one get on dismates.com ??  I can't access it ... totally bummed.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Apparently dismates is having issues. . .we are just using a link that Duckie (see page 288) gave us. . up until then we were logging in from Dismates. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

disneyfanx3 said:


> did you click on the link above in Jades post that should get you into the room we are in.



Yes, actually. My computer kept giving me error messages. (And yes, I have JAVA installed)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all my Dis friends!
I have had this song stuck in my head all morning.  it is from an old Walt Disney cartoon I watched when I was little.  "Lammmmmbert the sheepish Lion"
haha found it on youtube!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LRtKAQJUc3g


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone.
Sunny and temperature going to 68 today...supposedly.


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all....(especially my sweetie...    )...kinda tired today...planned on leaving at noon yesterday to drive three hours down to Detroit to pick up a vehicle and go to the Detroit Tigers game...11:40am the pager goes off for a structure fire...so off I go to fight that..luckily noone hurt...was a loooooooooong ways away...garage is gone and half the house...but we did save the livingroom and kitchen...so ended up leaving at 1:30 to head south...went with old roomates from college..set 23 rows up from Tigers dugout...GREAT seats....and they won scoring 3 runs in the 8th inning to win...then had to drive home...I got to bed at 2am..so a little   here today...ya all have a great day...big time fire danger here today...low humidty...high winds (40 mph gusts) so may be busy later..if not doin that..then I am golfin for first time tonight...suppose to be near 70 here today....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all....(especially my sweetie...    )...kinda tired today...planned on leaving at noon yesterday to drive three hours down to Detroit to pick up a vehicle and go to the Detroit Tigers game...11:40am the pager goes off for a structure fire...so off I go to fight that..luckily noone hurt...was a loooooooooong ways away...garage is gone and half the house...but we did save the livingroom and kitchen...so ended up leaving at 1:30 to head south...went with old roomates from college..set 23 rows up from Tigers dugout...GREAT seats....and they won scoring 3 runs in the 8th inning to win...then had to drive home...I got to bed at 2am..so a little   here today...ya all have a great day...big time fire danger here today...low humidty...high winds (40 mph gusts) so may be busy later..if not doin that..then I am golfin for first time tonight...suppose to be near 70 here today....



 Be safe


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> so may be busy later..if not doin that..then I am golfin for first time tonight...suppose to be near 70 here today....





acm563 said:


> Be safe



..be safe.. yeah yeah... just hit 'em long and straight!!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> ..be safe.. yeah yeah... just hit 'em long and straight!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> ..be safe.. yeah yeah... just hit 'em long and straight!!



"I" wasnt talking about his golf game you silly goose!!! 
I was talking about firefighting.... You are worse with the paraphrasing than I am
Men...geesh!!!!!


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


>



Do NOT encourage them Carrie...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Do NOT encourage them Carrie...



moi?? I have not one clue what you mean

Hi boys


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> "I" wasnt talking about his golf game you silly goose!!!
> I was talking about firefighting.... You are worse with the paraphrasing than I am
> Men...geesh!!!!!



I know what you meant, I was just teasing.  



Carrieannew said:


> moi?? I have not one clue what you mean
> 
> Hi boys


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I know what you meant, I was just teasing.



???????? YOU, TEASE??????????????? NEVER     
That would be like Carrie flirting....or me hugging...It never happens


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> I know what you meant, I was just teasing.



Tom wanna make out? 

Flirt.. I dont flirt


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> ...long and straight!!


  family board


----------



## CinRell

I tried to get into chat last night.... the one posted here... and it kept sitting on a grey screen.  I popped on just when everyone was leaving LOL!

Happy news is we're getting more mill puppies... 2 cocker puppies (PUPPIES!! TINY PUPPIES YAY!)... a pug and a toy poodle.

Wish we had the money to get more but right now we're zero balance.

how's everyone's morning?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Flirt.. I dont flirt


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> I tried to get into chat last night.... the one posted here... and it kept sitting on a grey screen.  I popped on just when everyone was leaving LOL!
> 
> Happy news is we're getting more mill puppies... 2 cocker puppies (PUPPIES!! TINY PUPPIES YAY!)... a pug and a toy poodle.
> 
> Wish we had the money to get more but right now we're zero balance.
> 
> how's everyone's morning?




Good Morning - My morning is going ok its still a little cold here though.

The good news is it looks like the dismates site is back up so that means we can all chat in our normal room again 

Hope everyone has a great Day!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> how's everyone's morning?



Good Morning Cindy...


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ???????? YOU, TEASE??????????????? NEVER
> That would be like Carrie flirting....or me hugging...It never happens



   .. Right


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Tom wanna make out?
> 
> Flirt.. I dont flirt



right, no flirting, you're just talking about "platonic" making out again.. I get it.  

The Red Sox win 4 in a row and Carrie's disposition has improved steadily.. Coincidence or not, I think it's an interesting correlation. Now I'm wondering how safe it'll be around here if they sweep the pin stripes and extend their winning streak!


----------



## Carrieannew

buena vista said:


> right, no flirting, you're just talking about "platonic" making out again.. I get it.
> 
> The Red Sox win 4 in a row and Carrie's disposition has improved steadily.. Coincidence or not, I think it's an interesting correlation. Now I'm wondering how safe it'll be around here if they sweep the pin stripes and extend their winning streak!



"platonic" making out .. nothing wrong with that!!!!!!

I love my sox


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I tried to get into chat last night.... the one posted here... and it kept sitting on a grey screen.  I popped on just when everyone was leaving LOL!
> 
> Happy news is we're getting more mill puppies... 2 cocker puppies (PUPPIES!! TINY PUPPIES YAY!)... a pug and a toy poodle.
> 
> Wish we had the money to get more but right now we're zero balance.
> 
> how's everyone's morning?



I had rehearsal again and arrived at chat late, so missed the conversation entirely. I made the mistake of copying and pasting the wrong url and ended up in the scary room. 

Good luck with the pups Cindy.. Love pugs.. love their personality. Feel exactly the opposite about poodles, but that's me .


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> "platonic" making out .. nothing wrong with that!!!!!!
> 
> I love my sox



uummmm....Carrie...what is platonic making out??? Trying to envision that and not coming up with the "picture"    is it kind of like pity "making out"


----------



## CinRell

G'morning leo

Tom... toy poodles are actually pretty neat dogs. All poodles are, in fact. Some people give them stupid haircuts but they're very smart, loyal little dogs.

I never cared much for them but after working with them for over a year now, I think I would consider owning one someday.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mornin all, I am freshly showered after my swim with the ladies...LOL 
One of them complimented my suit today because her granddaughter has the same one...LOL

Cin! Puppies! I love puppies!!!

Carrie, platonic making out is A-OK.. people do it all the time!!  

And Tom, correlating a Sox fan's mood to their winning streak is like correlating a dogs salivation to a big piece of meat...lol  Favorable every time!! If it is there it goes up! If it is not, it goes down! LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> uummmm....Carrie...what is platonic making out??? Trying to envision that and not coming up with the "picture"    is it kind of like pity "making out"



Oh no no "pity" making out is different completely


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I tried to get into chat last night.... the one posted here... and it kept sitting on a grey screen.  I popped on just when everyone was leaving LOL!






disneyfanx3 said:


> The good news is it looks like the dismates site is back up so that means we can all chat in our normal room again


Darn, Cindy will be so disappointed, she loved the SCARY chat room


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> G'morning leo
> 
> Tom... toy poodles are actually pretty neat dogs. All poodles are, in fact. Some people give them stupid haircuts but they're very smart, loyal little dogs.
> 
> I never cared much for them but after working with them for over a year now, I think I would consider owning one someday.



Good to know Cin. I've never owned one, but the ones Cleo and I met haven't been all that friendly. My (now) 105 year old aunt (great aunt) used to own one when I was a kid and none of us could stand her... the dog, not our aunt . Just bad personal experiences with them.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Oh no no "pity" making out is different completely



Hahaha platonic making out is more for fun and sport with a friend.. 
Pity making out is.. well pathetic...alll in pity..


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha platonic making out is more for fun and sport with a friend..
> Pity making out is.. well pathetic...alll in pity..



Word! But you have to be careful who you "platonic" make out with.. 
You know boys.. they can be so damn sensative.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hahaha platonic making out is more for fun and sport with a friend..
> Pity making out is.. well pathetic...alll in pity..


 Ahhh...FWB...I c......lol   
heheh tho I have to admit I have never felt it was platonic even if it was with a friend with benfits...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Ahhh...FWB...I c......lol
> heheh tho I have to admit I have never felt it was platonic even if it was with a friend with benfits...



Oh well see those are 2 different things.. there are FWB and then "platonic" making out.. not the same


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Mornin all, I am freshly showered after my swim with the ladies...LOL
> One of them complimented my suit today because her granddaughter has the same one...LOL
> 
> Cin! Puppies! I love puppies!!!
> 
> Carrie, platonic making out is A-OK.. people do it all the time!!
> 
> And Tom, correlating a Sox fan's mood to their winning streak is like correlating a dogs salivation to a big piece of meat...lol  Favorable every time!! If it is there it goes up! If it is not, it goes down! LOL



Pavlovian response.. I get it.. darn good thing not everything works that way..there'd REALLY be no joy in Mudville!! LOL

The whole notion of platonic making out appeared in another thread.. can't recall it now, but it was funny .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Word! But you have to be careful who you "platonic" make out with..
> You know boys.. they can be so damn sensative.




I know.. they always want more and stuff...
hate to break their hearts and be like "Sorry buddy, friends only" LOL


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I know.. they always want more and stuff...
> hate to break their hearts and be like "Sorry buddy, friends only" LOL



Exactly

Someone always wants more.. Usually the boys 

Stinky boys


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly
> 
> Someone always wants more.. Usually the boys
> 
> Stinky boys



Boys make things so complicated...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I know.. they always want more and stuff...
> hate to break their hearts and be like "Sorry buddy, friends only" LOL





Carrieannew said:


> Exactly
> 
> Someone always wants more.. Usually the boys
> 
> Stinky boys



this is such an emotional roller coaster.. I can't take this.. I'm devastated..


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Pavlovian response.. I get it.. darn good thing not everything works that way..there'd REALLY be no joy in Mudville!! LOL
> 
> The whole notion of platonic making out appeared in another thread.. can't recall it now, but it was funny .


lol...well actually I think it came about when I was teasing Carrie about flirting with my man....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Ahhh...FWB...I c......lol
> heheh tho I have to admit I have never felt it was platonic even if it was with a friend with benfits...




Oh FWB are a whole nother animal Angy!!!


FWB are two people who want to be more than friends but dont want to admit it or make a commitment... that is not platonic at all!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Boys make things so complicated...



Word! Hehe



buena vista said:


> this is such an emotional roller coaster.. I can't take this.. I'm devastated..



Wanna make out?



acm563 said:


> lol...well actually I think it came about when I was teasing Carrie about flirting with my man....



Moi??? 
I just simply asking Randy if he wanted to make out.. i dont understand the problem


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh FWB are a whole nother animal Angy!!!
> 
> 
> FWB are two people who want to be more than friends but dont want to admit it or make a commitment... that is not platonic at all!!!



Exactly
Because they have a fear of commitment. Which is usually because the guy is telling the girl he wants to "just be friends" blah blah blah


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh well see those are 2 different things.. there are FWB and then "platonic" making out.. not the same


       
Ok, I give up  I will either have a FWB or NON platonic making out..
Of course....ummm..nope not gonna say it..family board


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> this is such an emotional roller coaster.. I can't take this.. I'm devastated..



hehe ya just need to practice more platonic making out... it will get easier..

That is one thing I learned from my new Anthony Robbins book last night.. LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh FWB are a whole nother animal Angy!!!



funny how you managed to work the word "animal" into that explanation


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> FWB are two people who want to be more than friends but dont want to admit it or make a commitment... that is not platonic at all!!!


Hmmm, well 40+ yr old FWB is not that at all .... but heheh I wont go into it...


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hehe ya just need to practice more platonic making out... it will get easier..
> 
> That is one thing I learned from my new Anthony Robbins book last night.. LOL



That's the one thing you got from "Awaken the Giant Within?" OMG that's funny   .. I totally get it, practice, etc... it's just funny given the title of the book.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> funny how you managed to work the word "animal" into that explanation



Turned ya on didn't it   LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Turned ya on didn't it   LOL



 Well it is distracting me from my work, but not because of THAT.. people here are probably wondering why I'm laughing as much as I am. This whole thread is seriously making me laugh!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> That's the one thing you got from "Awaken the Giant Within?" OMG that's funny   .. I totally get it, practice, etc... it's just funny given the title of the book.



Hey, it is all about taking his words and ideas and fitting them into your life... and YOU need more platonic making out..

so there..lol

 

And I can imagine you sitting there laughing your little butt off..


----------



## CinRell

I'm getting excited


Fair warning... these guys are very friendly...






That one ran up to me from across a grassy spot and just after the picture, took a flying leap at my leg and proceeded to climb up my jeans to my waste until he finally jumped back off.

of course we HAVE to go here. 
my cantina  DOn't ask.. I'm addicted to this place






This is like o'hana but better






This is where I will urge you all NOT to jump from





This is where we shall lose all of our money






ooooh. pretty.





This is where we will play cosmic puttputt





Hopefully this will happen





and if anyone feels brave, we'll get up close and personal





Can you all tell I'm in great need of a distraction/break ? LOL


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly
> Because they have a fear of commitment. Which is usually because the guy is telling the girl he wants to "just be friends" blah blah blah


lol...well...to quote a certain hoseman he always tells me that is where we as females get into trouble. That "we" read into everything but that men mean exactly what they say with no hidden meanings...(ie:if they say they love you they love you if they say just friends then they MEAN just friends...lol)


----------



## acm563

Awesome pictures Cindy


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Can you all tell I'm in great need of a distraction/break ? LOL



WOW!! Thanks Cindy. Never been to NF or Toronto and have never met some of my favorite disfriends. This would be two-fer!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Cin -those pictures are great and see you can be our tour guide -did you pick a date yet?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Word! But you have to be careful who you "platonic" make out with..
> You know boys.. they can be so damn sensative.



Oh I B sensative...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> WOW!! Thanks Cindy. Never been to NF or Toronto and have never met some of my favorite disfriends. This would be two-fer!



All of those pics are from NF

Toronto is an AMAZING place.. crazy driving there tho...lol


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> Cin -those pictures are great and see you can be our tour guide -did you pick a date yet?



This weekend, please


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Exactly
> 
> Someone always wants more.. Usually the boys
> 
> Stinky boys





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Boys make things so complicated...




OMG    We all know its the women who get emotionally involved...its always the women...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> This weekend, please



Hehe.. come on up!!

This works for me!!


----------



## tawasdave

I cannot be sure but I think maybe that squirrel platonicaly made out with Cin...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> I cannot be sure but I think maybe that squirrel platonicaly made out with Cin...




YES!!    

They are randy little creatures...LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> This weekend, please




I wish I could - this is my Free weekend (no kids)


----------



## buena vista

tawasdave said:


> I cannot be sure but I think maybe that squirrel platonicaly made out with Cin...



OMG!   

it's her.. animal attraction.. ba-dum-chee


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> OMG    We all know its the women who get emotionally involved...its always the women...


Well.. "I" am heartless and emotionless so I dont qualify for this statement


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> This weekend, please



 You really do need a vacation, don'tcha??

Won't be until mid-June for me. I'm all out through the 7th.. then I have n-o-t-h-i-n-g planned for the rest of the spring/summer - nothing to do but play golf, go to the beach,.. whatever I want.


----------



## CinRell

The squirrels.. they love me.


It was kinda freaky. A family nearby was like OH MY!  I said.. slightly panicked and softly.. "no squirrel.. not cool bad squirrel.. down down down!"

Anyway, I think we are shooting for August... that's when Patty can make it and I really want her to come. This also gives time for you guys to recoup from disney .... we can, in the meantime, figure out where we wanna stay, how long, what we wanna do..

and maybe I can lose weight by then


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Well.. "I" am heartless and emotionless so I dont qualify for this statement



right.. and I am a very serious, no nonsense person.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> The squirrels.. they love me.
> 
> 
> It was kinda freaky. A family nearby was like OH MY!  I said.. slightly panicked and softly.. "no squirrel.. not cool bad squirrel.. down down down!"
> 
> Anyway, I think we are shooting for August... that's when Patty can make it and I really want her to come. This also gives time for you guys to recoup from disney .... we can, in the meantime, figure out where we wanna stay, how long, what we wanna do..
> 
> and maybe I can lose weight by then



We need to make it before August 14th, or after August 21st.. LOL


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We need to make it before August 14th, or after August 21st.. LOL



I vote for before August 14th


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> right.. and I am a very serious, no nonsense person.




And I am a quiet innocent little girl.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> The squirrels.. they love me.
> 
> 
> It was kinda freaky. A family nearby was like OH MY!  I said.. slightly panicked and softly.. "no squirrel.. not cool bad squirrel.. down down down!"
> 
> Anyway, I think we are shooting for August... that's when Patty can make it and I really want her to come. This also gives time for you guys to recoup from disney .... we can, in the meantime, figure out where we wanna stay, how long, what we wanna do..
> 
> and maybe I can lose weight by then



Anything you put your mind to, and DECIDE to do, you CAN do!!!!!!

Seriously



I love Tony Robbins


----------



## CinRell

I suppose we can check hotel prices and see when it's best to go....

I know prices are pretty peak around then but I usually do dive hotels there anyway.... last time I did a falls view but not MAJOR falls view.. it wasn't awful and it was not very expensive... but it was in november.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> right.. and I am a very serious, no nonsense person.






jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And I am a quiet innocent little girl.



I guess we all 3 just go to prove how appearances can be deceiving....
and Randy can vouch for me being heartless I promise you..I am mean to him all the time


----------



## acm563

Ahemmmm...... CINDY...You did notice Tom changed his little icon from MM to a squirrel????  Is there a hidden message there since men dont always say what they mean....Perhaps Tom wishes he had been that "randy" squirrel???


----------



## CinRell

Tom you wanna climb my leg?


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Ahemmmm...... CINDY...You did notice Tom changed his little icon from MM to a squirrel????  Is there a hidden message there since men dont always say what they mean....Perhaps Tom wishes he had been that "randy" squirrel???





CinRell said:


> Tom you wanna climb my leg?



  I was wondering how long it would take you all to notice!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I was wondering how long it would take you all to notice!



Well, at least I see you are not in denial...There is your answer Cindy 

OH and TOM...it is y'all not you all


----------



## sand2270

morning all.  I haven't been as chatty this week, hopefully I can make it on to the nightly chat sometime this week.  Hope everyone is well!


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I suppose we can check hotel prices and see when it's best to go....
> 
> I know prices are pretty peak around then but I usually do dive hotels there anyway.... last time I did a falls view but not MAJOR falls view.. it wasn't awful and it was not very expensive... but it was in november.




http://www.northofthefalls.com/visitors/todo/accomodations.shtml

Some options.. not sure what people's budgets are, but I'll keep looking. AAA discounts at some places.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> morning all.  I haven't been as chatty this week, hopefully I can make it on to the nightly chat sometime this week.  Hope everyone is well!



Hello Amy!!! Hope your day is the best!


----------



## sand2270

Thanks work is crazy right now and I have been avoiding my laptop at night.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Thanks work is crazy right now and I have been avoiding my laptop at night.


I know that feeling...sometimes I think the laptop and cell are as much a part of me as my arm...My son told me after our last vacation that he is not going with me again if I continue to take the pc and answer my cell. But as I tell him it is work that pays for these vacations so ..... The only real vacation vacation I ever take is when I am on a cruise and wont pay extra for internet time...lol..although the last cruise I had over $150 in roaming charges on the phone....


----------



## sand2270

I had a blackberry a few years ago and I was always on the stupid thing.  When I switched teams and my contract ran out, my new boss asked if I wanted to renew it and I said "not really".  I need my non-work email time.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> OH and TOM...it is y'all not you all



 Thanks Ang. Just be glad I don't staht postin' with a true Boston accent.


----------



## CinRell

I'll take a look, tom. Best spots to stay are right by the falls or clifton hill. If it says "within walking distance of clifton hill" I'll take it. I stayed a bit further once (much cheaper) and driving everywhere and paying to park didn't do it for me.

I usually use niagarainfo.com

I can't imagine staying on the NY side. all the fun stuff for us is on canadian side. I'd hate to deal with crossing the border.. esp if we want to partake in drinkage.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Thanks Ang. Just be glad I don't staht postin' with a true Boston accent.



lol..thats ok ..i like diff accents..Randy does not sound like he is from Michigan at all...lol Mine actually sounds more like I am from NC on most days unless I think about it and pull off the midwestern drawl... I am used to being teased for how southern I am ...( remember I am heartles, things dont bother me)


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> lol..thats ok ..i like diff accents..Randy does not sound like he is from Michigan at all...lol Mine actually sounds more like I am from NC on most days unless I think about it and pull off the midwestern drawl... I am used to being teased for how southern I am ...( remember I am heartles, things dont bother me)



Mine sounds like I'm the Queen of the Universe.

Oh wait. That's cuz I am


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Mine sounds like I'm the Queen of the Universe.
> 
> Oh wait. That's cuz I am


----------



## PirateMel

CinRell said:


> I'll take a look, tom. Best spots to stay are right by the falls or clifton hill. If it says "within walking distance of clifton hill" I'll take it. I stayed a bit further once (much cheaper) and driving everywhere and paying to park didn't do it for me.
> 
> I usually use niagarainfo.com
> 
> I can't imagine staying on the NY side. all the fun stuff for us is on canadian side. I'd hate to deal with crossing the border.. esp if we want to partake in drinkage.



I have done Niagara Falls a couple of times and found the Residence Inn fireside, if it is stilled called that, reasonably priced (about $100 less per night than right over the falls).  It is located to the left on the street that runs parallel to the falls and is right next door to an awesome gift shop.  Friday night during the summer they have fireworks over the falls with a light show - best seen from the Canadian side.  
Don't miss the Maid of the Mist - will get wetter that Kali!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, I am of the board for most of the morning cause I had stuff to do and then I come on and this place explodes. . .

Well, hello everyone, glad to see everyone is having so much fun on humpday. . .lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

acm563 said:


> lol..thats ok ..i like diff accents..Randy does not sound like he is from Michigan at all...lol Mine actually sounds more like I am from NC on most days unless I think about it and pull off the midwestern drawl... I am used to being teased for how southern I am ...( remember I am heartles, things dont bother me)



What are you talking about... us Michigan people don't have an accent.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I am of the board for most of the morning cause I had stuff to do and then I come on and this place explodes. . .
> 
> Well, hello everyone, glad to see everyone is having so much fun on humpday. . .lol


Hello Nurse Darcy Yes, the board has definitly hopping this morning, and crawling with jumping  squirrels


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> What are you talking about... us Michigan people don't have an accent.



lol...well idk about that...typically "y'all" *do* to us Southern Folk... 
I tease Randy because the first time I ever talked to him it was like talking to my friend Joe who lives in Fl(transplanted from PA) No accent whatsoever from Randy....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Hello Nurse Darcy Yes, the board has definitly hopping this morning, and crawling with jumping  squirrels



Geez, I am thinking I might have to do a recap. . .lol. . .a g-rated version. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> lol...well idk about that...typically "y'all" *do* to us Southern Folk...
> I tease Randy because the first time I ever talked to him it was like talking to my friend Joe who lives in Fl(transplanted from PA) No accent whatsoever from Randy....



I be not havin no gosh darn accent ya'all


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, I am of the board for most of the morning cause I had stuff to do and then I come on and this place explodes. . .
> 
> Well, hello everyone, glad to see everyone is having so much fun on humpday. . .lol



That might explain it Darcy!  You can try to summarize what happened, but I think we've resolved that Squirrels can be provocative little creatures, Carrie isn't a flirt, Ang doesn't like hugs becaue she's not a huggy person, Michiganites don't have accents, there's such a thing as platonic kissing and it's highly encouraged, Tracy is an innocent girl, Cindy needs a vacation very soon, and oh yes, and I am a very serious person who doesn't enjoy life at all.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> I be not havin no gosh darn accent ya'all



Awww babe...and you told me you LOVED my accent    
Now u r making fun of it


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> That might explain it Darcy!  You can try to summarize what happened, but I think we've resolved that Squirrels can be provocative little creatures, Carrie isn't a flirt, Ang doesn't like hugs becaue she's not a huggy person, Michiganites don't have accents, there's such a thing as platonic kissing and it's highly encouraged, Tracy is an innocent girl, Cindy needs a vacation very soon, and oh yes, and I am a very serious person who doesn't enjoy life at all.



ROFLMAO. . .Why thank you Tom. . .you just saved me minutes of rereading to make sure I don't leave anything out. . .but wait, I thought Carrie wasn't the huggy person and Angy does. . .oh will I ever get it all straight. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Why thank you Tom. . .you just saved me minutes of rereading to make sure I don't leave anything out. . .but wait, I thought Carrie wasn't the huggy person and Angy does. . .oh will I ever get it all straight. . .lol



 sarcasm was running rampant this morning.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> That might explain it Darcy!  You can try to summarize what happened, but I think we've resolved that Squirrels can be provocative little creatures, Carrie isn't a flirt, Ang doesn't like hugs becaue she's not a huggy person, Michiganites don't have accents, there's such a thing as platonic kissing and it's highly encouraged, Tracy is an innocent girl, Cindy needs a vacation very soon, and oh yes, and I am a very serious person who doesn't enjoy life at all.


    mmm Tom I htink you failed reading comprehension  AngEvil is HEARTLESS & UNEMOTIONAL but very much a huggy person..

and DARCY you might want to add that Tom is changeable with the siggies...he goes from MM to a lil "squirrelly" (I know, I know ...so not a word)


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Why thank you Tom. . .you just saved me minutes of rereading to make sure I don't leave anything out. . .but wait, I thought Carrie wasn't the huggy person and Angy does. . .oh will I ever get it all straight. . .lol



Just goes to show that MEN do not pay attention Darcy


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> mmm Tom I htink you failed reading comprehension  AngEvil is HEARTLESS & UNEMOTIONAL but very much a huggy person..
> 
> and DARCY you might want to add that Tom is changeable with the siggies...he goes from MM to a lil "squirrelly" (I know, I know ...so not a word)



ROFLMAO. . .Ya'all were having way too much fun without me now. . .(see, ya even have me sayin ya'all - and I am from California where we have no accents. . .). . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .Ya'all were having way too much fun without me now. . .(see, ya even have me sayin ya'all - and I am from California where we have no accents. . .). . .lol


Geezzz.....I do not know what I am going to do with "youse guys" When we meet in May I will teach you the proper enunciation of y'all....It just kind of flows together as ONE syllable...not two as in you all or ya'all....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> mmm Tom I htink you failed reading comprehension  AngEvil is HEARTLESS & UNEMOTIONAL but very much a huggy person..
> 
> and DARCY you might want to add that Tom is changeable with the siggies...he goes from MM to a lil "squirrelly" (I know, I know ...so not a word)



Couldn't help the sig change.. I mean, that picture of Cindy and the  and then Randy's comment, and then Cindy's description of the event just sent me over the edge.. 

"The   they love me. It was kinda freaky. A family nearby was like OH MY! I said.. slightly panicked and softly.. "no .. not cool bad .. down down down!"   

I will go back and re-read some of the thread.. I was literally doubled over a couple of times.


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> That might explain it Darcy!  You can try to summarize what happened, but I think we've resolved that Squirrels can be provocative little creatures, Carrie isn't a flirt, Ang doesn't like hugs becaue she's not a huggy person, Michiganites don't have accents, there's such a thing as platonic kissing and it's highly encouraged, Tracy is an innocent girl, Cindy needs a vacation very soon, and oh yes, and I am a very serious person who doesn't enjoy life at all.





acm563 said:


> mmm Tom I htink you failed reading comprehension  AngEvil is HEARTLESS & UNEMOTIONAL but very much a huggy person..
> 
> and DARCY you might want to add that Tom is changeable with the siggies...he goes from MM to a lil "squirrelly" (I know, I know ...so not a word)




Thanks Tom and Angy for the recap. It save me from reading 5 pages.   What this about NF trip?  Are we doing a road trip now this summer to NF?  I need details ppl,  PLEASE


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Geezzz.....I do not know what I am going to do with "youse guys" When we meet in May I will teach you the proper enunciation of y'all....It just kind of flows together as ONE syllable...not two as in you all or ya'all....




Oh teach me baby..teach me...


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Couldn't help the sig change.. I mean, that picture of Cindy and the  and then Randy's comment, and then Cindy's description of the event just sent me over the edge..
> 
> "The   they love me. It was kinda freaky. A family nearby was like OH MY! I said.. slightly panicked and softly.. "no .. not cool bad .. down down down!"
> 
> I will go back and re-read some of the thread.. I was literally doubled over a couple of times.



Tom, I thought I was the only one who was sometimes doubled over in hysterical, can't-catch-your-breath, laughter. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Geezzz.....I do not know what I am going to do with "youse guys" When we meet in May I will teach you the proper enunciation of y'all....It just kind of flows together as ONE syllable...not two as in you all or ya'all....



That's right Angy, you tell.. it's pronounced y'all.....even I know that.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks Tom and Angy for the recap. It save me from reading 5 pages.   What this about NF trip?  Are we doing a road trip now this summer to NF?  I need details ppl,  PLEASE



Right! Thanks Teresa!!! Cindy is working on a dismeet for NF, and because of everyone's schedules including planned trips to the World, early August seems like the most likely time.


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, I thought I was the only one who was sometimes doubled over in hysterical, can't-catch-your-breath, laughter. . .lol



'fraid not.. when I get going, look out! .. and it's much more fun than ab crunches!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh teach me baby..teach me...



I have a few new things to show you babe...thats what PMs are for


----------



## acm563

*And I just have one thing to say!!! Y'all are a sick bunch of perverted people*
  



 


I guess that is why I love you so much


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> That's right Angy, you tell.. it's pronounced y'all.....even I know that.



Thank you Teresa!!! I knew someone on here had some class


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> *And I just have one thing to say!!! Y'all are a sick bunch of perverted people*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is why I love you so much


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> 'fraid not.. when I get going, look out! .. and it's much more fun than ab crunches!



LOL, you are so right there. . .usually my stomach muscles will ACHE afterwards. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL, you are so right there. . .usually my stomach muscles will ACHE afterwards. . .lol



I am so NOT going to comment....................................................................................................


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> I am so NOT going to comment....................................................................................................



Hey, twisting my words like that?. . .I was talking about laughter. . .lol (of course I would expect nothing less from you). . .lol


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> *And I just have one thing to say!!! Y'all are a sick bunch of perverted people*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess that is why I love you so much





acm563 said:


> I am so NOT going to comment....................................................................................................



  

Nice segue! LOL


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, twisting my words like that?. . .I was talking about laughter. . .lol (of course I would expect nothing less from you). . .lol



  Sorry.....hey at least I kept it in a PM and not public  

and blame it on Randy, he keeps my mind in the gutter...I used to be all sweet and innocent...He has corrupted me


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Nice segue! LOL



Thank you, Thank you very much!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Sorry.....hey at least I kept it in a PM and not public
> 
> and blame it on Randy, he keeps my mind in the gutter...I used to be all sweet and innocent...He has corrupted me



Oh yea riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....     now my stomach muscles are aching....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> now my stomach muscles are aching....


Oh really????lol...Maybe I should explain my PM to Darcy to you        so if YOUR stomach muscles are aching thats an interesting thought


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Oh really????lol...Maybe I should explain my PM to Darcy to you        so if YOUR stomach muscles are aching thats an interesting thought



ROFLMAO. . .oh no, NOT going there. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> ROFLMAO. . .oh no, NOT going there. . .lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

Oh my this is what I am doing today        good thing I am in the office by myself today


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, I am going to lay my head down for a bit. . .gotta work tonight so going to try to take a nap. . .

Please try to behave. . .


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Oh my this is what I am doing today        good thing I am in the office by myself today



As I keep saying laughter is indeed the best medicine.... and I am either going to have laugh lines or frown lines so I prefer the smiley ones


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks, I am going to lay my head down for a bit. . .gotta work tonight so going to try to take a nap. . .
> 
> Please try to behave. . .



Sweet dreams and uh..no ...laughing 
and behaving is NO fun, so nope not gonna do it...sorry


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Right! Thanks Teresa!!! Cindy is working on a dismeet for NF, and because of everyone's schedules including planned trips to the World, early August seems like the most likely time.



Sounds like a plan.  I'm available for early August. 



tawasdave said:


> Oh yea riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight....     now my stomach muscles are aching....



My stomach muscles are aching and so are my arms, but not from laughing.   It was that damn water aerobics class, I must not have used these muscles in a very long time.  Top it off I'm going to another class tonight.


----------



## acm563

...biting my tongue...biting my tongue....


----------



## dismem98

Hey Cin,

*Thanks for waiting to go to NF until I can get there.  I finish my classes on Aug 2nd so I'm good anytime after that.  The only other weekend I have off before that is July 4th and not sure that would be a good time to go, but will if you all want to.*

Oh and btw, I have no accent either.  No really I don't.


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> Oh and btw, I have no accent either.  No really I don't.


Oh I know better than that Ms Texas


----------



## tawasdave

dismem98 said:


> Hey Cin,
> 
> *Thanks for waiting to go to NF until I can get there.  I finish my classes on Aug 2nd so I'm good anytime after that.  The only other weekend I have off before that is July 4th and not sure that would be a good time to go, but will if you all want to.*
> 
> Oh and btw, I have no accent either.  No really I don't.



OMG...no accent?


----------



## dismem98

Now Randy, you know I don't sound like I'm from Texas and I am not from here so there.

Most people don't know where I'm from by my accent which most of you can not say that... so there!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

When I get mad or excited, the accent I picked up in North Carolina the few years I lived there comes out.   Other than that.. I truly do not have an accent.


----------



## CinRell

Ohio people speak real american. We don't have accents. Well, Northern Ohio at least.

Southern is a whole different story. They speak appalachian.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Ohio people speak real american. We don't have accents. Well, Northern Ohio at least.
> 
> Southern is a whole different story. They speak appalachian.



We speak American here too Cin..lol BTW love that avatar


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We speak American here too Cin..lol BTW love that avatar



  Ditto! ... about the avatahh I mean,.. not the accent.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Ohio people speak real american. We don't have accents. Well, Northern Ohio at least.
> 
> Southern is a whole different story. They speak appalachian.






jadedbeauty14304 said:


> We speak American here too Cin..lol BTW love that avatar




lol...when i first moved back here after living in IN and the surrounding area for 10 years I couldnt understand half of what was said to me     Now my friends in IN ask me to repeat myself
Oh well I will speak SLOWLY and enunciate when I am around y'all...(you guys, youse guys)


----------



## tawasdave

Is it just me..or does Cin seem a little squirrely today..   I mean after all...what some people will not do for some excitement...lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Is it just me..or does Cin seem a little squirrely today..   I mean after all...what some people will not do for some excitement...lol



Cin is a little squirrely every day! Thats what I absolutely love about her.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Is it just me..or does Cin seem a little squirrely today..   I mean after all...what some people will not do for some excitement...lol


She has Disney fever hon, and since she cant see The Mouse she is settling for squirrels....plus the squirrel got Tom all excited and she noticed that...


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> Is it just me..or does Cin seem a little squirrely today..   I mean after all...what some people will not do for some excitement...lol



Squirrel you!


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Squirrel you!




      

shocking...simply shocking


----------



## NJGuy3

Hope everyone's having a great afternoon.
I was just talking to Cindy about this and wanted to share...For anyone who may be unaware of these Disney shows on Travel Channel this month:

http://www.travelchannel.com/TV_Shows/Season_Of_Disney


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

CinRell said:


> Ohio people speak real american. We don't have accents. Well, Northern Ohio at least.
> 
> Southern is a whole different story. They speak appalachian.



Noooo, nooo, noo.  Minnesooooota accents are real American, don't ya know?  

Anyhow, this weekend is the Tacoooooma Dooooooome for the boooooooat shoooooow.  Might have to goooooooo over there...


----------



## acm563

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Noooo, nooo, noo.  Minnesooooota accents are real American, don't ya know?
> 
> Anyhow, this weekend is the Tacoooooma Dooooooome for the boooooooat shoooooow.  Might have to goooooooo over there...


lol...Thats funny...I spent 2 weeks in Minneapolis on business last year and I loved hearing the dontcha know.... and I was surprised at how many aboots I heard instead of about...


----------



## CinRell

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Noooo, nooo, noo.  Minnesooooota accents are real American, don't ya know?
> 
> Anyhow, this weekend is the Tacoooooma Dooooooome for the boooooooat shoooooow.  Might have to goooooooo over there...



Where the heck have you been?


----------



## disneyfanx3

I don't have an accent either growing up in Fl you are around people from everywhere - my parents where from Philly, my teachers were all from the midwest - So no accent here


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Squirrel you!



"Squirrel you".. hmm.. probably a good thing for Randy you didn't chose a fox for your avatar..


----------



## disneyfanx3

Cin - I agree with Tom and Tracy - Love the new avatar


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> "Squirrel you".. hmm.. probably a good thing for Randy you didn't chose a fox for your avatar..



   hehehe well ya know tho Tom then Randy would have been loving it......but he is conceited enough already


----------



## disneyfanx3

buena vista said:


> "Squirrel you".. hmm.. probably a good thing for Randy you didn't chose a fox for your avatar..


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> sarcasm was running rampant this morning.


Yeah, y'all have to be careful not to fall into that sar chasm. 

And no, I don't have a southern accent (although I have southern roots and I can *do* any number of convincing ones), but since standard English lacks a 3rd person plural form, it is a useful convention.


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> 'fraid not.. when I get going, look out! .. and it's much more fun than ab crunches!



My friend, pretty much *anything* is more fun than ab crunches!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, y'all have to be careful not to fall into that sar chasm.
> 
> And no, I don't have a southern accent (although I have southern roots and I can *do* any number of convincing ones), but since standard English lacks a 3rd person plural form, it is a useful convention.



Too late for that caution K.. we all (w'all??) have been playing in the chasm for some time now


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Too late for that caution K.. we all (w'all??) have been playing in the chasm for some time now


           
with that w'all I think you have fallen so deeply into the chasm that not even Hoseman could rescue you!!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> Too late for that caution K.. we all (w'all??) have been playing in the chasm for some time now



We-all would be redundant, if amusing.


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> We-all would be redundant, if amusing.



**This message brought to you by the Department of Redundancy Department**


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> with that w'all I think you have fallen so deeply into the chasm that not even Hoseman could rescue you!!!!



Hey, as long as I have great company here, I'd rather stay unrescued.


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> Hey, as long as I have great company here, I'd rather stay unrescued.



"I live in my own world... but it's ok, they know me here."


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> "I live in my own world... but it's ok, they know me here."



See! and if we really do need rescuing, we have plenty of public safety and health care industry folks around here just in case.. I feel safe in the chasm.  

I'm heading out in a bit.. more rehearsal time tonight, but it's so nice out I'm hoping to take a long walk with the dog beforehand. 

I really enjoyed today my friends! Thanks for the great company.. as always!


----------



## acm563

I agree....
Everyone have an awesome evening, it has been a very entertaining day


----------



## libertybell7

what the heck...10 pages without me? you all need help...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> what the heck...10 pages without me? you all need help...



Oh Shawn, you have no idea. . .these people went nuts today. . .there were 6 pages just up till this morning. . .it took me forever to catch up. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  

Y'all must have stayed up late last night partying in Chat.  Who's not hung over?  I wasn't there last night so I know I'm not.  

Come on sleepy heads wake up.....26 days before I'm finally meet Darcy, RedBudLover, Smee, Carrie and anyone else arriving on Wednesday.  Can't wait...


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> 
> Y'all must have stayed up late last night partying in Chat.  Who's not hung over?  I wasn't there last night so I know I'm not.
> 
> Come on sleepy heads wake up.....26 days before I'm finally meet Darcy, RedBudLover, Smee, Carrie and anyone else arriving on Wednesday.  Can't wait...



Good Morning Teresa and everyone else...
Nope , not hung over here, but going out tonight so the possibility exists....lol

And....yay              13 more days til you get to go "home"
Is it May yet?

 to all....Conference calls today so it will be a long day...


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all....and a very special Good Morning to my sweetie...      ...a glorious morning here..sunny suppose to be up to about 65 here today...High fire danger again today...so keeping fingers crossed...a neighboring department was out on three different brush fires yesterday...

So ya all have a wonderful day...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all....and a very special Good Morning to my sweetie...      ...a glorious morning here..sunny suppose to be up to about 65 here today...High fire danger again today...so keeping fingers crossed...a neighboring department was out on three different brush fires yesterday...
> 
> So ya all have a wonderful day...


Woah...was that weird or what....posting at the same time...lol

Good morning babe...    Hope your day is the best....
Stay sweet and be safe


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> you all need help...


lol...I will take that as a question Shawn, and no we didnt need any help we were doing just fine...       but anytime you want to join in and assist go right ahead...the more the merrier...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you crazy wonderful DIS'ers.  It is sunny and going to be in the mid-60's here today, which makes me a happy girl.  

Yay Teresa!        funky dancing partners for your bananas!! 

I leave you with a pretty picture I took while on a walk yesterday...


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
Sunny and temperature going to 70.  

Nice scenic photo Tracy.


----------



## CinRell

Beautiful, Jaded!

Everyone has to let me know what they are into that is going to the NF trip.  If we're doing the same hotel we can book early to get all rooms by one another. If we're doing a house. we prob have to book soon (house sounds fun!)

If you're into nature walks, etc I'll take a hop up there soon and scope out some (there' s a gorgeous one I stumbled upon a few years back).  There's an aviary and a butterfly conservatory. Really cool gardens. Wineries... outlet mall.

Then there is the bars, wax museums, arcades, hershey store, cool restaurants (These are the things I typiaclly do).. touristy stuff

Then there's stuff like the SKylon tower, maid of the myst, journy behind the falls, spanish aero car, rapids walk...

I can put together something talking about all the options and people can just divvy up and do as they want or we can all together do a sampling of each.

I'm a PR gal and my last job I was the event coordinator.  You guys had no idea what you were getting yourselves into when you told me to organize this


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going to 70.
> 
> Nice scenic photo Tracy.



70s here today and tomorrow here too, hun!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> 70s here today and tomorrow here too, hun!



Good Morning sweetie...to brighten up your day


----------



## CinRell

Check this out.. there is even a bar in the kitchen with stools and all (teehee)

bit pricey tho

http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p153168

This is walking distance...

http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p138631

http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p178233


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Check this out.. there is even a bar in the kitchen with stools and all (teehee)
> 
> bit pricey tho
> 
> http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p153168
> 
> This is walking distance...
> 
> http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p138631
> 
> http://www.cyberrentals.com/rental/p178233



Big thanks to our favorite cruise director for looking into this!  

I think a house is a good/fun option.. possibly even cost effective depending on the number of people who plan on attending. The Butterfly manor isn't available on the 8th though, and I thought that was the weekend we were targeting. It's beautiful though and potentially ideal if we have an army of DISers to board. The Ascot manor looks more manageable, but again, it would depend on the number of people who go. 

My $0.02 for now


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Big thanks to our favorite cruise director for looking into this!
> 
> I think a house is a good/fun option.. possibly even cost effective depending on the number of people who plan on attending. The Butterfly manor isn't available on the 8th though, and I thought that was the weekend we were targeting. It's beautiful though and potentially ideal if we have an army of DISers to board. The Ascot manor looks more manageable, but again, it would depend on the number of people who go.
> 
> My $0.02 for now



well.. let's nail down a date and who is going and then I can really narrow it down. Also... who would prefer a hotel and who would prefer a house ?


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> well.. let's nail down a date and who is going and then I can really narrow it down. Also... who would prefer a hotel and who would prefer a house ?



I am the type of person who will go with the flow - so what everyone else would like will be fine with me. I think it will be to hard for me to go if we go much later than the weekend of the 9th. The weekend of the 9th  is my free weekend and also my birthday and I think Teresa has a birthday around that time to.


----------



## CinRell

disneyfanx3 said:


> I am the type of person who will go with the flow - so what everyone else would like will be fine with me. I think it will be to hard for me to go if we go much later than the weekend of the 9th. The weekend of the 9th  is my free weekend and also my birthday and I think Teresa has a birthday around that time to.



What is everyone's late July availability?


----------



## deltachi8

Hi all, just checking in the ol' neighborhood.  Looks like we have a few new connections - congratulations!!

Mary and I are just about two weeks away from our wedding date and Disney Honeymoon.  Can't wait.  Then, this summer we get to settle in our new house in Houston.

For those going to the falls - just a couple friendly tips from someone who lives near the border (currently) - when re-entering the US you now need proof of citizenship - so either a passport or gov't photo id with a birth certificate - they are enforcing this.

The exchange rate has changed drastically over the past few years - the canadian and US dollar are basically at par now.  This makes things on the Canadain side more expensive (more so when you add in the various taxes) - so be prepared.  The candain side has more "fun" things to do, the US side is ok, but  if you do get a chance, wlak across the Rainbow bridge (between US and Canada) - the view of the river and falls is really cool from there.

...anything else..oh ya, have fun (in my best Patrick from Soarin' voice)


----------



## CinRell

deltachi8 said:


> Hi all, just checking in the ol' neighborhood.  Looks like we have a few new connections - congratulations!!
> 
> Mary and I are just about two weeks away from our wedding date and Disney Honeymoon.  Can't wait.  Then, this summer we get to settle in our new house in Houston.
> 
> For those going to the falls - just a couple friendly tips from someone who lives near the border (currently) - when re-entering the US you now need proof of citizenship - so either a passport or gov't photo id with a birth certificate - they are enforcing this.
> 
> The exchange rate has changed drastically over the past few years - the canadian and US dollar are basically at par now.  This makes things on the Canadain side more expensive (more so when you add in the various taxes) - so be prepared.  The candain side has more "fun" things to do, the US side is ok, but  if you do get a chance, wlak across the Rainbow bridge (between US and Canada) - the view of the river and falls is really cool from there.
> 
> ...anything else..oh ya, have fun (in my best Patrick from Soarin' voice)



You need to read here more we went over all of that already LOL!
well, here and chat.

2 of our posters live in buffalo and I'm a NF snob and addict LOL!

You always needed proof of citizenship tho.. I always took my bc and drivers lis.

Congrats on your upcoming wedding. Sucks you have to wait between wedding and move.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> What is everyone's late July availability?



I'd prefer a house if we can work out the logistics, but I can go with the flow as well. I'm not sure about late July.. that's my birthday weekend and while I don't have any current plans I'll check with my peeps around here just to make sure they're not planning anything. Might be fun to celebrate my 43rd this way!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

CinRell said:


> What is everyone's late July availability?



I am ok with that - but I think that Patty isn't available until August


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> I'd prefer a house if we can work out the logistics, but I can go with the flow as well. I'm not sure about late July.. that's my birthday weekend and while I don't have any current plans I'll check with my peeps around here just to make sure they're not planning anything. Might be fun to celebrate my 43rd this way!!



hm, which weekend is that? I don't know--spending your birthday surrounded by disney addicts? Can you cope?


----------



## CinRell

Let's see when Darcy and Patty are available.. I think they had scheduling conflicts and I def. want both there.

I know I'm flexible that time of year. I think Leo is too....


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> hm, which weekend is that? I don't know--spending your birthday surrounded by disney addicts? Can you cope?



we'll see.. I'm resilient .

(last weekend of July)


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> we'll see.. I'm resilient .



<frantically scribbles notes>


----------



## Emtgirljen

buena vista said:


> we'll see.. I'm resilient .
> 
> (last weekend of July)



My birthday is the last weekend of July too!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I know I'm flexible that time of year. I think Leo is too....



I shouldn't have any problems with scheduling. That's plenty of time in advance for me to make myself unavailable from DJ'n a weekend.
My only issue as of right now, would be waiting for a passport once I have it done...I think it's a 10 week turn-around time?
Otherwise, I'm just as flexible.


----------



## disneyfanx3

NJGuy3 said:


> I shouldn't have any problems with scheduling. That's plenty of time in advance for me to make myself unavailable from DJ'n a weekend.
> My only issue as of right now, would be waiting for a passport once I have it done...I think it's a 10 week turn-around time?
> Otherwise, I'm just as flexible.



I just got my passport and it took only 5 weeks


----------



## buena vista

Emtgirljen said:


> My birthday is the last weekend of July too!



I remember! Same day I think.


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> well.. let's nail down a date and who is going and then I can really narrow it down. Also... who would prefer a hotel and who would prefer a house ?



Hmmmmmmmmmmmm, about a 5 hour drive for me to Niagra...hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> My birthday is the last weekend of July too!




My B day is 7/28..and its a BIG Bday...


----------



## NJGuy3

disneyfanx3 said:


> I just got my passport and it took only 5 weeks



Good to know. Thanks


----------



## Emtgirljen

tawasdave said:


> My B day is 7/28..and its a BIG Bday...



Yay for July birthday peeps!  Mine's the 24th, and it's not a big birthday for me, just a teeny tiny one.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Let's see when Darcy and Patty are available.. I think they had scheduling conflicts and I def. want both there.
> 
> I know I'm flexible that time of year. I think Leo is too....



Sweetie, my only conflict is that I will be at the World from the 22nd to the 31st of August. . .other than that, no conflicts whatsoever. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> My B day is 7/28..and its a BIG Bday...



21?!?!   



Emtgirljen said:


> Yay for July birthday peeps!  Mine's the 24th, and it's not a big birthday for me, just a teeny tiny one.



Woot Woot for the July Birthday peeps. I am another one. And I know another person who's bday is the day before mine.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> 21?!?!




21 and holding...


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> 21 and holding...



Yeah, and your kids are MUCH younger than they look. . .

so how many years you been holding Randy. . .more than me, but NOT by much. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Yeah, and your kids are MUCH younger than they look. . .
> 
> so how many years you been holding Randy. . .more than me, but NOT by much. . .



I thought he meant he was holding something else  

But I just figured he meant like TT hand on TOT or EE.... Since this is a family board and all


----------



## nurse.darcy

Also, for anyone who is interested. . .I have tentative vacation scheduled for the end of September, the middle two weeks of November and the first and second weekend (including the week in-between) in December. . .just remember, vacation to a nurse is relative. . .I just schedule my vacations a bit more creatively. . .If I plan well, I can have about 3+ months off per year. . .

So those are all potential vacation times. . .good for meets, when anyone is traveling my way or when there is a "Land" meet. . .or anything of the sort. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> I thought he meant he was holding something else
> 
> But I just figured he meant like TT hand on TOT or EE.... Since this is a family board and all



DFF! I love the way your mind works. . .lol. . .


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> DFF! I love the way your mind works. . .lol. . .



DFF you know it! 

We are going to have a blast. 4 weeks!!!! I cant believe it


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> DFF you know it!
> 
> We are going to have a blast. 4 weeks!!!! I cant believe it



Oh you know it. . .I can't wait to meet you. . .we are gonna have a BLAST. . .and probably blast off. . .lol.


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh you know it. . .I can't wait to meet you. . .we are gonna have a BLAST. . .and probably blast off. . .lol.



blast off?..um...nah...family board....and no doubt in my mind that Carrie will be blasted...just staying out of her teeth range....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

As long as it is before August 14th, I am good.  Leo, you don't NEED your passport, a drivers license and birth certificate will do.  So don't freak out if you don't have it in time.  Be careful renting a house, ask about the neighborhood!! There are some not so good places near the Falls, on both sides of the border.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh you know it. . .I can't wait to meet you. . .we are gonna have a BLAST. . .and probably blast off. . .lol.



Woot Woot


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> As long as it is before August 14th, I am good.  Leo, you don't NEED your passport, a drivers license and birth certificate will do.  So don't freak out if you don't have it in time.  Be careful renting a house, ask about the neighborhood!! There are some not so good places near the Falls, on both sides of the border.



I hear you on that! LOL!  Scaaaaaaaaawy people on some streets on the canookle side at least.

we'll send you in to scope it out trace LOL LOL!


Darcy does that mean the Aug NF trip is a no go for you???


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> I am the type of person who will go with the flow - so what everyone else would like will be fine with me. I think it will be to hard for me to go if we go much later than the weekend of the 9th. The weekend of the 9th  is my free weekend and also my birthday and I think Teresa has a birthday around that time to.



I'm good for the end of July or early August.  BTW Charlene is correct, my birthday is August 6th and I'll be sweet sixteen    (NOT)



Carrieannew said:


> I thought he meant he was holding something else
> 
> But I just figured he meant like TT hand on TOT or EE.... Since this is a family board and all


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> I hear you on that! LOL!  Scaaaaaaaaawy people on some streets on the canookle side at least.
> 
> we'll send you in to scope it out trace LOL LOL!
> 
> 
> Darcy does that mean the Aug NF trip is a no go for you???



Didn't say that at all Cindy. . .just said that those other times are guaranteed time slots for WDW trips or DLR trips. . .Some people been asking me about my time off. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Cin, if the Canadian weirdos freaked you out, I would hate to drop you off on the US side about 6 blocks from the water...lol  Can you say CrackHouses? LOL

I'll be happy to scope out anywhere you need me to.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Cin, if the Canadian weirdos freaked you out, I would hate to drop you off on the US side about 6 blocks from the water...lol  Can you say CrackHouses? LOL
> 
> I'll be happy to scope out anywhere you need me to.



Hold on, I spent a week at lake tahoe with a bunch of crazy gals. . .can I say TA HO'S. . .lol. . .anyway, between the crack houses, tatoo joints and the girls I was with. .. I pretty much couldn't wait to get home to the safety of my house. . .. . .we stayed in a house that slept 12. . .it was fun. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Hey all you good looking folks! Guess who is back in the fold?! lol!!
So, what's up? What have I missed?

Dx


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Hold on, I spent a week at lake tahoe with a bunch of crazy gals. . .can I say TA HO'S. . .lol. . .anyway, between the crack houses, tatoo joints and the girls I was with. .. I pretty much couldn't wait to get home to the safety of my house. . .. . .we stayed in a house that slept 12. . .it was fun. . .



TA Ho's.. LOL  .. just thinking, we have way too much time in between planning and doing this to come up with puns and rhymes that go with "Niagara" and "Falls"


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> TA Ho's.. LOL  .. just thinking, we have way too much time in between planning and doing this to come up with puns and rhymes that go with "Niagara" and "Falls"



Oh hon, don't get me started. . .and I am not the only one who could go there. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Leo, you don't NEED your passport, a drivers license and birth certificate will do.  So don't freak out if you don't have it in time.



Thanks Tracy...I'll take ur word for it. But it's ur *** on the line if something happens and I do need it! I'll need someone to blame...lol


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh hon, don't get me started. . .and I am not the only one who could go there. . .



Oh I know.. that's why I'm  .. a little..



R.S.Winters said:


> Hey all you good looking folks! Guess who is back in the fold?! lol!!
> So, what's up? What have I missed?
> 
> Dx



Welcome back Dan! Good to see you! Hard to say what you've missed.. DISmeet planning  , some gaggy mcgaggerstein gooeyness , and the usual (and unusual) banter.  



NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks Tracy...I'll take ur word for it. But it's ur *** on the line if something happens and I do need it! I'll need someone to blame...lol



Oh so not going there.... bad squirrel! bad, bad squirrel!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks Tracy...I'll take ur word for it. But it's ur *** on the line if something happens and I do need it! I'll need someone to blame...lol



Oh blame away.. from your Canadian holding cell!!! LOL



buena vista said:


> Oh I know.. that's why I'm  .. a little..
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome back Dan! Good to see you! Hard to say what you've missed.. DISmeet planning  , some gaggy mcgaggerstein gooeyness , and the usual (and unusual) banter.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh so not going there.... bad squirrel! bad, bad squirrel!!




LOL I love this gaggalicious post... ...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .sleepy time for Darcy. . .needs her beautyrest. . .lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> .  Leo, you don't NEED your passport, a drivers license and birth certificate will do. .



Tracy are you 100% on this one.....I know you dont need anything besides Drivers License and Birth Certificate to get INTO Canada but I am about 80% certain you need a passport to get back into states....
(lol.....and although I wont be able to be there to see it anyway ~as I wont be able to make it~ I would hate to see Leo's "self" sitting in a Canadian holding cell)


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh blame away.. from your Canadian holding cell!!! LOL



Yeah...just be prepared to bail me out.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Here is the latest passport info - they are saying if you apply right now it will take about 4 weeks 

http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html


----------



## acm563

Passports & Visas

U.S. Visitors to Canada
International Visitors to Canada
Passports & Visas FAQ
U.S. Visitors to Canada

Bring the Experience Home America. Apply for your U.S. passport or NEXUS card.

Soon Americans returning home via land and sea from any foreign destination will need to show a passport or other secure travel document.

On June 1, 2009, a new American law known as the Western Hemisphere Travel Initiative (WHTI) will require U.S. citizens 16 years of age or over who re-enter the United States by land and sea to have a passport or other appropriate secure document like a NEXUS card.

Until this date arrives, U.S. citizens 19 years and older who enter the U.S. at land and sea ports of entry from within the Western Hemisphere will need to present government-issued photo ID, such as a drivers license as proof of identity, along with proof of citizenship, such as a birth certificate or naturalization certificate, or a passport. Children age 18 and under will be able to enter with proof of citizenship. Verbal claims of citizenship and identity alone will not be sufficient to establish identity and citizenship for entry into the United States.

WHTI currently requires anyone, including U.S. citizens, entering or re-entering the United States by air to have a passport or a NEXUS card when used at a NEXUS kiosk at designated airports.

Visit the U.S. Department of State Web site frequently for international travel updates at www.travel.state.gov/travel/travel_1744.html.


----------



## CoasterAddict

tawasdave said:


> My B day is 7/28..and its a BIG Bday...



You're going to be 21?


----------



## NJGuy3

disneyfanx3 said:


> Here is the latest passport info - they are saying if you apply right now it will take about 4 weeks
> 
> http://travel.state.gov/travel/cbpmc/cbpmc_2223.html



Thanks for the info.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Tracy are you 100% on this one.....I know you dont need anything besides Drivers License and Birth Certificate to get INTO Canada but I am about 80% certain you need a passport to get back into states....
> (lol.....and although I wont be able to be there to see it anyway ~as I wont be able to make it~ I would hate to see Leo's "self" sitting in a Canadian holding cell)




http://www.cbp.gov/xp/cgov/travel/vacation/ready_set_go/land_travel/chnge_in_proced.xml

U.S.Citizens travelling back to the U.S. by land and sea can enter with one document ex.passport.. or with two ex. drivers licence and birth certificate.. click the link above for info... 

Remember land and sea only.. if you fly into the U.S. from Canada you will need a passport


----------



## dismem98

Posted yesterday that I would be done with my classes on Aug 2nd, but I can try to move them up and be done by July 31st.  That would be the earliest for me.  I can also do 4th of July weekend.

Don't want to keep everyone from going another weekend if it's only me not going.  I would miss the fun but can always go another time.


----------



## CinRell

The rule has been changed so much I'm just going to get mine to be safe. Might as well.

Patty no way... not happenin til you can come


----------



## dismem98

Thanks , Cin.  I really want to go and am planning on spending time with all of you.    

I go with the flow too so whatever you all decide.  Just let me know when ,how much I owe and I'll be there.

We can celebrate everyone's birthdays.


----------



## shellynn24

Hello, I keep trying to join this thread, but I keep chickening out and then I never come back again.  I do love to read it even if I never actually post.  I would love to find my own Prince Charming like some of you have, some day my prince will come, lol.


----------



## sand2270

shellynn24 said:


> Hello, I keep trying to join this thread, but I keep chickening out and then I never come back again.  I do love to read it even if I never actually post.  I would love to find my own Prince Charming like some of you have, some day my prince will come, lol.



Hey welcome!  I think my aunt lived in Lisle...that sounds so familar.  I started posting on this thread about a week or two ago and everyone is very nice and welcoming.


----------



## ttester9612

shellynn24 said:


> Hello, I keep trying to join this thread, but I keep chickening out and then I never come back again.  I do love to read it even if I never actually post.  I would love to find my own Prince Charming like some of you have, some day my prince will come, lol.



Welcome Shelly  the more the merrier.


----------



## Jenroc

First ... I would like to say HI to everyone I met lastnight on the chat.  I had a blast !
Second .... I am somewhat new to this site-at least to this thread/forum.
I am a 44 YO single, Canadian mom of 2 kids and I run a home child care (going on 13 years!!!).  I have been a Disney-junkie since I had my 5th birthday party which was held in Disneyland.  My friends and family think I am off my rocker but I don't care !!!  I have been to the parks (DL & WDW) a total of 30 times and still counting !!!!  The mouse and his friends have taken over my house and my business and thankfully, my kids love Disney as well !!!  I have taken them to WDW 3 times and we are excitedly planning our trip in November/December.  I would love to meet anyone who understands this Disney thing !!!!!  It is nice to know that you are not alone in this nasty old world !!!


----------



## buena vista

Michelle and Jen.. welcome!!  This is a fun and friendly place.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning.
Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## tawasdave

shellynn24 said:


> some day my prince will come, lol.



Gosh..ya know that would be a good line for a song....oh and btw...WELCOME to the banter...jump right in the water is fine...


----------



## acm563

to the newcomers.

Teresa.....yay on 12  

Good morning to all  

 Morning Randy


----------



## connorsmom911

Jenroc said:


> First ... I would like to say HI to everyone I met lastnight on the chat.  I had a blast !
> Second .... I am somewhat new to this site-at least to this thread/forum.
> I am a 44 YO single, Canadian mom of 2 kids and I run a home child care (going on 13 years!!!).  I have been a Disney-junkie since I had my 5th birthday party which was held in Disneyland.  My friends and family think I am off my rocker but I don't care !!!  I have been to the parks (DL & WDW) a total of 30 times and still counting !!!!  The mouse and his friends have taken over my house and my business and thankfully, my kids love Disney as well !!!  I have taken them to WDW 3 times and we are excitedly planning our trip in November/December.  I would love to meet anyone who understands this Disney thing !!!!!  It is nice to know that you are not alone in this nasty old world !!!



Hi there from a fellow canuck!  I used to live in London (met my ex there)...Wortley Village, Kipps Lane, White Oaks Mall.  Good times and some fond memories!  Just jump right on in here...we're a fun bunch!!

Hi to you to Shelley!!  And welcome!!

Morning all...hopin' it will be a better day than yesterday but the weather is awesome...too bad I'm inside at work for most of it.  I've checked my schedule...gotta take some time-owing from work, but Aug 8 weekend works for me!!!  So looking forward to having all you guys come up to MY country!!!  I'll be sure to show you all the Canadian hospitality...hehehe, ok maybe not all of you...


----------



## CinRell

Welcome Shelly and Jen!



Hangy McHangoverstein


----------



## libertybell7

Glad to see everyone made it through the night....


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Hangy McHangoverstein




WHAT CIN??? YOU HAVE A HANGOVER THIS MORNING?..Oh sorry..did not mean to yell...


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Welcome Shelly and Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> Hangy McHangoverstein



Got any beer left Cindy?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Welcome Shelly and Jen!
> 
> 
> 
> Hangy McHangoverstein



Sorry hun..


----------



## CinRell

Shhhhhhh.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!
Welcome Jen!! You are among like-minded Disneyphiles here! 

I slept in today, which was really really nice.  I am going to take a day off from downright abusing my body today at the gym, and go for a nice hike by the falls again.  The weather is too beautiful to spend inside the house!!! And yesterday I mowed the lawn and deep cleaned the kitchen, so I want a day off from house-stuff too.  I just want a day off....LOL 

I need a vacation!!!!

Oh yeah, less than a month happy dance!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!
> Welcome Jen!! You are among like-minded Disneyphiles here!
> 
> I slept in today, which was really really nice.  I am going to take a day off from downright abusing my body today at the gym, and go for a nice hike by the falls again.  The weather is too beautiful to spend inside the house!!! And yesterday I mowed the lawn and deep cleaned the kitchen, so I want a day off from house-stuff too.  I just want a day off....LOL
> 
> I need a vacation!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, less than a month happy dance!!



Enjoy the day Tracy! I so want to join you all for the May meet, but we'll have to do our best with the local (Boston) meet. It's beginning to take shape..

Walked to work again today. It's BEAUTIFUL out!!! AND, tomorrow is my first golf tournament of the season!! I'm in a happy place.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!
> I need a vacation!!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, less than a month happy dance!!



Yeah, less than one month. . .EXCITEMENT. . .JOY. . .HAPPINESS. . .etc, etc, etc. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning All!

Well not so good here I woke up with a headache - I didn't drink or have the kids last night so don't understand that one 

Cin I hope you are feeling better  

I am doing the  dance only 26 more days   - I am going to aaa to buy my ap tomorrow   and then do some shopping starting to think about what I need for the trip.

Anyone have any exiciting plans for this weekend?


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Well not so good here I woke up with a headache - I didn't drink or have the kids last night so don't understand that one
> 
> Cin I hope you are feeling better
> 
> I am doing the  dance only 26 more days   - I am going to aaa to buy my ap tomorrow   and then do some shopping starting to think about what I need for the trip.
> 
> Anyone have any exiciting plans for this weekend?


Hope the headache is gone soon....
and nope....nothing exciting planned here for my weekend, too much to do before May gets here...I just keep telling myself only 3 more Fridays to get thru...makes it a lot easier that way I have to travel to PA the first week of May as punishment for coming to Fl the next week....lol but I plan to get in a couple more days at BG between now and then so that should help!!!


----------



## ttester9612

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning All!
> 
> Well not so good here I woke up with a headache - I didn't drink or have the kids last night so don't understand that one
> 
> Cin I hope you are feeling better
> 
> I am doing the  dance only 26 more days   - I am going to aaa to buy my ap tomorrow   and then do some shopping starting to think about what I need for the trip.
> 
> Anyone have any exiciting plans for this weekend?



Charlene I pray your headache will disappear.

I had to do a echo stress test earlier this morning.  So much fun walking on that treadmill (NOT).    I didn't know that AAA had APs, I'll need to call my local office to see if they have any.  

Are you ready to play mini golf in 27 days?


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Charlene I pray your headache will disappear.
> 
> I had to do a echo stress test earlier this morning.  So much fun walking on that treadmill (NOT).    I didn't know that AAA had APs, I'll need to call my local office to see if they have any.
> 
> Are you ready to play mini golf in 27 days?



Hold on, I know I am not Charlene, but I am SOOOOO ready to beat all the mini golf experts on this board. . .just watch me. . .lol

As for the stress test?  Why did they do a treadmill. . .lol.  We NEVER do a treadmill on the west coast unless you cannot tolerate or are allergic to the meds we need to give you to stress your heart. . .lol.


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Hold on, I know I am not Charlene, but I am SOOOOO ready to beat all the mini golf experts on this board. . .just watch me. . .lol
> 
> As for the stress test?  Why did they do a treadmill. . .lol.  We NEVER do a treadmill on the west coast unless you cannot tolerate or are allergic to the meds we need to give you to stress your heart. . .lol.



Darcy I haven't played Mini Golf in YEARS..so you probably will beat me.

It was the echo stress test that I had done which took about an hour. I believe the nuclear stress test is where they give you the meds, correct?  Which my doctor now wants me to have done before I leave for Disney (That's if my health insurance approves it).  I'm tentatively scheduled for next Thursday to have that done.  Looking forward to about 5 hours of punishment.   (NOT)


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Darcy I haven't played Mini Golf in YEARS..so you probably will beat me.
> 
> It was the echo stress test that I had done which took about an hour. I believe the nuclear stress test is where they give you the meds, correct?  Which my doctor now wants me to have done before I leave for Disney (That's if my health insurance approves it).  I'm tentatively scheduled for next Thursday to have that done.  Looking forward to about 5 hours of punishment.   (NOT)



On the west coast we no longer perform the echo stress test because it is not "diagnostic". . .in other words, you must undergo another "stress" test of a different kind (i.e., nuclear medicine version) in order for the cardiologist to make a diagnosis. . .or say everything is "normal". . .Just so you know, I am a heart nurse so this is my forte. . .and I love talking hearts. . .sorry. . .just me. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Well, I'm back from all the fun and the post-Disney trip melancholy is setting in.... so I will have to dance for all the Disney peeps going in May--

       

Feels a little better now 

I have to write a report when I get a chance, but it was a great trip and the weather followed me home so I am going to take a long walk later and maybe get some NFalls pics to post.

Welcome to all who have joined this the boards since I was away


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, I'm back from all the fun and the post-Disney trip melancholy is setting in...
> 
> Feels a little better now
> 
> I have to write a report when I get a chance, but it was a great trip and the weather followed me home so I am going to take a long walk later and maybe get some NFalls pics to post.



Once again...welcome back and glad to hear you had a great trip.
Yes, a trip report is expected. lol
NF pics??? No no no...DISNEY pics!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> On the west coast we no longer perform the echo stress test because it is not "diagnostic". . .in other words, you must undergo another "stress" test of a different kind (i.e., nuclear medicine version) in order for the cardiologist to make a diagnosis. . .or say everything is "normal". . .Just so you know, I am a heart nurse so this is my forte. . .and I love talking hearts. . .sorry. . .just me. . .



That's good to know.  Just in case I do have problems in Disney... (just kidding).


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Once again...welcome back and glad to hear you had a great trip.
> Yes, a trip report is expected. lol
> NF pics??? No no no...DISNEY pics!



LOL ok-I'll find some more disney pics to post AND get some NFalls pics for those who are thinking of doing the NFalls disney meet


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, I'm back from all the fun and the post-Disney trip melancholy is setting in.... so I will have to dance for all the Disney peeps going in May--
> 
> 
> 
> Feels a little better now
> 
> I have to write a report when I get a chance, but it was a great trip and the weather followed me home so I am going to take a long walk later and maybe get some NFalls pics to post.
> 
> Welcome to all who have joined this the boards since I was away



 back Robin! I totally understand the post-Disney blahs.. this community helped soften the blow for me. I hope it does the same for you.  

Maybe you'll run into Tracy and her DD at the Falls.. she headed out there for a hike earlier!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> back Robin! I totally understand the post-Disney blahs.. this community helped soften the blow for me. I hope it does the same for you.
> 
> Maybe you'll run into Tracy and her DD at the Falls.. she headed out there for a hike earlier!



I am going to have to look for them.  Btw-i did the SSR slide on the trip and almost made it to the OKW slide. I am easing back into life away from WDW...lol


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I am going to have to look for them.  Btw-i did the SSR slide on the trip and almost made it to the OKW slide. I am easing back into life away from WDW...lol



Lucky you.. I like the SSR slide much more!.. that was a fun trip a couple years ago.. a one-bedroom facing the lagoon and Pleasure Island.. quite nice.

Oh, and on behalf of everyone up here in the north, thank you for bringing the weather back with you! I failed to do that, but you're obviously not a slacker like me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Carrieannew said:


> Long and hanging
> 
> Thats all I saw there




Carrie. . .lol


----------



## disneyfanx3

acm563 said:


> Hope the headache is gone soon....
> and nope....nothing exciting planned here for my weekend, too much to do before May gets here...I just keep telling myself only 3 more Fridays to get thru...makes it a lot easier that way I have to travel to PA the first week of May as punishment for coming to Fl the next week....lol but I plan to get in a couple more days at BG between now and then so that should help!!!





ttester9612 said:


> Charlene I pray your headache will disappear.
> 
> I had to do a echo stress test earlier this morning.  So much fun walking on that treadmill (NOT).    I didn't know that AAA had APs, I'll need to call my local office to see if they have any.
> 
> Are you ready to play mini golf in 27 days?



Thanks - I am feeling better - I think I might be getting a cold so I am going to start taking some meds tonight.

Mini golf yes I am ready to play but as I have told you before I am no good at golf of any type - my girls beat me very badly the last time we played. 



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, I'm back from all the fun and the post-Disney trip melancholy is setting in.... so I will have to dance for all the Disney peeps going in May--
> 
> 
> 
> Feels a little better now
> 
> I have to write a report when I get a chance, but it was a great trip and the weather followed me home so I am going to take a long walk later and maybe get some NFalls pics to post.
> 
> Welcome to all who have joined this the boards since I was away




 back! ready to read all about your trip and see the pictures

*Just a reminder there is another Disney special on the  Travel Channel tonight*


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, I'm back from all the fun and the post-Disney trip melancholy is setting in.... so I will have to dance for all the Disney peeps going in May--
> 
> 
> 
> Feels a little better now
> 
> I have to write a report when I get a chance, but it was a great trip and the weather followed me home so I am going to take a long walk later and maybe get some NFalls pics to post.
> 
> Welcome to all who have joined this the boards since I was away



  ROBIN.  I know you enjoyed your Disney Trip.  I'll get to be there in 12 days.    I am so looking forward to it.


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> Carrie. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

The babies aren't doing so great

Usually younger ones come out a bit timid but pretty "ok" eventually. These guys won't even move. The bigger ones ran over them and they still didn't move.  They throw up what they eat in fear and dribble peepee when you touch them.

There were 3. we could only afford 2. I'm going to scramble to get $100 to get the 3rd the hell out of there.


----------



## CoMickey

CinRell said:


> The babies aren't doing so great
> 
> Usually younger ones come out a bit timid but pretty "ok" eventually. These guys won't even move. The bigger ones ran over them and they still didn't move.  They throw up what they eat in fear and dribble peepee when you touch them.
> 
> There were 3. we could only afford 2. I'm going to scramble to get $100 to get the 3rd the hell out of there.



OMG those babies are so cute...my heart breaks for them!   I hope they start doing better and that you are able to save the other one.


----------



## Dizmom0923

Are those Cocker Spaniel puppies?  I know you have probably talked about them before but I just can't keep up with yall.  Hope yall are ahving a great day.


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

> Oh, and on behalf of everyone up here in the north, thank you for bringing the weather back with you! I failed to do that, but you're obviously not a slacker like me.



I don't know what's going on in your part of the country, but the weather here is going to be AWFUL this weekend.  Rain, snow showers, and record lows.  I'm supposed to have a fastpitch umpire clinic over in Kitsap County on Sunday, and I hope I can avoid sinking up to my knees in mud.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I don't know what's going on in your part of the country, but the weather here is going to be AWFUL this weekend.  Rain, snow showers, and record lows.  I'm supposed to have a fastpitch umpire clinic over in Kitsap County on Sunday, and I hope I can avoid sinking up to my knees in mud.



Yeah.. it is 75 and sunny in the Northeast...LOL

LOVING IT!!!

I missed an interesting day! Welcome home Robin!!! 

Cin, those puppies break my heart


----------



## acm563

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> I don't know what's going on in your part of the country, but the weather here is going to be AWFUL this weekend.  Rain, snow showers, and record lows.  I'm supposed to have a fastpitch umpire clinic over in Kitsap County on Sunday, and I hope I can avoid sinking up to my knees in mud.



OUCH!!! Then I guess you dont want to hear that it is currently at 6pm 91* here in VA....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> The babies aren't doing so great
> 
> Usually younger ones come out a bit timid but pretty "ok" eventually. These guys won't even move. The bigger ones ran over them and they still didn't move.  They throw up what they eat in fear and dribble peepee when you touch them.
> 
> There were 3. we could only afford 2. I'm going to scramble to get $100 to get the 3rd the hell out of there.


Beautiful pups Cin, I know it breaks your heart...


----------



## sand2270

Yeah it's Friday!!  Speaking of weather, Tucson is beautiful today, it's 88 degrees now.   Hopefully I can get some pool time in.


----------



## ttester9612

> CinRell said:
> 
> 
> 
> The babies aren't doing so great
> 
> Usually younger ones come out a bit timid but pretty "ok" eventually. These guys won't even move. The bigger ones ran over them and they still didn't move.  They throw up what they eat in fear and dribble peepee when you touch them.
> 
> There were 3. we could only afford 2. I'm going to scramble to get $100 to get the 3rd the hell out of there.
> 
> 
> 
> Their so cute, it breaks my heart to hear their not doing good.
Click to expand...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Today is a very exciting day. . .I paid off my hotel for May. . .WOO HOO. . .

Now all is paid except food. . .lol

(I am sooooo excited. . .can you tell!!!)


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Today is a very exciting day. . .I paid off my hotel for May. . .WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Now all is paid except food. . .lol
> 
> (I am sooooo excited. . .can you tell!!!)



Way to go Darcy.      dance time.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

I'm dancing with you both now...


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'm dancing with you both now...



Hi Robin.  Did you leave any Disney for us to enjoy.    It's ashame your not joining us in May.  Maybe for the December trip.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Robin.  Did you leave any Disney for us to enjoy.    It's ashame your not joining us in May.  Maybe for the December trip.



lol I sure did--every trip to WDW has its own magic   I went last year in May and loved that time of year to visit.  I usually do sneak down in December so I will definitely look for the next dis meet.


----------



## Sha

Doing the fun show tonight on Travel Channel! They are going to show the splurge I was going to do if it hadnt been for school this year, and going to Germany (since my bday will actually be there).... The Grand 1 yacht. That was going to be my bday special thing to do. Still might do with in this year. $400 an hour and can have 13 people on it. I got to see it, very nice!!!


----------



## sand2270

Sha said:


> Doing the fun show tonight on Travel Channel! They are going to show the splurge I was going to do if it hadnt been for school this year, and going to Germany (since my bday will actually be there).... The Grand 1 yacht. That was going to be my bday special thing to do. Still might do with in this year. $400 an hour and can have 13 people on it. I got to see it, very nice!!!



LOL I am watching it right now.


----------



## shellynn24

I am sitting here wishing we could make it to Disney this summer/fall, but not too confident that will happen.  I just moved here to Lisle and I am still looking for a job so I'll see how this summer plays out.  I should be doing my homework, but I just can't bring myself to do it, I would rather DIS!  Have a great weekend everyone!


----------



## acm563

to anyone I may have missed.

Doing the Happy Dance with Darcy for room being paid off now 

Teresa.....            11 day dance for you!!!!!
I know you must be getting excited!!!


Everyone have an awesome day. It is going to be another beautiful one here and as soon as I can get these lazy kids up, dressed and feed them BF we are off to BG for the day....


----------



## Sha

Caught up on reading most of the posts.... the random updates helped. 

Hi to the newbies! 

congrats on the room being paid for Darcy

Shellyn it is hard to do homework vs Dis, but I found 2 things helped me when I was going through school.. study breaks every 40-50 minutes and then stop at a set time every night. And do something, like Dis, to relax prior to sleeping. Craming doesnt really help you remember anything. 

I had a big LOL yesterday... I had said I cant do ME because being so close to Orlando. Found out there are flights out to Orlando that are $29 one way, but of course, it cost much less for me to just drive there. I just found it amusing.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> to anyone I may have missed.
> 
> Doing the Happy Dance with Darcy for room being paid off now
> 
> Teresa.....            11 day dance for you!!!!!
> I know you must be getting excited!!!
> 
> 
> Everyone have an awesome day. It is going to be another beautiful one here and as soon as I can get these lazy kids up, dressed and feed them BF we are off to BG for the day....



Good Morning sweetie...   ...have fun at BG...sure wish somebody would take me to BG....


----------



## connorsmom911

Good Morning, Good Morning!!!  Beautiful day up here in the great, white north...and it's not even white anymore!!  Sunny skies, warm temps, grass fires...oh, right, yes...gotta work tonight 

I'm getting driveway estimates this morning, gonna enjoy my brekkie on the porch, and then I'm heading back to bed for a nap before work.  I hate beautiful days when I have to spend them sleeping...such a waste!  But hey, two nights and I am on vacation for 12 days!!! Lots of spring cleaning next week I tell ya!!  Go ahead and rain all next weekend, cause I'll be inside cleaning for all of it!!

Getting closer to May!!  Margaritas!!! I have to work on my rental car tonight.  My folks leave for Florida on Monday, 12 days in Daytona beach, but they'll wave to Mickey from MCO!!  Then on Thurs I have to go to the airport to pick up my little sis coming back from her nursing conference in Vegas...Darcy, wave at the Bellagio, she's on the 18th floor, you'll see the glint from the Tiffany's ring she bought herself.  She's doing a Hummer tour of the Hoover Dam and Grand Canyon today...lucky girl!

Ok people, keep the traffic here to a minimum until 5pm so I can catch up when I get to work.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is a beautiful Saturday! I gotten up way too early by the phone ringing, and am just kinda crabby mooded because of it. 

Darcy yay!! I always feel great once I get the majority or all of the trip paid for... 
Tracey, enjoy what sunshine you can girl!!
Tom, wishing you the best of luck at golf today!
Teresa, one day closer to yay!!
And Shellynn, I used to stand up, walk around, and get the heck away from the computer for a few minutes when I would have trouble focusing on my work.  The DIS is a huge focus diverter...lol I fell victim to it all the time, and will probably again when I start school back up in the fall. 

I would like to leave you all with a pretty picture I took yesterday...


----------



## tawasdave

Ok..question...for May...how do we get from Jellyrolls back to POP late at night?


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Ok..question...for May...how do we get from Jellyrolls back to POP late at night?



If the buses aren't running then I guess by Taxi.


----------



## ttester9612

GOOD MORNING or should I say GOOD AFTERNOON

Did my Saturday morning water aerobics class, it was great. I feel so refreshed and energized.  Just finished breakfast, now deciding what I want to start on first, clean house, work out in the yard, go shopping or just chill. 

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Ok..question...for May...how do we get from Jellyrolls back to POP late at night?



will walk back to mine  hence the planning for that.


----------



## Sha

Nice picture Tracy!

Hopes everyone enjoys their day today!!!! I already done with work for the day and now its just things around here that I need to get done. Run some errands, call Disney for an additional night to my other trip in May, get my tour set up (if possible) for then too  May and June are going to be so much fun!


----------



## CoMickey

Happy Weekend! 

It's a beautiful day here - temps are going to be in the high 70's!   

I for one am so glad this week is over!  Had a really busy week and I am trying to get ready to leave for Wash. DC for work at the crack of dawn tomorrow.

Update:  Mr. CA did arrive on time last Thursday and we had a wonderful weekend!  Except I had a little accident on Sat...ugh!  I fainted, have no idea why,  but I fell face first and I have a huge bruise/gash on my shin, bruised knees and the worst part is that I nearly knocked out my two front teeth so the dentist is trying to save them...thank goodness Mr. CA was here!  He helped me find a dentist that was open on Sat. and held my hand  the entire time the dentist was readjusting my teeth and stabilizing them. Wish he were here everyday!  Despite that we did manage to salvage the weekend and had a good time!  We've officially made it through our first 'crisis'!  

So now I am off to Wash. DC tomorrow until Thurs. and then flying straight to LA to spend the next week and a half with Mr. CA and kids.  We'll be going to DL on May 2 and 3rd!   I think I am most disappointed that I won't be able to eat In N Out Burgers while in CA because I can only eat soft things and nothing that would require using my front teeth... 

Hope you all have a great couple of weeks!    Welcome to all of the newbies!


----------



## Sha

CoMickey said:


> Happy Weekend!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here - temps are going to be in the high 70's!
> 
> I for one am so glad this week is over!  Had a really busy week and I am trying to get ready to leave for Wash. DC for work at the crack of dawn tomorrow.
> 
> Update:  Mr. CA did arrive on time last Thursday and we had a wonderful weekend!  Except I had a little accident on Sat...ugh!  I fainted, have no idea why,  but I fell face first and I have a huge bruise/gash on my shin, bruised knees and the worst part is that I nearly knocked out my two front teeth so the dentist is trying to save them...thank goodness Mr. CA was here!  He helped me find a dentist that was open on Sat. and held my hand  the entire time the dentist was readjusting my teeth and stabilizing them. Wish he were here everyday!  Despite that we did manage to salvage the weekend and had a good time!  We've officially made it through our first 'crisis'!
> 
> So now I am off to Wash. DC tomorrow until Thurs. and then flying straight to LA to spend the next week and a half with Mr. CA and kids.  We'll be going to DL on May 2 and 3rd!   I think I am most disappointed that I won't be able to eat In N Out Burgers while in CA because I can only eat soft things and nothing that would require using my front teeth...
> 
> Hope you all have a great couple of weeks!    Welcome to all of the newbies!



Oh Vicki! glad it wasnt worse and that things are ok! What caused the fainting though? Good to hear the weekend was salvagable, and you have your upcoming trip to look forward to


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good morning/afternoon everyone and remember this message----


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good morning/afternoon everyone and remember this message----



Oh Robin,... 

Sometimes certain kinds of bouncing before breakfast can be very good.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Ok-you really had me laughing so I must add the disclaimer:

"There may be exceptions."


----------



## CoMickey

Sha said:


> Oh Vicki! glad it wasnt worse and that things are ok! What caused the fainting though? Good to hear the weekend was salvagable, and you have your upcoming trip to look forward to



Hi Sha - So sorry with everything going on I forgot to tell you congratulations on passing and with a B!!   A huge, huge accomplishment - you have to be so proud of yourself!  I am! 

I have no idea why I fainted...I got light headed and then before I knew it I was on the floor.  I went yesterday for a blood workup just to make sure there is nothing going on with me.  I'll get the results when I get back from traveling. But I was feeling great before and have felt fine since...so no idea!   

I am so glad I have the upcoming trip to CA to look forward to!  Our May is already looking really full of travel time too!  Mr. CA is going to go to Phx with me on May 16th to celebrate my DD's 19th birthday (that will be the first time they have met)!  Lots of exciting things for the future!


----------



## shellynn24

Good morning everyone!  I hope everyone has big plans for the weekend, I will be sitting here hoping the sun comes back out because I wanted to take the kids to the zoo tomorrow.  It was 75 and sunny yesterday and today its in the 50's and overcast  Oh well, at least I was able to secure reservations for Wilderness Villas in September!!!  The kids are super excited now.  BTW So am I..."said in a whisper and trying not to dance around the room"  Enjoy your weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

So, I am home from work, needing to go to bed but hey, I had to check the boards since I am home. . .lol

Glad everyone (well everyone except 102 Dalmations) is experiencing warmer temps. . .its supposed to hit 95 here today. . ."normal". . .actually it is quite seasonably low. . .by now we are usually hitting some days of 100s. . .I am glad for the low. . .lol

Am so EXCITED about May. . .can't wait to get there and actually enjoy my trip. . .lol

Randy, as Angy or T said. . .(can't remember which). . .we will take a taxi. . .I don't care. . .I plan of having a BLAST. . .

Tom, enjoy golf. . .

To the newbies or anyone else I forgot to say Hi to. . .just remember I am in the middle of 5 12 hr shifts and last night was a FULL MOON. . .which means the hospital is a freaking nightmare. . .lol. . .I hope they send one of my patients to ICU. . .she needs to be there. . .

I am working again tonight so I will sign off and say goodbye. . .have fun in chat without me but not too much fun. . .all fun nights should be reserved for my days off. . .lol


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning.  Out til a quarter after three this morning and woke up at 8.  Man I'm tired.

Weather here is downright rotten... It's a cold, dreary rain that's changed briefly to snow and hail in the last hour.  No word yet on that job with WSDOT.


----------



## nurse.darcy

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning.  Out til a quarter after three this morning and woke up at 8.  Man I'm tired.
> 
> Weather here is downright rotten... It's a cold, dreary rain that's changed briefly to snow and hail in the last hour.  No word yet on that job with WSDOT.



Apparently, it is only the Pacific Northwest that is experiencing the foul weather.  .lol

Sorry, but it has been cold here and I am basking in the 90s weather. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Robin,...
> 
> Sometimes certain kinds of bouncing before breakfast can be very good.




family board...family board...


----------



## ttester9612

CoMickey said:


> Happy Weekend!
> 
> It's a beautiful day here - temps are going to be in the high 70's!
> 
> I for one am so glad this week is over!  Had a really busy week and I am trying to get ready to leave for Wash. DC for work at the crack of dawn tomorrow.
> 
> Update:  Mr. CA did arrive on time last Thursday and we had a wonderful weekend!  Except I had a little accident on Sat...ugh!  I fainted, have no idea why,  but I fell face first and I have a huge bruise/gash on my shin, bruised knees and the worst part is that I nearly knocked out my two front teeth so the dentist is trying to save them...thank goodness Mr. CA was here!  He helped me find a dentist that was open on Sat. and held my hand  the entire time the dentist was readjusting my teeth and stabilizing them. Wish he were here everyday!  Despite that we did manage to salvage the weekend and had a good time!  We've officially made it through our first 'crisis'!
> 
> So now I am off to Wash. DC tomorrow until Thurs. and then flying straight to LA to spend the next week and a half with Mr. CA and kids.  We'll be going to DL on May 2 and 3rd!   I think I am most disappointed that I won't be able to eat In N Out Burgers while in CA because I can only eat soft things and nothing that would require using my front teeth...
> 
> Hope you all have a great couple of weeks!    Welcome to all of the newbies!



Vickie sorry to hear that you fainted. I'm glad you found a dentist to fix your teeth.  With Mr. CA sticking by you and holding your hand shows he's in this for the long haul.  You have a good man there, he's a keeper.

Where are you going to be in DC?


----------



## CoMickey

ttester9612 said:


> Vickie sorry to hear that you fainted. I'm glad you found a dentist to fix your teeth.  With Mr. CA sticking by you and holding your hand shows he's in this for the long haul.  You have a good man there, he's a keeper.
> 
> Where are you going to be in DC?



Thanks Teresa!  I am very lucky to have Mr. CA in my life!  He wanted me to fly back to CA with him on Monday so he could keep an eye on me.  He is a keeper for sure and after a long talk this weekend, I think I have spent my last winter in snowy Denver!    And all it took was a chance meeting during a thunder storm at WDW to meet my Mr. Right!  

As for the trip to DC...I will actually be going to our office in Bethesda and staying at one our hotels in Potomac. I'm excited to go, I have not been to DC in a long time and never during the Spring!

Take care!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Robin,...
> 
> Sometimes certain kinds of bouncing before breakfast can be very good.



   Tracy, Tracy, Tracy...  



nurse.darcy said:


> Tom, enjoy golf. . .





jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Tom, wishing you the best of luck at golf today!



Thanks Darcy and Tracy!!! Played well, got sun, had fun.. finished alone in 5th and made some cash so I'm happy 

Now just settling in with some wine, Upper Crust Pizza (nom!) and alternating between the Bruins and Sox. Life is grand! 

Hope everyone's well!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> Ok..question...for May...how do we get from Jellyrolls back to POP late at night?





Faith, Trust, and Pixie Dust......


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Ok..question...for May...how do we get from Jellyrolls back to POP late at night?



Just thought I would answer this publicly as well in case anyone else is wondering....I called and was told there will be buses running from JRs back to our resort 

Hope everyone has a wonderful day


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Just thought I would answer this publicly as well in case anyone else is wondering....I called and was told there will be buses running from JRs back to our resort
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day



I actually liked the  answer, but this is probably better!  

B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l day here in Boston! One day before the Boston Marathon and the city is buzzing with runners, their families, and locals like me who are enjoying this wonderful transformation of our city when the world comes to town to take part in this annual tradition. Added to that, the magnolias and dogwoods are in full bloom, and the weeping willows in the Public Garden are turning a bright shade of green, and it's all just stunning. This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.

Have a wonderful day everyone!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I actually liked the  answer, but this is probably better!
> 
> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l day here in Boston! One day before the Boston Marathon and the city is buzzing with runners, their families, and locals like me who are enjoying this wonderful transformation of our city when the world comes to town to take part in this annual tradition. Added to that, the magnolias and dogwoods are in full bloom, and the weeping willows in the Public Garden are turning a bright shade of green, and it's all just stunning. This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



You sound like you have a rainbow sprouting out of your butt!  LOL  I am just kidding, it sounds beautiful there this time of year.


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> You sound like you have a rainbow sprouting out of your butt!  LOL  I am just kidding, it sounds beautiful there this time of year.



 .. no rainbows, but I'm guessing the pot o' gold is somewhere here..


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> I actually liked the  answer, but this is probably better!
> 
> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l day here in Boston! One day before the Boston Marathon and the city is buzzing with runners, their families, and locals like me who are enjoying this wonderful transformation of our city when the world comes to town to take part in this annual tradition. Added to that, the magnolias and dogwoods are in full bloom, and the weeping willows in the Public Garden are turning a bright shade of green, and it's all just stunning. This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



You're right, it does look beautiful here right now.  Not so beautiful if you're off to work though   Man I hate my weekends on!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

acm563 said:


> Just thought I would answer this publicly as well in case anyone else is wondering....I called and was told there will be buses running from JRs back to our resort
> 
> Hope everyone has a wonderful day



Dang, wish they were doing that last time I was there.  We had to take a taxi from JR's back to POP.  They must have realized the need for it and decided to run a bus later.


----------



## buena vista

Goofy4Disney! said:


> You're right, it does look beautiful here right now.  Not so beautiful if you're off to work though   Man I hate my weekends on!



Sorry G4D! 

Hey, if you're not heading down to WDW for the May dismeet, you should look into whether you can make a local meet here that weekend! We have a small group already interested, but the more the merrier!!  

Here's the thread:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1793089

Cheers!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

buena vista said:


> Sorry G4D!
> 
> Hey, if you're not heading down to WDW for the May dismeet, you should look into whether you can make a local meet here that weekend! We have a small group already interested, but the more the merrier!!
> 
> Here's the thread:
> 
> http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1793089
> 
> Cheers!




Awww, thanks BV. For the condolences AND the invite lol. Actually I am going to Disney in May. Not really for any type of meet (I think my dates are before the meet). I am meeting up with an old friend that will be there though, for a ride or two...(well, and a slushie or five LOL).

The satellite meet sounds fun, and I would be back in time for it, but guess what I'm doing that weekend when I get back.  Yep, you guessed it.  :sigh: I hate my job.


----------



## Sha

buena vista said:


> This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



Not at all blasphemous... sounds like you are having an equally lovely day as it is here in the Sunshine State... almost went to WDW last night but decided I wanted to do some other things around here. Am about to send some teasers out for the May trip. Nothing major, just something to increase to enthusiasm. I do have some other things I am working on but those come later. Sorry you have to work G4 on a lovely day... and any others who are working. 

Have a great day!


----------



## acm563

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Dang, wish they were doing that last time I was there.  We had to take a taxi from JR's back to POP.  They must have realized the need for it and decided to run a bus later.



Hmm...maybe I better call and get a second opinion then .... just to be certain, it wouldnt be the first time a CM didnt have the correct info....


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I actually liked the  answer, but this is probably better!
> 
> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l day here in Boston! One day before the Boston Marathon and the city is buzzing with runners, their families, and locals like me who are enjoying this wonderful transformation of our city when the world comes to town to take part in this annual tradition. Added to that, the magnolias and dogwoods are in full bloom, and the weeping willows in the Public Garden are turning a bright shade of green, and it's all just stunning. This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



Quite the visual there Tom It sounds beautiful and if you take away the crowds...serene...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, sunshine everywhere including here. . .good morning my friends. . .one more night then its sleepy time for me for 3 days. . .lol

I'll catch up on the DIS May count tomorrow. . right now I am contemplating sleep or anything remotely resembling it. . .lol


----------



## acm563

acm563 said:


> Hmm...maybe I better call and get a second opinion then .... just to be certain, it wouldnt be the first time a CM didnt have the correct info....



Ok, I have called back twice.....so I have spoken with 3 CMs total...2 told me yes bus runs from Boardwalk back to POP but 3rd CM said they thought we would have to take bus from Boardwalk to PI and then get bus from PI back to Pop......lol So take your pick of which answer....I am tempted to think back to PI and pick up bus to Pop from PI


----------



## DisneyDreams21

acm563 said:


> Ok, I have called back twice.....so I have spoken with 3 CMs total...2 told me yes bus runs from Boardwalk back to POP but 3rd CM said they thought we would have to take bus from Boardwalk to PI and then get bus from PI back to Pop......lol So take your pick of which answer....I am tempted to think back to PI and pick up bus to Pop from PI



I've always had to take a bus back to DTD (PI later in the night) from Boardwalk and have never seen any resort busses running from the BW stop so I am betting the first CMs did not know.  The BW bus stop is ust a regular stop so I doubt it could hold the capacity of all the resort busses picking up.  I would bet on the taxi or bus to PI, though at that time of night, the taxi might be a better bet.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

buena vista said:


> I actually liked the  answer, but this is probably better!
> 
> B-e-a-u-t-i-f-u-l day here in Boston! One day before the Boston Marathon and the city is buzzing with runners, their families, and locals like me who are enjoying this wonderful transformation of our city when the world comes to town to take part in this annual tradition. Added to that, the magnolias and dogwoods are in full bloom, and the weeping willows in the Public Garden are turning a bright shade of green, and it's all just stunning. This may sound blasphemous, but I have to say that this is one of those times when I'd rather be here than at WDW. Shocking I know, but it's just gorgeous here today.
> 
> Have a wonderful day everyone!



LOL Have you been smelling too many magnolias?  This is a Disney board


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Ok, I have called back twice.....so I have spoken with 3 CMs total...2 told me yes bus runs from Boardwalk back to POP but 3rd CM said they thought we would have to take bus from Boardwalk to PI and then get bus from PI back to Pop......lol So take your pick of which answer....I am tempted to think back to PI and pick up bus to Pop from PI





DisneyDreams21 said:


> I've always had to take a bus back to DTD (PI later in the night) from Boardwalk and have never seen any resort busses running from the BW stop so I am betting the first CMs did not know.  The BW bus stop is ust a regular stop so I doubt it could hold the capacity of all the resort busses picking up.  I would bet on the taxi or bus to PI, though at that time of night, the taxi might be a better bet.



You have to take a bus back to DTD/PI and then swap for your resort. Just going to matter what time it is when you leave as to how long buses will continue to run.


----------



## mjperry

does anyone still go to dismates?


----------



## acm563

mjperry said:


> does anyone still go to dismates?


A lot of the posters here chat at dismates @ 9pm nightly. 
...


----------



## CinRell

mjperry said:


> does anyone still go to dismates?



Hey there!  Nice to see you over here


----------



## wicker

Hi everyone


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

wicker said:


> Hi everyone




Hiya!


----------



## ttester9612

Hello Everyone

I'm down to 10 days before my HOT date with Mickey

          

and 23 days before I meet with some of my new DisFriends.     




acm563 said:


> Ok, I have called back twice.....so I have spoken with 3 CMs total...2 told me yes bus runs from Boardwalk back to POP but 3rd CM said they thought we would have to take bus from Boardwalk to PI and then get bus from PI back to Pop......lol So take your pick of which answer....I am tempted to think back to PI and pick up bus to Pop from PI



It might be easier taking a Taxi


----------



## sand2270

> Ok, I have called back twice.....so I have spoken with 3 CMs total...2 told me yes bus runs from Boardwalk back to POP but 3rd CM said they thought we would have to take bus from Boardwalk to PI and then get bus from PI back to Pop......lol So take your pick of which answer....I am tempted to think back to PI and pick up bus to Pop from PI



I don't know if this would work and would probably depend what time of night it is, but could you walk/take BoardWalk transportation to Epcot or HS and than catch a bus at one of those parks for POP?


----------



## tawasdave

anybody want to see a cool commercial...this was posted on another link..

http://www.youtube.com/v/4S213qVZFN8&hl=en


----------



## twinklebug

tawasdave said:


> anybody want to see a cool commercial...this was posted on another link..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/4S213qVZFN8&hl=en



Thanks for sharing... Great commercial, but made me cry ...


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

I just took a taxi from JR's to POP when I was there.  Considering we closed the place, I doubt we would have gotten a bus even if we had gone to PI anyway.  The ride/cost of a taxi to POP wasn't bad at all, if I remember correctly (heavy Koolaid night ... ) so it's a little bit hard to remember.


----------



## Jenroc

twinklebug said:


> Thanks for sharing... Great commercial, but made me cry ...



OMG ---  not a good commercial to watch first thing on a Monday morning and knowing that you should have been in WDW for DAK's anniversary !!!
Thanks for sharing, though !!!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> anybody want to see a cool commercial...this was posted on another link..


Thanks for sharing babe....I hadnt seen this one before


----------



## Sha

Thanks for the link for that Randy... I hadnt seen that one yet. Hope everyone has a wonderful day today... after all we are a day closer to our trip(s) or mini-meet


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone and Welcome to all the Newbies

Randy I'll have to wait until I'm home to watch the commercial.  My work is preventing access to YouTube just like they do for MySpace. 

I'm down to 9 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.          

And 22 days before the DisMeet with my new DisFriends.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya all!

I am just saying Good Morning, before I go to Aqua Fit class today 

The Dd has school today, for the first time in two weeks, and it was a rough waking up for me today...But it is beautiful and sunny and should be up to near 70 today, which is my favorite weather!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good Morning all- I am up and ready to roll today since the sun is shining and I already have a coffee in hand 

Teresa-here's a few dancers for your trip countdown---   

Have a magical day--I think someone put pixie dust in my coffee since I am usually never this chipper in the am....whatever works lol


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning to All!! and especially a certain someone    ...beautiful day here in God's country...sunny and suppose to be 70...perfect..except...we still have not gotten any rain and the forest is very dry...so far only one small brush fire...so keeping fingers crossed...eveyone have a great week!!!

TT...your not excited about your date coming up soon are ya?..  You going to try EE or TOT on this trip with no hand holdin?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning to All!! and especially a certain someone    ...beautiful day here in God's country...sunny and suppose to be 70...perfect..except...we still have not gotten any rain and the forest is very dry...so far only one small brush fire...so keeping fingers crossed...eveyone have a great week!!!
> 
> TT...your not excited about your date coming up soon are ya?..  You going to try EE or TOT on this trip with no hand holdin?



Thanks sweetie    and good morning back at you.

It will be another busy work day here ... 

Teresa....yay on only 9 more days. I know you are excited, and I am jealous  

The weather here is warm but rainy..(if I could send some your way sweetie i would)

I hope everyones day is awesome!!!!


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone.  Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend!  Welcome to the new folk here.

Really getting close Teresa, down to the single digits!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning all...Hope everyone had a great weekend!
So, it seems that there is another reason to justify bar hopping on a Saturday night...'research'...Good term Tracy and Robin.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning all...Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> So, it seems that there is another reason to justify bar hopping on a Saturday night...'research'...Good term Tracy and Robin.



LOL does official business sound better?  We could have seriously used your DJ talents Saturday but were forced to listen to loud locals singing karaoke....


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL does official business sound better?  We could have seriously used your DJ talents Saturday but were forced to listen to loud locals singing karaoke....



First it was 'research', now it's 'official business'?? Do you have the rolodex of excuses with you?  

Well thanks...I guess I'm bringing my music selection with me to NF in August. Just gotta work on eliminating the DJ's at the bars so that I could take over...lol


----------



## CinRell

Hi everyone!  I fell asleep too early last night  Got my clothes out of the wash/dryer... had them set to iron.. sat down in the chair a moment.. then woke up at 12:30 ..

 So I look slobby today and am overtired.

Leo.. I wasn't ignoring you.  You must not've gotten all of my msgs b/c you seem to think I ignored u... but I didn't get that msg until I woke up only to drag myself to bed.

Trace and DD did you guys go to my cantina???


----------



## stitch90210

Good morning. I have posted a couple of posts earlier,lurker more than anything. 39/M from Northern VA/DC area transplanted from NC recently.  Probably a 9 on the disney lover scale. Met Angie at yakados before and we had talked disney and she had mentioned this board and twasdave you have a beautiful woman there both in looks and personality. 
My favorite park is MGM with my favorite ride being TT. My favorite character is Stitch. I am divorced with no children. Any other females on here from the NVa/DC area ?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Leo.. I wasn't ignoring you.  You must not've gotten all of my msgs b/c you seem to think I ignored u... but I didn't get that msg until I woke up only to drag myself to bed.



It's ok Cindy...I believe you.  
Actually, I got 3 text msgs from u and I did reply, but never heard back. I was tired also and passed out early...

How's your morning?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> First it was 'research', now it's 'official business'?? Do you have the rolodex of excuses with you?



LOL I'm fresh out of excuses but Tracy may have the rolodex--did we miss any good ones?? 




CinRell said:


> Trace and DD did you guys go to my cantina???



Hey Cin! Good to see you back.  I can bet for sure it wasn't that cantina since they would have held us both at Customs on our way back over the border.  Tracy has incriminating pics of the outing and I wrote a report, that she can forward when she is done with swimming with the seniors 

Welcome Stitch!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning all...Hope everyone had a great weekend!
> So, it seems that there is another reason to justify bar hopping on a Saturday night...'research'...Good term Tracy and Robin.


We were doing a service for anyone who may be looking to go out to an establishment that serves alcoholic beverages in the LaSalle area of Niagara Falls, NY.  So, our going out Saturday night was a public service mission.  

I got a couple other excuses as well...



I am home from swimming with the seniors...lol it was a really good ab workout today.. im gonna be feeling it tomorrow... lol and my pilates class at the high school starts back up tonight. yee haw...lol I am also starting a new diet today.  Only down side is no drinking for the next 9 days, which I think I can handle


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> LOL I'm fresh out of excuses but Tracy may have the rolodex--did we miss any good ones??
> 
> Tracy has incriminating pics of the outing and I wrote a report, that she can forward when she is done with swimming with the seniors



Yeah...I'm sure Tracy's got more terms to use... 

I may be familiar with the pics you're referring too


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah...I'm sure Tracy's got more terms to use...



It was also a mental health necessity.. work work work.. need to give the brain a break!!!


or a Mom's Night Out... all moms deserve a night out, especially single moms!!


if ya need more.. just let me know...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It was also a mental health necessity.. work work work.. need to give the brain a break!!!
> 
> 
> or a Mom's Night Out... all moms deserve a night out, especially single moms!!
> 
> 
> if ya need more.. just let me know...



 I like your reasoning Tracy


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It was also a mental health necessity.. work work work.. need to give the brain a break!!!
> 
> 
> or a Mom's Night Out... all moms deserve a night out, especially single moms!!
> 
> 
> if ya need more.. just let me know...



I knew you weren't gonna let me down...lol
Ok...here's another reason to hit the bars...so that Robin and you could go create more excuses together for going out!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> I like your reasoning Tracy




Thanks..lol I am the queen at rationalizing..lol 
I can talk myself into doing almost anything..


----------



## acm563

stitch90210 said:


> Good morning. I have posted a couple of posts earlier,lurker more than anything. 39/M from Northern VA/DC area transplanted from NC recently.  Probably a 9 on the disney lover scale. Met Angie at yakados before and we had talked disney and she had mentioned this board and twasdave you have a beautiful woman there both in looks and personality.
> My favorite park is MGM with my favorite ride being TT. My favorite character is Stitch. I am divorced with no children. Any other females on here from the NVa/DC area ?



Hey "stitch"...   ...sorry I didnt remember you earlier, I see your cousin in yakados alot but didnt make the connection since you were still in NC when we had met. Thanks for the compliment. Randys a pretty special person so I am the lucky one....
Join in and have some fun...you never can tell who you might meet on here, and dont limit yourself to Va  in your 'looking'


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks..lol I am the queen at rationalizing..lol
> I can talk myself into doing almost anything..



Rut Row...Remind me to stay away from you, you might corrupt me more than I am already corrupted......


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah...I'm sure Tracy's got more terms to use...
> 
> I may be familiar with the pics you're referring too



Can I assume that you were reading the National Enquirer this morning?lol 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> if ya need more.. just let me know...



1. We were conducting an experiment in the social interactions of adults in a local setting after the hours of midnight on a Saturday night

2. We desperately needed to get out

3. The unusual sunshine over the weekend encouraged us to go out because the roads were finally clear of snow and ice

I can keep 'em coming all day since I am procrastinating writing a final exam today    I'll even throw in the dancing banana


----------



## CinRell

Got your report.. omg hilarious.. DD you have a way with words LOL!

I must say tho .. .*** kinda bars you girls going to? LOL LOL!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I needed an excuse to wear my favorite shirt... and going out gave me that excuse!!


I had eaten a lot of sugar earlier in the day, it caused me to want to stay out until 3:30 in the morning...


I had already straightened my hair... I couldn't just stay home!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> Got your report.. omg hilarious.. DD you have a way with words LOL!
> 
> I must say tho .. .*** kinda bars you girls going to? LOL LOL!




Oh Cin, the dive bars here are something else!! LOL

Since we both would usually go to nicer bars and clubs in Buffalo, we didn't have a clue where to go here.  LOL  So I looked at where had a DJ or a band, or Kareoke, and we went there. Yup..we went diving, and it was awesome! LOL


----------



## MPHARJ

I think I found this thread a bit late, and way too many pages to read through. However thought I would join in if permitted, started to read through and sounds like a fun bunch.


----------



## stitch90210

acm563 said:


> Hey "stitch"...   ...sorry I didnt remember you earlier, I see your cousin in yakados alot but didnt make the connection since you were still in NC when we had met. Thanks for the compliment. Randys a pretty special person so I am the lucky one....
> Join in and have some fun...you never can tell who you might meet on here, and dont limit yourself to Va  in your 'looking'



Thats ok and Jason I were in yakados last night and kim said you hadnt been in in awhile,whatssup with that?
I see you are going to Fl in less than a month, I have been thinking about going again soon myself so maybe I will catch up with you there.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

MPHARJ said:


> I think I found this thread a bit late, and way too many pages to read through. However thought I would join in if permitted, started to read through and sounds like a fun bunch.



Welcome!! Jump on in!! We are a fun bunch... lots of laughs if nothing else... 

introduce yourself!!!


----------



## acm563

MPHARJ said:


> I think I found this thread a bit late, and way too many pages to read through. However thought I would join in if permitted, started to read through and sounds like a fun bunch.


  Yes, its a fun bunch, I wouldnt even attempt to try to catch up if I were you...Just wing it and you will do just fine!


----------



## MPHARJ

Thanks!
Kate from PA, love to take my youngest 2 to WDW and just started visiting DLR. My oldest, 18 now decided he had enough I guess.   So it has been the 3 of us most of these last few years. Not too much to say about myself, I work way too much and love planning trips to Disney, oh yeah and spending time with the kids.


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Can I assume that you were reading the National Enquirer this morning?lol



News travels fast...lol
Nice pics. Interesting yet amusing report by the way...nice write up.


----------



## CinRell

Jaded.. I dive bar hop here all the time.. but know most of the people in them so no risk of a stone cold or bling kissing me ROFL!  My friends know I"d punch them in the face if they tried.. in NF I might get arrested for doing that LOL~

I'd be happy to recommend some nice/fun bars in NF on the canook side if you'd like.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

CinRell said:


> Got your report.. omg hilarious.. DD you have a way with words LOL!
> 
> I must say tho .. .*** kinda bars you girls going to? LOL LOL!



The report was therapeutic in a strange way and thanks--I am in good company for the way with words crew on this board.

I think Tracy covered the reasons part for diving lol 

Now if you ever want to go out and join us--send word.  We have an open invitation to anyone who is willing to do research with us before the NF meet.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning to All!! and especially a certain someone    ...beautiful day here in God's country...sunny and suppose to be 70...perfect..except...we still have not gotten any rain and the forest is very dry...so far only one small brush fire...so keeping fingers crossed...eveyone have a great week!!!
> 
> TT...your not excited about your date coming up soon are ya?..  You going to try EE or TOT on this trip with no hand holdin?



Randy, nope I'm saving TOT and EE for when I'm with you.    Actually if you recall the stye I developed a few weeks ago, will it's not going away so I'm scheduled to have it removed this Friday, and the Doc already informed me not to avoid those type of rides for this first trip.  



stitch90210 said:


> Good morning. I have posted a couple of posts earlier,lurker more than anything. 39/M from Northern VA/DC area transplanted from NC recently.  Probably a 9 on the disney lover scale. Met Angie at yakados before and we had talked disney and she had mentioned this board and twasdave you have a beautiful woman there both in looks and personality.
> My favorite park is MGM with my favorite ride being TT. My favorite character is Stitch. I am divorced with no children. Any other females on here from the NVa/DC area ?





MPHARJ said:


> I think I found this thread a bit late, and way too many pages to read through. However thought I would join in if permitted, started to read through and sounds like a fun bunch.



Welcome to the Newbies, glad to have you on board. This is a great bunch of ppl.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Randy, nope I'm saving TOT and EE for when I'm with you.    Actually if you recall the stye I developed a few weeks ago, will it's not going away so I'm scheduled to have it removed this Friday, and the Doc already informed me not to avoid those type of rides for this first trip.
> 
> .



  Ok Teresa you KNOW I HAVE to point out what you just said....  You said the dr said for you to NOT avoid these types of rides...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Welcome!! Jump on in!! We are a fun bunch... lots of laughs if nothing else...
> 
> introduce yourself!!!


Tracy...do NOT mention this thread to G please    
OMG, it is bad enough to see him on Singles who are for the love of Disney....eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeekkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
         

edited to add; I AM NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANY REMARKS G MAY OR MAY NOT MAKE ON THE DISBOARDS..lol


----------



## CinRell

welcome to all the new posters!

Guys should I start a new thread for the NF meet or keep it here?

I found this:

http://www.vrbo.com/31956

or these

http://www.cottage-canada-usa.com/listing/1191b.htm

http://www.cottage-canada-usa.com/listing/1191a.htm

They're all booking up pretty quick. And it's hard to know until we have a true count of how many rooms we'll need. It MIGHT be easier (tho I prefer the house) to get a bunch of adjoining hotel rooms...


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Guys should I start a new thread for the NF meet or keep it here?



Cindy...I think you may want to post some links to the good bars in the area also so that the 'research team' (consisting of Tracy & Robin) doesn't waste anymore time at the extreme dive bars...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Cindy...I think you may want to post some links to the good bars in the area also so that the 'research team' (consisting of Tracy & Robin) doesn't waste anymore time at the extreme dive bars...



LOL Leo, you don't understand how NOT FUN it is to try to cross the border drunk.  This is why I don't go to Canada to go to bars.  You know, the border patrol men can pull your car over and tear it apart piece by piece if you look even the slightest bit suspicious?  And they don't have to put it back together again either!!! I've been pulled over, I was there for HOURS while they searched my car.  It is not a fun experience.  Maybe Robin and I will venture downtown to bars next time, and find some better ones than in the residential neighborhood that we live in. LOL

Or we may just go back to Lou's for the extreme dive bar entertainment


----------



## CinRell

now now, hun.... dive bars have their merrits.  In fact when you come to Ohio.. be prepared to see some of my regulars.

I'd be happy to recommend some of my favorites in NF tho that I have frequented. They are likely not as easy on the wallet but are fun


----------



## NJGuy3

Tracy & Robin know that I'm just joking with them...it wouldn't be me if I didn't...


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL Leo, you don't understand how NOT FUN it is to try to cross the border drunk.  This is why I don't go to Canada to go to bars.  You know, the border patrol men can pull your car over and tear it apart piece by piece if you look even the slightest bit suspicious?  And they don't have to put it back together again either!!! I've been pulled over, I was there for HOURS while they searched my car.  It is not a fun experience.  Maybe Robin and I will venture downtown to bars next time, and find some better ones than in the residential neighborhood that we live in. LOL
> 
> Or we may just go back to Lou's for the extreme dive bar entertainment



Oooh that was on the US side??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Leo, ya know I love ya....lol

And yes Cin, you can get into Canada usually with a smile and a kind word.  It is getting back into the States that makes me nervous.  Sometimes it is a smile and a kind word, sometimes it is them taking the seats out of your car.  LOL


----------



## CinRell

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Leo, ya know I love ya....lol
> 
> And yes Cin, you can get into Canada usually with a smile and a kind word.  It is getting back into the States that makes me nervous.  Sometimes it is a smile and a kind word, sometimes it is them taking the seats out of your car.  LOL



I"ve had both experiences... on both sides LOL.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

CinRell said:


> I"ve had both experiences... on both sides LOL.




doesn't that suck? LOL

totally the reason why I really never go to Canada

 

Which makes me excited for August because I have always wanted to do the tourist thing over there.  I went over all the time when I was a teenager, but it is totally different now.


----------



## PirateMel

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> doesn't that suck? LOL
> 
> totally the reason why I really never go to Canada
> 
> 
> 
> Which makes me excited for August because I have always wanted to do the tourist thing over there.  I went over all the time when I was a teenager, but it is totally different now.



True story -
In late 80's, my ex - at the time BF, took me to Canada to a friends wedding.  On the way back he was asked if he anything to declare - and being the SA that he was, said her (meaning me).  
After several hours in cutoms trying to prove my US citizenship to the Nice man cause at the time I only had brought a drivers license, we were released.

NOT FUNNY!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I believe it Mel!! The reason I got pulled over was because my friends don't know how to be serious at customs. The one who dyed her hair pink (don't ask me why she did that, it doesn't flatter her skin tone at all) answered under her breath "Just the weed" when the guy asked me if I had anything to declare.  I could have killed her.  Another time it was customs guy: citizenship? me: US, my idiot friend: Niagara Falls!! customs guy: ::Grunt:: citizenship please... idiot friend:I said I live in Niagara Falls!! customs guy: ok miss, please pull over there..


----------



## buena vista

OK, we'll have to play it straight if/when we cross the border. Sounds like the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld, only X times worse!!

Teresa, you must be so excited to be going back so soon!!!!  

Hi everyone - my friends, and friends yet to be!  

Cindy, count me in your head count for August. I'm up for anything, but I like the idea of a house.


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I believe it Mel!! The reason I got pulled over was because my friends don't know how to be serious at customs. The one who dyed her hair pink (don't ask me why she did that, it doesn't flatter her skin tone at all) answered under her breath "Just the weed" when the guy asked me if I had anything to declare.  I could have killed her.  Another time it was customs guy: citizenship? me: US, my idiot friend: Niagara Falls!! customs guy: ::Grunt:: citizenship please... idiot friend:I said I live in Niagara Falls!! customs guy: ok miss, please pull over there..


I have been to Canada one time(when I was younger and much mouthier) and will NEVER go back as I had a bad experience going in and a bad one coming out and I never will subject myself to it again. I thought it was bad going thru our airport in Richmond because of the race issues we face there some of the TSAs will go out of their way to single out Caucasian passengers, I fly regularly out of this airport and it had gotten so bad that I finally filed a complaint, but the Canadian experience was WAY worse...and bad enough I wont even discuss it


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OK, we'll have to play it straight if/when we cross the border. Sounds like the Soup Nazi from Seinfeld, only X times worse!!
> 
> Teresa, you must be so excited to be going back so soon!!!!
> 
> Hi everyone - my friends, and friends yet to be!
> 
> Cindy, count me in your head count for August. I'm up for anything, but I like the idea of a house.


Hi Tom, where have you been hiding today????


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Hi Tom, where have you been hiding today????



On the Cape (Cod), playing golf.. that's about all I want to say about THAT!  .. Let's just say I was less than spectacular.  

But I did spend the day with good friends in great weather and I had some moments, so all in all it was fun .


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> On the Cape (Cod), playing golf.. that's about all I want to say about THAT!  .. Let's just say I was less than spectacular.
> 
> But I did spend the day with good friends in great weather and I had some moments, so all in all it was fun .


lol...I always thought any day away from work, out in the beautiful weather was a good day....hmmm, did you forget about all the magnolia blossoms etc so quickly....geesh


----------



## sand2270

thought I would share my border crossing experience.  My BF and I went to Nogales, Mexico last year to do some shopping.  It's about a 2 hour drive from Tucson.  You park on the U.S. side and walk over.  When we went through the id check on the way back into the U.S. I gave the border guy my drivers license.  My license is about 5-7 years old...and I have had a child...so my weight on my id is not exactly what I weigh now but not really enough that it is too noticeable.

This guy looks at my license, looks at me and says "you don't weigh [insert weight]".  I just looked at him stunned and I could tell from the look on his face he was just one of those jerks who has nothing better to do but to be an a**hole to people all day for fun.  I was shocked and said something like "I've gained a little weight since I got the license" or something I really don't remember.

It didn't hit me until we walked away and I just burst into tears.  My poor BF he didn't know what to do.  It was incredibly insulting.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> thought I would share my border crossing experience.  My BF and I went to Nogales, Mexico last year to do some shopping.  It's about a 2 hour drive from Tucson.  You park on the U.S. side and walk over.  When we went through the id check on the way back into the U.S. I gave the border guy my drivers license.  My license is about 5-7 years old...and I have had a child...so my weight on my id is not exactly what I weigh now but not really enough that it is too noticeable.
> 
> This guy looks at my license, looks at me and says "you don't weigh [insert weight]".  I just looked at him stunned and I could tell from the look on his face he was just one of those jerks who has nothing better to do but to be an a**hole to people all day for fun.  I was shocked and said something like "I've gained a little weight since I got the license" or something I really don't remember.
> 
> It didn't hit me until we walked away and I just burst into tears.  My poor BF he didn't know what to do.  It was incredibly insulting.



Well you could have always been childish(as I probably would have been ) and said yes, well you are ugly so what is your point............ I hate ppl like that......aaaarrrggghhhh Sounds to me like he was just a jerkoff that needed to be put in his place..... Unfortunately, it has gotten way worse with 911....and after the incident with the lady with the nipple rings in the airport I have to remember to not wear a dress when I go thru the airport as I can see some smart a-- telling me to lift my dress to show my belly ring.... At least with a skirt or slacks you can just lift your shirt a bit.... Unfortunately there will always be someone who exerts their power just a wee bit too much.... I think we need strict security guidelines but sometimes it is taken too far...


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well you could have always been childish(as I probably would have been ) and said yes, well you are ugly so what is your point............ I hate ppl like that......aaaarrrggghhhh Sounds to me like he was just a jerkoff that needed to be put in his place..... Unfortunately, it has gotten way worse with 911....and after the incident with the lady with the nipple rings in the airport I have to remember to not wear a dress when I go thru the airport as I can see some smart a-- telling me to lift my dress to show my belly ring.... At least with a skirt or slacks you can just lift your shirt a bit.... Unfortunately there will always be someone who exerts their power just a wee bit too much.... I think we need strict security guidelines but sometimes it is taken too far...



I always have a delayed reaction to those types of things otherwise I would have asked to speak to his supervisor.  But I mean what do you do?  I am on the Mexican side of the border and I didn't want to give him any reason to not let us pass.  Just gives him a license to be a pr**k.


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> I always have a delayed reaction to those types of things otherwise I would have asked to speak to his supervisor.  But I mean what do you do?  I am on the Mexican side of the border and I didn't want to give him any reason to not let us pass.  Just gives him a license to be a pr**k.



You wait til you are over on our side then you call him a pr--k...     I have toned it down a lot over the years and ignore a lot for the sake of diplomacy but I start getting snippy when I feel my civil rights are being messed with.... If I didnt have to travel so much for work as well as for fun I would probably be a lot mouthier at the airport....I have been patted down at RIC more times than I can count. I have a lot of metal in my body and a report to show that it exists but that isnt good enough on the RIC side , and RIC is the ONLY airport it happens in... The time I made the complaint I had been talking with one of the bus drivers and he had agreed it was racially motivated so I stood back and watched to see how many whites versus minorities they pulled to the side. It was 100% all white, business class people. In the space of the hour I stood there they pulled 10 ppl aside and all 10 were Caucasian. In their  defense what was happening in other areas of the airports minorities were being singled out and so that was their way to retaliate, but 2 wrongs dont make a right...


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> On the Cape (Cod), playing golf.. that's about all I want to say about THAT!  .. Let's just say I was less than spectacular.
> 
> But I did spend the day with good friends in great weather and I had some moments, so all in all it was fun .



Doesn't a bad day golfing beat a good day anywhere else (except WDW)?


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Ok Teresa you KNOW I HAVE to point out what you just said....  You said the dr said for you to NOT avoid these types of rides...



Thanks for catching that Angy. That's what I get for typing to fast and not proofreading what I typed.  The doctor actually said for me NOT TO get on those rides this first trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hello Everyone. . .and welcome to the newbies. . .

It seems I missed a lot over the weekend.  Awesome. . .glad that most of you did other things besides sit at home this weekend cause ya'all have better weather now. . .nice.

Tracy and Robin. . .glad you had a great time diving. . .lol.  I did this in Puerto Nuevo Mexico  one time. . .ended up spending the night in a San Diego hospital due to a broken bone in my foot. . .lol (yeah, I know. . .broken bones don't warrant overnight stays but I was so drunk the doc was afraid I would fall down again so kept me there. . .lol)

Tom, glad you had fun out in the sun with friends. . .soon it will be too hot here to have fun in the sun. . .

Angy, hey girl. . .seems like you are one hot mama there. . .woo hoo. . .

Cindy, keep the NF trip here. . .too many threads to follow already. . .really looking forward to it. . .

Leo, keep on joking sweetie. . .you would not be you if you didn't. . .gotta have my laughs. . .

Teresa. . .sea rays here we come. . .lol.  Have a great time on the first trip. . .and save some fun for trip number two. . .lol

Wow, May is coming up quick. . .can't wait to meet up with all you crazy folks. . .WOO HOO. . .

Well I finally have a couple days off and I am going to enjoy them. . .if I can stay awake. . .lol

Maybe I will "see" you all later in chat. . .hugs. . .


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It was also a mental health necessity.. work work work.. need to give the brain a break!!!
> 
> 
> or a Mom's Night Out... all moms deserve a night out, especially single moms!!
> 
> 
> if ya need more.. just let me know...





DisneyDreams21 said:


> Can I assume that you were reading the National Enquirer this morning?lol
> 
> 
> 
> 1. We were conducting an experiment in the social interactions of adults in a local setting after the hours of midnight on a Saturday night
> 
> 2. We desperately needed to get out
> 
> 3. The unusual sunshine over the weekend encouraged us to go out because the roads were finally clear of snow and ice
> 
> I can keep 'em coming all day since I am procrastinating writing a final exam today    I'll even throw in the dancing banana



I'm glad that I'm at the point in my life where I don't need an excuse to hit the bars.  I just DO IT....  and those that want to can follow me in.


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> anybody want to see a cool commercial...this was posted on another link..
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/v/4S213qVZFN8&hl=en



Randy, just finally was able to see this.  It was awesome.. thanks for sharing.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...I always thought any day away from work, out in the beautiful weather was a good day....hmmm, did you forget about all the magnolia blossoms etc so quickly....geesh





CoasterAddict said:


> Doesn't a bad day golfing beat a good day anywhere else (except WDW)?



You're both right .. there's another adage about golf and ... ahem.. another activity.. being the only things you don't have to be good at to have fun


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> and ... ahem.. another activity.. being the only things you don't have to be good at to have fun



    and what exactly would that be Tom??


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Hello Everyone. . .and welcome to the newbies. . .
> 
> It seems I missed a lot over the weekend.  Awesome. . .glad that most of you did other things besides sit at home this weekend cause ya'all have better weather now. . .nice.
> 
> Tracy and Robin. . .glad you had a great time diving. . .lol.  I did this in Puerto Nuevo Mexico  one time. . .ended up spending the night in a San Diego hospital due to a broken bone in my foot. . .lol (yeah, I know. . .broken bones don't warrant overnight stays but I was so drunk the doc was afraid I would fall down again so kept me there. . .lol)
> 
> Tom, glad you had fun out in the sun with friends. . .soon it will be too hot here to have fun in the sun. . .
> 
> Angy, hey girl. . .seems like you are one hot mama there. . .woo hoo. . .
> 
> Cindy, keep the NF trip here. . .too many threads to follow already. . .really looking forward to it. . .
> 
> Leo, keep on joking sweetie. . .you would not be you if you didn't. . .gotta have my laughs. . .
> 
> Teresa. . .sea rays here we come. . .lol.  Have a great time on the first trip. . .and save some fun for trip number two. . .lol
> 
> Wow, May is coming up quick. . .can't wait to meet up with all you crazy folks. . .WOO HOO. . .
> 
> Well I finally have a couple days off and I am going to enjoy them. . .if I can stay awake. . .lol
> 
> Maybe I will "see" you all later in chat. . .hugs. . .



hmmm....you and your recaps     and Darcy Mamma is the KEY word there... havent you seen the other thread


----------



## libertybell7

so what did i miss?  

I feel kinda bad about missings darcys recap...


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> You're both right .. there's another adage about golf and ... ahem.. another activity.. being the only things you don't have to be good at to have fun



eating ice cream?


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> so what did i miss?
> 
> I feel kinda bad about missings darcys recap...



Its okay Shawn. . .you and Jill were missed in chat tonight. . .


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> so what did i miss?
> 
> I feel kinda bad about missings darcys recap...


Good morning stranger, where have you and Jill been hiding????

Teresa only 8 left!!! Yay!!!!
I hope everyone has a beautiful, happy, stress free day.
I am wishing some rain upon everyone in MI so Randy doesnt have to deal with the threat of brush fires..      

I will be MIA for most of the morning so everyone play nice

(((HUGS)))


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> You're both right .. there's another adage about golf and ... ahem.. another activity.. being the only things you don't have to be good at to have fun



Yes Tom, what is this other activity?   


Is it dancing?    

 


Good morning all, the sunshine is blinding Niagara Falls!  I have a long day of physical therapy and spring cleaning planned for today!  Good stuff! 




 Argg! Random Pirate smiley!


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> eating ice cream?



..ok, three things.. and probably more..


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes Tom, what is this other activity?
> 
> 
> Is it dancing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good morning all, the sunshine is blinding Niagara Falls!  I have a long day of physical therapy and spring cleaning planned for today!  Good stuff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Argg! Random Pirate smiley!



Enjoy your PT, and try not to terrify those poor lil ole ladies dear!!!  


and TOM, I promise you some of my employees are living proof of how you dont have to be good at some things to enjoy them....lol....and yes I mean that sarcastically...I am not motivational with them this morning (see how nicely I pulled my last comment to u out of the gutter )


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes Tom, what is this other activity?
> 
> Is it dancing?





acm563 said:


> and what exactly would that be Tom??



 um, yes.. it's dancing!!  .. . . 

ok, new topic... the weather is gorgeous here too which means I'll be walking to work again today. 

Teresa.. just over a week now!!! Woohoo!!!         

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Enjoy your PT, and try not to terrify those poor lil ole ladies dear!!!
> 
> 
> and TOM, I promise you some of my employees are living proof of how you dont have to be good at some things to enjoy them....lol....and yes I mean that sarcastically...I am not motivational with them this morning (see how nicely I pulled my last comment to u out of the gutter )



Bless you


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
Sunny and high of 67 today...


----------



## ttester9612

Yep I have only 8 days before my HOT date with MICKEY.  I see that Angy and Tom are joining me in my  dance.

       

For the others, we have about 21 days before we have our DisMeet in WDW.      (Well at least Darcy, Smee and I have 21 days).


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> You're both right .. there's another adage about golf and ... ahem.. another activity.. being the only things you don't have to be good at to have fun



If you don't care that your partner is having a lousy time, I suppose.... 


G'morning everyone!

Bright blue skies here and  a high of 71.. though I"m guessing it's already pretty close to that!  Having a cookout tonight with my Omaha Steaks Burgers (woot!)

I love this time of hear. The little leaves of pastel green are starting to open...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Guess Who It Is!!!!!!

 
 
 

lol!  

Wow, sorry guiys and gals! Been a while!
I have been so mega busy, and the weather has been so awesome here, that I have been out and about.  

So what's going down then? Anything exciting?
OMG I feel like I have been missing in action lol!!!

Go over to the Singles Photo thread and check out some latest pics of me!!! (Will be posting shortly).

Have a magical day all!!!

Dx


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

it is a beautiful day here today - too bad I have to be inside - it is 79 sunny with a small breeze 

can't wait for May - 22 day


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, its a beautiful day here as well. . .72 degrees this morning at 7:30.  I will NOT be inside today all day as I feel the need to be out in the sunshine. . .

Good morning and happy Tuesday to all. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

I guess the most important question for me is, did any single guys who would be interested join during my absence haha  

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> I guess the most important question for me is, did any single guys who would be interested join during my absence haha
> 
> Dx



Well, no one as open as you dear. . .they could swing that way but ya never know. . .lol.  Nice pics as usual dear. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

Lol darn. I had this grand plan that if I went away for long enough then someone might some along and when I return they would be waiting for me... Just like in the movies...

Such a dreamer. What a waste.

 

 

Dx


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning everyone!

Currently sunny and 40, but it's supposed to start raining again after lunchtime.

Man I was sore yesterday.  Crouching behind home plate on a ballfield of loose sand will do a number on your quads and hammies.


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> G'morning everyone!
> 
> Bright blue skies here and  a high of 71.. though I"m guessing it's already pretty close to that!  Having a cookout tonight with my Omaha Steaks Burgers (woot!)
> 
> I love this time of hear. The little leaves of pastel green are starting to open...



Good Morning Cindy!  

Cookouts are my fav...mmmm...burgers. What time shall I be over? I can grill for ya if you like.  

Here's something to go with the pretty leaves.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning Cindy!
> 
> Cookouts are my fav...mmmm...burgers. What time shall I be over? I can grill for ya if you like.
> 
> Here's something to go with the pretty leaves.



Thanks hun but you forget.. I like to cook. So just bring the wine I'll handle dinner


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Thanks hun but you forget.. I like to cook. So just bring the wine I'll handle dinner



You're welcome...keep in mind...there's nothing wrong with cooking together...  
I'll definetly bring the wine.


----------



## buena vista

R.S.Winters said:


> Guess Who It Is!!!!!!
> 
> Dx



Welcome back Dan! No plans to change teams for me, but it's good to see you back!  



disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> it is a beautiful day here today - too bad I have to be inside - it is 79 sunny with a small breeze
> 
> can't wait for May - 22 day



Beautiful here too Char.. great walk to work this morning. April is often cruel around here, but we've been lucky so far!



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, its a beautiful day here as well. . .72 degrees this morning at 7:30.  I will NOT be inside today all day as I feel the need to be out in the sunshine. . .
> 
> Good morning and happy Tuesday to all. . .



Enjoy the outdoors Darcy.. while it's still bearable  . You know if it ever gets too oppressive, you have an open offer from your right coast friends to shelter you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Welcome back Dan! No plans to change teams for me, but it's good to see you back!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful here too Char.. great walk to work this morning. April is often cruel around here, but we've been lucky so far!
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy the outdoors Darcy.. while it's still bearable  . You know if it ever gets too oppressive, you have an open offer from your right coast friends to shelter you.



Trust me when I say that when my contract is up here I may just go for travel nursing and spend time traveling up and down the eastern seaboard. . .The desert is not my cup of tea. . .


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> The desert is not my cup of tea. . .



I hear ya.. I spent 3 years in the alpine desert climate of Colorado Springs. As military assingments go, I was fortunate to be stationed there and I enjoyed much of it,  but I really missed the ocean... and oxygen.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I hear ya.. I spent 3 years in the alpine desert climate of Colorado Springs. As military assingments go, I was fortunate to be stationed there and I enjoyed much of it,  but I really missed the ocean... and oxygen.



I have been in Vegas since August and in the desert since July of 2004.  Can't wait to see the ocean and be able to breathe again. . .so I hear ya. . .


----------



## CinRell

This is quite inexpensive... but allows for only 4 rooms and is a bed and breakfast.

http://www.niagarafallsbedandbreakfasts.com/getavailability.cgi

or this place

http://www.niagarafallsbedandbreakfasts.com/getavailability.cgi

It's so hard to say until we get a count of how many are going... a house offers limited space and I know some want privacy... might be easier just to get hotel rooms??


This is where I stayed last time. VERY basic hotel but a great location.

http://www.cascadeinn.net/

There are LOTS more I can recommend in good locations.

Let me know? Before I start suggesting fun things to do, I'd like to get us a place to lay our heads LOL!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Trust me when I say that when my contract is up here I may just go for travel nursing and spend time traveling up and down the eastern seaboard. . .The desert is not my cup of tea. . .



I have heard lots of good things about traveling nursing. The only one I heard that wasnt that great was up around Nantucket (or right around there)... the cost for ferry and to have a car parked was expensive (and not covered for cost)


----------



## R.S.Winters

Thanks for the welcome back's guys and gals!


Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

R.S.Winters said:


> Guess Who It Is!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol!
> 
> Wow, sorry guiys and gals! Been a while!
> I have been so mega busy, and the weather has been so awesome here, that I have been out and about.
> 
> So what's going down then? Anything exciting?
> OMG I feel like I have been missing in action lol!!!
> 
> Go over to the Singles Photo thread and check out some latest pics of me!!! (Will be posting shortly).
> 
> Have a magical day all!!!
> 
> Dx



Hiya Dan!!!   Hope your time away was wonderful!!

You are looking gorgeous as always, I see you visited my city!!! Not too much going on around here, the people who are going to WDW in May are all dancing..  
Darcy's been working a lot, I have been working out a lot, and the weather from here, to you, and up through New England has been absolutely gorgeous!! 
We have been low on drama, and high on laughter! 
Good to see ya check in hun!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good afternoon Disney friends!

Hope everyone is getting at least a little bit of sunshine today.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good afternoon people.

It's a beautiful sunny day here...so what am I doing here at the office?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good afternoon people.
> 
> It's a beautiful sunny day here...so what am I doing here at the office?



Good question
You're chatting with me, of course.

Had lunch on the patio of The Lizard today. Is about 77 degrees right now. I LOVE THIS WEATHER!

Storms tomorrow. That's kinda fun


----------



## R.S.Winters

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hiya Dan!!!   Hope your time away was wonderful!!
> 
> You are looking gorgeous as always, I see you visited my city!!! Not too much going on around here, the people who are going to WDW in May are all dancing..
> Darcy's been working a lot, I have been working out a lot, and the weather from here, to you, and up through New England has been absolutely gorgeous!!
> We have been low on drama, and high on laughter!
> Good to see ya check in hun!!



Thanks   

Dx


----------



## R.S.Winters

Guess what all!?
I just got a call for a job interview in Montreal!!
I move there on 7th May (2 weeks from now) - and my interview is on the 8th!!

Woo! I'm excited!!

Dx


----------



## DisneyDreams21

R.S.Winters said:


> Guess what all!?
> I just got a call for a job interview in Montreal!!
> I move there on 7th May (2 weeks from now) - and my interview is on the 8th!!
> 
> Woo! I'm excited!!
> 
> Dx



Congratualtions, Dan!  And FYI- there are some hottie French Canadians in Montreal and I am sure that some would love to meet you.  Montreal is a fun city.  Welcome back!


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> This is quite inexpensive... but allows for only 4 rooms and is a bed and breakfast.
> 
> http://www.niagarafallsbedandbreakfasts.com/getavailability.cgi
> 
> or this place
> 
> http://www.niagarafallsbedandbreakfasts.com/getavailability.cgi
> 
> It's so hard to say until we get a count of how many are going... a house offers limited space and I know some want privacy... might be easier just to get hotel rooms??
> 
> 
> This is where I stayed last time. VERY basic hotel but a great location.
> 
> http://www.cascadeinn.net/
> 
> There are LOTS more I can recommend in good locations.
> 
> Let me know? Before I start suggesting fun things to do, I'd like to get us a place to lay our heads LOL!



Cin the hotel looks promising.  I noticed that they offer group rates, I wonder how many people we would need to classify as a group. 



R.S.Winters said:


> Guess what all!?
> I just got a call for a job interview in Montreal!!
> I move there on 7th May (2 weeks from now) - and my interview is on the 8th!!
> 
> Woo! I'm excited!!
> 
> Dx



Congratulations, Dan.  I'll say a prayer for that you will be selected and that you will enjoy the new job.


----------



## sand2270

i'm bored...can I go home yet?


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> i'm bored...can I go home yet?



Go for it. Tell them that something came up and you have to go home.


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Go for it. Tell them that something came up and you have to go home.



unfortunately I have used that excuse too many times   .  The day is almost over...all you east coasters are probably already home, on your couches with a drink in your hand...I am jealous.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> unfortunately I have used that excuse too many times   .  The day is almost over...all you east coasters are probably already home, on your couches with a drink in your hand...I am jealous.



Yea I have a drink alright, it's called "water." With having a minor eye surgery this Friday I have to watch what I drink.  That's okay, I'm only 8 days from my Disney trip, then I can drink all I what (unless I run out of money).


----------



## R.S.Winters

Evening all 
Dx


----------



## sand2270

ttester9612 said:


> Yea I have a drink alright, it's called "water." With having a minor eye surgery this Friday I have to watch what I drink.  That's okay, I'm only 8 days from my Disney trip, then I can drink all I what (unless I run out of money).



Ah good luck, I hope it isn't anything too serious.


----------



## ttester9612

sand2270 said:


> Ah good luck, I hope it isn't anything too serious.



Not really, it's just the stye I developed a few weeks ago. It just doesn't want to go away. So the doctor is removing it.


----------



## Sha

Teresa, as minor as it is, I hope all goes smoothly!!


----------



## Sha

Tracey (CM) I mailed something out to you today... will mail to others in a day or two. this was the added teaser for the trip. Nothing special mind you, just for fun.. and not something one really needs, but thought it would be nice to add to the anticipation.


----------



## connorsmom911

Sha said:


> Tracey (CM) I mailed something out to you today... will mail to others in a day or two. this was the added teaser for the trip. Nothing special mind you, just for fun.. and not something one really needs, but thought it would be nice to add to the anticipation.



I'll keep my eyes peeled...


----------



## rer1972

Wow, I haven't been around here in a reaaaaaally long time.  It's nice to see some familiar faces (Hi Sha!).  Any new news?  Exciting developments?  Nothing big for me.  Still single, but still having fun.  I'll try and scroll back to catch up.


----------



## Sha

rer1972 said:


> Wow, I haven't been around here in a reaaaaaally long time.  It's nice to see some familiar faces (Hi Sha!).  Any new news?  Exciting developments?  Nothing big for me.  Still single, but still having fun.  I'll try and scroll back to catch up.



Hi RER!!!! how are you?! Youve been missed. Am about to graduate in a couple weeks!!!! thats the big news for me.


----------



## acm563

Teresa...YAY 7   Lucky you.....and is it May yet?

Good morning to everyone...It looks like it is going to be another overcast day here but still warm

 to anyone I havent said hello to...

Dan I hope your move and job interview go as planned!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone.  Hope you have a GLORIOUS DAY!

I'm down to 7 days before my HOT date with Mickey...I can hardly wait.
       

And 22 days before I meet with my new DisFriends.      

thanks you Sha, I to pray that the all goes well on Friday with my eye surgery.  Don't want it to mess up my upcoming trip.


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

rer1972 said:


> Wow, I haven't been around here in a reaaaaaally long time.  It's nice to see some familiar faces (Hi Sha!).  Any new news?  Exciting developments?  Nothing big for me.  Still single, but still having fun.  I'll try and scroll back to catch up.



RER!!!!

When are your dates in Dec???  We're going to be there the first week.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good Morning everyone. . .

So yesterday, in the name of research, I headed outside to do some "research".  Ya know, the kind of research that people need to know when they are traveling to an unfamiliar locale. . .So off to the Vegas Strip I headed in the wonderfully bright sunshine.   Weather was upper 80s to low 90s.  Quite bearable for me and the perfect day to enjoy the sunshine.

I parked at New York, New York as this is the EASIEST place to park and get in and out of. . .Also has the worlds best dueling piano bar. . .apparently its the "original" here in Vegas and all others here are just copies.  Of course, no one is playing at this time because it is only one in the afternoon. . .so off I head outside to take pictures.  

Just a warning, the pics I took are not as impressive as nighttime pics would be. . .with all the Neon. . .

Anyway, first I take a pic of Excalibur off in the distance from New York New York, then across the street is the MGM Lion. Then I am off on my trek. . .Next up, a pic of New York New York. . .I really like the look of this hotel.  Then M & M world, Harley Davidson Cafe, and Planet Hollywood Casino (this used to be the Alladin - now rebranded).

Just a warning here. . .I tried to avoid pictures of construction sites. . .there are HUGE amounts of construction going on. . .

I then get pics of The Bellagio with Caesars in the background, then the Bellagio Tower.  At this point I decide to cross the street and take pics at Caesars cause it is such a beautiful hotel.  After crossing the pedestrian bridge I come upon the Slushie Bar. . .of course this made me think of all my DIS friends so I had to take a pic. . .Then a few outside shots around Caesars, then some inside shots. . .Of course, I have no pics of people gambling. . .they don't really want you to do that.

Okay, need to take a 5 minute break. . .will get back to my story momentarily and then post the link to pics. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone!!

Here are some dancing boys for Teresa..   

I am awake, and my body aches all over!! I can't wait to hit that 90 degree water.. the old women won't even exist to me at that point.  I can only imagine how good it is going to feel.   

Hiya Rer and welcome back! nice to meet ya! 

Darcy, your pics are awesome!!! Sounds like a fun little adventure!!


Hey Tom,


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone!!
> 
> Here are some dancing boys for Teresa..
> 
> I am awake, and my body aches all over!! I can't wait to hit that 90 degree water.. the old women won't even exist to me at that point.  I can only imagine how good it is going to feel.
> 
> Hiya Rer and welcome back! nice to meet ya!
> 
> Darcy, your pics are awesome!!! Sounds like a fun little adventure!!
> 
> 
> Hey Tom,



It was. . .and I got some color out there in the bright sun. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

Mornin ya all....(did I do that right sweetie?)...  

Another great day here up north..suppose to be about 70...but still no rain so still big fire danger...been lucky so far...

RER..welcome back..been a long time...hope all is well...

TT...good luck with the surgery...I have no doubt it will go fine...then you can    

Here is hoping everyone has a tiggerific day!!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Mornin ya all....(did I do that right sweetie?)...


Well babe I can see I have my work cut out for me on the y'all part....lol but at least you are saying y'all instead of you guys so yay!!!! you are trainable.... 
Hope your day is the best...


----------



## ahoff

Good Morning everyone!

Cool pictures Darcy.  Maybe there could be a meet in Vegas, there certainly looks like there is plenty to do.  Even some coasters!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, back to the adventure. . .

So after Caesars, I head on out and back across the street cause I want to go to my other favorite hotel, The Venetian.  Upon stepping out of Caesars, I see it. . .for all you parrotheads out there. . .Jimmy Buffet's Margaritaville. . .so I gotta take a picture of course.  Then I get pics of the Mirage and Treasure Island, then on to Venice. . .lol. . .in one day I have been to New York, Paris, Rome and Venice. . .just thought I would mention that.  So, now I am at the Venetian and take pics of the Canals and the Gondolas. . .the gondoliers all sing by the way. . .its really quite fun. . .Then in to the Venetian for a look around and the indoor canals. . .I then stumble upon this little bar that is absolutely awesome.  And I, apparently, went to school with the bartender.  After we figured out who each other was, she and I have quite a trip down memory lane.  Very small world.  Of course, I was only going to have one drink there but stayed for a second because it was so much fun reminiscing (by the way, she pours with a heavy hand so two drinks left me feeling VERY nice. . .lol).  

So then its outside of the Venetian and over to Treasure Island for some photo ops of the Siren's Ship where there is a free outdoor show every night.  Its a lot of fun, though I preferred the old show before it became the Siren show.  This was a lot of walking so I was starting to get a bit tired and decided it was time to head back towards my car.

Picked up some photos of the Venetian from the outside, Madam Tussauds, Casino Royal, and Harrah's on the way back and a couple more shots at Caesars.  

Once back at the car I reflected on my fun trip and vowed to do this every couple of weeks just to make sure I have fun while here. . .at least before it gets too hot. . .don't think I would want to make that walk in 100+ degree temperatures. . .

Okay, photo link time. . .

http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/Las Vegas/

Enjoy!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Cool pictures Darcy.  Maybe there could be a meet in Vegas, there certainly looks like there is plenty to do.  Even some coasters!



The coaster up on top of New York New York is a blast. . .have ridden that one at night. . .very fun. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, back to the adventure. . .
> 
> 
> Okay, photo link time. . .
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/Las Vegas/
> 
> Enjoy!


Sounds like an awesome day Darcy....you can be my tour guide this fall when I come out west Thanks for the picture link...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Sounds like an awesome day Darcy....you can be my tour guide this fall when I come out west Thanks for the picture link...



You got it Angy. . .


----------



## tawasdave

Disney Magic strikes again...

http://www.wnem.com/family/15958912/detail.html


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
Weather today is sunny and heading into the mid 70's.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Disney Magic strikes again...
> 
> http://www.wnem.com/family/15958912/detail.html


What an awesome story hon, thanks for sharing...It just goes to show that with a little  it can all work out....


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> What an awesome story hon, thanks for sharing...It just goes to show that with a little  it can all work out....




Yup very true...look what a little  did for me...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yup very true...look what a little  did for me...


  Well I still say "I" am the lucky one here.....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good Morning all!

Dropping in to say

*HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY* TO THE MOTHERLAND!!!






23rd April is the Patron Saint of England's day, St George.

   

Dx


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> Good Morning all!
> 
> Dropping in to say
> 
> HAPPY ST GEORGE'S DAY TO THE MOTHERLAND!!!
> 
> 23rd April is the Patron Saint of England's day, St George.
> 
> 
> 
> Dx




 It is also Cherry Cheesecake Day according to 123 greetings...lol


----------



## buena vista

Good Morning everyone!

Busy day yesterday, followed by a late night of rehearsal and of course the obligatory after-rehearsal dinner & drinks w/cast & crew .. I'm wiped.

..so, I'm working some from home today and taking some time off to take care of some errands I haven't had time to take care of, and also to get some study time in. 

Happy St. George's/Cherry Cheesecake Day to one and all! 

Teresa.. good luck with your procedure this week, and enjoy the one week dance!!  

Darcy, wonderful pictures. I really have to visit sometime. I can't believe I've never been.

Tracy


----------



## R.S.Winters

buena vista said:


> Darcy, wonderful pictures. I really have to visit sometime. I can't believe I've never been.
> 
> Tracy



I LOVED Vegas. Maybe we should all plan a trip and go crash at Darcy's place!!!! LOL
 

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> 
> Busy day yesterday, followed by a late night of rehearsal and of course the obligatory after-rehearsal dinner & drinks w/cast & crew .. I'm wiped.
> 
> ..so, I'm working some from home today and taking some time off to take care of some errands I haven't had time to take care of, and also to get some study time in.
> 
> Happy St. George's/Cherry Cheesecake Day to one and all!
> 
> Teresa.. good luck with your procedure this week, and enjoy the one week dance!!
> 
> Darcy, wonderful pictures. I really have to visit sometime. I can't believe I've never been.
> 
> Tracy



Thanks Tom. . .it is better to take the pics at night with all the neon.  One of these days I will take a nighttime trek for photos. . .I sure did have fun. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

mornin' everyone.


----------



## R.S.Winters

I just had a totally random thought (just hear me out ok! lol)
We should dedicate a "Singles Day'.
I unno, like 1st May or something lol.

I also had another random thought (this is a more serious one lol). We should do a singles thread postcard exchange or something. I quite like that idea...
Any thoughts / suggestions?

Dx


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Good morning everyone!  Looks like there are already a few holidays going on today so add National Beer Day in Germany to the list.  It is also the day both Shakespeare and Cervantes died. 

Happy Wednesday


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning to All of My Dis Friends 


21 days until I get to meet some of you


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> mornin' everyone.



G'Morning Cindy.  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Wednesday



It'll be a happier Wednesday when it's 5pm and I can be outside enjoying this beautiful weather! lol  

Somebody...remind me again why I'm here at work?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> G'Morning Cindy.
> 
> 
> 
> It'll be a happier Wednesday when it's 5pm and I can be outside enjoying this beautiful weather! lol
> 
> Somebody...remind me again why I'm here at work?



Morning! We're going to get scattered thunderstorms here tonight.

My omaha burgers were nummy by the way. Might have to order more of those...


----------



## R.S.Winters

NJGuy3 said:


> Somebody...remind me again why I'm here at work?



To pay for Disney Trips, of course 

Dx


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Morning! We're going to get scattered thunderstorms here tonight.
> 
> My omaha burgers were nummy by the way. Might have to order more of those...


Ah yes...the burgers. I've had them before and yes they are good. 
I think I need to have a bbq next week. Who's game? 



R.S.Winters said:


> To pay for Disney Trips, of course
> 
> Dx


Nah...my DJ'n gig pays for those! lol


----------



## stitch90210

Morning. Hope everyone has a good wednesday.
Is anyone going for Star Wars Weekends? I just made plans for June 18-24. This will be my first time going solo .


----------



## stitch90210

acm563 said:


> It is also Cherry Cheesecake Day according to 123 greetings...lol


You and cheesecake, I see nothing has changed .


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning to All of My Dis Friends
> 
> 
> 21 days until I get to meet some of you


Yay on 21 days  It will be so nice to meet everyone.... Like I told Randy the 15th will definitely be a "I'm too exccited to sleep " night....


----------



## R.S.Winters

So nobody liked my postcard idea??... lol

Dx


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy St. Georges, Cherry Cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare's and Cervante's Death, Day to Everyone!!!!!!

LOL

I am home from a nice workout, I've been really feeling the burn today, someone come give me a massage!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy St. Georges, Cherry Cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare's and Cervante's Death, Day to Everyone!!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I am home from a nice workout, I've been really feeling the burn today, someone come give me a massage!!!



I'll send over the massage team from Lou's Tavern


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I'll send over the massage team from Lou's Tavern




OMG Lets not...LOL  I am suddenly feeling better, wow! LOL My muscles and joints are just all loose and easy and relaxed.. I'm good. But thanks...LOL


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy St. Georges, Cherry Cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare's and Cervante's Death, Day to Everyone!!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I am home from a nice workout, I've been really feeling the burn today, someone come give me a massage!!!



here ya go ...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> here ya go ...



Awwww.. see now thats what I'm talkin about!! LOL

Thanks!


----------



## bigsis1970

HI everyone - haven't been on the singles thread in ages - but wanted to update you all that 2008 has started off GREAT (2007 ended AWFUL but that's another story) I have been seeing someone - he is so AWESOME.. treats me like a princess and wants to take care of me, he is kind and generous, he is a chef and master at the grill, the best part however is he loves me just the way I am..(Oh did i mention he is younger then me by 12 yrs - hence the Just Call Me Mrs. Robinson tag line!!! ) LOL here is a pic of us taken last month


----------



## R.S.Winters

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy St. Georges, Cherry Cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare's and Cervante's Death, Day to Everyone!!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I am home from a nice workout, I've been really feeling the burn today, someone come give me a massage!!!



It is also the day that on April 23, 1986 - In Florida, ground is broken for Walt Disney World's Grand Floridian Beach Resort.

Lol.

Dx


----------



## sand2270

morning all...or in some cases good afternoon.

Hope everyone is having a great day.


----------



## acm563

bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone - haven't been on the singles thread in ages - but wanted to update you all that 2008 has started off GREAT (2007 ended AWFUL but that's another story) I have been seeing someone - he is so AWESOME.. treats me like a princess and wants to take care of me, he is kind and generous, he is a chef and master at the grill, the best part however is he loves me just the way I am..(Oh did i mention he is younger then me by 12 yrs - hence the Just Call Me Mrs. Robinson tag line!!! ) LOL here is a pic of us taken last month



    I am so happy for you...Isn't it so neat when all of a sudden you realize that "Princes" truly do still exist...you just have to open your heart to them!!!


----------



## sand2270

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy St. Georges, Cherry Cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare's and Cervante's Death, Day to Everyone!!!!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> I am home from a nice workout, I've been really feeling the burn today, someone come give me a massage!!!




mmm cherry cheesecake and beer


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Awwww the beginning of another "Happily Ever After"!!
Age is just a number, and I personally believe that if everyone only looked for people their same age, a lot of prince's would never find their princesses, and a lot of princesses would never find their prince...












EDIT: Did I really just type that? I think I may have just gagged myself...LOL


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> EDIT: Did I really just type that? I think I may have just gagged myself...LOL



Hey bring our Tracy back....what have you done to her.... 
(This was definitly not a jaded like statement my dear...are we all rubbing off on you)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Hey bring our Tracy back....what have you done to her....
> (This was definitly not a jaded like statement my dear...are we all rubbing off on you)




OMG I know, what is wrong with me... Darn all you sweet people !! LOL


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> mmm cherry cheesecake and beer



 
Sounds like a good combination to me


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> here ya go ...



It looks like a purple guy doing something illegal in some states to a piece of poo??


----------



## NJGuy3

R.S.Winters said:


> It is also the day that on April 23, 1986 - In Florida, ground is broken for Walt Disney World's Grand Floridian Beach Resort.
> 
> Lol.
> 
> Dx



Ah yes it is...I received my Disney Insider newsletter today also! lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Ah yes it is...I received my Disney Insider newsletter today also! lol



hahaha I just did too.... so I will make that ... 

Happy St. Georges, Cherry cheesecake, Beer, Shakespeare and Cervantes Death, and The Grand Floridians Birth,  Day To Everyone!!!


----------



## rer1972

Sha said:


> Hi RER!!!! how are you?! Youve been missed. Am about to graduate in a couple weeks!!!! thats the big news for me.



That's so great!  All that hard work is paying off huh?


----------



## rer1972

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> RER!!!!
> 
> When are your dates in Dec???  We're going to be there the first week.



Hi back!  The 7th through the 12th of December.  Not quite the first week.


----------



## rer1972

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Weather today is sunny and heading into the mid 70's.



Hey NJguy3 nice monorail animation


----------



## rer1972

bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone - haven't been on the singles thread in ages - but wanted to update you all that 2008 has started off GREAT (2007 ended AWFUL but that's another story) I have been seeing someone - he is so AWESOME.. treats me like a princess and wants to take care of me, he is kind and generous, he is a chef and master at the grill, the best part however is he loves me just the way I am..(Oh did i mention he is younger then me by 12 yrs - hence the Just Call Me Mrs. Robinson tag line!!! ) LOL here is a pic of us taken last month



Way to go Michelle!!!!!!!


----------



## rer1972

CinRell said:


> It looks like a purple guy doing something illegal in some states to a piece of poo??



Maybe the smiley is just dust'in off a baby ruth? Mmmmm, baby ruth.


----------



## ttester9612

Hi Everyone.  Thanks for all the well wishes for my upcoming eye surgery.  It is scheduled for this Friday at 12:30.  The doctor said I'll still be able to fly on the 30th to MCO.  I pray he's right.


----------



## Sha

bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone - haven't been on the singles thread in ages - but wanted to update you all that 2008 has started off GREAT (2007 ended AWFUL but that's another story) I have been seeing someone - he is so AWESOME.. treats me like a princess and wants to take care of me, he is kind and generous, he is a chef and master at the grill, the best part however is he loves me just the way I am..(Oh did i mention he is younger then me by 12 yrs - hence the Just Call Me Mrs. Robinson tag line!!! ) LOL here is a pic of us taken last month



Well I guess that is a really good reason for not answering some email!!! and am SOOOO happy for you! you deserve this!!! hugsss



rer1972 said:


> That's so great!  All that hard work is paying off huh?



LOL... it definitely appears so!!! Had a great time up on the floor today... busy busy busy and hung blood for first time (not allowed as a student nor as an LPN in home care). Was great experience!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

rer1972 said:


> Hi back!  The 7th through the 12th of December.  Not quite the first week.



We'll just miss you! We are 11/29 to 12/6...new job....that's the time I get to go....


----------



## CinRell

Meet Tinkerbell... one of 2 pups we were able to rescue from life at a puppy mill thanks to our very own Patty and Tom

She's just a tiny baby cocker pup... we thought we were getting a boy but the idiot pulled a pup from the other litter.  At least one is saved.. and this being a female.... saved from breeding litter after litter until her body gave out.

She's only about 7 week sold.. too young to be away from mama but.. what does a puppy miller care?


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Meet Tinkerbell... one of 2 pups we were able to rescue from life at a puppy mill thanks to our very own Patty and Tom
> 
> She's just a tiny baby cocker pup... we thought we were getting a boy but the idiot pulled a pup from the other litter.  At least one is saved.. and this being a female.... saved from breeding litter after litter until her body gave out.
> 
> She's only about 7 week sold.. too young to be away from mama but.. what does a puppy miller care?



Cindy, she is precious. . .what a love. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .so it is nearly one in the morning. . .a normal time to be up for those of us who work graves. . .and of course being a responsible person I am trying to justify all my trips to disney this year. . .

I found my justification. . .can someone say George Bush!. . .

The economic stimulus money that I am set to receive sometime after the 2nd (my social ends in 03) should more than pay for food and drink at the World. . .I guess this is one time I can actually say. . ."thank you George Bush.". . .lol

Sorry to get political but it WAS disney related. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .so it is nearly one in the morning. . .a normal time to be up for those of us who work graves. . .and of course being a responsible person I am trying to justify all my trips to disney this year. . .
> 
> I found my justification. . .can someone say George Bush!. . .
> 
> The economic stimulus money that I am set to receive sometime after the 2nd (my social ends in 03) should more than pay for food and drink at the World. . .I guess this is one time I can actually say. . ."thank you George Bush.". . .lol
> 
> Sorry to get political but it WAS disney related. . .




That is as good of a justification as any!  The economic stimulus money is one reason for my solo trip! I should get mine sometime after the 9th.  


Good Morning DIS'ers! Keep your fingers crossed for me today! I have physical therapy this morning, and I go to my doctor this afternoon and I wished upon a star last night for him to OK me to go back to work.  I really really hope he does!! 

I am almost all better, my bad leg is a bit smaller than my good leg, but I can  now, and am really looking for ward to  and   in May. But I need to work to keep   and not just  and    and   at home all day!!!  So please send me some   today, and I will keep my hopes up for my awful work schedule again, which makes me   and   but is necessary to be able to afford to see    and   and enjoy the Florida   and pay for  and also buy food for my   and  . 


That is all


----------



## Sha

Cin I am sure someone will love her and be thankful that you rescued her. She is cute.


----------



## CinRell

'mornin everyone



Sha said:


> Cin I am sure someone will love her and be thankful that you rescued her. She is cute.



Thanks Sha... we have quite an interest in the 2 boys.. nothing GREAT yet... but I'm sure she'll get a perfect home.. then we can save more

Thankfully she's a bit younger than the boys so less SCARED than they were.


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good morning campers, how are you all on this fine spring day?
That puppy is so sweet! aw


Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> LOL... it definitely appears so!!! Had a great time up on the floor today... busy busy busy and hung blood for first time (not allowed as a student nor as an LPN in home care). Was great experience!




I am guessing you are liking your new roll as a RN.  Wait till you start hanging vasoactive drips and drugs. . .scary fun. . .(i.e.:  Dopamine, Dobutamine, Cardizem, Amiodarone, Tridil, etc).


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone else still waiting on ME tags for May? 

I thought I usually had the tags by now. I guess it could be because of the changes I made to our reservation a couple weeks ago.. but I dont know. They keep saying they send them at 3 weeks.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!  

Yak yak yak sex.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I got mine a while ago Carrie and we are now under 3 weeks. . .please try calling again. . .hopefully you will get them soon. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

NJGuy3 said:


> Yak yak yak sex.


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> Good morning campers, how are you all on this fine spring day?
> That puppy is so sweet! aw
> 
> 
> Dx



Morning Dan, welcome

Just thought I would mention that although I like your postcard idea, it probably wouldn't work as a general thing cause people are reluctant to divulge too much personal information (i.e.:  Addy, etc. . .)


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yak yak yak sex.



Another perfect example of how a guy's mind works differently than a girls. . .lol. . .Thinking with the "small" brain again Leo?


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone else still waiting on ME tags for May?
> 
> I thought I usually had the tags by now. I guess it could be because of the changes I made to our reservation a couple weeks ago.. but I dont know. They keep saying they send them at 3 weeks.




Got mine a couple weeks ago Ms Carrie...


----------



## R.S.Winters

nurse.darcy said:


> Morning Dan, welcome
> 
> Just thought I would mention that although I like your postcard idea, it probably wouldn't work as a general thing cause people are reluctant to divulge too much personal information (i.e.:  Addy, etc. . .)



Morning Darcy  
Ok, well I think it would be nice, but hey  
I understand people don't like to give out info.

*tries to think of another good idea...* lol

Dx


----------



## bigsis1970

acm563 said:


> I am so happy for you...Isn't it so neat when all of a sudden you realize that "Princes" truly do still exist...you just have to open your heart to them!!!


Yes yesterday I said "OMG I can't believe I'm actually getting part of the fairytale" and he said " Baby you can have the whole fairytale if you want" AWWWW  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Awwww the beginning of another "Happily Ever After"!!
> Age is just a number, and I personally believe that if everyone only looked for people their same age, a lot of prince's would never find their princesses, and a lot of princesses would never find their prince...
> 
> EDIT: Did I really just type that? I think I may have just gagged myself...LOL


Hee hee well ya know I almost didn't go for it because of the age - now if you've met me you know I don't act almost 40 but more like 4   LOL Thanks! 



rer1972 said:


> Way to go Michelle!!!!!!!


 HiYa Rer!!! I miss you, we have to catch up someday soon!!! 



Sha said:


> Well I guess that is a really good reason for not answering some email!!! and am SOOOO happy for you! you deserve this!!! hugsss
> 
> LOL... it definitely appears so!!! Had a great time up on the floor today... busy busy busy and hung blood for first time (not allowed as a student nor as an LPN in home care). Was great experience!


 Thanks Sha - Yea just a little busier then normal taking care of my  



NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!
> 
> Yak yak yak sex.


Hum I been noticing that men think about that alot - kind like old people and food they are eating breakfast and want to know when and what is for lunch then eating lunch and want to know when and what is for dinner then eating dinner and want to know when and what is for breakfast the next day now men and sex are the same they are having breakfast sex and want to know what time is lunch sex then having lunch sex and want to know what time is dinner sex then having dinner sex and want to know what time breakfast sex is the next day LOL


----------



## tawasdave

bigsis1970 said:


> Hum I been noticing that men think about that alot - kind like old people and food they are eating breakfast and want to know when and what is for lunch then eating lunch and want to know when and what is for dinner then eating dinner and want to know when and what is for breakfast the next day now men and sex are the same they are having breakfast sex and want to know what time is lunch sex then having lunch sex and want to know what time is dinner sex then having dinner sex and want to know what time breakfast sex is the next day LOL




Personally, I am a firm believer in that Taco Bell ad where they talk about fourth meal...between dinner and breakfast...but hey that's just me...


----------



## Carrieannew

nurse.darcy said:


> I got mine a while ago Carrie and we are now under 3 weeks. . .please try calling again. . .hopefully you will get them soon. . .



Will do this weekend. They are holding on on me!



tawasdave said:


> Got mine a couple weeks ago Ms Carrie...



Hmmm They even gave you some Randy! WTH hehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hmmm They even gave you some Randy! WTH hehe




Yup..when they came there was a little note from Mickey in there...said...try to keep Carrie under control...course when I read that I said..yea sure..rrrrrrrrrrrright...like that will happen...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yup..when they came there was a little note from Mickey in there...said...try to keep Carrie under control...course when I read that I said..yea sure..rrrrrrrrrrrright...like that will happen...



Haha. Did you get my ME tags too.. with this so called "note"

Blah.. Keep Carrie under control.. Ya'll have no idea. hehe

Just you wait Randy... and just so you know your going in timeout at dinner friday night. Yup. I'm telling my cousin what YOU did.


----------



## ttester9612

bigsis1970 said:


> HI everyone - haven't been on the singles thread in ages - but wanted to update you all that 2008 has started off GREAT (2007 ended AWFUL but that's another story) I have been seeing someone - he is so AWESOME.. treats me like a princess and wants to take care of me, he is kind and generous, he is a chef and master at the grill, the best part however is he loves me just the way I am..(Oh did i mention he is younger then me by 12 yrs - hence the Just Call Me Mrs. Robinson tag line!!! ) LOL here is a pic of us taken last month



I'm so happy for you.  I've been told by some, don't let the age difference hinder me and I should look at the younger men too.  You show the proof of that.   



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> So please send me some   today,
> 
> That is all



Jade here's some   for you.


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Just you wait Randy... and just so you know your going in timeout at dinner friday night. Yup. I'm telling my cousin what YOU did.



Nope..Nope..Nope...not me..no way no how...I be a good boy...a VERY good boy....tell her Ang....


----------



## acm563

bigsis1970 said:


> Yes yesterday I said "OMG I can't believe I'm actually getting part of the fairytale" and he said " Baby you can have the whole fairytale if you want" AWWWW


 Sounds to me like you are a very lucky woman...you better hold on to that one as they are few and far between


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Nope..Nope..Nope...not me..no way no how...I be a good boy...a VERY good boy....tell her Ang....



Well actually Carrie....................


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Yak yak yak sex.



Where the heck did that come on? Did I miss something after I left last night? lol.

You put on the wife beater and sweat for everyone.... didn't you???


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Where the heck did that come on? Did I miss something after I left last night? lol.
> 
> You put on the wife beater and sweat for everyone.... didn't you???



ROFLMAO. . .LOL


----------



## libertybell7

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!
> 
> Yak yak yak sex.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


>



Morning Shawn, glad to see you are still alive. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Morning Shawn, glad to see you are still alive. . .lol



Im alive Darcy..Just finishing up a three day seminar..


----------



## ttester9612

libertybell7 said:


>


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


>



Good morning Shawn and at least you didnt put this  to Leo's remark...


----------



## CinRell

Shawn you've been missed.

And don't worry.. I didn't understand leo's remark either.. and you'd think I, of all people, would


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> Where the heck did that come on? Did I miss something after I left last night? lol.
> 
> You put on the wife beater and sweat for everyone.... didn't you???



Morning Cindy
Yeah, you had to be there...lol...U had left already.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Im alive Darcy..Just finishing up a three day seminar..



Well at least I have been able to chit chat and catch up with Jill.  I am now off to work for the next three nights so won't be in chat till possibly Sunday. . .depending. . .well, at least I have my preceptee to do the work. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

libertybell7 said:


>



LOL

Hey Shawn...how have u been?


----------



## libertybell7

CinRell said:


> Shawn you've been missed.
> 
> And don't worry.. I didn't understand leo's remark either.. and you'd think I, of all people, would




Hi Cindy  ..I guess we had to be there...


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Morning Cindy
> Yeah, you had to be there...lol...U had left already.



Apparently.


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Cindy  ..I guess we had to be there...



So I'm told.

Hi Shawn!   Have missed you. Getting excited now that the countdown is getting nearer and nearer to an end??  You guys are going to have so much fun

Did you see the new puppy we got last night?  We also got a cute black pug.

This is going to be a BUSY but rewarding month (I hope).

Am still trying to figure out which beach to try to escape to for a while..


----------



## libertybell7

Yes I saw your new pup...Very cute! 
Am I excited? Um I geuss you could say that... 
21 day's to go...


----------



## buena vista

Hi everyone!

Tracy, sending  for your day! (you had to have topped out on your emoticon limit! lol)

Cindy, the pup is adorable!! Makes me smile 

Leo.. I missed chat, but wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more.. 

Teresa, ..  you must be so excited!!!

Rehearsals have been long, but so much fun. Another tonight, and tomorrow, and then every night next week. It's cutting into my Disboard time, but it's been really fun. 

Hope everyone has a great day! Another gorgeous one here in Boston!


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> Cindy, the pup is adorable!! Makes me smile



Tom... the pup was supposed to be named "tommy" but came missing a part.... so had to have a girl's name.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Tom... the pup was supposed to be named "tommy" but came missing a part.... so had to have a girl's name.


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


>



I O U a tommy

Figured you'd like "tinkerbell" anyway


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Tom... the pup was supposed to be named "tommy" but came missing a part.... so had to have a girl's name.



You might want to rethink that, I know some girls name "Tommy", but as a nickname.


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> I O U a tommy
> 
> Figured you'd like "tinkerbell" anyway



 works .. thanks Cindy


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Tom... the pup was supposed to be named "tommy" but came missing a part.... so had to have a girl's name.



  
Well Tinkerbell is darling.. I keep playing around with the idea of getting another dogbut with traveling so much I am not certain how that would work out. If I get one it will be a toy chihuahua or toy poodle or something I can take with me, but then if it is a "yapper" that wont work leaving it in a hotel room....
Guess I will just have to settle for Meowey for now.... and speaking of which I haveno clue what is up with him lately as he hasnt seen the suitcase come out but he has to be on my lap constantly and lays on my chest all night...weirdo cat...


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Well Tinkerbell is darling.. I keep playing around with the idea of getting another dogbut with traveling so much I am not certain how that would work out. If I get one it will be a toy chihuahua or toy poodle or something I can take with me, but then if it is a "yapper" that wont work leaving it in a hotel room....
> Guess I will just have to settle for Meowey for now.... and speaking of which I haveno clue what is up with him lately as he hasnt seen the suitcase come out but he has to be on my lap constantly and lays on my chest all night...weirdo cat...



Angy, this is what my cat is doing lately and for obvious reasons the suitcase is still locked away. . .she is driving me insane. . .I think she knows it too. . .lol


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Guess I will just have to settle for Meowey for now.... and speaking of which I haveno clue what is up with him lately as he hasnt seen the suitcase come out but he has to be on my lap constantly and lays on my chest all night...weirdo cat...





nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, this is what my cat is doing lately and for obvious reasons the suitcase is still locked away. . .she is driving me insane. . .I think she knows it too. . .lol



Funny how our pets can be super sensitive that way.. they just know.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> and speaking of which I haveno clue what is up with him lately as he hasnt seen the suitcase come out but he has to be on my lap constantly and lays on my chest all night...weirdo cat...




Blessed cat is cuttin in on me...


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!
> 
> Yak yak yak sex.




 

 

Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........

Is that an  in the grass?


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Where the heck did that come on? Did I miss something after I left last night? lol.
> 
> You put on the wife beater and sweat for everyone.... didn't you???



um Cindy, yes he did   

yak yak yak sex


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi Cindy  ..I guess we had to be there...



Aw Cindy you know I love you! We stayed up late again and there was something about grass angels and what drinking does to Leo  

And Shawn shush


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> You might want to rethink that, I know some girls name "Tommy", but as a nickname.



Granted it was a cat... but there was Tomasina from the movie by Disney the Three Lives of Tomasina.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!




CinRell said:


> Where the heck did that come on? Did I miss something after I left last night? lol.
> 
> You put on the wife beater and sweat for everyone.... didn't you???





NJGuy3 said:


> Morning Cindy
> Yeah, you had to be there...lol...U had left already.





Mrsduck101 said:


> um Cindy, yes he did
> 
> yak yak yak sex





Mrsduck101 said:


> Aw Cindy you know I love you! We stayed up late again and there was something about grass angels and what drinking does to Leo
> 
> And Shawn shush



Looks like I  missed all the good stuff again  it always seems to happen when I leave chat early

Only 20 more days


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Good morning!

Chat last night was a side-splitting, gut-busting affair.  I'm still chucking about it.   

Back in Minnesota for the weekend, so I won't be in chat until at least Monday night, and maybe longer depending on what my umping schedule looks like next week.

As for NF, if the price of flights to anywhere in that part of the country (not just Buffalo, but even Pittsburgh, Cleveland, Syracuse, etc.) comes down, I'm there!


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........
> 
> Is that an  in the grass?



Morning Jill

Wow...funny how 4 single syllable words can stir up quite a commotion...lol  

U guys still making in the grass? The sprinklers are gonna come on ya know!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!
> 
> Yak yak yak sex.



hehehe drink,talk,sex..lol



ttester9612 said:


> Jade here's some   for you.



Thanks!  





buena vista said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Tracy, sending  for your day! (you had to have topped out on your emoticon limit! lol)
> 
> 
> 
> Leo.. I missed chat, but wink wink, nudge nudge, say no more..
> 
> Teresa, ..  you must be so excited!!!



lol thanks Tom, I think I did overemoticon my post..lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Morning Jill
> 
> Wow...funny how 4 single syllable words can stir up quite a commotion...lol
> 
> U guys still making in the grass? The sprinklers are gonna come on ya know!



Got out of the grass this morning when the ducks came...... 

Still want chick fil a yum yum yum


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Blessed cat is cuttin in on me...



Family board here ...lol...but hey at least its just a cat.....  
May will be here shortly


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Got out of the grass this morning when the ducks came......
> 
> Still want chick fil a yum yum yum



OMG I haven't thought about Chik Fil A since I lived down in NC.. They have the best sweet tea EVER!!!


----------



## CinRell

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Chat last night was a side-splitting, gut-busting affair.  I'm still chucking about it.
> 
> Back in Minnesota for the weekend, so I won't be in chat until at least Monday night, and maybe longer depending on what my umping schedule looks like next week.
> 
> As for NF, if the price of flights to anywhere in that part of the country (not just Buffalo, but even Pittsburgh, Cleveland, Syracuse, etc.) comes down, I'm there!



Cleveland Rocks.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Funny how our pets can be super sensitive that way.. they just know.



Mine has turned into a big baby ever since I started traveling so much for work. I love him but dang I dont need him on my lap 24/7... Its almost like he now knows even before the suitcase comes out that "mommy' is getting ready to go again....lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I haven't thought about Chik Fil A since I lived down in NC.. They have the best sweet tea EVER!!!



We had a discussion about Chik Fil A's sweet tea last week.  I agree it's the best.... no place to get good sweet tea up here.  Texas Roadhouse is decent, but just not the same as good old southern sweet tea.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Emtgirljen said:


> We had a discussion about Chik Fil A's sweet tea last week.  I agree it's the best.... no place to get good sweet tea up here.  Texas Roadhouse is decent, but just not the same as good old southern sweet tea.




Oh, I love Texas Roadhouse sweet tea, it is the closest to real sweet tea without travelling south of the Mason-Dixon line...lol


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Got out of the grass this morning when the ducks came......
> 
> Still want chick fil a yum yum yum



Ahhh yes...Chick Filet...and a half/half sweet tea. Yum


----------



## tawasdave

Emtgirljen said:


> We had a discussion about Chik Fil A's sweet tea last week.  I agree it's the best.... no place to get good sweet tea up here.  Texas Roadhouse is decent, but just not the same as good old southern sweet tea.



Have you tried the new sweet tea at Mickey D's?...my daughter says its good as for me...tea?..


----------



## CinRell

Emtgirljen said:


> We had a discussion about Chik Fil A's sweet tea last week.  I agree it's the best.... no place to get good sweet tea up here.  Texas Roadhouse is decent, but just not the same as good old southern sweet tea.



JEN!


----------



## acm563

The best way to make Southern Sweet Tea is to let it brew in the sun using Luzianne Tea bags, then add a cup of sugar to a gallon of tea...(uugghh , too sweet for me but thats the way everyone here likes it)lol Then serve it over clear ice cubes(use filtered water to make the cubes) For me there is just a difference with sun brewing it as well as using filtered water ice cubes....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Too much work to make it yourself.. lol I want to go through a drive thru and buy a cup of it...LOL


----------



## R.S.Winters

There is only ONE TEA. English Breakfast Tea.
And there's only one place you can truly taste it - England!
Americans just don't know how to do tea at all.
Trust me, I'm British!

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........
> 
> Is that an  in the grass?



Yes Jill, but if it is, the Angel has horns. . .lol

What fun. . .lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Too much work to make it yourself.. lol I want to go through a drive thru and buy a cup of it...LOL



Tsk, Tsk Tsk....lazy younguns....


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> There is only ONE TEA. English Breakfast Tea.
> And there's only one place you can truly taste it - England!
> Americans just don't know how to do tea at all.
> Trust me, I'm British!
> 
> Dx



YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
Thats about like real espresso so strong you cannot drink it...lol


----------



## Sha

R.S.Winters said:


> There is only ONE TEA. English Breakfast Tea.
> And there's only one place you can truly taste it - England!
> Americans just don't know how to do tea at all.
> Trust me, I'm British!
> 
> Dx



that isnt what Mr. Twinning said at the Tea Seminar he did at WDW


----------



## CinRell

R.S.Winters said:


> There is only ONE TEA. English Breakfast Tea.
> And there's only one place you can truly taste it - England!
> Americans just don't know how to do tea at all.
> Trust me, I'm British!
> 
> Dx



I like irish breakfast tea myself.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, all I gotta say is this Sweet Tea thing is REALLY GROSS. . .a cup of sugar in a gallon of sun tea?  What were you all thinking. . .We here on the west coast (or left coast if you prefer) drink our sun tea with Lemon. . .possibly a bit of splenda or equal if one prefers some sweetner. . .

I am sorry but I gotta agree with Dan on this one. . .no one does Tea like the English.  You can have your EB tea just like an americano with cream and sweetner. . .


----------



## sand2270

Wow 5 pages already today!!

Sounds like I missed a crazy chat last night.  

Hope everyone is well.


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> YUCK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Thats about like real espresso so strong you cannot drink it...lol



Angy, you are supposed to drink it like espresso. . .with milk or cream and sweetener. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

You guys have no idea... English tea from England.
This is not up for discussion!   

BTW, I met Steven Twining too - I bought a tin of tea and he signed it for me!

Dx


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> JEN!




I love it!  A little corn on the cob to go with our sweet tea!


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> Wow 5 pages already today!!
> 
> Sounds like I missed a crazy chat last night.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.



Its my fault. . .I was bored and woke up early. . .had to type a lot to keep me entertained. . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

nurse.darcy said:


> I am sorry but I gotta agree with Dan on this one. . .no one does Tea like the English.  You can have your EB tea just like an americano with cream and sweetner. . .



YAY!   

lol

Dx


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, all I gotta say is this Sweet Tea thing is REALLY GROSS. . .a cup of sugar in a gallon of sun tea?  What were you all thinking. . .We here on the west coast (or left coast if you prefer) drink our sun tea with Lemon. . .possibly a bit of splenda or equal if one prefers some sweetner. . .
> 
> I am sorry but I gotta agree with Dan on this one. . .no one does Tea like the English.  You can have your EB tea just like an americano with cream and sweetner. . .




Exactly how I drink it Darcy, slice of lemon and half of a packet of splenda. I love sun tea, can't imagine drinking sweet tea though


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Exactly how I drink it Darcy, slice of lemon and half of a packet of splenda. I love sun tea, can't imagine drinking sweet tea though



Oh girl, I tried that sweet tea one time. . .thought I was going to gag. . .and do other nasty gross things. . .I am glad there are people who like it, but not me. . .and apparently not Jill folks. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........
> 
> Is that an  in the grass?



 Hi Jill..



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, all I gotta say is this Sweet Tea thing is REALLY GROSS. . .a cup of sugar in a gallon of sun tea?  What were you all thinking. . .We here on the west coast (or left coast if you prefer) drink our sun tea with Lemon. . .possibly a bit of splenda or equal if one prefers some sweetner. . .
> 
> I am sorry but I gotta agree with Dan on this one. . .no one does Tea like the English.  You can have your EB tea just like an americano with cream and sweetner. . .



I'm with you Darcy..sun tea, with splenda and lemon.  Best way to drink it and  it's less fatting.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I am not opposed to sugar in the slightest. . .but a packet of sugar in a LARGE glass is plenty. . .lol.  Whenever I watch the Paula Dean cooking show I gag a little at the amount of sugar, butter, crisco, and mayo she uses in things. . .

My favorite gag recipe had to be the Georgia Cracker Salad. . .although she pronounced it Georgia Cracka Salad. . .lol

Sorry, just wanted to point out the accent. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> I am not opposed to sugar in the slightest. . .but a packet of sugar in a LARGE glass is plenty. . .lol.  Whenever I watch the Paula Dean cooking show I gag a little at the amount of sugar, butter, crisco, and mayo she uses in things. . .
> 
> My favorite gag recipe had to be the Georgia Cracker Salad. . .although she pronounced it Georgia Cracka Salad. . .lol
> 
> Sorry, just wanted to point out the accent. . .lol


Paula Dean is definitly a Southern Gal....lol
and I agree on the too much sugar thing, I was just pointing out how sweet tea is made in the South... I make mine Sun brewed and use filtered ice but  it is either unsweetened or 1 pk of Splenda.....


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Angy, you are supposed to drink it like espresso. . .with milk or cream and sweetener. . .


Well, while I have never been to England my BFs bf is from England and we used to stay with him when we would go to Fredericksburg partying and he turned me against hot tea, and he claimed "his" was the way they make it in England...
As for the espresso that depends on where you get it from as well....lol and since I am not a sugar person it is tough for me to put sugar in any hot  coffee products...lol
To each their own


----------



## ttester9612

Y'all are making me want a cup of good old fashion sweet tea right now....
I'll have to make some now.  Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sweet tea is too sweet for me  

I like hot tea and iced tea - with splenda or I usually buy crystal light.


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Well, while I have never been to England my BFs bf is from England and we used to stay with him when we would go to Fredericksburg partying and he turned me against hot tea, and he claimed "his" was the way they make it in England...
> As for the espresso that depends on where you get it from as well....lol and since I am not a sugar person it is tough for me to put sugar in any hot  coffee products...lol
> To each their own



Fredericksburg, VA?  The reason I ask is I went there a few years ago for work, we have a call center there.  I could not get those people to take me out and they all said there was nothing to do there.  

But you went there to party?  Shoot...too bad I didn't know you back than.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh girl, I tried that sweet tea one time. . .thought I was going to gag. . .and do other nasty gross things. . .I am glad there are people who like it, but not me. . .and apparently not Jill folks. . .



If I really want something sweet, which I try to stay away from for medical issues, I eat laffy taffy or Air Heads


----------



## R.S.Winters

I'm tellin' ya people, you knows nothing bout tea! You hear me?! NOTHING!!

"Tonight on MTV's Celebrity Death Match - America vs UK in a 'tea for all' match!"

LOL!!!

Maybe this is why what happened in Boston - the whole tea party thing lol... Somebody didn't like the tea.... *kaboom* !!!! 

LOL

Dx


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Hi Jill..
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with you Darcy..sun tea, with splenda and lemon.  Best way to drink it and  it's less fatting.



Hi Teresa   

How is your eye?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Fredericksburg, VA?  The reason I ask is I went there a few years ago for work, we have a call center there.  I could not get those people to take me out and they all said there was nothing to do there.
> 
> But you went there to party?  Shoot...too bad I didn't know you back than.



Hey thats what everyone that lives there says...They are a bunch of adventureless people.  There is a Holiday Inn there that has a bar called Yakadoos downstairs and it is the place to be.....People from all over there, and one of the few places you can go to hear a good band on the weekend...  You have the Eagles and The Moose but not a lot of fun going on in either of those...  Theres some mischief to be had down at Central Park as well  

You just have to be willing to go exploring


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Hey thats what everyone that lives there says...They are a bunch of adventureless people.  There is a Holiday Inn there that has a bar called Yakadoos downstairs and it is the place to be.....People from all over there, and one of the few places you can go to hear a good band on the weekend...  You have the Eagles and The Moose but not a lot of fun going on in either of those...  Theres some mischief to be had down at Central Park as well
> 
> You just have to be willing to go exploring



Good to know.  If for any reason I have to go out there again I will be sure to talk to you first.


----------



## NJGuy3

How's everyone's afternoon going?

This entire topic started all because of a Chick Filet and Iced Tea comment...lol


----------



## sand2270

NJGuy3 said:


> How's everyone's afternoon going?
> 
> This entire topic started all because of a Chick Filet and Iced Tea comment...lol



still morning here...I am still trying to wake up...need more caffeine.


----------



## acm563

R.S.Winters said:


> I'm tellin' ya people, you knows nothing bout tea! You hear me?! NOTHING!!
> 
> "Tonight on MTV's Celebrity Death Match - America vs UK in a 'tea for all' match!"
> 
> LOL!!!
> 
> Maybe this is why what happened in Boston - the whole tea party thing lol... Somebody didn't like the tea.... *kaboom* !!!!
> 
> LOL
> 
> Dx



lol....ok History Lesson.....The Boston Tea party may be thoght to  have triggered the American Revolution but it was because of taxation without representation and not because we didnt like Boston Tea....lol (more to the story but thats it in a nutshell)

(Sorry, couldnt resist, I am a History addict)


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> Good to know.  If for any reason I have to go out there again I will be sure to talk to you first.



and if I am not away on business I will show you the area and show you how we party around here


----------



## tawasdave

Mrsduck101 said:


> If I really want something sweet, which I try to stay away from for medical issues, I eat laffy taffy or Air Heads




shewwwwwwwwww..thought sure she was going to say Shaun...


----------



## sand2270

tawasdave said:


> shewwwwwwwwww..thought sure she was going to say Shaun...



OH MY GOD!!  I hope there are no kids reading!


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> and if I am not away on business I will show you the area and show you how we party around here



Great!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

tawasdave said:


> shewwwwwwwwww..thought sure she was going to say Shaun...



Randy!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........



Ok...we all checked in this morning except for Robin...hhmm...Did you guys leave her on the grass?


----------



## acm563

sand2270 said:


> OH MY GOD!!  I hope there are no kids reading!





Mrsduck101 said:


> Randy!!!


  Randy's mind has been in the gutter for the past 3 days (at least..lol)


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> lol....ok History Lesson.....The Boston Tea party may be thoght to  have triggered the American Revolution but it was because of taxation without representation and not because we didnt like Boston Tea....lol (more to the story but thats it in a nutshell)
> 
> (Sorry, couldnt resist, I am a History addict)



if you hadnt I would have... 342 crates of tea went into the harbor because of the Tea Act that British Parliament passed in 1773. It allowed the East India Trading Co. to bring tea straight to the colonies without paying taxes which undercut the local merchants. No buyer wanted to take buy their tea so it sat in the harbor for weeks, until some snuck aboard.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> if you hadnt I would have... 342 crates of tea went into the harbor because of the Tea Act that British Parliament passed in 1773. It allowed the East India Trading Co. to bring tea straight to the colonies without paying taxes which undercut the local merchants. No buyer wanted to take buy their tea so it sat in the harbor for weeks, until some snuck aboard.


Thank you


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...we all checked in this morning except for Robin...hhmm...Did you guys leave her on the grass?




Darcy! I told you we forgot something!!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> Sunny and temperature going into the high 70's!
> 
> Yak yak yak sex.



 



Mrsduck101 said:


> Yes you did post this....which led to 6 pages of posts this morning
> 
> Morning Leo, Darcy, Robin........
> 
> Is that an  in the grass?



I believe it is Duckie!lol  



nurse.darcy said:


> Its my fault. . .I was bored and woke up early. . .had to type a lot to keep me entertained. . .lol



So we will blame Darcy  



NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...we all checked in this morning except for Robin...hhmm...Did you guys leave her on the grass?



Thanks for asking --after getting blasted with the sprinklers, I was rolled off the grass by Disney security and have been forced to ride "It's A Small World" all morning.....  Now I have the  strong desire to drink some sweet tea


----------



## ttester9612

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hi Teresa
> 
> How is your eye?



Because of the stye or now it's classified as a cyst, my vision is blurry in that eye.  Hopefully after the cyst is removed tomorrow, my vision will improve.  Thanks for asking, Jill.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Ok...we all checked in this morning except for Robin...hhmm...Did you guys leave her on the grass?



Nope, no one left behind. . .that is our motto. . .


----------



## ttester9612

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for asking --after getting blasted with the sprinklers, I was rolled off the grass by Disney security and have been forced to ride "It's A Small World" all morning.....  Now I have the  strong desire to drink some sweet tea



     

So that's where you've been hiding. 

GOTTA LOVE IT......


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks for asking --after getting blasted with the sprinklers, I was rolled off the grass by Disney security and have been forced to ride "It's A Small World" all morning.....



Robin...were your ears ringing? lol

Ah...so that explains everything now! Did they roll you off before or after they cut the lawn around you?

Oh no...not "It's A Small World"! Just make sure they don't accomodate you in a resort room where there are kids in the room adjacent to you singing that tune early in the morning!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Darcy! I told you we forgot something!!!



Nope, no one was left behind. . .trust me here. . .lol. . .see, there she is. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I believe it is Duckie!lol
> 
> 
> 
> So we will blame Darcy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking --after getting blasted with the sprinklers, I was rolled off the grass by Disney security and have been forced to ride "It's A Small World" all morning.....  Now I have the  strong desire to drink some sweet tea



Sorry Robin, I had to call security cause you didn't want to wake up and get off the grass. . .but all is good. . .at least we didn't leave you behind. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

Named after her savior, our very own Patty.. here's our other rescue from last night.

I just LOVE her smile and I know we're going to have MANY applications to weed through for this special girl..Patty the Pug


----------



## CoasterAddict

Mrsduck101 said:


> um Cindy, yes he did
> 
> yak yak yak sex



That seems like entirely the wrong balance. Way too much "yak"


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Named after her savior, our very own Patty.. here's our other rescue from last night.
> 
> I just LOVE her smile and I know we're going to have MANY applications to weed through for this special girl..Patty the Pug



Awww Cin, she looks just like a little pug I had named Munchkins...Now you are making me want one... She is just precious


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> I believe it is Duckie!lol
> 
> 
> 
> So we will blame Darcy
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for asking --after getting blasted with the sprinklers, I was rolled off the grass by Disney security and have been forced to ride "It's A Small World" all morning.....  Now I have the  strong desire to drink some sweet tea



nothing I can say here but


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Robin...were your ears ringing? lol
> 
> Ah...so that explains everything now! Did they roll you off before or after they cut the lawn around you?
> 
> Oh no...not "It's A Small World"! Just make sure they don't accomodate you in a resort room where there are kids in the room adjacent to you singing that tune early in the morning!



Let's just say that I rolled out late this morning and there are now imprints of angels on the lawn, so the lawnboy must've come early lol

And no, I am certain all the angels slept on the lawn--no resort rooms involved, just my "Small World" punishment and  poor Darcy and Duckie were last seen riding on a Disney float.... at least you were sent to drive the monorail 



nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, no one was left behind. . .trust me here. . .lol. . .see, there she is. . .



Hey fellow angel!  Whatever will we do with you working for the next 3 nights???


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Randy's mind has been in the gutter for the past 3 days (at least..lol)




Who...Moi?...no way...


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Named after her savior, our very own Patty.. here's our other rescue from last night.
> 
> I just LOVE her smile and I know we're going to have MANY applications to weed through for this special girl..Patty the Pug



Cute Cute Cute!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Let's just say that I rolled out late this morning and there are now imprints of angels on the lawn, so the lawnboy must've come early lol
> 
> And no, I am certain all the angels slept on the lawn--no resort rooms involved, just my "Small World" punishment and  poor Darcy and Duckie were last seen riding on a Disney float.... at least you were sent to drive the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellow angel!  Whatever will we do with you working for the next 3 nights???



Well, for one, you will have to find a way to get off the grass on your own. . .I can't be responsible. . .lol.

And for 2, you better not be having too much fun without me. . .lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Let's just say that I rolled out late this morning and there are now imprints of angels on the lawn, so the lawnboy must've come early lol
> 
> And no, I am certain all the angels slept on the lawn--no resort rooms involved, just my "Small World" punishment and  poor Darcy and Duckie were last seen riding on a Disney float.... at least you were sent to drive the monorail




So that's why all those people were looking at us Darcy! 
I think I had grass in my teeth.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> So that's why all those people were looking at us Darcy!
> I think I had grass in my teeth.....



Well, at least there were no pictures. . .I mean in nursing, if there is no written or printed proof, it didn't happen. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Mrsduck101 said:


> So that's why all those people were looking at us Darcy!
> I think I had grass in my teeth.....



   I got nothing here--laughing way too hard



nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least there were no pictures. . .I mean in nursing, if there is no written or printed proof, it didn't happen. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Don't be so sure--I swear I saw a flash going off last night and 102nd pointing his camera at us...lol


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Let's just say that I rolled out late this morning and there are now imprints of angels on the lawn, so the lawnboy must've come early lol
> 
> And no, I am certain all the angels slept on the lawn--no resort rooms involved, just my "Small World" punishment and  poor Darcy and Duckie were last seen riding on a Disney float.... at least you were sent to drive the monorail
> 
> 
> 
> Hey fellow angel!  Whatever will we do with you working for the next 3 nights???



Next time we're going with the inflatable mattress idea. Just inflate the minute you're ready to crash, wherever you area!

Robin, just remember, that I warned you about those adjacent rooms with singing children in them!  

Yes, I was sent to drive the monorail...who do you think dropped Darcy and Jill off at MK? All they told me was to drop them off at MK...they didn't say where!  

Looks like Darcy's going to have to find a substitute...


----------



## CinRell

So Robin is going to help me plan this NF trip... I'm having a hard time concentrating on finding a place for us to stay which we really should book soon-ish.... and we'll prob just all stay at a hotel or so.. since I can't get a count of how many are going....


----------



## buena vista

CoasterAddict said:


> That seems like entirely the wrong balance. Way too much "yak"



and here I thought it was actually a twist on the game "duck, duck, goose"


----------



## dismem98

Named after her savior, our very own Patty.. here's our other rescue from last night.

I just LOVE her smile and I know we're going to have MANY applications to weed through for this special girl..Patty the Pug


__________________


Ahhhhhhhh Cindy, she is adorable.  Like Tom makes me happy I could help.  And btw, my mom's name is Tommy.  Like your pup they thought they were getting a boy, but got a girl.  No one has ever called her anything but Tommy.  

Tomorrow is 14 days for me til May.


----------



## CinRell

This is absolutely beautiful. It actually brought tears to my eyes to think of the terrible things man does to these smart, beautiful creatures

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=He7Ge7Sogrk


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Thank you to everyone who kept their fingers crossed for me!! My doctor OK'd me to go back to work light duty, I just have to get cleared from the plant doctor tomorrow, which will be no problem!  And I was told by my human resources guy that my light duty will consist of retraining me on supervision (I am trained as a temporary supervisor already)  for an opportunity that may arise later this year.  So that is awesome! LOL  Good day!


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you to everyone who kept their fingers crossed for me!! My doctor OK'd me to go back to work light duty, I just have to get cleared from the plant doctor tomorrow, which will be no problem!  And I was told by my human resources guy that my light duty will consist of retraining me on supervision (I am trained as a temporary supervisor already)  for an opportunity that may arise later this year.  So that is awesome! LOL  Good day!



That is Great News!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> and here I thought it was actually a twist on the game "duck, duck, goose"




Oh! Well *that* certainly has possibilities. <evil grin>


----------



## Sha

Thats great news Tracy!!! Having been there before I know that makes you feel better knowing you are getting better.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

disneyfanx3 said:


> That is Great News!!



Thanks Char, it is nice to get some good news, my situation has been kind of rough, and nothing could make me happier today!!  

So happy, in fact, that I overate and skipped Pilates class, lol! So I mowed, seeded, and watered my front lawn, and now I am going to go spend the rest of the night on the couch watching TV...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> Thats great news Tracy!!! Having been there before I know that makes you feel better knowing you are getting better.



Thanks.. I have been out of work since December 17th when I fell at work.  I can't actually do my job yet, but being able to at least be there again helps so much!


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you to everyone who kept their fingers crossed for me!! My doctor OK'd me to go back to work light duty, I just have to get cleared from the plant doctor tomorrow, which will be no problem!  And I was told by my human resources guy that my light duty will consist of retraining me on supervision (I am trained as a temporary supervisor already)  for an opportunity that may arise later this year.  So that is awesome! LOL  Good day!



Congrats!!! Glad it worked out for ya...!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> Congrats!!! Glad it worked out for ya...!!!




Thanks


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks.. I have been out of work since December 17th when I fell at work.  I can't actually do my job yet, but being able to at least be there again helps so much!



I understand that SO well! was out for 5 months when I was allowed back to do 4 hour days of light duty (10lbs or less) and I had to work back to being about to manage 100 minimum. That took another 4 months of therapy. I was very blessed that it wasnt worse than it was and every time I touch my scar, I am reminded of it.


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you to everyone who kept their fingers crossed for me!! My doctor OK'd me to go back to work light duty, I just have to get cleared from the plant doctor tomorrow, which will be no problem!  And I was told by my human resources guy that my light duty will consist of retraining me on supervision (I am trained as a temporary supervisor already)  for an opportunity that may arise later this year.  So that is awesome! LOL  Good day!



Jade, I'm so happy to hear the good news.  Just remember take it very slow and if you have any pain, just remember the pain will go away.  Once I was allow to go back to work I still had pain when I walked for at least another 4 weeks.  But then one day it was gone.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> I understand that SO well! was out for 5 months when I was allowed back to do 4 hour days of light duty (10lbs or less) and I had to work back to being about to manage 100 minimum. That took another 4 months of therapy. I was very blessed that it wasnt worse than it was and every time I touch my scar, I am reminded of it.



I hear ya there.  I am allowed to go back full time, but no more than two hours walking/standing a day, and no lifting over 10 pounds.  I still have to do physical therapy, and in two months, I am allowed to return full duty.  I have two scars on my ankle, one from this surgery, and one from 14 years ago when I broke my ankle and needed surgery.  The new scar is almost gone, but the old one is really long and noticable.  And if i run my fingertips over it, I can feel the heads of the two screws inside it! LOL  I like grossing people out by letting them touch it at parties.  



ttester9612 said:


> Jade, I'm so happy to hear the good news.  Just remember take it very slow and if you have any pain, just remember the pain will go away.  Once I was allow to go back to work I still had pain when I walked for at least another 4 weeks.  But then one day it was gone.


I really hope all my walking and getting myself in shape helps prevent any pain ... The last two days I have been in a lot of pain in my legs from all the working out, but my ankle has felt wonderful.  LOL I need to find my happy medium I think.  Dr. told me today that my joint will never be back to "normal"  but Gee, I have four screws in it, did anyone expect it to be? lol


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thanks.. I have been out of work since December 17th when I fell at work.  I can't actually do my job yet, but being able to at least be there again helps so much!



Congrats on being able to go back to work Tracy...and whats with u slackers, I come home and wanted to chat and everyone is gone..shame on u


----------



## sand2270

acm563 said:


> Congrats on being able to go back to work Tracy...and whats with u slackers, I come home and wanted to chat and everyone is gone..shame on u



I can't tell you what happened...it was tv night so I never logged on.  The Office, Lost...why is everything good on Thursday night?  I am still not through everything and just barely started Grey's Anatomy...that show had the gross out moment of the night..."intestines in the hands!" LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Congrats on being able to go back to work Tracy...and whats with u slackers, I come home and wanted to chat and everyone is gone..shame on u




Thanks hun!  

I know, I was in chat for about 10 minutes last night before bed, there were some of my favorite television shows on last night so I didn't get into chat much before 11.

There were three of us there...lol


----------



## acm563

Good Morning Everyone  and a special good morning to East Tawas 

It is a beautiful day here, the sun is shining, the birds are chirping and it is Friday  Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend...

Good luck on your surgery Teresa!


----------



## buena vista

Good morning everyone! Best wishes to Teresa for her procedure today!!..still counting it down..  

Tracy..  Even if it means you'll be spending less time on the boards, it's great news! You've put in a lot of hard work and you've been patient (no pun intended). I'm glad you're being rewarded for all that.. AND, you get to go to WDW in 3 weeks!! The world's your oyster.. so to speak .


----------



## acm563

Morning Tom... Gee 9:15 and the board is so quiet...everyone must be playing hooky today  and 3 more weeks to go


----------



## tawasdave

Goodmorning all!!  and a very special good morning to a beautiful lady in VA...do we need some aspirin this morning my dear?..   

TT..good luck with the proceedure today...    

TGIF..TTFN


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Morning Tom... Gee 9:15 and the board is so quiet...everyone must be playing hooky today  and 3 more weeks to go



 Hi Angy!.. I know huh?!   Buncha slackers!!  

Probably will be a quiet day here at work.. last day of school vacation week and the end of a warm spell, so there'll be a few work-from-homers today.  

Off to get some java ..  When I come back, there'd better be some shenagigans or at the very least some tomfoolery around here!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Goodmorning all!!  and a very special good morning to a beautiful lady in VA...do we need some aspirin this morning my dear?..
> 
> TT..good luck with the proceedure today...
> 
> TGIF..TTFN


 
    
No Mr Smarty Pants I do not need aspirin    
Just because of a slightly inebriated conversation that does not mean hangover.....lol..I do not get hangovers I am lucky


and GUESS WHAT!!! In exactly 3 weeks right to the minute we will both be at MCO waiting for the ME...YIPPEE


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Hi Angy!.. I know huh?!   Buncha slackers!!
> 
> Probably will be a quiet day here at work.. last day of school vacation week and the end of a warm spell, so there'll be a few work-from-homers today.
> 
> Off to get some java ..  When I come back, there'd better be some shenagigans or at the very least some tomfoolery around here!



Busy work day here so far .  boss is going on vacation so we are trying to be certain everything is in order before he leaves...(but that means easy week next week)lol

Hmmm...tomfoolery....we shall leave that up to you...I am still not completely awake this morning and while I do not have a hangover as someone  is suggesting, I think the alcohol consumed my wittiness.... Now if anyone had been online at 12:30 am this morning...then that would have been a whole different story...


----------



## ttester9612

Thought I"ll pop in to say hi before I hid out for eye surgery.  Thanks eveyone for the weill wishes.  

Yep I'm down to 5 days before I'm  landing at MCO and my HOT date with Mickey.

     

and 18 days before some us meet in WDW.    



acm563 said:


> Congrats on being able to go back to work Tracy...and whats with u slackers, I come home and wanted to chat and everyone is gone..shame on u



Angy I don't know if anyone went into chat last night.  I went in at 9 and then again and 9:10 and then at 9:20 no one was in the room.   



sand2270 said:


> I can't tell you what happened...it was tv night so I never logged on.  The Office, Lost...why is everything good on Thursday night?  I am still not through everything and just barely started Grey's Anatomy...that show had the gross out moment of the night..."intestines in the hands!" LOL



OMG, I was watching Grey's,  wasn't that grosss


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> OMG, I was watching Grey's,  wasn't that grosss


 
  y'all are funny.. That was one of the first surgeries I was in on as a new RN and I was fascinated by it...lol.... It made me appreciate the pain the patient was in post op tho...When they put it all back in they have to "jostle" it around to get it all to fit   
Ok I know, that was mean of me to be so descriptive early int he morning  but truly my favorite type of surgery...


----------



## Emtgirljen

ttester9612 said:


> OMG, I was watching Grey's,  wasn't that grosss





acm563 said:


> y'all are funny.. That was one of the first surgeries I was in on as a new RN and I was fascinated by it...lol.... It made me appreciate the pain the patient was in post op tho...When they put it all back in they have to "jostle" it around to get it all to fit
> Ok I know, that was mean of me to be so descriptive early int he morning  but truly my favorite type of surgery...



I watched it too, and didn't think it was that gross... I was just wondering exactly how they were going to put it all back!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good luck Teresa!!! 

I just got home from my doctor visit du jour, and am all set to start Monday!  I am just waiting for the call to find out if I will be working my regular schedule, or M-F day shift.  Either way is fine with me, but it works out better for Disney on my regular schedule.

Speaking of disney...      banana dancin..lol


My little girl was named Student of the Month for March, so I get to go to an assembly for her this afternoon. She is so excited because usually my work schedule makes me miss EVERYTHING at her school.


Does anyone have any recommendations for things not to miss in May?  What are your favorite things to do solo at the World?  ALL of my trips have been oriented around Dd.  So any thrill ride, I know and have done.  It is the other stuff that I don't even know where to begin with!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

Good Luck Teresa with you surgery   

19 days for me   

In May I am going to try and catch some shows I haven't seen - and ride some things that the kids wouldn't be as interested in.  Maybe catch  a parade or two as I don't usually see them as my kids can't stand to wait very long for things to start and it seems people start lining up for them hours before they start.  I can't wait!!!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good luck Teresa!!!
> 
> I just got home from my doctor visit du jour, and am all set to start Monday!  I am just waiting for the call to find out if I will be working my regular schedule, or M-F day shift.  Either way is fine with me, but it works out better for Disney on my regular schedule.
> 
> Speaking of disney...      banana dancin..lol
> 
> 
> My little girl was named Student of the Month for March, so I get to go to an assembly for her this afternoon. She is so excited because usually my work schedule makes me miss EVERYTHING at her school.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for things not to miss in May?  What are your favorite things to do solo at the World?  ALL of my trips have been oriented around Dd.  So any thrill ride, I know and have done.  It is the other stuff that I don't even know where to begin with!



Congrats on your daughters nomination  

When I went solo this past March I just went to the Disney website and pulled up the lists of everything and went thru and wrote a list of all the things I never do with G that I have always wanted to do...such as the festival of the lion king at AK....etc etc and took my list with me. I didnt get to do everything I wanted to do but that is what my next solo in Aug/Sept is for   I am not a "planner" when it comes to my vacations, I just love to wing it and find adventure , but it is basically about doing all those things you dont normally get to do when you have the kids or family with you. Its taking time to take photos you would probably never take, for me doing everything at a SLOWER pace.... My favorite thing this time around was World Showcase. G is 6'4" and walks FAST. I am dead every evening when I take him because we race thru the parks...lol...I have some health issues and I cannot make it half way around WS with him before I am DONE physically...This time it was so neat to know its the pace he sets and not me  because I completely enjoyed every aspect of WS this time and it was no issue to walk all the way around. Its just all about doing what YOU want to do, not what your travel companions want... I am hooked on solo believe me and am looking forward to   
my next solo(unless of course a certain someone joins me and that will be fine as well)


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Good Luck Teresa with you surgery
> 
> 19 days for me
> 
> In May I am going to try and catch some shows I haven't seen - and ride some things that the kids wouldn't be as interested in.  Maybe catch  a parade or two as I don't usually see them as my kids can't stand to wait very long for things to start and it seems people start lining up for them hours before they start.  I can't wait!!!



Isn't it exciting seeing how close we are getting!!!!  I think it has just added to the excitement knowing we are going to be meeting those ppl we have been talking to now for so long. Its a different type of excitement from where we know we are going on vacation with family, that is exciting enough...this just has a different "feel" to it.... I know that there is no way I will be able to sleep on the 15th....I have to leave my house at 4:15am as the airport is 1.5 hours from my house and you never can account for traffic/accidents etc and I never go to bed before midnight so I know that night there will be no sleep at all..... Plus for me I have the added excitement of seeing Randy again so I am super excited....It will be awesome when we can all start doing the


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My little girl was named Student of the Month for March, so I get to go to an assembly for her this afternoon. She is so excited because usually my work schedule makes me miss EVERYTHING at her school.




Congratualtions to your DD!!


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> I watched it too, and didn't think it was that gross... I was just wondering exactly how they were going to put it all back!


lol..If you ever see this surgery your stomach will ache for these patients....


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My little girl was named Student of the Month for March, so I get to go to an assembly for her this afternoon. She is so excited because usually my work schedule makes me miss EVERYTHING at her school.



 yay for tawney!!!! woot woot!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> yay for tawney!!!! woot woot!!




  Thanks guys, I will show her this after school, she will get a kick out of it.  She almost had a conniption fit this morning when my HR person from work told me she scheduled me at the doctor at 2pm. I was like "no no no must change that!!" LOL So I got it changed to 9 this morning, and it worked out much better, so I can get to the school by 2:15. Tawney's anger fits are scary!! LOL She is so just like me... we don't get angry often, but when we do, look out! LOL


----------



## sand2270

> OMG, I was watching Grey's, wasn't that grosss



There were many "cover my eyes and go eww" moments on Grey last night.  Yuck.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .T must be out of eye surgery by now. . .

Angy. . .sorry you were sleepy this morning. . .I know this afternoon is better. . .

Tom, no tomfoolery from me. . .only elves engage in tomfoolery by the King's decree. . .

Tracy, so glad you get to go back to work. . .yesterday I was actually tempted to do some "planning" for May but then pulled it back in and decided to go with the flow. . .With 3 certain trips and perhaps more, I will manage to see all I want to see. . .this trip is about enjoying myself and friends. . .will figure it out from there. . .

And Randy, good morning. . .sorry, couldn't come up with a witty comment. . .I am dead tired from work. . .lol


----------



## R.S.Winters

Afternoon all! (Morning to those on the West Coast)

Hope it's a magical day for all!

Dx


----------



## ahoff

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Does anyone have any recommendations for things not to miss in May?  What are your favorite things to do solo at the World?




When I was there last month solo I spent a lot of time getting to see all the bands playing around the world, such as the Village Beatniks in AK, Mulch, Sweat and Shears in MGM, Off Kilter and the British Invasion in Epcot.  Also look for Jack Diamond, one of the street performers in MGM who does some cool card tricks.  

Congrats on your daughter!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, just because its lunchtime on the east coast does not give you all the right to stop posting at once. . .lol. . .gotta schedule those lunch breaks. . .


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, just because its lunchtime on the east coast does not give you all the right to stop posting at once. . .lol. . .gotta schedule those lunch breaks. . .




I'm still here... us west coasters gotta stick together.


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> I'm still here... us west coasters gotta stick together.



Thank you. . .I work nights and gotta hit the proverbial hay soon, so was looking for cheap entertainment. . .guess they all got the lunch memos today. . .lol


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you. . .I work nights and gotta hit the proverbial hay soon, so was looking for cheap entertainment. . .guess they all got the lunch memos today. . .lol




It's also Friday...people are probably taking long lunches and/or leaving early for happy hour


----------



## nurse.darcy

sand2270 said:


> It's also Friday...people are probably taking long lunches and/or leaving early for happy hour



Ita no excuse. . .they must all be here to entertain me. . .its in their contracts. . .lol

Okay folks. . .<<<<just kidding<<<<


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Ita no excuse. . .they must all be here to entertain me. . .its in their contracts. . .lol
> 
> Okay folks. . .<<<<just kidding<<<<



Darcy needs entertainment!!  Where is everyone??


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> Darcy needs entertainment!!  Where is everyone??



Yo


----------



## CinRell

I'm here.. have been looking up endocrinologists in my area all day then spent lunch time purchasing healthy foods for my fast.

Gonna get back on the ball with losing weight starting NOW.


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Ita no excuse. . .they must all be here to entertain me. . .its in their contracts. . .lol
> 
> Okay folks. . .<<<<just kidding<<<<



    fibber    
and yes this is how i felt this morning after midnight and noone was here to entertain me.....gee...what are friends for ya know....


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I'm here.. have been looking up endocrinologists in my area all day then spent lunch time purchasing healthy foods for my fast.
> 
> Gonna get back on the ball with losing weight starting NOW.






If you were here I could give you a good recommendation....We have an awesome endocrinologist considering the area we are in...Very thorough..not helpful in my case(told me the only answer was a drug that is only in the experimental stages currently, and that not in the US) but thorough, plus she has been a miracle worker for Mom....

Hope you have a fun afternoon


----------



## Sha

Emtgirljen said:


> I watched it too, and didn't think it was that gross... I was just wondering exactly how they were going to put it all back!



they never get it back in right... lol.. and a surgeon I am friends with said that the more they handle them, the more likely for adhesions.  Something I would like to see though IRL (just not on me)


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> they never get it back in right... lol.. and a surgeon I am friends with said that the more they handle them, the more likely for adhesions.  Something I would like to see though IRL (just not on me)



Adhesions=bad news.  That's one jigsaw puzzle that you don't want to get wrong or have pieces left over that you don't know where they go!  It would be interesting to watch, though.


----------



## CinRell

I have floor to ceiling windows in my work office... not much goes on. By a busy street.. driveway on the other side of a patch of grass... once I saw a dog run by.. once I saw a cat stroll by... (she ran before I could get her.. dog looked scary so I didn't even try)
This morning I caught something out of the corner of my eye and about 2 feet away, these guys noisily and nosely strolled by, looking into everyone's office, honking the entire way


----------



## sand2270

CinRell said:


> I have floor to ceiling windows in my work office... not much goes on. By a busy street.. driveway on the other side of a patch of grass... once I saw a dog run by.. once I saw a cat stroll by... (she ran before I could get her.. dog looked scary so I didn't even try)
> This morning I caught something out of the corner of my eye and about 2 feet away, these guys noisily and nosely strolled by, looking into everyone's office, honking the entire way



That is so much more interesting than my view...





wish I had a window...


----------



## sand2270

it's friday and I am bored


----------



## CinRell

sand2270 said:


> it's friday and I am bored



A picture of my picture! LOL awsome!

I'm bored too My chat buddy was gone all day and I've been just looking up endocrinologists and diets.

I need a magic potion to drink at night and wake up lighter and healthier

I'll prob be on chat tonight.. niece and nephew are sleeping over.


----------



## sand2270

Aww.  I gained a bit of weight after my DD was born, I finally did weight watchers and have had lots of luck with that.  How old are your neice and nephew?

I have my DD tonight so hopefully I can make it on and chat for a bit.  I have a meeting at 3pm.  After that I am going to try and sneak out.

The monthly beer social is today (we call it a wing ding...don't know who came up with that stupid name), starts at 4...but it has a karaoke theme and I hate karaoke.  Will probably just head out early and drink my own beer at home.


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all...I have been busy lately...Still here though...20 days untill I Meet my soulmate...


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all...I have been busy lately...Still here though...20 days untill I Meet my soulmate...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Hi all...I have been busy lately...Still here though...20 days untill I Meet my soulmate...





Mrsduck101 said:


>




awwwwwww how freaking cute





gag


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning everyone

My surgery went better then expected.  The stye/cyst was smaller then he thought so I do not have any stitches. I do have an eye patch on which I can remove around 10 am today. The next 72 hours I have to keep ice on it every hours for 20 minutes.  I also have eye drops that I need to use once a day until the tub is empty.  He said I will be able to fly and I can get on any of the thrill rides.  I just can't do any bending over or lift anything heavy for the next 72 hours, because they don't want blood rushing to my head.  I have a wedding to attend in Hagerstown, MD today,   My sister will be driving, but not sure if I'm going now, it all depends on my eye.

I picked up my AP yesterday at the Disney store on the way to surgery. I'm not packed yet, did pull out my suitcase before the surgery. I plan to pack on Monday night.  I watched Disney on a Dime last night on the Travel Channel, it really got me excited to go.  It's been over a year since I was last there.  I sure miss the place.  

Yep I'm down to 4 days,     

and 17 days before I meeting with some of you.   

Can't wait.........


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good luck Teresa!!!
> 
> I just got home from my doctor visit du jour, and am all set to start Monday!  I am just waiting for the call to find out if I will be working my regular schedule, or M-F day shift.  Either way is fine with me, but it works out better for Disney on my regular schedule.
> 
> Speaking of disney...      banana dancin..lol
> 
> 
> My little girl was named Student of the Month for March, so I get to go to an assembly for her this afternoon. She is so excited because usually my work schedule makes me miss EVERYTHING at her school.
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any recommendations for things not to miss in May?  What are your favorite things to do solo at the World?  ALL of my trips have been oriented around Dd.  So any thrill ride, I know and have done.  It is the other stuff that I don't even know where to begin with!



Congrats on your DD.. I know you are a PROUD Mama.... 

I've never been solo before. This trip in May, even through there will be some of you around, I made some ADRs at places I've never been to before and wanted to try. I've only been to AK once and never really seen it all, so I plan to spend a day and just exploring every inch of it.



nurse.darcy said:


> Ita no excuse. . .they must all be here to entertain me. . .its in their contracts. . .lol
> 
> Okay folks. . .<<<<just kidding<<<<



I had an excuse yesterday for being absence.  Do you want to see my doctor's note.  

My surgery was scheduled for 12:30, but they didn't take me until 1p.m.  The surgery itself only lasted 10 minutes, it took longer to prep me. I had a local, so I was awake for it   that was so weird.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> My surgery went better then expected.  The stye/cyst was smaller then he thought so I do not have any stitches. I do have an eye patch on which I can remove around 10 am today. The next 72 hours I have to keep ice on it every hours for 20 minutes.  I also have eye drops that I need to use once a day until the tub is empty.  He said I will be able to fly and I can get on any of the thrill rides.  I just can't do any bending over or lift anything heavy for the next 72 hours, because they don't want blood rushing to my head.  I have a wedding to attend in Hagerstown, MD today,   My sister will be driving, but not sure if I'm going now, it all depends on my eye.
> 
> I picked up my AP yesterday at the Disney store on the way to surgery. I'm not packed yet, did pull out my suitcase before the surgery. I plan to pack on Monday night.  I watched Disney on a Dime last night on the Travel Channel, it really got me excited to go.  It's been over a year since I was last there.  I sure miss the place.
> 
> Yep I'm down to 4 days,
> 
> and 17 days before I meeting with some of you.
> 
> Can't wait.........



Thats GREAT TT...glad everything worked out...now no excuse not to do TOT or EE...so be ready....really they are not to scary...yea..right..    

BTW...I used to work on an audit of a company in Frederick MD for years...you mentioning Hagerstown made me think of it...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> My surgery went better then expected.  The stye/cyst was smaller then he thought so I do not have any stitches. I do have an eye patch on which I can remove around 10 am today. The next 72 hours I have to keep ice on it every hours for 20 minutes.  I also have eye drops that I need to use once a day until the tub is empty.  He said I will be able to fly and I can get on any of the thrill rides.  I just can't do any bending over or lift anything heavy for the next 72 hours, because they don't want blood rushing to my head.  I have a wedding to attend in Hagerstown, MD today,   My sister will be driving, but not sure if I'm going now, it all depends on my eye.
> 
> I picked up my AP yesterday at the Disney store on the way to surgery. I'm not packed yet, did pull out my suitcase before the surgery. I plan to pack on Monday night.  I watched Disney on a Dime last night on the Travel Channel, it really got me excited to go.  It's been over a year since I was last there.  I sure miss the place.
> 
> Yep I'm down to 4 days,
> 
> and 17 days before I meeting with some of you.
> 
> Can't wait.........




I am so glad that your surgery went well Teresa! I am not sure if I could be awake during an eye surgery.  Even though I would be numb, I think I would freak out! LOL  Make sure you use your drops and ice, don't want to have any unnecessary pain or god forbid an infection or anything.  

heres a banana dance for ya...     

I leave exactly three weeks from today!! YaY! so I'll give me three MIB dancers..lol    

It is a bright sunny morning here in Niagara Falls, I hope you all have a great day!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone! 

Teresa I am glad your surgery went well and      I aknow you are so excited. I have tivod all of the Travel Channels Disney Season , I was telling Randy last night I think its pretty neat they decided to do it this month, helps us all with the waiting. I am looking forward to meeting all of you, we are going to have a blast!!!! 

Hope everyone has a beautiful weekend. It is continuing to be warm so Spring is definitly here.


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Teresa I am glad your surgery went well and      I aknow you are so excited. I have tivod all of the Travel Channels Disney Season , I was telling Randy last night I think its pretty neat they decided to do it this month, helps us all with the waiting. I am looking forward to meeting all of you, we are going to have a blast!!!!
> 
> Hope everyone has a beautiful weekend. It is continuing to be warm so Spring is definitly here.




Good Morning Sweetie...   ...

This morning was looking at weather here....early..most everywhere was 43 degrees...brrrrrrrrrr...but the eastern most tip pf the thumb....was 77 degrees...anyone want to guess where the front was?...lol...oh and I am not so sure summer is here hun....we are suppose to get a inch of snow Sunday night...   razzin frazzin son of a mother truckin...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Thats GREAT TT...glad everything worked out...now no excuse not to do TOT or EE...so be ready....really they are not to scary...yea..right..
> 
> BTW...I used to work on an audit of a company in Frederick MD for years...you mentioning Hagerstown made me think of it...



Don't  me away from riding them...I'm still trying to get my nerve up.  Speaking of squeezing hands, I did that yesterday, when the doctor was sticking the needle around my eye 5 times for the local anesthesia, I was squeezing the hell out of the nurse's hand.. Good thing it was a MALE nurse.  That pain was worst then a bee sting...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Good Morning Sweetie...   ...
> 
> This morning was looking at weather here....early..most everywhere was 43 degrees...brrrrrrrrrr...but the eastern most tip pf the thumb....was 77 degrees...anyone want to guess where the front was?...lol...oh and I am not so sure summer is here hun....we are suppose to get a inch of snow Sunday night...   razzin frazzin son of a mother truckin...GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR




Good morning babe   

and eek....I told you you live in friggin Iceland,  I am sure my brother will call to tell me all about it as they will probably get it too...lol... he knows I hate snow so he calls me just to torment me, like that is going to convince me to come more often to visit or something..... Serves him right if he jumped the gun on his garden this year!


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Good morning babe
> 
> and eek....I told you you live in friggin Iceland,  I am sure my brother will call to tell me all about it as they will probably get it too...lol... he knows I hate snow so he calls me just to torment me, like that is going to convince me to come more often to visit or something..... Serves him right if he jumped the gun on his garden this year!



Okay since you don't like the snow, I'm assuming Randy is going to move south after you're married.


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> Okay since you don't like the snow, I'm assuming Randy is going to move south after you're married.



Yea right   See the sacrifices I am making for love 

Of course, I still have a while to work on him.....  and I am not selling my place so there is always a chance......   and at least we know we are retiring to warmer climates


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> awwwwwww how freaking cute
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gag


----------



## Mrsduck101

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning everyone
> 
> My surgery went better then expected.  The stye/cyst was smaller then he thought so I do not have any stitches. I do have an eye patch on which I can remove around 10 am today. The next 72 hours I have to keep ice on it every hours for 20 minutes.  I also have eye drops that I need to use once a day until the tub is empty.  He said I will be able to fly and I can get on any of the thrill rides.  I just can't do any bending over or lift anything heavy for the next 72 hours, because they don't want blood rushing to my head.  I have a wedding to attend in Hagerstown, MD today,   My sister will be driving, but not sure if I'm going now, it all depends on my eye.
> 
> I picked up my AP yesterday at the Disney store on the way to surgery. I'm not packed yet, did pull out my suitcase before the surgery. I plan to pack on Monday night.  I watched Disney on a Dime last night on the Travel Channel, it really got me excited to go.  It's been over a year since I was last there.  I sure miss the place.
> 
> Yep I'm down to 4 days,
> 
> and 17 days before I meeting with some of you.
> 
> Can't wait.........




Glad to hear it went well Teresa!


----------



## ttester9612

I'm down to 3 days.     Can't wait....

and 16 days before I meet with some of you in Disney..   

 Who's ready to


----------



## Sha

Hows the eye this morning Teresa?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> I'm down to 3 days.     Can't wait....
> 
> and 16 days before I meet with some of you in Disney..
> 
> Who's ready to



I am, I am!!!


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> I'm down to 3 days.     Can't wait....
> 
> and 16 days before I meet with some of you in Disney..
> 
> Who's ready to



I'll party with you in spirit Teresa!


----------



## disneyfanx3

ttester9612 said:


> I'm down to 3 days.     Can't wait....
> 
> and 16 days before I meet with some of you in Disney..
> 
> Who's ready to




I am!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

R.S.Winters said:


> There is only ONE TEA. English Breakfast Tea.
> And there's only one place you can truly taste it - England!
> Americans just don't know how to do tea at all.
> Trust me, I'm British!
> 
> Dx



I'm with you there Dan...can't get a decent cup o tea anywhere over that border unless I bring my own tea bags with me!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Thank you to everyone who kept their fingers crossed for me!! My doctor OK'd me to go back to work light duty, I just have to get cleared from the plant doctor tomorrow, which will be no problem!  And I was told by my human resources guy that my light duty will consist of retraining me on supervision (I am trained as a temporary supervisor already)  for an opportunity that may arise later this year.  So that is awesome! LOL  Good day!



Congrats girl...that is totally awesome!!  You'll be back in the saddle in no time!!


----------



## libertybell7

So Where is all of the excitement today?...I could put up an 18 banana dance but it seems a bit early for that...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

connorsmom911 said:


> Congrats girl...that is totally awesome!!  You'll be back in the saddle in no time!!




hehe thanks woman!! I think working will help my 20 day banana dance waiting period go bye faster!!!


----------



## acm563

Good afternoon everyone 

Teresa I am with you on party time   


 is counting down for our meet  

Hope everyone has had a wonderful day! and a special  and hello to Randy


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> Hows the eye this morning Teresa?



The eye is doing good.  Still red and some swelling.  It's now itching me to death, which I believe means it must be healing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good afternoon, good afternoon. . .congrats T on the "easy" eye surgery. . .its very close for your first solo. . .

For the rest of us. . .happy May. . .(its coming soon. . .) and to new friends and new beginnings.. .


----------



## connorsmom911

Well, good evening all!!  I am in a super happy mood tonight!  I am currently sitting in Starbucks, surfing the internet, watching for hotties to walk in, and catching up on the disboards.  Weather was beautiful all weekend, but alas, I was inside for most of it getting my spring cleaning done.  I am proud of what I accomplished though, so it's all good.  Nice sparkling clean windows, everything is vacuumed and some straggler furniture has been moved in preparatation for my new sectional sofa and ottoman to be delivered in the morning!  I also just came from Home Depot where the cutest little hotty designed my dream deck for me and said he thought it was awesome.  Too bad he has a girlfriend cause I would have taken him home right from the store!!  Whew, I need a cold shower!!

But now I'm all caught up.  Theresa, glad to hear everything went well from the surgery.  Looking forward to Disney should make the healing go very speedy! 

Darcy, my sister very much enjoyed her trip to Vegas.  Thunder from down under was apparently the hilight of the trip though, such a silly girl she is... 

May is coming up fast and suddenly I don't think I'm ready...have to start my "list" of things to do this week for sure.  I'm still tossing around the idea of a few more ADR's, but maybe I'll just wing it.  I am getting so excited about this solo trip, and I so need it right now!!   Woot woot!! 

And...

Margaritas baby!!!! 

Jill and Shawn... Yes, you guys make me gag, but ya know I love ya both.  You're my inspiration, along with Randy and Angy


----------



## acm563

connorsmom911 said:


> Well, good evening all!!  I am in a super happy mood tonight!  I am currently sitting in Starbucks, surfing the internet, watching for hotties to walk in, and catching up on the disboards.  Weather was beautiful all weekend, but alas, I was inside for most of it getting my spring cleaning done.  I am proud of what I accomplished though, so it's all good.  Nice sparkling clean windows, everything is vacuumed and some straggler furniture has been moved in preparatation for my new sectional sofa and ottoman to be delivered in the morning!  I also just came from Home Depot where the cutest little hotty designed my dream deck for me and said he thought it was awesome.  Too bad he has a girlfriend cause I would have taken him home right from the store!!  Whew, I need a cold shower!!
> 
> But now I'm all caught up.  Theresa, glad to hear everything went well from the surgery.  Looking forward to Disney should make the healing go very speedy!
> 
> Darcy, my sister very much enjoyed her trip to Vegas.  Thunder from down under was apparently the hilight of the trip though, such a silly girl she is...
> 
> May is coming up fast and suddenly I don't think I'm ready...have to start my "list" of things to do this week for sure.  I'm still tossing around the idea of a few more ADR's, but maybe I'll just wing it.  I am getting so excited about this solo trip, and I so need it right now!!   Woot woot!!
> 
> And...
> 
> Margaritas baby!!!!
> 
> Jill and Shawn... Yes, you guys make me gag, but ya know I love ya both.  You're my inspiration, along with Randy and Angy



Hi Tracey, Sounds like you had a productive day . You should have had your home depot hottie get you a bag full of lime green mickeys  
I dont think I have ever been as excited over a vacation as I am about this one........and............
Randy is MY inspiration  I had given up on any Happily Ever After until he came into my life. He is proof that Prince Charming does exist


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning, it is cold.  I am not used to being up this early anymore! It is crazy!! I hope everyone has a great day today!  
Teresa, yay for the stye in the eye to be healing!
Tracey, there is something about a fine young man in Home Depot Orange.  I drool all the time! LOL 
Angy & Randy , and Shawn & Jill- Y'all hold a special place in all of our hearts here at the DIS, and you truly are an inspiration....  no matter how much the sweetness kinda makes me throw up in my mouth a little.  
Tom,    that is all I will say about that.  LOL 


   

May banana dances!!! Yay!!

Less than three weeks away!!!

Today I work until 3, pick up Tawney, drop her off and go to Physical therapy until 4:45, then home for Tawney time and dinner before my evening water aerobics class at 5:45.  I am going to be a little tired by the end of the day.  Good sleepins tonight!


----------



## Sha

Morning peeps.... next to last day of preceptor (aka working for free). Hope everyone has a wonderful day... think and hoping for rain today as we are dry and fire threats. 

Ahoff, what is the weather like in Germany for June????


----------



## buena vista

Tracy, best of luck on your first day back!!  

Teresa,   !! Hope you have a wonderful time with your friend this week!  

Good morning everyone. I hope you're all having a great day!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone  

Teresa...YIPPEE    I cant wait until we are all down to 2 days left to go.... I hope your laundry is done 


Sha enjoy your last day of working for free...lol

It will be another warm yet overcast/rainy day here but I am just happy it is warm!!!! and getting warmer if you are to believe the forecast....

Busy week here and next week will be spent in PA on business so I should have plenty to keep me busy between now and 7am on the 16th 

I hope everyones day is the best!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning!
Hope everyone had a great weekend.
It's raining here with a high in the mid 50's...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .Its 5:20 a.m. here but considering I fell asleep in the early afternoon yesterday and only woke up last night for a little while and then went right back to sleep, I am good.

Supposed to be 87 and sunny here. . .anxiously awaiting May but will have plenty of work days to keep me busy. . .yay. . .


----------



## ttester9612

Morning Everyone

Yep down to 2 days. 

I'm not even packed yet.  but my  is done.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Morning Everyone
> 
> Yep down to 2 days.
> 
> I'm not even packed yet.  but my  is done.



Yay T. . .

I just sent myself into panic mode today when I realized that I only have 4 days off before I fly out to prepare for my trip. . .thank god I got the basics covered. . .clothes on my back. . .Hotel. . .Air. . .AP. . .now I just need some updates to my wardrobe and to make sure I have the toiletries I need. . .and I need to charge my rechargeables for the trip, and figure out how I am going to pack my laptop in my carryon along with a change of clothes and some small toiletries so I can freshen up when I get there just in case I can't get checked in to my hotel when I get there cause I get in so early and will probably be onsite at POP between 8:30 and 9 a.m.   

Okay, so a bit of rambling there. . .but its all good. . .I am just really excited that this trip is coming up so fast. . .Can't wait to meet you all. . .


----------



## CinRell

Tree I'm glad you surgery went well...

Tracy I'm glad you got the "all clear"

How exciting for all of you the count is really coming down!

It's FREEZING here today I have my desk heater blasting on my face/arms. Of course I'm not dressed for the cold.  I spent the weekend outside doing yard work, grilling, fundraising...

I started my fast again on Friday. It is going really well. I had my last glass of wine Friday night...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Tree I'm glad you surgery went well...
> 
> Tracy I'm glad you got the "all clear"
> 
> How exciting for all of you the count is really coming down!
> 
> It's FREEZING here today I have my desk heater blasting on my face/arms. Of course I'm not dressed for the cold.  I spent the weekend outside doing yard work, grilling, fundraising...
> 
> I started my fast again on Friday. It is going really well. I had my last glass of wine Friday night...



Hi Cin Hope you have a fun week. Good luck with your detox  
wish you could join us in May....


----------



## R.S.Winters

Just dropping by to let you know I am still alive! Lol.
I miss all my DIS friends, but have been super busy!!

Dan xx


----------



## sand2270

Morning all...afternoon to the east coasters  

Teresa, glad to hear everything went well.

You are all going to have so much fun in WDW...wish I could be there.

Sunny and warm here today.  It was a beautiful weekend.  I spent a little too much time in the sun and have my first sunburn of the year, but it's not too bad.

Hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay T. . .
> 
> I just sent myself into panic mode today when I realized that I only have 4 days off before I fly out to prepare for my trip. . .thank god I got the basics covered. . .clothes on my back. . .Hotel. . .Air. . .AP. . .now I just need some updates to my wardrobe and to make sure I have the toiletries I need. . .and I need to charge my rechargeables for the trip, and figure out how I am going to pack my laptop in my carryon along with a change of clothes and some small toiletries so I can freshen up when I get there just in case I can't get checked in to my hotel when I get there cause I get in so early and will probably be onsite at POP between 8:30 and 9 a.m.
> 
> Okay, so a bit of rambling there. . .but its all good. . .I am just really excited that this trip is coming up so fast. . .Can't wait to meet you all. . .



My laptop is staying at home.  It's bad enough I have to travel with it for work, it's not going with me on vacation. 

I won't be to far behind you, Darcy.  I would be arriving around 11:30-12:30.  Don't forget to pack your swim suit in your carry on, so we can be ready for the Sea Raycers.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hi all!

I am getting so exicited to meet all of you - I told my sister today that I need the days off so its a go   

Wow only 16 days!

Teresa glad to hear that you eye surgery went well and you are all set to have a great time at Disney!

Tracy - hope all goes well your 1st day back to work

Cin - good luck with your fasting  

Have a great day everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> My laptop is staying at home.  It's bad enough I have to travel with it for work, it's not going with me on vacation.
> 
> I won't be to far behind you, Darcy.  I would be arriving around 11:30-12:30.  Don't forget to pack your swim suit in your carry on, so we can be ready for the Sea Raycers.



I don't use a computer at work so I don't mind bringing mine along, especially so I can download the pics from my camera each night (or morning, depending on how I feel. . .).  That way those who wish to live vicariously through us can view the pics from the DIS boards. . .

Can't wait to meet everyone. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Man this thread is so slow today. . .I have had to resort to reading other people's trip reports to keep me entertained. . .ya'll are working too hard. . .

Quit it. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

GUESS WHAT ALL?!!
I *D A R E* you to take one wild guess 


Dxx


----------



## R.S.Winters

nurse.darcy said:


> Man this thread is so slow today. . .I have had to resort to reading other people's trip reports to keep me entertained. . .ya'll are working too hard. . .
> 
> Quit it. . .



Well, I'm here now and have some awesome news


----------



## disneyfanx3

R.S.Winters said:


> GUESS WHAT ALL?!!
> I *D A R E* you to take one wild guess
> 
> 
> Dxx





Did you get the job?


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> Well, I'm here now and have some awesome news



Must be the job. . .

Hurry up and tell us so we can congratulate you. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

No - I haven't had the interview yet 
BUT better than that!

I have a good friend who was going solo to the Wolrd in June and has invited me along! He had the room booked anyway and isn't asking for any money to stay with him. He's also paying for one night at the P&PP and organising the DME for me!!!
So I booked a flight and I'm going!!!

WOOHOO!!!!

     

Dx


----------



## nurse.darcy

R.S.Winters said:


> No - I haven't had the interview yet
> BUT better than that!
> 
> I have a good friend who was going solo to the Wolrd in June and has invited me along! He had the room booked anyway and isn't asking for any money to stay with him. He's also paying for one night at the P&PP and organising the DME for me!!!
> So I booked a flight and I'm going!!!
> 
> WOOHOO!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dx



Yep, you are right. . .A trip to WDW is great news all the time.  Congratulations. . .have a ball. . .


----------



## R.S.Winters

And we are staying at POP! Woo!

I'm sooo excited! I really didn't think I'd be able to go this yr...
But it's only 5 days and the fact he has covered the cost of the hotel helps massively!!

YAY!!

I'm flying Northwest from Montreal via Detroit to MCO. At MCO have the DME to the POP.

*does happy dance*

Dxx


----------



## libertybell7

Thast's cool news Dan...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey there Shawn, how you doing?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yay!!! Dan!!!!!

First day back to work was tedious busywork... but I made it through with a smile from someone special!   I also got the brilliant idea to schedule my physical therapy for work hours to get out of that office for a while!! LOL HR accepted it too! LOL 

Todays swimming with the grannies class evening edition was canceled, so I am going to go to Pilate's instead.  An unscheduled water treatment was needed in the pool they said  I'm wondering if one of the grannies this morning had an accident or something...lol ewwww 

Busy busy day, hope everyone is doing well!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yay!!! Dan!!!!!
> 
> First day back to work was tedious busywork... but I made it through with a smile from someone special!   I also got the brilliant idea to schedule my physical therapy for work hours to get out of that office for a while!! LOL HR accepted it too! LOL
> 
> Todays swimming with the grannies class evening edition was canceled, so I am going to go to Pilate's instead.  An unscheduled water treatment was needed in the pool they said  I'm wondering if one of the grannies this morning had an accident or something...lol ewwww
> 
> Busy busy day, hope everyone is doing well!!!



Yay Tracy on being back to work. . .I know its better than being home all day.  Enjoy!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Yay Tracy on being back to work. . .I know its better than being home all day.  Enjoy!



It really is much better.  I just realized, I too, only have 4 days off before the 17th when I go to Disney!!   

pressure is on...lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It really is much better.  I just realized, I too, only have 4 days off before the 17th when I go to Disney!!
> 
> pressure is on...lol



Go figure, first we have FOREVER to wait and now suddenly there is not enough time. . .lol


----------



## acm563

Hi Dan, glad you are getting a Disney fix this year....

Jaded...yay on  managing first day of going back to work ,and smart move on scheduling water aerobics during work hours

Hi Shawn...your countdown is getting shorter.....  I am sure you and Jill are bouncing off the wall on this one...Hang in there, it is so worth it I promise you... 

For everyone else....the next 2 weeks will fly by I imagine with the last 2 days dragging....lol..I know that is the way it will go for me....


----------



## Mrsduck101




----------



## acm563

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Hi Jill


----------



## Sha

Angy... tomorrow is my last day... today was "next to last day" and it was a great one! things went very well.


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Angy... tomorrow is my last day... today was "next to last day" and it was a great one! things went very well.



Way to go  and thanks for the mail


----------



## Sha

Angy, did the storms/tornados effect you at all today????


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Way to go  and thanks for the mail



youre welcome


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


>



Hey my lawn buddy. . .miss you. . .


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Angy, did the storms/tornados effect you at all today????


Thanks for asking, we got rain and high winds but a tornado hit Colonial Heights which is about 55 miles from me and did a lot of damge. I had a lady working in that area so that had me more worried than anything else but I havent gotten any bad reports yet so I am hoping everyone is fine, I've talked with all of my friends and they and their families are ok so they have a lot to be thankful for. Its ironic because it touched down in the exact same spot it hit 15 years ago, but then it did 10 times the damage, we looked like a war zone....


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!! I slept like a baby last night! Up and ready to go again this morning, but it is really freaking cold today! Like 30 degrees cold! brrrr!!! 

Teresa, a banana dance for you!  
Darcy, we can be the founders of the "there's not enough time" Club...lol for people who just do not have enough days off of work! 

Angy, I'm glad all is good , mother nature can be a... (enter non family board expletive here)

And where have all the posters gone? I figured I would have several pages to read through and entertain me yesterday... yet there was not.  Oh Tom, Cin, Leo, Robin, Dan, Jill, Shawn... where arrrreeee yoooouuuuuuuu? Start making me some entertainment please!!!! 

 
much love!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning all 

Hi babe...   

Yay for Teresa..Only one more to go  I am so envious 

Its only 50* here this morning but is supposed to warm up to almost 70* so I will take that  as my nephew called me last night and said they had some snow.....Bbbbbrrrrr

I hope eveyone has a smooth productive stress free work day... I am trying to get everything in order for next weeks work week in PA ...yuk


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!! I slept like a baby last night! Up and ready to go again this morning, but it is really freaking cold today! Like 30 degrees cold! brrrr!!!
> 
> Teresa, a banana dance for you!
> Darcy, we can be the founders of the "there's not enough time" Club...lol for people who just do not have enough days off of work!
> 
> Angy, I'm glad all is good , mother nature can be a... (enter non family board expletive here)
> 
> And where have all the posters gone? I figured I would have several pages to read through and entertain me yesterday... yet there was not.  Oh Tom, Cin, Leo, Robin, Dan, Jill, Shawn... where arrrreeee yoooouuuuuuuu? Start making me some entertainment please!!!!
> 
> 
> much love!!!



Good morning all-

Tracy-it's 7 something in the morning now and I am posting a hello, so that is my contribution to entertainment for now   Will try harder today lol

Here's some dancers to start the day--


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> And where have all the posters gone? I figured I would have several pages to read through and entertain me yesterday... yet there was not.  Oh Tom, Cin, Leo, Robin, Dan, Jill, Shawn... where arrrreeee yoooouuuuuuuu? Start making me some entertainment please!!!!
> 
> 
> much love!!!



Sorry Tracy.. mea culpa .. work and rehearsals.. Things have heated up with both and they're intervening on my dis-time. Good news is that both the musical (Godspell) and the concert (Carmen) rehearsals are coming along well, and somehow I'm managing to do both, and keep my day job.. I'm not sure how.

Hugs to everyone!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone.
It's another gloomy day here with temperature in the high 50's...


----------



## CinRell

Morning. Today is deceptive. Beautiful blue skies and it's cooold out.

I have a crazy mad headache and I seriously feel like crying. It's on the verge of a migraine and I just really want to get through today.  

I have been sleeping crappy. I get up throughout the night to pee because of all the darn water I drink.

I'm KINDA cheating for breakfast but not really... oatmeal isn't on the diet.. however I'm having plain oatmeal for breakfast. organic.

I have an appointment with a nutritionist may 28.. gonna try this route instead of an endo.. the new endo's I've talked to this week I don't care for.  This nutritionist works with diabetics and PCOS metabolic side is somewhat like diabetes.. only opposite. Maybe she can help me with a more realistic plan. 

BUSY day today. So not in the mood to work though.


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!! I slept like a baby last night! Up and ready to go again this morning, but it is really freaking cold today! Like 30 degrees cold! brrrr!!!
> 
> And where have all the posters gone? I figured I would have several pages to read through and entertain me yesterday... yet there was not.  Oh Tom, Cin, Leo, Robin, Dan, Jill, Shawn... where arrrreeee yoooouuuuuuuu? Start making me some entertainment please!!!!
> 
> 
> much love!!!



So you're dealing with colder weather also...it sucks doesn't it?  

Hhmm...entertainment...I can spin my own music and dance to it at the same time.


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> So you're dealing with colder weather also...it sucks doesn't it?
> 
> Hhmm...entertainment...I can spin my own music and dance to it at the same time.



Hi, Leo


----------



## NJGuy3

Hey Cindy...


----------



## tawasdave

Sha..thanks so much for the mail..made my day...and hello all...FINALLY busy at work..so I will catch ya all later..be well...

Oh and....Hi sweetie...


----------



## ttester9612

Good Afternoon

It's sunny outside but very cold, where did the warm weather go  

Yep I'm down to 1 day  before my HOT date with Mickey.  

You all take care and keep out of trouble.  I'll be seeing some of you real soon.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ttester9612 said:


> Good Afternoon
> 
> It's sunny outside but very cold, where did the warm weather go
> 
> Yep I'm down to 1 day  before my HOT date with Mickey.
> 
> You all take care and keep out of trouble.  I'll be seeing some of you real soon.



I'm dancing with you Teresa!   Glad to hear everything went well with your surgery too 

Watch out for that Mickey-he is one wild date lol

Telling this crew to keep out of trouble....well we will all certainly try


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Watch out for that Mickey-he is one wild date lol



So...are you talking from experience? Have you had a wild night with Mickey?


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Morning. Today is deceptive. Beautiful blue skies and it's cooold out.
> 
> I have a crazy mad headache and I seriously feel like crying. It's on the verge of a migraine and I just really want to get through today.
> 
> I have been sleeping crappy. I get up throughout the night to pee because of all the darn water I drink.
> 
> I'm KINDA cheating for breakfast but not really... oatmeal isn't on the diet.. however I'm having plain oatmeal for breakfast. organic.
> 
> I have an appointment with a nutritionist may 28.. gonna try this route instead of an endo.. the new endo's I've talked to this week I don't care for.  This nutritionist works with diabetics and PCOS metabolic side is somewhat like diabetes.. only opposite. Maybe she can help me with a more realistic plan.
> 
> BUSY day today. So not in the mood to work though.



Feel better soon Cin


----------



## acm563

Super busy day here work wise.... and really windy!!!!!
I hope everyone is having a fun afternoon 
and a very special Thank You to a certain wonderful someone who always knows how to make my day brighter...Thanks bunches and you know what for..


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Super busy day here work wise.... and really windy!!!!!
> I hope everyone is having a fun afternoon
> and a very special Thank You to a certain wonderful someone who always knows how to make my day brighter...Thanks bunches and you know what for..



Oh your welcome. 

Oh wait.. that wasnt about me.  

a little sumpin sumpin hehehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Oh your welcome.
> 
> Oh wait.. that wasnt about me.
> 
> a little sumpin sumpin hehehe



 Well Thank YOU for being the sweet friend that you have always been to me...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well Thank YOU for being the sweet friend that you have always been to me...



Awww shucks 

 

16 days WOOT WOOT

Everyone now  x16


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Awww shucks
> 
> 
> 
> 16 days WOOT WOOT
> 
> Everyone now  x16


WooHoo, I feel honored I got a hug back from the hugless one...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> WooHoo, I feel honored I got a hug back from the hugless one...



Shhhh

Dont spread that word. 

People always want to hug the one who does'nt hug... 

AHhhhhhhhhh


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> So...are you talking from experience? Have you had a wild night with Mickey?



 Didn't you ever wonder why Mickey has that perma-smile?lol Yeah, go ahead and look at the pic in my signature and try to disagree...lol  

Mickey gets all the ladies


----------



## sand2270

Can i go with you guys?  Please??


----------



## Carrieannew

sand2270 said:


> Can i go with you guys?  Please??


----------



## sand2270

I know I could...if I could afford I would definitely be there.


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Didn't you ever wonder why Mickey has that perma-smile?lol Yeah, go ahead and look at the pic in my signature and try to disagree...lol
> 
> Mickey gets all the ladies



Ah...yes...it all makes sense now. 
There must be a reason why your pic seems to be cropped only revealing the top half...wonder where the hand placements may be? hhmm


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all! Trying to get caught up on the boards here...I love my time with the kids, but sheesh, nothing gets done and I fall so behind on everything!!  

Tracy, glad to hear going back to work is all good...you just get back and how get to look forward to holidays!!

Tom, sounds like you have mastered that work/play balance really good!  Enjoy it!!

Theresa, safe trip to see Mickey!  Here's hoping the eye is all better to see the "world" with!!

Darcy, Char, Cin, Leo, Jill, Shawn, Angy, Randy and all the rest that I'm sure I forgot (but didn't mean too)...HI!!!

Counting down the days till Margaritas in May!!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Oh, and Dan...congrats on getting a sneak trip in to see the Mouse!!

And Robin, you have a thing for that Mouse, don't you...hehehe!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Ah...yes...it all makes sense now.
> There must be a reason why your pic seems to be cropped only revealing the top half...wonder where the hand placements may be? hhmm



Umm yeah, wiseguy--the photopass guy refused to capture all the "Magical Moments" so to speak 

I'd tell you to use your imagination, but well...that is just dangerous


----------



## CinRell

Today's word, boys and girls, is "cramps"


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Oh yes, this is much better!!! A couple of pages to make me smile after a long hard.......day  hehehe 
Work was better today than yesterday, and hopefully tomorrow is even better.  


My heart is totally broken that my boyfriend is cheating on me with Robin.. I thought Mickey was all mine!!! That cheater!


Hiya Tom, Leo, Tracey, Robin !!!  I knew y'all wouldn't let me down two days in a row  LOL


----------



## CinRell

aw boo this is me


----------



## DisneyDreams21

connorsmom911 said:


> Oh, and Dan...congrats on getting a sneak trip in to see the Mouse!!
> 
> And Robin, you have a thing for that Mouse, don't you...hehehe!!



LOL You got it, Tracey!



CinRell said:


> Today's word, boys and girls, is "cramps"



Not good--hope you feel better soon



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes, this is much better!!! A couple of pages to make me smile after a long hard.......day  hehehe
> Work was better today than yesterday, and hopefully tomorrow is even better.
> 
> 
> My heart is totally broken that my boyfriend is cheating on me with Robin.. I thought Mickey was all mine!!! That cheater!
> 
> 
> Hiya Tom, Leo, Tracey, Robin !!!  I knew y'all wouldn't let me down two days in a row  LOL



Tracy!!! I've missed you, fellow researcher.  It is not the same now all day since you went back to work.  

Mickey is a real player!lol  Turns out he has a HOT date with Teresa tomorrow too....  

Glad you were able to get a few chuckles today--I know we have been a little more "reserved" lately  BTW--What time is that pilates class again?


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Today's word, boys and girls, is "cramps"



Sorry hon..  Hope you get through it soon.




Carrieannew said:


> Shhhh
> 
> Dont spread that word.
> 
> People always want to hug the one who does'nt hug...
> 
> AHhhhhhhhhh



 Hi Carrie


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh yes, this is much better!!! A couple of pages to make me smile after a long hard.......day  hehehe
> Work was better today than yesterday, and hopefully tomorrow is even better.
> 
> My heart is totally broken that my boyfriend is cheating on me with Robin.. I thought Mickey was all mine!!! That cheater!
> 
> Hiya Tom, Leo, Tracey, Robin !!!  I knew y'all wouldn't let me down two days in a row  LOL



Hi Tracy.. I'm glad day #2 was an improvement!  

And don't feel too badly about Mickey.. remember what Shakespeare said about mice and men.. "to one thing constant never"...  so.. be you blithe and bonny, girl .


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Sorry hon..  Hope you get through it soon.



 thanks


----------



## R.S.Winters

Evening all!!

36 days to go til my last minute surpriuse trip!!! Woohoo!!

Dan xx


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, been sleeping all day cause I gotta work tonight and I actually got to come back to almost 3 pages. . .nice. . .

Good afternoon everyone.  I am probably going to go lay down some more but wanted to say Hi!

And thanks for the mail Sha.  What a sweetie. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Hi all...I've been kinda silly busy as of late(silly stuff). Anyway I am still here and am counting down the day's...The excitment is starting to creep into my thoughts...I can't wait!


----------



## Sha

glad y'all like the mail. Thought it would be a finishing touch for the folders. How could I have forgotten those?! LOL... probably for having my own fun at the World when I was last there. I have to get busy with something else for the trip. Feel like I am slacking!

Am getting more and more excited as this week draws to an end!!! I can wait to celebrate this accomplishment I have all but finished with! I know I should be studying already for NCLEX but NO! Not happening!!! Start next week. It was absolutely gorgeous here again today, in the 80s and no humidity. Hope this all holds out for May trips, with some rain in between them though (or really late at night and done by the time we wake)

Angy I heard that something like 22 died up in those tornados? havent seen much because of being at hospital today and not watching any news now... did you hear from that coworker?


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi Tracy.. I'm glad day #2 was an improvement!
> 
> And don't feel too badly about Mickey.. remember what Shakespeare said about mice and men.. "to one thing constant never"...  so.. be you blithe and bonny, girl .



Oh, blithe and bonny I am kind sir!!  
 
Good Morning all! 

It is 28 degrees this morning... I want the warm weather back!! Whoever took it, just give it back, I won't be mad at you, I promise promise!!

Have a great day all!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, blithe and bonny I am kind sir!!
> 
> Good Morning all!
> 
> It is 28 degrees this morning... I want the warm weather back!! Whoever took it, just give it back, I won't be mad at you, I promise promise!!
> 
> Have a great day all!



Cant say that its all down here, it will be this afternoon, as right now its in the 40s. 

Glad work is going well with your return Tracy!!

Hope everyone has a great day!!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




 I hope you all have a wonderful day. It is cool here this morning, mid forties, but it will be up to 70* today and the sun is shining!!!

Teresa...this one is for you...go take a practice ride....lol
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





And a special hello this morning to Randy....I know you have yet again another busy day!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Tracy and Sha....Have fun work days 

Jill and Shawn.....Y'all hang in there, we are getting so much closer   

Tom, I hope you have another productive day, keep the  comiing!

Darcy .....wake up !!!! Just because you live on the wrong coast doesnt mean you are allowed to sleep!!!!

Cin, hope you are having a better day  

Charlene....cant wait to meet you in May....

Tracey and Dan 

and of course lots and lots of   to Carrie..... We are going to have a blast in May......and give all of our veggies to someone else...  

To anyone I didnt name specifically forgive me I am tired this morning...


----------



## CinRell

It's cold here. What's ironic is I switched all of my winter and summer clothes last week. So I had to dig out some sweaters. Brrrr!

*hugs* angy.


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
It's sunny and low 60's here today. I guess that'll do for now... 

psst...I'm running low on the homemade wine...


----------



## R.S.Winters

Good morning all! 

Dx


----------



## CinRell

I just watched the main street electrical parade.. again.. on youtube .. and am crying now LOL!

I MISS THAT PARADE!


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> I just watched the main street electrical parade.. again.. on youtube .. and am crying now LOL!
> 
> I MISS THAT PARADE!



I think you should write a letter to Disney and ask them to bring it back for you. It's still the "Year of a Million Dreams"...anything is possible!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> I just watched the main street electrical parade.. again.. on youtube .. and am crying now LOL!
> 
> I MISS THAT PARADE!



Then you will have to come visit me and we can go to Disneyland Resort and see it at California Adventure. . .nightly most nights. . .

Good morning everyone!  

Sleeping Angy?  NEVER. . .I was at work. . .just got home a bit ago. . .


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

12 more days for me! 12 more days! I have to come here and share my excitement because when I tell the people at work I'm going on vacation their response is always "gee, let me guess, you're going to Disney again.  Why don't you ever go anywhere else?".  And my kids are just sad for themselves that they're not going. Sooooooooooo I need to come here and celebrate!

I was going to wait until I was in the single digits, but what the heck!

              I'm off for some Donald lovin' in 12 more days!!!!! 

Ok, thank you much, you may now return to your regularly scheduled message board chat.  This has been an important announcement.


----------



## nurse.darcy

We will be right behind you. . .pretty much hangin on your coattails. . .doing the happy dance for you. . .


----------



## acm563

Goofy4Disney! said:


> 12 more days for me! 12 more days! I have to come here and share my excitement because when I tell the people at work I'm going on vacation their response is always "gee, let me guess, you're going to Disney again.  Why don't you ever go anywhere else?".  And my kids are just sad for themselves that they're not going. Sooooooooooo I need to come here and celebrate!
> 
> I was going to wait until I was in the single digits, but what the heck!
> 
> I'm off for some Donald lovin' in 12 more days!!!!!
> 
> Ok, thank you much, you may now return to your regularly scheduled message board chat.  This has been an important announcement.


Yay on  x 12....and I think most of us find comfort in knowing that those on the disboards at least understand our love for the Mouse I am fortunate in that my adult son has the Disney Love as much as I do so at least I can talk to him about it the rest of my family thinks I am crazy!!!!


----------



## sand2270

nurse.darcy said:


> Then you will have to come visit me and we can go to Disneyland Resort and see it at California Adventure. . .nightly most nights. . .QUOTE]
> 
> exactly...i would totally be in for that.


----------



## Sha

Thanks Angy it was a great work day... and a lot happened for good news early this morning  I have 5 classes that I need for my AA (which is my pre-reqs for BSN) 3 are simple and online and one chem and another math. No big deal really... there *may* be a couple other pre-reqs dependent "souly on the University I chose to go for my BSN at. Some vary on what they want or require." I also picked up my cap & gown and walked on air!!! 

Sorry if I woke anyone this morning!


----------



## PirateMel

Sha said:


> Thanks Angy it was a great work day... and a lot happened for good news early this morning  I have 5 classes that I need for my AA (which is my pre-reqs for BSN) 3 are simple and online and one chem and another math. No big deal really... there *may* be a couple other pre-reqs dependent "souly on the University I chose to go for my BSN at. Some vary on what they want or require." I also picked up my cap & gown and walked on air!!!
> 
> Sorry if I woke anyone this morning!



Awesome - Congratulation SHA! way to go!


----------



## Mrsduck101

Thanks for the mail  

I almost can't believe I am going to meet Shawn in 15 days


----------



## Mrsduck101

Sha said:


> Thanks Angy it was a great work day... and a lot happened for good news early this morning  I have 5 classes that I need for my AA (which is my pre-reqs for BSN) 3 are simple and online and one chem and another math. No big deal really... there *may* be a couple other pre-reqs dependent "souly on the University I chose to go for my BSN at. Some vary on what they want or require." I also picked up my cap & gown and walked on air!!!
> 
> Sorry if I woke anyone this morning!




Congrats Sharon! I have been so busy lately I didn't realize you graduate this Friday


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Thanks for the mail
> 
> I almost can't believe I am going to meet Shawn in 15 days



Jill, how are ya.  Dang work gets in the way of me keeping up. . .Wow, is the countdown really that small already?  Can't wait to meet everyone. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Jill, I bet you are too excited about meeting Shawn, and I am sure Shawn vomits daily just thinking about it!! LOL

Sha, congrats on the graduation!!!

Leo, better up your stock of that homemade wine!!! Don't want to run out!

And yay Angy for having an adult son to understand your Disney fanaticism. LOL  I have one friend at work who goes to WDW with his wife every year.  He actually stuck up for me today at work when the guys started messing with me about my vacations. LOL It is nice to have someone that does not think you are absolutely crazy.   

I did the ultimate exercise day today... Worked from 6:30 to 9 am, left work and went to physical therapy, got back around 10:30, then worked til 3.  Picked up my daughter, had a nice little dinner, watched one of our "shows" then I went to water aerobics at 5:30 until 6:25, when I rushed out of the pool and got dressed to try to fly over to the other side of the city to make it for my Pilates class, which starts at about 6:45, and runs to 7:30.  Then I rewarded myself with 7 minutes in a tanning booth, and a nice long bath! 

My ankle has been really swollen and sore, I hope tomorrow is a better day for that.

I just went into chat and noone was there?!?!   disappointing!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Leo, better up your stock of that homemade wine!!! Don't want to run out!



Well...I had two friends over last night and thought I'd ask if they'd like to try some...next thing I know, the bottle was empty.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

acm563 said:


> Yay on  x 12....and I think most of us find comfort in knowing that those on the disboards at least understand our love for the Mouse I am fortunate in that my adult son has the Disney Love as much as I do so at least I can talk to him about it the rest of my family thinks I am crazy!!!!




Oh, lol trust me my kids are just as crazy for Disney as I am! We're a totally obssessed family.  I just hate to rub it in their face that mom's going....and they're not LOL  They'll have to wait until August.  Actually they're quite fine about it, they agree I need a break!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Oh, lol trust me my kids are just as crazy for Disney as I am! We're a totally obssessed family.  I just hate to rub it in their face that mom's going....and they're not LOL  They'll have to wait until August.  Actually they're quite fine about it, they agree I need a break!!!





My Dd just mentioned yesterday how she wished SHE was going in May too.  LOL  Then she said, "I know, I know, mom, you do need a break!  I guess I will just have to wait all the way to the END of the summer to have a break too!"  I thought, wow, for a ten year old, she is getting the guilt thing down pretty good.


Good morning DIS'ers!!!  It is another cold miserable day in Niagara Falls, NY but I woke up today with a positive outlook on life as a whole.  Don't know why, maybe because IT IS FINALLY MAY!!!  whooooo hooooooooo 16 day banana dance for me!      X4!!


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! how is everyone this morning???? 

 x9 days  x 14 days  x22 days for my Disney trips  have to make up for the lack of trips since the beginning of the year. Have to start getting somethings ready for my other trip...   

guess I ought to start getting ready for work. Was nice to sleep in though  

Have a great day!!!


----------



## acm563

Good Morning everyone....  

Wow, Can y'all believe we are down to 2 weeks now....!!! I am so excited.!!!!!

Went out with friends last night to do some celebrating and lets just say they took my keys so I had a nice drive back from Richmond this morning, listening to my Disney CDs. It is beautiful here today , the sun is shining and at 7am it was 56* so it will be a warm day!

Like I told Carrie yesterday I feel like I am a combination of Tigger and Stitch.....bouncy, bouncy bounce....jumping up and down in anticipation .


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Jill, I bet you are too excited about meeting Shawn, and I am sure Shawn vomits daily just thinking about it!! LOL



      ewwwwww!!!!!

Let's hope not....bad for his teeth....and just think about the halitosis!!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!

I have been so busy lately at work haven't been able to post much.  I can't believe we are down to 14 days      I can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning/Afternoon everyone!
Weather here is sunny, low 60's.

What a beautiful day I picked to call out sick from work...ssshh


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning/Afternoon everyone!
> Weather here is sunny, low 60's.
> 
> What a beautiful day I picked to call out sick from work...ssshh


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


>



My sentiments exactly . . .***, taking off work in the middle of the week?. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all! TGIF for sure!!!!  Getting up at 5 am is going to kill me!!! LOL  Everyday is another day closer to WDW though  

Hope you all have a great Friday!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all! TGIF for sure!!!!  Getting up at 5 am is going to kill me!!! LOL  Everyday is another day closer to WDW though
> 
> Hope you all have a great Friday!



That is very true Jaded about being closer to trip! Am glad right now that I am not getting up as early as you are right now. 

Hope everyone has a great day today!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone!
It's cloudy here with tempertaure in the high 50's...Good thing I played hookie yesterday. 

Hank the Handyman...big pimpin'... 
Still trying to figure out why somebody wanted to be cooked last night?


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> It's cloudy here with tempertaure in the high 50's...Good thing I played hookie yesterday.
> 
> Hank the Handyman...big pimpin'...
> Still trying to figure out why somebody wanted to be cooked last night?



I am lost.. again.

I woke up and saw you'd called last night hun

I'm sorry. I was so tired for some reason. Ended up stuck at work late b/c I coudn't get my darn computer TO SHUT OFF... leaving all of my emails, msger, etc open.. which I did NOT like. I logged on just before I Went to bed to do dog stuff but too tired to dis


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning all my wonderful dispeeps. . .been slow here the last couple days. . .is everyone busy working trying to get stuff done!  No fair working while I am awake. . .lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone!
> It's cloudy here with tempertaure in the high 50's...Good thing I played hookie yesterday.
> 
> Hank the Handyman...big pimpin'...
> Still trying to figure out why somebody wanted to be cooked last night?



Hank! Where your ladies at?  
Big pimpin'.....

I refuse to address the cooking question as it may lead to big pimpin' er I mean big trouble  

Robin help me out?


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning all my wonderful dispeeps. . .been slow here the last couple days. . .is everyone busy working trying to get stuff done!  No fair working while I am awake. . .lol




Darcy!

Missed you last night. Leo was all yak yak yak....yak. Seriously


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hank! Where your ladies at?
> Big pimpin'.....
> 
> I refuse to address the cooking question as it may lead to big pimpin' er I mean big trouble
> 
> Robin help me out?



Hey Superduckie!!!! Seems to be a whole lot of big pimpin going on lately 
Big trouble usually follows.....lol

And who knew the bar was slippery??


----------



## CinRell

Mrsduck101 said:


> Darcy!
> 
> Missed you last night. Leo was all yak yak yak....yak. Seriously



For a guy who didn't like chat at all.. I'm surprised


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Superduckie!!!! Seems to be a whole lot of big pimpin going on lately
> Big trouble usually follows.....lol
> 
> And who knew the bar was slippery??




We seriously should have been warned about that, you know? I think someone wanted us to slide like that 

For some reason I have new ringers on my phone this morning


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> For a guy who didn't like chat at all.. I'm surprised





Neither does duckie. She wasn't even there. Just ask anyone.


----------



## sand2270

morning all.

I am in a chipper mood.  The weather is great, my best friend is here this weekend...which means I get off my couch and out of the house...and my boyfriend told me last night he will be here on the 12th.

And it's FRIDAY!!  Just 8 hours to go until happy hour!

I hope everyone is well and looking forward to the May trip!


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> For some reason I have new ringers on my phone this morning



I'll bet ya that one of them goes somethign liek this:
"apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur...she had the whole club lookin at her... "


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Big trouble usually follows.....lol
> 
> And who knew the bar was slippery??



Trouble always follows me...don;t you know that already??

Didn't you hear my annoucement..."No drinks on the dancefloor"...or was the music too loud?


----------



## NJGuy3

CinRell said:


> For a guy who didn't like chat at all.. I'm surprised



You know that I can talk it up at times...


----------



## CinRell

NJGuy3 said:


> You know that I can talk it up at times...



  must just be me.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Mrsduck101 said:


> Neither does duckie. She wasn't even there. Just ask anyone.



There were no duckies present...just a couple of women doing bar slides, a handyman who also sings, and some cooking....

It was not Leo, Superduckie---it was some guy named Hank


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> I'll bet ya that one of them goes somethign liek this:
> "apple bottom jeans, boots with the fur...she had the whole club lookin at her... "



   

And I put it as a text tone? So guess what I heard bright and early this morning  

Was very happy to get the text from my  but scared the crap out of me 

Changed it to a ringer and now my text tone is "please dont stop the please don't stop the music..."


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Trouble always follows me...don;t you know that already??
> 
> Didn't you hear my annoucement..."No drinks on the dancefloor"...or was the music too loud?



Only announcement I heard was "excuse me blonde lady, you looked much better before you tried to dance, please remain seated...."


----------



## CinRell

Jill I emailed you.


----------



## Mrsduck101

DisneyDreams21 said:


> There were no duckies present...just a couple of women doing bar slides, a handyman who also sings, and some cooking....
> 
> It was not Leo, Superduckie---it was some guy named Hank



Hank the big pimpin' handyman, what's cooking?

Next time I need more than one free drink to do the bar slides.....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Darcy!
> 
> Missed you last night. Leo was all yak yak yak....yak. Seriously



Awe, missed you too. . .and missed being in chat. . .got three more nights of work before one night off where I can do some serious chatting. . .lol.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Awe, missed you too. . .and missed being in chat. . .got three more nights of work before one night off where I can do some serious chatting. . .lol.



Hey Darcy!  We will save you a seat at the bar---front row


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Darcy!  We will save you a seat at the bar---front row



I'll gladly take that seat. . .though it is very possible I would get up and dance. . .lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

CinRell said:


> Jill I emailed you.



Gotcha Cin, answered you


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> I'll gladly take that seat. . .though it is very possible I would get up and dance. . .lol



How about bar slides Darcy?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> How about bar slides Darcy?



Sure, why not. . .I am sure I could be up with that. . .though if I do fall down, just laugh okay!


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Only announcement I heard was "excuse me blonde lady, you looked much better before you tried to dance, please remain seated...."



HA!...that's the truth.  



DisneyDreams21 said:


> Hey Darcy!  We will save you a seat at the bar---front row



No no no...you guys won't be able to see me from the bar. You're supposed to stay near the dance floor.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> HA!...that's the truth.
> 
> 
> 
> No no no...you guys won't be able to see me from the bar. You're supposed to stay near the dance floor.



Aren't you supposed to be at lunch?


----------



## NJGuy3

It's strange how a little bit of fun can cause alot of unneccessary drama...and I thought we were here to have fun and meet some new people along the way...Damn, what was I ever thinking??


----------



## CinRell

Rainy, stormy day here to match my mood. I swear I felt the lightening a few times.

It's been a really bad/scary day at work... I'm not feeing well... someother personal stuff...

However I lost almost 5 lbs in my first week of dieting. 

And it's the weekend and we have a huge adoption event and hopefully will find lots of homes for our little sweeties.

Hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

NJGuy3 said:


> It's strange how a little bit of fun can cause alot of unneccessary drama...and I thought we were here to have fun and meet some new people along the way...Damn, what was I ever thinking??


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> It's strange how a little bit of fun can cause alot of unneccessary drama...and I thought we were here to have fun and meet some new people along the way...Damn, what was I ever thinking??


----------



## acm563

Hi all....I hope everyone has an awesome weekend...My day has been FANTASTIC!!! Beautiful weather in the mid 80s and life is WONDERFUL      
Only 13 more days left for me, less for some of you and we are going to have a blast!!!!
You probably wont "see" a whole lot of me until late Wed night..I have a busy day tomorrow then leave on business Monday morning and wont be back til late Wed... then I will hope for a speedy weekend to get me thru to the next Friday!!!!!!
   to all.....


----------



## CinRell

Angy I've missed you!!!!  I've had the worst week ever and it was topped by a horrid Friday...

But at least the weekend is here


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Angy I've missed you!!!!  I've had the worst week ever and it was topped by a horrid Friday...
> 
> But at least the weekend is here



Hey sweetie. I have missed our chats!!!! Good luck with your nutrition undertakings  but know that you are a very beautiful person regardless and never feel otherwise!!!!! Hang in there and I hope to meet you soon!
(((HUGS)))


----------



## libertybell7

for Jill...


----------



## libertybell7

well shoot


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> for Jill...


----------



## libertybell7

Thank you baby...


----------



## acm563

Good Morning everyone.... 
Shawn I will join you...I think we can go ahead and start that countdown
             YAY!!!!


I hope everyone has an awesome day!

....and even tho Randy is out having fun with the guys this weekend a special hello to you babe    Thank you for everything!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good Morning everyone....
> Shawn I will join you...I think we can go ahead and start that countdown
> YAY!!!!



Going to be a lot of fun!!!!! Have to start getting things together via list I think LOL

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Ohhh lists to make, clothes to pack, excitement to be channeled!! 

              


I love the man in black dance!!!


Today is one of my very few days off before the trip, so I will be trying to decide which clothes to bring to WDW!!! I think I will start planning what I want to do as well.  How exciting!


----------



## CinRell

I'm   for a bobbit.

hmm. That could be taken several ways I guess.

Too bad they don't have a frankendancing banana.


Want. A. Bobbit.

Have a great day everyone!  Doing an adoption event most of today!


----------



## Carrieannew

*Happy Birthday Angy!!!!!!!!!!

Woohoo

      *


----------



## disneyfanx3

ANGY!


----------



## disneyfanx3

we are almost there   

I am going  out today to get anything else I need to bring as this is my last free weekend before I get to meet all of you


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> we are almost there
> 
> I am going  out today to get anything else I need to bring as this is my last free weekend before I get to meet all of you



I only have 3 days off till the trip. . .now I am REALLY excited. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY ANGY!!!!*

You are one of the sweetest people I have ever met.  And you make me laugh too..   I hope your special day is filled with magic and pixie dust!


----------



## acm563

Thank you for all the birthday wishes! Y'all are awesome and I can hardly wait until we meet.
This has been the best birthday that I have had in a very very long time!!!!

Beautiful flowers from the most awesome man in the world,   cards, phone calls, Happy Birthday Songs, and even tho I had to work today I just got back from Richmond with Genesis who took me out to eat and to the movies and I found this really beautiful Belle figurine at the Hallmark Store....and WOW!!!! we will be in Fl before we know it!!!


----------



## Sha

Belated Happy Birthday Angy! 

Hope all are doing well this morning!!! Will head back home at some point this morning. Need to find out what we need to bring home for my neighbor. Wedding was very nice and took some pics... hopefully work on them soon!

Have started working on some final projects though for trip and will need to get that done very soon! Need to start putting things together that I want to have with me. And think about packing.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I am just getting too excited for WDW.  I have season passes for a theme park just outside of Buffalo, it used to be a Six Flags and this is their opening weekend.  It looks like the rain has ended so I am going to take Tawney and go ride some coasters!! Yay!  Found out yesterday that a certain Disney Dreamer is going to be my travel buddy in May, and it is going to be AWESOME!!!!

less than two weeks away... where has the time gone?!!?!?


----------



## The 102nd Dalmation

Whew.  Just got back from Husky Stadium and the U of Washington Relay for Life.  It was a great time, but I'm beat.

(hangs DO NOT DISTURB tag on door)


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am just getting too excited for WDW.  I have season passes for a theme park just outside of Buffalo, it used to be a Six Flags and this is their opening weekend.  It looks like the rain has ended so I am going to take Tawney and go ride some coasters!! Yay!  Found out yesterday that a certain Disney Dreamer is going to be my travel buddy in May, and it is going to be AWESOME!!!!
> 
> less than two weeks away... where has the time gone?!!?!?



Me too sweetie. . .is that dreamer coming?  Awesome. . .someone else to meet when I am there. . .YAY. . Okay, so much to do before I leave. . .lol.  I made a list but will I stick to it?. . .I don't care. . .I am going to WDW. . .lol

Oh and good morning everyone. . .


----------



## Sha

The 102nd Dalmation said:


> Whew.  Just got back from Husky Stadium and the U of Washington Relay for Life.  It was a great time, but I'm beat.
> 
> (hangs DO NOT DISTURB tag on door)



Hope you can get enough rest! I hope to so that sometime... I just need to make time to do it!


----------



## libertybell7

I have a brand new box of sharpies...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I have a brand new box of sharpies...



Oh no you don't mister. . .Jill promised me that you would be stripped of sharpies at the airport. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no you don't mister. . .Jill promised me that you would be stripped of sharpies at the airport. . .lol




I should have known you two would work against me...  
Well ok if I have to behave I will  
See you soon Darcy


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I should have known you two would work against me...
> Well ok if I have to behave I will
> See you soon Darcy



Can't wait sweetie. . .My meet and greet faves are you and Jill. . .so we just have to make sure it happens. . .did you convince Jill that you would endure Teppanedo if she would go to Pirate and Princess on Friday?

See you soon Shawn. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

Good Afternoon all!!  Sorry I haven't been on the boards much lately but I haven't been at work! Got most of my spring cleaning done on holidays and designed/bought all the materials for my deck!  Now I can start focussing on the May trip...Margaritas!!!

Sha, thanks for the little surprise in the mail this week!!   

102, congrats on the Relay...a bunch of us from work are doing the one here in June!

Shawn...no sharpies!!!  But we'll let you have them to draw on the napkins at dinner on Sat night... 

Darcy...can't wait to meet you.  Will there be a bunch of us for P & P on Friday night?

Tracy...my sista...gettin excited!!  Fill me in on the Travel Buddy thing...

Angy...belated Happy Happy!!  We'll celebrate in a couple weeks!!!

Jill, Char, Tom, Randy...hi!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Yes Tracey, my wondertwin!!! Margaritas!! yeyeyeyeyyeyee lol

Robin, AKA DisneyDreams21, AKA Barslider, AKA My research Niagara Falls dive bars partner will also be coming to WDW in May, yay! 

So excited! I had to talk her into it a little bit, but it was really easy!! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

Yay, another fun Disney Peep to meet. . .awesome. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

connorsmom911 said:


> Good Afternoon all!!  Sorry I haven't been on the boards much lately but I haven't been at work! Got most of my spring cleaning done on holidays and designed/bought all the materials for my deck!  Now I can start focussing on the May trip...Margaritas!!!
> 
> Darcy...can't wait to meet you.  Will there be a bunch of us for P & P on Friday night?



Not sure Tracey. . .Shawn mentioned that he wanted to go but Jill is making the plans for them and I don't think that included Pirate and Princess. . .lol


----------



## ahoff

Hope everyone had a great weekend!  And Happy Birthday to Angy!

I spent today in NYC, doing the Five Borough Bike Tour.  A 45 mile ride that hits all of the five boroughs of NY (Manhatten, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn, and Staten Island)  And the sun finally came out after most of the week being cloudy and rainy here.

And it sounds like everyone is getting excited about the May trip.


----------



## acm563

ahoff said:


> Hope everyone had a great weekend!  And Happy Birthday to Angy!
> 
> I spent today in NYC, doing the Five Borough Bike Tour.  A 45 mile ride that hits all of the five boroughs of NY (Manhatten, Bronx, Queens, Brooklyn, and Staten Island)  And the sun finally came out after most of the week being cloudy and rainy here.
> 
> And it sounds like everyone is getting excited about the May trip.



Thanks I too spent all day on a bike...lol(of a different sort)lol...4 hours on a motorcycle...beautiful wonderful "sunshiny" weather!!! I love it!!!

Hope everyone had a fun weekend!


----------



## CinRell

Angie, first of all, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! I love you.

Also, I realized something this weekend...

A year ago today, my home became just a house to me. 

At around 10 a.m. a young punk broke into our home as his 19 year old girlfriend stood guard. He broke through my mom's bedroom window and went through every single one of our belongings, throwing it everywhere. Be broke things, drug shattered glass throughout our house, took precious heirlooms that were never found, pawned things we had to pay to get returned, took my family's ashes from their boxes.. and my kitties' too (we couldn't figure out which kitty was which so they are together now) 

The girlfriend is now free and living a few streets over. He is still sitting in jail as far as I know. 


She still visits. 


One year ago today marked the day I'd never feel safe again in my own home.


----------



## mickeymommy3

CinRell said:


> Angie, first of all, HAPPY BELATED BIRTHDAY! I love you.
> 
> Also, I realized something this weekend...
> 
> A year ago today, my home became just a house to me.
> 
> At around 10 a.m. a young punk broke into our home as his 19 year old girlfriend stood guard. He broke through my mom's bedroom window and went through every single one of our belongings, throwing it everywhere. Be broke things, drug shattered glass throughout our house, took precious heirlooms that were never found, pawned things we had to pay to get returned, took my family's ashes from their boxes.. and my kitties' too (we couldn't figure out which kitty was which so they are together now)
> 
> The girlfriend is now free and living a few streets over. He is still sitting in jail as far as I know.
> 
> 
> She still visits.
> 
> 
> One year ago today marked the day I'd never feel safe again in my own home.



I am so sorry to hear your story.  There has to be no greater hurt then to feel violated in your own home.  The complete lack of respect of some people just sickens me.  I hope in time you again feel safe, and comfortable in your home again.


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone
Getting ready to head for PA in about an hour ...No posting much for me for the next 3 days as unlike Tom I hate trying to post from the phone lol
Hope everyone has a wonderful week!

A very special Good Morning to my sweetie!    I am going to miss you but will talk to you after work...xoxoxoxoxo

To everyone else! Just think once we get thru this Friday next week will be here before we know it and I am looking forward to meeting all of you.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning and happy Monday to everyone.  It is my day off, so I get to go swimming with the grannies this morning, yay! LOL I almost miss the old bats.  

Hope everyone has a great day.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

We are down to            until we get to meet    I can't wait


----------



## CinRell

mickeymommy3 said:


> I am so sorry to hear your story.  There has to be no greater hurt then to feel violated in your own home.  The complete lack of respect of some people just sickens me.  I hope in time you again feel safe, and comfortable in your home again.



Thank you!      Your words are so kind. What sucks is just when you think you've gotten over it, you hear somethign as simple as a car door or rumble of thunder and you fly off the couch... or you come home and something as simple as a garbage can has blown over and you are terrified to walk in before doing a complete walk around your house.. and even then it's scary.

You should post here more often. I've seen you post other places. Your family is absolutely beautiful!

(and us redheads have to stick together   )


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yes Tracey, my wondertwin!!! Margaritas!! yeyeyeyeyyeyee lol
> 
> Robin, AKA DisneyDreams21, AKA Barslider, AKA My research Niagara Falls dive bars partner will also be coming to WDW in May, yay!
> 
> So excited! I had to talk her into it a little bit, but it was really easy!! LOL



Yay!!!!!!!!    Tracy is very convincing--she offered up Margaritas and a new research adventure--very tough decision for me lol

Happy Monday everyone!

Oh, and Superduckie, Darcy, Tracy--did we leave the drinking, dancing DJ at the bar again??? Last thing I heard he was on his 4th Long Island Iced tea...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Yay!!!!!!!!    Tracy is very convincing--she offered up Margaritas and a new research adventure--very tough decision for me lol
> 
> Happy Monday everyone!
> 
> Oh, and Superduckie, Darcy, Tracy--did we leave the drinking, dancing DJ at the bar again??? Last thing I heard he was on his 4th Long Island Iced tea...



Trying to convince the DJ to leave the booth and come out in the sun.  I hear there is a report I need to read!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Oh, and Superduckie, Darcy, Tracy--did we leave the drinking, dancing DJ at the bar again??? Last thing I heard he was on his 4th Long Island Iced tea...



Also, turning off at the wrong exit driving home that night was fun...not to mention the drunk dialing that followed...'yak yak yak'  



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Trying to convince the DJ to leave the booth and come out in the sun.  I hear there is a report I need to read!!!



After this past weekend, the DJ may actually need a break.
Report....what report?? hhmm


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Also, turning off at the wrong exit driving home that night was fun...not to mention the drunk dialing that followed...'yak yak yak'
> 
> 
> 
> After this past weekend, the DJ may actually need a break.
> Report....what report?? hhmm



You already know the DJ needs a break. . .Sooooooooo?

Anyway, good morning everyone, I just realized that I am leaving in exactly 8 days from now as I am taking a red eye out of McCarran airport on Tuesday Night next week. . .WOO HOO. . .I am almost there. . .

I truly cannot wait to meet all of you and am so glad that Robin is joining our fray. . .should be very exciting. . .lol.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

7 more days!! 7 more days!!!  I'm so excited I almost can't sleep already!  And only three more work days till I leave, including today.  I need this break soooooooooo badly. I love my patients but man o man they are getting on my nerves lately lolol


----------



## nurse.darcy

Goofy4Disney! said:


> 7 more days!! 7 more days!!!  I'm so excited I almost can't sleep already!  And only three more work days till I leave, including today.  I need this break soooooooooo badly. I love my patients but man o man they are getting on my nerves lately lolol



So, you will be there with the rest of the crazy crowd. . .ya going to join us nightly at Jellyrolls?


----------



## CinRell

Nine more puppies saved today!


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Nine more puppies saved today!



Nine?. . .wow, that is Awesome Cindy. . .


----------



## CinRell

nurse.darcy said:


> Nine?. . .wow, that is Awesome Cindy. . .



Can't wait to meet them. After this there's only about 5 left at the mill we have to get.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Also, turning off at the wrong exit driving home that night was fun...not to mention the drunk dialing that followed...'yak yak yak'
> 
> After this past weekend, the DJ may actually need a break.
> Report....what report?? hhmm



Did you really think I wasn't taking notes?? I will be sure to let you know the website I post the report on 

And Darcy---YAY!!! I can't wait to make lawn angels and run from security with you!  I know Tracy is down for that too


----------



## Sha

Well, we are in the 90s now... and humidity is called for this weekend! hope everyone is ready for the nice warm weather that are heading down!


----------



## tawasdave

Howdy do everyone...Sorry I have not posted in so long....been very VERY busy..which is a good thing...but GEEZ why can't it be spread out a little more?

To all going in May..a GIANT YEE HAA..its gettin closer...it is going to be a blast....I am looking forward to meeting youz all...but especially looking forward to seeing a certain someone again...


----------



## Timeless

Well lets see, I started packing for my trip.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh no you don't mister. . .NO MAGIC MARKERS. . .I even told Jill to strip Shawn of any and all markers at the airport. . .We will just have to gang up on you. . .after all, there are now 4 of us to make lawn angels. . .lol


----------



## Timeless

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh no you don't mister. . .NO MAGIC MARKERS. . .l



Ahhhh yeah, I think I do.   If you do lawn angels, you may wake up with "Time was here" written on you.  At least it will be in pretty colors.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Timeless said:


> Ahhhh yeah, I think I do.   If you do lawn angels, you may wake up with "Time was here" written on you.  At least it will be in pretty colors.



I think you just like the idea that there would be 4 women trying to strip you of your markers. . .lol


----------



## Timeless

nurse.darcy said:


> I think you just like the idea that there would be 4 women trying to strip you of your markers. . .lol




Well there is that....


----------



## nurse.darcy

Timeless said:


> Well there is that....



Yeah, that is what I figured. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

bwahahaha too funny!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> bwahahaha too funny!



Tracy. . .we are going to have SO much fun. . .so glad you "convinced" Robin. . .yay. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Timeless said:


> Well lets see, I started packing for my trip.



Need darker colors...

From what I have seen posted I am going to have my hands full of two girls hair


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Need darker colors...
> 
> From what I have seen posted I am going to have my hands full of two girls hair



Oh yeah sweetie. . .lol.  But hey, you can only pull my hair. . .Jill can pass out in the grass with me. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh yeah sweetie. . .lol.  But hey, you can only pull my hair. . .Jill can pass out in the grass with me. . .lol



I will do my best to take care of the both of you....I swear it...For real...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I will do my best to take care of the both of you....I swear it...For real...



Not sure I should trust that. . .

I might hire my own bodyguard. . .lol


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Not sure I should trust that. . .
> 
> I might hire my own bodyguard. . .lol



Nope... Its the truth Darcy...I can't wait to meet you


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Nope... Its the truth Darcy...I can't wait to meet you



Okay sweetie. . .I can't wait to meet you either. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay sweetie. . .I can't wait to meet you either. . .



Jill and I are looking forward to it ok


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy. . .we are going to have SO much fun. . .so glad you "convinced" Robin. . .yay. . .



It just made sense that she come!!! I am really excited, can't wait to meet all of you!!!


----------



## Sha

why do i see images of this when i read about the sharpies?


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Did you really think I wasn't taking notes?? I will be sure to let you know the website I post the report on



I knew you would take notes...I wouldn't expect anything less from you. 
I'll be awaiting that link to tthe website...


----------



## captaindavidhook

CinRell said:


> I'm 5'9" 1/2 ... hopefully if I ever have a kid they wont' be taller or almost as tall as me when they are 12.. teehee.
> 
> This weekend's busy.  I have to meet with a new client tonight (ew! Sunday NIGHT? ugh)
> 
> REALLY happy to see mdhkitten post.. .and some new posters..





im 5'9 myself if i ever go on a date with cin please no high hells ok. lol


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

nurse.darcy said:


> So, you will be there with the rest of the crazy crowd. . .ya going to join us nightly at Jellyrolls?




Sounds like fun! Although I'm not sure about nightly lol.  AND this time I'm not sitting next to Time and listening to him sing (if that's what you call it) "Desperado" at the top of his lungs....right in my ear!!!! 

Can't wait! I'm getting so excited! (about the trip...not about said singing...)


----------



## nurse.darcy

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Sounds like fun! Although I'm not sure about nightly lol.  AND this time I'm not sitting next to Time and listening to him sing (if that's what you call it) "Desperado" at the top of his lungs....right in my ear!!!!
> 
> Can't wait! I'm getting so excited! (about the trip...not about said singing...)



LOL. . .doesn't have to be nightly. . .lol. . .and hey, the singing is extra!!!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone...another long day in PA today, I will be glad when tomorrow gets here and I can head back to VA 

I hope everyone has a beautiful stress free day! 

One day closer to meeting everyone and seeing Randy again    ...seems like it has been FOREVER!

*HAPPY NURSES DAY!!!!*  to all my fellow Nurses. We worked hard for those degrees!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Happy Nurse's Day!!! I was a day early yesterday, LOL... but all is good... extra day for my fellow nurses.... actually, got a whole week!!!

and we are a day closer to Disney trips!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone and 

Happy Nurses Day!

To all my fellow nurses here on the DISboards. . .

Only 7 more sleeps till I wing my way to the World to meet up with some of you folks. . .can't wait. . .

Doing the Happy Dance


----------



## CinRell

captaindavidhook said:


> im 5'9 myself if i ever go on a date with cin please no high hells ok. lol



No worries... I'm not a heels girl

And definitely no high hells. Well. Maybe sometimes high hells.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Tuesday everyone!

Sending in some dancers--     

Woke up this morning and found out that I apparently spent the night at the bar (chat)  
Last thing I remember I went to answer the phone....  See this is exactly why I need a vacation, as well as people to drag me out of the bar


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Sending in some dancers--
> 
> Woke up this morning and found out that I apparently spent the night at the bar (chat)
> Last thing I remember I went to answer the phone....  See this is exactly why I need a vacation, as well as people to drag me out of the bar



LOL. . .we kept calling your name and you never answered. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Tuesday everyone!
> 
> Sending in some dancers--
> 
> Woke up this morning and found out that I apparently spent the night at the bar (chat)
> Last thing I remember I went to answer the phone....  See this is exactly why I need a vacation, as well as people to drag me out of the bar



Wow, that is great...lol  

Remember... when all is said and we make sure we get back to the room! LOL


----------



## Sha

no post here yet.... oh well..

WELCOME HOME TERESA!!! 
almost time to go right back! better get that laundry  done and repack  
how is the eye???


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> no post here yet.... oh well..
> 
> WELCOME HOME TERESA!!!
> almost time to go right back! better get that laundry  done and repack
> how is the eye???



The eye is doing great.  Still a little swollen but at least it's not red.  

Yep I'm working on the  so I can repack.  At least I'll be ready in 7 days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> The eye is doing great.  Still a little swollen but at least it's not red.
> 
> Yep I'm working on the  so I can repack.  At least I'll be ready in 7 days.



Yay for us. . .only 7 more days. . .went and got a new swimsuit today so I didn't have to wear the 2 year old one. . .and found a great bag to carry on my laptop AND a few things I might need if I can't get into my room first thing in the morning. . .YAY. . .

Did I mention I only have 7 more sleeps till Mickey?. . .


----------



## connorsmom911

Happy Nurses Day Sha and Darcy!!

Count down is on!  Robin, so glad you'll be joining us!!  Shall I see if I can add one more to dinner on Sat night in Japan? (or are we just gonna bump Shawn and leave him in the lobby with some Sharpies... )

Theresa, Welcome Home!!!  Get that turnaround packin' done woman!!

Tom, how are the plans coming for the "satellite" party??

And all my other 'peeps'... So needin' this vacation!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. . .we kept calling your name and you never answered. . .lol



 Thanks, Darcy! It apparently looked like I stayed past closing time.  We will have to catch up when I really am there




jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Wow, that is great...lol
> 
> Remember... when all is said and we make sure we get back to the room! LOL



I'm thinking that maybe name tags with the room # on it with a "please send back to room" message might work 

Welcome Back, Teresa!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Thanks, Darcy! It apparently looked like I stayed past closing time.  We will have to catch up when I really am there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking that maybe name tags with the room # on it with a "please send back to room" message might work
> 
> Welcome Back, Teresa!!!




I used to have a t-shirt that said " If found, return to the nearest party" LOL


----------



## GADzilla

/wave from New Orleans!


----------



## PirateMel

GADzilla said:


> /wave from New Orleans!



Hello New Orleans from MA


----------



## mickeymommy3

CinRell said:


> Thank you!      Your words are so kind. What sucks is just when you think you've gotten over it, you hear somethign as simple as a car door or rumble of thunder and you fly off the couch... or you come home and something as simple as a garbage can has blown over and you are terrified to walk in before doing a complete walk around your house.. and even then it's scary.
> 
> You should post here more often. I've seen you post other places. Your family is absolutely beautiful!
> 
> (and us redheads have to stick together   )



Thank you so much.  I am on the boards everyday, just sometimes from work.  I have enjoyed following some of your stories, I would love to try to meet up with some of you sometime in Disney.  I know it it is redundant to say time heals all, but maybe as time does pass,your fears will lesson.  Good Luck Girl,  And thanks again, yes us redheads need to stick together.


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone!!! Hope all is good


----------



## tawasdave

Guttin Morgan all..and a very special Good Morning to my hard workin sweetie this week...   

Little rainy here today..but of course..its golf league night...it has to rain...actually tonight I have to be in three places...golf, a meeting and MFR training...anyone have an extra cloning machine?

Wow did we have one yesterday..paged out at 7:30am for a motorcycle accident...course first thing you think...this is gonna be bad...called back and said possible arm injury..oh..ok..not so bad....but priorty one..which is lights and siren...hmmmmmmm, odd....we get there and OMG..there is stuff spread all over the road for at least a half of a mile...oh no..this is really bad....apparently this guy goes to work on this road every day on motorcycle doing 100 mph....and what happened?...He hit a deer!!!...the stuff on road was deer and motorcycle parts....he ended up in ditch with just a broken arm..and motorcycle was a 1/4 mile down the road...he was sooooooooooooooo lucky to even be alive...(nice story for first thing in the morning huh?)lol

Well hope youz all have a GREAT day!!!

Just think..less than two weeks...yee ha...I am soooooooooooooo going to love watching Carrie in the corner at Prime Time...lol


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Wow did we have one yesterday..paged out at 7:30am for a motorcycle accident...course first thing you think...this is gonna be bad...called back and said possible arm injury..oh..ok..not so bad....but priorty one..which is lights and siren...hmmmmmmm, odd....we get there and OMG..there is stuff spread all over the road for at least a half of a mile...oh no..this is really bad....apparently this guy goes to work on this road every day on motorcycle doing 100 mph....and what happened?...He hit a deer!!!...the stuff on road was deer and motorcycle parts....he ended up in ditch with just a broken arm..and motorcycle was a 1/4 mile down the road...he was sooooooooooooooo lucky to even be alive...(nice story for first thing in the morning huh?)lol



That person is really lucky!!! he might need to play the lottery


----------



## CinRell

GADzilla said:


> /wave from New Orleans!



Hi New Orleanian


----------



## CinRell

mickeymommy3 said:


> Thank you so much.  I am on the boards everyday, just sometimes from work.  I have enjoyed following some of your stories, I would love to try to meet up with some of you sometime in Disney.  I know it it is redundant to say time heals all, but maybe as time does pass,your fears will lesson.  Good Luck Girl,  And thanks again, yes us redheads need to stick together.



I won't be going to dis anytime soon.. however, hoping to get to niagara  falls (am putting together a dis meet there!)

And ALWAYS up for a cedar point meet!!!


----------



## CinRell

Sha said:


> Morning everyone!!! Hope all is good



G'morning Sha!  

Is it getting hot down there?


----------



## Sha

we had some low 90s on Monday... otherwise a very nice mid 80s. They said it will get humid this weekend which is the bad part.... no rain in forecast at the moment (which we really need)


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!




GADzilla said:


> /wave from New Orleans!



 



CinRell said:


> Is it getting hot down there?



It was hot here yesterday it practically boiled my water- I left some water in my car and when I left work - I wanted a drink - that drink was so hot I could have put a tea bag in it and had hot tea

only         for me


----------



## CinRell

Yikes on the water!

Sha, if I came down there you'd get plenty of rain... LOL. seems wherever I go it rains.. when I went to vegas my one and only time it rained .. hard.. almost the entire time LOL!

It's pleasant here. Upper 70s and blue skies.

Can't wait to plant my garden!


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> Sha, if I came down there you'd get plenty of rain... LOL. seems wherever I go it rains.. when I went to vegas my one and only time it rained .. hard.. almost the entire time LOL!



*Sings "I'm just a little black rain cloud"...* for Cin


----------



## CinRell

Emtgirljen said:


> *Sings "I'm just a little black rain cloud"...* for Cin


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


>



         

I want a kitten that poops rainbows!  It'd make cleaning the litterbox much more pleasant!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Five more sleeps! Five more sleeps!       I can't wait! Only today and today for work and then I'm off for 9 glorious days!

Happy Nurses WEEK to all my fellow Nurse's on the board.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Five more sleeps! Five more sleeps!       I can't wait! Only today and today for work and then I'm off for 9 glorious days!
> 
> Happy Nurses WEEK to all my fellow Nurse's on the board.



Thanks sweetie. .. and I am just behind you. . .can't wait. ..


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

nurse.darcy said:


> Thanks sweetie. .. and I am just behind you. . .can't wait. ..



We are being served a sit-down dinner tomorrow night at work for Nurses Day, by the kitchen staff, which ought to be very interesting, since I dated one of them and we don't speak anymore LOL.  Ahhhhh sweet justice. I think I'll suddenly "need" more napkins, more water, more this, more that.  Omg it's going to be so fun.    OK, that's mean.  (but not really....) I need a Disney intervention to get the meaness out of me! (Just too bad it's coming AFTER the dinner) Mwwahhh ha ha


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> we had some low 90s on Monday... otherwise a very nice mid 80s. They said it will get humid this weekend which is the bad part.... no rain in forecast at the moment (which we really need)



Oh the weather was awesome when I was there this past week. I even had to wear my jacket in the evenings.  

Darcy we're down to 6 more days.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Oh the weather was awesome when I was there this past week. I even had to wear my jacket in the evenings.
> 
> Darcy we're down to 6 more days.



I can hardly wait. . .sooooo excited. . .


----------



## CinRell

YOu all are going to have SO much fun!!!  Take lots of pics!

I'm getting ready for SLC and getting actually pretty excited about it.. it's work but it's BEAUTIFUL there. Can't wait to breath the mountain air and maybe take a ride out to park city.. mmmm 

I want to live out there one day *sigh* it's so damn clean.


Also.. found the ideal diet (yay me)... drink lots and lots and lots of water and SCREW eating!

I find it gives you lots of energy too *woot!*

And if you go out for a vodka and diet? you're a cheap date!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!  I have been very busy but doing really well!!! I cannot wait to soak up some Florida sunshine with a few of the coolest people I have met on the DIS!!! Most of you have a week or less, but I just hit single digits today and I am super happy about that!!          


Hope everyone has a great day!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!!!  I have been very busy but doing really well!!! I cannot wait to soak up some Florida sunshine with a few of the coolest people I have met on the DIS!!! Most of you have a week or less, but I just hit single digits today and I am super happy about that!!
> 
> 
> Hope everyone has a great day!!



5 more sleeps. . .5 more sleeps. . .WOO HOO. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

All I can say is that this board has been VERY sloooooowwwwww lately. . .what's up peeps?  I need more entertainment. . .lol.


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> All I can say is that this board has been VERY sloooooowwwwww lately. . .what's up peeps?  I need more entertainment. . .lol.



Everyone is packing for next week...


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> 5 more sleeps. . .5 more sleeps. . .WOO HOO. . .



Yep we have 5 more days.      
Can't wait until I meet everyone.



nurse.darcy said:


> All I can say is that this board has been VERY sloooooowwwwww lately. . .what's up peeps?  I need more entertainment. . .lol.



I'm late posting because of the stress test, but I'm here now.  Can you imagine how slow it will be when most of us will be at Disney in a few days. 

Oh I checked out the Sea Raycers, it's a small speed boat and I believe it can sit 2 people.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Yep we have 5 more days.
> Can't wait until I meet everyone.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm late posting because of the stress test, but I'm here now.  Can you imagine how slow it will be when most of us will be at Disney in a few days.
> 
> Oh I checked out the Sea Raycers, it's a small speed boat and I believe it can sit 2 people.



yep, that is exactly what it is. . .I have actually been on a sea raycer before. . .a few times, just not at Disney. . .they are fun but not really "raycers". . .lol.  I can't wait. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Everyone is packing for next week...



And your point?  Heck. . .I am planning on being in chat till the taxi picks me up for the airport. . .lol.  after all, I am sure there is someone that I might be able to shout out to that I am leaving in a few minutes to. . .lol

Okay, just excited here. . .


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> And your point?  Heck. . .I am planning on being in chat till the taxi picks me up for the airport. . .lol.  after all, I am sure there is someone that I might be able to shout out to that I am leaving in a few minutes to. . .lol
> 
> Okay, just excited here. . .



Trust me...we are all excited..its going to be a blast...


----------



## ttester9612

Yep I'm excited to...  

I really never unpacked except for the dirty clothes which I'm need to wash.  Then I'll repack them.  I'm ready to stay at POP and party...


----------



## Sha

sent emails to everyone, except I dont have yours Tracy (Jaded) so sent a PM to you.

Make sure you check at the desk for a brown mailing envelope when you arrive


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> sent emails to everyone, except I dont have yours Tracy (Jaded) so sent a PM to you.
> 
> Make sure you check at the desk for a brown mailing envelope when you arrive



You're GREAT and you're spoiling us with all these goodies.


----------



## CinRell

I'm here!!  I"m not packing for anything (yet) but in a     mood today


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> I'm here!!  I"m not packing for anything (yet) but in a     mood today



shake, shake, shake....shake shake shake...shake your booty...lol


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> shake, shake, shake....shake shake shake...shake your booty...lol



I plan to LOL!


----------



## GADzilla

Is it too early for me to pack?    178 days and counting!


----------



## CinRell

GADzilla said:


> Is it too early for me to pack?    178 days and counting!



 hey you!


----------



## libertybell7

I'm packing at the last possible moment...Alway's do


----------



## GADzilla

CinRell said:


> hey you!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> sent emails to everyone, except I dont have yours Tracy (Jaded) so sent a PM to you.
> 
> Make sure you check at the desk for a brown mailing envelope when you arrive



Thanks Sha - that is so kind of you!

   less than one week and I get to meet everyone


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I'm packing at the last possible moment...Alway's do



Such the procrastinator. . .lol. . .well, I am not packed either, but have made sure I have everything I need. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Such the procrastinator. . .lol. . .well, I am not packed either, but have made sure I have everything I need. . .




I'm still shopping.....


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> I'm still shopping.....



Jill you don't need to shop anymore...We are going to be together very soon...
And I don't care who gags...
Holy crap...6 day's


----------



## CoasterAddict

disneyfanx3 said:


> less than one week and I get to meet everyone



Well, not *everyone.* A few of us will be having our Glowtinis in Boston and thinking of y'all.


----------



## acm563

Hi everyone   Busy week here! I am looking forward to next Friday! 




libertybell7 said:


> Jill you don't need to shop anymore...We are going to be together very soon...
> And I don't care who gags...
> Holy crap...6 day's


...and Shawn I dont think it is gaggy at all, in fact I think it is quite chivalrous and sweet and obvious to all that you only have eyes for Jill and are so excited about meeting her! That says a lot about you!!!! and I wish you both much happiness


----------



## DisneydaveCT

WOW, the singles thread has truly grown.  I go away for a few months and the thread is up to Part 3.  Does anyone have any idea how many posts there have been since the very first thread was started by MDHKITTEN a few years ago.

Hello to everyone I used to chat with, and hello to all that I have not met before.

I hope everyone who will be meeting later this month has a great time.


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Four more sleeps!!!       Ok technically three...because I should already be sleeping now. And tonight was my last night of work for 10 days!!!!!  Wooohoo  Donald Duck and JellyRolls here I come!!!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Jill you don't need to shop anymore...We are going to be together very soon...
> And I don't care who gags...
> Holy crap...6 day's




Awwww how cute.  You must be so excited!!! 



DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW, the singles thread has truly grown.  I go away for a few months and the thread is up to Part 3.  Does anyone have any idea how many posts there have been since the very first thread was started by MDHKITTEN a few years ago.
> 
> Hello to everyone I used to chat with, and hello to all that I have not met before.
> 
> I hope everyone who will be meeting later this month has a great time.



Hiya and welcome back!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning everyone, I don't usually double post like this, but I am just so excited to be seeing this next week:







And also, one more thing... I know that a certain someone that posts on this thread got her jollies by saying untrue things about me to people. I guess her own insecurities just got too much to handle, so she had to turn on me.  I just want to say that if anyone has talked (or typed) about me to you, either a) don't believe whatever it was, or b) ask me, as some have already and find out the truth.   This is not meant to start drama in any way, I just felt the need to clear the air. I was actually really surprised to find out the stories I heard. I am on this board to have fun and make friends, if you are threatened by that, or by me, that is your problem.

That said, 8 more sleeps before I will be soaking up sunshine with some great friends in The World.  Margarita's here I come.


----------



## CinRell

DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW, the singles thread has truly grown.  I go away for a few months and the thread is up to Part 3.  Does anyone have any idea how many posts there have been since the very first thread was started by MDHKITTEN a few years ago.
> 
> Hello to everyone I used to chat with, and hello to all that I have not met before.
> 
> I hope everyone who will be meeting later this month has a great time.



   Hey stranger! I just left a hello for you in the other thread too!  Nice to see you here!

There have been approximately a billion trillion posts since Michelle started the thread, I believe!


GOODMORNING EVERYONE!

I know why I'm feeling good lately.. did my week 2 weigh in.. lbs lost in the past 2 weeks: 11

WOOT!


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone 
Randy thanks for the wake up call 

Tracy...loving the POP pic woohoo...sorry to hear you have been on the receiving end of drama!!!    

Cindy...woohoo on 11 pounds that is GREAT!!!!


Carrie....ahem, u were suppossed to keep our Randy plot QUIET!!!!!! lol

Tom....where are you?? Missing your comments

Teresa glad to know all is well for you. Darcy, Charlene...and everyone else I am missing...YAY it will be Friday again soon, I can hardly wait 

Jill and Shawn....I am thinking happy thoughts and wishing you much much love and a Happily Ever After...make your fairytale blend into reality...(((HUGS)))

Sha...Thank you for all the planning and thought that you have put into making everyones visit exciting. 

ARE WE THERE YET?????????????????????????


----------



## CinRell

Hey Angie!  Thanks. I'm proud. I was in such a slump but... am finally doing something about it.. and it feels good that it's WORKING!

As far as drama.. seems to be a lot of that going on . I've also received a bunch of the he said/she said lately. And from private conversations with some friends on here.. we're not alone!  I've simply been not posting so much to avoid it. 

Went through this a while back.. don't wanna go through it again.  

am getting excited for summer... and the falls(!!).. and getting back in my cute clothes *hope hope hope*... and am going to a derm. today to have some fun stuff done. WOOHOO!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Good morning everyone
> 
> Carrie....ahem, u were suppossed to keep our Randy plot QUIET!!!!!! lol



I know. But he seems to think he is going to get me sent to the corner at 50's PT. Now I would like to take bets.. who here thinks I can get Randy in trouble first?  come on now... Randy is a big baby.. I got this


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone, I don't usually double post like this, but I am just so excited to be seeing this next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, one more thing... I know that a certain someone that posts on this thread got her jollies by saying untrue things about me to people. I guess her own insecurities just got too much to handle, so she had to turn on me.  I just want to say that if anyone has talked (or typed) about me to you, either a) don't believe whatever it was, or b) ask me, as some have already and find out the truth.   This is not meant to start drama in any way, I just felt the need to clear the air. I was actually really surprised to find out the stories I heard. I am on this board to have fun and make friends, if you are threatened by that, or by me, that is your problem.
> 
> That said, 8 more sleeps before I will be soaking up sunshine with some great friends in The World.  Margarita's here I come.



Can't wait till you get there. . .we are going to have a blast. . .

Its almost time. . .good morning everyone and great to see ya all. . .(sorry Angy, can't type yall. . .lol)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Can't wait till you get there. . .we are going to have a blast. . .
> 
> Its almost time. . .good morning everyone and great to see ya all. . .(sorry Angy, can't type yall. . .lol)




Oh Darcy... it is going to be an extremely good time!!! LOLOLOL


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Can't wait till you get there. . .we are going to have a blast. . .
> 
> Its almost time. . .good morning everyone and great to see ya all. . .(sorry Angy, can't type yall. . .lol)



  Ya all, you guys, youse guys, you...youz all....It all works My heritage traces back to the Pinta and I have lived in both the north and the south so aside from the youse guys I have said them all.....

I can hardly wait for next Friday!!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh Darcy... it is going to be an extremely good time!!! LOLOLOL



Yep, I am all excited. . .


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> I know. But he seems to think he is going to get me sent to the corner at 50's PT. Now I would like to take bets.. who here thinks I can get Randy in trouble first?  come on now... Randy is a big baby.. I got this




I am not a baby..I am not a baby..I AM NOT A BABY!!!...and if you say that again I am going to hold my breath until I turn blue...


----------



## tawasdave

Wonder what happened to my defense team?..


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Wonder what happened to my defense team?..



Did you have one?


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Wonder what happened to my defense team?..



    
Awww...du u need protecting babe????  (I told you shhhh Plan B)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

tawasdave said:


> I am not a baby..I am not a baby..I AM NOT A BABY!!!...and if you say that again I am going to hold my breath until I turn blue...



Keept that up and I'm gonna tell!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> I am not a baby..I am not a baby..I AM NOT A BABY!!!...and if you say that again I am going to hold my breath until I turn blue...



Baby


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Baby


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Baby



Oh wait..I missunderstood...yes honey, what do you want?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


>



You know CPR.. use it on yourself


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> You know CPR.. use it on yourself



ewwwwwwwwww, hey Ang...want help out with a little mouth to mouth here?


----------



## tawasdave

DisneydaveCT said:


> WOW, the singles thread has truly grown.  I go away for a few months and the thread is up to Part 3.  Does anyone have any idea how many posts there have been since the very first thread was started by MDHKITTEN a few years ago.
> 
> Hello to everyone I used to chat with, and hello to all that I have not met before.
> 
> I hope everyone who will be meeting later this month has a great time.



Hey DD welcome back...long time no see....thank goodness another guy to keep the women on the straight and narrow...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Wonder what happened to my defense team?..



You're on your own....


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> ewwwwwwwwww, hey Ang...want help out with a little mouth to mouth here?




Mmmm. chigga wigga bow wow...I love your mouth to mouth so I guess I can give ya some in return if you really need the help But ahem..I thought you were a big boy and could take care of yourself


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Mmmm. chigga wigga bow wow...I love your mouth to mouth so I guess I can give ya some in return if you really need the help But ahem..I thought you were a big boy and could take care of yourself




Oh I can......but its lots more fun this way....


----------



## katydidbug1

Just wanted to say  

Haven't been around much recently, but counting down the days till next week.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Oh I can......but its lots more fun this way....



   
Well, I guess since you gave me your heart including the awesome diamond one on my finger the least I could do would be to help you out with a little mouth to mouth


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon Everyone!!

Only        for me


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Afternoon Everyone!!

Only        for me  


Glad to see the boards are busy today - I really needed some   after the day I am having went to court today for a contempt on the ex and it didn't go so well  so that was not a good start to my day anyway sorry for the vent just wanted to get it out.

I can't wait to meet everyone!!


----------



## Sha

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> Only        for me
> 
> 
> Glad to see the boards are busy today - I really needed some   after the day I am having went to court today for a contempt on the ex and it didn't go so well  so that was not a good start to my day anyway sorry for the vent just wanted to get it out.
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!!



Sorry to hear what the cause of your bad day is... hugs!


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> Only        for me
> 
> 
> Glad to see the boards are busy today - I really needed some   after the day I am having went to court today for a contempt on the ex and it didn't go so well  so that was not a good start to my day anyway sorry for the vent just wanted to get it out.
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!!


Sorry about the court deal....and I am looking forward to meeting you!!!!


----------



## Sha

Have to run some errands... anyone need anything reasonable for the trip???


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> Have to run some errands... anyone need anything reasonable for the trip???



Booze


----------



## disneyfanx3

Sha said:


> Sorry to hear what the cause of your bad day is... hugs!





acm563 said:


> Sorry about the court deal....and I am looking forward to meeting you!!!!



Thank you!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Big Hugzz to you Char!! Stay strong and things will get better I promise!!!


Sha, you are so funny, asking people if they need anything like you are talking to your coworkers instead of people 1000 miles away.  LOL You are great!


----------



## CinRell

katydidbug1 said:


> Just wanted to say
> 
> Haven't been around much recently, but counting down the days till next week.



Hey stranger! Have a wonderful and safe trip next week!


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Sha, you are so funny, asking people if they need anything like you are talking to your coworkers instead of people 1000 miles away.  LOL You are great!



lol...I know I started to say "yes, pick me up a 12 pack of Dt Dr Pepper so I dont have to weigh my suitcase down with it"....lol


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> Have to run some errands... anyone need anything reasonable for the trip???



Well lets see...I have plenty of film..and extra batteries for camera...so that takes care of Carrie and Ang...

Yup, guess just some rum and coke, beer, maragritas, Sangria, vodka...ok..thats enough for me..what do the rest of ya want?


----------



## CinRell

My face got zapped repetitively today with a hot light!  it hurt and I LOVE it


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all!!  7 days!!         (them nanners are getting too much air time)

Char, sorry to hear about the crappy court stuff.  Disney will hopefully take the edge off...just keep dreaming of trying the slushies and margaritas!!

Jill and Shawn...can't wait to meet you guys...if you can manage to come up for air and get out of your room by the time I get there!!! Are we still doing dinner on Sat night with Darcy, Char, Tracy?  Am I adding Robin??  Someone talk to me!!

Tracy...I didn't hear nothing in these parts!  WTH is going on?  No one talks trash bout my sista!!  

All my other disbuddies  

I'm looking forward to the  and party on Friday night.  Just gotta do  and pack if I can manage to get off the  A few more things to pick up shopping, gotta get some Cdn stuff together See you guys in a week!!


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Well lets see...I have plenty of film..and extra batteries for camera...so that takes care of Carrie and Ang...



     ..and just how many discussions have you and I had about cameras and picture taking???????????????????? as it applies to ME???? No pics allowed unless th4ey are on MY camera so that I can hit delete if I do not like them!!!!!  So..I am with Carrie on that one!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> ..and just how many discussions have you and I had about cameras and picture taking???????????????????? as it applies to ME???? No pics allowed unless th4ey are on MY camera so that I can hit delete if I do not like them!!!!!  So..I am with Carrie on that one!!!



Word Sista!  You tell him

NO PHOTOS hehehehe


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hey Randy, just liquor them up a little bit, then they won't notice all the picture taking...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Word Sista!  You tell him
> 
> NO PHOTOS hehehehe


   
We will take the camera and hide it if we see it pointed in either of our directions!!!! And any pics that are taken of either one of us has to be approved by us!!!! or we hit delete!!!!!


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> We will take the camera and hide it if we see it pointed in either of our directions!!!! And any pics that are taken of either one of us has to be approved by us!!!! or we hit delete!!!!!



Yup Yup

I think us girls need to stick together at this meal. Seriously... we could get the boys in so much trouble.


----------



## Carrieannew

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey Randy, just liquor them up a little bit, then they won't notice all the picture taking...



Hi Jaded....

NO PHOTOS 

hehehe


----------



## tawasdave

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Hey Randy, just liquor them up a little bit, then they won't notice all the picture taking...



Yea..they talk big..but a drink or two and they both would not know if an elephant ran through the bar.....


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Yea..they talk big..but a drink or two and they both would not know if an elephant ran through the bar.....



Oh... you do not understand my limits.. 

A drink or 2?? oh no no.. 

I have been working hard to get ready for vacation.... drinking an extra drink a day.. working up that tolerance.. hehehe


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> Hey stranger! Have a wonderful and safe trip next week!



Thanks....can't wait....get to spend the weekend with my Honey and see my DisPeeps...its gonna be tons of fun


----------



## disneyfanx3

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone, I don't usually double post like this, but I am just so excited to be seeing this next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, one more thing... I know that a certain someone that posts on this thread got her jollies by saying untrue things about me to people. That said, 8 more sleeps before I will be soaking up sunshine with some great friends in The World.  Margarita's here I come.



LOve the picture - I have not heard anything but I am sorry someone is doing this to you.



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Big Hugzz to you Char!! Stay strong and things will get better I promise!!!



Thanks Tracy  



connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all!!  7 days!!         (them nanners are getting too much air time)
> 
> Char, sorry to hear about the crappy court stuff.  Disney will hopefully take the edge off...just keep dreaming of trying the slushies and margaritas!!


Thanks Tracey   That is exactly what is getting me through this the thought of those drinks along with getting to meet everyone!


Yes you are supposed to add Robin to the Adr




Carrieannew said:


> Oh... you do not understand my limits..
> 
> A drink or 2?? oh no no..
> 
> I have been working hard to get ready for vacation.... drinking an extra drink a day.. working up that tolerance.. hehehe



Oh no I am going to be in trouble -  i don't usually drink and have not been working up a tolerence   I went on a gambleing cruise last Friday night and had trouble walking around the ship and I didn't even have a drink


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> My face got zapped repetitively today with a hot light!  it hurt and I LOVE it


I am not quite sure what I think of this comment....   

and sorry for the slow postings my internet is crap today, worse than the dreaded old dialup


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Yea..they talk big..but a drink or two and they both would not know if an elephant ran through the bar.....



yea right...you WISH you could get me drunk.......


----------



## Sha

You know.. if I was to get all that stuff Randy, it would stay with me at my resort. And I am not at Pop.


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> I am not quite sure what I think of this comment....
> 
> and sorry for the slow postings my internet is crap today, worse than the dreaded old dialup



What can I say.. I'm a sucka for pain!

(and having clearer younger skin)


----------



## tawasdave

Sha said:


> You know.. if I was to get all that stuff Randy, it would stay with me at my resort. And I am not at Pop.




Party in Sha's room everybody!!!!            

And..if memory serves..its within stumbling distance from JR...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Party in Sha's room everybody!!!!
> 
> And..if memory serves..its within stumbling distance from JR...



I will make sure I put my signs on someone else's room then


----------



## Mrsduck101

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone!!
> 
> Only        for me
> 
> 
> Glad to see the boards are busy today - I really needed some   after the day I am having went to court today for a contempt on the ex and it didn't go so well  so that was not a good start to my day anyway sorry for the vent just wanted to get it out.
> 
> I can't wait to meet everyone!!



  for Char!

gotta love it when they get away with violating court orders


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning everyone, I don't usually double post like this, but I am just so excited to be seeing this next week:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And also, one more thing... I know that a certain someone that posts on this thread got her jollies by saying untrue things about me to people.
> 
> That said, 8 more sleeps before I will be soaking up sunshine with some great friends in The World.  Margarita's here I come.



Love the picture Jade...it's getting me in the mood. 

I haven't heard anything, just continue being the lovely person you are and ignore any unkind remarks.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> Love the picture Jade...it's getting me in the mood.




Hey everybody...TT is in the mood....


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> Hey everybody...TT is in the mood....



You got that right  ..


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

ttester9612 said:


> You got that right  ..




hehe I'm in the mood too!  


I wanna see this:





and this:


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> hehe I'm in the mood too!
> 
> 
> I wanna see this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and this:



I am loving the pictures Tracy, thanks for posting them and ....

YAY!!! I think I must have scared my verizon pc card or else they finally figured out what the issue is as it looks like I am back up and running...I was getting desperate and downloading dialup into the desktoplol

I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend


----------



## disneyfanx3

Mrsduck101 said:


> for Char!
> 
> gotta love it when they get away with violating court orders



Thanks Jill - you got it exactly right I don't understand it either


----------



## disneyfanx3

Tracy

Love the pictures they really get me ready for the big


----------



## acm563

Good morning everyone....   

and a special Good Morning to a wonderful guy in MI    


I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend!  It seems like we have waited so long for this week to get here and now we are down to the last few days.... for me I can hardly wait for Friday morning to get here....and can you believe that I have actually started packing   Me, the Queen of Procrastination almost has my bag totally packed.


----------



## Sha

Morning everyone! have to throw some things in my bag and will be heading to WDW today. Will tell Mickey (and Tigger) that y'all said hi and will be there REAL soon!!! Humidity has it feeling around 100 later today, but they said it will cool down for next week


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all!!!..and a very special Hello to a certain sweetie in VA..     

Finally..we can all say less than a week..can ya believe its finally here?  I am sooooooooooooo ready!!!

Sha, if you can tell the powers that be...80 is just about right...not to hot...just right...

TT you ready?  TOT, EE, RRC, BTM, SM..are all calling your name...can you hear them?  Look, I am hugely afraid of heights..(yea I know a fireman afraid of heights?)..but my kids dragged me on all of them kicking and screaming...and now...I love them (just don't tell my kids)...lol...

Hope youz all are ready to party like its 1999...

See ya all soon...


----------



## DisneydaveCT

tawasdave said:


> Hey DD welcome back...long time no see....thank goodness another guy to keep the women on the straight and narrow...LOLOLOLOLOLOLOL



Thanks for the .  It is good to be back.  

I don't know if I can help you with the women...I think some of them would like to keep me on the straight and narrow.   But they don't have to worry about me, my  has that job...and she does it well  .

I hope everyone has a great weekend.

My weekend will me spent working on my house.  During my absence from the thread I bought a new house which needs a fair amount of yard work to restore it to its former glory.


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good moring everyone!!

     days   

until we get to meet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





On a better note - I had a great finish to my bad day yesterday - Last night was Rachels end of the year gymnastics show and competition she won 1st place in 3 of her 4 events and 2nd in the 4th and she also won 1st in all around for her age group - here is a picture of her with her medals  






I am off to take the kids to a party and then to dinner with my friend who introduced me to the dis boards   needless to say Disney is  a big topic of  our conversations   talk to you all later - have a great day everyone


----------



## ttester9612

Good Day everyone.

Yep some of us are down to just a few days    before we're wondering around WDW.

As for TOT, EE, SM and all the others   not sure if I'll ever be ready..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Check out my siggie, check out my siggie. . .

Good morning everyone. . .trying to get everything done for a great trip. . .

Can't wait to meet some of you wonderful folks. . .


----------



## GADzilla

Wow you guys wake up too early!!!    

Wait a minute... what am I doing up already?????


----------



## Dizmom0923

Awww......I wish I could have a 4 day countdown in my signature.


----------



## Dizmom0923

GADzilla said:


> Wow you guys wake up too early!!!
> 
> Wait a minute... what am I doing up already?????



Where in New Orleans are you?  I am in Metairie.  My son loves your avatar, he is a big Voo Doo fan.


----------



## GADzilla

Dizmom0923 said:


> Where in New Orleans are you?  I am in Metairie.  My son loves your avatar, he is a big Voo Doo fan.




Originally in Chalmette till Katrina ate my house.     Now I am in Kenner. 
And I am a VooDoo season ticket holder since Day 1.    Been hooked on the AFL since I went to an Orlando Predators game on a Disney trip way back when they wore the ugly Zubaz uniforms.   (_scary zebra striped 80's craziness_)


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Sha said:


> Morning everyone! have to throw some things in my bag and will be heading to WDW today. Will tell Mickey (and Tigger) that y'all said hi and will be there REAL soon!!! Humidity has it feeling around 100 later today, but they said it will cool down for next week



OMG I can't wait for the heat!  I want to wear tank tops and skorts!!! LOL but 100 is a little warm for me, so please turn down the thermostat when you get there Sha, 85 is about  the right amount of sweat! LOL



tawasdave said:


> Good Morning all!!!..and a very special Hello to a certain sweetie in VA..
> 
> Finally..we can all say less than a week..can ya believe its finally here?  I am sooooooooooooo ready!!!
> 
> Sha, if you can tell the powers that be...80 is just about right...not to hot...just right...
> 
> TT you ready?  TOT, EE, RRC, BTM, SM..are all calling your name...can you hear them?  Look, I am hugely afraid of heights..(yea I know a fireman afraid of heights?)..but my kids dragged me on all of them kicking and screaming...and now...I love them (just don't tell my kids)...lol...
> 
> Hope youz all are ready to party like its 1999...
> 
> See ya all soon...



You just said youz all.  LOVE IT!



disneyfanx3 said:


> Good moring everyone!!
> 
> days
> 
> until we get to meet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> On a better note - I had a great finish to my bad day yesterday - Last night was Rachels end of the year gymnastics show and competition she won 1st place in 3 of her 4 events and 2nd in the 4th and she also won 1st in all around for her age group - here is a picture of her with her medals
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am off to take the kids to a party and then to dinner with my friend who introduced me to the dis boards   needless to say Disney is  a big topic of  our conversations   talk to you all later - have a great day everyone




Yay for your little girl! You must be so proud!!! I am going to get together with a friend to talk Disney rreally soon to.  Favorite conversations ever!



ttester9612 said:


> Good Day everyone.
> 
> Yep some of us are down to just a few days    before we're wondering around WDW.
> 
> As for TOT, EE, SM and all the others   not sure if I'll ever be ready..



you can do it! you can do it!! here is some cheerleaders for ya!   



nurse.darcy said:


> Check out my siggie, check out my siggie. . .
> 
> Good morning everyone. . .trying to get everything done for a great trip. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet some of you wonderful folks. . .



Can't wait to meet you too!!  Oh excitement excitement!!!



GADzilla said:


> Originally in Chalmette till Katrina ate my house.     Now I am in Kenner.
> And I am a VooDoo season ticket holder since Day 1.    Been hooked on the AFL since I went to an Orlando Predators game on a Disney trip way back when they wore the ugly Zubaz uniforms.   (_scary zebra striped 80's craziness_)



I remember Zubaz!!!! Oh the nightmare pants of the 80's.


----------



## PirateMel

Are we there yet, are we there yet.  

OMG, I am too excited, I can't sleep, so at least I can finish packing.

So looking forward the the warm weather, supposed to be only in the 50's here all next week, brrrrrr!


----------



## libertybell7

Five more days till


----------



## GADzilla

PirateMel said:


> ....supposed to be only in the 50's here all next week, brrrrrr!




Want to buy 50's!    I'll trade you my 92 for some!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Check out my siggie, check out my siggie. . .
> 
> Good morning everyone. . .trying to get everything done for a great trip. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet *some* of you wonderful folks. . .



Some???? LOL too funny!



tawasdave said:


> Sha, if you can tell the powers that be...80 is just about right...not to hot...just right...



I am trying.... had to come back to the room as it was just TOO hot... think I melted! Mom is napping so thought I would pop online.



Dizmom0923 said:


> Awww......I wish I could have a 4 day countdown in my signature.



You can have a ticker!!! Just may not be what you are wanting it to be for


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Happy Saturday everyone!

I can't wait until margarita time!!!   

I've missed a few days but am catching up here.  What ever happened to those updates, Darcy?? lol  I miss them.

Tracy--can't wait to go with ya!  You rock girl!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Happy Saturday everyone!
> 
> I can't wait until margarita time!!!
> 
> I've missed a few days but am catching up here.  What ever happened to those updates, Darcy?? lol  I miss them.
> 
> Tracy--can't wait to go with ya!  You rock girl!





Updates?. . .lol. . .I need action to have updates and all the action is next week. . .lol


----------



## Dizmom0923

I was in Slidell till Katrina ate my house also.  Lived in Chalmette before that.  Went to Kenner with soon to be X who is still there now am in old Metairie.  I never did get to go to a game, heard they were alot of fun.  My son just got to go to a Hornets game.  He was so excited, he actually had seats on the court.  Are you planning a trip anytime soon to the world??


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Updates?. . .lol. . .I need action to have updates and all the action is next week. . .lol



 Yes it is, Darcy lol! 

I'll turn over my notes to you for updates, and Tracy takes some really good action shots when she is drinking (trust me)


----------



## GADzilla

Dizmom0923 said:


> Are you planning a trip anytime soon to the world??




Just went in the beginning of March.   Still have withdrawls.   
BUT... Going back in November!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

Ok, productive day on the homefront...I actually dug out my suitcases from the basement, and tried on all my summer clothes (see, it's not shorts/tanktop weather here yet...) and everything fit!!!  In fact, some of it was too BIG!!    So I've started piling stuff in the suitcases and I'll start packing later this week.  Only      days to go!!!!

Char...look at your little girl go!!  Too precious (well, all your kiddies are!!)

Tracy...my sista!!  Margaritas baby!!  Pictures allowed only if you use the skinny lense...don't forget to remind her of that Robin!!

Jill and Shawn, Angy and Randy  .  And guess who's on my flight down!?!?!?!  tmli and slapwhitey who met on this board/chat and got married at Disney last summer!!  You guys remind me there's still hope one day down the road 

Darcy...our numbers for dinner on Sat might be dwindling...don't you and Char go cancelling on me now!!

And all the other peeps.  Can't wait for Friday


----------



## libertybell7

We never ever promised to be there for dinner...We will catch you for drinks though... Jill and I plan to spend alot of time together


----------



## libertybell7

Exploring the park's...Family board


----------



## GADzilla

Is that what you kids call it these days????


----------



## acm563

libertybell7 said:


> We never ever promised to be there for dinner...We will catch you for drinks though... Jill and I plan to spend alot of time together





libertybell7 said:


> Exploring the park's...Family board



 I agree with you 100%! You and Jill have waited too long for this to be spending all of your time with "company" Enjoy your time "alone" exploring "the parks"  I am sure everyone will understand ....I know that I definitly do !!!!!


----------



## cdn ears

OK, with everyone  going to the world this week, what am I going to have to read??  

I hope you guys are going to share with those of us that can't be part of the party  and not get the "what happens in the world, stays in the world" treatment??


----------



## CinRell

libertybell7 said:


>



Is that emoticon speak for "Roll in ze hay... roll in ze hay" ?


----------



## libertybell7

Thank you...


----------



## GADzilla

cdn ears said:


> OK, with everyone  going to the world this week, what am I going to have to read??




Whew.   Thought I was the only one worried about this.   

You guys better bring laptops and cameras!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

libertybell7 said:


> Exploring the park's...Family board




I've said it before, I really hope I don't get the room next to you two!!!  


I don't want to listen to that all the time!!!


LOL     

I can tell it is getting closer!  When I was napping for work, I just had a dream about the World!! LOL 

Here is a daily POP pic to get people excited!!


----------



## Sha

libertybell7 said:


> Exploring the park's...Family board



 I heard that myself recently... 



cdn ears said:


> OK, with everyone  going to the world this week, what am I going to have to read??
> 
> I hope you guys are going to share with those of us that can't be part of the party  and not get the "what happens in the world, stays in the world" treatment??



Well, signs were made that say "what happens at disney, stays at disney" but I know stories will be told to some extent 



GADzilla said:


> Whew.   Thought I was the only one worried about this.
> 
> You guys better bring laptops and cameras!



I travel with my laptop and camera  

In for the night, mom is beat and buzzing!!! LMAO We stopped and said hi to Time and Patty, ended having a drink. She didnt listen (more HOH) that there was alcohol in the drink and drank it quick... was funny! She said it was nice to put faces with people I am "hanging out with" so she doesnt worry!!! This as she sees the mini tower already going!

I also met up and said hey to ChevyNat and WDWFRV... awesome! too bad they are not down next week with us! 

I cant wait for next week!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sha

Oh, in case I don't get online in the morning (yeah, right!)

Happy Mother's Day!!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

connorsmom911 said:


> Ok, productive day on the homefront...I actually dug out my suitcases from the basement, and tried on all my summer clothes (see, it's not shorts/tanktop weather here yet...) and everything fit!!!  In fact, some of it was too BIG!!    So I've started piling stuff in the suitcases and I'll start packing later this week.  Only      days to go!!!!
> 
> Char...look at your little girl go!!  Too precious (well, all your kiddies are!!)
> 
> Tracy...my sista!!  Margaritas baby!!  Pictures allowed only if you use the skinny lense...don't forget to remind her of that Robin!!
> 
> Jill and Shawn, Angy and Randy  .  And guess who's on my flight down!?!?!?!  tmli and slapwhitey who met on this board/chat and got married at Disney last summer!!  You guys remind me there's still hope one day down the road
> 
> Darcy...our numbers for dinner on Sat might be dwindling...don't you and Char go cancelling on me now!!
> 
> And all the other peeps.  Can't wait for Friday



Okay, so the only reason that Jill and Shawn are not going is they don't sell cheeseburgers.  Shawn wants cheeseburgers. . .

We will be there. . .trust me . .I want teppan edo. . .I want someone to chop my sushie in front of me. . .

I don't care who shows up. . .even if it is just you and me. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Exploring the park's...Family board



As long as you still let Jill pass out on the lawn with me. . .then whatever. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> OK, with everyone  going to the world this week, what am I going to have to read??
> 
> I hope you guys are going to share with those of us that can't be part of the party  and not get the "what happens in the world, stays in the world" treatment??



Will have laptop and camera. . .trust me, I will be posting. . .lol.  Though it may be late at night or early in the a.m.


----------



## GADzilla

Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## nurse.darcy

GADzilla said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!



Well, at least I know one person will be here to read my stuff. . .


----------



## Dizmom0923

I will be here also....just wish I could be in some of those picture.  There is always next time...


----------



## Timeless

nurse.darcy said:


> As long as you still let Jill pass out on the lawn with me. . .then whatever. . .



Just remember if you pass out you may end up waking up looking like this.........


----------



## ttester9612

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY  

Two more days and I will be back in WDW.    



cdn ears said:


> OK, with everyone  going to the world this week, what am I going to have to read??
> 
> I hope you guys are going to share with those of us that can't be part of the party  and not get the "what happens in the world, stays in the world" treatment??






GADzilla said:


> Whew.   Thought I was the only one worried about this.
> 
> You guys better bring laptops and cameras!



I travel a lot for work and have to carry my laptop, so I do not bring it with me on vacations. I will have my camera, but I will not publish ppls pics without their permission. 



Timeless said:


> Just remember if you pass out you may end up waking up looking like this.........



  LOVE THE PIC...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Mothers day to all the wonderful Moms on this board!!   

I am single digit dancing so much and I can't wait... less than a week, less than a week, and I will get to see       and  Not to mention some really wonderful people that I feel like I have made a real connection with here on the boards.  I can't wait to meet Patty and Time in France, and drink the yummy slushies, and Tracey and Darcy and Jill in Mexico, to drink the yummy Margaritas.  I can't wait to give all of the sweeties like Angy, Teresa, Sha, and Char each a big hug.  I am blessed to be among friends at the Happiest Place on Earth, and can't wait to check out the Boardwalk, and Pleasure Island for the first time. 

OK, I just worked all night, and I may be very overtired, so I am going to bed.  Much love, and I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy Mothers day to all the wonderful Moms on this board!!
> 
> I am single digit dancing so much and I can't wait... less than a week, less than a week, and I will get to see       and  Not to mention some really wonderful people that I feel like I have made a real connection with here on the boards.  I can't wait to meet Patty and Time in France, and drink the yummy slushies, and Tracey and Darcy and Jill in Mexico, to drink the yummy Margaritas.  I can't wait to give all of the sweeties like Angy, Teresa, Sha, and Char each a big hug.  I am blessed to be among friends at the Happiest Place on Earth, and can't wait to check out the Boardwalk, and Pleasure Island for the first time.
> 
> OK, I just worked all night, and I may be very overtired, so I am going to bed.  Much love, and I hope everyone has a wonderful day!!!



wow. . .working my hours. . .lol.  I can't wait to meet you either.  We will meet you at POP when you check in on Saturday. . .though I can't guarantee our condition. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> wow. . .working my hours. . .lol.  I can't wait to meet you either.  We will meet you at POP when you check in on Saturday. . .though I can't guarantee our condition. . .lol.



LOL I suppose y'alls condition will be matched by our condition shortly after we arrive!!! LOL

  

LOL The excitement is almost too much for me to handle!!!!


----------



## acm563

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!!! and I am down to 5 more sleeps  YAY!!!! 


I too am excited and looking forward to meeting everyone , we will definitely have a good time 

I just hope that everyone keeps in mind and understands that while Randy and I have met, we didnt have any alone time because his children were with us....so if you dont see as much of us as you think you should or we ignore your phone calls it is nothing personal  We definitley have "friend" time planned in, and that part is very important to us but we also have "us"time planned so please be willing to allow us to have that.  That doesnt mean that we wont be hanging out with y'all, it just means that there are certain times and things that we are doing alone,and I would hate for anyone to take that personally and get their feelings hurt . 

Cant wait to see Teresa on ToT, and EE...that will be priceless.... 
Carrie is gonna get lots of hugs   Shawn and Jill will just see me beaming at them because I am so happy for them Carrie, T, Charlene and I will be doing our best to see that the guys get placed in the corner at Prime Time  Darcy, Robin and Tracy will be continually drunk so they wont know what did or did not happen this vacation They will be the ones saying what happens at Disney stays at Disney Sha will relieved that all of her planning and hard work has been so appreciated and that we are all having a great time! Lets hope there are no issues at Adventures Club so we can experience that together and Jelly Roll, the more the merrier!

I hope eveyone has a wonderful day  and a special good morning to my Prince Charming


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> LOL I suppose y'alls condition will be matched by our condition shortly after we arrive!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> LOL The excitement is almost too much for me to handle!!!!



LOL. . .let me just make sure that my friend is planning on the same condition as me. . .and yall after you arrive. . .we will be sure to have plenty of intoxicating beverages on hand at pop so yall can catch up. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

HAPPY MOTHERS DAY!!


In just     short days I will be in Disney    and I will get to meet some of you    - I can't wait!!


----------



## cdn ears

GADzilla said:


> Yaaaaaaaaaaaay!





nurse.darcy said:


> Well, at least I know one person will be here to read my stuff. . .





Dizmom0923 said:


> I will be here also....just wish I could be in some of those picture.  There is always next time...




Hmmm nurse.darcy, are you sure that you have already not been into the , I can count at least 3 of us that aren't part of the  this week!!


----------



## PirateMel

Enjoy your day!
(Cause next weekend you get a break )

Happy almost Bday to Time - did France run out of slushies yet?

I am all packed and ready to get on the plane.

Wiilling to trade NE weather anytime, for  weather.


----------



## DisneydaveCT

Happy Mother's Day to all the moms on this thread!


----------



## GADzilla

HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY, DisMoms! 
(and of course, even to the Wicked Stepmoms too!)  ;-)


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Will have laptop and camera. . .trust me, I will be posting. . .lol.  Though it may be late at night or early in the a.m.



Hi all! Happy Mother's Day to all the dismoms  

I can't wait to hear and see all about the WDW meet next weekend! I wish I could join you all, but the show is going really well here and I'm having a ball. 

I'm looking forward to our own modest meet with in East Boston a week from today and enjoying yours vicariously.


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> Hi all! Happy Mother's Day to all the dismoms
> 
> I can't wait to hear and see all about the WDW meet next weekend! I wish I could join you all, but the show is going really well here and I'm having a ball.
> 
> I'm looking forward to our own modest meet with in East Boston a week from today and enjoying yours vicariously.



Howdy stranger, glad your show is going well. . .we will be sure to dd you at least a few times while we are there. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. . .let me just make sure that my friend is planning on the same condition as me. . .and yall after you arrive. . .we will be sure to have plenty of intoxicating beverages on hand at pop so yall can catch up. . .



OMG your friend better be planning to be in the same condition as you plan to be and we plan to be shortly after arriving or else they can plan to be arriving at that condition when we arrive at the same time as we arrive at that condition.


 


ya know what I'm saying wink wink nudge nudge?

LOL


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Hi all! Happy Mother's Day to all the dismoms
> 
> I can't wait to hear and see all about the WDW meet next weekend! I wish I could join you all, but the show is going really well here and I'm having a ball.
> 
> I'm looking forward to our own modest meet with in East Boston a week from today and enjoying yours vicariously.





nurse.darcy said:


> Howdy stranger, glad your show is going well. . .we will be sure to dd you at least a few times while we are there. . .





Yes, the cell phone will be charged and ready


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG your friend better be planning to be in the same condition as you plan to be and we plan to be shortly after arriving or else they can plan to be arriving at that condition when we arrive at the same time as we arrive at that condition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ya know what I'm saying wink wink nudge nudge?
> 
> LOL



I actually understood that. . .lol. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I actually understood that. . .lol. . .




If you understood that no problem, we are hanging out... A LOT and thats all there is to it!! LOL


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> If you understood that no problem, we are hanging out... A LOT and thats all there is to it!! LOL



Cool. . .I am game for that. . .


----------



## CinRell

GADzilla said:


> Whew.   Thought I was the only one worried about this.
> 
> You guys better bring laptops and cameras!



I promise to entertain to the best of my abilities...


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Hi all! Happy Mother's Day to all the dismoms
> 
> I can't wait to hear and see all about the WDW meet next weekend! I wish I could join you all, but the show is going really well here and I'm having a ball.
> 
> I'm looking forward to our own modest meet with in East Boston a week from today and enjoying yours vicariously.



You've been missed!


----------



## PirateMel

cdn ears said:


> Hmmm nurse.darcy, are you sure that you have already not been into the , I can count at least 3 of us that aren't part of the  this week!!



Want Carrie and I to call you when we are on TOT?


----------



## Sha

PirateMel said:


> Enjoy your day!
> (Cause next weekend you get a break )
> 
> Happy almost Bday to Time - did France run out of slushies yet?
> 
> I am all packed and ready to get on the plane.
> 
> Wiilling to trade NE weather anytime, for  weather.



I can report that they were not *out* of slushies last night, but the Orange ones... were not as much slushies as they were runny. Got a call from Time as they were heading back to France while we were in DHS. The Toy Mania AP preview didnt preview much today... kept breaking down and when we were in the queue it did it again and everyone was asked to leave. Was down for hours before we were told that it just reopened.

Oh... packages are at the resort for when you all check in 

and I saw Time coloring with sharpies... said he was practicing


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> As long as you still let Jill pass out on the lawn with me. . .then whatever. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

Timeless said:


> Just remember if you pass out you may end up waking up looking like this.........




Hey that's better than I thought I would look


----------



## cdn ears

PirateMel said:


> Want Carrie and I to call you when we are on TOT?



Why is it that for some reason I can see a DD happening but on the TOT will you be able to talk above Carrie screams and your OMG's, unless of course someone else is making the call for you!!!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

Just stoping by to say Hi to everyone and Happy Mothers Day to all the Mom's on here....have a wonderful day


----------



## Carrieannew

cdn ears said:


> Why is it that for some reason I can see a DD happening but on the TOT will you be able to talk above Carrie screams and your OMG's, unless of course someone else is making the call for you!!!!



Oh so funny you are cdn! I am ready this time.. unlike last time.. I can handle it.. wont be scared or anything


----------



## Sha

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Just stoping by to say Hi to everyone and Happy Mothers Day to all the Mom's on here....have a wonderful day



Be warned!!! we are coming to see ya Saturday night!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I saw Time coloring with sharpies... said he was practicing



Oh no he better NOT be. . .he should have been stripped of those markers by security on the way through the airport. . .I paid good money for that security detail. . .lol


----------



## CinRell

DisneylandGuy22 said:


> Just stoping by to say Hi to everyone and Happy Mothers Day to all the Mom's on here....have a wonderful day



Hey stranger! Hope all is great... and that you had a WONDERFUL day


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, I have issues. . .

My apartment is not cleaning itself, my clothes are not washing themselves and my suitcase is not packing itself. . .I need some serious help. . .lol.

I am very excited to be going, I just can't get it together. . .ack!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have issues. . .
> 
> My apartment is not cleaning itself, my clothes are not washing themselves and my suitcase is not packing itself. . .I need some serious help. . .lol.
> 
> I am very excited to be going, I just can't get it together. . .ack!




OMG I feel your pain... we need some robots to do it all for us!!


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, I have issues. . .
> 
> My apartment is not cleaning itself, my clothes are not washing themselves and my suitcase is not packing itself. . .I need some serious help. . .lol.
> 
> I am very excited to be going, I just can't get it together. . .ack!



I think that is happening here too!


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I feel your pain... we need some robots to do it all for us!!



Nope, I vote for sexy cabana boys


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG I feel your pain... we need some robots to do it all for us!!



At least you still have more time.  I fly out Tuesday night.  I work tomorrow night so I only have the rest of tonight and part of tomorrow to do this stuff.  It will probably take me only about 10 minutes to clean but the packing can take me forever (of course unless I procrastinate till Tuesday).  Oh, and the laundry.  

Since I have a friend staying at my apartment while I am gone to look after my cat, I want to have the place perfect.  I can't seem to make myself do stuff.  I am sure it will hit me at about 9 p.m. tonight. . .though I did start doing my laundry. . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> At least you still have more time.  I fly out Tuesday night.  I work tomorrow night so I only have the rest of tonight and part of tomorrow to do this stuff.  It will probably take me only about 10 minutes to clean but the packing can take me forever (of course unless I procrastinate till Tuesday).  Oh, and the laundry.
> 
> Since I have a friend staying at my apartment while I am gone to look after my cat, I want to have the place perfect.  I can't seem to make myself do stuff.  I am sure it will hit me at about 9 p.m. tonight. . .though I did start doing my laundry. . .lol



That is true,... get your butt moving lady!!!! LOL



connorsmom911 said:


> Nope, I vote for sexy cabana boys



Sexy Cabana boys.. or sexy Lawn Boys!!! oooo I want a man maid!! LOL


----------



## connorsmom911

Happy Mother's Day to all Mom's here!!!  Saw my boys for a bit of it, so it was good!!  And got a cute e-mail from the Mickey Mom's Club, so that just made my day!!  Thinking about how little time I have left in the next few days to get everything organized too!!  I still have shopping to do tomorrow night after work, lists to be made, organizing, cleaning the house for my mom to come and stay with the boys till Friday afternoon, etc, etc, etc.  But I am really looking forward to getting away.  And I just realized that this "short" vacation will be the longest stint in Disney since 2004 when we stayed for a week!!  I am planning to take a million pictures, spend some time just "sittin" and enjoying the atmosphere, really taking time for me!!  It is going to be awesome!!

Margaritas in Mexico!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> I think that is happening here too!



Its not that I don't want to.  I really don't want to do anything other than pack and go. . .why do we have to do laundry before we leave anyway. . .I really hate laundry. . .lol  

I did get out the suitcase. . .I guess that is saying something.  I also put the ME tag on it so now its ready to go.  I just gotta put stuff in it. . .


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I want a man maid!! LOL



Sign me up!!! I want one!!!


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> That is true,... get your butt moving lady!!!! LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Sexy Cabana boys.. or sexy Lawn Boys!!! oooo I want a man maid!! LOL



Yes, exactly, a man maid.  Just a sexy, gorgeous hunk of man to wait on me and look pretty.  I smell a niche market here people!!  We need to start a business...Rent a Man!!  Goes along nicely with the idea I had about 15 years ago for people who want the whole big wedding thing but not the crap of marriage...Rent a Groom!!!  Wish I would have taken that one seriously  I planned and had one heck of a great wedding!!  Now I just want my trade-in allowance on the schmuck husband!


----------



## libertybell7

Haha! I have the same problem..But I will be ready to meet my Jill and start our future together...And that's the truth.


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Haha! I have the same problem..But I will be ready to meet my Jill and start our future together...And that's the truth.



That is so sweet. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> Haha! I have the same problem..But I will be ready to meet my Jill and start our future together...And that's the truth.


----------



## libertybell7

At the risk of bearing my feeling's in public I will only say that I have been waiting a long time for this meeting...


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> I planned and had one heck of a great wedding!!  Now I just want my trade-in allowance on the schmuck husband!



Oh my cousin had the BEST wedding. Even fireworks! Didn't even last 2 years


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> That is so sweet. . .



I told you darcy...It is the way it's meant to be...See you soon


----------



## Mrsduck101

libertybell7 said:


> At the risk of bearing my feeling's in public I will only say that I have been waiting a long time for this meeting...



Shawn knows how I feel


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

Is it bad that I'm leaving my house in 7 hours for the airport and haven't packed yet? I'm thinking yes.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Goofy4Disney! said:


> Is it bad that I'm leaving my house in 7 hours for the airport and haven't packed yet? I'm thinking yes.



And I thought I was bad. . .lol. . .


----------



## shellynn24

connorsmom911 said:


> I planned and had one heck of a great wedding!!  Now I just want my trade-in allowance on the schmuck husband!


I never had a big wedding but I want my trade in allowance too.  At least I got three beautiful children out of all the crap.

I am so jealous of all of you who are going to the World in a couple of days, I would love a solo trip.  I feel like my kids are glued to me and I could REALLY use a vacation   !!!


----------



## Goofy4Disney!

nurse.darcy said:


> And I thought I was bad. . .lol. . .



LOL horrible aren't I?  Queen of Procrastinastion!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay this is ridiculous. . .I can't sleep. . .I mean really.  I know this is going to be a fun adventure but I literally can't sleep. . .I am working tonight so I hope I get a nap in later. . .for now I guess I will finish putting stuff together and getting the apartment ready for the person who is staying here while I am gone to feed my cat. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you DIS'ers! 

I am resolving to not procrastinate as badly as you ladies are.  I am lucky to have a couple extra days to get it done though too! LOL
5 day dancers...
     


Every day is one day closer to a wonderful adventure!


----------



## Sha

Good morning Dis peeps! Hope everyone is doing well! am looking forward to getting there on Thursday!!!

Have to get ready for work... have a good day!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

It is fun watching you  all plan for the big  at WDW.

Here is some  hoping you all have a great time.


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay this is ridiculous. . .I can't sleep. . .I mean really.  I know this is going to be a fun adventure but I literally can't sleep. . .I am working tonight so I hope I get a nap in later. . .for now I guess I will finish putting stuff together and getting the apartment ready for the person who is staying here while I am gone to feed my cat. . .



Hope you either got stuff done or you slept Darcy!!! Talk to you later 

And see you REAL soon!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> Good morning Dis peeps! Hope everyone is doing well! am looking forward to getting there on Thursday!!!
> 
> Have to get ready for work... have a good day!



Are you packed?  I am finally, fit everthing into that stupid quart sized bag....grrrrrr.

My Honey leaves tomrrow....Grrr....Mr. Smee gets more time at WDW then me.....so not fair....and have told him so....lol.

Have a great day everyone!!!


----------



## tawasdave

Goooooooooooooooooood Morning all!!! and a very special  to my  ..

Well just think youz all in less than a week we will be in the happiest place on Earth...ya gots ta like that...

In less then a week I will have my   in my  

In less than a week we will see TT like this      

And in less than a week we will all see Carrie standing in the corner at Prime Time..course thats after we all  her..

And then its off to AC for   then watch a couple   then see them the next morning  Its going to be soooooooooooooooo  

So for those packing...traveling or panicing..here is a little   for safe travels..can't wait to  with youz all soon...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> And in less than a week we will all see Carrie standing in the corner at Prime Time..course thats after we all  her..




Blah blah blah

Not going to the corner

Blah blah blah


The only way you will find me in the corner is if I can take my drink with me. Then.... the corner might be a safer place than at the table with you boys.. just sayin


----------



## nurse.darcy

Sha said:


> Hope you either got stuff done or you slept Darcy!!! Talk to you later
> 
> And see you REAL soon!!!



Nope, didn't get anything done.  Layed down on the couch and fell asleep for a couple hours. . .not nearly enough.  Now I gotta get up so I can nap later since I am working tonight. . .

And. . .I leave tomorrow night. . .WOO HOO


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> Not going to the corner
> 
> Blah blah blah
> 
> 
> The only way you will find me in the corner is if I can take my drink with me. Then.... the corner might be a safer place than at the table with you boys.. just sayin




Good Morning Ms Carrie...are you packed yet?...Oh and btw...since you get there the night before we do...please try to leave a little bit of booze left at the POP bar...


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Blah blah blah
> 
> Not going to the corner
> 
> Blah blah blah
> 
> 
> The only way you will find me in the corner is if I can take my drink with me. Then.... the corner might be a safer place than at the table with you boys.. just sayin




Mmmm...Carrie...Just thought u might want to know that Randy is devising an evil plan to get us into the corner.... He is being a brat and wont tell me what it is..(hmmm maybe I should blackmail him if ya know what I mean...lol)


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Mmmm...Carrie...Just thought u might want to know that Randy is devising an evil plan to get us into the corner.... He is being a brat and wont tell me what it is..(hmmm maybe I should blackmail him if ya know what I mean...lol)




Muuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Muuuuuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh



Good morning sweetie...and muah back atcha   
My internet is messing up again this morning so slow to post....
Can  hardly wait for Friday to get here


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Mmmm...Carrie...Just thought u might want to know that Randy is devising an evil plan to get us into the corner.... He is being a brat and wont tell me what it is..(hmmm maybe I should blackmail him if ya know what I mean...lol)



Nah not worried. I wont go to the corner if I dont want to go to the corner. 

And if he keeps that up I will become a hugger and attach myself to his hip
Now wouldnt that be akward.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Nah not worried. I wont go to the corner if I dont want to go to the corner.
> 
> And if he keeps that up I will become a hugger and attach myself to his hip
> Now wouldnt that be akward.


uuhhhhh...Carrie.....I dont quite float that way....     so if you decide to do that I will be severing the connection.....


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Nah not worried. I wont go to the corner if I dont want to go to the corner.
> 
> And if he keeps that up I will become a hugger and attach myself to his hip
> Now wouldnt that be akward.




WOW..gives new meaning to hip huggers...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> uuhhhhh...Carrie.....I dont quite float that way....     so if you decide to do that I will be severing the connection.....





tawasdave said:


> WOW..gives new meaning to hip huggers...



  

Fine. No hip hugging for Randy. Got it. Will take that off my to do list hehe


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Fine. No hip hugging for Randy. Got it. Will take that off my to do list hehe



     heheheh Carrie are you remembering a convo we had a while back or something.....     or are you just scared of being severed


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone.
Ok...I typically get a much more normal crowd than this, so don't judge me based on this one night. However, this is one of those nights that I'm glad I had my camera with me. (make sure to watch all 4 videos)
This is far from being one of those 'dive bars' that a couple of you have visited.  
Based on some of our 'dancing' conversations, Robin and Jill...I know you guys will appreciate this the most... 


http://www.youtube.com/user/NJGuy3


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> heheheh Carrie are you remembering a convo we had a while back or something.....     or are you just scared of being severed



Ohhhhhh yes... got it. 

At this point that would be fine though .. We'll PM later hehe


----------



## CinRell

Good morning good morning good morning!

Busy busy week ahead of me and west coast here I come!!!

Here's to good weather for Fla AND Utah next week


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> Haha! I have the same problem..But I will be ready to meet my Jill and start our future together...And that's the truth.



Awwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay this is ridiculous. . .I can't sleep. . .I mean really.  I know this is going to be a fun adventure but I literally can't sleep. . .I am working tonight so I hope I get a nap in later. . .for now I guess I will finish putting stuff together and getting the apartment ready for the person who is staying here while I am gone to feed my cat. . .



Darcy join the club, can't sleep either.  I have done my  and part way packed. 



Sha said:


> Good morning Dis peeps! Hope everyone is doing well! am looking forward to getting there on Thursday!!!
> 
> Have to get ready for work... have a good day!



Sha, I'll still be at the Dave Jones concert around 5 p.m.  No need to call if you can or can't make it.  I'll know where you'll be. Are you still going to join us for mini golf?



tawasdave said:


> In less than a week we will see TT like this



That's if I don't chicken out.


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> That's if I don't chicken out.



Oh there shant be any chickenin out..after all if Carrie can do it..you can...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Good morning good morning good morning!
> 
> Busy busy week ahead of me and west coast here I come!!!
> 
> Here's to good weather for Fla AND Utah next week



Hiya Cindy Lou Who, hope your day is the best!!!!


----------



## katydidbug1

I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> That's if I don't chicken out.



No, Teresa, no chickening out allowed....You will love it!!!!  lol...i will do you like I did Marie on EE, I made her go crying and screaming...I was such a bad Auntie...   I felt awful after I did it but after reading her summer fun report for school I didnt feel so bad because I found out she had a wonderful time even with the EE experience...lol I told her I am not taking her back to Disney until she can agree to ToT  Thats what BG is all about, desensitizing her to rides...and she is getting better... poor baby bit her lip until it bled on one of the rides(which I even thought was rough) but she didnt cry and scream....but she said never again and got sick in the bushes   I used to be scared to death of all rides and only made myself do it because I promised G, now as you can see I love them all.... You will have a blast and one thing to remember, nothing bad will happen if Randy is there, he would never let you get hurt!


----------



## disneyfanx3

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



I am having that same problem - I don't want to be here I just want it to be thursday so I can go see Mickey and all of my Dis friends


----------



## acm563

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



lol...everyone that is going "home" this week...lol


----------



## DisneydaveCT

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



I know the feeling.  I am having trouble concentrating knowing so many people will be home later this week, and I am still 38 days away from my next trip home.

  I just noticed your sig...you will have made two trips home before my next trip.

I hope you enjoy both


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?





acm563 said:


> lol...everyone that is going "home" this week...lol



I am too, and I don't have anywhere near the excuse y'all have .

I can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories afterwards!


----------



## CinRell

Hi my Angie Boo!     

Hi Tommy McTommerstein!    

Jen if you're.... the most wonderful thing about tiggers... is tiggers are nommable things!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> lol...everyone that is going "home" this week...lol





CinRell said:


> Hi my Angie Boo!
> 
> Hi Tommy McTommerstein!
> 
> Jen if you're.... the most wonderful thing about tiggers... is tiggers are nommable things!



 Lil' Cindy lou hooligan


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> Lil' Cindy lou hooligan



Just wait til you see the pics of our newest rescue.. his name  is tommy


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Just wait til you see the pics of our newest rescue.. his name  is tommy



awww  

thanks Cin. Cleo was happy to help.


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> Jen if you're.... the most wonderful thing about tiggers... is tiggers are nommable things!



NOMMABLE TIGGERS!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I am too, and I don't have anywhere near the excuse y'all have .
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories afterwards!


Hi Tom Glad to "see you" and glad to know the show is going well..... We will call you and let you hear all the fun we are having this weekend




CinRell said:


> Just wait til you see the pics of our newest rescue.. his name  is tommy



Awww....too cute Cin


----------



## acm563

Emtgirljen said:


> NOMMABLE TIGGERS!



You have no idea of how I cannot comment on this one...and Randy if you do I am not talking to you....


----------



## CinRell

I must say. .... little Tommy is probably one of the cutest pups we've saved. He's a TINY Bichon. He was SO full of matts it was disgusting. Had to have him shaved. So at the event he had a little winter doggy jacket on. BEYOND CUTE!

He has sass too.. the vet was a bit nervous about him. I didn't see a mean bone in his body tho!  He just prefers not to be poked and prodded...

One of the new cocker pups we got is, ironically, named Cleo


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> I am too, and I don't have anywhere near the excuse y'all have .
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories afterwards!




Oh, and the stories we will have!!!! No worries, Tom, I'm sure you will get at least one drunk dial and hear plenty of stories!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



I have no idea what you are talking about. . .nope not me. . .can't sleep, can't concentrate. . .hope I didn't forget to pack anything. . .ugh. . .I just know I put a bunch of crap in my suitcase that doesn't go together. . .I'll look just "lovely". . .lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. . .nope not me. . .can't sleep, can't concentrate. . .hope I didn't forget to pack anything. . .ugh. . .I just know I put a bunch of crap in my suitcase that doesn't go together. . .I'll look just "lovely". . .lol



Awwww Darcy, you could wear a potato sack and still look lovely!!! LOL We will just liquor ya up and you wont care about silly little things like matching clothes any more!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> You have no idea of how I cannot comment on this one...and Randy if you do I am not talking to you....




Color me speechless....


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I am too, and I don't have anywhere near the excuse y'all have .
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics and hear the stories afterwards!



Hey Tom. . .welcome. . .

Oh and there will be LOTS of pics. .. Tracy and I have much debauchery planned. . .of course we have allowed Robin to intrude on our excursion, cause she is way too much fun. . .and we can always use some sisterly fun. . .lol

Careful. . .the DDs could get out of hand. ..


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Awwww Darcy, you could wear a potato sack and still look lovely!!! LOL We will just liquor ya up and you wont care about silly little things like matching clothes any more!!!



Tracy, the sad truth of the matter is that I don't care NOW. . .and I am sober unfortunately, but I gotta work tonight. . .and you are so sweet to say I could wear a potato sac and still look lovely. . .lol. . .

strange images of burlap clothing keep popping up in my mind. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy, the sad truth of the matter is that I don't care NOW. . .and I am sober unfortunately, but I gotta work tonight. . .



OMG Darcy, LOL I feel ya with the working.. I gotta work tonight too sister!! and every night until I leave!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OMG Darcy, LOL I feel ya with the working.. I gotta work tonight too sister!! and every night until I leave!



I got lucky and got called off last night. . .that won't happen tonight.  but I feel better because everything is packed except for a few miscellaneous items. . .So now I know I can have fun and not worry. . .lol


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> I have no idea what you are talking about. . .nope not me. . .can't sleep, can't concentrate. . .hope I didn't forget to pack anything. . .ugh. . .I just know I put a bunch of crap in my suitcase that doesn't go together. . .I'll look just "lovely". . .lol



Sleep, who has time to sleep.     I will do that on the plane. 

Darcy, I believe most of us will be to drunk to even notice clothes even the mismatch ones.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Sleep, who has time to sleep.     I will do that on the plane.
> 
> Darcy, I believe most of us will be to drunk to even notice clothes even the mismatch ones.



T, at this point I really don't care. . .what is packed is staying packed. . .luckily it is mostly jeans, jean shorts, jean capris. . .get the themeing here. . .that way I can wear ANY shirt and still feel like I matched. . .I cannot believe I am leaving tomorrow night. . .the car service is picking me up at 9. . .woo hoo. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> T, at this point I really don't care. . .what is packed is staying packed. . .luckily it is mostly jeans, jean shorts, jean capris. . .get the themeing here. . .that way I can wear ANY shirt and still feel like I matched. . .I cannot believe I am leaving tomorrow night. . .the car service is picking me up at 9. . .woo hoo. . .



Hopefully you will be able to sleep on the plane.  How long is your flight?  I'm leaving at 7:50 AM Wednesday.   

Still haven't decide if I'll wear my swimsuit for the sea raycers.  I might pack it in my carry on just in case. 

We're almost there....


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Hopefully you will be able to sleep on the plane.  How long is your flight?  I'm leaving at 7:50 AM Wednesday.
> 
> Still haven't decide if I'll wear my swimsuit for the sea raycers.  I might pack it in my carry on just in case.
> 
> We're almost there....



My suit will be in my carryon. . .but so will a change of clothes.  Not sure its necessary to do swimsuites for the boats. . .

And I have no problem sleeping on the plane. . .its like a giant bus to me. . .lol


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> We're almost there....




...and almost in line to do Tower of Terror


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> ...and almost in line to do Tower of Terror



Dude, T and I may do it together without all the drama attached. . .then she can just go scream her head off.  .lol


----------



## ttester9612

tawasdave said:


> ...and almost in line to do Tower of Terror



    

 And the chicken out exit


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Dude, T and I may do it together without all the drama attached. . .then she can just go scream her head off.  .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


>




Its okay T. .. I'll be there. . .no worries. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Its okay T. .. I'll be there. . .no worries. . .



If I get scared, will you hold my hand.. Randy was going to.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> If I get scared, will you hold my hand.. Randy was going to.



Of course. . .what are girlfriends for. . .


----------



## ttester9612

nurse.darcy said:


> Of course. . .what are girlfriends for. . .




   THANKS.....


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> He just prefers not to be poked and prodded...



Yeah, we sassy bichons are particular that way 



jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh, and the stories we will have!!!! No worries, Tom, I'm sure you will get at least one drunk dial and hear plenty of stories!!



I'll just have to remember to put my cell phone on mute during the Friday and Saturday night shows 



nurse.darcy said:


> Tracy and I have much debauchery planned. . .of course we have allowed Robin to intrude on our excursion, cause she is way too much fun. . .and we can always use some sisterly fun. . .lol
> 
> Careful. . .the DDs could get out of hand. ..



Darcy, I have full faith in your collective ability to push the limits on fun (as if there are really limits, huh??).


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Good Morning everyone.
> Ok...I typically get a much more normal crowd than this, so don't judge me based on this one night. However, this is one of those nights that I'm glad I had my camera with me. (make sure to watch all 4 videos)
> This is far from being one of those 'dive bars' that a couple of you have visited.
> Based on some of our 'dancing' conversations, Robin and Jill...I know you guys will appreciate this the most...
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/NJGuy3




 

Please remain seated, please remain seated, please remain seated


----------



## tawasdave

ttester9612 said:


> If I get scared, will you hold my hand.. Randy was going to.




..and I am still planning on it...Its a job I take very seriously...


----------



## PirateMel

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



OMG YES!
I have three audit deadlines due the EOM, and promised my boss, who called me a B&*^%$ this morning when I reminded her that I will be leaving on Thursday, that I will make the deadlines.

I just want to leave NOW!
Can't concentrate and can't sleep already.


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Please remain seated, please remain seated, please remain seated


My thoughts exactly.  

I knew you'd enjoy that.
It's a good place...but just like everywhere else, it has it's strange nights.


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



I'm having this problem, and I still have a whole 11 days left before I leave.... I don't think I'm going to survive it!


----------



## acm563

ttester9612 said:


> If I get scared, will you hold my hand.. Randy was going to.




     Hey whats up with that T, Randy was honored to hold your hand and now you are backing out????


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm having this problem, and I still have a whole 11 days left before I leave.... I don't think I'm going to survive it!



You will, I know you will....If I can you can......got it.....good!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> You will, I know you will....If I can you can......got it.....good!!!



I'm compulsively making lists... seems to be helping... LOL.


----------



## katydidbug1

Emtgirljen said:


> I'm compulsively making lists... seems to be helping... LOL.



see....good girl, lists are good, just make sure you have a master list of all your lists


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Oh there shant be any chickenin out..after all if Carrie can do it..you can...



Thought I would miss this didnt ya

Payback... keep one eye open when ya sleep hehehe


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Thought I would miss this didnt ya
> 
> Payback... keep one eye open when ya sleep hehehe



Ang will protect me won't ya sweetie...


----------



## Sha

katydidbug1 said:


> Are you packed?  I am finally, fit everthing into that stupid quart sized bag....grrrrrr.
> 
> My Honey leaves tomrrow....Grrr....Mr. Smee gets more time at WDW then me.....so not fair....and have told him so....lol.
> 
> Have a great day everyone!!!



LOL!!!!!!!!! NOT a thing is packed!



nurse.darcy said:


> Nope, didn't get anything done.  Layed down on the couch and fell asleep for a couple hours. . .not nearly enough.  Now I gotta get up so I can nap later since I am working tonight. . .
> 
> And. . .I leave tomorrow night. . .WOO HOO



you can sleep on the plane  saw you said its like a giant bus




ttester9612 said:


> Sha, I'll still be at the Dave Jones concert around 5 p.m.  No need to call if you can or can't make it.  I'll know where you'll be. Are you still going to join us for mini golf?



nothing is confirmed with my friend yet.. he has meetings. be cool just to catch up!



katydidbug1 said:


> I am so having trouble concentrating at work today....this is so not good....to much to do, so little time between now and thursday...anyone else having this problem?



Not having that problem... yet



katydidbug1 said:


> see....good girl, lists are good, just make sure you have a master list of all your lists



You NEVER said that there needed to be a list of the lists


----------



## Emtgirljen

Sha said:


> You NEVER said that there needed to be a list of the lists



There ALWAYS has to be a list of your lists... that way you don't lose track of what you've listed and then make another list.  It's a whole list thing.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Emtgirljen said:


> There ALWAYS has to be a list of your lists... that way you don't lose track of what you've listed and then make another list.  It's a whole list thing.



Hey, I understood that. . .lol


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Ang will protect me won't ya sweetie...



Just get me my coffee in the morning and no one gets hurt

hehehe


----------



## ttester9612

acm563 said:


> Hey whats up with that T, Randy was honored to hold your hand and now you are backing out????





tawasdave said:


> ..and I am still planning on it...Its a job I take very seriously...



Oh no not me....I'm not backing out.  Darcy said she might get me on ToT before Randy get's there.  I told her only if she will hold my hand.  Randy, You, Carrie and I will still do it together....(that's if I don't exit via the Chicken exit).


----------



## Carrieannew

ttester9612 said:


> Oh no not me....I'm not backing out.  Darcy said she might get me on ToT before Randy get's there.  I told her only if she will hold my hand.  Randy, You, Carrie and I will still do it together....(that's if I don't exit via the Chicken exit).



Anytime TT. I cant promise I am that much less of a chicken. But cant wait to do it.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Ang will protect me won't ya sweetie...



uhhhh...babe..i thought you were supposed to be the big he man protector type....geesh...had me fooled....   and here I thought YOU were going to be protecting me....in fact I remember a cedrtain conversation along those lines..................


----------



## Emtgirljen

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I understood that. . .lol



Hey, that means I'm actually becoming more coherent.    Never had that happen before!


----------



## acm563

Good Morning everyone  and a special hello to Randy 
Only 3 more sleeps    and then I will be at the Happiest Place on Earth!!! 
I hope everyone has a stressfree day, that we ar eall packed and ready to go and that the rest of our "waiting time" flies by.

For those not going "home"


----------



## katydidbug1

Sha said:


> You NEVER said that there needed to be a list of the lists



Well, Duh!....of course there has to be a list of lists, how else are yu going to keep track of them....lol


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good Morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!  I can't believe it is almost time to go to WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting y'all and making some memories!  4 more sleeps!!


----------



## DisneydaveCT

HMMMM, reading all these posts, I hope there will still be a WDW to visit next month.  More importantly, there will still be some adult beverages  at WDW to consume as well.     

Again, I hope everyone has a great tiime.


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good Morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!  I can't believe it is almost time to go to WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting y'all and making some memories!  4 more sleeps!!



LOL its fun isnt it?! the anticipation  there will be some postings here I am sure to keep you updated until you get there


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good Morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!  I can't believe it is almost time to go to WDW.  I am looking forward to meeting y'all and making some memories!  4 more sleeps!!



T, I thought you preferred the MIB dancers to the bananas??


----------



## Carrieannew

Anyone else having problems working?!?! 

This is bad. I still have all day today, tomorrow and thurs to get threw. And today is both jobs. Yuck. 

Guess what peoples.... I am going to Disney the day after tomorrow  

   

Woot Woot.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone else having problems working?!?!
> 
> This is bad. I still have all day today, tomorrow and thurs to get threw. And today is both jobs. Yuck.
> 
> Guess what peoples.... I am going to Disney the day after tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Woot Woot.






Work??? Oh is that what I am supposed to be doing...I forgot with all this daydreaming about Mickey Mouse and Prince Randy Charmings and .... 

Cant wait to meet you Carrie and give you ONE  lol
If I make it thru these next 3 nights it will be a miracle...lol


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Work??? Oh is that what I am supposed to be doing...I forgot with all this daydreaming about Mickey Mouse and Prince Randy Charmings and ....
> 
> Cant wait to meet you Carrie and give you ONE  lol
> If I make it thru these next 3 nights it will be a miracle...lol



Aww Angy you are allowed as many hugs as you like. Its all good 

Does anyone know if you can pack a heating pad in carry on luggage or checked luggage?


----------



## CinRell

I'm having problems working today but not for the same reason as most of you...

Much love,

Hangy  McHangoverstein


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Aww Angy you are allowed as many hugs as you like. Its all good


OMG the aliens have taken over Carrie or all these online hugs are finally getting to her...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> OMG the aliens have taken over Carrie or all these online hugs are finally getting to her...



I have come to realize some of ya'll are huggers. I can't fight that. I can only go with the flow. 

And I will be drunk.. so its all good


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I'm having problems working today but not for the same reason as most of you...
> 
> Much love,
> 
> Hangy  McHangoverstein



Morning Cin...and ahem....alcohol is not a part of the detox process or healthy
eating...  

Make sure you post a pic of "tommy" for us


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> I have come to realize some of ya'll are huggers. I can't fight that. I can only go with the flow.
> 
> And I will be drunk.. so its all good


Well, I will be high from the excitement but cannot see me getting drunk..high tolerance to alcohol here and yes some things you just have to learn to give in to....and huggy ppl are one of them


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Well, I will be high from the excitement but cannot see me getting drunk..high tolerance to alcohol here and yes some things you just have to learn to give in to....and huggy ppl are one of them



This is true. We shall see

Did you see my heating pad question? Do ya know if i can put that in my carry on? Or have to check?


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone else having problems working?!?!
> 
> This is bad. I still have all day today, tomorrow and thurs to get threw. And today is both jobs. Yuck.
> 
> Guess what peoples.... I am going to Disney the day after tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Woot Woot.



No problem with working today LMAO but that could be because I told them I wasnt available  

got to pack still...


----------



## Carrieannew

Sha said:


> No problem with working today LMAO but that could be because I told them I wasnt available
> 
> got to pack still...



Ill be doing laundry and packing after work tomorrow night. 
Plenty of time.


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> This is true. We shall see
> 
> Did you see my heating pad question? Do ya know if i can put that in my carry on? Or have to check?



I have no idea on that one to be certain....If you cant get an answer I would check it just tobe on the safe side...


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> I have no idea on that one to be certain....If you cant get an answer I would check it just tobe on the safe side...



Would stink if they took it away from me.. jerks hehe 
Can we have nothing on a plane now adays.


----------



## buena vista

Carrieannew said:


> Would stink if they took it away from me.. jerks hehe
> Can we have nothing on a plane now adays.



Carrie, here's a TSA list of items. You may want to ask them specifically about your heating pad. http://contact.tsa.dhs.gov/default.aspx

http://www.tsa.gov/assets/pdf/prohibited_and_permitted_items_10-24-07.pdf

and...


----------



## Sha

Carrieannew said:


> Ill be doing laundry and packing after work tomorrow night.
> Plenty of time.



exactly!!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Carrie, here's a TSA list of items. You may want to ask them specifically about your heating pad. http://contact.tsa.dhs.gov/default.aspx
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/assets/pdf/prohibited_and_permitted_items_10-24-07.pdf
> 
> and...



Morning Tom


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Morning Tom



Morning Ang  .. I'm counting on you for updates this weekend. I have a feeling the others won't be as ..um.. lucid.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> Morning Ang  .. I'm counting on you for updates this weekend. I have a feeling the others won't be as ..um.. lucid.



You will have my updates  and I will email you pics...non incriminating ones  You will have to share with us how things are going on your end as well!


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Morning Cin...and ahem....alcohol is not a part of the detox process or healthy
> eating...
> 
> Make sure you post a pic of "tommy" for us



Ahem.. it was diet ginger ale and vodka. that is "allowed".. plus it made me pee non stop so it really flushed my system.  I ate accordingly so that I could have a beverage.. as a result, it didn't take much to make me drunky McDrunkmeister.

As far as Tommy the pic..

Do you want a nudey or g-rated?


Oh.. wait. You meant the dog.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Ahem.. it was diet ginger ale and vodka. that is "allowed".. plus it made me pee non stop so it really flushed my system.  I ate accordingly so that I could have a beverage.. as a result, it didn't take much to make me drunky McDrunkmeister.
> 
> As far as Tommy the pic..
> 
> Do you want a nudey or g-rated?
> 
> 
> Oh.. wait. You meant the dog.



ummm....doggy one you can post..other one if ya have it just send to my email...   

and y'all and your drinking...I dont quite know about you  bunch of light weights


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> ummm....doggy one you can post..other one if ya have it just send to my email...
> 
> and y'all and your drinking...I dont quite know about you  bunch of light weights



Hey YOU go a couple of days without eating and then have some vodka and see how YOU Handle it!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Hey YOU go a couple of days without eating and then have some vodka and see how YOU Handle it!


  uhhh.. I do it all the time sweetie   I will have to show you when I meet up with you this summer


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Ahem.. it was diet ginger ale and vodka. that is "allowed".. plus it made me pee non stop so it really flushed my system.  I ate accordingly so that I could have a beverage.. as a result, it didn't take much to make me drunky McDrunkmeister.
> 
> As far as Tommy the pic..
> 
> Do you want a nudey or g-rated?
> 
> 
> Oh.. wait. You meant the dog.



OMG   .. hey, those photos were taken several years ago.. I was a struggling young actor and .. well, it happens a lot..

and for those of you who don't know me, yes, I'm kidding. 

I do want to see that pup though!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> OMG   .. hey, those photos were taken several years ago.. I was a struggling young actor and .. well, it happens a lot..
> 
> and for those of you who don't know me, yes, I'm kidding.
> 
> I do want to see that pup though!



Yea right...  Cindy told me all about "those" pics Tom, and as I understood it they were taken a few weeks ago  See you have been holding out on us, when you said the "show" was going well I had something totally legit in my mind....


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

Only    for me   

I am moving right along getting ready - Kids are packed - I have my packing list done - Just need to get out the suitecase and start putting stuff in it - I can't wait!!

Darcy and Teresa have a safe trip and I will see you Thursday


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> OMG   .. hey, those photos were taken several years ago.. I was a struggling young actor and .. well, it happens a lot..



  But tom.. I thought we shared something special that night.


I didn't know it was about the money I paid you for it...


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> But tom.. I thought we shared something special that night.
> 
> 
> I didn't know it was about the money I paid you for it...


...well ya know Cin, struggling young actor and all...but from what he told me it was the most memorable night of his life


----------



## acm563

disneyfanx3 said:


> Good Morning Everyone!!
> 
> Only    for me
> 
> I am moving right along getting ready - Kids are packed - I have my packing list done - Just need to get out the suitecase and start putting stuff in it - I can't wait!!
> 
> Darcy and Teresa have a safe trip and I will see you Thursday



Lucky you Charlene cya Friday


----------



## PirateMel

Carrieannew said:


> Anyone else having problems working?!?!
> 
> This is bad. I still have all day today, tomorrow and thurs to get threw. And today is both jobs. Yuck.
> 
> Guess what peoples.... I am going to Disney the day after tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> Woot Woot.



OMG I have deadlines and I soo can't concentrate - why I am here 
All packed and ready, very ready to see the sun and MIKCEY!


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Yea right...  Cindy told me all about "those" pics Tom, and as I understood it they were taken a few weeks ago  See you have been holding out on us, when you said the "show" was going well I had something totally legit in my mind....



 curses!!.. my dirty little secret is uncovered.. and I would've gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling Disers!!


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> curses!!.. my dirty little secret is uncovered.. and I would've gotten away with it too if it weren't for you meddling Disers!!



Oh well, they say confession is good for the soul....and you should be so happy that we all care so deeply about you that we just want to help you out....


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> ...well ya know Cin, struggling young actor and all...but from what he told me it was the most memorable night of his life



and morning.. don't forget the morning after..  

I tell you, you haven't lived until you've had diet gingerale and vodka at sunrise..


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> and morning.. don't forget the morning after..
> 
> I tell you, you haven't lived until you've had diet gingerale and vodka at sunrise..



aha...see dont you just feel so much better now that you have just let it all out. I know htis "secret" has been tearing at your very soul. I am so happy we could be of assistance in making you feel so much better Now you can go through the rest of your day with joy and singing


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Oh well, they say confession is good for the soul....and you should be so happy that we all care so deeply about you that we just want to help you out....



I do feel a burden has been lifted from my guilty shoulders.. thank you, Angel of Mercy


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> I do feel a burden has been lifted from my guilty shoulders.. thank you, Angel of Mercy



Hey can I print this out I keep telling Randy that everyone I know thinks I am an angel and Gregg once posted that if it is in writing it must be true.... so now I owe ya one


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> aha...see dont you just feel so much better now that you have just let it all out. I know htis "secret" has been tearing at your very soul. I am so happy we could be of assistance in making you feel so much better Now you can go through the rest of your day with joy and singing



I can't say it hasn't been fun.  Thanks for the company and the distraction once again.


----------



## buena vista

acm563 said:


> Hey can I print this out I keep telling Randy that everyone I know thinks I am an angel and Gregg once posted that if it is in writing it must be true.... so now I owe ya one



and don't forget the pic.. worth a thousand words.. some of them printable even.


----------



## acm563

buena vista said:


> and don't forget the pic.. worth a thousand words.. some of them printable even.



lol..thanks and I am still planning on getting those wings as a tattoo  The printer is running


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> curses!!.. my dirty little secret is uncovered..



 

I resent that comment!

I'm quite clean, actually. I took my monthly shower just this morning!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I resent that comment!
> 
> I'm quite clean, actually. I took my monthly shower just this morning!



Well actually that would mean you "resemble " that comment.... Sorry you know I couldnt resist that as you left yourself wide open on that one


----------



## CinRell

buena vista said:


> I do feel a burden has been lifted from my guilty shoulders..



 I resent that as well


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I resent that as well



          
Typical male, he knows just the RIGHT things to say doesn't he....oh well, it is a built in flaw....they have an excuse...they are male


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This thread is making me gag today.



and yes Tom I do prefer MEN and not fruit


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This thread is making me gag today.
> 
> 
> 
> and yes Tom I do prefer MEN and not fruit



Glad we could oblige  and hmm, u have a very sensitvie gag reflex there


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Typical male, he knows just the RIGHT things to say doesn't he....oh well, it is a built in flaw....they have an excuse...they are male



Um...I believe a slight correction is in order my dear...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Glad we could oblige  and hmm, u have a very sensitvie gag reflex there



I am on some medicines that are making me sick today.. maybe that is a factor...


----------



## acm563

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am on some medicines that are making me sick today.. maybe that is a factor...



Well feel better..no ill ppl allowed at WDW...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

acm563 said:


> Well feel better..no ill ppl allowed at WDW...




Yeah, I can't think of anything that would ruin my fun more.


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Um...I believe a slight correction is in order my dear...



    
Who, Moi?? I am totally INNOCENT and angelic as well..i have the proof


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> Glad we could oblige  and hmm, u have a very sensitvie gag reflex there



Family board family board family board family board.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Family board family board family board family board.



 That was a totally innocent comment on my part and I challenge you to prove otherwise


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Who, Moi?? I am totally INNOCENT and angelic as well..i have the proof




Well you are MY angel hun....  

















The rest of ya's..watch out...she's a little fiesty today...tee hee


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Well you are MY angel hun....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The rest of ya's..watch out...she's a little fiesty today...tee hee



lol...awww babe, I am always your angel and lol...fiesty as well...and ya have to make allowances for me......Only 3 more sleeps and I will be at DW with Prince Randy Charming....


----------



## CinRell

acm563 said:


> That was a totally innocent comment on my part and I challenge you to prove otherwise



I would but I would likely then be banned forever from these boards.


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> I would but I would likely then be banned forever from these boards.



lol...well we cannot have that happening so I will not encourage your mischief 
and btw...arent you going out of town on business this weekend??? If so be safe!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . I leave tonight. . .I am totally ready for my vacation. . .however I can't stand to wait. . .lol  Sorry but being truthful here. . .why are all of you making me wait. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . I leave tonight. . .I am totally ready for my vacation. . .however I can't stand to wait. . .lol  Sorry but being truthful here. . .why are all of you making me wait. . .



Aww Darcy.... I am so trying not to think about the waiting Believe me it is killing me as well...and then I think about poor Genesis that has to wait until June and he reminds me of it every day....  Just think you will be enjoying "home" before I do....so think good thoughts and have a few drinks for me tonight...I need 'em. Have a safe flight


----------



## CinRell

Have a safe trip, Darcy!

Angie I leave next Wednesday. I'm getting excited. It's so flippin beautiful there last time I went I almost didn't come home. Seriously.


----------



## nurse.darcy

CinRell said:


> Have a safe trip, Darcy!
> 
> Angie I leave next Wednesday. I'm getting excited. It's so flippin beautiful there last time I went I almost didn't come home. Seriously.



Thank you for your kind words. . . and the kind words from Angy. . .It was August when I was there last. . .looking forward to NOT being in August heat. . .lol.


----------



## tawasdave

nurse.darcy said:


> Thank you for your kind words. . . and the kind words from Angy. . .It was August when I was there last. . .looking forward to NOT being in August heat. . .lol.




Have a safe Trip Darcy...oh and as for August heat...last report I saw said Friday in Orlando..95....


----------



## nurse.darcy

tawasdave said:


> Have a safe Trip Darcy...oh and as for August heat...last report I saw said Friday in Orlando..95....



Whateveah. . .I am prepared. . .


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Have a safe trip, Darcy!
> 
> Angie I leave next Wednesday. I'm getting excited. It's so flippin beautiful there last time I went I almost didn't come home. Seriously.


Well you have a safe trip.. I wll be back in VA missing Mickey Mouse by then  but I am not gonna think about it.... I will just have to plan a side trip to somewhere else before my next time "home" in June
....


----------



## ttester9612

buena vista said:


> Carrie, here's a TSA list of items. You may want to ask them specifically about your heating pad. http://contact.tsa.dhs.gov/default.aspx
> 
> http://www.tsa.gov/assets/pdf/prohibited_and_permitted_items_10-24-07.pdf
> 
> and...




Thanks for the link Tom.  Luckily I'm repacked everything from my last trip and TSA accepted everything I packed.


----------



## ttester9612

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am on some medicines that are making me sick today.. maybe that is a factor...



No you can't get sick now, it's too close to your trip.  



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . I leave tonight. . .I am totally ready for my vacation. . .however I can't stand to wait. . .lol  Sorry but being truthful here. . .why are all of you making me wait. . .




Glad to hear you are packed and ready to go.  I'll be right behind you (by a few hours)...


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> Have a safe Trip Darcy...oh and as for August heat...last report I saw said Friday in Orlando..95....



in the 90s its true, but not humid today! Fires though south of Orlando, closed the turnpike and I95.


----------



## buena vista

ttester9612 said:


> Thanks for the link Tom.  Luckily I'm repacked everything from my last trip and TSA accepted everything I packed.



You're welcome. There are only so many ways I can participate in the travel plans on this occasion, but I am very happy for you all, especially those of you meeting each other for the first time!.. lovebirds  and disfriends  alike .


----------



## CoasterAddict

buena vista said:


> and morning.. don't forget the morning after..
> 
> I tell you, you haven't lived until you've had diet gingerale and vodka at sunrise..



OH yeah---there's *got* to be a morning after...


----------



## connorsmom911

Evening all!!  Working nights the next two before I leave early, early, early Friday morning for the airport!!

Darcy...have a safe trip and I'll see you Sat night at dinner! Sushi and sake, baby!!

Tom...glad to see you back 'round these parts again and that the show is going well.  I'm sure you'll be getting our updates on the weekend!!

Char and Sha...keep an eye on those fires for us.  Hopefully won't affect any of us getting there!

Tracy and Robin...see you in Mexico, if not in France beforehand!!

And everyone else going this week, see you soon!!!  For the rest, we'll be thinkin' bout you!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am on some medicines that are making me sick today.. maybe that is a factor...



Ah yes...that must be it 

Wanna go shopping again tomorrow and do some shop therapy?  Maybe hit up the liquor store next time to prepare for the weekend


----------



## DisneyDreams21

connorsmom911 said:


> Tracy and Robin...see you in Mexico, if not in France beforehand!!
> 
> And everyone else going this week, see you soon!!!  For the rest, we'll be thinkin' bout you!



Hi Tracey!  Look for us wandering around France before we reach Mexico


----------



## Sha

connorsmom911 said:


> Char and Sha...keep an eye on those fires for us.  Hopefully won't affect any of us getting there!



think it would only be a problem for those driving north. Turnpike reopened earlier... but smoke is going southwest which is good as that is away from us


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay, only a few more hours for me now.  I was checking in on line and got a free first class upgrade for my flight out. . .WOO HOO.  So needless to say this vacation is starting out on the right foot. . .

Can't wait to meet all of you who will be there. . .Teresa, see you REALLY soon. . .


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, only a few more hours for me now.  I was checking in on line and got a free first class upgrade for my flight out. . .WOO HOO.  So needless to say this vacation is starting out on the right foot. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet all of you who will be there. . .Teresa, see you REALLY soon. . .



   That is awesome - have a safe flight


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, only a few more hours for me now.  I was checking in on line and got a free first class upgrade for my flight out. . .WOO HOO.  So needless to say this vacation is starting out on the right foot. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet all of you who will be there. . .Teresa, see you REALLY soon. . .


WOW!!! Way to go!!!  Be safe and leave some "world" for those of us who wont be arriving til Friday


----------



## Sha

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, only a few more hours for me now.  I was checking in on line and got a free first class upgrade for my flight out. . .WOO HOO.  So needless to say this vacation is starting out on the right foot. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet all of you who will be there. . .Teresa, see you REALLY soon. . .



Cool!!! what time do you arrive there??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Ah yes...that must be it
> 
> Wanna go shopping again tomorrow and do some shop therapy?  Maybe hit up the liquor store next time to prepare for the weekend



Yes yes yes...lol Retail therapy is needed!!!



ttester9612 said:


> No you can't get sick now, it's too close to your trip.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to hear you are packed and ready to go.  I'll be right behind you (by a few hours)...



Yes Teresa, it is a minor thing, and I am dead set against it ruining my trip  



nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, only a few more hours for me now.  I was checking in on line and got a free first class upgrade for my flight out. . .WOO HOO.  So needless to say this vacation is starting out on the right foot. . .
> 
> Can't wait to meet all of you who will be there. . .Teresa, see you REALLY soon. . .



Yay!!! That is awesome Darcy!!!!!!! Can't wait to see you in a couple of days!!!


----------



## DisneylandGuy22

To all who is going to WDW soon....have a sae trip and a magical vacation


----------



## Sha

Thanks DL! maybe we will run into you while we are there! 

ONE MORE DAY!!! 
I feel more like          
And dare I say, I am pretty much packed! Did that last night. Probably over packed, but then again I do tend to change my mind on what I may want to wear  

Half a day of work... so will start getting ready!


----------



## acm563

Good Morning to all  and a special good morning to a sweetie in MI

Here's hoping today and tomorrow go by quickly....  

I hope everyone has a wonderful day!
Tracy, enjoy your shopping and cya this weekend.

Carrie....YIPPEE, tomorrow night you will be flying out and I will call you as agreed upon when I get to MCO. It is going to be so much fun 

Cin, Send me some pics of your most beautiful place on earth and be safe and dont work too hard. We are still waiting on pics of Tommy (the puppy)

Tom...hope your day is as nice as you are... 

Sharon thanks for all you have done to get the group together...I guess Teresa has already flown out this morning probably....

and everyone else have a fantastic day and I am looking fwd to the weekend!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning DIS peeps. . .

Just wanted to let you all know I am here at POP. . .Just walked in the door about 5 minutes ago.  

I have had VERY good trip mojo. . .My flight got in a half hour early (and I was bumped to first class when I checked in at home earlier), I waited about a minute for DME and was the first stop, checked in and my ROOM WAS READY.

The weather is about 70 degrees and clear as a bell.  I am wearing shorts and a tee shirt and am VERY comfy. . .

Heading out. . .will talk to you fine folks later. . .


----------



## Jenroc

Hope you can send a little of the magic back here to those of us who can't be there !!!  Have a Fantasmic! time and say HI to everyone !!!!!


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning DIS peeps. . .
> 
> Just wanted to let you all know I am here at POP. . .Just walked in the door about 5 minutes ago.
> 
> I have had VERY good trip mojo. . .My flight got in a half hour early (and I was bumped to first class when I checked in at home earlier), I waited about a minute for DME and was the first stop, checked in and my ROOM WAS READY.
> 
> The weather is about 70 degrees and clear as a bell.  I am wearing shorts and a tee shirt and am VERY comfy. . .
> 
> Heading out. . .will talk to you fine folks later. . .



Glad to know that you arrived safely  and may more good Karma comeyour way!


----------



## CinRell

Jenroc said:


> Hope you can send a little of the magic back here to those of us who can't be there !!!  Have a Fantasmic! time and say HI to everyone !!!!!



Hey Jen!   VERY interesting chat last night LOL!  I needed that   


Thanks angie. I'll take lots of pics but you do the same!


----------



## Jenroc

OMG   Isn't that the truth !!!!  Oh well ... it was fun !!


----------



## CinRell

Jenroc said:


> OMG   Isn't that the truth !!!!  Oh well ... it was fun !!



It was!  And I think he might be pleased that I even found him a redheaded sluggy!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Thanks angie. I'll take lots of pics but you do the same!



I will be posting lots and lots of pics on myspace, whatever pics everyone approves of


----------



## Jenroc

CinRell said:


> It was!  And I think he might be pleased that I even found him a redheaded sluggy!



OMGosh !!!!  I am going to have to stop reading this thread for fear of needing a Depends !!!!!   Great pic !!!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Good Morning Everyone!!

only   for me   

Can't wait  

Safe travels for everyone going and I will see you at Disney


----------



## Jenroc

Have an absolutely wonderful trip ... I'll miss you on the chat !!  Be safe and give Mickey a hug for me and take LOTS of pics !!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Hiya DIS'ers!!! Most people are heading out or already down there, but I can't wait to see this:






Hope everyone is having a good day, I am about to go to physical therapy to get my leg worked out by the evil Snow White, hopefully she can work her powers and I will be able to do all the walking I have planned for this weekend~!!!



oh.. and Tom,   enjoy your evening off hun.   I know how hard you have been working!


----------



## deltachi8

Hope everyne off to Disney has a great time.

Having just returned from my Disneymoon, I am already missing the world


----------



## Jenroc

Have a blast Tracy !!!  Stay safe and have fun !!!!!  Chat when you get back & remember .... LOTS of pics !!


----------



## Emtgirljen

I love all the pictures of the icons at Pop!  That's one of my favorite things about the resort, so many fun things to look at.  Gets me all excited to be there and stuff.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Emtgirljen said:


> I love all the pictures of the icons at Pop!  That's one of my favorite things about the resort, so many fun things to look at.  Gets me all excited to be there and stuff.



OK, Here is one more just for you Jen!!  







And I can guarantee there will be some amazing photos and stories when we get back!!!


----------



## Emtgirljen

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> OK, Here is one more just for you Jen!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I can guarantee there will be some amazing photos and stories when we get back!!!



Thank you thank you!   We stayed in the 70's building last year, so that brings back memories!  I can't wait for the stories and pictures from this weekend's trip.


----------



## Sha

Congrats again Del!!

Got a call earlier from Teresa and Darcy... that was around noon or shortly there after.

Cant wait!!!


----------



## CinRell

Congrats Delta. I'm sure it was a beautiful wedding. 

Jen... NOM!

Sha.. hey


----------



## Sha

My ticker is LYING to you all!!!   I guess I didnt update it when I added the extra day to my trip

  Cin


----------



## Emtgirljen

CinRell said:


> Jen... NOM!



NOM POP NOM NOM!


----------



## GADzilla

CinRell said:


> It was!  And I think he might be pleased that I even found him a redheaded sluggy!




Woah.  That's freaky.


----------



## libertybell7

Thats it...ready to go...see you real soon...me and jill...wow...peace out...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks. . .

So had a great first day but didn't do a HUGE amount.  Went over to Animal Kingdom, traded my voucher for my AP, went in and rode Expedition Everest. . THIS IS A GREAT RIDE. . .I have nothing to compare it to.  Its just awesome. . .

Since I was just killing time waiting for Teresa to show up, that was what I did.  Left there and hopped a bus back to PoP to meet Teresa. . .And here we are waiting for the bus to Epcot.






(sorry Leo, forgot to turn off my date/time stamp again)

Anyway, we went to Epcot and toured half the pavilions and then ran into Jeff (timeless) and Patty drinking Grand Mariner Slushies. . .We ended up visiting with them till Bob (Mr. Smee) showed up and then it was off to dinner at Spoodles.  Spoodles was good.  I had the shrimp.  Very tasty.  After this is was pretty late and I hadn't had much sleep.  So we decided to head back to the hotel and get some sleep cause Teresa and I are planning on thoroughly enjoying Animal Kingdom in the morning. . .

Here is the link of the other photos taken that day.  Not many, sorry. . .we will do better today. . .

http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/WDW May 2008/


----------



## Sha

Trying to get a couple last minute things done, get ready and then I am off for a massage... and then to WDW!!!! So excited!!! I hope everyone that still has to travel to get there has a safe trip! See you all soon, and those who arent going we will drop you messages here and there I am sure


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .
> 
> So had a great first day but didn't do a HUGE amount.  Went over to Animal Kingdom, traded my voucher for my AP, went in and rode Expedition Everest. . THIS IS A GREAT RIDE. . .I have nothing to compare it to.  Its just awesome. . .
> 
> Since I was just killing time waiting for Teresa to show up, that was what I did.  Left there and hopped a bus back to PoP to meet Teresa. . .And here we are waiting for the bus to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Leo, forgot to turn off my date/time stamp again)
> 
> Anyway, we went to Epcot and toured half the pavilions and then ran into Jeff (timeless) and Patty drinking Grand Mariner Slushies. . .We ended up visiting with them till Bob (Mr. Smee) showed up and then it was off to dinner at Spoodles.  Spoodles was good.  I had the shrimp.  Very tasty.  After this is was pretty late and I hadn't had much sleep.  So we decided to head back to the hotel and get some sleep cause Teresa and I are planning on thoroughly enjoying Animal Kingdom in the morning. . .
> 
> Here is the link of the other photos taken that day.  Not many, sorry. . .we will do better today. . .
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/WDW May 2008/



Darcy!!! It looks so great! I wish I was there now!!! Jeff texted me a pic of you guys in France and I wish I was there too!!! 2 more days til we hang!!!

Hope Shawn and Duckie have an incredibly exciting day!!!! So happy for you two!!!!

Robin and I have done all the necessary running around to prepare for our trip. Liquor store, travel size toiletries, and sunblock are all gotten!! LOL


----------



## acm563

Good morning all  and a special thanks to my sweetie for another Disney Good Morning call


Darcy, thanks for sharing the picture....I hope y'all have a fun day.

Here's wishing for safe flights for everyone flying out today and I will cya tomorrow


----------



## buena vista

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .
> 
> So had a great first day but didn't do a HUGE amount.  Went over to Animal Kingdom, traded my voucher for my AP, went in and rode Expedition Everest. . THIS IS A GREAT RIDE. . .I have nothing to compare it to.  Its just awesome. . .
> 
> Since I was just killing time waiting for Teresa to show up, that was what I did.  Left there and hopped a bus back to PoP to meet Teresa. . .And here we are waiting for the bus to Epcot.
> 
> (sorry Leo, forgot to turn off my date/time stamp again)
> 
> Anyway, we went to Epcot and toured half the pavilions and then ran into Jeff (timeless) and Patty drinking Grand Mariner Slushies. . .We ended up visiting with them till Bob (Mr. Smee) showed up and then it was off to dinner at Spoodles.  Spoodles was good.  I had the shrimp.  Very tasty.  After this is was pretty late and I hadn't had much sleep.  So we decided to head back to the hotel and get some sleep cause Teresa and I are planning on thoroughly enjoying Animal Kingdom in the morning. . .
> 
> Here is the link of the other photos taken that day.  Not many, sorry. . .we will do better today. . .



Thanks for posting Darcy! Oh, I wish I were there to party with you folks!!!! I can't wait to hear/see more as the weekend unfolds!!!  

Safe travels to all of you who are leaving soon!!


----------



## CinRell

Oooh nice pics, Darcy! Thanks for bringing the world to those of us who can't be there!

I have a laptop now  so will bring the mountains to all of you next week.

SAVE TRAVELS to everybody not yet there!


----------



## acm563

CinRell said:


> Oooh nice pics, Darcy! Thanks for bringing the world to those of us who can't be there!
> 
> I have a laptop now  so will bring the mountains to all of you next week.
> 
> SAVE TRAVELS to everybody not yet there!


Good morning Cin...Yay on laptop, I couldnt live without mine and my express card.....they come in right behind my day planner....which is a must for me...hahahah  I have my Q but I hate trying to access anything besides work email from it ...
Hope u have a beautiful day and a wonderful weekend! (((HUGS)))


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .
> 
> So had a great first day but didn't do a HUGE amount.  Went over to Animal Kingdom, traded my voucher for my AP, went in and rode Expedition Everest. . THIS IS A GREAT RIDE. . .I have nothing to compare it to.  Its just awesome. . .
> 
> Since I was just killing time waiting for Teresa to show up, that was what I did.  Left there and hopped a bus back to PoP to meet Teresa. . .And here we are waiting for the bus to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Leo, forgot to turn off my date/time stamp again)
> 
> Anyway, we went to Epcot and toured half the pavilions and then ran into Jeff (timeless) and Patty drinking Grand Mariner Slushies. . .We ended up visiting with them till Bob (Mr. Smee) showed up and then it was off to dinner at Spoodles.  Spoodles was good.  I had the shrimp.  Very tasty.  After this is was pretty late and I hadn't had much sleep.  So we decided to head back to the hotel and get some sleep cause Teresa and I are planning on thoroughly enjoying Animal Kingdom in the morning. . .
> 
> Here is the link of the other photos taken that day.  Not many, sorry. . .we will do better today. . .
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/WDW May 2008/



 Hi Darcy!! Hope you are having a blast.  We will see you very soon.
Take lots of pics and some notes until I get there.

Tracy----   Here's a few banana dancers.  2 more sleeps......... 

Have safe travels everyone!


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay folks. . .
> 
> So had a great first day but didn't do a HUGE amount.  Went over to Animal Kingdom, traded my voucher for my AP, went in and rode Expedition Everest. . THIS IS A GREAT RIDE. . .I have nothing to compare it to.  Its just awesome. . .
> 
> Since I was just killing time waiting for Teresa to show up, that was what I did.  Left there and hopped a bus back to PoP to meet Teresa. . .And here we are waiting for the bus to Epcot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry Leo, forgot to turn off my date/time stamp again)
> 
> Anyway, we went to Epcot and toured half the pavilions and then ran into Jeff (timeless) and Patty drinking Grand Mariner Slushies. . .We ended up visiting with them till Bob (Mr. Smee) showed up and then it was off to dinner at Spoodles.  Spoodles was good.  I had the shrimp.  Very tasty.  After this is was pretty late and I hadn't had much sleep.  So we decided to head back to the hotel and get some sleep cause Teresa and I are planning on thoroughly enjoying Animal Kingdom in the morning. . .
> 
> Here is the link of the other photos taken that day.  Not many, sorry. . .we will do better today. . .
> 
> http://s120.photobucket.com/albums/o183/skyyhiflygirl/WDW May 2008/



It looks and sounds as if you're having a great time.
Get that 'date/time' stamp removed already...would ya! lol
Have fun!!


----------



## ahoff

Hmmmm, looks like someone brought their laptop to Disney.  Hope you are not spending too much time on it!  Go out and have some fun!

Oh, and nice picture!


----------



## acm563

Sitting in the airport waiting for my 7:30 flight.  
I hope everyone has a beautiufl day and a wonderful weekend!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

It is so exciting and jealousy inducing to know everyone is at WDW or on their way there today!! LOL The next 28 hours better go by fast!!!! Once I am on the plane, it will be the beginning!!!

Safe travels all!!! We will be seeing you soon!!!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> It is so exciting and jealousy inducing to know everyone is at WDW or on their way there today!! LOL The next 28 hours better go by fast!!!! Once I am on the plane, it will be the beginning!!!
> 
> Safe travels all!!! We will be seeing you soon!!!



only time can go fast for you and slow for all those who are here  hows that Tracy???



ahoff said:


> Hmmmm, looks like someone brought their laptop to Disney.  Hope you are not spending too much time on it!  Go out and have some fun!
> 
> Oh, and nice picture!



I have mine, but not staying on it al the time.... will do some pics today probably. Didnt take any yesterday but was also being a loner yesterday.


----------



## Kimmielee

I haven't been around much but still have many, many friends on this thread. I hope everyone that is in my favorite place in the whole wide world is enjoying themselves.

I need some prayers please. My uncle, in KY, was flown via Helicopter from his Dr.'s office in Painstville to the hospital in Huntington, WV in the hopes of managing what appeared to be a blood vessel that was about to rupture. Unfortunately, it did... during mid-flight. 

He's in intensive care and struggling for his life. I've experienced the power of prayer and I know that this group is incredible when it comes to this... so please.... pray for my Uncle Leo. 

Thanks and sorry to post this in the middle of all the celebrating!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kimmielee said:


> I haven't been around much but still have many, many friends on this thread. I hope everyone that is in my favorite place in the whole wide world is enjoying themselves.
> 
> I need some prayers please. My uncle, in KY, was flown via Helicopter from his Dr.'s office in Painstville to the hospital in Huntington, WV in the hopes of managing what appeared to be a blood vessel that was about to rupture. Unfortunately, it did... during mid-flight.
> 
> He's in intensive care and struggling for his life. I've experienced the power of prayer and I know that this group is incredible when it comes to this... so please.... pray for my Uncle Leo.
> 
> Thanks and sorry to post this in the middle of all the celebrating!



I am so very sorry, you and your family are in my prayers.


----------



## CinRell

Oh Kimmie I'm so sorry. Of couse your Uncle, you and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.

You have my # if you want to talk at all this wknd.


----------



## CinRell

Introducing Sir Tommy Bichon

He had a minimum of 2 inches of solid matts covering his body.  He's a bit skiddish but loves his foster daddy and will cuddle with him as long as he can.


----------



## ChevyNat

CinRell, how cute is that dog... Poor little thing!

Sha, I was happy to meet you at DTD last week, hope someday I can meet other Dis friends...

Have a nice week-end!!!!


----------



## CinRell

ChevyNat said:


> CinRell, how cute is that dog... Poor little thing!
> 
> Sha, I was happy to meet you at DTD last week, hope someday I can meet other Dis friends...
> 
> Have a nice week-end!!!!



Thank you!!!  I'm VP of a puppy mill rescue in Ohio.. Ohio's #3 in number of mills and amongst the worst in states in animal welfare laws. We're trying to change that, educate, and save as many mill survivors as we can along the way.

Tommy is named after a poster here who donated money to help us save him

Sir Tommy Bichon is 5 to 6 lbs of att-i-tude!


----------



## GADzilla

Cuuuute!


----------



## Jenroc

Kimmielee said:


> I haven't been around much but still have many, many friends on this thread. I hope everyone that is in my favorite place in the whole wide world is enjoying themselves.
> 
> I need some prayers please. My uncle, in KY, was flown via Helicopter from his Dr.'s office in Painstville to the hospital in Huntington, WV in the hopes of managing what appeared to be a blood vessel that was about to rupture. Unfortunately, it did... during mid-flight.
> 
> He's in intensive care and struggling for his life. I've experienced the power of prayer and I know that this group is incredible when it comes to this... so please.... pray for my Uncle Leo.
> 
> Thanks and sorry to post this in the middle of all the celebrating!




   I am sorry to hear about your uncle.....he is in our prayers tonight.  Big hugs to your family.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hi folks. . .

Just wanted to say sorry for no update yesterday. . .I was busy. . .and it turned out to be a late night. . .met Sharon last night at JellyRolls. . .right now I am getting ready to nap and wait for a guest arriving at midnight. . .

I am having a blast. . .today I met Jill and Shawn, Angy and Randy, Carrie, GoofyDad (John, I believe), and I met Char last night. . .Still missing are Tracey (connorsmom3). and Tracy (jaded) and Robin.  Will meet the latter two tomorrow. . .was supposed to hook up with Tracey tonight but just wore out after a day at DHS. . .sleepy time. . .talk to you all later. . .


----------



## Kimmielee

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I am so very sorry, you and your family are in my prayers.


 


CinRell said:


> Oh Kimmie I'm so sorry. Of couse your Uncle, you and your entire family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> You have my # if you want to talk at all this wknd.


 


Jenroc said:


> I am sorry to hear about your uncle.....he is in our prayers tonight. Big hugs to your family.


 
Thanks guys... we'll take all the prayers we can get!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi folks. . .
> 
> Just wanted to say sorry for no update yesterday. . .I was busy. . .and it turned out to be a late night. . .met Sharon last night at JellyRolls. . .right now I am getting ready to nap and wait for a guest arriving at midnight. . .
> 
> I am having a blast. . .today I met Jill and Shawn, Angy and Randy, Carrie, GoofyDad (John, I believe), and I met Char last night. . .Still missing are Tracey (connorsmom3). and Tracy (jaded) and Robin.  Will meet the latter two tomorrow. . .was supposed to hook up with Tracey tonight but just wore out after a day at DHS. . .sleepy time. . .talk to you all later. . .




Darcy!! yay for tomorrow!!

I am currently finishing my packing and doing the frantic freak out, "I know I am forgetting something, but what am I forgetting?" dance.  I need to just zip everything up and say screw it. LOL

I am going to do my final dance...  

yee haw tomorrow is WDW!!!!


----------



## Sha

Kimmielee said:


> I haven't been around much but still have many, many friends on this thread. I hope everyone that is in my favorite place in the whole wide world is enjoying themselves.
> 
> I need some prayers please. My uncle, in KY, was flown via Helicopter from his Dr.'s office in Painstville to the hospital in Huntington, WV in the hopes of managing what appeared to be a blood vessel that was about to rupture. Unfortunately, it did... during mid-flight.
> 
> He's in intensive care and struggling for his life. I've experienced the power of prayer and I know that this group is incredible when it comes to this... so please.... pray for my Uncle Leo.
> 
> Thanks and sorry to post this in the middle of all the celebrating!



Many prayers are coming from us at WDW... things have been good and shall I say "interesting". Saw Carrie last night and said something to her that I was told about that I supposedly did  , and she said "you heard about that??!!"  



ChevyNat said:


> Sha, I was happy to meet you at DTD last week, hope someday I can meet other Dis friends...



Hi Nat!!! It was great meeting you and your sister!!! (mom and daughter too)

I am heading for the shower... and I have somethings I need to do here before I can go out and play today.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, I am about to leave my house and go to the airport!!! 

Can't wait to get there!!

 

See y'all soon!!!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, I am about to leave my house and go to the airport!!!
> 
> Can't wait to get there!!
> 
> 
> 
> See y'all soon!!!



See ya soon Tracy


----------



## Kimmielee

Sha said:


> Many prayers are coming from us at WDW... things have been good and shall I say "interesting". Saw Carrie last night and said something to her that I was told about that I supposedly did  , and she said "you heard about that??!!"


 
Tell everyone that I said thanks for the prayers and give them hugs from me.   


They removed life support from my Uncle last night. My Dad was called to the hospital by my cousin to help him make the decision. His heart and lungs are fine, but there is no hope that he will function normally with the brain damage. They decided that for a 69 year old man, the prospect of living life as a vegetable or removing life support and let him go peacefully on his own - they want him to go peacefully. Not a decision I ever want to make.


I can remember racing to their house when I spent summers in KY as a child. I'm very close with my cousin Derek - he and I are the same age. My heart is breaking for him.  

As for your last sentence.... I'm intrigued... you did WHAT????


----------



## Kimmielee

My uncle passed at 11:15 a.m. this morning.  Noah was in the Dentist office and I left my cell phone in my Jeep.  When we came out, I had 4 missed calls and 2 voice mails... from my Dad and my Brother... and I knew.  I still haven't listened to the voice mails, not sure I'll be able to.  I immediately called my Dad to find out.  

So... he's in heaven... with my Aunt Barb and my Mom.    I'm leaving for KY tomorrow or Monday, when the final funeral plans are set.  Thanks to all my wonderful friends that have been calling.  I'm truly loved.


----------



## Sha

Sending hugs and continued prayers. I know you and I talked... but still... I know its not easy for you but Uncle Leo is in a better place and not suffering.    I told Cait and the small group of us. Lots of love sent your way!


----------



## Sha

For those at WDW the scav. hunt is not going to happen... sorry! with  Jungle Cruise down, it takes away from a lot of the fun. I sent text messages to those I didnt talk to and see some are online  hope the weekend has been great for everyone!!! But its not over yet!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

Well, all the players are here and one is actually leaving us today. . .bye Jeff, have a great trip home. . .don't work too hard when you get back.

Here are the players I have met so far. . .Teresa, Char, Bob (Mr. Smee), Jeff (timeless), Patty (dismem), Jill, Shawn, Angy, Randy, Carrie, John (goofydad), Mel (piratemel), Leo, Tracy and Robin. . .I haven't yet met Tracey (connorsmom) though others have.

We are all having a great time.  Expect a full trip report when we get back.

Love to all of you and lots of disney hugs. . .

Darcy


----------



## CinRell

Aw Kimmie I'm so very sorry. You are in my prayers still... I wish I were there with you to give you a great big hug.


----------



## ugadog99

Hi Kimmie, I'm so sorry about the loss of your uncle.  You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.

Melanie


----------



## ANTSS2001

Kimmielee said:


> My uncle passed at 11:15 a.m. this morning.




 my deepest sympathy... you and your family are in my thouhgts and prayers...


----------



## ahoff

Kimmie, very sorry to hear of the passing of your Uncle.  Prayers to you and your family


----------



## nurse.darcy

ahoff said:


> Kimmie, very sorry to hear of the passing of your Uncle.  Prayers to you and your family



Hi there... 

I am having so much fun. . .off to MK tonight. . .I need to make sure these young kids get back to their room tonight. . .

Talk with you soon. . .


----------



## ANTSS2001

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi sweetie. . .miss your emails. ..
> 
> I am having so much fun. . .off to MK tonight. . .I need to make sure these young kids get back to their room tonight. . .
> 
> Call me if you want later. . .



am so jealous!!!


----------



## Kimmielee

CinRell said:


> Aw Kimmie I'm so very sorry. You are in my prayers still... I wish I were there with you to give you a great big hug.


 


ugadog99 said:


> Hi Kimmie, I'm so sorry about the loss of your uncle. You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers.
> 
> Melanie


 


ANTSS2001 said:


> my deepest sympathy... you and your family are in my thouhgts and prayers...


 


ahoff said:


> Kimmie, very sorry to hear of the passing of your Uncle. Prayers to you and your family


 
Thanks for the thoughts and prayers... it means more than you know. No matter what.. it's times like this when you remember that life is way to short.  I've gotten so many PM's, text messages, calls and e-cards... I have some wonderful friends.  I'm off to finish packing and then heading out in the early a.m. hours. Thanks again!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Hello Everyone!!

I am back from my trip - I meet some really great people and had a great time  Really didnt' want to leave so now I need to start planning my next trip!


----------



## disneyfanx3

Kimmie - sorry to hear about your uncle - you are in my prayers


----------



## ANTSS2001

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I am back from my trip - I meet some really great people and had a great time  Really didnt' want to leave so now I need to start planning my next trip!



 home !!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I am back from my trip - I meet some really great people and had a great time  Really didnt' want to leave so now I need to start planning my next trip!



Char, It was really great to meet you.  Didn't know you were leaving today.  We will chat soon


----------



## katydidbug1

Morning All

Back from the world.  It was great to catch up with some old friends and meeting some new Peeps. All in all, it was a great weekend.  Got to spend some quality time with my Honey, and get to see him again in 3 weeks. 

Hope everyone else is having a great day!


----------



## CinRell

Welcome home, DF and KD!!


----------



## katydidbug1

CinRell said:


> Welcome home, DF and KD!!



Hiya Miss Cindy

Have a good weekend?


----------



## CinRell

katydidbug1 said:


> Hiya Miss Cindy
> 
> Have a good weekend?



It was a BUSY one! Getting ready for my business trip to Salt Lake City... I am typically a frazzled mess the days leading to going out of town for work


----------



## buena vista

CinRell said:


> Introducing Sir Tommy Bichon
> 
> He had a minimum of 2 inches of solid matts covering his body.  He's a bit skiddish but loves his foster daddy and will cuddle with him as long as he can.



 Thanks Cin. You're doing great work.


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Back from the world.  It was great to catch up with some old friends and meeting some new Peeps. All in all, it was a great weekend.  Got to spend some quality time with my Honey, and get to see him again in 3 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day!



WB K! .. glad you had such a wonderful time. I'm looking forward to the pics and reports .

ps. couldn't you have brought a just a little of that warm weather on your way back??


----------



## buena vista

Kimmie, I echo everyone's thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> WB K! .. glad you had such a wonderful time. I'm looking forward to the pics and reports .
> 
> ps. couldn't you have brought a just a little of that warm weather on your way back??



Sorry Tom, I tried, I really really did...was quite the shock when I got to logan last night in capri's and flip flops, was almost 90 when I left Orlando...bout 50 when I got to logan...lol...I'll try harder next time...k?


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> Sorry Tom, I tried, I really really did...was quite the shock when I got to logan last night in capri's and flip flops, was almost 90 when I left Orlando...bout 50 when I got to logan...lol...I'll try harder next time...k?



It's ok.. I fully understand you can only bring so much pixiedust in your carry-on. I appreciate your trying.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> It's ok.. I fully understand you can only bring so much pixiedust in your carry-on. I appreciate your trying.



I spose I could have left the laptop and book in Fla...and brought home some warm, but I kinda needed those..lol


----------



## buena vista

katydidbug1 said:


> I spose I could have left the laptop and book in Fla...and brought home some warm, but I kinda needed those..lol



True.. and I expect that you have a packing list for both the flight to MCO AND the return trip and that pixiedust was on that list, BUT I'll bet you never expected the Montreal express to arrive at Logan the same time you did.


----------



## CinRell

Right now Salt Lake City is upper 80s to 90s and sunny.

It was yesterday.. will be tomorrow.

Wednesday, it shoots down to 50s and rain. When will the weather start looking more decent there? Sunday. When I leave.


----------



## katydidbug1

buena vista said:


> True.. and I expect that you have a packing list for both the flight to MCO AND the return trip and that pixiedust was on that list, BUT I'll bet you never expected the Montreal express to arrive at Logan the same time you did.



LOL...Yup....have a packing list...of course..would you expect anything less....of course the one thing I wanted to pack in my suitcase is still there...well 2 things...forgot my cell phone charger...LOL....and well, Smee is still there too 

So wasn't expecting the weather either...lol


----------



## Emtgirljen

katydidbug1 said:


> So wasn't expecting the weather either...lol



Nobody expects the Spanish Inquisition!  Oh, wait... you were talking about weather... never mind.  Carry on!


----------



## CoMickey

Kimmielee said:


> I haven't been around much but still have many, many friends on this thread. I hope everyone that is in my favorite place in the whole wide world is enjoying themselves.
> 
> I need some prayers please. My uncle, in KY, was flown via Helicopter from his Dr.'s office in Painstville to the hospital in Huntington, WV in the hopes of managing what appeared to be a blood vessel that was about to rupture. Unfortunately, it did... during mid-flight.
> 
> He's in intensive care and struggling for his life. I've experienced the power of prayer and I know that this group is incredible when it comes to this... so please.... pray for my Uncle Leo.
> 
> Thanks and sorry to post this in the middle of all the celebrating!





Kimmie -

So sorry to hear about your uncle.  I was in PHX celebrating my DD's birthday with Mr. CA and didn't see your posts until today. Loving and heartfelt thoughts have been sent your way to you and your family.


----------



## CoMickey

So glad to hear that everyone is having or had a great time at WDW this past couple of days!!!  Hope there was lots of pixie dust and love floating in the air...WDW is a magical place and now holds such a special place in my heart for so many reasons but one in particular...Mr.CA!  

Listening to WDW CD right now and I am so excited and looking forward to our celebration trip over the 4th of July weekend!  

I'm in CA now for two weeks!   We'll be going to Disneyland this weekend...it'll be crowded since it is Memorial Weekend  but it'll be great, my DD is flying in from PHX to join us. Wow, we'll be one big happy family!  Can't wait!


----------



## Keneke

Hey, new here, this thread makes me very hopeful! I'm a single guy who loves Disney, has a good job and home, not crazy or horrible looking, wants a family...you'd think I'd have it made. 

As Grimsby likes to say, "Perhaps you haven't been looking hard enough..."


----------



## Sha

Keneke said:


> Hey, new here, this thread makes me very hopeful! I'm a single guy who loves Disney, has a good job and home, not crazy or horrible looking, wants a family...you'd think I'd have it made.
> 
> As Grimsby likes to say, "Perhaps you haven't been looking hard enough..."



welcome!!! Maybe Grimsby is wrong and you are looking TOO hard....  either way, you may be in luck on a thread like this. There have been several couples that have met here and a few have even gotten married. Good luck!



CoMickey said:


> So glad to hear that everyone is having or had a great time at WDW this past couple of days!!!  Hope there was lots of pixie dust and love floating in the air...WDW is a magical place and now holds such a special place in my heart for so many reasons but one in particular...Mr.CA!
> 
> Listening to WDW CD right now and I am so excited and looking forward to our celebration trip over the 4th of July weekend!
> 
> I'm in CA now for two weeks!   We'll be going to Disneyland this weekend...it'll be crowded since it is Memorial Weekend  but it'll be great, my DD is flying in from PHX to join us. Wow, we'll be one big happy family!  Can't wait!



Sounds like an awesome weekend planned there Vicki!!! Had a great time myself and really enjoyed seeing my friends and having some time with new friends. 



buena vista said:


> True.. and I expect that you have a packing list for both the flight to MCO AND the return trip and that pixiedust was on that list, BUT I'll bet you never expected the Montreal express to arrive at Logan the same time you did.



Speaking of a packing list.... wasnt I suppose to get one "hand delivered"????? LMAO!



buena vista said:


> WB K! .. glad you had such a wonderful time. I'm looking forward to the pics and reports .
> 
> ps. couldn't you have brought a just a little of that warm weather on your way back??



Some of us still needed the warm weather!  



katydidbug1 said:


> Morning All
> 
> Back from the world.  It was great to catch up with some old friends and meeting some new Peeps. All in all, it was a great weekend.  Got to spend some quality time with my Honey, and get to see him again in 3 weeks.
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a great day!



Missed you at breakfast (and dinner last night)! Were were able to extend that ADR for some others who we had met with last night. 



disneyfanx3 said:


> Hello Everyone!!
> 
> I am back from my trip - I meet some really great people and had a great time  Really didnt' want to leave so now I need to start planning my next trip!



was great meeting up with you too Charlene!! Wish you couldve stayed longer last night. Always be in planning mode for the next trip  



Kimmielee said:


> As for your last sentence.... I'm intrigued... you did WHAT????



LMAO ummm, I have no idea what I did, but know its something that I wouldnt do! 



CinRell said:


> Right now Salt Lake City is upper 80s to 90s and sunny.
> 
> It was yesterday.. will be tomorrow.
> 
> Wednesday, it shoots down to 50s and rain. When will the weather start looking more decent there? Sunday. When I leave.



Hopes the weather gets better for your trip Cin.


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Hi folks. . .
> 
> Just wanted to say sorry for no update yesterday. . .I was busy. . .and it turned out to be a late night. . .
> 
> but just wore out after a day at DHS. . .sleepy time. . .talk to you all later. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .
> 
> Well, all the players are here and one is actually leaving us today. . .bye Jeff, have a great trip home. . .don't work too hard when you get back.
> 
> Here are the players I have met so far. . .Teresa, Char, Bob (Mr. Smee), Jeff (timeless), Patty (dismem), Jill, Shawn, Angy, Randy, Carrie, John (goofydad), Mel (piratemel), Leo, Tracy and Robin. . .I haven't yet met Tracey (connorsmom) though others have.
> 
> We are all having a great time.  Expect a full trip report when we get back.
> 
> Love to all of you and lots of disney hugs. . .
> 
> Darcy




 Darcy! 

 

 

 

 

and even  

It was all a blast!


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

Mrsduck101 said:


> Darcy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and even
> 
> It was all a blast!




SPILL, JILL!!!


----------



## CinRell

Keneke said:


> Hey, new here, this thread makes me very hopeful! I'm a single guy who loves Disney, has a good job and home, not crazy or horrible looking, wants a family...you'd think I'd have it made.
> 
> As Grimsby likes to say, "Perhaps you haven't been looking hard enough..."



Welcome to the board where women vastly outnumber men.  If you're looking for a Disney Princess, you won't have a hard time finding one at all

Post often!


----------



## CinRell

Thanks, Sha  

Welcome Back, Jill!


----------



## libertybell7

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> SPILL, JILL!!!




Ducks's dont kiss and tell...

We had a great time together


----------



## wdwtheplacetobe

libertybell7 said:


> Ducks's dont kiss and tell...
> 
> We had a great time together



That's ALL I wanted to know!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

wdwtheplacetobe said:


> SPILL, JILL!!!



Spill. . .ROFLMAO. . .

Good to meet you my friend. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Ducks's dont kiss and tell...
> 
> We had a great time together



Nice meeting you too Shawn.


----------



## acm563

Good morning all and (((HUGS))) and a very special good morning to a wonderful man in MI...baby thanks for making this past weekend as wonderful asit was and a special thank you for waiting with me at my gate then the special second good bye although you almost made me cry...  

WOW!!! What a weekend...but how sad this morning is.... What a great fun group of people.
It was so nice to meet Sharon, Charlene, Mel, Cait, Carrie, Patty, Darcy, Robin, Tracy, Jill and Teresa..they are ALL such beautiful women...I was sorry I did not get a chance to meet Tracey (Connors Mom)...hey lady what was up with that....you were right next door yet we kept missing you.... I hope I did not miss anyone...

It was also nice to meet Shawn, Jeff, Bob and John. Shawn I am sorry I did not get my pic of you eating popcorn Bob thanks for the Cheese Soup recipe you are a sweetie... John...what can I say besides thank you for everything!!!!! and for carting Randy and I around!  If I have missed anyone forgive me I am exhausted.

It was wonderful to meet such a friendly group of people and to be able to share my love of Disney with some.... 

I hope everyone has a wonderful day.... 

Carrie, hope you finally arrived home safely, I know the plane issue was a scary one for you but at least they grounded the plane instead of taking chances. (((HUGS)))


----------



## Sha

Morning Angy!! And good morning to everyone else! Hope everyone is still wonderful!


----------



## acm563

Sha said:


> Morning Angy!! And good morning to everyone else! Hope everyone is still wonderful!


Good morning Sha...Thanks again for all you did to put this meet together. It was wonderful to meet you..(((HUGS))) Good luck with passing state boards.


----------



## Jenroc

Welcome back EVERYONE !!!! I hope it was as magical as you all had hoped !!!


----------



## Sha

acm563 said:


> Good morning Sha...Thanks again for all you did to put this meet together. It was wonderful to meet you..(((HUGS))) Good luck with passing state boards.



It was wonderful to meet you too and see how happy Randy is... can we say a man glows with happiness??? He was beaming!!! Course, you were too  I had fun doing what I did... Just wish I couldve added more to dinner, but when I called back a few times they kept saying no. DL told me last night that they wouldve worked it out if more had shown up.


----------



## tawasdave

Good Morning all!!!  A very special I miss you whole bunches good morning to my   in VA...  

What a blast...it was awesome...and I am SOOOOOOOOOOO ready to go back right now...ok all together...lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....lol

To John and Carrie..thanks so much for driving Ang and I around we really appreciate it and was great to meet you both.  I especially loves all those big hugs from Carrie...

Sha, thanks so much for all you did for this little group...you have no idea how much we appreciate it...and good luck with the boards...I am sure you will ace them!!!

Well back to reality...Soon as I win the lottery I will let ya all know and I will bring ya all back down to


----------



## Sha

tawasdave said:


> What a blast...it was awesome...and I am SOOOOOOOOOOO ready to go back right now...ok all together...lets GOOOOOOOOOOOOOO....lol
> 
> Well back to reality...Soon as I win the lottery I will let ya all know and I will bring ya all back town to



Come on!!! Let's go!!! Im arriving on Friday


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning all.  I had a blast with all those that I met.    It was great meeting everyone.  Can't wait until we do it again.  

Thanks Darcy for hanging out at AK but I won't ride Primevil Whirl again   Finally rode ToT and will not do it again, did not like the feeling of my butt leaving the seat  (thanks Randy for holding my hand or should I say letting me grab your arm).


----------



## CinRell

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning all.  I had a blast with all those that I met.    It was great meeting everyone.  Can't wait until we do it again.
> 
> Thanks Darcy for hanging out at AK but I won't ride Primevil Whirl again   Finally rode ToT and will not do it again, did not like the feeling of my butt leaving the seat  (thanks Randy for holding my hand or should I say letting me grab your arm).



Hey, at least you tried! Kudos for that!


----------



## ttester9612

CinRell said:


> Hey, at least you tried! Kudos for that!



Yea and I have a Pic to prove it.


----------



## Sha

ttester9612 said:


> Yea and I have a Pic to prove it.



but she backed out of BTM!


----------



## ttester9612

Sha said:


> but she backed out of BTM!



Yep I sure did.  Two thrill rides was enough for me, oh but don't forget Test Track, rode that for the first time, which I can do again.


----------



## tawasdave

Well see this time she did TOT and Test Track....next time EE and Big Thunder mountain...course who ever holds her hand be careful...I think finally today the blood is flowing to my hand again....


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Spill. . .ROFLMAO. . .
> 
> Good to meet you my friend. . .



 

I was NOT the one who spilled, just to clear things up  

Darcy is my long lost sister.....


----------



## Carrieannew

acm563 said:


> Carrie, hope you finally arrived home safely, I know the plane issue was a scary one for you but at least they grounded the plane instead of taking chances. (((HUGS)))



Hey Angy

Miss you and Randy already. How can you just leave your kids? Is that not child abandomment. 

We had a blast! 

One word... Seriously!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Angy
> 
> Miss you and Randy already. How can you just leave your kids? Is that not child abandomment.
> 
> We had a blast!
> 
> One word... Seriously!



DUDE...Seriously?...SERIOUSLY?


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> DUDE...Seriously?...SERIOUSLY?



Dude.. dude... Seriously... really.... dude

oh so funny. That night was a highlight of the weekend. And you want to talk photos Randy.. ya... someone has a picture of you up on stage at the AC shakin your bum bum


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> Hey Angy
> 
> Miss you and Randy already. How can you just leave your kids? Is that not child abandomment.
> 
> We had a blast!
> 
> One word... Seriously!





tawasdave said:


> DUDE...Seriously?...SERIOUSLY?



Gosh Randy you and I are bad parents, who would have ever thunk it?? Or is it that we had two rotten children....seriously dude!!! 
Of course what happens at AC had better be staying at AC!!!! ahem if you two know what I mean....  

heheheh and oh yea there is another pic I need to send ya babe....heheheeheh the one Carrie is talking about 

I had a blast , this weekend rocked!


----------



## tawasdave

Carrieannew said:


> Dude.. dude... Seriously... really.... dude
> 
> oh so funny. That night was a highlight of the weekend. And you want to talk photos Randy.. ya... someone has a picture of you up on stage at the AC shakin your bum bum




Who does? Seriously...who?  Dude...Who has the picture?  Seriously...


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> Gosh Randy you and I are bad parents, who would have ever thunk it?? Or is it that we had two rotten children....seriously dude!!!
> Of course what happens at AC had better be staying at AC!!!! ahem if you two know what I mean....
> 
> heheheh and oh yea there is another pic I need to send ya babe....heheheeheh the one Carrie is talking about
> 
> I had a blast , this weekend rocked!



What my dear sweet Disney  does not realize is that I have pictures at AC of her gettin a little tail...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> What my dear sweet Disney  does not realize is that I have pictures at AC of her gettin a little tail...



oh but I do realize you have pictures and so does someone else and if I hear of ANY of those going to anyone besides those that were already there you and that other person are on my naughty pay back list and you dont want to get on that list   We can talk about it all we want to as it was actually quite funny but we do not do pictures...how many times do I have to repeat that...geeeeeesssshhhhhh!!!!


----------



## tawasdave

acm563 said:


> oh but I do realize you have pictures and so does someone else and if I hear of ANY of those going to anyone besides those that were already there you and that other person are on my naughty pay back list and you dont want to get on that list   We can talk about it all we want to as it was actually quite funny but we do not do pictures...how many times do I have to repeat that...geeeeeesssshhhhhh!!!!



Awwwwwwwwwww, honey...I told Carrie not to post those pictures...


----------



## Carrieannew

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww, honey...I told Carrie not to post those pictures...



HEY

Is it not enough I had to watch my parents make out all weekend. Now fighting. 

I can't be from this horrible home. I might turn out bad. 

SERIOUSLY

NO PICTURES


----------



## CinRell

tawasdave said:


> I have pictures at AC of her gettin a little tail..



Um.. ok does that mean the same thing in Michigan as it does in Ohio?


----------



## Carrieannew

CinRell said:


> Um.. ok does that mean the same thing in Michigan as it does in Ohio?





Means the same thing here up in the armpit of new england I mean CT


----------



## tawasdave

CinRell said:


> Um.. ok does that mean the same thing in Michigan as it does in Ohio?




I cannot say because you know the rule....what happens at Disney stays at Disney...


----------



## acm563

tawasdave said:


> Awwwwwwwwwww, honey...I told Carrie not to post those pictures...


Well saying no hasnt stopped anyone before so why bother


----------



## acm563

Carrieannew said:


> HEY
> 
> Is it not enough I had to watch my parents make out all weekend. Now fighting.
> 
> 
> SERIOUSLY
> 
> NO PICTURES



hheheheh no fighting allowed...we dont allow fighting anymore than we do pictures...heheheh I thought we all discussed this in chat, I even told Time no pics that night, heheh why do you think I threw the napkin up over my face at dinner and said NO.... did ya think I was just playing with ya  Its all good no problems, no fighting...and NO PICS!!! SERIOUSLY............... lol


----------



## ttester9612

Kimmilee, sorry to hear about your uncle.  You and your family are in my prayers.

Darcy, great pic of you and I our first day.  Don't forget to email it to me.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> I was NOT the one who spilled, just to clear things up
> 
> Darcy is my long lost sister.....



Yes, Jill and obviously grew up together in a different dimension. . .lol.  But as for the spilling, that was ALL me.  Don't believe me?  Just ask Timeless, who was the victim, more than once, of my spillage. . .lol.

I had an absolute ball meeting everyone. Jill, Shawn, Pattie, Jeff, Leo, Tracy and Robin are all really long lost family and will forever be known as such.  As for the rest of you, it was great meeting you all.  By the way Teresa, you are also a long lost sister. . .in fact didn't someone say we kinda look like sisters. . .

Sharon, thanks for putting this together, I just wish I could have spent more time with some of you.  Glad I got to hang out with those that I did.  This was really great for a first timer. . .It's going to take a while for me to get rid of my "east coast" accent. . .lol.

Will probably post some stories and pics tomorrow. . .hugs all. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Yes, Jill and obviously grew up together in a different dimension. . .lol.  But as for the spilling, that was ALL me.  Don't believe me?  Just ask Timeless, who was the victim, more than once, of my spillage. . .lol.
> 
> I had an absolute ball meeting everyone. Jill, Shawn, Pattie, Jeff, Leo, Tracy and Robin are all really long lost family and will forever be known as such.  As for the rest of you, it was great meeting you all.
> Will probably post some stories and pics tomorrow. . .hugs all. . .



Did he send you a bill for cleaning the drinks off of his pants?  

Darcy my friend, you hit hard when provoked  
And I had a soy nut in my shoe....

I only have 3 photo pass pictures  but 2 are test track and one is the tower so Darcy, Leo, Patty, Jeff, Tracy let me know if you would like me to send them. 

Still tired here, was hard to say good-bye to Shawn, can't wait until we do it again


----------



## dismem98

What a great 10 days for me and I never post much!!!!!!!!!!!

But had to tell my new friends thanks and you all know what I mean.  So nice to be able to have some conversations to get to know one another.

Was awesome meeting so many of you: Darcy, Thersa, Char, Bob, John,Jill, Shawn, Tracey, Leo, Robin, and Tracy. 

Good to see others I had already meant before: Mel. Cait and Randy.

Too bad only some of us got to hang out together, but with such a big crowd it's difficult.  Angie, only had a brief hello, but think you might be a lot of fun to hang with.   The dark side can be loads of fun just give it a chance.

Peace out.......
Patty


----------



## acm563

dismem98 said:


> Angie, only had a brief hello, but think you might be a lot of fun to hang with.   The dark side can be loads of fun just give it a chance.
> 
> Peace out.......
> Patty


Patty, I was very happy that I was able to meet you if ever so briefly....I happen to travel to the dark side quite often... (who would have ever guessed....hahah yea right) and I think the dark side is quite entertaining in a lot of ways.... I had hoped to at least be able to sit down with you for a drink and I am sorry that did not happen. I actually have a great deal of respect for you and I want you to know that  If you are ever there at some other time when I am visiting perhaps we can coordinate our efforts and share that drink!


----------



## stitch90210

like a good friend of mine i prefer to steer clear of the drama but when someone that i know and care about as a friend is hurting i am going to comment. i do not know you people but i do personally know one person on this board and while she says things are taken care of privately i think it is time to publicly say what needs to be said whether she wants me to say these things or not. as women you want to act innocent and say things you think noone else will pick up on and you guys are wrong on that and i care enough to make a stand and protect the ones i care about. and i will hope that the man in her life can understand that . when someone comes onto a forum like this and attachments are made then it is unfair  to single out that new person as the bad guy. if a man is flirting with you and then ends up with someone else blame him not the new woman or vice versa if it is a new guy going after a woman who has been a regular on board. i have seen your chat room, seen your viciousness towards one another and have to ask myself if that is what disney is all about and the answer to that is no. you people are letting your insecurities and jealousy over ride your common sense and you are acting very inappropraitely towards others. i am sure by now you all know who my friend on here is and i was in chat a certain night and saw a conversation where she asked a certain favor and i know from just talking to her now that she asked that certain favor in person and not only did someone not honor that request you went even further and posted what she specifically ask you not to post. now i know her man defended her in this privately but i am here to say publicly that what you did was wrong, you knew what you were doing, you did it with intent to make problems and you are not innocent of wrong doing. you have tried to portray yourself as innocent yet you are guilty of a lot due to your own insecurities. this does not only apply to my friend but i am seeing it over and over again. what is wrong with this picture? this is supposed to be people who love disney yet the magic is lacking. you people go into chat and attack others with no thought to anyones feelings.what have any of these people did to you, do you know for a fact that any wrong doing occurred or are you listening to rumors. noone controls another persons actions, if during your meet you didn't get to spend time with someone then blame that someone not anyone they were rooming with. remember what disney is all about, the love and the magic and the cooperation. bring this discussion back around to the topic and let your pettiness fall away. i dont have time to come into chat often but feel free to light into me in chat, i am a man with broad shoulders and more than willing and able to defend the people that i love because thats what a real man does.it is a weak man that allows a bully to stand their ground , sometimes a real man walks away from a fight but a real man will also defend what is right and knows that you have to stand for something or you will fall for anything. my gal pal is perfectly capable of defending herself but i wanted her to know i have her back and the back of her friends. i have nothing to lose. i have not named any names so i guess that means anyone who cares to reply negatively must have a guilty conscience. so instead of being negative how about remembering what everyone has in common, that is a love for disney, although from the posts i have read i think that too is more horse pooh than anything else.if you have to always be attacking each other on a personal level then you are not here discussing disney .


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Patty, I was very happy that I was able to meet you if ever so briefly....I happen to travel to the dark side quite often... (who would have ever guessed....hahah yea right) and I think the dark side is quite entertaining in a lot of ways.... I had hoped to at least be able to sit down with you for a drink and I am sorry that did not happen. I actually have a great deal of respect for you and I want you to know that  If you are ever there at some other time when I am visiting perhaps we can coordinate our efforts and share that drink!



That will definitely happen Angy. . .she and I are going to be there in August when I bring my son and his friend.  We will plan on that drink. . .Watch out Timeout Bar. . .three crazy ladies will be headed your way. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

stitch90210 said:


> like a good friend of mine i prefer to steer clear of the drama but when someone that i know and care about as a friend is hurting i am going to comment. i do not know you people but i do personally know one person on this board and while she says things are taken care of privately i think it is time to publicly say what needs to be said whether she wants me to say these things or not. as women you want to act innocent and say things you think noone else will pick up on and you guys are wrong on that and i care enough to make a stand and protect the ones i care about. and i will hope that the man in her life can understand that . when someone comes onto a forum like this and attachments are made then it is unfair  to single out that new person as the bad guy. if a man is flirting with you and then ends up with someone else blame him not the new woman or vice versa if it is a new guy going after a woman who has been a regular on board. i have seen your chat room, seen your viciousness towards one another and have to ask myself if that is what disney is all about and the answer to that is no. you people are letting your insecurities and jealousy over ride your common sense and you are acting very inappropraitely towards others. i am sure by now you all know who my friend on here is and i was in chat a certain night and saw a conversation where she asked a certain favor and i know from just talking to her now that she asked that certain favor in person and not only did someone not honor that request you went even further and posted what she specifically ask you not to post. now i know her man defended her in this privately but i am here to say publicly that what you did was wrong, you knew what you were doing, you did it with intent to make problems and you are not innocent of wrong doing. you have tried to portray yourself as innocent yet you are guilty of a lot due to your own insecurities. this does not only apply to my friend but i am seeing it over and over again. what is wrong with this picture? this is supposed to be people who love disney yet the magic is lacking. you people go into chat and attack others with no thought to anyones feelings.what have any of these people did to you, do you know for a fact that any wrong doing occurred or are you listening to rumors. noone controls another persons actions, if during your meet you didn't get to spend time with someone then blame that someone not anyone they were rooming with. remember what disney is all about, the love and the magic and the cooperation. bring this discussion back around to the topic and let your pettiness fall away. i dont have time to come into chat often but feel free to light into me in chat, i am a man with broad shoulders and more than willing and able to defend the people that i love because thats what a real man does.it is a weak man that allows a bully to stand their ground , sometimes a real man walks away from a fight but a real man will also defend what is right and knows that you have to stand for something or you will fall for anything. my gal pal is perfectly capable of defending herself but i wanted her to know i have her back and the back of her friends. i have nothing to lose. i have not named any names so i guess that means anyone who cares to reply negatively must have a guilty conscience. so instead of being negative how about remembering what everyone has in common, that is a love for disney, although from the posts i have read i think that too is more horse pooh than anything else.if you have to always be attacking each other on a personal level then you are not here discussing disney .



Dang, did I miss some drama again?  I will forever and ever be known as clueless. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Okay folks, finally home.  I had an absolute ball meeting and hanging out with new folks.  I have pics to read through but not as many as I like.  Hopefully, we can compile a place for all the pics so I can have a ton of great memories from the trip.  

I can't wait to get the chance to do it again.


----------



## disneyfanx3

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, did I miss some drama again?  I will forever and ever be known as clueless. . .



You are not the only one - I have no clue what that is all about.

It was nice to meet you glad you made it home safely


----------



## ttester9612

Good Morning Everyone.  Glad to see everyone made it home safely. 

I am so ready to go back.  At least I can now start planning for the December trip and my dad's 80 "B" day celebration there.  Can't wait until he see WDW for the first time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

disneyfanx3 said:


> You are not the only one - I have no clue what that is all about.
> 
> It was nice to meet you glad you made it home safely



Nice to meet you too Char.  For some reason I thought you were staying longer. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

ttester9612 said:


> Good Morning Everyone.  Glad to see everyone made it home safely.
> 
> I am so ready to go back.  At least I can now start planning for the December trip and my dad's 80 "B" day celebration there.  Can't wait until he see WDW for the first time.



I feel you girlfriend.  I was so excited to book my August trip while there at the discounted rate.  Sweet.  I'll email you that pic of us later on today.


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> That will definitely happen Angy. . .she and I are going to be there in August when I bring my son and his friend.  We will plan on that drink. . .Watch out Timeout Bar. . .three crazy ladies will be headed your way. . .




That would be the Tune -In lounge.     It's ok, you did have 3 drinks.  Right , Mario??   

Patty


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> I only have 3 photo pass pictures  but 2 are test track and one is the tower so Darcy, Leo, Patty, Jeff, Tracy let me know if you would like me to send them.


Unfortunatly, I don't have the photopass card either for those pics, but would appreciate the link sent to me also. Yeah, great pic of us all sleeping in the car on Test Track. It was funny to see everyone looking at our pic instead of viewing their own!  



dismem98 said:


> But had to tell my new friends thanks and you all know what I mean.  So nice to be able to have some conversations to get to know one another.
> 
> Was awesome meeting so many of you: Darcy, Thersa, Char, Bob, John,Jill, Shawn, Tracey, Leo, Robin, and Tracy.
> 
> The dark side can be loads of fun just give it a chance.
> 
> Peace out.......
> Patty



Was great meeting you, Robin, Darcy, Tracy, Jill and Shawn. And Jeff, it was great seeing you again.

Yes...the darkside can be a good time once you give it a chance. So, when are we going again to engineer/build another slushie tower?  

Hey Patty...was it me or was it a bit nipply at Pirates of the Caribbean that night??


----------



## dismem98

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang, did I miss some drama again?  I will forever and ever be known as clueless. . .





Somebody I think is messing with me again.   

I got confused yesterday and now today...  geezzz   think I need a slushie    Maybe 2...

Patty


----------



## dismem98

Hey Patty...was it me or was it a bit nipply at Pirates of the Caribbean that night?? [/QUOTE]


Let'sjust say my nipples may never be the same...  

Good times


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> That would be the Tune -In lounge.     It's ok, you did have 3 drinks.  Right , Mario??
> 
> Patty



Eh, I was close. . .lol. . .And I couldn't even remember Mario's name. . .sad. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Patty...was it me or was it a bit nipply at Pirates of the Caribbean that night??




Let'sjust say my nipples may never be the same...  

Good times[/QUOTE]


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Eh, I was close. . .lol. . .And I couldn't even remember Mario's name. . .sad. . .lol



hahaha I think there is probably a lot you don't remember! LOL


I got home alive.  Good Times with great people! Can't wait to do it again!

I am glad that this didn't happen until the last day .. if you look close you can see the outline of my butterfly necklace...LOL  OUCH!!!


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Let'sjust say my nipples may never be the same...
> 
> Good times



       [/QUOTE]

ok, waaaay TMI. I thought what happened at Disney was supposed to stay there!


----------



## buena vista

Too all who went home this weekend to be with family and friends, welcome back! I'm sorry to have missed this weekend's festivities ... well, make that not physically present, afterall I did receive the text messages, drunk dials, and even a couple of somewhat sober live accounts. So thank you for those! Thank you too to Coaster and Improvgal for meeting up locally and introducing me to glowtinis! 

As for what was relayed back to me, I will stick to the code - what happens at Disney, stays at Disney.. though never again will I hear "Drink up me hearties, yo ho" or "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" without smirking.  

..speaking of which, have a great middle of the week day everyone!!!


----------



## NJGuy3

dismem98 said:


> Hey Patty...was it me or was it a bit nipply at Pirates of the Caribbean that night??




Let'sjust say my nipples may never be the same...  

Good times[/QUOTE]

That's what the glowtini cubes were for..."follow the beacon"...


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Too all who went home this weekend to be with family and friends, welcome back! I'm sorry to have missed this weekend's festivities ... well, make that not physically present, afterall I did receive the text messages, drunk dials, and even a couple of somewhat sober live accounts. So thank you for those! Thank you too to Coaster and Improvgal meeting up locally and introducing me to glowtinis!
> 
> As for what was relayed back to me, I will stick to the code - what happens at Disney, stays at Disney.. though never again will I hear "Drink up me hearties, yo ho" or "Chitty Chitty Bang Bang" without smirking.
> 
> ..speaking of which, have a great middle of the week day everyone!!!




  You definitely got to experience some of the fun, even though you were about 1500 miles away!


Some of my favorite memories:
"sloppyrolls"
"speedoman"
"weddingdancer"


----------



## Mrsduck101

dismem98 said:


> That would be the Tune -In lounge.     It's ok, you did have 3 drinks.  Right , Mario??
> 
> Patty




 

Patty how do you remember? You had 4 drinks


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Unfortunatly, I don't have the photopass card either for those pics, but would appreciate the link sent to me also. Yeah, great pic of us all sleeping in the car on Test Track. It was funny to see everyone looking at our pic instead of viewing their own!
> 
> 
> 
> Was great meeting you, Robin, Darcy, Tracy, Jill and Shawn. And Jeff, it was great seeing you again.
> 
> Yes...the darkside can be a good time once you give it a chance. So, when are we going again to engineer/build another slushie tower?



Sent the link Leo  

I hope to be there for the next tower


----------



## Mrsduck101

dismem98 said:


> Somebody I think is messing with me again.
> 
> I got confused yesterday and now today...  geezzz   think I need a slushie    Maybe 2...
> 
> Patty



slushies? Maybe 10.....


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mrsduck101 said:


> slushies? Maybe 10.....



 Hi Mrsduck101!!  Just noticed that we're just one day apart with our ticker!!! where are you staying ?


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Sent the link Leo
> 
> I hope to be there for the next tower



Thanks Jill...I just checked my email and I received it.

Yeah, we definetly gotta be there for the next tower. I think Jeff and I had a good handle on keeping it structurally sound.

Remember when you, Shawn, Darcy, Patty, Jeff and I were in the briefing room at Test Track?? There were plenty of jokes and laughter going on in there...


----------



## Mrsduck101

ANTSS2001 said:


> Hi Mrsduck101!!  Just noticed that we're just one day apart with our ticker!!! where are you staying ?



All Star Music Family Suite  

You?


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Thanks Jill...I just checked my email and I received it.
> 
> Yeah, we definetly gotta be there for the next tower. I think Jeff and I had a good handle on keeping it structurally sound.
> 
> Remember when you, Shawn, Darcy, Patty, Jeff and I were in the briefing room at Test Track?? There were plenty of jokes and laughter going on in there...




Snort! Man I need my post lunch.....


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Snort! Man I need my post lunch.....



Yes...this is post lunch, pre dinner time.

Has anyone inquired yet about purchasing 2 dining plans for 1 person?


----------



## ANTSS2001

Mrsduck101 said:


> All Star Music Family Suite
> 
> You?


 
awesome!!  POP !!


----------



## CoasterAddict

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...this is post lunch, pre dinner time.
> 
> Has anyone inquired yet about purchasing 2 dining plans for 1 person?



The deluxe dining plan is probably what you want in that case. 3 meals, ts or cs, 2 snacks, and a refillable mug. It's around $70/day.  Bon appetit.


----------



## Keneke

I exist! Here I am! Wooooooo hey! *jumps up and down*

I wonder how many more posts I can make before I can post pictures. Then....beware!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Keneke said:


> I exist! Here I am! Wooooooo hey! *jumps up and down*
> 
> I wonder how many more posts I can make before I can post pictures. Then....beware!



Welcome. . .and I can't remember how many posts it takes.  That was a while ago for me. . .lol.


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...this is post lunch, pre dinner time.
> 
> Has anyone inquired yet about purchasing 2 dining plans for 1 person?



 

Snort!


----------



## NJGuy3

It's almost 4pm...must be pre-dinner time.


----------



## brunette8706

What is your all time favorite hotel at Disney?

I booked the Poly for September and the Contemporary for December.  I have never been to either, so this will be my first.  I have stayed that the Animal Kingdom Lodge and that was GREAT!

Brunette


----------



## CoasterAddict

Animal Kingdom Lodge for scenery and atmosphere (also good restaurants and drinks). Boardwalk for location. (walking distance to Studios and Epcot, and ease of returning "home" after a night at JellyRolls.)


----------



## Timeless

Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Timeless said:


> Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
> I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.



Keep them coming sweetie. . .nice pics by the way. . .just make sure you send the "evidence" pics to me personally for my approval . . .lol


----------



## PirateMel

Timeless said:


> Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
> I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.



Nice pictures as Usual.
And you even went to the parks


----------



## ttester9612

Timeless said:


> Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
> I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.



They are great pics, even though I look terrible in mind. I was having fun and that's what counts.


----------



## Mrsduck101

Timeless said:


> Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
> I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.




 

Some great memories  

Can't wait to do it again


----------



## libertybell7

Timeless said:


> Hey everyone nice seeing some of you again and meeting the new kids.
> I have some photos up on my site with more to follow.



Jeff..Thank's for the good times and great memories. Jill and I are already planning our next trip...Hope to see you soon... 

Shawn


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all!!  Got home really late last night, but happy to see my kiddies this morning...my little guy started crawling while I was gone!  Had a really great time, but I'm glad to be back home with my boys.

So nice meeting you all!!  Char, we will definitely have to keep in touch.  Mel, thanks for hanging out with me at MGM.  Sha, thanks so much for inviting me for tea, definitely doing that with my mom in Nov.  Tracy, my wonder twin, next time we will hang out more.  Angy and Randy, I just never knew when it was safe to knock!!  Jill and Shawn, you guys look really good together.  I'm so happy for you!  Theresa, John, John, Cait and Bob, Patty and Jeff, it was really great meeting all of you!  And Darcy...you did meet me, but it was in France, and it was around 4pm, and the tower was pretty big by that point... Robin and Leo, sorry I missed you guys, but the pic under the big wheel was too funny!! Hope I didn't miss anyone.

I'm back to work tonight, so hopefully I'll get to my pictures at some point.  Good times.  Some sad times for me, but a necessary evil at this point in my life, and I did come home feeling better than when I got there (although I too have this darn cold...did someone lick my cup when I wasn't looking?!?)

K, I'm gonna go hunt for some caffeine.


----------



## Mrsduck101

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all!!  Got home really late last night, but happy to see my kiddies this morning...my little guy started crawling while I was gone!  Had a really great time, but I'm glad to be back home with my boys.
> 
> So nice meeting you all!!  Char, we will definitely have to keep in touch.  Mel, thanks for hanging out with me at MGM.  Sha, thanks so much for inviting me for tea, definitely doing that with my mom in Nov.  Tracy, my wonder twin, next time we will hang out more.  Angy and Randy, I just never knew when it was safe to knock!!  Jill and Shawn, you guys look really good together.  I'm so happy for you!  Theresa, John, John, Cait and Bob, Patty and Jeff, it was really great meeting all of you!  And Darcy...you did meet me, but it was in France, and it was around 4pm, and the tower was pretty big by that point... Robin and Leo, sorry I missed you guys, but the pic under the big wheel was too funny!! Hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I'm back to work tonight, so hopefully I'll get to my pictures at some point.  Good times.  Some sad times for me, but a necessary evil at this point in my life, and I did come home feeling better than when I got there (although I too have this darn cold...did someone lick my cup when I wasn't looking?!?)
> 
> K, I'm gonna go hunt for some caffeine.




Tracey  

So sorry I wasn't able to get to Mexico, but you saw how big that tower was  Duckie needed to sit down....

I am so glad you saw us sitting on the bench at the bus stop. I really wish I would have had more time with you! 
Shawn and I are very happy and very much


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers.  I am slowly but surely recovering from the wonderful trip to the World.  Brought a nasty sunburn, a scratchy voice/throat, and an overall tired body home with me.  Jumped right back into Physical therapy and work, can't wait to just be able to sleep in again!! I need a vacation to recover from my vacation!!

I wish I would have gotten a chance to spend more time with everyone from the boards! But my late arrival made that next to impossible.  Had a super awesome time all of you that I DID get a chance to hang out with, hope we can do it all again very soon!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

Tracey, I am sorry I didn't remember our meeting. . .in fact, I am not sure I remember ANYTHING from that night. . .

I was reviewing my pics and will have to send them to others for approval before I post as there are others in the pics that may or may not want the pics posted. . .I will get to them. . .I didn't take NEARLY as many as I had hoped to take, but I was having too much fun to remember my camera was in my backpack. . .


----------



## PirateMel

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all!!  Got home really late last night, but happy to see my kiddies this morning...my little guy started crawling while I was gone!  Had a really great time, but I'm glad to be back home with my boys.
> 
> So nice meeting you all!!  Char, we will definitely have to keep in touch.  Mel, thanks for hanging out with me at MGM.  Sha, thanks so much for inviting me for tea, definitely doing that with my mom in Nov.  Tracy, my wonder twin, next time we will hang out more.  Angy and Randy, I just never knew when it was safe to knock!!  Jill and Shawn, you guys look really good together.  I'm so happy for you!  Theresa, John, John, Cait and Bob, Patty and Jeff, it was really great meeting all of you!  And Darcy...you did meet me, but it was in France, and it was around 4pm, and the tower was pretty big by that point... Robin and Leo, sorry I missed you guys, but the pic under the big wheel was too funny!! Hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I'm back to work tonight, so hopefully I'll get to my pictures at some point.  Good times.  Some sad times for me, but a necessary evil at this point in my life, and I did come home feeling better than when I got there (although I too have this darn cold...did someone lick my cup when I wasn't looking?!?)
> 
> K, I'm gonna go hunt for some caffeine.




Thank you, I had fun.
Hope to see you again in the world.  
It was awesome to meet so many really nice people.


----------



## disneyfanx3

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey all!!  Got home really late last night, but happy to see my kiddies this morning...my little guy started crawling while I was gone!  Had a really great time, but I'm glad to be back home with my boys.
> 
> So nice meeting you all!!  Char, we will definitely have to keep in touch.  Mel, thanks for hanging out with me at MGM.  Sha, thanks so much for inviting me for tea, definitely doing that with my mom in Nov.  Tracy, my wonder twin, next time we will hang out more.  Angy and Randy, I just never knew when it was safe to knock!!  Jill and Shawn, you guys look really good together.  I'm so happy for you!  Theresa, John, John, Cait and Bob, Patty and Jeff, it was really great meeting all of you!  And Darcy...you did meet me, but it was in France, and it was around 4pm, and the tower was pretty big by that point... Robin and Leo, sorry I missed you guys, but the pic under the big wheel was too funny!! Hope I didn't miss anyone.
> 
> I'm back to work tonight, so hopefully I'll get to my pictures at some point.  Good times.  Some sad times for me, but a necessary evil at this point in my life, and I did come home feeling better than when I got there (although I too have this darn cold...did someone lick my cup when I wasn't looking?!?)
> 
> K, I'm gonna go hunt for some caffeine.




Tracey we defiantely have to keep in touch it was nice hanging out with you.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Dang people, move this board along already. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang people, move this board along already. . .



I think we're still recovering from that awesome WDW trip!   It's only been a few days ago since some of us got back. 
I'm sure this thread will get movin' along...there's still plenty of stories, jokes and incriminating photos that will be surfacing as the days go by...


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Dang people, move this board along already. . .




I need a slushie...Darcy is it your turn to buy a round? Oh and how is the abrasion doing? Jill and I can't wait to do it again


----------



## DisneyDreams21

Welcome back to all the Disney travelers!  I am finally getting to posting after recovering from vacation...and I have been challenged by trying to get the trip reports censored down to a G rated version--even PG...  Considering the company I kept, that may be near impossible  

Tracy--you are the most fun person to sit by the pool with healthy vitaminwater alcohol drinks, watch speedomen and listen to 80's tunes! I think we need to visit your pianoman again at Sloppyrolls 

Darcy--you are the best Cali girl that I have ever met! I have fond memories of doing those Jagerbomb shots in the room with you and pics 

Leo--it was nice to "meet you" too and get run over by the big wheel with 

Patty--I am so glad I got to spend some quality time with you drinking, eating, and at the parks! Can't wait to meet up again 

Timeless (Jeff)--Next time I will be there before the tower reaches 5 feet!lol  Your photos tell quite a story and I am glad I was there for at least some of it.

Angy and Randy--I am glad that we were able to meet.  I was going to knock a few times, but well...the lights were off  You make a cute couple

Superduckie and Shawn--Next time we need more time to get into trouble together.  If your room # was known, we would have had you with us for late night lawn stunts with the giant icons 

Tracey(connorsmom)--Where the heck were you?lol  I recall waving from the pool area with you on the balcony after some poolside drinking with Tracy.  

Char and Teresa--I would have liked more time to meet you both! Next time I won't take the last plane in

Sha--I was beyond words about all the work you put into the welcoming packets!  Thank you so much.  I even lit the tealight one night in the room I was hoping to meet you in person but will have to wait for the next meet.

To all the Dispeople I didn't meet--there will be more good times in the future

Stories and pics to follow soon........


----------



## DisneyDreams21

BV-Tom--I almost forgot you!lol  Just wanted to say that it felt like you were there with us in spirit or through the many drunk dials.  Either way, it was good to share our adventures with you.  Next time plan to be there in person


----------



## Sha

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Sha--I was beyond words about all the work you put into the welcoming packets!  Thank you so much.  I even lit the tealight one night in the room I was hoping to meet you in person but will have to wait for the next meet.



Am glad you liked it! It was no trouble to do that. Sorry I didnt get over to meet you. I spent time with disney friends and friends from high school that were in the area   and then the weekend was gone  but there will be other times I am sure.

Hope all the post cards got mailed out. I have received word from one of the ones I sent (Charlene) that her children loved it and asked a lot of questions. Its awesome to make the kids smile from Fairy God Mail. Please let me know when those of you get some for your children and I will post about the others. I dont know who mailed which ones to which child, I didnt think to add it to my mailing list. But its appreciated!


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I need a slushie...Darcy is it your turn to buy a round? Oh and how is the abrasion doing? Jill and I can't wait to do it again



Probably my turn to buy. . .lol.  And the abrasion is much better, thank you.  

Yeah, maybe we can hang a bit more.  Had fun when we did and the pic on test track is PRICELESS. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

My little girl got her Fairy God Mail today and she flipped out. It was great! 

Robin has outed my crush on the pianoman..lol What can I say? Men who sing get me goin  

I feel the need to post pictures of the havoc caused by a giant big wheel after a full night of drinking and singing along at Sloppy..errr I mean Jellyrolls...lol POP at 3am is nice and quiet...lol


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> My little girl got her Fairy God Mail today and she flipped out. It was great!



Thanks for letting me know!!! Glad she liked it


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Welcome back to all the Disney travelers!  I am finally getting to posting after recovering from vacation...and I have been challenged by trying to get the trip reports censored down to a G rated version--even PG...  Considering the company I kept, that may be near impossible
> 
> Leo--it was nice to "meet you" too and get run over by the big wheel with



I agree, it's difficult to keep the trip reports censored at a 'G' rating...even though we were at 'G' rated parks!  

It was nice 'meeting you' too...we had some great 'talks'...


----------



## buena vista

DisneyDreams21 said:


> BV-Tom--I almost forgot you!lol  Just wanted to say that it felt like you were there with us in spirit or through the many drunk dials.  Either way, it was good to share our adventures with you.  Next time plan to be there in person



Thanks Robin! No worries! . I had a great weekend doing my show here and getting reports from the World from time to time. I'm looking forward to my first official dismeet.. can't say when, but it will involve the French pavilion, Jellyrolls, and the AC and I will have a great time .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

buena vista said:


> Thanks Robin! No worries! . I had a great weekend doing my show here and getting reports from the World from time to time. I'm looking forward to my first official dismeet.. can't say when, but it will involve the French pavilion, Jellyrolls, and the AC and I will have a great time .



Yeah Tom, maybe it will involve a little chitty chitty Bang Bang too! LOL Can't ask for anything more!!!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Yeah Tom, maybe it will involve a little chitty chitty Bang Bang too! LOL Can't ask for anything more!!!



I'm sure I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## nurse.darcy

buena vista said:


> I'm sure I have no idea what you're talking about



Maybe just some chitty chitty. . .and no bang bang. . .ROFLMAO. . .

Tracy, you crack me up my long lost sistah. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

This is my first attempt at posting from my Palm. It is great to waste time at work this way!!
Tom, don't act too innocent, lol you know you love some Chitty Chitty Bang Bang LOL

And Darcy I miss your Southern Californiaishness lol There is not enough of that up here.


----------



## nurse.darcy

I don't know, you easterners were pretty fun. . .

And to all my good dispeeps, good morning. . .I am finally taking some time to go through my pics. . .hope to get some of them up before long. . .

T - your pic is ON THE WAY. . .

Tracy and Robin, well, lets just say next time we need to take MORE pics and not leave it ALL up to Jeff. . .lol

Pattie, try to have fun at your daughter's wedding. . .remember, this too shall pass. . .and that Thelma and Louise trip is just around the corner. . .lol

Jeff, well, get busy and post the rest of your pics. . .I know there are more. . .if you need preapproval for some of them then ask. . .you know I cant' stop.


----------



## Kimmielee

Hey everyone!  I just wanted to thank those of you that signed my card... it was so nice to receive.    Noah loved his postcard as well.  "Momma, how is it that Mickey keeps remembering where I live?"  

Also, thanks so much for all the prayers, PM's, calls, etc... about my Uncle.  I am so glad that my Brother and I could make the trip down to KY.   It was a lonnnnngggg drive... I spent 22 of 48 hours in the Jeep but I wouldn't have traded it for anything.  I was able to pay respect to my Uncle, support my cousins, spend time with my Dad and those 22 hours with my older brother... well, let's just say he reverted to being 15 and I was 7.  Why is it that grown men still think it's funny to pass gas in a closed up vehicle?????  

Glad everyone made it home safe and sound.  Looks like it was an awesome trip!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Kimmielee said:


> Hey everyone!  I just wanted to thank those of you that signed my card... it was so nice to receive.    Noah loved his postcard as well.  "Momma, how is it that Mickey keeps remembering where I live?"
> 
> Also, thanks so much for all the prayers, PM's, calls, etc... about my Uncle.  I am so glad that my Brother and I could make the trip down to KY.   It was a lonnnnngggg drive... I spent 22 of 48 hours in the Jeep but I wouldn't have traded it for anything.  I was able to pay respect to my Uncle, support my cousins, spend time with my Dad and those 22 hours with my older brother... well, let's just say he reverted to being 15 and I was 7.  Why is it that grown men still think it's funny to pass gas in a closed up vehicle?????
> 
> Glad everyone made it home safe and sound.  Looks like it was an awesome trip!



I am glad you were able to make it down to be with your family. I am so sorry for your loss.










And I still don't understand why anyone would want to smell their own funk just to laugh at someone else being forced to smell it!  I just don't get men, my ex used to do that too. Apparently watching me turn green and gag is funny. I don't see why he couldn't just roll down the window and stick his butt out of it to do his business. lol


----------



## cdn ears

Well by the looks of it it's time for John Sebastians' famous song - Welcome Back!!!!

Seems that the trip to the world and the meeting of the DIS'rs was a success....from what I've read good thing everyone stayed on the property (I think) considering the height that the towers got, and that nurse darcy was having memory and abrasion problems????   

Just sorry that I couldn't have been there


----------



## nurse.darcy

cdn ears said:


> . . .and that nurse darcy was having memory and abrasion problems????



Hey, I resemble that remark. . .lol


----------



## cdn ears

nurse.darcy said:


> Hey, I resemble that remark. . .lol



Pictures please !!!


----------



## libertybell7

Happy Sunday everyone... Does anyone know what the weather is like in Ohio this time of the year?


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Happy Sunday everyone... Does anyone know what the weather is like in Ohio this time of the year?



Good morning Shawn, and you might want to ask Jill that question. . .she would know better than any of us. . .lol

Silly boy. . .


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning Shawn, and you might want to ask Jill that question. . .she would know better than any of us. . .lol
> 
> Silly boy. . .



Well good morning to you west coaster  I did ask Jill and she said the weather is duckie...I guess I'll have to check it out for myself


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Well good morning to you west coaster  I did ask Jill and she said the weather is duckie...I guess I'll have to check it out for myself



Sounds like a good answer. . .lol. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Hmm, That's what I was thinking...I guess great mind's do think alike


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Hmm, That's what I was thinking...I guess great mind's do think alike



LOL. . .I miss the trip already.  Can't wait to get back.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> LOL. . .I miss the trip already.  Can't wait to get back.




I know exactly what you mean darcy...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> I know exactly what you mean darcy...



Well, at least I know I am going back in August. . .but its with my son and his friend, and Patty is joining me. . .not necessarily a DIS meet. . .though if there are any disers going the end of august would be happy to meet up. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Oh one other thing. . .

Good morning everyone. . .I finally have a day off and look forward to catching up with everyone. . .soooooo Please keep me entertained so I don't need to go elsewhere for entertainment. . .Louise?  Do you hear me?


----------



## Jenroc

A safe and very happy Memorial Day to all of you in the U.S.


----------



## Sha

Jenroc said:


> A safe and very happy Memorial Day to all of you in the U.S.



Thanks Jen... and Happy Memorial Day everyone!!! Hope its a good day for everyone!


----------



## dismem98

Yes, Thelma...I hear you.  Can't wait for August.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey Louise, How goes the wedding planning for DD?  Everything fall into place?


----------



## dismem98

Too much to do, but will get there.  Hopefully my dress will be ready in time!!


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning and happy Memorial Day to all of you wonderful DIS'ers.  I managed to get my butt out of bed and mow the lawn before the rain started today, so that made me happy.  Tawney talked me into taking her and my nieces to a local theme park yesterday for the day while the weather was beautiful! I remembered to put on my sunscreen this time though!!  I must say I have an amazing tan now and no more of that burn crap.  

I'm so bummed I will be missing you Darcy and Patty in August, but hey maybe we can hang out another time.


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Too much to do, but will get there.  Hopefully my dress will be ready in time!!



I hear ya. . .lol.  Just glad I have a son. . .lol.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning and happy Memorial Day to all of you wonderful DIS'ers.  I managed to get my butt out of bed and mow the lawn before the rain started today, so that made me happy.  Tawney talked me into taking her and my nieces to a local theme park yesterday for the day while the weather was beautiful! I remembered to put on my sunscreen this time though!!  I must say I have an amazing tan now and no more of that burn crap.
> 
> I'm so bummed I will be missing you Darcy and Patty in August, but hey maybe we can hang out another time.



I know, so close. . .but we will manage it another time. . .I am sure of that.


----------



## dismem98

Hey Jade,  It's amazing how that sunscreen works     Glad to hear it's a tan now.

Am sure we will get another chance to hang out together...  We'll have a drink or two in your honor as well as for everyone I think   

Right, Thelma??


----------



## nurse.darcy

dismem98 said:


> Hey Jade,  It's amazing how that sunscreen works     Glad to hear it's a tan now.
> 
> Am sure we will get another chance to hang out together...  We'll have a drink or two in your honor as well as for everyone I think
> 
> Right, Thelma??



Absolutely Louise. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

Hi all!

Beautiful outside today, wish it would stick around but it's supposed to cool down again.

Hope you all had a great holiday weekend


----------



## libertybell7

Woohoo! I'm going to Ohio..


----------



## nurse.darcy

Awe, you two are too cute. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Well, after rushing to get my lawn mowed, the rainfall lasted a total of 3 minutes.  LOL  Stupid weathermen!  It ended up being warm and sunny, an overall beautiful day!


So good morning to all of you wonderful DIS peeps, I hope you had a great weekend!!


----------



## Jenroc

To all the American Disboarders ..... time to get up and go to work !!!  Hope everyone had a great long weekend !!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Well, after rushing to get my lawn mowed, the rainfall lasted a total of 3 minutes.  LOL  Stupid weathermen!  It ended up being warm and sunny, an overall beautiful day!
> 
> 
> So good morning to all of you wonderful DIS peeps, I hope you had a great weekend!!



Good morning Tracy. . .and good morning to all my wonderful DIS peeps. ..


----------



## NJGuy3

Good Morning everyone. Hope everyone enjoyed their 3-day Memorial Day weekend.


----------



## nurse.darcy

Wow, nearly three hours without a post. . .hope you are all very busy otherwise there is no excuse for this behavior. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Wow, nearly three hours without a post. . .hope you are all very busy otherwise there is no excuse for this behavior. . .



Darcy
Broke 
The 
Board

 

Long day.....


----------



## libertybell7

A Very Looong day...You know i thought work was supposed to be enjoyable..Man was i ever wrong   I think I need Mr. Lincolns help with this one..


----------



## ANTSS2001

Jenroc said:


> To all the American Disboarders ..... time to get up and go to work !!!  Hope everyone had a great long weekend !!



lol yes ma'am !


----------



## Jenroc

Good morning everyone !!   Hope everyone has a splendid day !  It is about 40 *F here in SW Ontario ..... I hope it is warmer where you are !!!


----------



## Sha

Am waiting for the weather report, but I think that its a little warmer than that... hoping we will be getting rain. I think we will get that this weekend.

Hope everyone has a great day today!


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hi all!
> Hope you all had a great holiday weekend



Jill, how have you been? 



libertybell7 said:


> You know i thought work was supposed to be enjoyable..Man was i ever wrong   I think I need Mr. Lincolns help with this one..



Shawn, how have you been? Remember...work can be as enjoyable as you make it! lol

It was great seeing the both of you, although time was limited...we'll have to do it again sometime. Hope all is well.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good afternoon all!!! I am very happy, I graduated Physical Therapy today!!! 

Yay!! No more evil Snow White making me do horrendous things with my body!!! 

It is a gorgeous 65 degrees with sunny skies here in Niagara Falls, and I have the day off! 

Hope all is well with everyone!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone.  Just wanted to pop in and say that I am happy to be here today. . .life just seems a bit brighter today for some reason. . .and NO, I am not in love, thank you very much. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> hoping we will be getting rain. I think we will get that this weekend.



Yeah, what's with that? That's not the weather I requested for my end-o'-semester recovery trip!


----------



## CoMickey

CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, what's with that? That's not the weather I requested for my end-o'-semester recovery trip!



CA - Rain at WDW can be a wonderful thing!  A sudden downpour was the reason I met Mr. CA...you just never know!!


----------



## Sha

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good afternoon all!!! I am very happy, I graduated Physical Therapy today!!!
> 
> Yay!! No more evil Snow White making me do horrendous things with my body!!!



That is awesome about being done with the torture.. I mean therapy! I know you have to be thrilled.



CoasterAddict said:


> Yeah, what's with that? That's not the weather I requested for my end-o'-semester recovery trip!



I will gladly revise my statement for you and say we need the rain at night when it can do the most good  and sunny weather for your daytime activities. We are just still at a high risk for fires.....


----------



## CoasterAddict

Sha said:


> I will gladly revise my statement for you and say we need the rain at night when it can do the most good  and sunny weather for your daytime activities. We are just still at a high risk for fires.....



Oh, well I certainly don't want to upset the balance of the universe. (Well, maybe just a tiny tip to send a caring Disney-Lovin' guy my direction. Maybe CoMickey has a point about sudden rainstorms...)


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Jill, how have you been?
> 
> 
> 
> Shawn, how have you been? Remember...work can be as enjoyable as you make it! lol
> 
> It was great seeing the both of you, although time was limited...we'll have to do it again sometime. Hope all is well.




Hey Leo!
Not too bad here, busy as usual.
Looking forward to someone coming to Ohio very soon  

Had a blast at Disney, can't wait to meet up with everyone again


----------



## CoasterAddict

hmm, what is it about dis singles and *Ohio*??


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Mrsduck101 said:


> Had a blast at Disney, can't wait to meet up with everyone again



I loved meeting and drinking with you Jill! Hopefully we can do it again sometime! LOL

Good Morning DIS'ers!!!!

The beautiful sunshine in my window reminds me of Florida, and I want to go back! Now!  A couple more months yet


----------



## NJGuy3

Mrsduck101 said:


> Hey Leo!
> Not too bad here, busy as usual.
> Looking forward to someone coming to Ohio very soon
> Had a blast at Disney, can't wait to meet up with everyone again



Keepin busy...good. Same here.
Glad to hear that...I'm sure you guys will have fun together in Ohio.

Yeah...Disney was a blast! I definetly plan on doing that again...  

yak yak yak...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> yak yak yak...



Roflmao. . .yak yak yak again?. . .roflmao


----------



## connorsmom911

Hey all!  Just popping in to say hi!!  Been uber busy here cause the ex is on a course at work, straight days for 2 weeks so I have the kiddies extra and my mom is sleeping over...chaos in the house!!!

Life is going ok up here in the north, although the weather is going back and forth from shorts and t's to winter coats almost!!!  I just need stability!!!!

Planning already for my trip with the kiddies in November and getting all excited again.

Miss you guys!!


----------



## Mrsduck101

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> I loved meeting and drinking with you Jill! Hopefully we can do it again sometime! LOL
> 
> Good Morning DIS'ers!!!!
> 
> The beautiful sunshine in my window reminds me of Florida, and I want to go back! Now!  A couple more months yet



lol Tracy I just remember saying please go find Tracey and tell her I can't make it to Mexico right now, and you tried  

mmm slushies.....


----------



## Mrsduck101

NJGuy3 said:


> Keepin busy...good. Same here.
> Glad to hear that...I'm sure you guys will have fun together in Ohio.
> 
> Yeah...Disney was a blast! I definetly plan on doing that again...
> 
> yak yak yak...



yak yak yak.... trouble!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .Its Friday and I am FINALLY off for a few days. . .I have only had one day off since being back from WDW and believe me, I needed some recovery time after that trip. . .lol

Good to see you all. . .


----------



## CoasterAddict

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .Its Friday and I am FINALLY off for a few days. . .I have only had one day off since being back from WDW and believe me, I needed some recovery time after that trip. . .lol
> 
> Good to see you all. . .



Yes, indeed--Friday, yay! And tomorrow I'm going to WDW. (Although I suspect I won't need as much recovery time as those of you who were doing the slushie tower construction)


----------



## nurse.darcy

CoasterAddict said:


> Yes, indeed--Friday, yay! And tomorrow I'm going to WDW. (Although I suspect I won't need as much recovery time as those of you who were doing the slushie tower construction)



ROFLMAO. . .probably not. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .Its Friday and I am FINALLY off for a few days. . .I have only had one day off since being back from WDW and believe me, I needed some recovery time after that trip. . .lol
> 
> Good to see you all. . .



Oh My Gosh, I don't think I am even recovered yet... seriously..wow...LOL


Yes Jill, I walked alll the way to Mexico for nothing!! Couldn't even find her!!! And then I walked allll the way back to France, and allll the way to JellyRolls..lol  It was a good night!! LOL


----------



## connorsmom911

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh My Gosh, I don't think I am even recovered yet... seriously..wow...LOL
> 
> 
> Yes Jill, I walked alll the way to Mexico for nothing!! Couldn't even find her!!! And then I walked allll the way back to France, and allll the way to JellyRolls..lol  It was a good night!! LOL



Hey, wait a minute!  Didn't you at least have a margarita???  Then it wasn't for nothing!! Mmmmm, Margaritas!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Oh My Gosh, I don't think I am even recovered yet... seriously..wow...LOL
> 
> 
> Yes Jill, I walked alll the way to Mexico for nothing!! Couldn't even find her!!! And then I walked allll the way back to France, and allll the way to JellyRolls..lol  It was a good night!! LOL



I hear ya. . .Hopefully one day I will fully recover. . .lol.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

connorsmom911 said:


> Hey, wait a minute!  Didn't you at least have a margarita???  Then it wasn't for nothing!! Mmmmm, Margaritas!!!




No, The line was so long and just not moving that I got frustrated and started my trek back around the world... LOL I got to see Illuminations from a few different vantage points though, and that was cool.


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> No, The line was so long and just not moving that I got frustrated and started my trek back around the world... LOL I got to see Illuminations from a few different vantage points though, and that was cool.



Well, December is coming quickly. . .we can do an around the world then and we will all have a blast. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Happy Saturday all!! It is thunderstorming like crazy here right now.  I love thunderstorms! They remind me of my mom.  I have survived my trip to the dentist, yay!!  Just waiting to go pick up my prescriptions until I can take this gauze out of my mouth. The lady at the pharmacy didn't understand my half hummed half hand gestured answer to my birthdate...LOL I just had to go through the drive-thru..lol My face is swollen and I look a little like Chip...LOL I couldn't go inside like that!


----------



## libertybell7

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Happy Saturday all!! It is thunderstorming like crazy here right now.  I love thunderstorms! They remind me of my mom.  I have survived my trip to the dentist, yay!!  Just waiting to go pick up my prescriptions until I can take this gauze out of my mouth. The lady at the pharmacy didn't understand my half hummed half hand gestured answer to my birthdate...LOL I just had to go through the drive-thru..lol My face is swollen and I look a little like Chip...LOL I couldn't go inside like that!




Geez, Sounds like you have had a fun day... 
Its been storming here for most of the day as well...


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> Geez, Sounds like you have had a fun day...
> Its been storming here for most of the day as well...



Its clear, sunny and 92 degrees here . . .perfect pool weather, which is where I have spent the afternoon. . .but had to come in out of the sun for a while. . .cool off a bit. . .


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Good morning everyone. . .Its Friday and I am FINALLY off for a few days. . .I have only had one day off since being back from WDW and believe me, I needed some recovery time after that trip. . .lol
> 
> Good to see you all. . .



Recover from what Darcy?


----------



## nurse.darcy

Mrsduck101 said:


> Recover from what Darcy?



Well, ya know. . .lol

By the way, its nice to be off so I can actually have fun here. . .lol


----------



## Mrsduck101

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, ya know. . .lol
> 
> By the way, its nice to be off so I can actually have fun here. . .lol



I should be cleaning my house, I am having a visitor from out of town soon  

I did clean a little today. Will do a little tomorrow. Hard to clean ceiling fans with a little monkey trying to climb up on the chair with you


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, ya know. . .lol
> 
> By the way, its nice to be off so I can actually have fun here. . .lol



Well, you came to the right place....let me know when the party starts--I'll be waiting with popcorn in hand  LOL



Mrsduck101 said:


> I should be cleaning my house, I am having a visitor from out of town soon
> 
> I did clean a little today. Will do a little tomorrow. Hard to clean ceiling fans with a little monkey trying to climb up on the chair with you



Hey Superduckie!  I would pack my maid up and send her over to Ohio, but she ran off years ago...now a lawnboy I might be able to round up  

Don't forget to schedule some play time when you finish those ceiling fans!

     Here's a few dancing bananas


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Well, you came to the right place....let me know when the party starts--I'll be waiting with popcorn in hand  LOL
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Superduckie!  I would pack my maid up and send her over to Ohio, but she ran off years ago...now a lawnboy I might be able to round up
> 
> Don't forget to schedule some play time when you finish those ceiling fans!
> 
> Here's a few dancing bananas



That would be around 9 p.m. eastern my dear. . .and I'll order the next round. . .


----------



## libertybell7

Mrsduck101 said:


> I should be cleaning my house, I am having a visitor from out of town soon
> 
> I did clean a little today. Will do a little tomorrow. Hard to clean ceiling fans with a little monkey trying to climb up on the chair with you




You dont have a thing to worry about...
this is me coming to see you


----------



## nurse.darcy

libertybell7 said:


> You dont have a thing to worry about...
> this is me coming to see you



Whatever Shawn, she is a girl and everything has to be perfect. . .well, nearly perfect. . .okay so not so perfect but it must at least look like an attempt was made. . .lol. . .oh and don't open closet doors. . .SCARY. . .

Okay, and who broke chat. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Okay, and who broke chat. . .



Good question...I even had Tracy waiting at the door with me on one of her rare nights off.  Maybe somebody warned them about us???


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Good question...I even had Tracy waiting at the door with me on one of her rare nights off.  Maybe somebody warned them about us???



Most likely. . .I so wanted to go in there. . .lol.  So I watched a movie instead. . .darn.


----------



## libertybell7

nurse.darcy said:


> Whatever Shawn, she is a girl and everything has to be perfect. . .well, nearly perfect. . .okay so not so perfect but it must at least look like an attempt was made. . .lol. . .oh and don't open closet doors. . .SCARY. . .
> 
> Okay, and who broke chat. . .





Ok No peeking in the closets...


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ....let me know when the party starts--I'll be waiting with popcorn in hand  LOL
> 
> Hey Superduckie!  I would pack my maid up and send her over to Ohio, but she ran off years ago...now a lawnboy I might be able to round up



Is that the popcorn with the movie theater butter?? mmm 

So...where do you plan on rounding up this lawnboy from?  



nurse.darcy said:


> That would be around 9 p.m. eastern my dear. . .and I'll order the next round. . .



Will this be another one of those parties that go until 3am??  
Ok...I"m inviting myself to this party...and I know you'll need some music.


----------



## DisneyDreams21

NJGuy3 said:


> Is that the popcorn with the movie theater butter?? mmm
> 
> Of course! You know that is my favorite...lol
> 
> So...where do you plan on rounding up this lawnboy from?
> 
> Well, I hear that they have a guy in NJ who will let ya watch while he does his yardwork shirtless
> 
> 
> 
> Will this be another one of those parties that go until 3am??
> Ok...I"m inviting myself to this party...and I know you'll need some music.



Considering the crowd, 3am might be an early estimate. You were already on the invite list, and yes please be ready to spin us some tunes  

Should I revive the yak yak yak talk?


----------



## DisneyDreams21

ROFLAMO  I answered your first questions in your own quote! 

Can someone please send me a coffee ASAP?!


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> Of course! You know that is my favorite...lol
> Well, I hear that they have a guy in NJ who will let ya watch while he does his yardwork shirtless





DisneyDreams21 said:


> Considering the crowd, 3am might be an early estimate. You were already on the invite list, and yes please be ready to spin us some tunes
> 
> Should I revive the yak yak yak talk?



Yeah...a few of us seem to have a good handle on 3am 'talks'... 



DisneyDreams21 said:


> ROFLAMO  I answered your first questions in your own quote!
> 
> Can someone please send me a coffee ASAP?!



Ok...I fixed it so that we know that was your reply...(see above)
Your coffee is on it's way. I think it's time for my second cup of coffee as well...


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .

Yes Leo, you always have an invite to the party . . .and I hope that you got LOTS of sleep because three a.m. my time is 6 your time. . .so there. . .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Send the yard guy to my house when you are done with him please!! lol

Hi all! I am happily working in the front office at work this week, which makes time go by much faster than sitting and doing nothing all day. It does suck to get up at the buttcrack of dawn every day though. I will say that! 

Hope all is well with everybody!!


----------



## DisneyDreams21

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Send the yard guy to my house when you are done with him please!! lol



I will add you to the list, Tracy!  He does require frequent refills on his Long Island Iced Teas though...you might want to make a trip to our favorite liquor store ahead of time 

Hope you are surviving the pre-dawn wake ups this week.  I wanted to do this  to my computer today but otherwise, all is well here.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!  I hope everyone has a great day today!!  I am lollygagging around, I just don't seem to want to go to work today!!! But, I will go anyway!! This evening is Tawney's first music recital.  She is so excited.  I am happy to share this experience with her.  My parents never made it to any of my concerts, sport games, parades, etc... so it is nice to be able to do for her what I never had  


OK, I am actually going to leave for work now.  Be Good!  And have a wonderful day!


----------



## nurse.darcy

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> Good morning all you wonderful DIS'ers!!  I hope everyone has a great day today!!  I am lollygagging around, I just don't seem to want to go to work today!!! But, I will go anyway!! This evening is Tawney's first music recital.  She is so excited.  I am happy to share this experience with her.  My parents never made it to any of my concerts, sport games, parades, etc... so it is nice to be able to do for her what I never had
> 
> 
> OK, I am actually going to leave for work now.  Be Good!  And have a wonderful day!



Good morning Tracy. . .and good morning all my dispeeps. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> He does require frequent refills on his Long Island Iced Teas though...



Ya know I luv those Long Island Iced Teas...

Good morning everyone...sunny weather and in the 80's today!


----------



## buena vista

jadedbeauty14304 said:


> This evening is Tawney's first music recital.  She is so excited.  I am happy to share this experience with her.  My parents never made it to any of my concerts, sport games, parades, etc... so it is nice to be able to do for her what I never had




I'm glad you can go tonight Tracy. I'm sure it'll mean a lot to Tawney to have your there. Best of luck to her tonight!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Well, I must say people that these boards have been awfully quiet since we have been back from the May Meet.  I am missing you all.  We need to get back to trip planning so we can get this board lively again. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I must say people that these boards have been awfully quiet since we have been back from the May Meet.  I am missing you all.  We need to get back to trip planning so we can get this board lively again. . .



Maybe it's the May trip that made these boards quiet...hhmm 

Do keep in mind that summer's around the corner which means better weather...so for some of us...we're enjoying the outdoors now.  

So Darcy...how u doing?


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Maybe it's the May trip that made these boards quiet...hhmm
> 
> Do keep in mind that summer's around the corner which means better weather...so for some of us...we're enjoying the outdoors now.
> 
> So Darcy...how u doing?



Awesome. . .in the beginning planning stages for my big "I will not spend another summer in the desert" move. . .East Coast is just too appealing. . .particularly the northeast coast. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Awesome. . .in the beginning planning stages for my big "I will not spend another summer in the desert" move. . .East Coast is just too appealing. . .particularly the northeast coast. . .



Glad to hear you're doing great. 
Yes, the east coast is quite nice...many good people here...you can join the 3am club with Robin and I...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Glad to hear you're doing great.
> Yes, the east coast is quite nice...many good people here...you can join the 3am club with Robin and I...



Well, I do that here. . .but then again its only 12 here. . .3 a.m., might be tough. . .but then again, I am used to being up all night. . .working, late night conversations, late night yahoo chats. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, I do that here. . .but then again its only 12 here. . .3 a.m., might be tough. . .but then again, I am used to being up all night. . .working, late night conversations, late night yahoo chats. . .lol



Yeah those 'late night conversations'...if I recall, I was engaged in one of those conversations the night I arrived at WDW in May...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah those 'late night conversations'...if I recall, I was engaged in one of those conversations the night I arrived at WDW in May...



Just a bit. . .I think that one lasted 3 hrs. . .lol.  Made for a bit of a rough day the next day. . .lol


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Just a bit. . .I think that one lasted 3 hrs. . .lol.  Made for a bit of a rough day the next day. . .lol



Yeah, I agree...hhmm...you're not the first to say that...now, where have I heard that before??


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> Just a bit. . .I think that one lasted 3 hrs. . .lol.  Made for a bit of a rough day the next day. . .lol



And hey, it's not a good 3 hour talk in the middle of the night until the Disney security shows up at the door, right?!


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah, I agree...hhmm...you're not the first to say that...now, where have I heard that before??



Lets see. . .hmmmm, I think you had WAYYYYYY more late night "conversations" than me. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> And hey, it's not a good 3 hour talk in the middle of the night until the Disney security shows up at the door, right?!



OMG, that's right. ..I totally forgot about Disney Security showing up to shush us. . .and we were just talking. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> And hey, it's not a good 3 hour talk in the middle of the night until the Disney security shows up at the door, right?!



Why didn't security show up for u and I? I thought our 'conversations' were even louder the next few nights... 



nurse.darcy said:


> Lets see. . .hmmmm, I think you had WAYYYYYY more late night "conversations" than me. . .lol



You think so??


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Why didn't security show up for u and I? I thought our 'conversations' were even louder the next few nights...
> 
> 
> 
> You think so??



Oh I know so mister. . .couldn't get ANY sleep cause of it. . .lol.


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Oh I know so mister. . .couldn't get ANY sleep cause of it. . .lol.



Those thin walls...


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Those thin walls...



What walls. . .it was the connecting door issue. . .ROFLMAO. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> What walls. . .it was the connecting door issue. . .ROFLMAO. . .



Ah...you're right...how could I forget...that was very convenient.  
But wasn't it closed sometimes?


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Ah...you're right...how could I forget...that was very convenient.
> But wasn't it closed sometimes?



Actually only closed the last night. . .but hey, ya know. . .ya got a guy and three girls. . .who wants to close the door?. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

nurse.darcy said:


> Actually only closed the last night. . .but hey, ya know. . .ya got a guy and three girls. . .who wants to close the door?. . .



Yeah...very true. 
It was kinda like 'Three's Company'...just call me 'Jack Tripper'.
"Come and knock on our door, we've been waiting for you..."


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yeah...very true.
> It was kinda like 'Three's Company'...just call me 'Jack Tripper'.
> "Come and knock on our door, we've been waiting for you..."



Hmmmm, that sounds about right. . .just add one more girl and the numbers work out. . .


----------



## DisneyDreams21

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, that's right. ..I totally forgot about Disney Security showing up to shush us. . .and we were just talking. . .



ROFLMAO  Darcy, they sent a whole team of Disney security for you two! Now that is commendable  



NJGuy3 said:


> Why didn't security show up for u and I? I thought our 'conversations' were even louder the next few nights...



Yeah, I know I get a little loud sometimes during our late night conversations...but maybe they were afraid to knock on the door?? 

Nothing like a little Tuesday afternoon  mixed with some of that ... I think you two have some time on your hands today!


----------



## nurse.darcy

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ROFLMAO  Darcy, they sent a whole team of Disney security for you two! Now that is commendable
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I get a little loud sometimes during our late night conversations...but maybe they were afraid to knock on the door??
> 
> Nothing like a little Tuesday afternoon  mixed with some of that ... I think you two have some time on your hands today!



Ya think?. . .


----------



## NJGuy3

DisneyDreams21 said:


> ROFLMAO  Darcy, they sent a whole team of Disney security for you two! Now that is commendable
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I know I get a little loud sometimes during our late night conversations...but maybe they were afraid to knock on the door??
> 
> Nothing like a little Tuesday afternoon  mixed with some of that ... I think you two have some time on your hands today!



Yes...very commendable...I guess there are some of us who can have excellent 'conversations'.

Well, considering that when security came that Friday night, they thought we were having a party and expected to see several people in the room, and to their surprise, it was just Darcy and I...

So maybe that's why they didn't bother Robin and I the following nights...they must have realized it was just one-on-one 'conservations'.


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I have no comment on these conversations.. I slept for like a week when I got home due to lack of sleep from these conversations.  Leo is way too loud a talker late at night.


----------



## nurse.darcy

NJGuy3 said:


> Yes...very commendable...I guess there are some of us who can have excellent 'conversations'.
> 
> Well, considering that when security came that Friday night, they thought we were having a party and expected to see several people in the room, and to their surprise, it was just Darcy and I...
> 
> So maybe that's why they didn't bother Robin and I the following nights...they must have realized it was just one-on-one 'conservations'.



uh hu. . .yeah, right. . .lol


----------



## Timeless

nurse.darcy said:


> OMG, that's right. ..I totally forgot about Disney Security showing up to shush us. . .and we were just talking. . .



Officer Ed?


----------



## NJGuy3

Timeless said:


> Officer Ed?





Let's not forget about....Piker!


----------



## libertybell7

Oh man I almost forgot about officer Ed...I'll bet they havent sold that many slushies since. Good times indeed


----------



## nurse.darcy

Timeless said:


> Officer Ed?



Nope, it wasn't officer Ed at the hotel, but it was FUN. . .I mean, we were just talking and they brought 2 officers to the door. . .


----------



## nurse.darcy

Hey folks. .. chat is working tonight. . .lets get together and have a good night. . .


----------



## dismem98

Tried chat, still no one!!


So lonesome...


----------



## nurse.darcy

I was in there about six fifteen. . .there were a couple people.. .


----------



## jadedbeauty14304

I popped in chat last night at about ten or so and there wasn't anyone there   I think we need to go in there and stay and wait.  Looks like we are going in and then leaving and missing each other.


Well happy Wednesday everyone.  I'm ready for a day off.  In the middle of an eight day stretch with no time off, getting up early every stupid day, YUCK!!  OK, end whine for today.

Tawney's recital was a lot of fun, all the kids are so good at their instruments and they all were so proud of themselves.  Elementary school aged children learning music is so important.  Swimming with the grannies is tonight, I miss the old bags.  I haven't been to a class since returning from WDW until tonight.  I get to show off my tan! LOL

Hope everyone has a wonderful day!!


----------



## nurse.darcy

Good morning everyone. . .well, my five days off is over and I go back to work tonight. . .but luckily it is only for 4 days instead of 6 days straight. . .

Darn, and I was enjoying my days off. . .


----------



## acm563

Good morning to the dark side 
Tracy, glad to know the recital went well.....and I know how important it was to your daughter for you to be there so that is awesome...
Unfortunately we must do this awful thing called work to support our Disney habit.

Darcy....have enjoyed our chats I would add the shake....shake....shake...blow...blow...blow...over here but well ya know how the dark side is....  

I hope everyone is having an awesome week.....(((HUGS)))
~AngEvil....(well if you are pulling me over to the dark side I cannot be Angelic ya know)


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> Good morning to the dark side
> Tracy, glad to know the recital went well.....and I know how important it was to your daughter for you to be there so that is awesome...
> Unfortunately we must do this awful thing called work to support our Disney habit.
> 
> Darcy....have enjoyed our chats I would add the shake....shake....shake...blow...blow...blow...over here but well ya know how the dark side is....
> 
> I hope everyone is having an awesome week.....(((HUGS)))
> ~AngEvil....(well if you are pulling me over to the dark side I cannot be Angelic ya know)



Well, ya know. . .


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> Well, ya know. . .


heheheheheh....ummmmm...yea???? there is lots I know....


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


> heheheheheh....ummmmm...yea???? there is lots I know....



lol, yeah?  Well. . .that's all I have to say on that subject. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> lol, yeah?  Well. . .that's all I have to say on that subject. . .lol


----------



## nurse.darcy

acm563 said:


>



That tarnishd halo of yours is beginning to show. . .lol


----------



## acm563

nurse.darcy said:


> That tarnishd halo of yours is beginning to show. . .lol


lol...I think u may c more of it when we meet again



NOTE:  THIS THREAD HAS EXCEEDED THE MAXIMUM NUMBER OF PAGES ALLOWED AND A NEW THREAD HAS BEEN CREATED
~ °O° ~ Any Single Disney Men Out There?? ~ °O° ~ Part 4


----------

